# 3.1 Phillip Lim 'Pashli' Bag...Anyone?



## scoobiesmomma

I am really falling for this bag!! Was wondering if anyone here has one or has seen it IRL? Is it heavy, functional, thoughts...? Loving Reese's green as well as the taupe version. Seems like a pretty classic and refined tote with a bit of edge and funky detail!


----------



## catsinthebag

I don't know anything about the bag, but would love to hear others' thoughts. That taupe is gorgeous. I think Reese Witherspoon has several Philip Lim bags.


----------



## noon

Really like this bag especially in the taupe! sorry haven't seen it irl.


----------



## platinum_girly

LOVE this bag, especially in the green version the same as Reeses, shame that i have only seen it for sale at one place and it is a pre-order item


----------



## icicyfish

love this bag!!! but obviously too big for me....


----------



## jroger1

The croc-embossed version is eye-catching but the bag certainly is huge looking on Reese.  
http://www.barneys.com/Croc-Pashli-Satchel/00505013759346,default,pd.html?cgid=CO-OP04


----------



## cinnabun4chu

I can't tell if these are the same bag but they don't look it.. the one that I saw on sale is a tote but it's called the Pashli as well (the picture doesn't look like yours though..)

http://shopzoeonline.com/shop/cart.php?target=product&product_id=22798&category_id=746

It looks pretty cute if its the same one that you are talking about!


----------



## poopsie

Liking the taupe one


----------



## Jaded81

I like it! But don't think I would get it bc it is too similar to my Celine Luggages


----------



## scoobiesmomma

jroger1 said:


> The croc-embossed version is eye-catching but the bag certainly is huge looking on Reese.
> http://www.barneys.com/Croc-Pashli-Satchel/00505013759346,default,pd.html?cgid=CO-OP04



I agree...it does look quite large on her and I am about the same build which scares me. I am also wondering if it's heavy b/c of it's size, kwim? 

I am surprised no one here has one...


----------



## chica1

I love the bags from his spring line! I've never noticed these purses before and I love them! I've been so hooked on Alexander Wang that I've noticed nothing else.  Have you seen them posted on the Purse Blog?


----------



## rilaksophie

I've got one! its great =) 

On the heavy side though ...


----------



## chunkylover53

I bought the taupe online; hated it when I received it and promptly returned.


----------



## raj

Does anyone know if the jade is still available anywhere?


----------



## roachiiieee

I LOVE the Pashli! It's gorgeous in person. This is definitely on my wishlist. I love the blue but I'm gonna get black. It's pretty big but I love big bags so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## stephluvspurses

Just bought the taupe tonight (merry christmas to me?) at Barneys. It is on the heavy side, but I felt it could handle the roughness of day-to-day use better than the Celine. 
Plus, it fits over my shoulder when necessary!


----------



## Aagustus

The taupe is nice!


----------



## Aagustus

stephluvspurses said:


> Just bought the taupe tonight (merry christmas to me?) at Barneys. It is on the heavy side, but I felt it could handle the roughness of day-to-day use better than the Celine.
> Plus, it fits over my shoulder when necessary!


I looked at it at Barneys too and found it a tad heavy.  Definitely durable though.


----------



## YingsFashion

I love my taupe Pashli that I bought sometime in August 2011. It is definitely a big bag, but that is why I find it so practical, since I carry everything with me, I have two kids and also carry bottles, toys and everything else in this bag. The handles are a bit short to carry it over the shoulder in autumn/winter. It was ok when I didn't need to wear a jacket or coat in warmer days. The leather is very structured and durable. I have really used it extensively nearly daily, but the bag doesn't show any scratches!!! It has broken in a bit, but when carrying it on the arm, it doesn't show.

Here are a pic of the current condition and a modelling pic for size reference (I am 163cm).


----------



## chessmont

I like the (crocodile? alligator?) embossed one on Net-a-porter.  Really have to control myself not to buy it (if indeed it is still available I haven't looked recently)


----------



## chessmont

chessmont said:


> I like the (crocodile? alligator?) embossed one on Net-a-porter.  Really have to control myself not to buy it (if indeed it is still available I haven't looked recently)



Well, I couldn't stop thinking about it, so it is on its way to me...


----------



## slickskin

YingsFashion said:


> I love my taupe Pashli that I bought sometime in August 2011. It is definitely a big bag, but that is why I find it so practical, since I carry everything with me, I have two kids and also carry bottles, toys and everything else in this bag. The handles are a bit short to carry it over the shoulder in autumn/winter. It was ok when I didn't need to wear a jacket or coat in warmer days. The leather is very structured and durable. I have really used it extensively nearly daily, but the bag doesn't show any scratches!!! It has broken in a bit, but when carrying it on the arm, it doesn't show.
> 
> Here are a pic of the current condition and a modelling pic for size reference (I am 163cm).



I love your taupe Pashli! I debated between this color and the ink, and eventually decided on the latter. Just received the bag a few days ago, actually. I agree with you about the size; very handy when one has children.


----------



## YingsFashion

slickskin said:


> I love your taupe Pashli! I debated between this color and the ink, and eventually decided on the latter. Just received the bag a few days ago, actually. I agree with you about the size; very handy when one has children.



good choice! Enjoy it!


----------



## sarahlouise06

rilaksophie said:


> I've got one! its great =)
> 
> On the heavy side though ...



Any pictures of it?

I personally LOVE this bag!! In any colour  but I'm having problems finding it online in the UK. BOO.


----------



## yeido

I was debating to get this bag for the longest time (I bought a Chanel instead during this time), now that I've decided I should get one, all stores are sold out of the shark-embossed version!


----------



## chessmont

yeido said:


> I was debating to get this bag for the longest time (I bought a Chanel instead during this time), now that I've decided I should get one, all stores are sold out of the shark-embossed version!



Do you mean the croc-embossed?  Net-a-porter has that one as far as I know, that is where I got mine


----------



## yeido

chessmont said:


> Do you mean the croc-embossed?  Net-a-porter has that one as far as I know, that is where I got mine



Oops, it should be shark-effect not shark embossed. http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/167291


----------



## chessmont

Never mind


----------



## yeido

For those who have this bag, do you have problems with the lock? According to an NM SA, all stock was sent back last week due to faulty locks...hence I wasn't able to track one down for the last week!


----------



## chessmont

yeido said:


> For those who have this bag, do you have problems with the lock? According to an NM SA, all stock was sent back last week due to faulty locks...hence I wasn't able to track one down for the last week!



hmm, mine is a PITA to close just due to the bag style and floppiness (the croco-embossed), but once closed it stays that way.  Did they say exactly why the problem was?


----------



## yeido

chessmont said:
			
		

> hmm, mine is a PITA to close just due to the bag style and floppiness (the croco-embossed), but once closed it stays that way.  Did they say exactly why the problem was?



No, she didn't say how they were faulty...


----------



## wallabie2121

I love the Pashli bag in taupe but it is sold out anywhere.  Does anyone know where I can get a gently used Pashli bag in taupe?


----------



## spetses

I've belatedly discovered this bag (in taupe) as well. 

Talked with a person @ the NYC store and they said that apparently the taupe may be reissued towards the end of this year.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Ooh, looks lovely! Love that second photo in etoupe! Have to admit, though, my first thought was that it is what you would get if the Celine Phantom, a Bal bag and a PS1 had a baby!


----------



## spetses

Oh yes... def in the same school as PS1s & Celine. 

Which Bal bag, though???


----------



## howgingerly

can anyone do a review on a pashli mini? i can't find a review anywhere!


----------



## Jaime

I am ready to buy the Pashli but I am torn between black with Gold hardware, aubergine, navy or black with silver hardware.
Anyone got any feedback on the colors or how they are holding up after regular use?
I am leaning towards aubergine but I worry the black hardware may chip, I'm unable to see it in person so I am not sure of the quality of the black lock.


----------



## mf19

rilaksophie said:


> I've got one! its great =)
> 
> On the heavy side though ...



Hi I'm looking to buy one from ebay.  The seller says that the bag is still wrapped in original condition - ie. a sticker on the front and tissue paper around the hardware.  I'm trying to get more images, but haven't heard a reply on the AT thread to see if it's real.  Did yours come like this?  Any other suggestions on how to spot a fake?  Thanks!


----------



## authenticplease

howgingerly said:
			
		

> can anyone do a review on a pashli mini? i can't find a review anywhere!



I bought a Pashli mini and adore it.  I have recently been hooked on cross body bags.....and after waiting for a Celine nano(and all of the constant price increases) I was thrilled when I stumbled over across this bag at Kirna Zabete.  I was instantly intrigued so ordered it right away. 

The pebbly leather is thick and the bag is well constructed.  The handles will flop around if not secured with the strap/brass nob closure.  The leather and the structure remind me of my pebbled Celine Mini which will flop some if not properly filled.  I have used mine a couple of dozen different times, it still looks as crisp and fresh as the day I purchased.

It is large enough for the basics...wallet, keys, iPhone, lipsticks, package of gum and sunnies.....which makes it easy to carry all day.  The flap closure and lock opens smoothly with easy access to bag but if not 'full' inside then then lock requires a bit of attention to close/realign catch.  Zip accents on side are smooth to operate with cool leather straps. Removable shoulder strap is adjustable so the bag will hang at the perfect height for you.  I find the inside zip pocket a tight fit for practical use(I normally slip my iPhone here in my bags but this doesn't allow my phone to slip easily inside with a silicone case protector on phone.)

I am very pleased with this chic little bag!  Not lusting after a Nano at all anymore


----------



## authenticplease

mf19 said:
			
		

> Hi I'm looking to buy one from ebay.  The seller says that the bag is still wrapped in original condition - ie. a sticker on the front and tissue paper around the hardware.  I'm trying to get more images, but haven't heard a reply on the AT thread to see if it's real.  Did yours come like this?  Any other suggestions on how to spot a fake?  Thanks!



Can you post an auction link or LOTS of photos.....I will compare it to mine and point out any obvious differences.  My bag did not come with a sticker on the front, not certain what you actually mean?  And my hardware was not wrapped but this could have been removed by the store prior to shipping out to me.  My bag arrive in its dustbag, ready for a spin out once removed


----------



## mf19

authenticplease said:


> Can you post an auction link or LOTS of photos.....I will compare it to mine and point out any obvious differences.  My bag did not come with a sticker on the front, not certain what you actually mean?  And my hardware was not wrapped but this could have been removed by the store prior to shipping out to me.  My bag arrive in its dustbag, ready for a spin out once removed



Thank you so much - that's so kind!  This is all I got currently:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/12097214431...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_477wt_1417

I have requested photos as it seems the bag in the image is not even the one she is selling (no wrapping on it).  She stated that the bag "is still in its original packaging,bubble wrap,dust bag,stickers on the latch and covers on the zip pulls...this is abrand new item."  

She additionally said it was a gift and thus has no receipt or knowledge of where it was purchased which is giving me a warning sign.  

I will update when additional images are presented (if it does happen)


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi, we have a dedicated thread in the Authenticate This forum http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-3-1-phillip-lim-454560.html

I hope more tPFers can help out there


----------



## mf19

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, we have a dedicated thread in the Authenticate This forum http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-3-1-phillip-lim-454560.html
> 
> I hope more tPFers can help out there



Hi - I have tried using the forum but have had no replies :/, so I figured to try this forum since a few members have purchased bags and can compare


----------



## authenticplease

mf19 said:


> Thank you so much - that's so kind! This is all I got currently:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/12097214431...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_477wt_1417
> 
> I have requested photos as it seems the bag in the image is not even the one she is selling (no wrapping on it). She stated that the bag "is still in its original packaging,bubble wrap,dust bag,stickers on the latch and covers on the zip pulls...this is abrand new item."
> 
> She additionally said it was a gift and thus has no receipt or knowledge of where it was purchased which is giving me a warning sign.
> 
> I will update when additional images are presented (if it does happen)


 
I would definetly want to see photos.....multiples of the actual bag......can anyone else sound off on the 'original packaging' that Seller keeps going back to?  I do not know that any of my bags came bubble wrapped with stickers.  I would just practice "Caveat emptor"  until photos are produced.  It is also worrisome to me that 'gift' is mentioned.  So no photo of item, no receipt, gift......these are always red flags to me.

Her feedback is very limited also with nothing higher end seemingly sold.


----------



## mf19

authenticplease said:


> I would definetly want to see photos.....multiples of the actual bag......can anyone else sound off on the 'original packaging' that Seller keeps going back to?  I do not know that any of my bags came bubble wrapped with stickers.  I would just practice "Caveat emptor"  until photos are produced.  It is also worrisome to me that 'gift' is mentioned.  So no photo of item, no receipt, gift......these are always red flags to me.
> 
> Her feedback is very limited also with nothing higher end seemingly sold.



yeah I thought the same.  I'm waiting for more images and not bidding til then... I'll keep you posted.  thanks again!


----------



## SuLi

I just purchased my first Pashli last week from Bergdorf online.  It did come packaged with plastic on the hardware and some sort of wrapping around the gold links on the handles and various zippers.  I hope this helps!


----------



## mf19

authenticplease said:


> I would definetly want to see photos.....multiples of the actual bag......can anyone else sound off on the 'original packaging' that Seller keeps going back to?  I do not know that any of my bags came bubble wrapped with stickers.  I would just practice "Caveat emptor"  until photos are produced.  It is also worrisome to me that 'gift' is mentioned.  So no photo of item, no receipt, gift......these are always red flags to me.
> 
> Her feedback is very limited also with nothing higher end seemingly sold.



Hi there.  Can you go to the Authenticate this 3.1 Phillip Lim page and compare your bag to the aubergine one on the second to last page.  The wrapping is exactly as the one I'm looking at, but we both don't know if it is authentic.  From the images I think it looks good, but I have only seen them briefly in stores or online so I don't trust myself.

Thank you!


----------



## jesscat

authenticplease said:


> I bought a Pashli mini and adore it.  I have recently been hooked on cross body bags.....and after waiting for a Celine nano(and all of the constant price increases) I was thrilled when I stumbled over across this bag at Kirna Zabete.  I was instantly intrigued so ordered it right away.
> 
> The pebbly leather is thick and the bag is well constructed.  The handles will flop around if not secured with the strap/brass nob closure.  The leather and the structure remind me of my pebbled Celine Mini which will flop some if not properly filled.  I have used mine a couple of dozen different times, it still looks as crisp and fresh as the day I purchased.
> 
> It is large enough for the basics...wallet, keys, iPhone, lipsticks, package of gum and sunnies.....which makes it easy to carry all day.  The flap closure and lock opens smoothly with easy access to bag but if not 'full' inside then then lock requires a bit of attention to close/realign catch.  Zip accents on side are smooth to operate with cool leather straps. Removable shoulder strap is adjustable so the bag will hang at the perfect height for you.  I find the inside zip pocket a tight fit for practical use(I normally slip my iPhone here in my bags but this doesn't allow my phone to slip easily inside with a silicone case protector on phone.)
> 
> I am very pleased with this chic little bag!  Not lusting after a Nano at all anymore



o great review! Do you have any pics? Modeling and non? I'm considering getting it in Fuschia! LOVE the color...but it's either that or the Alexander Wang Rockie in red...haha


----------



## chunkylover53

I just bought the Pashli in bright fuchsia last week! I love it! I originally had the Pashli in taupe but hated (too masculine a shade for the style), but the bright fuchsia is perfect. Pretty sure I need a mini Pashli now too...


----------



## Jaime

Im still looking for someone who has had this bag and used it for a while to comment on how it holds up. In looking for that Ive missed the mini I would have bought. Might just take the plunge soon but Im torn between the Pashli and another couple of bags from other designers so I dont want to regret the choice if it doesnt last well.


----------



## rilaksophie

mf19 said:


> Hi I'm looking to buy one from ebay.  The seller says that the bag is still wrapped in original condition - ie. a sticker on the front and tissue paper around the hardware.  I'm trying to get more images, but haven't heard a reply on the AT thread to see if it's real.  Did yours come like this?  Any other suggestions on how to spot a fake?  Thanks!



sorry sweety! but i have no clueee!!!


----------



## bag in black

I search the mini pashli in black with silver hw , but in europe I don't see this bag ,


----------



## mungoo33

I recently bought a mini pashli and they got it fresh from the stock room at saks. The bag was wrapped in plastic and yes, there was a plastic cover over the lock part and styrofoam type material over the strap and leather tassels in the front. I tried clicking on the ebay link but it does not go directly to the ebay item . However, i do have a picture of a Fuschia colored mini pashli with the wrappings on the leather tassels if you would like to compare! I just have to figure out how to upload on his site since i have never done this.

Regards and good luck!


----------



## mungoo33

Attaching pic related to new post about external packaging of pashli mini bag. here you can see the sticker or wrapping over the lock and the leather tassels in the front are covered in wrapping. the straps inside the bag are also covered. thx


----------



## jesscat

chunkylover53 said:


> I just bought the Pashli in bright fuchsia last week! I love it! I originally had the Pashli in taupe but hated (too masculine a shade for the style), but the bright fuchsia is perfect. Pretty sure I need a mini Pashli now too...



I'm considering getting the mini in fuchsia! Do you have any pics? Would love to see!


----------



## mungoo33

Here are some pics. happy shopping!


----------



## justwatchin

mungoo33 said:


> Attaching pic related to new post about external packaging of pashli mini bag. here you can see the sticker or wrapping over the lock and the leather tassels in the front are covered in wrapping. the straps inside the bag are also covered. thx


Love this bag!


----------



## MissBalLouis

I just got the red mini. Its AMAZING and I don't even like small bags. I can see myself getting it in many colors.


----------



## mf19

I finally got mine and I am so pleased with it (large size).  I read a lot of reviews online saying that it is heavy or that it is hard to close the lock but I have had no problems yet.  I find because the leather has the detailing on it that scratches or marks hide well.  The hardware did seem to mark easily though, which is a disappointment but happens with all my bags.  Also, if you don't like bags that slouch this isn't the bag for you.  This bag will slouch and the bottom corners no matter how much you fill it.  Usually it would bother me but I find it to be ok because it sorta works with the shape of the bag.  Truly a great, large bag that looks classy whether worn with the zipper open or closed and is a great statement piece as it has a bit of edge!


----------



## EmilyEmergency

Ohh oh!! so pretty. I've started to lust over the fuchsia mini, but not sure if that much money is worth it for a not so practical colour :/ Also not sure if the bright pink is a bit too young/immature looking, BUT it's gorgeous! >_<


----------



## PollyGal

Hi, can I ask if there is a logo anywhere on this bag - large version? I have never seen it irl...


----------



## mf19

PollyGal said:


> Hi, can I ask if there is a logo anywhere on this bag - large version? I have never seen it irl...



yes on the outside of the internal pocket


----------



## heyyeh

I visited the LA phillip lim store and saw the classic pashli IRL. The classic has the ball chain zipper pulls on the front AND scalloped edges. The fall 12 pashli in black has leather zipper pulls instead and smooth leather edges. Both can be considered classic but depending on what your personal style is and how you wear the bag (zipped or unzipped) it can be very edgy too.

I am only 5ft4 and the bag is somewhat large on me, but it is constructed enough so that I don't feel like it's overwhelming me. I've been carrying a crossbody for a long time so maybe I just have to get used to it's large size. (comparable to a ysl cabas chyc, i think).

I'm on the waiting list for the newest (normal sized) pashli in black with gold hardwear. The sales lady apparently said that the new collection will have an extra strap??? I'm not sure yet, I haven't seen a picture yet, I hope she's correctly informed!

Side note on packaging: The pashli I saw did have tissue paper wrapped around the front hardwear but it didn't have a clear sticker (might have been removed already).

Hope that helps! I love this bag and can't wait to get it!
IsItReallyTooMuchToAsk.com


----------



## jmxox

Hi, I was wondering if anyone could help me. I've recently fallen in love with the Pashli and desperately need one. Could anyone tell me how many sizes it comes in? I can't seem to find a comparison thread, and would love to be able to fit my laptop in. Thanks so much!


----------



## renee_nyc

Bargain hunters may want to call the Scoop (sale) in New York.  I was there yesterday and saw 3 large Pashlis. 2 white, one neon yellow.  The whites were $300 each and the yellow was around $350.  I was tempted to pick one up myself but I just acquired a leather jacket and need to stop.shopping.


----------



## roanth

Omg, what a deal! I would have come home with at least one!!


----------



## renee_nyc

Yes, they are probably gone by now...if I didn't have other loves such as jewellery, food and leather I'd have snapped one up. 



roanth said:


> Omg, what a deal! I would have come home with at least one!!


----------



## bag in black

Hallo , give the Pashli in 3 sizes ? normal , mini and classic ?


----------



## sedgewick

Wooohooo I think I'm going to get a mini in a bright colour! Excited


----------



## AngeCS29

For anyone that has this bag, I just purchased one from ebay and am seriously worried it's fake. I'm not sure if they have started making replicas of this yet but mine is jade with the leather pulls and the scalloped edges. The real thing that's making me worry though is that it doesn't really have that leather smell. Can anyone that have this bag tell me about theirs? Weight? Smell? There isn't really a place to authenticate these yet. Thanks!!


----------



## seton

there are plenty of fakes on ioffer


----------



## Uromastyx

They were selling the new ones in Moda Operandi. I fell in love with the flower pattern one but my sis says it looks cheap :cry: i have yet to find the right color to buy, i am waiting but i am so in love with the model, although not so much abt the leather (the leather of the flower one looks different from the other pashli, which is the reason why i love that one so much)


----------



## AngeCS29

Crap. I do see fakes on iOffer! When I purchased this, it was the only Pashli she was selling. Seeing her selling history, I thought it was a private collection. Now there are more up there. The seller says she works at the 3.1 PL store and got these on discount but I'm not sure what to believe. Here is the listing:http://www.ebay.com/itm/261101467947?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

I ordered a real Pashli from the Phillip Lim site to compare. What a nightmare! I only purchased on ebay b/c I though this color was gone. Not it's back and with a strap. Of course...

Any feedback on the ebay listing? When I get the one from PL, I will do a comparison and post it.


----------



## pixiechic

I have admired this bag from afar for about a year now. I recently visited NYC and it was on my list of possible new bags, but when I saw it IRL I wasn't impressed with the leather. It was textured and kind of spongy, and felt almost fake. I loved the color (burgundy) and size and shape, and really liked the gunmetal hardware. But I couldn't get past the weird leather texture.


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi, we have a dedicated thread for authenticity discussions in the general forum http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-3-1-phillip-lim-454560.html


----------



## heyyeh

I just got my Pashli in the mail! It's the new seasonless black Pashli satchel with an extra strap. I love it. It's a big handbag with room for all my stuff and it's sturdy without being too structured.

I probably won't be using the extra strap because i'm short (5ft4) and using the strap makes the pashli look like a messenger bag or something on me. But nevertheless I like having the option!

I can't wait for the medium size pashli in SS2013!!

I wrote a blog post about it isitreallytoomuchtoask.com


----------



## seton

heyyeh said:


> I just got my Pashli in the mail! It's the new seasonless black Pashli satchel with an extra strap. I love it. It's a big handbag with room for all my stuff and it's sturdy without being too structured.
> 
> I probably won't be using the extra strap because i'm short (5ft4) and using the strap makes the pashli look like a messenger bag or something on me. But nevertheless I like having the option!
> 
> I can't wait for the medium size pashli in SS2013!!
> 
> I wrote a blog post about it isitreallytoomuchtoask.com




gorgeous! congrats!

I cant wait for the new size.


----------



## roanth

Modeling picts please!


----------



## Uromastyx

heyyeh said:
			
		

> I just got my Pashli in the mail! It's the new seasonless black Pashli satchel with an extra strap. I love it. It's a big handbag with room for all my stuff and it's sturdy without being too structured.
> 
> I probably won't be using the extra strap because i'm short (5ft4) and using the strap makes the pashli look like a messenger bag or something on me. But nevertheless I like having the option!
> 
> I can't wait for the medium size pashli in SS2013!!
> 
> I wrote a blog post about it isitreallytoomuchtoask.com



Great looking bag! How does it look on you?


----------



## sparkleshine

mungoo33 said:
			
		

> Here are some pics. happy shopping!



Oh I love this purse! What a fun color!


----------



## Fabella

heyyeh said:


> I just got my Pashli in the mail! It's the new seasonless black Pashli satchel with an extra strap. I love it. It's a big handbag with room for all my stuff and it's sturdy without being too structured.
> 
> I probably won't be using the extra strap because i'm short (5ft4) and using the strap makes the pashli look like a messenger bag or something on me. But nevertheless I like having the option!
> 
> I can't wait for the medium size pashli in SS2013!!
> 
> I wrote a blog post about it isitreallytoomuchtoask.com



Hi and congrats! Have you used it with the strap yet? I wonder how durable it is with the strap and how it will hold up in the long run. I'm mainly worried that the bag might tear due to the placement of the rings (where you would secure/ clip the shoulder strap) on the back. It just seems like that area will experience wear and tear faster than other parts of the bag because of uneven weight distribution. However I haven't seen this version of the bag in real life maybe you can offer your opinion.


----------



## Fabella

Hello! I'm torn between the green pashli (with the leather zipper pulls) and the aubergine pashli. Which one do you think is a keeper? Thoughts please??

Thanks!


----------



## AngeCS29

Fabella said:


> Hello! I'm torn between the green pashli (with the leather zipper pulls) and the aubergine pashli. Which one do you think is a keeper? Thoughts please??
> 
> Thanks!



I've been mulling over the same thing!! Both colors are so versatile and go with everything. For me, I don't really love the aubergine's dark hardware (something seems off to me), so I wound up getting the jade and then buying an Alexander Wang Emile in the burgundy/oxblood color. And I've been using the oxblood AW a lot! Considering it's fall, I think the aubergine may be a better choice. And if you still love the jade, get it in the spring


----------



## heyyeh

Fabella said:


> Hi and congrats! Have you used it with the strap yet? I wonder how durable it is with the strap and how it will hold up in the long run. I'm mainly worried that the bag might tear due to the placement of the rings (where you would secure/ clip the shoulder strap) on the back. It just seems like that area will experience wear and tear faster than other parts of the bag because of uneven weight distribution. However I haven't seen this version of the bag in real life maybe you can offer your opinion.


 
I haven't used it with the strap yet. It's only been 2 days haha. The placement is a bit odd... For practicality it probably should have connected on the two sides, from inside the bag, but nothing we can do about that.. It only seems like the bag would wear quickly around the strap connector if your bag is FULL of stuff and heavy. Otherwise, the bag will probably do fine with regular use.

The strap on the shortest setting, is still a little long for my height (5ft4). It looks to masculine/messenger bag like when i use the strap. 

It'll come in handy for when I travel and use this bag, but otherwise, I'll stick to just the top handles.

Hope that helps!


----------



## prettycitygirl

I am obsessed with this bag and having a hard time find reference pics.  Gals, please post em if you got them!


----------



## Fabella

AngeCS29 said:


> I've been mulling over the same thing!! Both colors are so versatile and go with everything. For me, I don't really love the aubergine's dark hardware (something seems off to me), so I wound up getting the jade and then buying an Alexander Wang Emile in the burgundy/oxblood color. And I've been using the oxblood AW a lot! Considering it's fall, I think the aubergine may be a better choice. And if you still love the jade, get it in the spring



Thanks for your reply. Your frenchbull AW is perfect! I just love the colour, the hardware & the polished leather finish as its not too matte and not to shiny. My friend has the same one in your profile pic and she's just worn it to death!

As for the pashli I think you're right about the black hardware looking off...I find that it looks plasticky and might chip easily. Which is a shame as I really adore the colour. How is the hardware on your pashli going? I'm worried that gold tone hw might easily get scratched.

I'm in Australia so its already spring here and I think I may have answered my original question.


----------



## Fabella

heyyeh said:


> I haven't used it with the strap yet. It's only been 2 days haha. The placement is a bit odd... For practicality it probably should have connected on the two sides, from inside the bag, but nothing we can do about that.. It only seems like the bag would wear quickly around the strap connector if your bag is FULL of stuff and heavy. Otherwise, the bag will probably do fine with regular use.
> 
> The strap on the shortest setting, is still a little long for my height (5ft4). It looks to masculine/messenger bag like when i use the strap.
> 
> It'll come in handy for when I travel and use this bag, but otherwise, I'll stick to just the top handles.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Yes that helps...thanks! I guess it comes down to common sense. And as you mentioned above, wear & tear would show up faster if you use the strap with your bag full to the brim. Does yours have a leather smell? My bayswater and rocco has a leather smell but fortunately its not overpowering.


----------



## heyyeh

Fabella said:


> Yes that helps...thanks! I guess it comes down to common sense. And as you mentioned above, wear & tear would show up faster if you use the strap with your bag full to the brim. Does yours have a leather smell? My bayswater and rocco has a leather smell but fortunately its not overpowering.


 

Not anything I notice unless I literally stick my face to my bag and smell the leather.. haha. Otherwise the leather smell is pretty faint.


----------



## kiwishopper

Thank you for the review. I left a comment on your blog too about this bag 





heyyeh said:


> I just got my Pashli in the mail! It's the new seasonless black Pashli satchel with an extra strap. I love it. It's a big handbag with room for all my stuff and it's sturdy without being too structured.
> 
> I probably won't be using the extra strap because i'm short (5ft4) and using the strap makes the pashli look like a messenger bag or something on me. But nevertheless I like having the option!
> 
> I can't wait for the medium size pashli in SS2013!!
> 
> I wrote a blog post about it isitreallytoomuchtoask.com


----------



## kiwishopper

pixiechic said:


> I have admired this bag from afar for about a year now. I recently visited NYC and it was on my list of possible new bags, but when I saw it IRL I wasn't impressed with the leather. It was textured and kind of spongy, and felt almost fake. I loved the color (burgundy) and size and shape, and really liked the gunmetal hardware. But I couldn't get past the weird leather texture.


 

Your review is very similar to my friend's. She saw it in real life when she visited Las Vegas. That is one of the major reason I pulled back on purchasing it (without seeing it in person myself).


----------



## AngeCS29

Question for the ladies that have the non-current (older) season of the Pashli.

Does your have a small, white "made in china" tag on the inside?? Trying to authenticate one...


----------



## heyyeh

kiwishopper said:


> Thank you for the review. I left a comment on your blog too about this bag


*Kiwishopper*Thanks for checking out my blog 

IsItReallyTooMuchToAsk.com

I actually can't imagine what your friend means by spongy leather on this bag. It's textured and I think it's pretty supple yet durable. I think the leather texture is awesome, because I know I despise when I get smooth leather scuffed up..

I really really like the aubergine color and gunmetal hardwear mini Pashli, just not what I was looking for at the time. I think i'll save up for the celine nano 

I highly recommend the Pashli line though!


----------



## ChaiTeaLate

chunkylover53 said:
			
		

> I just bought the Pashli in bright fuchsia last week! I love it! I originally had the Pashli in taupe but hated (too masculine a shade for the style), but the bright fuchsia is perfect. Pretty sure I need a mini Pashli now too...



OMG I feel the same too! Ive fallen in love with Pashli but this bag looks more of a "tough bag". I want to make it more subtle by opting the fuchsia color. Still, I don't know if that's a practical color.. Especially for work! How do you find the bag so far?

The green olive with golden hardware is not bad either.. But I'm madly in love with the fuchsia.


----------



## BMac

Just received my black w/gold HW Pashli! Love it! Bought it at Barney's and no strap...she said they do not have any with a strap.  Maybe that is just at the PL store.  I could not be happier with it; it is so beautiful.  (also, lock is super easy to open and close!)  Congrats to everyone here who has one too!


----------



## innamaz1

this bag is gorgeous i love it.


----------



## AngeCS29

My Jade Pashli hanging out at work today  We need a full thread of just mod shots. Love this bag. And for anyone following my saga...

I decided to keep my Pashli purchased through eBay. I had the bag authenticated by MyPoupette and used eBay's dispute resolution system to force a receipt from the buyer. Not quite sure why she didn't just provide it when I asked for it. Guess she was offended I thought she sold a fake. 

Also, I ordered a new Pashli with Strap (which went back), but let me tell you... The new ones have GORGEOUS leather. It's much softer and plusher than the previous ones. Ultimately, however, I loved the pinking on the edges of mine versus the smooth edges they now come with and so I decided to keep my first one. 

Also, when I asked about the old leather versus the new leather, 3.1 Phillip Lim said this:

"Thank you for shopping at 3.1 Phillip Lim. Yes- if you have noticed difference between the new Pashli with straps and the old one, it is because we have removed pinking edge feature and also the leather texture has slightly changed to a softer kind. We also made the back flap a bit larger if you compare side to side.

I am thinking in April, we had this piece as a seasonal bag and due to popular demands, we decided to carry this bag every season. We thought there was a room for an improvement and decided to enhance the feature of the straps, remove pinking edges and leather treatment.

I personally own previous pashli and it does get softer after use; it looks just like with current pashli. "

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## kiwishopper

I have been looking into the smaller size due to two reasons

1. the medium seems HUGE, and I am only 163cm (5'4), I'd like to have a managable size bag WITH a long strap for easy carrying

2. Again, the strap. So does the new medium size Pashili have straps or not? lol I am so confused...






AngeCS29 said:


> My Jade Pashli hanging out at work today  We need a full thread of just mod shots. Love this bag. And for anyone following my saga...
> 
> I decided to keep my Pashli purchased through eBay. I had the bag authenticated by MyPoupette and used eBay's dispute resolution system to force a receipt from the buyer. Not quite sure why she didn't just provide it when I asked for it. Guess she was offended I thought she sold a fake.
> 
> Also, I ordered a new Pashli with Strap (which went back), but let me tell you... The new ones have GORGEOUS leather. It's much softer and plusher than the previous ones. Ultimately, however, I loved the pinking on the edges of mine versus the smooth edges they now come with and so I decided to keep my first one.
> 
> Also, when I asked about the old leather versus the new leather, 3.1 Phillip Lim said this:
> 
> "Thank you for shopping at 3.1 Phillip Lim. Yes- if you have noticed difference between the new Pashli with straps and the old one, it is because we have removed pinking edge feature and also the leather texture has slightly changed to a softer kind. We also made the back flap a bit larger if you compare side to side.
> 
> I am thinking in April, we had this piece as a seasonal bag and due to popular demands, we decided to carry this bag every season. We thought there was a room for an improvement and decided to enhance the feature of the straps, remove pinking edges and leather treatment.
> 
> I personally own previous pashli and it does get softer after use; it looks just like with current pashli. "
> 
> Hope this helps someone!


----------



## ChaiTeaLate

AngeCS29 said:
			
		

> My Jade Pashli hanging out at work today  We need a full thread of just mod shots. Love this bag. And for anyone following my saga...
> 
> I decided to keep my Pashli purchased through eBay. I had the bag authenticated by MyPoupette and used eBay's dispute resolution system to force a receipt from the buyer. Not quite sure why she didn't just provide it when I asked for it. Guess she was offended I thought she sold a fake.
> 
> Also, I ordered a new Pashli with Strap (which went back), but let me tell you... The new ones have GORGEOUS leather. It's much softer and plusher than the previous ones. Ultimately, however, I loved the pinking on the edges of mine versus the smooth edges they now come with and so I decided to keep my first one.
> 
> Also, when I asked about the old leather versus the new leather, 3.1 Phillip Lim said this:
> 
> "Thank you for shopping at 3.1 Phillip Lim. Yes- if you have noticed difference between the new Pashli with straps and the old one, it is because we have removed pinking edge feature and also the leather texture has slightly changed to a softer kind. We also made the back flap a bit larger if you compare side to side.
> 
> I am thinking in April, we had this piece as a seasonal bag and due to popular demands, we decided to carry this bag every season. We thought there was a room for an improvement and decided to enhance the feature of the straps, remove pinking edges and leather treatment.
> 
> I personally own previous pashli and it does get softer after use; it looks just like with current pashli. "
> 
> Hope this helps someone!



The bag is gorgeouuus! Now I want the Jade more than I want the fuchsia! More practical and lady-like. Although the fuchsia is just helplessly cute! Oh, I'm torn!

Would you explain to me more precisely how different the leather between the latest and the previous Pashli? And is the picture attached the Pashli you bought from eBay or Phillip Lim?

And yes! We do need a thread for mod pics!

Thank you so much for helping. This bag will be my graduation gift *fingerscrossed!


----------



## jeggie

wow just saw the mini pashli for the first time online the other day and it's too adorable!  the aubergine is amazing, but like others have mentioned, not too big a fan of the gunmetal hardware. love the black, but half my bag collection is black so i'm trying to decide between the taupe, ink or jade. Any thoughts?  TIA


----------



## heyyeh

kiwishopper said:
			
		

> I have been looking into the smaller size due to two reasons
> 
> 1. the medium seems HUGE, and I am only 163cm (5'4), I'd like to have a managable size bag WITH a long strap for easy carrying
> 
> 2. Again, the strap. So does the new medium size Pashili have straps or not? lol I am so confused...



Kiwishopper: the medium isn't out yet. The only sizes available are right now are the mini and normal/aka large (the one I have). And yes the medium will have the strap, when it comes out. 

I imagine in spring/summer 2013, the medium will be manageable with the strap at our short height of 5'4.


----------



## heyyeh

jeggie said:
			
		

> wow just saw the mini pashli for the first time online the other day and it's too adorable!  the aubergine is amazing, but like others have mentioned, not too big a fan of the gunmetal hardware. love the black, but half my bag collection is black so i'm trying to decide between the taupe, ink or jade. Any thoughts?  TIA



I vote jade or taupe! Such pretty, rich colors!


----------



## heyyeh

AngeCS29 said:
			
		

> My Jade Pashli hanging out at work today  We need a full thread of just mod shots. Love this bag. And for anyone following my saga...
> 
> I decided to keep my Pashli purchased through eBay. I had the bag authenticated by MyPoupette and used eBay's dispute resolution system to force a receipt from the buyer. Not quite sure why she didn't just provide it when I asked for it. Guess she was offended I thought she sold a fake.
> 
> Also, I ordered a new Pashli with Strap (which went back), but let me tell you... The new ones have GORGEOUS leather. It's much softer and plusher than the previous ones. Ultimately, however, I loved the pinking on the edges of mine versus the smooth edges they now come with and so I decided to keep my first one.
> 
> Also, when I asked about the old leather versus the new leather, 3.1 Phillip Lim said this:
> 
> "Thank you for shopping at 3.1 Phillip Lim. Yes- if you have noticed difference between the new Pashli with straps and the old one, it is because we have removed pinking edge feature and also the leather texture has slightly changed to a softer kind. We also made the back flap a bit larger if you compare side to side.
> 
> I am thinking in April, we had this piece as a seasonal bag and due to popular demands, we decided to carry this bag every season. We thought there was a room for an improvement and decided to enhance the feature of the straps, remove pinking edges and leather treatment.
> 
> I personally own previous pashli and it does get softer after use; it looks just like with current pashli. "
> 
> Hope this helps someone!



I'm glad you got it authenticated! It's beautiful! And I agree, I love the classic with scallops, but maybe that'll be a future bag purchase 

Here's a picture of my pashli on casual Friday. 




Read my blog post about my pashli: 
IsItReallyTooMuchToAsk.com


----------



## roanth

If possible could you post a pict w/ the strap messenger style? Torn between this & ps keepall for work. Need to fit MacBook air, must sit on the ground (not puddle), must be able to carry on shoulder. The tie breaker is which I can wear more outside of work. Love the look of this.


----------



## heyyeh

roanth said:
			
		

> If possible could you post a pict w/ the strap messenger style? Torn between this & ps keepall for work. Need to fit MacBook air, must sit on the ground (not puddle), must be able to carry on shoulder. The tie breaker is which I can wear more outside of work. Love the look of this.



I will post a picture this upcoming week. The pashli fits my MacBook Pro 15", folders and regular purse stuff. But I prefer to not carry it like that because 1 the bag gets really heavy and 2 I don't want to wear out the straps if I don't have to. 

The pashli won't puddle but the sides will start to bend. The ps will definitely just puddle everywhere, from what I've seen. They're different style bags, pashli is more tough and edgy, and ps keepall is more simple and fresh. Depends on your style!


----------



## seton

heyyeh said:


> I'm glad you got it authenticated! It's beautiful! And I agree, I love the classic with scallops, but maybe that'll be a future bag purchase
> 
> Here's a picture of my pashli on casual Friday.
> 
> View attachment 1909400
> 
> 
> Read my blog post about my pashli:
> http://IsItReallyTooMuchToAsk.com




u look great!


----------



## AngeCS29

Phew! Looks like I've been a deadbeat tPF'er! Ok. To answer some questions:



kiwishopper said:


> I have been looking into the smaller size due to two reasons...
> 
> So does the new medium size Pashili have straps or not? lol I am so confused...



The new Pashlis you purchase from stores or Phillip Lim have starps.



ChaiTeaLate said:


> Would you explain to me more precisely how different the leather between the latest and the previous Pashli? And is the picture attached the Pashli you bought from eBay or Phillip Lim?



The new leather is much more plush. It almost feels padded. The old leather is dense and much stiffer, although it softens. The one I posted pics of is the "old" one I got from eBay. See leather comparison pics below.



jeggie said:


> wow just saw the mini pashli for the first time online the other day and it's too adorable! the aubergine is amazing, but like others have mentioned, not too big a fan of the gunmetal hardware. love the black, but half my bag collection is black so i'm trying to decide between the taupe, ink or jade. Any thoughts? TIA



OMG. I know. So cute. I've been loving the red Celine Micro but the Mini Pashli in red is so much cuter! Definitely on the list.



heyyeh said:


> I'm glad you got it authenticated! It's beautiful! And I agree, I love the classic with scallops, but maybe that'll be a future bag purchase
> 
> Here's a picture of my pashli on casual Friday.



Love it! I love the gold and black. So classy and classic. I also love the taupe. Is owning 3-4 Pashlis overkill? Haha. It's just so perfect!



roanth said:


> If possible could you post a pict w/ the strap messenger style? Torn between this & ps keepall for work. Need to fit MacBook air, must sit on the ground (not puddle), must be able to carry on shoulder. The tie breaker is which I can wear more outside of work. Love the look of this.



See below for the new Pashli w/ strap. The strap loops are on the back, making carrying it with the strap awkward. Personally I'd never actually carry it this way, so the straps don't interest me :/

P.S. Sorry for the turban and doggies. Had to snap these between chores around the house and before I forgot!


----------



## roanth

Extremely helpful post!!

I have to say I love although maybe not as work bag. I prefer the bag on an arm crook as opposed to the long long strap. I'm going for this when the medium intermediate size is out. Super super helpful!! Thx!!!


----------



## AngeCS29

Yeah. I'm not a fan of the strap. Although in my pics the strap was pretty much as long as it goes. That bag is going back so I didn't wanna mess with the strap too much.


----------



## seton

if I get the bag, I wont use the strap either.


----------



## heyyeh

roanth said:
			
		

> If possible could you post a pict w/ the strap messenger style? Torn between this & ps keepall for work. Need to fit MacBook air, must sit on the ground (not puddle), must be able to carry on shoulder. The tie breaker is which I can wear more outside of work. Love the look of this.



Here's the picture of the bag with the strap on the SHORTEST setting. I know I'm on the shorter side, 5'4, but this strap is really long. 

Sorry I'm wearing a bunch of dark colors, it's a drab day. I can tell you, the bag does not look as good using the strap and it sort of tilts forward because of the positioning of the strap hooks on the back of the bag. I will use the Pashli as a handbag 99% of the time. The bag size is very big but is manageable looking on my arm crook. But as a messenger, it looks ridiculously large compared to my frame. 





I thought this was a good representative picture. This is my normal sized closet door. The strap on the shortest setting is grazing the floor.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Just ordered the burgundy one from the states! Cannot wait to get it


----------



## ChaiTeaLate

AngeCS29 said:
			
		

> Phew! Looks like I've been a deadbeat tPF'er! Ok. To answer some questions:
> 
> The new Pashlis you purchase from stores or Phillip Lim have starps.
> 
> The new leather is much more plush. It almost feels padded. The old leather is dense and much stiffer, although it softens. The one I posted pics of is the "old" one I got from eBay. See leather comparison pics below.



Beautiful bags!! OMG now I'm more sure than ever to grab the jade! Soooo perfect! It may be due to lightings, but the hardware is gold right? looks a bit silver from the pictures. And is the newer version the left one or the right one? Well, I don't quite see any significant differences between the two so.. Btw maybe I'm getting the medium size of the bag. Gotta wait until ss13 coming out - december hopefully!


----------



## AngeCS29

ChaiTeaLate said:


> Beautiful bags!! OMG now I'm more sure than ever to grab the jade! Soooo perfect! It may be due to lightings, but the hardware is gold right? looks a bit silver from the pictures. And is the newer version the left one or the right one? Well, I don't quite see any significant differences between the two so.. Btw maybe I'm getting the medium size of the bag. Gotta wait until ss13 coming out - december hopefully!



Yes, it's gold. Totally lighting making it silvery. And as far as leather goes, it's really an in-person thing. If you were to touch the two, you'd feel the difference instantly. Personally at 5' 4" I'm loving the size of this bag. It almost makes me other ones (Alexander Wang Rocco, Balenciaga City) seem too small!


----------



## zahooloo

Yes it's a lovely bag, does anybody have the mini pashli I'm trying to work out if the strap feels the same on the smaller before I decide what size to go for. 
Ideally I need it for work so the bigger one will probably be more practical to fit an iPad etc but the mini is so cute!


----------



## heyyeh

zahooloo said:
			
		

> Yes it's a lovely bag, does anybody have the mini pashli I'm trying to work out if the strap feels the same on the smaller before I decide what size to go for.
> Ideally I need it for work so the bigger one will probably be more practical to fit an iPad etc but the mini is so cute!



The normal/large could fit like 5 iPads plus your wallet, keys. etc! I can't wait for the medium to be the happy in between. I have the large for work/school/play and sometimes I wish I had a smaller pashli, but I have too many cross bodies to get the mini. It's pretty though!

I tried the mini and the strap feels more sturdy on the bag, probably because the bag itself weighs less than the large, so the strap isn't so strained.


----------



## justpeachy4397

Here's my new pashli - I LOVE it!


----------



## seton

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here's my new pashli - I LOVE it!




u look great. it's a perfect urban bag.


----------



## justpeachy4397

seton said:


> u look great. it's a perfect urban bag.



Thank you! I'm really loving it!


----------



## kiwishopper

Ohh this bag looks so perfect on you!! (off to check your blog again lol) 




justpeachy4397 said:


> Here's my new pashli - I LOVE it!


----------



## heyyeh

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Here's my new pashli - I LOVE it!



Looks awesome! I've been using mine none stop since I got mine!


----------



## *schmoo*

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Here's my new pashli - I LOVE it!



Looks great on you! How tall are you may I ask?


----------



## justpeachy4397

*schmoo* said:


> Looks great on you! How tall are you may I ask?



Thanks schmoo! I'm almost 5'5" (5'4.5" to be exact..


----------



## justpeachy4397

heyyeh said:


> Here's the picture of the bag with the strap on the SHORTEST setting. I know I'm on the shorter side, 5'4, but this strap is really long.
> 
> Sorry I'm wearing a bunch of dark colors, it's a drab day. I can tell you, the bag does not look as good using the strap and it sort of tilts forward because of the positioning of the strap hooks on the back of the bag. I will use the Pashli as a handbag 99% of the time. The bag size is very big but is manageable looking on my arm crook. But as a messenger, it looks ridiculously large compared to my frame.
> 
> View attachment 1914438
> 
> View attachment 1914439
> 
> I thought this was a good representative picture. This is my normal sized closet door. The strap on the shortest setting is grazing the floor.



So pretty  Who makes your flats, btw?


----------



## heyyeh

Just peachy: My flats are Jessica Simpson. They are very comfortable and look so much more expensive than they are. Reminds me of the dvf flats.


----------



## justpeachy4397

heyyeh said:


> Just peachy: My flats are Jessica Simpson. They are very comfortable and look so much more expensive than they are. Reminds me of the dvf flats.



Oh good to know! I love them!!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Here's my Pashli again!


----------



## FIMD

Girls I need help! Went through entire topic and still need your verdict.
My concern is that it's an old version of pashli and I cannot tell weather if its real or not.  PLEASE HELP!


----------



## AngeCS29

FIMD said:


> Girls I need help! Went through entire topic and still need your verdict.
> My concern is that it's an old version of pashli and I cannot tell weather if its real or not.  PLEASE HELP!



Can you post pictures of the bag?


----------



## FIMD

AngeCS29 said:


> Can you post pictures of the bag?



Sorry, I didn't realize link isn't working.
Here it is https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...37881218.84939.240509646043325&type=1&theater 

Thanks for response!


----------



## AngeCS29

FIMD said:


> Sorry, I didn't realize link isn't working.
> Here it is https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...37881218.84939.240509646043325&type=1&theater
> 
> Thanks for response!



Hi FIMD. Can you post more pictures? Like any inscription on the metal pulls attached to the zipper, the label on the inside of the bag, and the underside of the flap?


----------



## FIMD

AngeCS29 said:


> Hi FIMD. Can you post more pictures? Like any inscription on the metal pulls attached to the zipper, the label on the inside of the bag, and the underside of the flap?



Thanks a lot for quick help. Unfortunately this is the only photo I got  
I will ask her to send some more.


----------



## lbgriffin

To anyone who owns this bag, do you notice the bag does not lay flat when you are carrying it? Since the handles are not attached all the way down the back, it seems to be holding the bag from the middle/back. Does that make sense? I'll try to attach a pic later. 

Is this normal, or just me??


----------



## heyyeh

lbgriffin said:
			
		

> To anyone who owns this bag, do you notice the bag does not lay flat when you are carrying it? Since the handles are not attached all the way down the back, it seems to be holding the bag from the middle/back. Does that make sense? I'll try to attach a pic later.
> 
> Is this normal, or just me??



The only thing I have noticed is the bag tilts left and right on my arm crook, depending on where my stuff is inside the bag. I assume this happens because of what you said (straps attached only at the base) 

Easily resolved by shifting the stuff around inside.


----------



## so_sofya1985

So I received the burgundy bag and may I say the quality of the bag isn't all that comparing to my other babies.... Anyone else has this feeling?


----------



## mf19

so_sofya1985 said:


> So I received the burgundy bag and may I say the quality of the bag isn't all that comparing to my other babies.... Anyone else has this feeling?



I have an AW 2011 and think the quality is quite good, although some color does seem to wear off easier than I thought where rubbing would normally occur.  I have tried conditioning and cleaning but nothing seems to make it darker I believe because of the textured leather effect... that's all that I'm disappointed about though really - although I do find that these small details drive me crazy (I hate even the smallest marks/discolorations). I have heard reviews that quality has gone down in the newer ones though...


----------



## so_sofya1985

It has this weird crackling noise when picked up, as if it is made of plastic, and the metal bits are rusty. I am sorry, but for 810 quid that it is selling in the uk it is nowhere Near the price it feels, plus unfortunately, to save 100 pounds, i ordered it from the USA and after having paid duties, i cannot return it for the love of god....My boyfriend says don't worry just wear it on the rainy days so you do not damage your good bags.....i thought it WAS a good bag, on the pics it looks so stylish and high quality..but i guess it's this photoshopped pictures..:nospam::nospam:
Oh, and the cheap lining inside just tops it up. I would happily bought it at TopShop or Zara for 100 quid...you know? not 710 what i paid. 
Disappointment all around. I never bought anything from Phillip Lim and won't ever buy anything again, i prefer to spend twice as much on Celine....





mf19 said:


> I have an AW 2011 and think the quality is quite good, although some color does seem to wear off easier than I thought where rubbing would normally occur.  I have tried conditioning and cleaning but nothing seems to make it darker I believe because of the textured leather effect... that's all that I'm disappointed about though really - although I do find that these small details drive me crazy (I hate even the smallest marks/discolorations). I have heard reviews that quality has gone down in the newer ones though...


----------



## zahooloo

Oh no that doesn't sound good, where did you buy from in the us I was also thinking of getting from Barneys and getting posted to the uk but wasn't sure how much the duty would cost. Think ill have to take a proper look again as i was hoping to get two (mini & large) but there's no point if the quality isn't there


----------



## so_sofya1985

zahooloo said:
			
		

> Oh no that doesn't sound good, where did you buy from in the us I was also thinking of getting from Barneys and getting posted to the uk but wasn't sure how much the duty would cost. Think ill have to take a proper look again as i was hoping to get two (mini & large) but there's no point if the quality isn't there



I also wanted to get both, as on the pics the bag looks fab, you will pay about 150 quid tax and duties, it will be about 80 quid cheaper for the large bag than in London. But honestly, check it very thoroughly first.
I also did a test before showing my bag to my bf as just pointed towards the bag at selfridges. He pretty much said it looks very cheap (in harsher words huh... You can imagine my face)! Maybe it's true and the 2011 quality was better... The leather smells real (I even went to an extent of thinking its a vegan leather). Good luck


----------



## mf19

so_sofya1985 said:


> It has this weird crackling noise when picked up, as if it is made of plastic, and the metal bits are rusty. I am sorry, but for 810 quid that it is selling in the uk it is nowhere Near the price it feels, plus unfortunately, to save 100 pounds, i ordered it from the USA and after having paid duties, i cannot return it for the love of god....My boyfriend says don't worry just wear it on the rainy days so you do not damage your good bags.....i thought it WAS a good bag, on the pics it looks so stylish and high quality..but i guess it's this photoshopped pictures..:nospam::nospam:
> Oh, and the cheap lining inside just tops it up. I would happily bought it at TopShop or Zara for 100 quid...you know? not 710 what i paid.
> Disappointment all around. I never bought anything from Phillip Lim and won't ever buy anything again, i prefer to spend twice as much on Celine....



Mine never made that weird sound, but I have read that the leather gets softer over time, so perhaps it just needs some use.  As for the metal - that is very disappointing.. there's no way you can return?  They do have partnerships with UK online shops such as my-wardrobe so perhaps you can contact PL and see if there is any way you can exchange or return within the UK?  Otherwise, I'm sorry that you had such a poor experience because you're right at £810 you minus-well get a designer bag rather than a contemporary designer...


----------



## so_sofya1985

mf19 said:
			
		

> Mine never made that weird sound, but I have read that the leather gets softer over time, so perhaps it just needs some use.  As for the metal - that is very disappointing.. there's no way you can return?  They do have partnerships with UK online shops such as my-wardrobe so perhaps you can contact PL and see if there is any way you can exchange or return within the UK?  Otherwise, I'm sorry that you had such a poor experience because you're right at £810 you minus-well get a designer bag rather than a contemporary designer...



Ehhh thanks for understanding! I bought it via far fetch, I spoke to them and I cannot return it. Well maybe you are right, maybe it gets better after wear, but something tells me I'm not going to carry it much an it will end up on eBay in a month or two... Oh well lets see.

P.s. who does Phillip lim think he is charging 800 quid for this?  never again uh oh


----------



## mf19

zahooloo said:


> Oh no that doesn't sound good, where did you buy from in the us I was also thinking of getting from Barneys and getting posted to the uk but wasn't sure how much the duty would cost. Think ill have to take a proper look again as i was hoping to get two (mini & large) but there's no point if the quality isn't there



check my-wardrobe.com -- they currently only have the fuschia color, but it appears you can purchase it in dollars ($895) and it will be shipped from the UK to the UK for around 9$... where as if you change it to £ it's up to 830£... crazy if you think about it right, how one store is selling it for such huge price differences.  I haven't done it, but it's worth a shot.  I'm originally from the US, but live in the UK now, so I am constantly doing the conversions when purchasing things because pretty much everything is more expensive here :/


----------



## mf19

so_sofya1985 said:


> Ehhh thanks for understanding! I bought it via far fetch, I spoke to them and I cannot return it. Well maybe you are right, maybe it gets better after wear, but something tells me I'm not going to carry it much an it will end up on eBay in a month or two... Oh well lets see.
> 
> P.s. who does Phillip lim think he is charging 800 quid for this?  never again uh oh



I have a feeling that if you want you could easily make most of your money back via ebay since these bags are in pretty high demand.  Prior to purchasing I saw used ones that went for the same price as a new one (minus tax) in the US - just make sure your listing is available is Australia as well ... I know they often have difficulties getting luxury bags such as these and thus more demand


----------



## so_sofya1985

mf19 said:
			
		

> I have a feeling that if you want you could easily make most of your money back via ebay since these bags are in pretty high demand.  Prior to purchasing I saw used ones that went for the same price as a new one (minus tax) in the US - just make sure your listing is available is Australia as well ... I know they often have difficulties getting luxury bags such as these and thus more demand



I should really try!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Well since one way or another I am going to lose 150-200 quid on a sale( I saw a girl selling new mini pashli same colour as mine 250 pounds cheaper). I decided to give the crackling leather a chance.... Tell me ladies what you think... It's a nice looking bag I wish the quality was as good as it looks...


----------



## seton

u look great! So, ur saying that the black hardware is rusting?


----------



## so_sofya1985

seton said:
			
		

> u look great! So, ur saying that the black hardware is rusting?



Thank you!No it just  makes the sound like an old lock....


----------



## mf19

so_sofya1985 said:


> Well since one way or another I am going to lose 150-200 quid on a sale( I saw a girl selling new mini pashli same colour as mine 250 pounds cheaper). I decided to give the crackling leather a chance.... Tell me ladies what you think... It's a nice looking bag I wish the quality was as good as it looks...



I know you're not happy with it, but every passer by will think its a sharp bag and a more edgy look to the classic celine shape... Hope it breaks in for you! x


----------



## so_sofya1985

mf19 said:
			
		

> I know you're not happy with it, but every passer by will think its a sharp bag and a more edgy look to the classic celine shape... Hope it breaks in for you! x



Thank you so much mf19 I hope it grows on me, I did get a compliment today from a gf of mine. Yes my bf did say its a copy of Celine... I wanted to cry


----------



## heyyeh

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> Thank you so much mf19 I hope it grows on me, I did get a compliment today from a gf of mine. Yes my bf did say its a copy of Celine... I wanted to cry



That's awful that you're not enjoying yours!  I have been loving mine and haven't had any complaints so far. But mines the newest, so maybe they changed the quality? I hope you start to love yours cause the burgundy is beautiful. Don't let your bf put your bag down, he can only say that if he paid! Haha 

Btw your whole outfit is killer


----------



## so_sofya1985

heyyeh said:
			
		

> That's awful that you're not enjoying yours!  I have been loving mine and haven't had any complaints so far. But mines the newest, so maybe they changed the quality? I hope you start to love yours cause the burgundy is beautiful. Don't let your bf put your bag down, he can only say that if he paid! Haha
> 
> Btw your whole outfit is killer



Thank you you are so sweet! Tell me what colour is yours? I think mine is also the new collection! Yes! That's what I think re: bf bravo! I'll tell him that if he repeats something along the lines! Uh oh


----------



## zahooloo

mf19 said:
			
		

> check my-wardrobe.com -- they currently only have the fuschia color, but it appears you can purchase it in dollars ($895) and it will be shipped from the UK to the UK for around 9$... where as if you change it to £ it's up to 830£... crazy if you think about it right, how one store is selling it for such huge price differences.  I haven't done it, but it's worth a shot.  I'm originally from the US, but live in the UK now, so I am constantly doing the conversions when purchasing things because pretty much everything is more expensive here :/



Wow that's great thanks for the tip ill check it out now, yes you're so right about the price difference it's huge especially when buying more than one bag, I hope they get the red mini back in stock that's my first choice and then the black large which will match with everything the red doesn't go with


----------



## zahooloo

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> Well since one way or another I am going to lose 150-200 quid on a sale( I saw a girl selling new mini pashli same colour as mine 250 pounds cheaper). I decided to give the crackling leather a chance.... Tell me ladies what you think... It's a nice looking bag I wish the quality was as good as it looks...



It looks really good on you & from what I can see it doesn't look cheap at all. I think enjoy it for a few days and see how it grows on you before you make any decisions. Ignore your bf they always know how to say the wrong thing! You're working the look really well & I'm sure people are noticing it as you're out & about esp in London where many people don't have it


----------



## heyyeh

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> Thank you you are so sweet! Tell me what colour is yours? I think mine is also the new collection! Yes! That's what I think re: bf bravo! I'll tell him that if he repeats something along the lines! Uh oh



Haha that's what I tell my bf, no comments unless its hideous or you are willing to pay!  

Mines the new black with the strap. Even though I don't use the strap.


----------



## ChaiTeaLate

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> It has this weird crackling noise when picked up, as if it is made of plastic, and the metal bits are rusty. I am sorry, but for 810 quid that it is selling in the uk it is nowhere Near the price it feels, plus unfortunately, to save 100 pounds, i ordered it from the USA and after having paid duties, i cannot return it for the love of god....My boyfriend says don't worry just wear it on the rainy days so you do not damage your good bags.....i thought it WAS a good bag, on the pics it looks so stylish and high quality..but i guess it's this photoshopped pictures..:nospam::nospam:
> Oh, and the cheap lining inside just tops it up. I would happily bought it at TopShop or Zara for 100 quid...you know? not 710 what i paid.
> Disappointment all around. I never bought anything from Phillip Lim and won't ever buy anything again, i prefer to spend twice as much on Celine....



I'm sorry to hear this.. But I've been hearing people commented that the bag looks and feels cheap in reality, it just so happens that the bag is photogenic so to speak. But I've seen the new version of pashli, and I can tell a thicker more luscious leather is used for this version.. But again I've never seen it in person. Although you can tell the difference very easily just by seeing them in pictures

Well you can always sell her again I guess if you're really unhappy with her. So sorry to hear this


----------



## so_sofya1985

zahooloo said:
			
		

> It looks really good on you & from what I can see it doesn't look cheap at all. I think enjoy it for a few days and see how it grows on you before you make any decisions. Ignore your bf they always know how to say the wrong thing! You're working the look really well & I'm sure people are noticing it as you're out & about esp in London where many people don't have it



That is true actually, not many people have it at all, maybe they are shocked at a price different between the US an here? Thank you for the comforting words! I'm going to follow your advice and give it a go for a week!


----------



## so_sofya1985

heyyeh said:
			
		

> Haha that's what I tell my bf, no comments unless its hideous or you are willing to pay!
> 
> Mines the new black with the strap. Even though I don't use the strap.



Oh I got this one thinking it would come with one! I love wearing bags messenger style.... Grrrr! Is yours with black hardware?


----------



## so_sofya1985

ChaiTeaLate said:
			
		

> I'm sorry to hear this.. But I've been hearing people commented that the bag looks and feels cheap in reality, it just so happens that the bag is photogenic so to speak. But I've seen the new version of pashli, and I can tell a thicker more luscious leather is used for this version.. But again I've never seen it in person. Although you can tell the difference very easily just by seeing them in pictures
> 
> Well you can always sell her again I guess if you're really unhappy with her. So sorry to hear this



There is new leather? If its mine that's supposed to be better I don't wanna see previous ones  
I think for certain days its ok, just if I sell it, my market would be US and worldwide, where its 200 pounds cheaper for a New one. And if I sell it as used, I'll get peanuts.... Gotta make myself love Pashli! Gotta love Pashli


----------



## heyyeh

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> Oh I got this one thinking it would come with one! I love wearing bags messenger style.... Grrrr! Is yours with black hardware?



My hardware is gold. I got to the top of the wait listing for the new pashlis with the strap because they messed my original order up. I got lucky. I believe the bags with the extra strap is only available through PL stores at this time. I like crossbody/messenger bags too but the placement of the strap connectors is awkward. Plus I don't want to wear this bag out too quickly.


----------



## so_sofya1985

heyyeh said:
			
		

> My hardware is gold. I got to the top of the wait listing for the new pashlis with the strap because they messed my original order up. I got lucky. I believe the bags with the extra strap is only available through PL stores at this time. I like crossbody/messenger bags too but the placement of the strap connectors is awkward. Plus I don't want to wear this bag out too quickly.



Okay I understand! Thank you and congrats on your happy purchase


----------



## sammi_nysh

heyyeh said:


> My hardware is gold. I got to the top of the wait listing for the new pashlis with the strap because they messed my original order up. I got lucky. I believe the bags with the extra strap is only available through PL stores at this time. I like crossbody/messenger bags too but the placement of the strap connectors is awkward. Plus I don't want to wear this bag out too quickly.



Can you post a pic?


----------



## heyyeh

sammi_nysh said:
			
		

> Can you post a pic?



I've posted several earlier in this thread! Hope that helps


----------



## Rush_Bijoux

I COVETED this bag like crazy some time last year....The design is absolutely my style and while the size might be an issue for some of you, it was the draw for me because I intended to use it for work (I lug lots of things around for site visit and need both of my hands to be free). Too bad it doesn't have detachable strap so i can hang it across my body......I decided not to buy in the end


----------



## so_sofya1985

Rush_Bijoux said:
			
		

> I COVETED this bag like crazy some time last year....The design is absolutely my style and while the size might be an issue for some of you, it was the draw for me because I intended to use it for work (I lug lots of things around for site visit and need both of my hands to be free). Too bad it doesn't have detachable strap so i can hang it across my body......I decided not to buy in the end



The new bags have the strap!


----------



## AngeCS29

I've had my Pashli for about a month and it really does break in nicely. It's much softer than it was when I got it. I will agree though that the quality is a little disappointing for the money but I loved the style too much to return it. I do think the new ones with strap have much more plush leather though. 

so_sofya1985- It looks like you probably have the same leather as me, since yours came without a strap. Let it break in. You might be a little happier with it once the leather softens up. It does look great on you. I have an Alexander Wang in that color and it's shocking how versatile it is


----------



## zahooloo

I'm going to pick up my pashli mini in red tomorrow super excited! I decided I would pay a bit more and get it from the UK in case I have any problems and want to take it back. 
I spoke to the SA earlier and she said it comes with the strap, so it's the newer one for sure. She also mentioned that the leather on the Pashli is much tougher and is designed to be used everyday which will be good for me as I'll be wearing it a lot. I'm going to take a look at the large black also but am still deciding between that and the Chloe Paraty it depends on the quality of the leather when I see it in real life.
I'll keep you all posted and let you know what I think!


----------



## ffflyin

I own this bag in jade (the green that was pictured with the original post starting off this thread) and i must say i am thoroughly happy with it. It's something special, and i'm glad i got it before the green bag trend started off... But even though it's now "trendy" to own a green bag, you don't see these around as much. Surprisingly, it goes with almost everything i own - i wear mostly pastels and whites, occasionally with one or two pop colored items (e.g. pink shorts or red chinos). I don't feel that the material is cheap at all.

What i will say is that the clasp is not the most easy to snap shut all the time, especially if your bag is quite full. It works well enough, but the mechanism could have been a teeny bit smoother. Also, if you are prone to carrying a whole lot of stuff, the bag is a bit impractical because of its top handle. I did experience a bit of pain on my lower back after a day of lugging around too much stuff, so now i only carry it with a purse, cardigan, a little umbrella and some light makeup inside. Maybe a little storybook as well. 

Hope you enjoy your pashli if you get it - i am sure you will though. It is very well-made and i think the design is genius. Classic, with a good amount of edge lent to it by its zippers


----------



## so_sofya1985

I really don't love this bag. Sell it must.... What a shame...


----------



## annie1

Would this style bag be too large for someone 5ft or would the mini be a better choice. They have a mini on the Nordies website as well as the blue and burgundy large size


----------



## annie1

annie1 said:
			
		

> Would this style bag be too large for someone 5ft or would the mini be a better choice. They have a mini on the Nordies website as well as the blue and burgundy large size



Anybody ?????


----------



## AngeCS29

annie1 said:


> Anybody ?????



I'm 5' 4" and think the bag is just right. But I like big bags.. not HUGE, but big. So I guess it depends on that too. I do think the mini is just that--mini. I'm wanting a mini too but not for every day. The mini would be more for things like shopping or vacation where you pare down your bag vs. every day. Personally, I love my Pashli and think it looks great on everyone


----------



## annie1

AngeCS29 said:
			
		

> I'm 5' 4" and think the bag is just right. But I like big bags.. not HUGE, but big. So I guess it depends on that too. I do think the mini is just that--mini. I'm wanting a mini too but not for every day. The mini would be more for things like shopping or vacation where you pare down your bag vs. every day. Personally, I love my Pashli and think it looks great on everyone



Was thinking about the navy or burgundy one.  Nordies does not have the black


----------



## AngeCS29

annie1 said:


> Was thinking about the navy or burgundy one.  Nordies does not have the black



I have the Jade and am very happy with it. Very easy to create outfits around. I originally fell in love with the Navy before seeing the Jade. I'm not a fan of the hardware color on the Burgundy but I have an Alexander Wang burgundy bag and LOVE. Burgundy is such a beautiful and versatile color. So, really, Navy or Burgundy would be good choices. Just matters what you will wear more.


----------



## annie1

AngeCS29 said:
			
		

> I have the Jade and am very happy with it. Very easy to create outfits around. I originally fell in love with the Navy before seeing the Jade. I'm not a fan of the hardware color on the Burgundy but I have an Alexander Wang burgundy bag and LOVE. Burgundy is such a beautiful and versatile color. So, really, Navy or Burgundy would be good choices. Just matters what you will wear more.



I wear mostly greys and black so  I think the burgundy would work 
Navy might clash or just look blah they actually call it Aubergine


----------



## annie1

AngeCS29 said:
			
		

> I have the Jade and am very happy with it. Very easy to create outfits around. I originally fell in love with the Navy before seeing the Jade. I'm not a fan of the hardware color on the Burgundy but I have an Alexander Wang burgundy bag and LOVE. Burgundy is such a beautiful and versatile color. So, really, Navy or Burgundy would be good choices. Just matters what you will wear more.




Check out my latest find from Nordstrom: http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3344571

3.1 Phillip Lim 'Pashli' Leather Satchel


----------



## annie1

AngeCS29 said:
			
		

> I have the Jade and am very happy with it. Very easy to create outfits around. I originally fell in love with the Navy before seeing the Jade. I'm not a fan of the hardware color on the Burgundy but I have an Alexander Wang burgundy bag and LOVE. Burgundy is such a beautiful and versatile color. So, really, Navy or Burgundy would be good choices. Just matters what you will wear more.



Or this one 

Check out my latest find from Nordstrom: http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3417564

3.1 Phillip Lim 'Pashli' Leather Satchel


----------



## sammi_nysh

link is not working


----------



## annie1

sammi_nysh said:
			
		

> link is not working



I saw of the two which is a better color


----------



## heyyeh

Hello my fellow Pashli lovers! Check out my latest blog post. I got the scoop on the new Spring/Summer 2013 3.1 Phillip Lim Pashlis, including the mini, *medium* and normal sizes with extra straps! 

Below is a sneak peek, but you gotta read my blog to see more! I know you want to see the SS13 colors and sizes 

Also did everyone see the exclusive colors they have on 31philliplim.com for pre-order? Dark teal with black hardware and Black with black hardware?? Yes please.


----------



## bubbie

heyyeh said:


> I just got my Pashli in the mail! It's the new seasonless black Pashli satchel with an extra strap. I love it. It's a big handbag with room for all my stuff and it's sturdy without being too structured.
> 
> I probably won't be using the extra strap because i'm short (5ft4) and using the strap makes the pashli look like a messenger bag or something on me. But nevertheless I like having the option!
> 
> I can't wait for the medium size pashli in SS2013!!
> 
> I wrote a blog post about it isitreallytoomuchtoask.com



Hi there, does the handle fit comfortably on your shoulder?


----------



## heyyeh

bubbie said:
			
		

> Hi there, does the handle fit comfortably on your shoulder?



Definitely would not fit on my shoulder. I would say the crook of your arm or just holding the handles are the best options.


----------



## bubbie

heyyeh said:


> Definitely would not fit on my shoulder. I would say the crook of your arm or just holding the handles are the best options.



Thanks for the info. Really love this satchel, just wish it would fit on the shoulder. I leaning to the largest size 18½"W X 11¼"H X 4¾"D, just wish they come in more colors other than just Navy and White. BTW, love your blog


----------



## ninjanna

zahooloo said:
			
		

> I'm going to pick up my pashli mini in red tomorrow super excited! I decided I would pay a bit more and get it from the UK in case I have any problems and want to take it back.
> I spoke to the SA earlier and she said it comes with the strap, so it's the newer one for sure. She also mentioned that the leather on the Pashli is much tougher and is designed to be used everyday which will be good for me as I'll be wearing it a lot. I'm going to take a look at the large black also but am still deciding between that and the Chloe Paraty it depends on the quality of the leather when I see it in real life.
> I'll keep you all posted and let you know what I think!



How is it?  i'm hoping my sister comes back from the states with a mini Pashli in jade for me and I'm hoping it's ok! I don't want a huge bag since I already have two tote/satchels. I have an Alexander Wang Marion and it looks slightly bigger than the Marion (and I love my Marion!). 

Mod pics?


----------



## AngeCS29

ninjanna said:


> How is it?  i'm hoping my sister comes back from the states with a mini Pashli in jade for me and I'm hoping it's ok! I don't want a huge bag since I already have two tote/satchels. I have an Alexander Wang Marion and it looks slightly bigger than the Marion (and I love my Marion!).
> 
> Mod pics?



I didn't realize the mini came in Jade. Please post pics if she gets it for you!


----------



## heyyeh

bubbie said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info. Really love this satchel, just wish it would fit on the shoulder. I leaning to the largest size 18½"W X 11¼"H X 4¾"D, just wish they come in more colors other than just Navy and White. BTW, love your blog



It comes in a lot of colors!! Teal, jade, aubergine, black, tan, multi colorblock...and I'm sure there's more out there!

And thanks for reading my blog! Very much appreciated.


----------



## ninjanna

AngeCS29 said:
			
		

> I didn't realize the mini came in Jade. Please post pics if she gets it for you!



Will do!  I've fallen in love with all the colours. I went from loving ink, to tan, and now jade!! I love that yellow one though. And now I love aubergine, especially in mini. Argh! Why are colours so difficult to choose! I would've gotten aubergine in mini but I've already worn a fuchsia colour bag before, so I opted for something different. The jade is just so gorgeous. But ever since seeing the dark teal on their instagram, OMG that colour is just TDF!!! And i just hope I don't regret getting the mini!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Here's my pashli again


----------



## heyyeh

bubbie said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info. Really love this satchel, just wish it would fit on the shoulder. I leaning to the largest size 18½"W X 11¼"H X 4¾"D, just wish they come in more colors other than just Navy and White. BTW, love your blog



Sorry. Correction. It does fit easily on my shoulder/up my arm but it is very awkward and slighty uncomfortable because of how large the bag is. Ill try to post a pic later


----------



## bubbie

heyyeh said:


> It comes in a lot of colors!! Teal, jade, aubergine, black, tan, multi colorblock...and I'm sure there's more out there!
> 
> And thanks for reading my blog! Very much appreciated.



It does? I can't seem to find anywhere carrying the largest size 18½"W X 11¼"H X 4¾"D other than Saks:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...llip+Lim&N=4294911935+306418049&bmUID=jHkzt2P

Where can I find a black or red in that size? Thanks so much!


----------



## bubbie

heyyeh said:


> Sorry. Correction. It does fit easily on my shoulder/up my arm but it is very awkward and slighty uncomfortable because of how large the bag is. Ill try to post a pic later



Awesome!


----------



## heyyeh

bubbie said:
			
		

> It does? I can't seem to find anywhere carrying the largest size 18½"W X 11¼"H X 4¾"D other than Saks:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306418049&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446468801&R=883965691342&P_name=3.1+Phillip+Lim&N=4294911935+306418049&bmUID=jHkzt2P
> 
> Where can I find a black or red in that size? Thanks so much!



Just on 31philliplim.com - some colors are preorder right now.


----------



## AngeCS29

bubbie said:


> It does? I can't seem to find anywhere carrying the largest size 18½"W X 11¼"H X 4¾"D other than Saks:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...llip+Lim&N=4294911935+306418049&bmUID=jHkzt2P
> 
> Where can I find a black or red in that size? Thanks so much!



31PhillipLim.com has the black. Not sure about the red.


----------



## bubbie

heyyeh said:


> Just on 31philliplim.com - some colors are preorder right now.



Thank you!!! my pocketbook won't be so thankful though


----------



## bubbie

AngeCS29 said:


> 31PhillipLim.com has the black. Not sure about the red.



Thank you AngeCS29!!!


----------



## bubbie

heyyeh said:


> Just on 31philliplim.com - some colors are preorder right now.



Hi heyyeh, I went to the website http://www.31philliplim.com/shop/category/womens_accessories/bags, however, I can only find 11.5"H X 15"W X 4.25"D sizes not the 18.5"W version. From philliplim website, there are several of the PASHLI SATCHEL to click on, are they different other than the colors? Thanks for your help.


----------



## heyyeh

AngeCS29 said:
			
		

> 31PhillipLim.com has the black. Not sure about the red.



I don't see any in 18". Only 15" bags in black, red, taupe, ink, jade, colorblock, teal and blackonblack. I thought the largest size was 15"... Sorry I can't help more!


----------



## 123delirious

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here's my pashli again


Looks fab! Would you mind telling me how tall you are? I really want the Pashli in jade but I'm petite and don't know if it'll be enormous on me..


----------



## justpeachy4397

123delirious said:


> Looks fab! Would you mind telling me how tall you are? I really want the Pashli in jade but I'm petite and don't know if it'll be enormous on me..



Hi 123delirious! I'm 5'4.5" - so definitely not petite, but not that tall either


----------



## romanticaffair

All the bags are so chic, I've got my eyes on the new pashli satchel with strap in black or ink. Just not sure which one to get, any suggestions? Thanks in advance


----------



## jhs216

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> Well since one way or another I am going to lose 150-200 quid on a sale( I saw a girl selling new mini pashli same colour as mine 250 pounds cheaper). I decided to give the crackling leather a chance.... Tell me ladies what you think... It's a nice looking bag I wish the quality was as good as it looks...



I know you hate it but I think it looks great on you. Especially with that outfit.


----------



## shopharmony

lbgriffin said:


> To anyone who owns this bag, do you notice the bag does not lay flat when you are carrying it? Since the handles are not attached all the way down the back, it seems to be holding the bag from the middle/back. Does that make sense? I'll try to attach a pic later.
> 
> Is this normal, or just me??


Hi lbgriffin - I have been perusing this forum to find an answer to the same question.  I have a black leather Pashli with gold hardware from last fall, but I did not start carrying it a lot until this summer.  It is doing the same thing as you describe - it pulls up from the middle of the bag, and it seems to be permanently stuck that way.   I really want to order a new one with the long strap to alleviate the issue.  Have you done anything that helps this?  I am worried it is cause I carry a lot in the bag, but that is what I do with all my purses!


----------



## howgingerly

authenticplease said:


> I bought a Pashli mini and adore it.  I have recently been hooked on cross body bags.....and after waiting for a Celine nano(and all of the constant price increases) I was thrilled when I stumbled over across this bag at Kirna Zabete.  I was instantly intrigued so ordered it right away.
> 
> The pebbly leather is thick and the bag is well constructed.  The handles will flop around if not secured with the strap/brass nob closure.  The leather and the structure remind me of my pebbled Celine Mini which will flop some if not properly filled.  I have used mine a couple of dozen different times, it still looks as crisp and fresh as the day I purchased.
> 
> It is large enough for the basics...wallet, keys, iPhone, lipsticks, package of gum and sunnies.....which makes it easy to carry all day.  The flap closure and lock opens smoothly with easy access to bag but if not 'full' inside then then lock requires a bit of attention to close/realign catch.  Zip accents on side are smooth to operate with cool leather straps. Removable shoulder strap is adjustable so the bag will hang at the perfect height for you.  I find the inside zip pocket a tight fit for practical use(I normally slip my iPhone here in my bags but this doesn't allow my phone to slip easily inside with a silicone case protector on phone.)
> 
> I am very pleased with this chic little bag!  Not lusting after a Nano at all anymore



Thanks for you detailed reply! You made me want the mini pashli instead of the nano now! I actually have a nano already and it's been in my closet for MONTHS now because i'm so scared to take it out even though i put the protectant on the suede and leather already! I'm thinking maybe i should just sell it...


----------



## ch3r

Does anyone have a pashli in the smooth leather? I prefer the look of the smooth leather, but I'm worried that it's prone to scratches. If that's the case, I'll go with the textured version. Thanks!


----------



## AnimeBoyfriend

ch3r said:


> Does anyone have a pashli in the smooth leather? I prefer the look of the smooth leather, but I'm worried that it's prone to scratches. If that's the case, I'll go with the textured version. Thanks!



I was at Nordstrom a few weeks ago and I saw the smooth leather with silver hardware and I wasn't impressed with how it felt... It was strangely stiff and plastic-ey and didn't look as expensive as the textured purple/maroon with black hardware.

I was actually very surprised because I wanted to love the smooth leather so much....

I'm personally waiting for the Black textured with black hardware to arrive at nordstrom (http://www.31philliplim.com/shop/category/womens_accessories/bags#pashli-satchel-20) which should be any day now.

BUT I am a guy and looking for something a bit more briefcase-ish and masculine...


----------



## d-girl1011

Got a mini black one - love it. I get so many compliments on it as well  I'm not sure why people are saying the quality is lacking - so far I think it's worth the price and looks great.


----------



## mf19

Hi All --

It seems that most of you have newer bags, but I wanted to share a product I recently used on my navy Pashli.  After much wear the bag had scuffing on the corners, handles, and face of the bag where it was often held, placed on the ground, or rubbed against while I was walking, etc.  I tried conditioning the bag but to no avail.  Finally, I tried the Zelikovitz professional top coat in satin (purchased off Ebay), and it brought my bag back to life!  It darkened the lightened areas without changing the overall color or feel of the bag.  I used it on the piping of the bag in order to "reseal" it if that makes any sense.  I also had a small scratch on the front that it made practically not noticeable.

I applied a tiny amount by a sponge - a bit goes a long way.  I have 4 oz. bottle and I think this will probably last me years.  It is also good on balenciaga bags and others that have a shiny coating.  

I did notice that some of the blue color came off on the sponge, but no where on the bag does it show any difference.  I am extremely happy with this product and highly recommend it to other pashli owners!

Hope that helps, any questions feel free to ask!


----------



## catelva

i like this bag as well&#65281;&#65281;


----------



## drspock7

mf19 said:


> Hi All --
> 
> It seems that most of you have newer bags, but I wanted to share a product I recently used on my navy Pashli.  After much wear the bag had scuffing on the corners, handles, and face of the bag where it was often held, placed on the ground, or rubbed against while I was walking, etc.  I tried conditioning the bag but to no avail.  Finally, I tried the Zelikovitz professional top coat in satin (purchased off Ebay), and it brought my bag back to life!  It darkened the lightened areas without changing the overall color or feel of the bag.  I used it on the piping of the bag in order to "reseal" it if that makes any sense.  I also had a small scratch on the front that it made practically not noticeable.
> 
> I applied a tiny amount by a sponge - a bit goes a long way.  I have 4 oz. bottle and I think this will probably last me years.  It is also good on balenciaga bags and others that have a shiny coating.
> 
> I did notice that some of the blue color came off on the sponge, but no where on the bag does it show any difference.  I am extremely happy with this product and highly recommend it to other pashli owners!
> 
> Hope that helps, any questions feel free to ask!


Any before/after pics


----------



## mf19

drspock7 said:
			
		

> Any before/after pics



I def. Can do after I'll have to check if I have any showing the marks. I'll post after ones at least so you can see how theres no color difference and looks new.. Mines from f/w 2011 so you can imagine it had a good bit of wear


----------



## Ohbalen

Used to love this bag. But somehow I lost interest in this bag.  it's beautiful in the picture by itself, but it looks weird in person.


----------



## ninjanna

Just to update, my sister ended up getting the mini pashli in dark teal, instead of jade. It ended up bring super gorgeous in dark teal (and I did actually fall in love with it when I first saw pics). I soooo can't wait until it's in my hands!! I'll be getting it tomorrow when she comes back from the US 

I saw the mini pashli when I was in Singapore, and i went to the PL store. It's a lot smaller than I expected. I saw the yellow/gold one. It's an okay colour, probably better in pics IMO!

AND I saw someone carry a pashli the other day. OMG. My heart skipped a beat when i saw it. I could see it from a mile away hahaha  so gorgeous!!!!


----------



## mf19

Ok so here's my attempt to show before/after.  I admit it's not the best -- should've documented this better, but hope it helps

Photo 1:  Scratch
Photo 2:  Worn corner
Photo 3:  Scratch after (with flash = more noticeable)
Photo 4:  Scratch without flash (in my opinion not noticeable, where as before it was noticeable both with and without flash
Photos 5 & 6:  Corner after
Photo 7:  Product used


----------



## drspock7

mf19 said:


> Ok so here's my attempt to show before/after.  I admit it's not the best -- should've documented this better, but hope it helps
> 
> Photo 1:  Scratch
> Photo 2:  Worn corner
> Photo 3:  Scratch after (with flash = more noticeable)
> Photo 4:  Scratch without flash (in my opinion not noticeable, where as before it was noticeable both with and without flash
> Photos 5 & 6:  Corner after
> Photo 7:  Product used



thanks for the pics


----------



## drspock7

d-girl1011 said:


> Got a mini black one - love it. I get so many compliments on it as well  I'm not sure why people are saying the quality is lacking - so far I think it's worth the price and looks great.



can you post modeling pics of the mini


----------



## d-girl1011

I love the bag but my only complaint (and its really not a big deal) is that the front latch's hardware is easily scratched? Anyone else notice this?

I'll post modelling pics when I wear it next.

Cheers,

d


----------



## mf19

d-girl1011 said:
			
		

> I love the bag but my only complaint (and its really not a big deal) is that the front latch's hardware is easily scratched? Anyone else notice this?
> 
> I'll post modelling pics when I wear it next.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> d



Mine is scratched as well and even has some tarnishing to it.


----------



## Morisa

This is probably a stupid question but I haven't seen anyone post pics of the bottom of their bag -- does the Pashli bag have "feet"?  If not, does the bottom scuff up easily?


----------



## mf19

Morisa said:
			
		

> This is probably a stupid question but I haven't seen anyone post pics of the bottom of their bag -- does the Pashli bag have "feet"?  If not, does the bottom scuff up easily?



No feet on mine. Corners do get scuffed (mine got lighter with use) but after using the product about the color was darkened and matched the remainder of the bag


----------



## ninjanna

I finally got the bag! It's actually petrol green, but looks very teal. I didn't think the mini came in dark teal coz it didn't have black hardware either. Anyway, it's so beautiful and I can't wait to wear it. This makes me want to get the regular tote even more! The strap is so long for me though (I'm 5'3), even making it shorter is really long and I don't want to leave it on the shortest one because really goes over the strap and just dangles and is so in the way.  

I'll do some mod pics when I wear it out but for the meantime here's my gorgeous mini pashli


----------



## angelamaz2

ninjanna said:


> I finally got the bag! It's actually petrol green, but looks very teal. I didn't think the mini came in dark teal coz it didn't have black hardware either. Anyway, it's so beautiful and I can't wait to wear it. This makes me want to get the regular tote even more! The strap is so long for me though (I'm 5'3), even making it shorter is really long and I don't want to leave it on the shortest one because really goes over the strap and just dangles and is so in the way.
> 
> I'll do some mod pics when I wear it out but for the meantime here's my gorgeous mini pashli


Love ur mini pashli! congrats! Its beautiful. I've been deciding between a pashli and a mini pashli. can u show some mod photos please? I'm 5"3 too and worry that the bag strap will look too long on me.


----------



## ninjanna

angelamaz2 said:
			
		

> Love ur mini pashli! congrats! Its beautiful. I've been deciding between a pashli and a mini pashli. can u show some mod photos please? I'm 5"3 too and worry that the bag strap will look too long on me.



Thanks!! And sure 

I love my mini pashli. I might even get the pashli but so far, the mini fits everything I need. I'm actually really impressed with how much it fits. When unzipped, it can fit my Prada continental ip around wallet, my iPhone 5, keys, and a 600ml water bottle! It could probably fit my sunnies too. But I'm so amazed at it fitting my water bottle! And that's all I need in my handbag really. Quite impressed 

Just not quite sure about the strap...


----------



## Be_LoVed

I have the taupe one and I love it


----------



## AnimeBoyfriend

I was just on the 3.1 phillip lim website and the pashli now comes in blush... It looks AMAZING. If it wasn't so feminine I'd be ALL over it in a second... 

I'd post a pic but its HUUUGE on the website so I'll just post a link. ENJOY: http://www.31philliplim.com/shop/category/womens_accessories/bags#pashli-satchel-23


----------



## Morisa

gabemcfadden said:


> I was just on the 3.1 phillip lim website and the pashli now comes in blush... It looks AMAZING. If it wasn't so feminine I'd be ALL over it in a second...
> 
> I'd post a pic but its HUUUGE on the website so I'll just post a link. ENJOY: http://www.31philliplim.com/shop/category/womens_accessories/bags#pashli-satchel-23



Oh wow, that looks great for the spring.  So elegant.


----------



## Morisa

Does anyone have this "saks exclusive" pashli colorblock version?  http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1427247089&cagpspn=pla&site_refer=GGLPRADS001


----------



## shopinator

Here is my tri-color that I got from Barney's this past spring.  I don't wear it that much, but it has held up well.


----------



## roro0817

Want a red one


----------



## AhnDella

shopinator said:


> Here is my tri-color that I got from Barney's this past spring.  I don't wear it that much, but it has held up well.



That is an absolute beauty. 

I was actually thinking of getting a tri-color Celine that has a similar
color scheme but after seeing this, now I don't know which to choose lol
 Thanks for sharing


----------



## ninjanna

Here's a mod pic with my mini pashli incase anyone wanted to know.


----------



## yourmaverick

Here's a picture of my Pashli, now two weeks old. It's looking a bit more tired and slouchy compared to the other Pashlis on this thread, but I kind of like it this way - quite broken in and well-used.


----------



## Morisa

yourmaverick said:


> Here's a picture of my Pashli, now two weeks old. It's looking a bit more tired and slouchy compared to the other Pashlis on this thread, but I kind of like it this way - quite broken in and well-used.



Is this one of the newer ones with the "softer" leather?  It still looks great!


----------



## yourmaverick

Morisa said:


> Is this one of the newer ones with the "softer" leather?  It still looks great!



Thanks Morisa! And nope, my Pashli is made of the standard shark-embossed leather. I think I know the softer leather you mean though (http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/58135) - I didn't see this bag in the 3.1 Phillip Lim store I bought my Pashli from, but I don't think I would've considered it as I would have been afraid that my bag would scuff easily and start losing its shape in no time. I'm really amazed at how robust the shark-embossed leather is. The sales assistant demonstrated its scratch-resistant qualities by using her fingernails to scratch the leather on a display model. I stood there watching her in horror, but when I inspected the bag after, it still looked brand new. Quite an unconventional but effective (and not highly recommended!) sales tactic


----------



## Morisa

yourmaverick said:


> Thanks Morisa! And nope, my Pashli is made of the standard shark-embossed leather. I think I know the softer leather you mean though (http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/58135) - I didn't see this bag in the 3.1 Phillip Lim store I bought my Pashli from, but I don't think I would've considered it as I would have been afraid that my bag would scuff easily and start losing its shape in no time. I'm really amazed at how robust the shark-embossed leather is. The sales assistant demonstrated its scratch-resistant qualities by using her fingernails to scratch the leather on a display model. I stood there watching her in horror, but when I inspected the bag after, it still looked brand new. Quite an unconventional but effective (and not highly recommended!) sales tactic



Good to know.  But I guess the shark-embossing doesn't prevent the corners/bottom of the bag from getting scuffed?


----------



## yourmaverick

Morisa said:


> Good to know.  But I guess the shark-embossing doesn't prevent the corners/bottom of the bag from getting scuffed?



I think the leather will help the bag resist being scratched/scuffed through one-off incidents, but normal wear-and-tear to the corners and bottom of the bag is probably to be expected. So far, so good though - although my bag has yet to be placed on the floor!


----------



## chelseabadge

Good evening! I've been a long time Purse Blog reader, but I'm new to the forums. 

I purchased the Pashli in the smooth texture with gold hardware from Barneys a few months ago. I promptly returned it when it arrived with scratches on the hardware and on the bag. It was almost like it was the floor model?

Anyway, I reordered directly from the 3.1 Phillip Lim site and received my bag today with the rougher leather texture and the gunmetal/black hardware. It is GORGEOUS in person. I loaded it up with all of my stuff and went to close it to head out for dinner. I looked to find that the minor fumbling I had done had completely chipped off the finish on the hardware? Has anyone else experienced this? Do we think customer service will accept a return?

Here are a few pictures:


----------



## Ohbalen

chelseabadge said:
			
		

> Good evening! I've been a long time Purse Blog reader, but I'm new to the forums.
> 
> I purchased the Pashli in the smooth texture with gold hardware from Barneys a few months ago. I promptly returned it when it arrived with scratches on the hardware and on the bag. It was almost like it was the floor model?
> 
> Anyway, I reordered directly from the 3.1 Phillip Lim site and received my bag today with the rougher leather texture and the gunmetal/black hardware. It is GORGEOUS in person. I loaded it up with all of my stuff and went to close it to head out for dinner. I looked to find that the minor fumbling I had done had completely chipped off the finish on the hardware? Has anyone else experienced this? Do we think customer service will accept a return?
> 
> Here are a few pictures:



It should not be like that.  That's  a very very poor painting job on the hardware! It's shame if they don't accept your return.


----------



## AnimeBoyfriend

I was just looking at the new black with black hardware in Nordstrom and I noticed that the closure on the bag is super scuffed. It looks like the black is chipping off a little bit. Does anyone have one with black hardware with this issue? Is it normal?


----------



## ninjanna

chelseabadge said:


> Good evening! I've been a long time Purse Blog reader, but I'm new to the forums.
> 
> I purchased the Pashli in the smooth texture with gold hardware from Barneys a few months ago. I promptly returned it when it arrived with scratches on the hardware and on the bag. It was almost like it was the floor model?
> 
> Anyway, I reordered directly from the 3.1 Phillip Lim site and received my bag today with the rougher leather texture and the gunmetal/black hardware. It is GORGEOUS in person. I loaded it up with all of my stuff and went to close it to head out for dinner. I looked to find that the minor fumbling I had done had completely chipped off the finish on the hardware? Has anyone else experienced this? Do we think customer service will accept a return?



OMG! That literally made me gasp. I have no experience with it but I really hope they can accept the return. That's so faulty.


----------



## AnimeBoyfriend

chelseabadge said:
			
		

> Good evening! I've been a long time Purse Blog reader, but I'm new to the forums.
> 
> I purchased the Pashli in the smooth texture with gold hardware from Barneys a few months ago. I promptly returned it when it arrived with scratches on the hardware and on the bag. It was almost like it was the floor model?
> 
> Anyway, I reordered directly from the 3.1 Phillip Lim site and received my bag today with the rougher leather texture and the gunmetal/black hardware. It is GORGEOUS in person. I loaded it up with all of my stuff and went to close it to head out for dinner. I looked to find that the minor fumbling I had done had completely chipped off the finish on the hardware? Has anyone else experienced this? Do we think customer service will accept a return?
> 
> Here are a few pictures:



I should have read this before I posted! I honestly think it might just be a thing with the black hardware for these bags. It looks like the metal is painted black instead of actually casted out of black metal. If they don't take it maybe there is a DIY solution you can try to make it black yourself.... The one I saw was not one big chip like you have but a few small scratches.


----------



## Morisa

gabemcfadden said:


> I should have read this before I posted! I honestly think it might just be a thing with the black hardware for these bags. It looks like the metal is painted black instead of actually casted out of black metal. If they don't take it maybe there is a DIY solution you can try to make it black yourself.... The one I saw was not one big chip like you have but a few small scratches.



My first thought was maybe black nail polish, but really, it shouldn't be flaking/scratching off like that so easily...


----------



## AnimeBoyfriend

Morisa said:
			
		

> My first thought was maybe black nail polish, but really, it shouldn't be flaking/scratching off like that so easily...



I agree! The bag should be holding up a bit better... But I still love it!


----------



## seton

disappointing to read about so many instances of the hardware being easily dmaged. it's a great looking bag otherwise


----------



## mf19

chelseabadge said:


> Good evening! I've been a long time Purse Blog reader, but I'm new to the forums.
> 
> I purchased the Pashli in the smooth texture with gold hardware from Barneys a few months ago. I promptly returned it when it arrived with scratches on the hardware and on the bag. It was almost like it was the floor model?
> 
> Anyway, I reordered directly from the 3.1 Phillip Lim site and received my bag today with the rougher leather texture and the gunmetal/black hardware. It is GORGEOUS in person. I loaded it up with all of my stuff and went to close it to head out for dinner. I looked to find that the minor fumbling I had done had completely chipped off the finish on the hardware? Has anyone else experienced this? Do we think customer service will accept a return?
> 
> Here are a few pictures:




Haven't experienced anything like this with my gold hw.  The gunmetal finish seems to have problems a lot in other brands as well - the same thing happens with PS1s.  I think they will except your return though.  Good luck!


----------



## AnimeBoyfriend

I went to the 3.1 Phillip Lim boutique yesterday and I saw the black bag again and it is just so amazing I might get it anyways and just deal with the black chipping and try to fix it or get it fixed. 

They also had the milky semi clear white with completely clear plastic sides it was soooooooo cool. That's the one I'd get but I'm in desperate need of a black everyday bag. I honesty don't think the clear would make a good every day bag. But if you can afford it as a sometimes bag, you should seriously look into it because it is out of control.


----------



## mf19

gabemcfadden said:


> I went to the 3.1 Phillip Lim boutique yesterday and I saw the black bag again and it is just so amazing I might get it anyways and just deal with the black chipping and try to fix it or get it fixed.
> 
> They also had the milky semi clear white with completely clear plastic sides it was soooooooo cool. That's the one I'd get but I'm in desperate need of a black everyday bag. I honesty don't think the clear would make a good every day bag. But if you can afford it as a sometimes bag, you should seriously look into it because it is out of control.



Saw the plastic white one on temporary sale for 50% off not too long ago... So be on the look out - I think this style will definitely get marked down a lot again


----------



## AnimeBoyfriend

mf19 said:
			
		

> Saw the plastic white one on temporary sale for 50% off not too long ago... So be on the look out - I think this style will definitely get marked down a lot again



AHHH! I just checked and the black is on sale
At Barney's website for $390!


----------



## mf19

gabemcfadden said:


> AHHH! I just checked and the black is on sale
> At Barney's website for $390!



Did you get it? Just checked and the white regular was around $500... Didnt see black :/... Though I probably should be banned haha


----------



## AnimeBoyfriend

mf19 said:
			
		

> Did you get it? Just checked and the white regular was around $500... Didnt see black :/... Though I probably should be banned haha



No I didn't. I just checked again and it isn't available now. Either someone just bought it or I read the website wrong and didn't see that it was sold out. I'm very bummed now.


----------



## mf19

gabemcfadden said:


> No I didn't. I just checked again and it isn't available now. Either someone just bought it or I read the website wrong and didn't see that it was sold out. I'm very bummed now.



Whites on sale still or just hang tight til after xmas.. I'm sure more will go on sale then


----------



## ninjanna

Barneys has more pashli bags on sale! Just saw ink. I love that colour but it looks like smooth leather?


----------



## AnimeBoyfriend

ninjanna said:
			
		

> Barneys has more pashli bags on sale! Just saw ink. I love that colour but it looks like smooth leather?



I'm pretty sure it's the smooth leather. I've only seen the textured in the new black on black, the deep purple, and yesterday at the Phillip Lim store I saw pink as well. It looks like all the textured leathers have black hardware.


----------



## seton

gabemcfadden said:


> AHHH! I just checked and the black is on sale
> At Barney's website for $390!





Ooooo, so tempting!


----------



## AngeCS29

seton said:


> Ooooo, so tempting!



Are we talking about Pashli's here? I'm not see this on the US site.


----------



## Morisa

gabemcfadden said:


> I'm pretty sure it's the smooth leather. I've only seen the textured in the new black on black, the deep purple, and yesterday at the Phillip Lim store I saw pink as well. It looks like all the textured leathers have black hardware.



Does the smooth leather scratch easily?


----------



## Morisa

AngeCS29 said:


> Are we talking about Pashli's here? I'm not see this on the US site.



I think it was the mini pashli; it's now sold out and not showing on Barney's website anymore though.


----------



## AnimeBoyfriend

Morisa said:
			
		

> Does the smooth leather scratch easily?



I don't know, I just honestly wasn't impressed with how the soft leather felt. It was a bit stiff or something for my taste. I recommend seeing one in real life before you make the purchase if you can. 

However, I was talking to someone who had the 31 hour bag in smooth leather (black I think) and she said it scratched super easily and she ended up returning it. I'm pretty sure they use the same (or very, very similar) leather on those bags. The 31 hour does have less seams and edges though. It's basically a huge square of flat leather so maybe the larger surface space makes it scratch easier. 

For me, I'm gonna use my bag every day for school and it's going to eventually start looking a bit more "well loved..." I like it when items look a bit worn, it makes them a bit more personal to the wearer. Especially with bags sometimes it adds character when it looks like its been places.


----------



## Morisa

gabemcfadden said:


> I don't know, I just honestly wasn't impressed with how the soft leather felt. It was a bit stiff or something for my taste. I recommend seeing one in real life before you make the purchase if you can.
> 
> However, I was talking to someone who had the 31 hour bag in smooth leather (black I think) and she said it scratched super easily and she ended up returning it. I'm pretty sure they use the same (or very, very similar) leather on those bags. The 31 hour does have less seams and edges though. It's basically a huge square of flat leather so maybe the larger surface space makes it scratch easier.
> 
> For me, I'm gonna use my bag every day for school and it's going to eventually start looking a bit more "well loved..." I like it when items look a bit worn, it makes them a bit more personal to the wearer. Especially with bags sometimes it adds character when it looks like its been places.



Thanks for the feedback.  I'm waiting for the Saks colorblock version (black/maroon/white) to arrive to see if I like the mix of textures.


----------



## Morisa

So my colorblock pashli from Saks arrived (finally) and...it has a scratch on the top of the smooth maroon leather.  (I guess that answers my question as to whether smooth leather will scratch easily!). 

I'm so torn.  I'm pretty sure this is the last one that Saks has, but I can't help but think that even on discount, it's too much for a damaged bag.  I don't know if the scratch will buff out -- when you run your fingers over the leather, it's definitely noticeable and there is an "edge" to the scratch (if that makes sense). 

What do you all think?


----------



## seton

good pics. I can tell from them that that is the type of leather that always shows every scratch from ur nails. it's the nature of the beast. 

I personally would return it since I dont care for that really soft scratchable leather myself.
I really like the shark texture anyway.


----------



## MissBalLouis

Looking for a hot pink one. Can't seem to find any one sale.


----------



## mf19

Morisa said:


> So my colorblock pashli from Saks arrived (finally) and...it has a scratch on the top of the smooth maroon leather.  (I guess that answers my question as to whether smooth leather will scratch easily!).
> 
> I'm so torn.  I'm pretty sure this is the last one that Saks has, but I can't help but think that even on discount, it's too much for a damaged bag.  I don't know if the scratch will buff out -- when you run your fingers over the leather, it's definitely noticeable and there is an "edge" to the scratch (if that makes sense).
> 
> What do you all think?



If you moisturize the bag you can probably get surface scratches out, but you have to stay on top of it. If you hate flaws this bag probably isnt for you


----------



## Morisa

mf19 said:


> If you moisturize the bag you can probably get surface scratches out, but you have to stay on top of it. If you hate flaws this bag probably isnt for you



Yeah, I'm thinking I might go with a shark-embossed one instead.  I definitely like the embossed leather, and the speckled white leather is actually really cool.  It's just the maroon top that is kinda bugging me.

DH says that if he were me, he would return it out of spite after all the trouble I had with FedEx delivering the package 3 days late and now the bag having a scratch on it.


----------



## AnimeBoyfriend

MissBalLouis said:
			
		

> Looking for a hot pink one. Can't seem to find any one sale.



I saw one on Saturday at the 3.1 Phillip Lim Boutique in LA on Saturday. It's pink in the textured leather with black hardware. It's amaaaaazing in real life. 

Give them a call! I don't know where you live but I bet they can send it to you.


----------



## AnimeBoyfriend

Morisa said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm thinking I might go with a shark-embossed one instead.  I definitely like the embossed leather, and the speckled white leather is actually really cool.  It's just the maroon top that is kinda bugging me.
> 
> DH says that if he were me, he would return it out of spite after all the trouble I had with FedEx delivering the package 3 days late and now the bag having a scratch on it.



I've been struggling with a similar issue. I have a black with black hardware on hold at Nordys and it has a little chip in the black hardware where the clasp goes in. I can't decide if I want to buy it... It's the only one in the company and I need to get it by Sunday. I know the metal is probably gonna chip anyways so I just have to decide how much I care about my bag looking perfect. 

I think the smooth leather is going to scratch a lot and it's gonna probably end up being part of the 'look' of the bag. If it's already bothering you and it's only one scratch and you haven't even used the bag yet, I would say go for the textured leather.


----------



## Morisa

MissBalLouis said:


> Looking for a hot pink one. Can't seem to find any one sale.



Barneys has it too: http://www.barneys.com/3.1-Phillip-...ium=ShopStyle.com&utm_campaign=Primary Banner


----------



## Morisa

gabemcfadden said:


> I've been struggling with a similar issue. I have a black with black hardware on hold at Nordys and it has a little chip in the black hardware where the clasp goes in. I can't decide if I want to buy it... It's the only one in the company and I need to get it by Sunday. I know the metal is probably gonna chip anyways so I just have to decide how much I care about my bag looking perfect.
> 
> I think the smooth leather is going to scratch a lot and it's gonna probably end up being part of the 'look' of the bag. If it's already bothering you and it's only one scratch and you haven't even used the bag yet, I would say go for the textured leather.



Yes, I agree with both you and *mf19*.  As you both have pointed out, the scuffing of the smooth leather on top is probably going to just be part of the bag's nature, and I'll have to condition the bag on a regular basis.  Still torn as to whether to keep it, though! I think it kinda bugs me because it's not like I was the one who put the scratch there, ya know? But on the other hand, it's a gorgeous bag.  I think I'm just impatient because I missed the sale that Barneys had and I can't seem to find any other Pashli's on sale right now....


----------



## seton

gabemcfadden said:


> I saw one on Saturday at the 3.1 Phillip Lim Boutique in LA on Saturday. It's pink in the textured leather with black hardware. It's amaaaaazing in real life.
> 
> Give them a call! I don't know where you live but I bet they can send it to you.




the hot pink is my fave


----------



## mf19

Morisa said:


> So my colorblock pashli from Saks arrived (finally) and...it has a scratch on the top of the smooth maroon leather.  (I guess that answers my question as to whether smooth leather will scratch easily!).
> 
> I'm so torn.  I'm pretty sure this is the last one that Saks has, but I can't help but think that even on discount, it's too much for a damaged bag.  I don't know if the scratch will buff out -- when you run your fingers over the leather, it's definitely noticeable and there is an "edge" to the scratch (if that makes sense).
> 
> What do you all think?



Can you post a photo of the entire bag?


----------



## Morisa

mf19 said:


> Can you post a photo of the entire bag?



Some photos:


----------



## mf19

Morisa said:


> Some photos:



Wow its pretty neat looking! Must say if the scratch is superficial and can be moisturized out I would def consider keeping it more.

but if not, I think theyre coming out with a white and black speckled one all over for s/s2013... see this link http://isitreallytoomuchtoask.com/2...m-ss-2013-pashli-satchels-mini-medium-normal/


----------



## Morisa

mf19 said:


> Wow its pretty neat looking! Must say if the scratch is superficial and can be moisturized out I would def consider keeping it more.
> 
> but if not, I think theyre coming out with a white and black speckled one all over for s/s2013... see this link http://isitreallytoomuchtoask.com/2...m-ss-2013-pashli-satchels-mini-medium-normal/



The B/W one posted on the blog (your blog?) reminds me of the croc-effect one from last season (i think it was last season?  it's this one:  http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/175633)

Yeah, I'm really torn about this scratch.  The bag is otherwise really neat looking, and definitely unique.  Maybe I will contact my local leather shop and see if they have any idea how "fixable" this is and what I'd need to use to do so.  I only have Wilson's TLC and leather conditioner at home, and I'm not sure if I'd need something stronger for this job.


----------



## mf19

Morisa said:


> The B/W one posted on the blog (your blog?) reminds me of the croc-effect one from last season (i think it was last season?  it's this one:  http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/175633)
> 
> Yeah, I'm really torn about this scratch.  The bag is otherwise really neat looking, and definitely unique.  Maybe I will contact my local leather shop and see if they have any idea how "fixable" this is and what I'd need to use to do so.  I only have Wilson's TLC and leather conditioner at home, and I'm not sure if I'd need something stronger for this job.



No it's a fellow TPFer's blog and they posted it somewhere on one of the pashli threads. I've never tried wilson's, but maybe try testing it on a small unseen spot and seeing if it changes anything on the leather. I don't know the smooth leather, so it's hard to know.  If the mark is superficial though I would think that it is easily going to go away.


----------



## ninjanna

Oh! That reminds me (I've been meaning to ask this here), do you guys condition and spray your pashli's? I read card that comes with the bag and I'm a bit worried now! I haven't done anything to the bag and I don't want to ruin the leather but I always condition and spray my bags!


----------



## mf19

ninjanna said:


> Oh! That reminds me (I've been meaning to ask this here), do you guys condition and spray your pashli's? I read card that comes with the bag and I'm a bit worried now! I haven't done anything to the bag and I don't want to ruin the leather but I always condition and spray my bags!



I had a scratch and tried moisturizing it to get it out (textured leather). I saw no change all in softness, color, nor shine...,and the scratch remained. Zelikovitz acryllic top coat in sheen ultimately took it off. I used collonil waterstop spray after and it made it sound plasticy at first but quickly went away with use.

I found my pashli unfazed by getting wet with or without protectant, ao I dont know if matters to spray.


----------



## AnimeBoyfriend

I was just on Nordstrom.com and the white pashli got marked down to $524!


----------



## zahooloo

Hi guys,
I hope you've all been well I haven't been on here for a while (been really busy with work).
I just thought I'd update you with my Pashli purchases - I ended up buying the red mini and the gold messenger and I am in love with both!
I was actually looking to get the large for the work but wasn't so sure due to the size and am still debating on whether I will go with the Pashli or maybe get a Celine.
Anyway I will try and post some pics at some point but keep an eye out esp if you live in the UK as a lot of the stockists are having sales so I managed to get both bags with discount. Which is even better


----------



## sofie2305

scoobiesmomma said:


> I am really falling for this bag!! Was wondering if anyone here has one or has seen it IRL? Is it heavy, functional, thoughts...? Loving Reese's green as well as the taupe version. Seems like a pretty classic and refined tote with a bit of edge and funky detail!
> 
> www4.images.coolspotters.com/photos/756766/reese-witherspoon-and-31-phillip-lim-pashli-shark-effect-leather-tote-gallery.jpg


Wauw, what a beauty! How much is this bag approximately?


----------



## Morisa

Blah.  So Barneys has had a sale on some pashlis lately (white, navy, and black smooth leather) but when I called them, the SA told me that all of the bags were scratched.


----------



## Eskimo

hi guys!  i just ordered the pashli messenger in the fuchsia from the phillip lim website and i'm really excited about it.  i haven't been able to find any pictures or comments about the messenger style on this thread though and am curious if anyone has it/what people think about it.


----------



## seton

sofie2305 said:


> wauw, what a beauty! How much is this bag approximately?



us 895.00


----------



## Morisa

Eskimo said:


> hi guys!  i just ordered the pashli messenger in the fuchsia from the phillip lim website and i'm really excited about it.  i haven't been able to find any pictures or comments about the messenger style on this thread though and am curious if anyone has it/what people think about it.



If you look back a few pages, there are some mod shots of people wearing the messenger strap on the Pashli.  The majority opinion appears to be that the bag looks kinda silly with the strap on, as the strap is so long and cannot be shortened too much.


----------



## Eskimo

Morisa said:


> If you look back a few pages, there are some mod shots of people wearing the messenger strap on the Pashli.  The majority opinion appears to be that the bag looks kinda silly with the strap on, as the strap is so long and cannot be shortened too much.



*Morisa*, I don't mean the satchel with the messenger strap, i actually mean the pashli messenger bag (like the one below).


----------



## Morisa

Eskimo said:


> *Morisa*, I don't mean the satchel with the messenger strap, i actually mean the pashli messenger bag (like the one below).



Ohh, gotcha!  *zahooloo* just posted that she purchased the messenger bag and was hopefully going to post mod pics soon.


----------



## seton

mf19 said:


> Wow its pretty neat looking! Must say if the scratch is superficial and can be moisturized out I would def consider keeping it more.
> 
> but if not, I think theyre coming out with a white and black speckled one all over for s/s2013... see this link http://isitreallytoomuchtoask.com/2...m-ss-2013-pashli-satchels-mini-medium-normal/




i think of it as damatian. hermes used to do that treatment at one time n that's what they called it.


----------



## AnimeBoyfriend

Just checked the 3.1 Phillip Lim website and the black with black hardware is not for sale.... Is it sold out already?


----------



## ninjanna

Eek wrong post!


----------



## AnimeBoyfriend

ninjanna said:
			
		

> My new additions!  And size 8 fits much better, i can finally wear it on my middle finger! (I like it in the middle the best). Just me or are they so much smaller than usual??? They're tiny! Both stone and the metal!
> 
> The floral one is so pretty, it really is different from the navy blue one/gold speck glass one... In the picture online, they looked nearly the same!
> 
> I still love the navy one!!! So beautiful!!!



Is this in the wrong thread?


----------



## ninjanna

^ Yep it was. :shame: That's what happens when you don't pay attention to which thread you're in. 



mf19 said:


> I had a scratch and tried moisturizing it to get it out (textured leather). I saw no change all in softness, color, nor shine...,and the scratch remained. Zelikovitz acryllic top coat in sheen ultimately took it off. I used collonil waterstop spray after and it made it sound plasticy at first but quickly went away with use.
> 
> I found my pashli unfazed by getting wet with or without protectant, ao I dont know if matters to spray.



Ahhhhh okay, I might still give my mini pashli a bit of protectant just incase... The leather is quite hard anyways. :s


----------



## MissBalLouis

gabemcfadden said:


> I saw one on Saturday at the 3.1 Phillip Lim Boutique in LA on Saturday. It's pink in the textured leather with black hardware. It's amaaaaazing in real life.
> 
> Give them a call! I don't know where you live but I bet they can send it to you.



Thanks! Is it on sale? A Barneys near me actually has a couple hot pink pashlis, but I'd only buy it right now if it was on sale. I don't know though because I'll probably cry if they all run out.


----------



## AnimeBoyfriend

I don't think it was on sale... I think pink with black is new for this season.


----------



## elainedelainey

I love love love phillip lip pashli! though its very heavy and their long strap are way too long and dont really do anything ( im really into shoulder bags as my top handle bags tend to get very dirty soon ), i love the smaller version though its so adorable, maybe it'll suit you


----------



## Morisa

MissBalLouis said:


> Thanks! Is it on sale? A Barneys near me actually has a couple hot pink pashlis, but I'd only buy it right now if it was on sale. I don't know though because I'll probably cry if they all run out.



When I called Barneys earlier this week, they said the pink was not on sale yet.  The SA did not know when they would go on sale though 

Maybe Barneys will do a % off coupon code soon?  Here's hoping!


----------



## seton

i really want a pashli with the black lock but the chipping problems are redonkulous


----------



## shopharmony

Sorry to ask about this again, but thought I would try once more.  I am having issues with my bag... it is a black Pashli with gold hardware; one of the older versions with the gold chain pulls.  I love this bag and use it all the time, but the straps in the bag are totally distorting the look of the bag.  They pull from the middle (where they are attached) and cause this weird indentation in the bag.  I saw someone else mention it before I thought... any ideas with how to fix this?


----------



## elainedelainey

shopharmony said:
			
		

> Sorry to ask about this again, but thought I would try once more.  I am having issues with my bag... it is a black Pashli with gold hardware; one of the older versions with the gold chain pulls.  I love this bag and use it all the time, but the straps in the bag are totally distorting the look of the bag.  They pull from the middle (where they are attached) and cause this weird indentation in the bag.  I saw someone else mention it before I thought... any ideas with how to fix this?



Ehm I don't really know what to do here, but maybe you could go ask the Phillip lim store and ask them what you can do, cos that's what I usually do with a handbag that I need repairing or something, hopefully they can help


----------



## Morisa

shopharmony said:


> Sorry to ask about this again, but thought I would try once more.  I am having issues with my bag... it is a black Pashli with gold hardware; one of the older versions with the gold chain pulls.  I love this bag and use it all the time, but the straps in the bag are totally distorting the look of the bag.  They pull from the middle (where they are attached) and cause this weird indentation in the bag.  I saw someone else mention it before I thought... any ideas with how to fix this?



Can you post a picture?  It may help if we can visualize what's happening with the handles.

I also agree with *elainedelainey* about calling up the company and asking if this is a known issue.  What year is your pashli from?


----------



## AnimeBoyfriend

So I picked up my pashli early this morning from Nordstrom and the black is already chipping after using it all day. What should I do? 

I love love love that bag and want to keep and and honestly don't really mind that it is chipping but everyone says for the price I should try to exchange it out. Other people are having this problem, right?

But, I work at Nordys and need my discount to get the bag and the ENTIRE company only got five of these things and they are all sold out so I don't think I can replace it. 

Should I go to the Phillip Lim store? I know that Nordstrom can't fix it because we tend to replace rather than fix (except for sunglasses).


----------



## elainedelainey

gabemcfadden said:
			
		

> So I picked up my pashli early this morning from Nordstrom and the black is already chipping after using it all day. What should I do?
> 
> I love love love that bag and want to keep and and honestly don't really mind that it is chipping but everyone says for the price I should try to exchange it out. Other people are having this problem, right?
> 
> But, I work at Nordys and need my discount to get the bag and the ENTIRE company only got five of these things and they are all sold out so I don't think I can replace it.
> 
> Should I go to the Phillip Lim store? I know that Nordstrom can't fix it because we tend to replace rather than fix (except for sunglasses).



Whoaw that doesn't look too good, think you can go ask the Phillip lim store if they can help out, if not you should ask if nordstorm would exchange it, that's very disappointing of Phillip Lim quality


----------



## Morisa

gabemcfadden said:


> So I picked up my pashli early this morning from Nordstrom and the black is already chipping after using it all day. What should I do?
> 
> I love love love that bag and want to keep and and honestly don't really mind that it is chipping but everyone says for the price I should try to exchange it out. Other people are having this problem, right?
> 
> But, I work at Nordys and need my discount to get the bag and the ENTIRE company only got five of these things and they are all sold out so I don't think I can replace it.
> 
> Should I go to the Phillip Lim store? I know that Nordstrom can't fix it because we tend to replace rather than fix (except for sunglasses).
> 
> View attachment 1977952



Wow, all of Nordstrom only got 5 of this bag?  (out of curiosity, what is the nordstrom employee discount like?)

I would definitely go to the local boutique and get feedback/help.  Please update us when you do, I think we're all anxiously awaiting to hear about the black hardware since it looks so good otherwise.


----------



## AnimeBoyfriend

Morisa said:
			
		

> Wow, all of Nordstrom only got 5 of this bag?  (out of curiosity, what is the nordstrom employee discount like?)
> 
> I would definitely go to the local boutique and get feedback/help.  Please update us when you do, I think we're all anxiously awaiting to hear about the black hardware since it looks so good otherwise.



My discount is 20% normally but once or twice a year there is an employee shop day where the discount goes up to 30% (it was on this past Sunday). Managers and super high ranking sellers get 33% regular and 40 on employee shop day. (I'm almost to the 33 but I haven't been working long enough to earn it!). Also, I think we can't use it on Louis Vuitton or Chanel items in their respective "stores" inside nordstrom (like bags and stuff, not cosmetics or sunnies). 

I'm calling my SA at Nordstrom tomorrow for advice on what to do. 

Will the designer boutique fix my bag even if I got it from a department store?

Also, I think we only got 5 to start with... Most likely we will get more because of the demand, they were probably just testing the waters.


----------



## Morisa

gabemcfadden said:


> My discount is 20% normally but once or twice a year there is an employee shop day where the discount goes up to 30% (it was on this past Sunday). Managers and super high ranking sellers get 33% regular and 40 on employee shop day. (I'm almost to the 33 but I haven't been working long enough to earn it!). Also, I think we can't use it on Louis Vuitton or Chanel items in their respective "stores" inside nordstrom (like bags and stuff, not cosmetics or sunnies).
> 
> I'm calling my SA at Nordstrom tomorrow for advice on what to do.
> 
> Will the designer boutique fix my bag even if I got it from a department store?
> 
> Also, I think we only got 5 to start with... Most likely we will get more because of the demand, they were probably just testing the waters.



I think it's worth asking the boutique -- it's their product, right? They should at least be able to tell you if it's a known problem, or where they would go to get it fixed (or whether it can be fixed), etc.


----------



## chelseabadge

gabemcfadden said:


> So I picked up my pashli early this morning from Nordstrom and the black is already chipping after using it all day. What should I do?
> 
> I love love love that bag and want to keep and and honestly don't really mind that it is chipping but everyone says for the price I should try to exchange it out. Other people are having this problem, right?
> 
> But, I work at Nordys and need my discount to get the bag and the ENTIRE company only got five of these things and they are all sold out so I don't think I can replace it.
> 
> Should I go to the Phillip Lim store? I know that Nordstrom can't fix it because we tend to replace rather than fix (except for sunglasses).
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1977952



I had the exact issue! (I posted photos earlier in the thread) 

I ordered mine directly from Phillip Lim's website. I had to send an email and hound them on Twitter before I received a response a week later. They didn't even offer an exchange. They just sent me a label to send it back. 

I'm sad.


----------



## diYchante

i placed an order for the gold one on Barneys.com and was so excited about it! I have been wanting this bag in striking gold color for so long and suddenly I found it on sale. 
But a few hours later I got an email from Barneys CS that my order has been cancelled due to stacked orders. So brokenhearted!! 

Somebody let me know if you found gold/yellow color pleaaseee


----------



## Morisa

diYchante said:


> i placed an order for the gold one on Barneys.com and was so excited about it! I have been wanting this bag in striking gold color for so long and suddenly I found it on sale.
> But a few hours later I got an email from Barneys CS that my order has been cancelled due to stacked orders. So brokenhearted!!
> 
> Somebody let me know if you found gold/yellow color pleaaseee



I think Neiman Marcus still has the metallic gold one -- http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/3-1-P...id%3D59586&eItemId=prod151320053&cmCat=search

Alternatively, try calling the Barneys Co-op at Madison (212 826 8900, ask for co-op accessories) and see if they still have it in stock.


----------



## Xainy

I recently purchased the Pashli in red and I received it yesterday. I've decided to return it, as I just wasn't wow-ed by it. I think I would have preferred it in Jade or Black, however I feel the bag is just super impractical. Unfortunately I find it very difficult holding a bag in my hand or in the crook of my arm as I have joint issues, I would need something that I can put on my shoulder. I also found that it was hard to get in to, for example, if you're out shopping and quickly need to grab your wallet to pay for something it's a bit of a mission getting in to the bag. This can get a bit annoying if you have a busy lifestyle and are constantly on the go. It might not be a major issue, but it's the little things that count right? And for an expensive bag it should really tick all the right boxes! I'm also so glad I came across this thread as it seems a lot of you have had issues with chipping... sorry Pashli but you're going back!


----------



## ninjanna

Xainy said:
			
		

> I recently purchased the Pashli in red and I received it yesterday. I've decided to return it, as I just wasn't wow-ed by it. I think I would have preferred it in Jade or Black, however I feel the bag is just super impractical. Unfortunately I find it very difficult holding a bag in my hand or in the crook of my arm as I have joint issues, I would need something that I can put on my shoulder. I also found that it was hard to get in to, for example, if you're out shopping and quickly need to grab your wallet to pay for something it's a bit of a mission getting in to the bag. This can get a bit annoying if you have a busy lifestyle and are constantly on the go. It might not be a major issue, but it's the little things that count right? And for an expensive bag it should really tick all the right boxes! I'm also so glad I came across this thread as it seems a lot of you have had issues with chipping... sorry Pashli but you're going back!



That's such a shame you didn't enjoy it as much as we do  I agree on what you said though but I've fallen so in love with it that it doesn't bother me as much. it should be more practical though considering how much it costs.


----------



## authenticplease

howgingerly said:


> Thanks for you detailed reply! You made me want the mini pashli instead of the nano now! I actually have a nano already and it's been in my closet for MONTHS now because i'm so scared to take it out even though i put the protectant on the suede and leather already! I'm thinking maybe i should just sell it...



Hi there...sorry for the delayed post!  I normally am on tPF on my iPad and it does not let me see the 'reply to quote' feature.  I hope you were able to order a Mini Pashli.  I am still really enjoying mine.....I have been carrying it this week  I have a Celine Mini Luggage in the drummed leather and wanted a Nano in red initially.....then all of the crazy price increases started.....and the Nano went MIA!  But I am honestly very happy that I purchased the Mini Pashli instead.  I have seen a few made it to first markdowns!

I would not sell my Nano unless you don't feel comfortable using it.  They are lovely little bags!


----------



## LoLo5

I bought the Pashli in black with gold hardware about a month ago and I LOVE it! It is gorgeous in real life and so versatile. I haven't had any issues with the lock at all, it's a shame to hear that some of you have. It is a little on the heavier side but that doesn't bother me.


----------



## AnimeBoyfriend

So I talked to Nordstrom and it doesn't look like the bag can be fixed. 

I'm very torn-- I lovelovelove the bag and I want to keep it more than anything, but for the money I feel like the bag should hold up. The worst thing is, if I return it, I'll be out a bag and I will have to begin the hunt anew for the "perfect" bag.

I can't decide if I should return it or not....


----------



## LoLo5

@gabemcfadden I would return it because the chipping will only get worse. Do you like gold hardware? Maybe try to get the black with gold combo?


----------



## Morisa

gabemcfadden said:


> So I talked to Nordstrom and it doesn't look like the bag can be fixed.
> 
> I'm very torn-- I lovelovelove the bag and I want to keep it more than anything, but for the money I feel like the bag should hold up. The worst thing is, if I return it, I'll be out a bag and I will have to begin the hunt anew for the "perfect" bag.
> 
> I can't decide if I should return it or not....



Aww, i feel your pain!  I wound up sending my pashli back to saks because the scratch irked me and while I liked that color combination, I didn't "love" it.

In this case, if you love love love it, I would consider whether you could live with the flaw, or whether you could do something to fix it yourself.  In terms of "holding up", i don't think a scratch on the lock will necessarily speak to the bag's durability, but I understand your point about the aesthetics of the hardware.

From what I've seen, it looks like the lock is prone to scratches because of how the closure mechanism works on the bag.  Even the gold ones have scratches on the lock, although perhaps not as noticeable because the paint does not come off as well.


----------



## LeeMiller

Ugh the gold looks amazing, but I'm not sure I could deal with chipping hardware.  I'm still irate that my Alexander Wang bag had the seams split after I used it only about 10x.  I just feel like designer bags should be better made!  But damn does that gold bag look tempting.....


----------



## AnimeBoyfriend

I returned it. I'm super bummed but I guess the search for the perfect bag continues. 

It couldn't be fixed and it seems that all the bags are defective like the one I got. For 900 bucks the bag should be better than it was. 

Oh well.


----------



## AngeCS29

gabemcfadden said:


> I returned it. I'm super bummed but I guess the search for the perfect bag continues.
> 
> It couldn't be fixed and it seems that all the bags are defective like the one I got. For 900 bucks the bag should be better than it was.
> 
> Oh well.



I think you made the right decision. I've been following what's been going on and I think you knew in your gut that returning it was the best option. It's disappointing but in the end, you did the right thing


----------



## seton

*gabemcfadden* - I am sorry for your dilemma but u did what had to be done.


----------



## eveyevey

Hi everyone,

I'm really interested in the Pashli bag, the one that comes with the shoulder strap. Correct me if I'm wrong, but the new Pashli bag on Shopbop.com looks slightly smaller compared to the ones I've seen on other websites. shopbop.com/pashli-satchel-31-phillip-lim/vp/v=1/845524441911221.htm?folderID=2534374302181715&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall&baseIndex=10#reviewsArea#reviewsArea

The dimensions are as follows : 
Height: 11in / 28cm
Length 15in / 38cm
Depth: 4in / 10cm

So I'm wondering if this is a new Pashli sizing?

Thanks in advance! xx


----------



## AnimeBoyfriend

eveyevey said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm really interested in the Pashli bag, the one that comes with the shoulder strap. Correct me if I'm wrong, but the new Pashli bag on Shopbop.com looks slightly smaller compared to the ones I've seen on other websites. shopbop.com/pashli-satchel-31-phillip-lim/vp/v=1/845524441911221.htm?folderID=2534374302181715&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall&baseIndex=10#reviewsArea#reviewsArea
> 
> The dimensions are as follows :
> Height: 11in / 28cm
> Length 15in / 38cm
> Depth: 4in / 10cm
> 
> So I'm wondering if this is a new Pashli sizing?
> 
> Thanks in advance! xx



When I had mine it was the larger (regular not the mini one) size and I compared it with the older models and it looked like exactly the same size. 

Also, the shoulder strap was a nice feature, but honestly the bag is so stiff that it sat awkwardly against my body when I wore it like a messenger bag. It did that weird thing where it just sits at a strange angle against your hip or thigh and bounces around. 

I tried looking at your link but it didn't work. I'll try again on my real computer. But I haven't seen the pashli changing size.


----------



## Morisa

eveyevey said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm really interested in the Pashli bag, the one that comes with the shoulder strap. Correct me if I'm wrong, but the new Pashli bag on Shopbop.com looks slightly smaller compared to the ones I've seen on other websites. shopbop.com/pashli-satchel-31-phillip-lim/vp/v=1/845524441911221.htm?folderID=2534374302181715&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall&baseIndex=10#reviewsArea#reviewsArea
> 
> The dimensions are as follows :
> Height: 11in / 28cm
> Length 15in / 38cm
> Depth: 4in / 10cm
> 
> So I'm wondering if this is a new Pashli sizing?
> 
> Thanks in advance! xx





gabemcfadden said:


> When I had mine it was the larger (regular not the mini one) size and I compared it with the older models and it looked like exactly the same size.
> 
> Also, the shoulder strap was a nice feature, but honestly the bag is so stiff that it sat awkwardly against my body when I wore it like a messenger bag. It did that weird thing where it just sits at a strange angle against your hip or thigh and bounces around.
> 
> I tried looking at your link but it didn't work. I'll try again on my real computer. But I haven't seen the pashli changing size.



I think what they did was start measuring the bag when the zippers are drawn in vs. when the zippers are down and the bag is "expanded."


----------



## Morisa

Can anyone describe (or post pictures!) of Aubergine vs. Oxblood? I'm assuming Aubergine has the more burgundy/purple look to it, while oxblood has the more red undertone?

Also, modaoperandi has the S/S 13 colors available for pre-order -- cobalt blue and plain white, as well as matte croc for the large pashli, and a few of the mini-pashlis too: http://modaoperandi.com/31-phillip-lim/pre-fall-2013/rtw-1058/products


----------



## Eskimo

received my fuchsia pashli messenger over a week ago but haven't been able to pay much attention to it as i've been in finals for the past 2 weeks.  i absolutely love the bag and the color!  i wanted to post some pictures as i hadn't seen anyone else post messenger photos yet.


----------



## Morisa

Eskimo said:


> received my fuchsia pashli messenger over a week ago but haven't been able to pay much attention to it as i've been in finals for the past 2 weeks.  i absolutely love the bag and the color!  i wanted to post some pictures as i hadn't seen anyone else post messenger photos yet.



Looks great on you.  How much can you fit in the bag?


----------



## Eskimo

Morisa said:


> Looks great on you.  How much can you fit in the bag?



I can actually fit a lot in it, which surprised me.  Today I threw in a large wallet, large bulky sunglass case, water bottle, iphone in a big case, some random make up items, and my keys.  Because of the expandable zippers it's actually much more roomy than it appeared to be to me.


----------



## Morisa

Morisa said:


> Can anyone describe (or post pictures!) of Aubergine vs. Oxblood? I'm assuming Aubergine has the more burgundy/purple look to it, while oxblood has the more red undertone?



Nevermind, answered my own question as to the oxblood.  Verdict: nordstrom has the most accurate online photos of the "oxblood" color.  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/3-1-phillip-lim-pashli-leather-satchel/3392600


----------



## ilovefashion13

Almost bought the gunmetal/black one during the Barney's sale, but they ended up selling out too quickly. Now I'm thinking of buying the dark teal multi one. With all the scratching and poor quality i'm a bit weary about getting one now... :/


----------



## Morisa

ilovefashion13 said:


> Almost bought the gunmetal/black one during the Barney's sale, but they ended up selling out too quickly. Now I'm thinking of buying the dark teal multi one. With all the scratching and poor quality i'm a bit weary about getting one now... :/



How much was the black/gunmetal in the Barney's sale?

I just got my oxblood pashli, which has the gunmetal hardware.  Not sure how well it will wear, but I love the combo so maybe I'll just live with it.


----------



## ilovefashion13

Morisa said:


> How much was the black/gunmetal in the Barney's sale?
> 
> I just got my oxblood pashli, which has the gunmetal hardware.  Not sure how well it will wear, but I love the combo so maybe I'll just live with it.



It was $369 USD, an amazing price (which made me a bit skeptical) but it sold out before I could get mine :/ Hopefully yours stays looking good!


----------



## Morisa

ilovefashion13 said:


> It was $369 USD, an amazing price (which made me a bit skeptical) but it sold out before I could get mine :/ Hopefully yours stays looking good!



  Wow, can't believe I missed out on that.  I saw that the black smooth leather one went on sale, but passed because the smooth leather scratches way too easily for my liking.

I'll definitely post updates about the hardware on mine.  One thing that I did notice - the pashlis with the carrying strap seem to have shorter top handles than those that don't.  My previous pashli I could fit under my shoulder (barely), but my oxblood one with the strap will not come close to fitting under my shoulder.


----------



## ninjanna

I saw the gold pashli on sale for like $350 or so on Barney's. SO CHEAP. Saw it yesterday, not sure if it's sold out now, either way it's such a steal.


----------



## ilovefashion13

Morisa said:


> Wow, can't believe I missed out on that.  I saw that the black smooth leather one went on sale, but passed because the smooth leather scratches way too easily for my liking.
> 
> I'll definitely post updates about the hardware on mine.  One thing that I did notice - the pashlis with the carrying strap seem to have shorter top handles than those that don't.  My previous pashli I could fit under my shoulder (barely), but my oxblood one with the strap will not come close to fitting under my shoulder.



That is so strange! I think i'm going to wait on a Pashli until I can completely decide if I plan on using it as an everyday bag or not.


----------



## iLuvHandbagSwag

Can anyone confirm if this bag is apart of the Pashli line? I've been considering getting the dark teal and while surfing on Pinterest just now I saw this bag and fell in LOVE but I can't find it anywhere on the web or on the Phillip Lim website (if it IS in fact a PL bag)...


----------



## Morisa

iLuvHandbagSwag said:


> Can anyone confirm if this bag is apart of the Pashli line? I've been considering getting the dark teal and while surfing on Pinterest just now I saw this bag and fell in LOVE but I can't find it anywhere on the web or on the Phillip Lim website (if it IS in fact a PL bag)...
> 
> View attachment 1998127



Yes, it is part of the pashli line.  It's the tote version, rather than the satchel version.  Nordstrom carried it, but it's out of stock now.  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/3-1-phillip-lim-pashli-shark-embossed-calfskin-leather-tote/3195129  I think it also came in black: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/3-1-phillip-lim-pashli-shark-embossed-calfskin-leather-tote/3192898


----------



## iLuvHandbagSwag

Morisa said:
			
		

> Yes, it is part of the pashli line.  It's the tote version, rather than the satchel version.  Nordstrom carried it, but it's out of stock now.  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/3-1-phillip-lim-pashli-shark-embossed-calfskin-leather-tote/3195129  I think it also came in black: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/3-1-phillip-lim-pashli-shark-embossed-calfskin-leather-tote/3192898



I knew it was a Pashli! And thanks so much for the quick response  Too bad it's sold out...the reg is a good size though now I just need to decide between black or dark teal


----------



## Morisa

iLuvHandbagSwag said:


> I knew it was a Pashli! And thanks so much for the quick response  Too bad it's sold out...the reg is a good size though now I just need to decide between black or dark teal



If you really can't decide between black or dark teal, why not get the colorblock version?  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/3-1-phi...extualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=0


----------



## AngeCS29

iLuvHandbagSwag said:


> I knew it was a Pashli! And thanks so much for the quick response  Too bad it's sold out...the reg is a good size though now I just need to decide between black or dark teal



I see these occasionally on eBay as well, in case you really want it.


----------



## iLuvHandbagSwag

AngeCS29 said:
			
		

> I see these occasionally on eBay as well, in case you really want it.



Ooooh okay, thanks


----------



## AnimeBoyfriend

iLuvHandbagSwag said:
			
		

> Ooooh okay, thanks



Or call Nordstrom Fashion Island in California. I've seen them both there I think....


----------



## Morisa

Got my oxblood pashli!  I was kinda worried that "oxblood" would be an ugly "rust red" color (based on the photos at Barneys' website), but I'm glad to say that is not the case!  The color is even better in person.


----------



## brainstorm

Morisa said:


> Got my oxblood pashli!  I was kinda worried that "oxblood" would be an ugly "rust red" color (based on the photos at Barneys' website), but I'm glad to say that is not the case!  The color is even better in person.



Gorgeous!


----------



## AnimeBoyfriend

Morisa said:
			
		

> Got my oxblood pashli!  I was kinda worried that "oxblood" would be an ugly "rust red" color (based on the photos at Barneys' website), but I'm glad to say that is not the case!  The color is even better in person.



Has the hardware started chipping? Or is it only a problem for the black on black ?

Keep us posted. The oxblood is so pretty.


----------



## Morisa

gabemcfadden said:


> Has the hardware started chipping? Or is it only a problem for the black on black ?
> 
> Keep us posted. The oxblood is so pretty.



Haven't tried using it yet to see if the hardware will chip.  Nordstrom says that the oxblood gets gunmetal hardware -- is that the same hardware that you had on your black-on-black pashli?


----------



## AnimeBoyfriend

Morisa said:
			
		

> Haven't tried using it yet to see if the hardware will chip.  Nordstrom says that the oxblood gets gunmetal hardware -- is that the same hardware that you had on your black-on-black pashli?




I was told the black on black had gunmetal, but I hope for your sake it isn't. Even if it chips it doesn't bother some people. It just kind of depends on you.


----------



## Morisa

gabemcfadden said:


> I was told the black on black had gunmetal, but I hope for your sake it isn't. Even if it chips it doesn't bother some people. It just kind of depends on you.



Hmm.  I wonder if I could put a thin layer of clear nail polish over it to prevent chipping?


----------



## fallfromgrace

I really like the look of this bag but I'm worried about a few things like weight and leather. Hopefully, I will get to check out the medium and mini size in store soon! I really like the pink and green coloured ones. Love the pop of colour!


----------



## AnimeBoyfriend

Morisa said:


> Hmm.  I wonder if I could put a thin layer of clear nail polish over it to prevent chipping?



Ohh good idea... When I was considering keeping mine I was just gonna use black nail polish to cover the chipped parts, it's the same concept I think...


----------



## d-girl1011

gunmetal anything chips IMHO. I haven't had any problems yet.


----------



## AngeCS29

iLuvHandbagSwag said:


> I knew it was a Pashli! And thanks so much for the quick response  Too bad it's sold out...the reg is a good size though now I just need to decide between black or dark teal



Here it is on eBay. Can't speak to the reputation of the seller but wanted to let you know...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-3-1-Phi...408?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337ef3f580


----------



## ninjanna

Morisa said:


> Got my oxblood pashli!  I was kinda worried that "oxblood" would be an ugly "rust red" color (based on the photos at Barneys' website), but I'm glad to say that is not the case!  The color is even better in person.



Beautiful! I really love that colour, it looks a lot like aubergine though. I really like the oxblood images on google so I hope they're the same one because the oxblood > aubergine! Definitely getting that one if I decide to get the regular size...!


----------



## bubbie

Hello everyone: where can I go on tPF to have a 3.1 Philip Lim bag authenticate?


----------



## Elliespurse

bubbie said:


> Hello everyone: where can I go on tPF to have a 3.1 Philip Lim bag authenticate?



Hello, we have a thread in the Authenticate This.. forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-3-1-phillip-lim-454560.html


----------



## Morisa

ninjanna said:


> Beautiful! I really love that colour, it looks a lot like aubergine though. I really like the oxblood images on google so I hope they're the same one because the oxblood > aubergine! Definitely getting that one if I decide to get the regular size...!



I agree that the online photos make it look a lot like aubergine.  I had called the boutique in LA to ask them what the difference was, and the representative at first thought they were the same color, but eventually figured out that oxblood has more red undertone while aubergine has more purple undertones.  Also, the aubergine doesn't have the cross-body strap.


----------



## Amandarin

I got mine today at saks in NYC  I'm very excited, it was a going away present as I leave for Denmark on Saturday for five months! Its in oxblood with shoulder strap, photo makes it look brighter than IRL!


----------



## Morisa

Amandarin said:


> I got mine today at saks in NYC  I'm very excited, it was a going away present as I leave for Denmark on Saturday for five months! Its in oxblood with shoulder strap, photo makes it look brighter than IRL!



Yay, bag twins!  Have a great trip and enjoy your bag!


----------



## Closet case

I LOVE my large black Pashli. I bought it online from Barneys for a job interview about four months ago. Now I carry it weekdays and weekends. It barely shows any wear (so far) and I'm tough on it. It fits everything I need. However, it is a little clunky to carry with other bags. My next bag will definitely be a crossbody, for that reason. Any suggestions? I might start a new thread! I want one that I can kind of abuse and it will still be awesome! Plus, it must fit my ipad and small laptop. I was thinking of an LV Menilmontant, but I'm not sure I'm a monogram kind of girl. Help!


----------



## d-girl1011

I find that the leather takes a beating but the hardware on the front clasp is easily scratched only because it has a brushed finish. the scratches aren't a big deal though IMHO.


----------



## zzarazza

Oh, I want Pashli in Colorblock teal so much, but it's sold out EVERYWHERE... hope it pops up again some time.


----------



## melikey

Here's my Pashli messenger in black shark effect leather.


----------



## loveable

melikey said:
			
		

> Here's my Pashli messenger in black shark effect leather.



That looks gorgeous on you, how are you liking the bag? Is the leather really stiff?


----------



## melikey

loveable said:
			
		

> That looks gorgeous on you, how are you liking the bag? Is the leather really stiff?



Thank you! Yes it is a stiff type of leather, kind of like epi leather but a little thicker and not as refined. The bag is very structured.


----------



## ninjanna

Amandarin said:


> I got mine today at saks in NYC  I'm very excited, it was a going away present as I leave for Denmark on Saturday for five months! Its in oxblood with shoulder strap, photo makes it look brighter than IRL!



Gah seriously loving that colour!!

Ok so... does anyone know if there is a PL store in Hong Kong or Korea? I am going to both countries next month and I want to know how much a Pashli is there... rofl. >_<

Ok turns out there are stand alone stores in both countries (yay!) but does anyone know the approx prices of the Pashli and Mini Pashli's?


----------



## loveable

melikey said:
			
		

> Thank you! Yes it is a stiff type of leather, kind of like epi leather but a little thicker and not as refined. The bag is very structured.



Hmmm now I need to check this bag out in person. I prefer this messenger style over the regular Pashli bag. The regular one looks so great but it wouldn't fit my lifestyle as it's hand carry only.

*Edit:* Oops, I missed the part where the satchel comes with a shoulder strap as well.


----------



## howgingerly

authenticplease said:
			
		

> Hi there...sorry for the delayed post!  I normally am on tPF on my iPad and it does not let me see the 'reply to quote' feature.  I hope you were able to order a Mini Pashli.  I am still really enjoying mine.....I have been carrying it this week  I have a Celine Mini Luggage in the drummed leather and wanted a Nano in red initially.....then all of the crazy price increases started.....and the Nano went MIA!  But I am honestly very happy that I purchased the Mini Pashli instead.  I have seen a few made it to first markdowns!
> 
> I would not sell my Nano unless you don't feel comfortable using it.  They are lovely little bags!



Oh, no worries. I'm actually figuring out how this works on an iPad mini!  I actually wasn't able to find that dark forest green mini again.. But thanks for your input! I'm definitely leaning towards keeping my nano now!


----------



## gidramom

I just received black smooth leather Pashli from Barneys' sale. I'm so disappointed. The bag has a lot of scratches especially around the front clasp. I don't know what kind of material they use for the hardware but it's already showing wear on the edge of the hole. My CARVEN handbag uses the same kind of hardware but I see no wear even after I closed and opened 100 times. I really wanted the bag (still looks gorgeous) and the price was so low. But it's going back.:cry:
Next time I should buy one with textured leather. I'll have to pay more but it's worth it.


----------



## angelamaz2

After many months of waiting for the red mini pashli, I finally got it today absolutely love it!


----------



## AngeCS29

angelamaz2 said:


> After many months of waiting for the red mini pashli, I finally got it today absolutely love it!
> 
> View attachment 2022539


AHH! So cuuute! I think I'm moving this to the top of my list!!


----------



## Morisa

gidramom said:


> I just received black smooth leather Pashli from Barneys' sale. I'm so disappointed. The bag has a lot of scratches especially around the front clasp. I don't know what kind of material they use for the hardware but it's already showing wear on the edge of the hole. My CARVEN handbag uses the same kind of hardware but I see no wear even after I closed and opened 100 times. I really wanted the bag (still looks gorgeous) and the price was so low. But it's going back.:cry:
> Next time I should buy one with textured leather. I'll have to pay more but it's worth it.



Bummer.  When I called Barneys when they had it on sale, the SA told me that all the smooth leather ones were scratched so I passed.  Sounds like you might have gotten one of them. 

Definitely go with the shark-embossed leather.  100000% better because it doesn't scratch.


----------



## Morisa

d-girl1011 said:


> I find that the leather takes a beating but the hardware on the front clasp is easily scratched only because it has a brushed finish. the scratches aren't a big deal though IMHO.



I'll confess...I put a layer of clear nail polish on my gunmetal hardware to prevent it from scratching/chipping.  It makes the metal look slightly shinier (probably because of the type of nail polish I used), but it seems to be doing okay.


----------



## ninjanna

angelamaz2 said:


> After many months of waiting for the red mini pashli, I finally got it today absolutely love it!
> 
> View attachment 2022539



OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!


----------



## angelamaz2

ninjanna said:
			
		

> OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!



Thanks ninjanna! Finally decide to push the button to buy it after the help of ur mod photos lucky the strap is not that long as I initially thought.


----------



## Astridlein

Does anyone know where i can find a Pashli on sale? Would really appreciate it!


----------



## Rai_Ts

Hi! I've been looking everywhere for Pashli in blue and it seems that I can only pre-order it directly from Phillip Lim. I was looking also on ebay but can't tell if they are real or not. Do they have serial number? Plus this "made in china" tag on the inside seems a little bit odd. All the other brand bags I own are made in Italy or France.


----------



## ninjanna

angelamaz2 said:
			
		

> Thanks ninjanna! Finally decide to push the button to buy it after the help of ur mod photos lucky the strap is not that long as I initially thought.



aww!  well it's such a gorgeous colour. I really love my mini pashli!


----------



## Mtp

Rai_Ts said:


> Hi! I've been looking everywhere for Pashli in blue and it seems that I can only pre-order it directly from Phillip Lim. I was looking also on ebay but can't tell if they are real or not. Do they have serial number? Plus this "made in china" tag on the inside seems a little bit odd. All the other brand bags I own are made in Italy or France.


I have the pashli in blue. I got it back in 2011. I didn't notice a serial no. in my bag.


----------



## Morisa

Rai_Ts said:


> Hi! I've been looking everywhere for Pashli in blue and it seems that I can only pre-order it directly from Phillip Lim. I was looking also on ebay but can't tell if they are real or not. Do they have serial number? Plus this "made in china" tag on the inside seems a little bit odd. All the other brand bags I own are made in Italy or France.



Which color blue?  The cobalt blue is new for S/S 13 so you'll have to wait a bit for it to show up in the stores.


----------



## eunbeelee

hello!

i'm seriously considering getting a pashli and need some advice!

I really like the special edition dark teal pashli with the gold hardware shown on the phillip lim website: http://www.31philliplim.com/shop/category/womens_accessories/bags#exclusive-pashli-satchel , but the colour looks totally different on barneys.com: http://www.barneys.com/3.1-Phillip-Lim-Pashli-Satchel/00505023039599,default,pd.html 

does anyone have the dark teal pashli? can you shed some light on the actual colour or post pictures please!

Also, i like how on the phillip lim website the bag fans out, is it easy to fan out like that or i that just how it is styled for the photos? 

please help!


----------



## Morisa

eunbeelee said:


> hello!
> 
> i'm seriously considering getting a pashli and need some advice!
> 
> I really like the special edition dark teal pashli with the gold hardware shown on the phillip lim website: http://www.31philliplim.com/shop/category/womens_accessories/bags#exclusive-pashli-satchel , but the colour looks totally different on barneys.com: http://www.barneys.com/3.1-Phillip-Lim-Pashli-Satchel/00505023039599,default,pd.html
> 
> does anyone have the dark teal pashli? can you shed some light on the actual colour or post pictures please!
> 
> Also, i like how on the phillip lim website the bag fans out, is it easy to fan out like that or i that just how it is styled for the photos?
> 
> please help!



not sure about the color difference -- looks like the phillip lim photo is taken in a brighter light, probably with flash.  Barney's photo is probably in a neutral-lit room, without flash.

As for the "fan out" look, just unzip the zippers.  The sides of the bag will open out.


----------



## AnimeBoyfriend

They look like the same bag and I would assume that the color is gonna he somewhere in between the two different pictures but probably closer to the one on the 3.1 website... That would just me my guess. 

When I had the black one it was super easy to style it wide like on the 3.1 site's pic. The leather is stiff enough to stay open. 

I was personally not that impressed with the quality of the bag, but I think that's because I like a softer more natural feeling leather and the leather for the pashli is a very thick and almost coated feeling leather because of the texture on it. It isn't bad, it just doesn't feel like traditional leather. I also had the hardware issue, but that only seems to be a problem with the black bags. 

Good luck!


----------



## eunbeelee

gabemcfadden said:


> They look like the same bag and I would assume that the color is gonna he somewhere in between the two different pictures but probably closer to the one on the 3.1 website... That would just me my guess.
> 
> When I had the black one it was super easy to style it wide like on the 3.1 site's pic. The leather is stiff enough to stay open.
> 
> I was personally not that impressed with the quality of the bag, but I think that's because I like a softer more natural feeling leather and the leather for the pashli is a very thick and almost coated feeling leather because of the texture on it. It isn't bad, it just doesn't feel like traditional leather. I also had the hardware issue, but that only seems to be a problem with the black bags.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for the replies guys! Glad to hear that it easily fans out! I'm in need of a structured bag so i think this is perfect for me! do you think the dark teal is more of a winter bag though?  I'm tossing between the black medium or the dark teal! decisions decisions!


----------



## Mininana

I just got one!!!


----------



## Mininana

Comparison picture!


----------



## Morisa

Mininana said:


> Comparison picture!



Rockin!  They both look fabulous on you.


----------



## Mininana

Morisa said:


> Rockin!  They both look fabulous on you.



Thank you!!


----------



## eunbeelee

Mininana said:


> Comparison picture!



Omg!! Thanks for the pic! They are both amazing! Which one did u get!


----------



## Mininana

eunbeelee said:


> Omg!! Thanks for the pic! They are both amazing! Which one did u get!



I got the green one! Took me forever to decide I loved all of them!

Went from wanting teal to green to burgundy to red and back to green

I loved the pink but my Celine is pink anyway so I wanted something different


----------



## Mininana

Btw I think the strap is too long for my 5.2" frame


----------



## emilyenglish

Mininana said:


> I just got one!!!



Looks amazing!


----------



## simona7

I just got a black one but I am loving that pink one above ^^ Such a great pink color but I can't justify getting another pink bag.  Maybe if it goes on sale.


----------



## ModestMouse

Mininana said:


> Btw I think the strap is too long for my 5.2" frame



Great choice with the green! I've had this bag on my mind for a while now and the green + gold hardware is so so pretty  Much more classic than the pink, even though that one is a fun color.

You should be able to ask them to punch more holes in the strap so it hangs at a better length. I'm 5'3 and have had problems with cross body bags hanging too low as well!


----------



## hahap123

Hello everyone  I'm looking for 3.1 Phillip Lim store in France. Does anyone know where to buy 3.1 Phillip Lim / Pashli Medium Satchel in France? 
Many thanks :X


----------



## Mininana

I am not sure but my SA from Barneys Americana is the best!!!


----------



## marylouisekelly

I am so devastated.. I just FINALLY bought my pashli after waiting since Christmas to find an Ink one.. I got it from Mywardrobe.com and it arrived WITHOUT a dust bag, all stickers were removed off the hardware - the hardware also has scratches!! and does it come with a key? It had zero wrapping around the pulls or the strap.. I am furious.. Will keep you posted on what they say..


----------



## dheap

Does anybody know if the Pashli Mini in Aubergine (burgundy red) is limited edition? I can't find it anywhere, I only see the larger size one.


----------



## judygao23

I love the bags from his spring line! I've never noticed these purses before and I love them! I've been so hooked on Alexander Wang that I've noticed nothing else. Have you seen them posted on the Purse Blog?


----------



## eunbeelee

Mininana said:


> I got the green one! Took me forever to decide I loved all of them!
> 
> Went from wanting teal to green to burgundy to red and back to green
> 
> I loved the pink but my Celine is pink anyway so I wanted something different



Hi guys, so my bf got me the dark teal for our 4 year anniversary! Over the moon!! Here are some pics here, it is actually a little darker than it shows on the Phillip lim website but love it nontheless!


----------



## Mininana

eunbeelee said:


> Hi guys, so my bf got me the dark teal for our 4 year anniversary! Over the moon!! Here are some pics here, it is actually a little darker than it shows on the Phillip lim website but love it nontheless!



Congrats! It's a gorgeous bag!!


----------



## eves

dheap said:


> Does anybody know if the Pashli Mini in Aubergine (burgundy red) is limited edition? I can't find it anywhere, I only see the larger size one.



I don't think so? I saw it in Japan when I was there 2 weeks back and I regretted not getting it 

The only problem I see with even with the display piece is that the black hardware already chipped.


----------



## Morisa

dheap said:


> Does anybody know if the Pashli Mini in Aubergine (burgundy red) is limited edition? I can't find it anywhere, I only see the larger size one.



Are you referring to the aubergine color or the oxblood one?  I know the oxblood one came in a mini version, but I am not sure about the aubergine


----------



## dheap

Morisa said:


> Are you referring to the aubergine color or the oxblood one?  I know the oxblood one came in a mini version, but I am not sure about the aubergine



I believe the Aubergine. I've seen it on some websites like barneys  but they are all sold out even in stores. Some say its only a fall color but I hope not because I love the color


----------



## Morisa

dheap said:


> I believe the Aubergine. I've seen it on some websites like barneys  but they are all sold out even in stores. Some say its only a fall color but I hope not because I love the color



Aubergine was a fall color release.


----------



## Manila128

If anyone is interested in the croc one, which I think Blake Lively wore on Gossip Girl, there is one on sale: http://www.blueandcream.com/w_Leather_Accessories/LIMWH11-12.html?source=shopstyle


----------



## Natasha_Ism

Hi, guys!

I'm sooo in love with the black Pashli, but I'm torn between the large and medium size. The medium is currently $120 off at shopbop.com, but I'm afraid it's going to look more... boring or something. 

And also I'm really tall (5,9") and I think that the large look cooler on tall girls (even from the pick on shopbop). But then again the measurements say it's only about 5 sm (2") smaller on each side...

Does anyone have a medium Pashli? Is it significantly smaller than the large one?

I really need your help, since the sale ends tomorrow!!! thanx

xxx


----------



## melikey

Here's my Pashli messenger.


----------



## chessmont

Manila128 said:


> If anyone is interested in the croc one, which I think Blake Lively wore on Gossip Girl, there is one on sale: http://www.blueandcream.com/w_Leather_Accessories/LIMWH11-12.html?source=shopstyle



I love that croc one, I have it.  great price, though the original price at Net-a-porter was less than 1000


----------



## mluci

I held out for the medium size and it was totally worth it.  I have enough larger bags and I was looking for something a little smaller (but NOT as small as the mini) and this is perfect! I would say it depends on what you are using it for.  If you are looking for an everyday "work" bag that you want to load up, then go with the large.  I use my LV neverfull as my daily bag and now my medium Pashli is more of a weekend/errands bag.  Good luck


----------



## Morisa

I saw someone with the medium size the other day while I was at work.  The bag looks like a good size if you don't carry too much stuff.  But the medium is significantly smaller than the "regular"-sized pashli, for what it's worth.


----------



## emmzk

judygao23 said:


> I love the bags from his spring line! I've never noticed these purses before and I love them! I've been so hooked on Alexander Wang that I've noticed nothing else. Have you seen them posted on the Purse Blog?


same!! I'm loving the floral print one.


----------



## pinktoes

Anyone knows if the mini pashli in fuchsia still available in the stores?


----------



## aliceanna

I just got my medium Pashli last week and love it. I'm petite, so the larger one was way too big for my frame. I've been waiting for them medium since I read about it last fall! I was pleasantly surprised that my 13" MacBook fit perfectly in it.


----------



## aliceanna

aliceanna said:


> I just got my medium Pashli last week and love it. I'm petite, so the larger one was way too big for my frame. I've been waiting for them medium since I read about it last fall! I was pleasantly surprised that my 13" MacBook fit perfectly in it.


Oops--photo fail. Let's try that again:


----------



## Sisqo09

^^ what a lovely bag. Might receive mine in two weeks


----------



## Morisa

aliceanna said:


> Oops--photo fail. Let's try that again:



nice!  does the 13" macbook fit without expanding the zippers?  or do you need to expand the zippers first?


----------



## aliceanna

Morisa said:


> nice!  does the 13" macbook fit without expanding the zippers?  or do you need to expand the zippers first?



It actually fits without expanding the zippers, but it's a little difficult to get in there. It's easiest to expand the zippers, put it in there, then zip it up again if you want it to be a little more secure (it only fits without its case).


----------



## Sisqo09

Really really wanting this bag! Is it good as an everyday bag?


----------



## Louislily

I have the 'regular-sized' for almost a year now and it really is one of my most used bags, because I find it perfect for everyday wear. It also still looks like it's brand new, compared to my celine for example this bag really is made for everyday use imo


----------



## aliceanna

Sisqo09 said:


> Really really wanting this bag! Is it good as an everyday bag?



Can't really say yet whether I will use this as an everyday bag, but it definitely has that potential! The textured leather seems like it'll hold up very nicely.


----------



## heyykelly

Hi ladies, I was wondering if any of you can describe the lining of the bag, either from the classic ball pulls or the new leather pulls versions.  Is there a difference for each color?


----------



## jamandhoney

Hi ladies,

does the pashli come with the key to lock the flap at all?


----------



## PursePrincess24

eves said:


> I don't think so? I saw it in Japan when I was there 2 weeks back and I regretted not getting it
> 
> The only problem I see with even with the display piece is that the black hardware already chipped.



MINE TOO!! have you contacted PL to see what can be done? I think its kind of ridiculous that the hardware is chipping already on such an expensive bag (otherwise well made).

sorry- reread your post abt noticing it chipping. 

has anyone had their hardware chip already? specifically the buckle? if so, what was the resolution? 

thanks!


----------



## Mininana

jamandhoney said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> does the pashli come with the key to lock the flap at all?




no key! you just push one of the round buttons and it opens


----------



## roanth

Has anyone seen the shark effect bag IRL? Picts????


----------



## emmzk

Mininana said:


> Btw I think the strap is too long for my 5.2" frame


what store is this at? they have such a great selection!


----------



## emmzk

angelamaz2 said:


> After many months of waiting for the red mini pashli, I finally got it today absolutely love it!
> 
> View attachment 2022539


can you wear this on the crook of your arm? or do you always use the shoulder strap? the handles look too small to fit on the arm


----------



## angelamaz2

emmzk said:


> can you wear this on the crook of your arm? or do you always use the shoulder strap? the handles look too small to fit on the arm


I have to say its not comfortable to wear it on the arm, cos its a very thight fit. I always hold the handles or use the shoulder straps.


----------



## aliceanna

roanth said:


> Has anyone seen the shark effect bag IRL? Picts????



Do you mean the sharkskin embossed texture? If so, the photo I posted earlier on this page shows it a little. I reviewed this bag on my blog recently--I can't link here, but this photo shows the texture better.


----------



## Mininana

emmzk said:


> what store is this at? they have such a great selection!



the co op at the americana, in glendale, california


----------



## uniekvision

scoobiesmomma said:


> I am really falling for this bag!! Was wondering if anyone here has one or has seen it IRL? Is it heavy, functional, thoughts...? Loving Reese's green as well as the taupe version. Seems like a pretty classic and refined tote with a bit of edge and funky detail!
> 
> www4.images.coolspotters.com/photos/756766/reese-witherspoon-and-31-phillip-lim-pashli-shark-effect-leather-tote-gallery.jpg


gorgeous


----------



## roanth

Sorry I meant two-tone shark effect, anyone?


----------



## Jensensama

Hi! 

I live in Europe but I'm going to New York in April and I really want the 3.1 Phillip Lim mini pashli. I'm wondering if anyone could give me tips on where I can buy the mini Pashli in Blush color which is from the resort 2013 collection, if it is even available anymore? If I can't get it I would probably go or the black one. Should I just try the Phillip Lim store in NY? Thanks!!


----------



## Morisa

Jensensama said:


> Hi!
> 
> I live in Europe but I'm going to New York in April and I really want the 3.1 Phillip Lim mini pashli. I'm wondering if anyone could give me tips on where I can buy the mini Pashli in Blush color which is from the resort 2013 collection, if it is even available anymore? If I can't get it I would probably go or the black one. Should I just try the Phillip Lim store in NY? Thanks!!



May want to call the flagship store and see if they will have them in stock, and then hold it for you?  Other options are to try Barneys' Co-Op, or any of the other major department stores.


----------



## sammi_nysh

aliceanna said:


> Do you mean the sharkskin embossed texture? If so, the photo I posted earlier on this page shows it a little. I reviewed this bag on my blog recently--I can't link here, but this photo shows the texture better.



Can I ask how is the leather quality? The medium size is perfect! Love you bag.


----------



## emmzk

wahh i was bidding on an ink pashli on ebay, but lost  kind of relieved though because it was the original large size and i think it would've been just a little too big. think i'll save my money for when the medium faded botanical pashli comes out..anyone seen the mini in person? is the canvas nice?


----------



## Sisqo09

I received my Pashli Satchel yesterday and I love it!! It's in Taupe and its embossed with sharkskin pattern.  I love how rough I can be with it without the bag getting scratches. It can definitely handle everyday use, but Im not sure if I want to use mine everyday.


----------



## aliceanna

sammi_nysh said:


> Can I ask how is the leather quality? The medium size is perfect! Love you bag.



I think the leather quality is good. While it's not buttery-smooth or smooshy, it's nice and thick and durable, and the shark embossing looks really nice. It felt a little plastic-ish when I first took it out of the box, but that has gotten better with use (maybe it was some sort of factory coating?).


----------



## fufu

This bag is really growing on me. Adore the design and love to get the medium and I think the value of this bag is reasonable too.


----------



## Morisa

fufu said:


> This bag is really growing on me. Adore the design and love to get the medium and I think the value of this bag is reasonable too.



I'm liking the medium better than the large as well.  The placement of the hooks on the large for the carrying strap is very awkward and does not seem like it would last very long if you had heavy stuff in the bag.  The placement of the hooks on the medium (i.e., at the edges of the bag rather than the back) seem like a much better design.


----------



## fufu

Morisa said:


> I'm liking the medium better than the large as well.  The placement of the hooks on the large for the carrying strap is very awkward and does not seem like it would last very long if you had heavy stuff in the bag.  The placement of the hooks on the medium (i.e., at the edges of the bag rather than the back) seem like a much better design.



Thanks for sharing with me the designs of the medium sized  Shall check out the medium size.


----------



## jgodcheergrl

I know I might be a little behind for getting the Pashli in the bright Fuschia color...but does anybody know wher I could maybe track one down? I have looked everywhere and can't find one for sale anymore..  any help is appreciated!


----------



## Soapturtle

Has anyone else pre-ordered the blush Pashli Satchel?  I pre-ordered it from Saks in January for shipment in April had I got a phone call saying it was pushed back to July!  Online it still says April and CS can't figure out which date it is.


----------



## emmzk

anyone get the new floral pashli?! i'm dying to see pics of it!!


----------



## nielnielniel

melikey said:


> Here's my Pashli messenger.



Nice!


----------



## nielnielniel

emmzk said:


> anyone get the new floral pashli?! i'm dying to see pics of it!!



This one? http://www.thebaglady.tv/2013/01/gallery_floral_bags_for_ss2013.html


----------



## daisukidesu

I really wanted the mini Pashli but it was sold out in net-a-porter and I couldn't find it in any other Europe-based online stores or actual stores. It's one of the cutest bags I've ever seen and that colour combination in particular was very interesting. Not that I'd mind having it in another colour, but that one had my heart


----------



## PollyGal

emmzk said:


> anyone get the new floral pashli?! i'm dying to see pics of it!!



It's on Net-a-porter now - lots of pics!


----------



## fshnonmymind

emmzk said:


> anyone get the new floral pashli?! i'm dying to see pics of it!!


 
I've had my eye on this one for awhile but didn't want it in a mini. Net-a-Porter had a medium pop up yesterday and I ordered it despite the fact that I shouldn't be buying any bags really. Hope to get it soon and post pics.


----------



## xlovely

Pashli fans should keep an eye out on Moda Operandi, they sold the floral and other colors before any other retailer and they commonly have $100 off codes. But in typical trunkshow fashion, they are for sale for a few days and if you miss it its too late


----------



## emmzk

fshnonmymind said:


> I've had my eye on this one for awhile but didn't want it in a mini. Net-a-Porter had a medium pop up yesterday and I ordered it despite the fact that I shouldn't be buying any bags really. Hope to get it soon and post pics.



just saw it on net-a-porter!! I'll have to keep my eye on it. I can't wait to see real life pics of it


----------



## emmzk

xlovely said:


> Pashli fans should keep an eye out on Moda Operandi, they sold the floral and other colors before any other retailer and they commonly have $100 off codes. But in typical trunkshow fashion, they are for sale for a few days and if you miss it its too late



I think it was on that site a while ago, but only the mini size. thnx. 

ps any netaporter codes? do they ever have any promos?


----------



## skyqueen

xlovely said:


> Pashli fans should keep an eye out on Moda Operandi, they sold the floral and other colors before any other retailer and they commonly have $100 off codes. But in typical trunkshow fashion, they are for sale for a few days and if you miss it its too late


 


emmzk said:


> I think it was on that site a while ago, but only the mini size. thnx.
> 
> ps any netaporter codes? do they ever have any promos?


 Already had the Phillip Lim trunk show...missed it. I wanted the cobalt blue mini. UGH!


----------



## xlovely

emmzk said:


> I think it was on that site a while ago, but only the mini size. thnx.
> 
> ps any netaporter codes? do they ever have any promos?


 
They never have promos, the only good thing is free shipping an no tax if you're not in NY, they only have end of season sales around late May and December, but you gotta be lightening speed if you wanted to score the real gems


----------



## emmzk

xlovely said:


> They never have promos, the only good thing is free shipping an no tax if you're not in NY, they only have end of season sales around late May and December, but you gotta be lightening speed if you wanted to score the real gems


good to know, thanks!!! i'm from canada so there'll probably be shipping and duties


----------



## fshnonmymind

I just got the medium floral Pashli today from Net-a-Porter. Here are a few pics I just snapped so you can see it (it still has some of the wrapping).
	

		
			
		

		
	








What do you guys think? Is she a keeper?


----------



## Morisa

fshnonmymind said:


> I just got the medium floral Pashli today from Net-a-Porter. Here are a few pics I just snapped so you can see it (it still has some of the wrapping).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2139408
> 
> View attachment 2139409
> 
> View attachment 2139410
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? Is she a keeper?



What a great bag for the spring!  Definitely a keeper in my book.


----------



## Mininana

fshnonmymind said:


> I just got the medium floral Pashli today from Net-a-Porter. Here are a few pics I just snapped so you can see it (it still has some of the wrapping).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2139408
> 
> View attachment 2139409
> 
> View attachment 2139410
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? Is she a keeper?



Congrats! That's a beautiful bag and you totally pull it off

It's once of those bags that you worry that may not go with everything but it's so unique it goes with everything you wear


----------



## emmzk

fshnonmymind said:


> I just got the medium floral Pashli today from Net-a-Porter. Here are a few pics I just snapped so you can see it (it still has some of the wrapping).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2139408
> 
> View attachment 2139409
> 
> View attachment 2139410
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? Is she a keeper?



omg I think I love it!! I just went on the site to check stock and it's sold out  think they'll get more?! hope so.


----------



## PursePrincess24

Does anyone know where I can find the pashli in the fuschia/bright pink color??


----------



## Morisa

PursePrincess24 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the pashli in the fuschia/bright pink color??



Your best bet would be ebay/bonanza.  I'm pretty sure that color is sold out completely in stores, as that was from S/S 2012.  You could try calling the 3.1 Philip Lim boutiques (there's a list on the main website); try the LA boutique as they seem to have the nicest people.  

Or, maybe you'd like the new coral color that came out for S/S 2013?


----------



## dchildaries

PursePrincess24 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the pashli in the fuschia/bright pink color??



If u r looking for medium one... I saw it at sf Barney's last friday


----------



## Amandarin

Here is my original size oxblood in action


----------



## PursePrincess24

Amandarin said:


> Here is my original size oxblood in action



you look great! i have this bag as well. did your hardware chip?? mine is all chipped and weird looking, not sure what to do! Neiman said they'd return it for me or exchange but I love the size and don't think I want to exchange for medium size now


----------



## hellokitty1987

Hi Everyone!

Does anyone know where I can find the Phillip Lim Pashli Satchel in Vancouver and price?

I am interested in the medium or large.  I would have to see in person.

THanks so much... I'm absolutely in love with this bag.. 

Also, if anyone owns one please post your pics and advise us of what you use it for and how you like it


----------



## Amandarin

PursePrincess24 said:


> you look great! i have this bag as well. did your hardware chip?? mine is all chipped and weird looking, not sure what to do! Neiman said they'd return it for me or exchange but I love the size and don't think I want to exchange for medium size now


Mine is all chipped too :/ I'm just keeping it - it really sucks that it's so chipped but I bought mine in NYC, and I currently livening Europe so it's too much of a hassle/and I like the large size too!


----------



## emmzk

fshnonmymind said:


> I just got the medium floral Pashli today from Net-a-Porter. Here are a few pics I just snapped so you can see it (it still has some of the wrapping).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2139408
> 
> View attachment 2139409
> 
> View attachment 2139410
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? Is she a keeper?


have you been using your bag yet? love it?! i'm unsure of whether or not to get it..
p.s. i saw there's a promo code for net-a-porter, did you use one? think it'll work?


----------



## Morisa

Amandarin said:


> Here is my original size oxblood in action





PursePrincess24 said:


> you look great! i have this bag as well. did your hardware chip?? mine is all chipped and weird looking, not sure what to do! Neiman said they'd return it for me or exchange but I love the size and don't think I want to exchange for medium size now





Amandarin said:


> Mine is all chipped too :/ I'm just keeping it - it really sucks that it's so chipped but I bought mine in NYC, and I currently livening Europe so it's too much of a hassle/and I like the large size too!



I totally cheated with my oxblood - i put a layer of clear nail polish over the hardware so that it wouldn't chip.  I have to reapply every few weeks, but it seems to work so far, as long as I don't get any nail polish in the actual clasp.


----------



## melikey

Pashli messenger in black shark effect, love my Pashli!


----------



## xsm

Random question but is the little handle holder piece (the loop that can hold the handles together) suppose to be removed or is it part of the design? I never quite figured this out since it seemed more for display purposes than part of the design (at least on the bigger Pashli's). It always seem out of place in photos except on the mini version.

do you guys remove it or keep it tucked away?


----------



## melikey

xsm said:


> Random question but is the little handle holder piece (the loop that can hold the handles together) suppose to be removed or is it part of the design? I never quite figured this out since it seemed more for display purposes than part of the design (at least on the bigger Pashli's). It always seem out of place in photos except on the mini version.
> 
> do you guys remove it or keep it tucked away?



I had the tote for a little bit and kept that little handle holder attached to one of the handles, didn't really bug me.


----------



## Morisa

xsm said:


> Random question but is the little handle holder piece (the loop that can hold the handles together) suppose to be removed or is it part of the design? I never quite figured this out since it seemed more for display purposes than part of the design (at least on the bigger Pashli's). It always seem out of place in photos except on the mini version.
> 
> do you guys remove it or keep it tucked away?



I actually use it on my large pashli to keep the handles together when I carry.


----------



## fshnonmymind

emmzk said:


> have you been using your bag yet? love it?! i'm unsure of whether or not to get it..
> p.s. i saw there's a promo code for net-a-porter, did you use one? think it'll work?



I actually haven't been using the bag which is terrible. This was a very much unplanned purchase and I'm still debating if I should keep it. I love the size and the print, I just want to be 100% sure that it will get lots of love.
I didn't realize there was a promo code, I didn't use one.


----------



## melikey

fshnonmymind said:


> I actually haven't been using the bag which is terrible. This was a very much unplanned purchase and I'm still debating if I should keep it. I love the size and the print, I just want to be 100% sure that it will get lots of love.
> I didn't realize there was a promo code, I didn't use one.



Your bag is gorgeous! My vote is keep it. I love the classic shape with that lovely flower print. What do you think of the medium size?


----------



## fayewolf

Is the pink one available anywhere? I'm late to the game!


----------



## xsm

Morisa said:


> I actually use it on my large pashli to keep the handles together when I carry.



mm I find it a little cumbersome since then I have to undo two things to get into the bag. I actually took it off (though kept it) my Medium Pashli but ha I was curious to know if this was a design feature or not. Lol I would have felt bad if it was an intended piece to the design


----------



## xsm

fayewolf said:


> Is the pink one available anywhere? I'm late to the game!


as in the hot pink/fuschia? I believe Barneys carries that color still but that might be dependent on location. I saw one in person when I was shopping at the SF location.

There is a coral pink one that is part of their SS2013 collection. It's very pretty in person too!


----------



## Mininana

fayewolf said:


> Is the pink one available anywhere? I'm late to the game!



I don't live in the us but I got mine (green) at Barney's coop in the Americana, Glendale, California (Los Angeles area) they had pink too back then! (February)

Talk to jazmine, she's the one who helped me and I love her!! Definitely going back to her next time!!


----------



## fayewolf

Mininana said:


> I don't live in the us but I got mine (green) at Barney's coop in the Americana, Glendale, California (Los Angeles area) they had pink too back then! (February)
> 
> Talk to jazmine, she's the one who helped me and I love her!! Definitely going back to her next time!!


Oh! Great! I will give her a try!  Thank you!!


----------



## emmzk

fshnonmymind said:


> I actually haven't been using the bag which is terrible. This was a very much unplanned purchase and I'm still debating if I should keep it. I love the size and the print, I just want to be 100% sure that it will get lots of love.
> I didn't realize there was a promo code, I didn't use one.



ya I tried the promo code, didn't work. so I don't think you missed out. I was gonna get it; they saved me one, but I ended up passing. still love it, but I might just go for a solid color. I like the ink color.


----------



## fayewolf

How heavy is this bag? I am not going shopping with it, just mainly to work. 
Do we like the coral color? I'm thinking the med size might be better and not overwhelm me , I'm 5'4


----------



## Mininana

I don't know what size I have. I have the only size they had when I went to the USA in February?
Did they come up with a smaller size now?

The bag isn't heavy for it being leather.


----------



## fayewolf

Mininana said:


> I don't know what size I have. I have the only size they had when I went to the USA in February?
> Did they come up with a smaller size now?
> 
> The bag isn't heavy for it being leather.



They now have 3 sizes, mini, medium and regular!


----------



## fayewolf

Question for owners- I'm plan on using this for work, is this difficult to carry without the straps? Annoying? I've never use a bag that doesn't fit over my shoulder b4?!


----------



## melikey

fayewolf said:


> Question for owners- I'm plan on using this for work, is this difficult to carry without the straps? Annoying? I've never use a bag that doesn't fit over my shoulder b4?!



Get the medium for the shoulder strap option.


----------



## fayewolf

melikey said:


> Get the medium for the shoulder strap option.



Medium doesn't come in fucshia, and it is way too small, takes away the look I think?


----------



## emmzk

what colors does the medium come in? ink?! I really like that color, but I think the large is too big. also, know of any promos that actually include phillip lim?! every promo I see, it's always excluded


----------



## fayewolf

emmzk said:


> what colors does the medium come in? ink?! I really like that color, but I think the large is too big. also, know of any promos that actually include phillip lim?! every promo I see, it's always excluded


I think medium only comes in white, coral, black and yellow


----------



## emmzk

fayewolf said:


> I think medium only comes in white, coral, black and yellow


really??  thanks for the info


----------



## fayewolf

I think I'm gonna order the coral pashli in medium to compare. I can barely carry the bag with an ipad and a notebook to work, I'm not sure how i can deal with this for work.  And vast majority of my work is traveling on plane.


----------



## aliceanna

fayewolf said:


> I think medium only comes in white, coral, black and yellow


 
It also comes in floral.  It looks like they'll have cobalt blue as well for summer or pre-fall (based on what was available for pre-order a few months ago on Moda Operandi), which should be gorgeous.


----------



## emmzk

oh ya I love the floral one! eeks can't wait to see the cobalt. got any pics?!


----------



## emmzk

found this post..
http://www.purseblog.com/savvy/3-1-phillip-lim-pre-fall-2013.html

i wonder how this color will compare to the Ink color that's already out. i also noticed that this new one has silver/gunmetal hardware. i really like it!! wonder when it'll be coming out


----------



## Morisa

emmzk said:


> found this post..
> http://www.purseblog.com/savvy/3-1-phillip-lim-pre-fall-2013.html
> 
> i wonder how this color will compare to the Ink color that's already out. i also noticed that this new one has silver/gunmetal hardware. i really like it!! wonder when it'll be coming out



Cobalt is a bright bold blue.  Ink was a dark navy color that almost looked like black.  I *think* Ink was also one of the last of the "scalloped" version of the bag (but I could be wrong).


----------



## QuelleFromage

I'm wanting this bag now - for some reason I was bitten by the oxblood bug about a year late and now all I want is dark red bags. Assuming a) that's over and b) I'd never be able to find this bag in the oxblood now anyway....what should I go with for spring, summer, and into fall? I am thinking cobalt....definitely not the floral, it's great but not for me!
I think it would have to be the medium for the shoulder strap and if it fits a 13" that's perfect!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Hi ladies, I have a favor to ask. Not too long ago I purchased a Pashli from saks online, and a couple months ago I sold that bag to a nice woman. Now, someone is telling her the pashli is fake because (1) it doesn't have a serial number under the inner pocket, and (2) the shark embossed leather supposedly is not the same as leather she had seen at Barneys. 

Do your pashlis have a serial number under the inner pocket? Thanks so much.


----------



## fshnonmymind

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi ladies, I have a favor to ask. Not too long ago I purchased a Pashli from saks online, and a couple months ago I sold that bag to a nice woman. Now, someone is telling her the pashli is fake because (1) it doesn't have a serial number under the inner pocket, and (2) the shark embossed leather supposedly is not the same as leather she had seen at Barneys.
> 
> Do your pashlis have a serial number under the inner pocket? Thanks so much.



I just took a look at the Pashli I just purchased and it does have a serial number under the pocket.


----------



## Mininana

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi ladies, I have a favor to ask. Not too long ago I purchased a Pashli from saks online, and a couple months ago I sold that bag to a nice woman. Now, someone is telling her the pashli is fake because (1) it doesn't have a serial number under the inner pocket, and (2) the shark embossed leather supposedly is not the same as leather she had seen at Barneys.
> 
> Do your pashlis have a serial number under the inner pocket? Thanks so much.



Mine doesn't. I bought mine at Barney's in Glendale California in February and it's the green with the strap


----------



## Morisa

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi ladies, I have a favor to ask. Not too long ago I purchased a Pashli from saks online, and a couple months ago I sold that bag to a nice woman. Now, someone is telling her the pashli is fake because (1) it doesn't have a serial number under the inner pocket, and (2) the shark embossed leather supposedly is not the same as leather she had seen at Barneys.
> 
> Do your pashlis have a serial number under the inner pocket? Thanks so much.



What kind of pashli was it?  i will double check mine, but i didn't think they had serial numbers on them.


----------



## dchildaries

Ladies...i need your help!

I am thinking to get a mini pashli...but I can't decide between coral or the black/white combination!
and they are so different!!! i don't know which to choose!! Help!!!!!!!!!


----------



## melikey

Morisa said:


> What kind of pashli was it?  i will double check mine, but i didn't think they had serial numbers on them.



I have a black shark effect leather Pashli messenger from when the Pashli line first came out and it does not have a serial number. I bought my bag at Barneys in San Francisco so I'm not worried at all about my bag's authenticity. I believe it's common for contemporary designer lines like Phillip Lim, MbMJ, Alexander Wang, etc. to not have serial numbers on their bags. However, as the popularity of Phillip Lim bags rises, it's only natural for them to eventually get serial numbers since I'm sure the bags are being copied and fakes are starting to be sold.


----------



## justpeachy4397

Thank you, everyone! It was a shark embossed pashli with a strap, purchased in October 2012. So it sounds like most of you ladies don't have a serial number on yours, but the new ones/recent purchases might have a serial number. That's very helpful to know. Thanks!


----------



## Morisa

dchildaries said:


> Ladies...i need your help!
> 
> I am thinking to get a mini pashli...but I can't decide between coral or the black/white combination!
> and they are so different!!! i don't know which to choose!! Help!!!!!!!!!



get both!


----------



## fshnonmymind

dchildaries said:


> Ladies...i need your help!
> 
> I am thinking to get a mini pashli...but I can't decide between coral or the black/white combination!
> and they are so different!!! i don't know which to choose!! Help!!!!!!!!!



Black and white seems more versatile but the coral is such a pretty color. If I was getting a mini Pashli, I would want a color that pops, so I vote coral. Unless, you can get both.


----------



## dchildaries

I would love to get both LOL... but i already have too many small bags 
one thing i am not sure about coral is...i am afraid it will get dirty really fast?
bec i am afraid the color transfer from jeans... 
too hard to choose!!!


----------



## Fashionista_

Is this the medium size? *confused*

http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womens...0873-AS130179SKCBLACK/?previewAttribute=Black

I want the large Pashli in black - I can't find any of the fab colours you ladies have stateside, over here!


----------



## kiran1

Fashionista_ said:


> Is this the medium size? *confused*
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womens...0873-AS130179SKCBLACK/?previewAttribute=Black
> 
> I want the large Pashli in black - I can't find any of the fab colours you ladies have stateside, over here!


 

Hiya, I am from the UK and I ordered the pashli from Selfridges and it was the medium, so I returned it. I managed to get the large from forzieri.com, they are restocking soon, so if you want one, make sure you pre-order.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Fashionista_

kiran1 said:


> Hiya, I am from the UK and I ordered the pashli from Selfridges and it was the medium, so I returned it. I managed to get the large from forzieri.com, they are restocking soon, so if you want one, make sure you pre-order.
> 
> Hope that helps.



Thank you. I have £400 Selfridges vouchers, hence why I'd prefer to get it from there. Selfridges responded to my query and said they'd getting more stock in, in late May/early June, so fingers crossed! It'd be fab if they some of the other colours in a large, but I won't hold my breath. The black will do.

ETA: Just had a look at Fozieri and the measurements are the same, they only have the medium as well.


----------



## poopsie

I would love to try this bag out. Must wait for a sale though


----------



## Morisa

poopsie2 said:


> I would love to try this bag out. Must wait for a sale though



The large (regular), medium, or mini?  I have a large.  I love the look, but I find that it isn't very practical for me.  The bag could really use 2 slip pockets on the front for some additional organization (it only has one zipper pocket on the interior back)


----------



## emmzk

neiman marcus has the cobalt blue for pre-order!!!! anyone have any codes i can use??


----------



## skyqueen

emmzk said:


> neiman marcus has the cobalt blue for pre-order!!!! anyone have any codes i can use??



This is the one I want...love the cobalt blue. Must check it out!
Thanks!!!


----------



## emmzk

skyqueen said:


> This is the one I want...love the cobalt blue. Must check it out!
> Thanks!!!


yaaaa i really like it!! i'd like to see pics of the ink and cobalt beside each other just to compare the colors. i'm thinking the cobalt will be brighter?


----------



## Antonia

*Love the cobalt color and also the new mixed media one with croc embossing and nubuck leather in black with gold hardware....so sexy!! Me wants! *


----------



## nicole.h

Hi everyone. I can't post pictures because Im new to the blog, but i need your help!! I just received my Pashli in black with the shoulder strap. I bought it on eBay for $595. It came with all the original packaging and looks like it's definitely authentic. My problem is that the area under the buckle theres a vertical mark in the leather. it looks like it's just the leather but is that okay? It starts from the top all the way down. It's like when u sit on a plastic chair and ur leg has a mark on it. Like that. It's kind of scaring me! is that normal with leather bags or with the pashli?

Very confused!! Would really appreciate ur help!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Morisa

nicole.h said:


> Hi everyone. I can't post pictures because Im new to the blog, but i need your help!! I just received my Pashli in black with the shoulder strap. I bought it on eBay for $595. It came with all the original packaging and looks like it's definitely authentic. My problem is that the area under the buckle theres a vertical mark in the leather. it looks like it's just the leather but is that okay? It starts from the top all the way down. It's like when u sit on a plastic chair and ur leg has a mark on it. Like that. It's kind of scaring me! is that normal with leather bags or with the pashli?
> 
> Very confused!! Would really appreciate ur help!! Thanks!!!



Can you post a picture please?


----------



## Mikasa

Those Pashli bags make me crazy! I think I need some help! 
I first saw old pictures of mini Pashli in navy color which was not too bright but at the same time not too dark, and was in love. Since I don't have a small crossbody bag, I though it would be an ideal solution for me. However, the color I like was gone long ago and this spring Pashli blue came in ink color, which was very dark, nearly black. 
In my search I saw the bag in Jade and was totally in love with the color, to the extent that I thought that I would really like a Jade Pashli if it came medium for everyday wear to work, but I was ready to order it in mini size. 
And here it is, today I saw a medium Pashli in Jade on Saks site on pre-order. Plus they now have mini Pashli in cobalt also on preorder, which is closer to my original interest in buying a small mini Pashli in blue. I don't think I want to but 2 similar bags, but should i just get a mini in Jade? or buy it in medium size and forget about getting a small bag?  or/and buy the cobalt mini one? I think it is a little too bright for casual cross body bag and may not go with everything like a Jade one would?
Any ideas? Advice?


----------



## LovelyByLucy

I'm absolutely obsessed with the mini Pashli in black with floral print (Chiara Ferragni has it), but does anyone know if a mini Pashli is the size it looks to be or if it's a lot smaller from the inside? I've never seen one in real life (they hardly sell Phillip Lim in the Netherlands) but I'm wondering if all the details on the bag and the sides make it small on the inside. Does that make sense?


----------



## fshnonmymind

I recently took the tags off so she's a keeper, lol. Here is my medium floral Pashli.


----------



## LovelyByLucy

fshnonmymind said:


> I recently took the tags off so she's a keeper, lol. Here is my medium floral Pashli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2196441



SO good!


----------



## emmzk

fshnonmymind said:


> I recently took the tags off so she's a keeper, lol. Here is my medium floral Pashli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2196441


i'm dead...


----------



## emmzk

anyone see any pashlis on sale?! i know a lot of stores are having sales, but i'm from canada so i'd have to order it online. let me know if you see anything, thanks!

p.s. i'm loving the cobalt pashli. i see it's on some sites for pre-order, but coupon codes don't work for pre-orders. if i just wait, will it go on the site as a regular item?


----------



## Morisa

emmzk said:


> anyone see any pashlis on sale?! i know a lot of stores are having sales, but i'm from canada so i'd have to order it online. let me know if you see anything, thanks!
> 
> p.s. i'm loving the cobalt pashli. i see it's on some sites for pre-order, but coupon codes don't work for pre-orders. if i just wait, will it go on the site as a regular item?



Ssense just listed the black and white shark and the b/w mini on sale.


----------



## ah_tracy

I can't wait to have this bag in black!


----------



## skyqueen

fshnonmymind said:


> I recently took the tags off so she's a keeper, lol. Here is my medium floral Pashli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2196441


Love this!


----------



## wyprix

Morisa said:


> I totally cheated with my oxblood - i put a layer of clear nail polish over the hardware so that it wouldn't chip.  I have to reapply every few weeks, but it seems to work so far, as long as I don't get any nail polish in the actual clasp.




Thanks for this wonderful tip! You reapply every few weeks because the original layer of polish is falling off I guess? Wouldn't it look super blochy or thick with all the layers of polish over time? I wonder if there is some sealant (like those sprays you use to seal an oil painting etc) to spray on that would be more effective? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Morisa

wyprix said:


> Thanks for this wonderful tip! You reapply every few weeks because the original layer of polish is falling off I guess? Wouldn't it look super blochy or thick with all the layers of polish over time? I wonder if there is some sealant (like those sprays you use to seal an oil painting etc) to spray on that would be more effective? Thanks in advance.



Right, you have to re-apply because the original polish layer does get scratched a bit from the clasp.  Typically I will take a q-tip and dip in non-acetone polish remover and BLOT gently before carefully reapplying.  That way I try to pick up any excess polish.  I also only ever put down one very thin coat, and if I see that only a little section needs it, I only do a touchup in that one section.


----------



## wyprix

Morisa said:


> Right, you have to re-apply because the original polish layer does get scratched a bit from the clasp.  Typically I will take a q-tip and dip in non-acetone polish remover and BLOT gently before carefully reapplying.  That way I try to pick up any excess polish.  I also only ever put down one very thin coat, and if I see that only a little section needs it, I only do a touchup in that one section.



Thanks for your detailed explanation! I'm still looking into spray type solutions like the Clear Coat spray. I imagine the lock hardware is made from brass that is painted black. I shall need to do more research


----------



## cinnabun4chu

fshnonmymind said:


> I recently took the tags off so she's a keeper, lol. Here is my medium floral Pashli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2196441



Omg, this is gorgeous, the size is perfect and I love the print!


----------



## Amylovebag

I'm considering between a bright yellow and a moss (emerald) mini pashli. I'm asian with warm fair skin, mostly wearing neutral or light color clothing. Any suggestions? Thank you girls xxx


----------



## skyqueen

Amylovebag said:


> I'm considering between a bright yellow and a moss (emerald) mini pashli. I'm asian with warm fair skin, mostly wearing neutral or light color clothing. Any suggestions? Thank you girls xxx



The emerald sounds gorgeous!


----------



## gratytude

fshnonmymind said:


> I recently took the tags off so she's a keeper, lol. Here is my medium floral Pashli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2196441


I just love this print...


----------



## jaqliz

Been eyeing on a mini pashli, anyone know of any sale going on right now? HELP! Tia


----------



## jaqliz

howgingerly said:


> Oh, no worries. I'm actually figuring out how this works on an iPad mini!  I actually wasn't able to find that dark forest green mini again.. But thanks for your input! I'm definitely leaning towards keeping my nano now!



Where did you get your mini pashli On Markdown? Ive been looking for one on sale.


----------



## sparklesandsalt

Hello ladies!

I'm so so close to pulling the trigger on a mini pashli for my holiday later in the year but I'm just having second thoughts on what I can fit into it - ideally I'd like to be able to fit my camera, wallet and other bits and bobs. 

Would a lovely TPFer who owns a mini pashli be able to do a "what's in my bag" post? I would be so grateful!


----------



## mad_caliope

sparklesandsalt said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I'm so so close to pulling the trigger on a mini pashli for my holiday later in the year but I'm just having second thoughts on what I can fit into it - ideally I'd like to be able to fit my camera, wallet and other bits and bobs.
> 
> Would a lovely TPFer who owns a mini pashli be able to do a "what's in my bag" post? I would be so grateful!


 
I recently bought a mini pashli and I absolutely love it.  I can fit a Leica point-and-shoot camera, a small wallet, a cell phone, and some misc stuff in it without it being overloaded.  I will try to get some photos for you in the next day or two


----------



## Glamnatic

OtteNy has a 20% sale on new season items including the Pashli code is oops20 !

..it's getting me tempted to get a mini pashli, blue, beige and black are available, any thoughts?


----------



## ceeli

Glamnatic said:


> OtteNy has a 20% sale on new season items including the Pashli code is oops20 !
> 
> ..it's getting me tempted to get a mini pashli, blue, beige and black are available, any thoughts?



omg thank you for this  i was searching for a med one.. too bad the black is excluded! iw as thinking about the feather color .. i hope its more gray than white!!!


----------



## miszmila

Got this from the harrods preview sale few weeks ago and its so worth it! Any new idea of how to tie the strap?


----------



## sammi_nysh

Glamnatic said:


> OtteNy has a 20% sale on new season items including the Pashli code is oops20 !
> 
> ..it's getting me tempted to get a mini pashli, blue, beige and black are available, any thoughts?




Thx! Just ordered the medium black pashli!


----------



## Glamnatic

sammi_nysh said:


> Thx! Just ordered the medium black pashli!



Congrats! i want the mini pashli for sure but i don't know what color i want....i have bags on all of the colors available so Im a bit unsure...maybe i should pass lol


----------



## Glamnatic

miszmila said:


> Got this from the harrods preview sale few weeks ago and its so worth it! Any new idea of how to tie the strap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2227825



Your new bag is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## bagt

Hi everyone, I bought my first pashli about 2 weeks ago, I got it from eBay because I wanted to save some money but now I'm not sure that it's authentic. Everything looks just like the original pashli but the zipper rings do not have the "3.1 phillip lim" logo, the zipper pulls are leather but the bag didn't come with the long strap.

I told the seller I want my money back because it doesn't seem original, and she's telling me that it's completely authentic, that the first generation of pashli didn't come with the 3.1 phillip lim logo on the zipper rings, but if I'm not mistaken the first generation came with chains on the zippers, not leather straps right?

It was a good deal, if it's real of course I would love to keep it, but I'm not sure about it.

Oh yeah, and at one side of the bag, inside of the area that is covered when the zippers are up, there are some silver marks, like marks of the pattern.


----------



## Morisa

bagt said:


> Hi everyone, I bought my first pashli about 2 weeks ago, I got it from eBay because I wanted to save some money but now I'm not sure that it's authentic. Everything looks just like the original pashli but the zipper rings do not have the "3.1 phillip lim" logo, the zipper pulls are leather but the bag didn't come with the long strap.
> 
> I told the seller I want my money back because it doesn't seem original, and she's telling me that it's completely authentic, that the first generation of pashli didn't come with the 3.1 phillip lim logo on the zipper rings, but if I'm not mistaken the first generation came with chains on the zippers, not leather straps right?
> 
> It was a good deal, if it's real of course I would love to keep it, but I'm not sure about it.
> 
> Oh yeah, and at one side of the bag, inside of the area that is covered when the zippers are up, there are some silver marks, like marks of the pattern.



I saw your post in the "authenticate this" thread, but you did not post any photos.  It's nearly impossible to provide any opinion without photos.  If you could provide some clear, close up pictures of what you are referring to, we may be able to better advise.


----------



## miszmila

Glamnatic said:


> Your new bag is gorgeous!!!!



Yeahhh so excited about it thanxxxx &#128536;


----------



## bagt

Morisa said:


> I saw your post in the "authenticate this" thread, but you did not post any photos.  It's nearly impossible to provide any opinion without photos.  If you could provide some clear, close up pictures of what you are referring to, we may be able to better advise.



Yeah you're right, I posted some pictures! I just need to know if there's a first generation pashli with the characteristics of my bag. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Mininana

bagt said:


> Hi everyone, I bought my first pashli about 2 weeks ago, I got it from eBay because I wanted to save some money but now I'm not sure that it's authentic. Everything looks just like the original pashli but the zipper rings do not have the "3.1 phillip lim" logo, the zipper pulls are leather but the bag didn't come with the long strap.
> 
> I told the seller I want my money back because it doesn't seem original, and she's telling me that it's completely authentic, that the first generation of pashli didn't come with the 3.1 phillip lim logo on the zipper rings, but if I'm not mistaken the first generation came with chains on the zippers, not leather straps right?
> 
> It was a good deal, if it's real of course I would love to keep it, but I'm not sure about it.
> 
> Oh yeah, and at one side of the bag, inside of the area that is covered when the zippers are up, there are some silver marks, like marks of the pattern.



My pashli has a messenger strap, leather strap on zipper pulls. No logo on pulls or chains??


----------



## wilted wings

Glamnatic said:


> OtteNy has a 20% sale on new season items including the Pashli code is oops20 !
> 
> ..it's getting me tempted to get a mini pashli, blue, beige and black are available, any thoughts?



Hi Glamnatic, thank you for sharing! Do you know when the discount code expires? I'm still debating whether I can afford the bag or not right now


----------



## Glamnatic

wilted wings said:


> Hi Glamnatic, thank you for sharing! Do you know when the discount code expires? I'm still debating whether I can afford the bag or not right now



Expires the 25 of june 3pm EST.


----------



## sparklesandsalt

mad_caliope said:


> I recently bought a mini pashli and I absolutely love it.  I can fit a Leica point-and-shoot camera, a small wallet, a cell phone, and some misc stuff in it without it being overloaded.  I will try to get some photos for you in the next day or two


Thank so so much! I've just purchased it in navy - hopefully it will arrive in time for my birthday in two days!! =D 

The OtteNY code is amazing, Wilted Wings - if you miss this code Forward by Elyse has 15% off if you download their iOS app.


----------



## sammi_nysh

Glamnatic said:


> Congrats! i want the mini pashli for sure but i don't know what color i want....i have bags on all of the colors available so Im a bit unsure...maybe i should pass lol



Thx! I always want to get a pashli as work bag, but the original one looked huge on my (I'm 5'3). I've been waiting for discount code on the medium for a while. I was debating between the navy and black. But because the code, i think black is mean to be! lol... 

By the way, the mini is adorable! You totally should get it. It's perfect for the summer. I prefer the pop color for the mini, instead the standard color, black or navy. It's just a fun bag to carry around.


----------



## bagt

Mininana said:


> My pashli has a messenger strap, leather strap on zipper pulls. No logo on pulls or chains??



Nope  the seller it's been so negative about my concern about the authencity of the bag, so she partially refund me (almost full price), nobody answered me at the "authenticate this phillip lim" thread so I couldn't look for more proofs 

I'll try to buy it at sales, I missed the OTTE 20% discount so hopefully I can find it somewhere else!


----------



## Mininana

bagt said:


> Nope  the seller it's been so negative about my concern about the authencity of the bag, so she partially refund me (almost full price), nobody answered me at the "authenticate this phillip lim" thread so I couldn't look for more proofs
> 
> I'll try to buy it at sales, I missed the OTTE 20% discount so hopefully I can find it somewhere else!



None of my zipper pulls have any engraving


----------



## Mininana

None have a logo


----------



## jaqliz

Mininana said:


> View attachment 2234938
> 
> 
> View attachment 2234939
> 
> 
> View attachment 2234940
> 
> 
> 
> None have a logo



Is that the green mini pashli on ebay from the lady selling it from arcadia, ca? If that was it I was bidding on that too but when I asked her a few questions about the details of the bag she was very rude about it so I decided to just buy a brand new one, do you have more pics of the bag?


----------



## Mininana

jaqliz said:


> Is that the green mini pashli on ebay from the lady selling it from arcadia, ca? If that was it I was bidding on that too but when I asked her a few questions about the details of the bag she was very rude about it so I decided to just buy a brand new one, do you have more pics of the bag?



It's my regular pashli with a strap that I bought at Barney's in Southern California


----------



## bagt

Mininana said:


> View attachment 2234938
> 
> 
> View attachment 2234939
> 
> 
> View attachment 2234940
> 
> 
> 
> None have a logo



Thank you so much for the images, sadly my bag doesn't come with strap either, so it's missing a lot of stuff and I would prefer to return it and buy it directly, so I can be 100% sure that's real, thanks a lot


----------



## Mininana

No problem!

The one without the strap is an even older version. I know this because I had the choice of either when I purchased mine


----------



## emmzk

wahh i missed the otte 20% sale  
please post any other promos that are going on..thanks!!


----------



## funsized

hehe I've been following this thread for a while and finally bit the bullet and ordered a medium Pashli in Taupe last night with the Forward by Elyse app. The 15% code is sweet  Can't wait for her to arrive!!!


----------



## bagt

funsized said:


> hehe I've been following this thread for a while and finally bit the bullet and ordered a medium Pashli in Taupe last night with the Forward by Elyse app. The 15% code is sweet  Can't wait for her to arrive!!!



Congrats!

So sad they only have the mini and medium of the black


----------



## Mikasa

Anyone knows where to get a large pashli in jade with a code or discount? Thanks.


----------



## ohmyjessalynn

Hello everyone! I'm new here even though I've been a long time lurker  . A couple months ago I ordered my 3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli Shark Embossed Large Satchel from Saks online. It was originally back ordered until September 22nd 2013 but I guess they received the shipment early! I thought my first post would be sharing my new favorite handbag. I ordered this purse for $948.38 CAD *cringes* with no discount. On top of that I had to pay $38.78 shipping and $218.22 in duties and taxes. Making the total: $1,205.38. Sigh sometimes I wish I lived in the US. However I knew that I would get a lot of use out of this purse therefore I somewhat justified it. And let me tell you that I would pay it all over again because I'm obsessed with this satchel. 

The bag is really spacious which is great for school/work. As you can see compared to my iPad. It's a little heavy to begin with and can certainly weigh a lot if you like to carry your life in your purse like I do  . I'm 6'ft tall and I really like that this purse has adjustable cross-body straps because most of them are too short on me. When worn cross body the purse hits me at my hip. The long strap is comfortable and doesn't dig in the skin. The leather is also really durable. My cat has taken a few swipes at it with his claws and there's no scratches. If you love over-sized bags then this one is a must have!! Hope you enjoyed the photos!

Second last photo: 3.1 Phillip Lim logo on the zipper handle, barely visible.
Last photo: Size comparison to the Michael Kors Selma Top-Zip Satchel


----------



## missjesf

Hi all! I have been wanting a Royal Blue bag for so long. The ones I have looked at were the Givenchy Mini Pandora and of course, the Celine Nano Luggage. Both are very, very expensive for a miniature bag (esp. since Celine prices just went up another $100!). I already have a Givenchy and Celine bag so I was wondering if you Pashili owners think the Mini Pashili is worth it? $650? I'm really loving the Colbalt Blue...  Let me know what you guys think, please!


----------



## missjesf

Pashli** Sorry for the spelling!


----------



## bagt

If somebody knows a coupon or sale for a large pashli please let me know!


----------



## mad_caliope

missjesf said:


> Hi all! I have been wanting a Royal Blue bag for so long. The ones I have looked at were the Givenchy Mini Pandora and of course, the Celine Nano Luggage. Both are very, very expensive for a miniature bag (esp. since Celine prices just went up another $100!). I already have a Givenchy and Celine bag so I was wondering if you Pashili owners think the Mini Pashili is worth it? $650? I'm really loving the Colbalt Blue...  Let me know what you guys think, please!


 
Hi *missjesf * I bought the mini pashli in black several weeks ago, and I love it.  I use it for more casual occasions where I do not want to have to worry about my bag and what might get spilled on it, bumped into it, and so forth.  Much to my surprise, it really holds quite a bit for a small bag. The leather is definitely not the same quality as the more expensive designers (you get spoiled by Hermes leathers for life!), but it is very durable.  I really did not like the smell of the leather when I took it out of the box (I hate being able to smell the dye in the leather), but it aired out and the cheaper leather smell went away.  I am actually thinking of getting another one in a different color because, for me, it is a totally worry-free bag.  Do I think it is worth $650?  Well, compared to the prices of H, Chanel, LV, Givenchy, etc, it is relatively inexpensive for a very functional and stylish bag.  Hope this helps, and I hope you find one that you love


----------



## skyqueen

missjesf said:


> Hi all! I have been wanting a Royal Blue bag for so long. The ones I have looked at were the Givenchy Mini Pandora and of course, the Celine Nano Luggage. Both are very, very expensive for a miniature bag (esp. since Celine prices just went up another $100!). I already have a Givenchy and Celine bag so I was wondering if you Pashili owners think the Mini Pashili is worth it? $650? I'm really loving the Colbalt Blue...  Let me know what you guys think, please!


The cobalt blue is my favorite...get it!


----------



## missjesf

mad_caliope said:


> Hi *missjesf * I bought the mini pashli in black several weeks ago, and I love it.  I use it for more casual occasions where I do not want to have to worry about my bag and what might get spilled on it, bumped into it, and so forth.  Much to my surprise, it really holds quite a bit for a small bag. The leather is definitely not the same quality as the more expensive designers (you get spoiled by Hermes leathers for life!), but it is very durable.  I really did not like the smell of the leather when I took it out of the box (I hate being able to smell the dye in the leather), but it aired out and the cheaper leather smell went away.  I am actually thinking of getting another one in a different color because, for me, it is a totally worry-free bag.  Do I think it is worth $650?  Well, compared to the prices of H, Chanel, LV, Givenchy, etc, it is relatively inexpensive for a very functional and stylish bag.  Hope this helps, and I hope you find one that you love





skyqueen said:


> The cobalt blue is my favorite...get it!


Thank you for the opinions! I have just placed my order from Saks!! I am in Washington so it's tax free, which saves me a bit. I will post some pictures once I receive it in the mail. 

The only concern I have now is the gunmetal hardware. I have seen a lot of posts about the gunmetal chipping. I am hoping it won't affect me as much especially since my buckle might be smaller since it is the mini


----------



## skyqueen

missjesf said:


> Thank you for the opinions! I have just placed my order from Saks!! I am in Washington so it's tax free, which saves me a bit. I will post some pictures once I receive it in the mail.
> 
> The only concern I have now is the gunmetal hardware. I have seen a lot of posts about the gunmetal chipping. I am hoping it won't affect me as much especially since my buckle might be smaller since it is the mini


Yes...post a pic!
I just went on the Saks website...the new red is stunning, too. I'm curious to see the mini size with the zippers open.
Can't decide between the mini/medium.


----------



## missjesf

skyqueen said:


> Yes...post a pic!
> I just went on the Saks website...the new red is stunning, too. I'm curious to see the mini size with the zippers open.
> Can't decide between the mini/medium.



I think the medium is the perfect size but honestly, it really depends on your height and what you plan to put in it. I'm around 5' 2" so I prefer the mini bags


----------



## skyqueen

missjesf said:


> I think the medium is the perfect size but honestly, it really depends on your height and what you plan to put in it. I'm around 5' 2" so I prefer the mini bags


LOL!
I'm 5'10"! But after schlepping my suitcase/tote for years, I can't deal with big bags.....


----------



## Ryleigh0731

Has anyone seen any more of the hot pink pashli bags in any stores?  I called Barney's and they don't have anymore not sure where else to look.  I love this bag and I need to have it


----------



## gratytude

how is the weight of the medium pashli?  Wondering if it is heavy.


----------



## missjesf

Introducing my Mini Pashli in Cobalt! 














Cobalt is paired with Gunmetal hardware so I'm already being overprotective of the buckle so I can prevent it from peeling. It's really easy to open and close the flap as long as you line up the clasps. I believe if you try to push it together without lining them up, then the buckle will most likely get scratched up. Another thing I believe can cause chunks of color to peel off is if you leave it unbuckle and walk around because the flap will bounce against the buckle, causing scratches (if that makes any sense...)! 

Enjoy!


----------



## angelamaz2

Congrats on ur mini pashli! Is the blue this bright IRL?


----------



## missjesf

angelamaz2 said:


> Congrats on ur mini pashli! Is the blue this bright IRL?



Not AS bright but it's an eye-catching blue. I would say it's more of a royal blue than an electric blue. Hope that helps!


----------



## missjesf

Here are some more pictures of the size and strap that most people have questions on.
Excuse my loungewear, pretty warm here in Seattle but I am 5' 2" and this is how the mini looks on me. To me, the size doesn't look too small or too big on me. I don't prefer bags that look like it's eating me up.





For those who were talking about the straps, I do have to say that it IS long. As you can see, I have adjusted the hole that is suitable for me, however, the leftover "tail" is A LOT. 





Hope these pictures helped! Sorry for the iPhone quality.


----------



## skyqueen

missjesf said:


> Here are some more pictures of the size and strap that most people have questions on.
> Excuse my loungewear, pretty warm here in Seattle but I am 5' 2" and this is how the mini looks on me. To me, the size doesn't look too small or too big on me. I don't prefer bags that look like it's eating me up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who were talking about the straps, I do have to say that it IS long. As you can see, I have adjusted the hole that is suitable for me, however, the leftover "tail" is A LOT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope these pictures helped! Sorry for the iPhone quality.


Looks terrific...enjoy!!!


----------



## funsized

The little cobalt is so adorable!! Im resisting the urge to pick up a mini since I have a Coach mini Tanner that has a similar shape. Though let's be real--the mini Pashli is way more badass than the mini Tanner. 

Here is my new Pashli medium in Taupe! I'm 5'3" and the size is perfect on me. It fits my 13in Macbook air and alot of room to spare. Color is great for all seasons! The primary con is that she is on the heavy side...


----------



## pancake

funsized said:


> The little cobalt is so adorable!! Im resisting the urge to pick up a mini since I have a Coach mini Tanner that has a similar shape. Though let's be real--the mini Pashli is way more badass than the mini Tanner.
> 
> Here is my new Pashli medium in Taupe! I'm 5'3" and the size is perfect on me. It fits my 13in Macbook air and alot of room to spare. Color is great for all seasons! The primary con is that she is on the heavy side...



Hi glad to hear the medium size fits the 13" well! I've been contemplating whether to get it. Could u also post a modeling pic? I'm the same height as u and would like to see the proportions...


----------



## brandonjeon

woot, totally forgot to post this here, but it was a video i made of the bag i bought this year 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHHFVSZ2_q8&feature=c4-overview&playnext=1&list=TLqsvK3o0K0_Y

i was gona post a picture here, but why not the video! its more than just a picture


----------



## kings_20

I'm looking for a medium in coral - if anyone sees one for sale, please PM me!  Thanks in advance...


----------



## ILOVEshopping!

First post on TPF!  Missjessf, you gave me the gentle nudge I needed to pull the trigger and order the Medium Pashli in Cobalt.   I can't wait for her to arrive.  None of my local department stores carry Philip Lim so it was a great help to see your pictures.  Thanks again


----------



## missjesf

ILOVEshopping! said:


> First post on TPF!  Missjessf, you gave me the gentle nudge I needed to pull the trigger and order the Medium Pashli in Cobalt.   I can't wait for her to arrive.  None of my local department stores carry Philip Lim so it was a great help to see your pictures.  Thanks again



You are very welcome! I am very happy that my post has helped you make your decision. Hope you will post some pictures when it arrives


----------



## ILOVEshopping!

missjesf said:


> You are very welcome! I am very happy that my post has helped you make your decision. Hope you will post some pictures when it arrives



I sure will.  UPS is delivering today!  I try to figure out how to upload pictures and get something up this weekend.  So excited.  I swear I'm checking my tracking number every 30 minutes to see if she's been delivered yet.


----------



## PhantomPrincess

missjesf said:


> Here are some more pictures of the size and strap that most people have questions on.
> Excuse my loungewear, pretty warm here in Seattle but I am 5' 2" and this is how the mini looks on me. To me, the size doesn't look too small or too big on me. I don't prefer bags that look like it's eating me up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope these pictures helped! Sorry for the iPhone quality.



Thanks so much for showing this! I'm about 5'1, maybe barely 5'2 and I was worried this bag might be a little too long for me; the joys of being short.


----------



## taste4design

I just love this bag - l only discovered it today on youtube.


----------



## VintageShoe80

That is so cute!  The bag looks good on you 



fshnonmymind said:


> I recently took the tags off so she's a keeper, lol. Here is my medium floral Pashli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2196441


----------



## ILOVEshopping!

My medium cobalt Pashli arrived yesterday.  I wasn't quite sure I was going to keep her.  I loved the size, loved the color but I kept comparing the leather to that of my Prada I've been carrying most of the Spring/Summer.  There is no comparison, but there's no comparison in price either.  I slept on it and decided the Pashli is a keeper!  I think this is going to be a great daily bag I will carry for years to come.  I've posted a quick iphone pic.  If anyone would like to see more I'm happy to post.


----------



## funsized

ILOVEshopping! said:


> My medium cobalt Pashli arrived yesterday.  I wasn't quite sure I was going to keep her.  I loved the size, loved the color but I kept comparing the leather to that of my Prada I've been carrying most of the Spring/Summer.  There is no comparison, but there's no comparison in price either.  I slept on it and decided the Pashli is a keeper!  I think this is going to be a great daily bag I will carry for years to vome.  I've posted a quick iphone pic.  If anyone would like to see more I'm happy to post.



The cobalt leather and gun metal hardware combo looks amazing! Unique and chic  congrats!


----------



## Momo28

My medium taupe satchel arrived today and it is gorgeous. Just the right size for me.


----------



## kings_20

The cobalt and taupe are GORGEOUS!!  I am so wanting a coral or taupe Pashli in medium.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Hi ladies,  I found a black mini today at a consignment shop for $350 and was wondering if I made the right decision being hat it only retails for $650 but it's super cute and brand new with auth cards and all.  Seeing it on you guys makes me want to keep it but now I wish it was a different color since I'm loving the blue and red!


----------



## Glamnatic

gottaluvmybags said:


> Hi ladies,  I found a black mini today at a consignment shop for $350 and was wondering if I made the right decision being hat it only retails for $650 but it's super cute and brand new with auth cards and all.  Seeing it on you guys makes me want to keep it but now I wish it was a different color since I'm loving the blue and red!



Keep it!! I wish I could get a Pashli for that price!! If not give it to me haha !


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Glamnatic said:


> Keep it!! I wish I could get a Pashli for that price!! If not give it to me haha !



 I had to decide between the pashli and a balenciaga clous but the bal was worn and a bit too heavy.  I used to not have any black bags and in the last month I added a Chanel, bottega and the pashli to my collection - all in black.

I'm going to try it tomorrow and will try to post pics for you all


----------



## taste4design

gottaluvmybags said:


> Hi ladies,  I found a black mini today at a consignment shop for $350 and was wondering if I made the right decision being hat it only retails for $650 but it's super cute and brand new with auth cards and all.  Seeing it on you guys makes me want to keep it but now I wish it was a different color since I'm loving the blue and red!


Sounds like a great 'deal' to me. I say keep it


----------



## Advo

Has anyone seen the floral in mini anywhere recently? I regretted not buying and now it's of course absolutely sold out everywhere.


----------



## jgodcheergrl

I just got my first mini pashli! I love it! Here it is!


----------



## vst86

Just got this in the mail from blue and cream in ny.. It was on sale and the last one


----------



## heyyeh

vst86 said:


> Just got this in the mail from blue and cream in ny.. It was on sale and the last one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2271465


 
Very cute! You'll love this purchase


----------



## vst86

heyyeh said:


> Very cute! You'll love this purchase



Thank you! I love it already


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

vst86 said:


> Just got this in the mail from blue and cream in ny.. It was on sale and the last one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2271465



i like it! can you take a picture sometime with what you have in it. would love to see what it holds.


----------



## ZombieCandi

Does anyone have any store or website shop intel on a white Pashli Mini? Is that color apart of the perm range, like black? If I ever got a one, it would definitely be that!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I'm loving my Pashli, so sorry I ever considered not keeping it!  We went to see Chicago at the Hollywood Bowl and it was so easy to carry it while chasing my little ones


----------



## skyqueen

gottaluvmybags said:


> View attachment 2274542
> 
> 
> I'm loving my Pashli, so sorry I ever considered not keeping it!  We went to see Chicago at the Hollywood Bowl and it was so easy to carry it while chasing my little ones



Perfect!


----------



## xJOLE

Came across this beauty the other day and was sorely tempted.. The ponyhair is just so worrisome for me, though! Any tips on how to prevent balding, especially because this is a crossbody bag?

http://distilleryimage0.s3.amazonaws.com/4761e984f7d011e2a4fb22000a1f97ec_7.jpg


----------



## Glamnatic

Hi, could anyone do me a favor? I found this bag on ebay....i know this is not the authentication thread but i need some help, could anyone compare this pictures to their bags and tell me what do you think? Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/phillip-lim...586?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f27a10c92


----------



## Wildflower22

Is the burgundy color a red-based burgundy or more purple/brown based like in this photographs?

EX - http://www.barneys.com/3.1-Phillip-...ault,pd.html?gclid=CJTnrYb22bgCFS1p7AodFjMAog


----------



## xJOLE

jgodcheergrl said:


> I just got my first mini pashli! I love it! Here it is!


----------



## jgodcheergrl

xJOLE said:


> Is the front panel calf hair? I came across a lovely white/black/leopard calfhair combo but I'm really worried about balding, especially because this is a crossbody bag.. Are you doing anything to protect it before you wear it?



Yes it is pony hair on the front! I haven't taken it out for a test spin yet so I'm not sure about balding yet. But I change out my bags so often I don't really ever use any protection sprays (I get too worried that will damage it more than I could!)


----------



## PollyGal

Does anyone know if the lovely croc/suede - leather black pashli comes in any other colours?


----------



## gratytude

jgodcheergrl said:


> Yes it is pony hair on the front! I haven't taken it out for a test spin yet so I'm not sure about balding yet. But I change out my bags so often I don't really ever use any protection sprays (I get too worried that will damage it more than I could!)


If the pony hair is on the front, I wouldn't worry too much about balding...when bags are all pony (like on the back) for sure there is a problem.  I have a few hair calf bags with this leather only on a panel in the front...no problem.  enjoy!


----------



## bluebear_74

*Waves* Newbie here.

So after going back and forth between the medium and large for ages (I'm 5'), I'm after the black medium Pashli bag but it's not really available in Australia (that I know of?). Does anyone know which online stores sell it? So far Barneys is the cheapest (including shipping). Net-A-Porter is cheaper but they only have the large


----------



## vst86

bluebear_74 said:


> *Waves* Newbie here.
> 
> So after going back and forth between the medium and large for ages (I'm 5'), I'm after the black medium Pashli bag but it's not really available in Australia (that I know of?). Does anyone know which online stores sell it? So far Barneys is the cheapest (including shipping). Net-A-Porter is cheaper but they only have the large



Forward by elyse walker has a med black pashli


----------



## bluebear_74

vst86 said:


> Forward by elyse walker has a med black pashli


Thanks. Looks like it's pre-order though  The earliest estimated delivered is a few days after I've left for the US.


----------



## GenYbagaddict

So pleased to see this thread take off now. Was lurking here in Oct last yr obsessing about this bag but it wasn't as popular then and not many people could share on it. 

My generation of Pashli doesn't have a lining on the inside, so the suede got on my stuff initially and left a residue. It does get a bit heavy with techy gadgets in there so I try not to put too much in. Also I love the medium size because my version is too ridiculously big to wear comfortably as a cross body satchel unlike the medium. 

It's an awesome bag and from what I see, it's improved in quality so please do seriously get it if you are considering the bag. You won't regret it.


----------



## MrGoyard

It's a gorgeous bag and price wise it's pretty good. I have a 31 Hour Bag in nude, loving it.
3.1 Phillip Lim is one of my favorite brands right now, I would love a section for this brand:

http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/3-1-phillip-lim-section-830369.html


----------



## jgodcheergrl

gratytude said:


> If the pony hair is on the front, I wouldn't worry too much about balding...when bags are all pony (like on the back) for sure there is a problem.  I have a few hair calf bags with this leather only on a panel in the front...no problem.  enjoy!


the pony hair is on the back too :|


----------



## buim87

has anyone seen any yellow pashli anywhere? Am I too late?


----------



## xJOLE

gratytude said:


> If the pony hair is on the front, I wouldn't worry too much about balding...when bags are all pony (like on the back) for sure there is a problem.  I have a few hair calf bags with this leather only on a panel in the front...no problem.  enjoy!


These Mini Pashlis also have the calfhair on the back panel as well (at least the one I tried on did). That's why I asked, because it is a crossbody bag which means it will be rubbing against your hip.. which could be bad news for calfhair!


----------



## JessGuerrero

Hey all,

I'm new to the forum but I've been looking for a bag for my upcoming birthday and I thought you guys would be the best people to ask for advice! I've decided that I want the 3.1 Phillip Lim BLACK PASHLI MEDIUM SATCHEL in black croc embossed leather 31philliplim.com/collections/womens-pf13-accessories#look23

 however it's no longer available on the 3.1 Phillip Lim online store nor in the NY store. I found the bag on lagarconne.com so i contacted the brand to find out if it's an authorized retailer or not (cause i'm nervous to buy a fake!) but still no word back. My second thought is the PASHLI MEDIUM SATCHEL in shark embossed leather because one it's available on the brand's website and two i think maybe it will hold up better than the croc one. http://31philliplim.com/shop/products/pashli-medium-satchel#

Does anyone have the BLACK CROC PASHLI MEDIUM SATCHEL? and if so coudl they say if the bag wears well?

Also have you guys ever used lagarconne.com and know if it's a good site with real bags??

Thanks!!


----------



## sparklesandsalt

JessGuerrero said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm new to the forum but I've been looking for a bag for my upcoming birthday and I thought you guys would be the best people to ask for advice! I've decided that I want the 3.1 Phillip Lim BLACK PASHLI MEDIUM SATCHEL in black croc embossed leather 31philliplim.com/collections/womens-pf13-accessories#look23
> 
> however it's no longer available on the 3.1 Phillip Lim online store nor in the NY store. I found the bag on lagarconne.com so i contacted the brand to find out if it's an authorized retailer or not (cause i'm nervous to buy a fake!) but still no word back. My second thought is the PASHLI MEDIUM SATCHEL in shark embossed leather because one it's available on the brand's website and two i think maybe it will hold up better than the croc one. http://31philliplim.com/shop/products/pashli-medium-satchel#
> 
> Does anyone have the BLACK CROC PASHLI MEDIUM SATCHEL? and if so coudl they say if the bag wears well?
> 
> Also have you guys ever used lagarconne.com and know if it's a good site with real bags??
> 
> Thanks!!


La garconne is definitely reputable - I don't own the croc stamped Pashli but would love to see photos if you decide to purchase it


----------



## GenYbagaddict

bluebear_74 said:


> *Waves* Newbie here.
> 
> So after going back and forth between the medium and large for ages (I'm 5'), I'm after the black medium Pashli bag but it's not really available in Australia (that I know of?). Does anyone know which online stores sell it? So far Barneys is the cheapest (including shipping). Net-A-Porter is cheaper but they only have the large



I bought mine from Shopbop and they ship for free with a box too. Hope you get one.
http://www.shopbop.com/31-phillip-lim/br/v=1/2534374302181020.htm


----------



## GenYbagaddict

GenYbagaddict said:


> So pleased to see this thread take off now. Was lurking here in Oct last yr obsessing about this bag but it wasn't as popular then and not many people could share on it.
> 
> My generation of Pashli doesn't have a lining on the inside, so the suede got on my stuff initially and left a residue. It does get a bit heavy with techy gadgets in there so I try not to put too much in. Also I love the medium size because my version is too ridiculously big to wear comfortably as a cross body satchel unlike the medium.
> 
> It's an awesome bag and from what I see, it's improved in quality so please do seriously get it if you are considering the bag. You won't regret it.



Sorry I took the bag out to look at it again today and I am wrong, the part I refer to that has no lining is the inside leather pocket which annoys me as I like to keep my weekly ticket and lippie there. There is a satin lining for the rest of the bag. Sorry if I made anyone confused with my previous statement.


----------



## Mininana

GenYbagaddict said:


> Sorry I took the bag out to look at it again today and I am wrong, the part I refer to that has no lining is the inside leather pocket which annoys me as I like to keep my weekly ticket and lippie there. There is a satin lining for the rest of the bag. Sorry if I made anyone confused with my previous statement.



Oh!! Okok


Mine doesn't have lining inside of the pocket either and I got my bag around valentines day this year


----------



## Shelly95

Wheres the cheapest place to buy this bag?? I want a red mini pashli and a medium taupe. I'll get the red mini pashli from Net-a-porter since its cheaper in AUD but they dont have medium taupe.


----------



## Glamnatic

Shelly95 said:


> Wheres the cheapest place to buy this bag?? I want a red mini pashli and a medium taupe. I'll get the red mini pashli from Net-a-porter since its cheaper in AUD but they dont have medium taupe.



Forward by Elyse Walker gives you a 15% off when you first purchase from their phone app with code iforward15


----------



## Shelly95

Glamnatic said:


> Forward by Elyse Walker gives you a 15% off when you first purchase from their phone app with code iforward15



Thanks for the code! But it doesnt apply to medium taupe since its preorder


----------



## Soapturtle

I can decide which pashli to pickup cobalt or jade???


----------



## Mininana

Soapturtle said:


> I can decide which pashli to pickup cobalt or jade???



I love my jade but I feel cobalt might have matched my wardrobe better. I just dislike wearing camo green with the bag and I wear that green so much!!

So I never really use the bag...


----------



## understatedchic

I just bought the Pashli for my Birthday. I really wanted the cobalt but they only had the mini and medium in store so I settle for the ink. I debated back and forth whether I wanted to return the bag and order the cobalt after I seen that Ssense had the large cobalt. But i ultimately settled on ink and i love how in some lighting it looks black and in the daylight looks blue. 

I did so much research before i bought this bag, And this thread was so beneficial and instrumental in me making my decision. (I had been lurking purseform for a long time lol) So I just wanted to thank everyone in this thread who contributed there insight and knowledge.


----------



## Morisa

understatedchic said:


> I just bought the Pashli for my Birthday. I really wanted the cobalt but they only had the mini and medium in store so I settle for the ink. I debated back and forth whether I wanted to return the bag and order the cobalt after I seen that Ssense had the large cobalt. But i ultimately settled on ink and i love how in some lighting it looks black and in the daylight looks blue.
> 
> I did so much research before i bought this bag, And this thread was so beneficial and instrumental in me making my decision. (I had been lurking purseform for a long time lol) So I just wanted to thank everyone in this thread who contributed there insight and knowledge.



Gorgeous!!  Happy birthday and enjoy your new bag!


----------



## ILOVEshopping!

I'm still absolutely loving my medium cobalt Pashli.  I haven't switched bags for more then a day since I got it.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xJOLE

understatedchic said:


> I just bought the Pashli for my Birthday. I really wanted the cobalt but they only had the mini and medium in store so I settle for the ink. I debated back and forth whether I wanted to return the bag and order the cobalt after I seen that Ssense had the large cobalt. But i ultimately settled on ink and i love how in some lighting it looks black and in the daylight looks blue.
> 
> I did so much research before i bought this bag, And this thread was so beneficial and instrumental in me making my decision. (I had been lurking purseform for a long time lol) So I just wanted to thank everyone in this thread who contributed there insight and knowledge.



Where did you end up buying it from? I see you're from Toronto, and I'm pretty sure Holt Renfrew in Yorkdale had a mdeium cobalt Pashli when I was there last week!


----------



## terri_berri

I am so surprised that 3.1 Philip Lim hasn't got it's own section in on the forum... but I just joined on the bandwagon... bought the medium croc stamped Pashli in black and I cannot be any happier!!!


----------



## melodycadence

Gorgeous pashli bags!


----------



## PollyGal

terri_berri said:


> I am so surprised that 3.1 Philip Lim hasn't got it's own section in on the forum... but I just joined on the bandwagon... bought the medium croc stamped Pashli in black and I cannot be any happier!!!



I love that bag - could you post a picture of it please! Am trying to decide if I should splurge!


----------



## j0ann

I'm heavily considering this bag, but I'm still unsure.

Does anyone have both the medium and large? I would love to see a modeled size comparison. I'm 5' 1" if that helps. I love big bags, but I wouldn't want something too overwhelming.

Also, are the short-handles really bothersome? Do they hurt your arms? I know the longer strap can be used, but I think I will probably using short handles most of the time.

Has anyone experienced color transfer? I'm considering taupe (along with black and navy).



Thank you!


----------



## understatedchic

xJOLE said:


> Where did you end up buying it from? I see you're from Toronto, and I'm pretty sure Holt Renfrew in Yorkdale had a mdeium cobalt Pashli when I was there last week!


I ended up picking up the bag at the Bloor location. I really wanted the large Cobalt, (I dont feel complete if i don't have a large bag that can hold everything in, lol) they also had the medium cobalt at Bloor, it really is gorgeous.


----------



## ILOVEshopping!

j0ann said:


> I'm heavily considering this bag, but I'm still unsure.
> 
> Does anyone have both the medium and large? I would love to see a modeled size comparison. I'm 5' 1" if that helps. I love big bags, but I wouldn't want something too overwhelming.
> 
> Also, are the short-handles really bothersome? Do they hurt your arms? I know the longer strap can be used, but I think I will probably using short handles most of the time.
> 
> Has anyone experienced color transfer? I'm considering taupe (along with black and navy).
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Hi JOann!  

I wish I had both to show you .  I have the medium and at 5'4" I don't feel like it's too big at all.  If I could I'd buy the large in a heartbeat.  Maybe down the road!  

As for the handles and color transfer, I've had no issues at all (I have the cobalt color).  

If you can, I'd suggest ordering the medium and the large from a retailer like Nordstrom (no hassle returns).  Decide which you prefer and send the other back.


----------



## Laurenpwy

Does anyone have the lovely feather pashli? Would love to see it in "real life" &#9786;


----------



## Mininana

j0ann said:


> I'm heavily considering this bag, but I'm still unsure.
> 
> Does anyone have both the medium and large? I would love to see a modeled size comparison. I'm 5' 1" if that helps. I love big bags, but I wouldn't want something too overwhelming.
> 
> Also, are the short-handles really bothersome? Do they hurt your arms? I know the longer strap can be used, but I think I will probably using short handles most of the time.
> 
> Has anyone experienced color transfer? I'm considering taupe (along with black and navy).
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Check a few pages back I'm 5.2 and posted pics!!


----------



## jazeline

I went to Barney's last week, since I was so in love with the bag from pictures. Till I got there, I am not in love with the bag, It just different, in terms of quality, I prefer save up my money to get celine. It's just my opinion though... It is pretty, I just don't like the quality.


----------



## hana_3001

Hi guys! 

Modelling photo for my most recent purchase is the medium Pashli in Cobalt

I've done a full review of this bag on my blog: http://vivchic.com/3-1-phillip-lim-pashli-cobalt-in-medium-dressing-tips/





Love to hear you opinions!


----------



## skyqueen

hana_3001 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Modelling photo for my most recent purchase is the medium Pashli in Cobalt
> 
> I've done a full review of this bag on my blog: http://vivchic.com/3-1-phillip-lim-pashli-cobalt-in-medium-dressing-tips/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love to hear you opinions!



Gorgeous!


----------



## hana_3001

skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you hun


----------



## hana_3001

j0ann said:


> I'm heavily considering this bag, but I'm still unsure.
> 
> Does anyone have both the medium and large? I would love to see a modeled size comparison. I'm 5' 1" if that helps. I love big bags, but I wouldn't want something too overwhelming.
> 
> Also, are the short-handles really bothersome? Do they hurt your arms? I know the longer strap can be used, but I think I will probably using short handles most of the time.
> 
> Has anyone experienced color transfer? I'm considering taupe (along with black and navy).
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



I got the medium cobalt one  I'm just around 3cm taller than you


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Hi guys...is anyone a bit Annoyed at the Target colab?  The mini Pashli looks identical


----------



## MissNano

gottaluvmybags said:


> Hi guys...is anyone a bit Annoyed at the Target colab?  The mini Pashli looks identical



I literally just saw the ad in InStyle and wanted to hear opinions. Personally not a fan of this move...


----------



## Glamnatic

For anyone interested otte ny is having a sale with code BS20 and you can get off 20% off Phillip Lim bags !


----------



## gottaluvmybags

MissNano said:


> I literally just saw the ad in InStyle and wanted to hear opinions. Personally not a fan of this move...



Well you know how I feel!!! Why not something similar?  Now I'm walking around with an $800 target bag!


----------



## kb23

bluebear_74 said:


> Thanks. Looks like it's pre-order though  The earliest estimated delivered is a few days after I've left for the US.



Try Shopbop and Farfetch


----------



## understatedchic

gottaluvmybags said:


> Hi guys...is anyone a bit Annoyed at the Target colab?  The mini Pashli looks identical


I'm just gonna wait until the actual release to compare the actual bag to the target one. But from looking at pictures especially the yellow target version, they look similar but not exactly the same, so i might be okay with that.


----------



## Jaime

Finally bought a mini pashli on sale from forward with the in app purchase code! Been putting off taking the plunge but I did it and cant wait to get it. 
I went with the mini because I have way too many bags and most of them large so I thought I could have a piece of the pashli in a small and heaps cheaper too. It was $330.


----------



## epheleen

Jaime said:


> Finally bought a mini pashli on sale from forward with the in app purchase code! Been putting off taking the plunge but I did it and cant wait to get it.
> I went with the mini because I have way too many bags and most of them large so I thought I could have a piece of the pashli in a small and heaps cheaper too. It was $330.



may i know where did you buy the bag and also how to get the code? many many thanks


----------



## nwhite

I really want this bag! I am tempted to buy it from forward!! I would really love the medium size but still can't justify the price!! UGH...

EDIT:  Bags are gone off the website


----------



## nwhite

gottaluvmybags said:


> View attachment 2274542
> 
> 
> I'm loving my Pashli, so sorry I ever considered not keeping it! We went to see Chicago at the Hollywood Bowl and it was so easy to carry it while chasing my little ones


 
I was thinking the minis were too small but looks great on you!!


----------



## Jaime

epheleen said:


> may i know where did you buy the bag and also how to get the code? many many thanks


Forwardforward with their first on app purchase discount



nwhite said:


> I really want this bag! I am tempted to buy it from forward!! I would really love the medium size but still can't justify the price!! UGH...
> 
> EDIT: Bags are gone off the website



I considered the medium in rust, it would have been well under 500 with code but it sold out while I was deciding. I love the look of the Pashli but also couldn't bring myself to pay full price. I'm not sure why, it just didn't rate highly enough for me to spend the money but that might change when I get it. If I love it enough I might one day buy another in a larger size.

Edit: just noticed they've put the pashlis back up at full price. Must have been an error. I've seen forward do that twice before where a bag was heavily reduced only to go back to full price hours later and when questioned about it they said it was an error. I assume that's what happened hear because the same bag I bought is now $650 again. My order is progressing though so appears they're will honor the price.


----------



## epheleen

Jaime said:


> Forwardforward with their first on app purchase discount
> 
> 
> 
> I considered the medium in rust, it would have been well under 500 with code but it sold out while I was deciding. I love the look of the Pashli but also couldn't bring myself to pay full price. I'm not sure why, it just didn't rate highly enough for me to spend the money but that might change when I get it. If I love it enough I might one day buy another in a larger size.
> 
> Edit: just noticed they've put the pashlis back up at full price. Must have been an error. I've seen forward do that twice before where a bag was heavily reduced only to go back to full price hours later and when questioned about it they said it was an error. I assume that's what happened hear because the same bag I bought is now $650 again. My order is progressing though so appears they're will honor the price.



do they restock the bags often? I saw a medium red earlier but now its gone


----------



## Jae33

Jaime said:


> Forwardforward with their first on app purchase discount
> 
> 
> 
> I considered the medium in rust, it would have been well under 500 with code but it sold out while I was deciding. I love the look of the Pashli but also couldn't bring myself to pay full price. I'm not sure why, it just didn't rate highly enough for me to spend the money but that might change when I get it. If I love it enough I might one day buy another in a larger size.
> 
> Edit: just noticed they've put the pashlis back up at full price. Must have been an error. I've seen forward do that twice before where a bag was heavily reduced only to go back to full price hours later and when questioned about it they said it was an error. I assume that's what happened hear because the same bag I bought is now $650 again. My order is progressing though so appears they're will honor the price.



OMG! we are bag twins! LOL I got the Rust in mini too last night and I was thinking twice about buying it- glad I did for $331 with the app code too! I originally wanted the Black one which was on sale too but the Rust caught my eye!!! Lovely color! Can't wait to get my hands on it!!! My LVs are gonna rest for now LOL


----------



## Jae33

epheleen said:


> do they restock the bags often? I saw a medium red earlier but now its gone



You can always contact their CS and have them email you if/when they get the color that you wanted. Their CS is awesome!


----------



## Jaime

Jae33 said:


> OMG! we are bag twins! LOL I got the Rust in mini too last night and I was thinking twice about buying it- glad I did for $331 with the app code too! I originally wanted the Black one which was on sale too but the Rust caught my eye!!! Lovely color! Can't wait to get my hands on it!!! My LVs are gonna rest for now LOL


I almost got black too but the only one I saw was black croc and it was over 500 on sale for the mini... Wasn't going to pay that for it being the mini.


----------



## Jaime

epheleen said:


> do they restock the bags often? I saw a medium red earlier but now its gone


Medium red is still there. Shows for me and in stock.


----------



## nwhite

Jaime said:


> Forwardforward with their first on app purchase discount
> 
> 
> 
> I considered the medium in rust, it would have been well under 500 with code but it sold out while I was deciding. I love the look of the Pashli but also couldn't bring myself to pay full price. I'm not sure why, it just didn't rate highly enough for me to spend the money but that might change when I get it. If I love it enough I might one day buy another in a larger size.
> 
> Edit: just noticed they've put the pashlis back up at full price. Must have been an error. I've seen forward do that twice before where a bag was heavily reduced only to go back to full price hours later and when questioned about it they said it was an error. I assume that's what happened hear because the same bag I bought is now $650 again. My order is progressing though so appears they're will honor the price.



I looked at the rust and that one is beautiful!  Yes, the discount was amazing when I looked this morning.  When I went to check it this afternoon I noticed that those same bags were full price again. I was wondering about that.  Oh well, I'm going to keep my eye out. I think I really want one now!!!

Congrats on your bag!


----------



## NANI1972

Jaime said:


> Forwardforward with their first on app purchase discount
> 
> 
> 
> I considered the medium in rust, it would have been well under 500 with code but it sold out while I was deciding. I love the look of the Pashli but also couldn't bring myself to pay full price. I'm not sure why, it just didn't rate highly enough for me to spend the money but that might change when I get it. If I love it enough I might one day buy another in a larger size.
> 
> Edit: just noticed they've put the pashlis back up at full price. Must have been an error. I've seen forward do that twice before where a bag was heavily reduced only to go back to full price hours later and when questioned about it they said it was an error. I assume that's what happened hear because the same bag I bought is now $650 again. My order is progressing though so appears they're will honor the price.


Did you just download the app to get the code? Is it a universal code or is it different for each person?


----------



## Jaime

The code is iforward15. When you open the app it advertises this promotion. It's for your first order through the app only.


----------



## terri_berri

Yay... I've just received my Pashli in the mail today... so happy with it...

A quick question, should I spray it with a waterproofer before I start using it?


----------



## NANI1972

Jaime said:


> The code is iforward15. When you open the app it advertises this promotion. It's for your first order through the app only.



Thanks!


----------



## nwhite

Would love to see pics ladies!  I am kicking myself for not grabbing one while they were on sale!


----------



## Jaime

Definitely have to be quick with forwardforward sales, the last time I almost bought a bag on sale from them same thing happened. I also have noticed another few bags I had looked at are full price again too. They make alot of errors when the sale starts which they seem to correct quite quickly so if you see something on sale you want grab it in case it's one of the mistakes!


----------



## noon

I'm contemplating between getting a mini in ink or denim..Any suggestions? Also is the forwardforward code still ok to use, I don't live in the US? Thanks!


----------



## Jaime

I don't live in the US either and I used it fine. As long as it's your first in app purchase it will work.


----------



## noon

Jaime said:


> I don't live in the US either and I used it fine. As long as it's your first in app purchase it will work.



Thank you! This may be a stupid question but what is the name of the app?


----------



## Jaime

Forward... Just put forward in the search on the app store and it will come up.


----------



## kb23

I just brought the mini Pashli in Taupe from Forward using the iPhone code, can't wait to receive it!!!!


----------



## Bagluvvahh

love my Mini Pashli in Taupe, will post pics soon!! btw, I'm 5'9" about 135lbs and it looks great crossbody or just as a shoulder bag


----------



## eves

I got my first Pashli today! Ordered it from ForwardForward and it was one of those bags that got marked down by accident 

Just wanted to share something that did not occur to me even after reading online reviews and going into stores to try on the bag. 

The particular style I got, the nubuck and croc one has a softer shape as compared to the normal ones which are more boxy. When the bag arrived I was a little disappointed but I thought I should keep it anyway because I got it at a steal. 

The entire bag just appear more soft and it wasn't the sturdy type I expected it to be. I tried on the normal leather ones in store and I was aware that those has more of a shape. That's like the mehhhh part of this bag.

I think I'll still be keeping this one for now plus it gives me another excuse to get another one in the normal leather!


----------



## kaye

eves said:


> I got my first Pashli today! Ordered it from ForwardForward and it was one of those bags that got marked down by accident
> 
> Just wanted to share something that did not occur to me even after reading online reviews and going into stores to try on the bag.
> 
> The particular style I got, the nubuck and croc one has a softer shape as compared to the normal ones which are more boxy. When the bag arrived I was a little disappointed but I thought I should keep it anyway because I got it at a steal.
> 
> The entire bag just appear more soft and it wasn't the sturdy type I expected it to be. I tried on the normal leather ones in store and I was aware that those has more of a shape. That's like the mehhhh part of this bag.
> 
> I think I'll still be keeping this one for now plus it gives me another excuse to get another one in the normal leather!


 
Good to know!  Thanks for sharing.  How lucky of you to have gotten it on "sale"! Great score!


----------



## vink

It's a beauty!!!! I'm eyeing this version, too! 



eves said:


> I got my first Pashli today! Ordered it from ForwardForward and it was one of those bags that got marked down by accident
> 
> Just wanted to share something that did not occur to me even after reading online reviews and going into stores to try on the bag.
> 
> The particular style I got, the nubuck and croc one has a softer shape as compared to the normal ones which are more boxy. When the bag arrived I was a little disappointed but I thought I should keep it anyway because I got it at a steal.
> 
> The entire bag just appear more soft and it wasn't the sturdy type I expected it to be. I tried on the normal leather ones in store and I was aware that those has more of a shape. That's like the mehhhh part of this bag.
> 
> I think I'll still be keeping this one for now plus it gives me another excuse to get another one in the normal leather!


----------



## NANI1972

angelthelson said:


> love my Mini Pashli in Taupe, will post pics soon!! btw, I'm 5'9" about 135lbs and it looks great crossbody or just as a shoulder bag


Yes please post a modeling pic! I'm considering this color and it would help me greatly with my decision! Thanks!


eves said:


> I got my first Pashli today! Ordered it from ForwardForward and it was one of those bags that got marked down by accident
> 
> Just wanted to share something that did not occur to me even after reading online reviews and going into stores to try on the bag.
> 
> The particular style I got, the nubuck and croc one has a softer shape as compared to the normal ones which are more boxy. When the bag arrived I was a little disappointed but I thought I should keep it anyway because I got it at a steal.
> 
> The entire bag just appear more soft and it wasn't the sturdy type I expected it to be. I tried on the normal leather ones in store and I was aware that those has more of a shape. That's like the mehhhh part of this bag.
> 
> I think I'll still be keeping this one for now plus it gives me another excuse to get another one in the normal leather!


It's gorgeous! You can use a purse organizer and that will help with "shaping" the bag. It works great in my hobo or slouchy style bags.


----------



## mluci

Have any of you ladies had issues with the clasp getting scratched up? I have the medium pashli in black and have only used it a few times, but the clasp looks horrible.  I'm VERY careful with my bags (since I consider them an investment) and when its not in use, I keep it in the dust bag.  I've actually emailed Phillip Lim customer service about this, because I  think its unacceptable for an over $800 bag to get marked up this easily.  I just sent them pictures yesterday, so I'll keep you all posted on their response.


----------



## eves

NANI1972 said:


> Yes please post a modeling pic! I'm considering this color and it would help me greatly with my decision! Thanks!
> 
> It's gorgeous! You can use a purse organizer and that will help with "shaping" the bag. It works great in my hobo or slouchy style bags.



Thanks for the tip! I am going to try shaping it with a bag organizer.



mluci said:


> Have any of you ladies had issues with the clasp getting scratched up? I have the medium pashli in black and have only used it a few times, but the clasp looks horrible.  I'm VERY careful with my bags (since I consider them an investment) and when its not in use, I keep it in the dust bag.  I've actually emailed Phillip Lim customer service about this, because I  think its unacceptable for an over $800 bag to get marked up this easily.  I just sent them pictures yesterday, so I'll keep you all posted on their response.




Sorry to hear about that! 

I read a lot about the clasp getting scratched up. I use a clear tape over the hardware. Not exactly the prettiest way to go about doing it but the tape stays until I find a solution. 

Has anyone tried using clear nail polish over it?


----------



## vink

I used to use a clear nail polish over the hardware trick. Usually, the hardware stay scratch-free until the polish wear off. Then, you'll have to reapply it again. But that take years.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

mluci said:


> Have any of you ladies had issues with the clasp getting scratched up? I have the medium pashli in black and have only used it a few times, but the clasp looks horrible.  I'm VERY careful with my bags (since I consider them an investment) and when its not in use, I keep it in the dust bag.  I've actually emailed Phillip Lim customer service about this, because I  think its unacceptable for an over $800 bag to get marked up this easily.  I just sent them pictures yesterday, so I'll keep you all posted on their response.



Thank you for sharing this, I'm considering emailing them as well.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

vink said:


> I used to use a clear nail polish over the hardware trick. Usually, the hardware stay scratch-free until the polish wear off. Then, you'll have to reapply it again. But that take years.


Great tips ladies!  Thanks!!


----------



## nwhite

eves said:


> I got my first Pashli today! Ordered it from ForwardForward and it was one of those bags that got marked down by accident
> 
> Just wanted to share something that did not occur to me even after reading online reviews and going into stores to try on the bag.
> 
> The particular style I got, the nubuck and croc one has a softer shape as compared to the normal ones which are more boxy. When the bag arrived I was a little disappointed but I thought I should keep it anyway because I got it at a steal.
> 
> The entire bag just appear more soft and it wasn't the sturdy type I expected it to be. I tried on the normal leather ones in store and I was aware that those has more of a shape. That's like the mehhhh part of this bag.
> 
> I think I'll still be keeping this one for now plus it gives me another excuse to get another one in the normal leather!


 
Beautiful!!!! I would definitely keep her


----------



## Jaime

Mine arrived from forward the other day. It has convinced me to pick another up in medium when I find the right colour. It's actually better quality than I had expected!


----------



## xJOLE

Just emailed Forward about a special inquiry for the Black Croc Embossed Medium Pashli... unfortunately, it looks like they won't be restocking this colour. How disappointing!


----------



## kb23

My beautiful Taupe Mini Pashli arrived yesterday and I love it!!!!


----------



## Bagluvvahh

NANI1972 said:


> Yes please post a modeling pic! I'm considering this color and it would help me greatly with my decision! Thanks!


Hi NANI! I returned the Pashli after 3 days, and haven't used it yet! I love the Celine Nano more and that's what I got


----------



## blue_acid

Hi, a newbie in this forum and been obsessing with the Medium Pashli for a while now. Not from the US and contemplating on purchasing it in the UK. Aside from the usual Harrods and Selfridges, where can I buy it? Would appreciate leads if there is any sale or mark downs  Don't mind if it is online as I do have a UK mailing address


----------



## Jaime

Is the forward in app purchase code still working? A friend is trying to buy a Pashli who just signed up with them she's just messaged me to ask if it still works as she can't get it to accept it. Just thought I'd ask here if anyone's been able to use it lately?


----------



## Save_the_Rhinos

Is the leather quality on the shark effect mini pashli  improved?  Earlier this year I was going to buy the full-sized pashli but got turned off when I saw it IRL at Nieman's.  The bag felt relatively "light" and the shark effect leather felt plasticky (in other words, it felt and weighed like a cheap Target pleather bag).

I do have the colorblock Barney's exclusive mini from last summer which is of good quality, but the leather on that one isn't sharkskin effect. I also noticed that they added metal D-rings for the strap attachments on the new mini pashlis.


----------



## Picard

blue_acid said:


> Hi, a newbie in this forum and been obsessing with the Medium Pashli for a while now. Not from the US and contemplating on purchasing it in the UK. Aside from the usual Harrods and Selfridges, where can I buy it? Would appreciate leads if there is any sale or mark downs  Don't mind if it is online as I do have a UK mailing address



You can buy it in Shopbop.com too
http://www.shopbop.com/31-phillip-l...60428&ef_id=UH6XQQAARAGzKyHe:20130916084541:s


----------



## mystar9898

Jaime said:


> Is the forward in app purchase code still working? A friend is trying to buy a Pashli who just signed up with them she's just messaged me to ask if it still works as she can't get it to accept it. Just thought I'd ask here if anyone's been able to use it lately?



I was able to use it last Thursday on a mini Pashli  before I used it, I was chatting with one of their customer service agents on the website and she confirmed I could use it. It worked on the app instantly.


----------



## Jaime

Yeh she can't get it to work, I was there last night won't work under her account. Oh well. I told her she could purchase then contact them for a refund of the difference but her card has a low limit and charges a conversion fee so it would cause her to go over the limit if she does it that way.


----------



## vst86

Love my mini pashli


----------



## SWlife

kb23 said:


> My beautiful Taupe Mini Pashli arrived yesterday and I love it!!!!



Good gosh, I totally love this. Congrats!


----------



## Takeshi

I am so obsessed about the Medium Pashli in Taupe. Can anyone help me with finding it in Europe (EU), so I can avoid the tax issue? So is there any place that sells this beauty online?

And another question: is this bag heavy? Does it hurt your arm?


----------



## nycmamaofone

I know a few posters mentioned this earlier, but what do you think of buying a mini Pashli after the Target collaboration came out?  I am wondering if you think that the collaboration cheapens the original design.  

I am thinking about buying one, but after Target, I'm less likely.  What do you think?


----------



## WhitleyG

I am planning on a black Pashli right now. I cannot decide whether to get medium or large. I tend to prefer bigger bags, but I am torn. I work in a pretty causal environment and my every day work bag in fall/winter is the LV Neverfull GM, so I am used to toting a bunch of junk with me. The Pashli in medium seems big enough to hold my ipad, planner and other items..

.I am 5'6" and a size 14, so I am bigger girl and tend to carry bigger bags, but for some reason the Pashli seems really big.


----------



## vst86

nycmamaofone said:


> I know a few posters mentioned this earlier, but what do you think of buying a mini Pashli after the Target collaboration came out?  I am wondering if you think that the collaboration cheapens the original design.
> 
> I am thinking about buying one, but after Target, I'm less likely.  What do you think?



I have both the target version and the mini pashli.. I still think the pashli is a classic bag and the quality is do much better than target. I would go ahead and get a pashli.. I don't regret it at all since the target version came out.


----------



## robeast

I am looking to purchase a new bag (because I've been so good this year!); one that I was looking at possibly getting is the medium Pashli in black or crimson:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/375160
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/378322

Not sure if this has already been asked, but is the Pashli bag _heavy_?? I've lugged around heavy bags for a while now and this time, I wanted to purchase something that looked good, but didn't weigh a ton, even after I throw in all my little stuff.

thanks everyone!


----------



## robeast

Nevermind, gals!  I think I got my answer--the Pashli is pretty heavy.  On to the next option... Mulberry??


----------



## Simpsonyte

nycmamaofone said:


> I know a few posters mentioned this earlier, but what do you think of buying a mini Pashli after the Target collaboration came out?  I am wondering if you think that the collaboration cheapens the original design.
> 
> I am thinking about buying one, but after Target, I'm less likely.  What do you think?



I think they are two completely different things. I have been a fan of Phillip Lim for a while and always thought about getting a Pashli but had not yet. I did get the mini satchel from Target, which actually makes me want a bigger Pashli now even more. Will probably be on my Christmas list if I can hold out! I appreciate designers and their art, and I also appreciate collaborations for what they are.


----------



## gloriousnian

I recently got my mini pashli satchel and I so love it!


----------



## Jaime

I ordered the medium in denim today. I like my mini enough to get a bigger one. The mini is a little small for every day for me.


----------



## gloriousnian

Revealing my 3.1 Phillip Lim Mini Pashli in Cobalt!  I love this blue!


----------



## msmsytique

Jaime said:


> I ordered the medium in denim today. I like my mini enough to get a bigger one. The mini is a little small for every day for me.


 

I did manage to snag one of the target mini bags and while I can fit what I need for the day. I don't like my bags to be cramped, I think I will be ordering the medium as well if I can wait till Christmas, please post pics when it arrives


----------



## msmsytique

gloriousnian said:


> Revealing my 3.1 Phillip Lim Mini Pashli in Cobalt!  I love this blue!


 
That's a beautiful color! Congrats on your new bag.


----------



## Jaime

Finally got around to see the target version (online only) I really don't think it looks all that identical to the Pashli. From all I had read about the target version being alike etc I had expected it to be exactly identical except for the material it was made from.


----------



## Takeshi

Is Forward forward by Elyse Walker reliable seller of Pashlis and the bags authentic?


----------



## Jaime

Yes.


----------



## Takeshi

^Thank you 

Which size would fit better my 5.6ft frame, medium or large? Is the large one huge and heavy? If compared to Mulberry's Oversized Alexa, is this one bigger and heavier?


----------



## Jaime

I am about 5'8 and got the medium and small. I like big bags but have heaps and I always think in the pics I've seen with people carrying them and modelled on shop sites that the large is massive. Being sort of structured I just think the large would be too awkward for me but it's a personal choice really, the measurements aren't all that much different.


----------



## Takeshi

Thanks again, Jaime 

I think I really want the medium size but there's only large ones available in Taupe! Only in Forward Forward there is possibility to pre order the medium but I can't wait that long! Although I want this bag to be perfect in every way so it is wise to wait for the size I figure is best for me. I'm afraid that the large is too large and heavy.


----------



## Jaime

I've preordered from them before only to have them email me to say it's arrived the next day. It's worth doing that (they don't charge you until it's ready to ship) if you change your mind while waiting just cancel if it's taking too long. Definitely worth getting the one you want than the other just to have it now.


----------



## msmsytique

Takeshi said:


> Thanks again, Jaime
> 
> I think I really want the medium size but there's only large ones available in Taupe! Only in Forward Forward there is possibility to pre order the medium but I can't wait that long! Although I want this bag to be perfect in every way so it is wise to wait for the size I figure is best for me. I'm afraid that the large is too large and heavy.


 
OTTENY.com  - 20% off, Free shipping, and No TAX if outside of NY. My Medium should be here Tuesday. I was going to wait but it was too good of a deal...CODE: FALL20, good until the 23rd of September


----------



## lindacris

msmsytique said:


> OTTENY.com  - 20% off, Free shipping, and No TAX if outside of NY. My Medium should be here Tuesday. I was going to wait but it was too good of a deal...CODE: FALL20, good until the 23rd of September




I wish they had more colors than just black.


----------



## Closet case

I absolutely LOVE my Pashli. I've had it for a year and it barely shows any wear at all. Does anyone else think the Target Phillip Lim collection is a little too close to the real deal? That did irritate me. I keep thinking someone will compliment me on my Target bag now.


----------



## Jaime

When I looked at the target one I thought it looked very different. I wouldn't look at it and think it was the same bag or even same brand. If anything I'd think it was an "inspired" bag which you get with every brand. Definitely wouldn't confuse them.. From all the similar posts I've read I thought it was going to be almost identical.


----------



## msmsytique

lindacris said:


> I wish they had more colors than just black.


 
I think shopbop.com has a few more colors than black in the medium size. I know they  give 20% off coupons. I would check them out.


----------



## Jaime

Shopbop exclude Phillip  Lim when they have a 20% off coupon. Those don't happen often at all. I think Phillip Lim is included when they do $50 off when you spend over $250 style promotions but not he % off everything ones.


----------



## msmsytique

Jaime said:


> Shopbop exclude Phillip  Lim when they have a 20% off coupon. Those don't happen often at all. I think Phillip Lim is included when they do $50 off when you spend over $250 style promotions but not he % off everything ones.


 
Well that's unfortunate. I feel grateful that I was able to purchase the bag I wanted for a good deal then.


----------



## glammarg

Hi ladies! 

I just ordered a 3.1 Phillip Lim Medium Pasli in the black croc mixed media. This one right here: http://www.ssense.com/women/product...-embossed_leather_pashli_medium_satchel/76188. 

Now I'm having concerns the item will over time be too slouchy and loose its shape. Does anyone have any advice or heard anything about this one? Also I'm 5'6" do you think the medium will be too small on me?

Thank you!!


----------



## glammarg

eves said:


> I got my first Pashli today! Ordered it from ForwardForward and it was one of those bags that got marked down by accident
> 
> Just wanted to share something that did not occur to me even after reading online reviews and going into stores to try on the bag.
> 
> The particular style I got, the nubuck and croc one has a softer shape as compared to the normal ones which are more boxy. When the bag arrived I was a little disappointed but I thought I should keep it anyway because I got it at a steal.
> 
> The entire bag just appear more soft and it wasn't the sturdy type I expected it to be. I tried on the normal leather ones in store and I was aware that those has more of a shape. That's like the mehhhh part of this bag.
> 
> I think I'll still be keeping this one for now plus it gives me another excuse to get another one in the normal leather!


Hi! How is your croc pashli holding up now? Is it really loosing its shape and becoming slouchy? Would love to hear your thoughts on if its a good purchase for long term. 

Thanks!


----------



## Jaime

Received my medium Denim today - absolutely gorgeous. So glad I got a different colour to my normal bags. Its a lovely blue.



glammarg said:


> Also I'm 5'6" do you think the medium will be too small on me?
> 
> Thank you!!



As stated up further I am around 5'8 and I got the medium. Its a perfect size. The Large in pics on the models looks huge and being a bit structured I felt it would look awkward on me. Im happy with the medium and wouldnt consider any bigger in this style so I think it would be fine for you.


----------



## Masteryoda

One thing that I've noticed is that after the Target collection came out that more people r starting to notice and want the premier collections now. Of course, this was prob the plan all along! Lol!


----------



## xJOLE

glammarg said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I just ordered a 3.1 Phillip Lim Medium Pasli in the black croc mixed media. This one right here: http://www.ssense.com/women/product...-embossed_leather_pashli_medium_satchel/76188.
> 
> Now I'm having concerns the item will over time be too slouchy and loose its shape. Does anyone have any advice or heard anything about this one? Also I'm 5'6" do you think the medium will be too small on me?
> 
> Thank you!!


This is a new colour, so it's waaay too soon to be able to tell if it will slouch over time or not.


----------



## Takeshi

Do you guys know, it Monnier Freres sells authentic designer bags? Here's link http://www.monnierfreres.com/wwuk/index.html

Price of Med Pashli is a great deal here in Europe but I'm wondering is this online shop legit?


----------



## skyqueen

Jaime said:


> Received my medium Denim today - absolutely gorgeous. So glad I got a different colour to my normal bags. Its a lovely blue.
> 
> 
> 
> As stated up further I am around 5'8 and I got the medium. Its a perfect size. The Large in pics on the models looks huge and being a bit structured I felt it would look awkward on me. Im happy with the medium and wouldnt consider any bigger in this style so I think it would be fine for you.



Love to see a modeling pic of the denim...cool color!


----------



## Jaime

Heres some pics of the bag itself...

One without flash:







One with flash:






Its a really beautiful colour in real life. Maybe one day I'll be game enough to do a modelling pic but it would be when I'm not in my PJs as I am now haha.


----------



## belovaldi

I love love my mini Pashli!


----------



## handbaghotspot

belovaldi said:


> I love love my mini Pashli!


gorgeous!!!


----------



## uhhkate

Hello ladies! Some lovely Pashlis here. 

I recently ordered a two-tone shark effect medium pashli, and was wondering how current pashli owners rated its user friendliness. I'm thinking that little strap that holds the handles together might be a bit fiddly. Do you guys do up that strap every time you wear it on your shoulder? What about the clasp? 

I also noticed mention of the clasp scratching badly. Is this common with all pashlis? I saw the solution using clear nail polish  seems like it would work, but it makes me nervous to think of getting nail polish anywhere near a new bag.


----------



## pixiesparkle

xJOLE said:


> Just emailed Forward about a special inquiry for the Black Croc Embossed Medium Pashli... unfortunately, it looks like they won't be restocking this colour. How disappointing!


Hi *xJOLE*. I was just on Forward and saw they have the medium croc embossed Pashli in stock! You may know this already but thought I'd share anyway 

I'm wandering between the mini croc embossed and Ink Pashli at the moment. I don't have many black bags so I am leaning more towards the croc embossed but I read a couple of pages back that it doesn't hold its shape as well as the normal leather. Is this the case for anyone else? TIA!


----------



## hatsuyuki

pixiesparkle said:


> Hi *xJOLE*. I was just on Forward and saw they have the medium croc embossed Pashli in stock! You may know this already but thought I'd share anyway
> 
> I'm wandering between the mini croc embossed and Ink Pashli at the moment. I don't have many black bags so I am leaning more towards the croc embossed but I read a couple of pages back that it doesn't hold its shape as well as the normal leather. Is this the case for anyone else? TIA!



pixiesparkle,

I just purchased the croc-embossed bag recently and I love it. I don't think it holds its shape as well as the normal Pashli leather, but I prefer it that way.  I fell in love with the soft leather and slouchy look of this particular bag and that's what made me decide to finally get the Pashli.  Hope that helps! 

Below are images of my bag (brand new out of the bag, and in use, respectively).


----------



## Takeshi

Takeshi said:


> Do you guys know, it Monnier Freres sells authentic designer bags? Here's link http://www.monnierfreres.com/wwuk/index.html
> 
> Price of Med Pashli is a great deal here in Europe but I'm wondering is this online shop legit?


 
Anyone?


----------



## vink

hatsuyuki said:


> pixiesparkle,
> 
> I just purchased the croc-embossed bag recently and I love it. I don't think it holds its shape as well as the normal Pashli leather, but I prefer it that way.  I fell in love with the soft leather and slouchy look of this particular bag and that's what made me decide to finally get the Pashli.  Hope that helps!
> 
> Below are images of my bag (brand new out of the bag, and in use, respectively).
> 
> View attachment 2349298
> 
> 
> View attachment 2349299



Wow! That's a beautiful bag!! I wish my country get more of this. They said they only had 1 and it's sold out.


----------



## xJOLE

pixiesparkle said:


> Hi *xJOLE*. I was just on Forward and saw they have the medium croc embossed Pashli in stock! You may know this already but thought I'd share anyway
> 
> I'm wandering between the mini croc embossed and Ink Pashli at the moment. I don't have many black bags so I am leaning more towards the croc embossed but I read a couple of pages back that it doesn't hold its shape as well as the normal leather. Is this the case for anyone else? TIA!



They still have the item listed when you search for the bag, but when you try to purchase, you can see that it says 'OUT OF STOCK.' I think it may be too soon to tell how much the bag will sag over time.. it is a fairly new colour.


----------



## xJOLE

hatsuyuki said:


> pixiesparkle,
> 
> I just purchased the croc-embossed bag recently and I love it. I don't think it holds its shape as well as the normal Pashli leather, but I prefer it that way.  I fell in love with the soft leather and slouchy look of this particular bag and that's what made me decide to finally get the Pashli.  Hope that helps!
> 
> Below are images of my bag (brand new out of the bag, and in use, respectively).
> 
> View attachment 2349298
> 
> 
> View attachment 2349299


I see that you're in Canada also... where did you purchase the croc Pashli?


----------



## handbaghotspot

My new medium cobalt Pashli! Wasn't even planning on buying this but when I laid eyes on the cobalt color, I knew I had to have it  First saw it in NYC then flew back to SFO thinking that it would be available there. Turns out, all department stores were out of stock so I had to pay extra shipping just to get it from another state. Totally worth it though


----------



## peachylv

Beautiful!!!


----------



## chunkymonkey

I just got a large Pashli and she's a beauty! I was wondering if anyone have a recommendation for a purse organizer as the bag has only 1 pocket.

Thanks!


----------



## hatsuyuki

vink said:


> Wow! That's a beautiful bag!! I wish my country get more of this. They said they only had 1 and it's sold out.



Yes, it is.    Hopefully they'll restock and you'll be able to get one.  



xJOLE said:


> I see that you're in Canada also... where did you purchase the croc Pashli?



I purchased it at The Room at The Bay.


----------



## chocobi

:help: just got my mini pashli in rust color the other day and to my expectation the bag is absolutely amazing, the size, the color. but when I checked the strap it has a joint or sliced or cut, I don't know. and when I tried contacting the seller she said the other pashli from store has the same strap like mine. pleeeeaaaaase can anyone at least look and analyze the picture and tell me something please....


----------



## Jaime

Mine is exactly the same bought from forward. It's where the strap is stitched together. I actually never looked at that and assumed it was a fault.


----------



## chocobi

Jaime said:


> Mine is exactly the same bought from forward. It's where the strap is stitched together. I actually never looked at that and assumed it was a fault.


Jaime thank you for your time replying on my post, highly appreciated.:worthy: now I can show off my mini pashli without the doubt that it is authentic, such a relief.


----------



## peachylv

I am seriously considering the medium Pasli in crimson.  Do you think this color would make a good fall/winter neutral? Crimson is the dark red, not the brighter true red.  I wear teal, aubergine, cream, brown and black in these two seasons.


----------



## pixiesparkle

belovaldi said:


> I love love my mini Pashli!


The mini Pashli in red is so cute!!! I'm tempted to get it as well but I already have so many red bags :S


hatsuyuki said:


> pixiesparkle,
> 
> I just purchased the croc-embossed bag recently and I love it. I don't think it holds its shape as well as the normal Pashli leather, but I prefer it that way.  I fell in love with the soft leather and slouchy look of this particular bag and that's what made me decide to finally get the Pashli.  Hope that helps!
> 
> Below are images of my bag (brand new out of the bag, and in use, respectively).
> 
> View attachment 2349298
> 
> 
> View attachment 2349299


Thanks for replying to my question, it helps a lot . I actually like the Pashli mainly because it isn't slouchy. I have 2 Mulberry Alexa and they don't hold their shape at all which is a bit annoying at times. 



handbaghotspot said:


> My new medium cobalt Pashli! Wasn't even planning on buying this but when I laid eyes on the cobalt color, I knew I had to have it  First saw it in NYC then flew back to SFO thinking that it would be available there. Turns out, all department stores were out of stock so I had to pay extra shipping just to get it from another state. Totally worth it though


such a pretty colour!


----------



## ninjanna

belovaldi said:


> I love love my mini Pashli!


AHHH the red is so beautiful!!! I saw it whilst on holiday in japan recently and OMG the red really gets me every time. If I didn't have my petrol green, I'd totally get the red!!! I ALMOST regret not choosing red :'(



handbaghotspot said:


> My new medium cobalt Pashli! Wasn't even planning on buying this but when I laid eyes on the cobalt color, I knew I had to have it  First saw it in NYC then flew back to SFO thinking that it would be available there. Turns out, all department stores were out of stock so I had to pay extra shipping just to get it from another state. Totally worth it though


LOVE THE COBALT!!! 


I'm finally wearing my mini pashli tomorrow, giving my other bags a break lol! And also coz I need a smaller bag tomorrow and it fits so much


----------



## BagLover79

Just purchased my first Phillip Lim Pashli today! It's new to me from an online consignment shop, but I'm really looking forward to receiving it. I think it's an old version as it doesn't have the strap, but it was listed in Excellent condition and only $475.


----------



## dchildaries

I know this is probably late... but does anyone know where I can still find Coral color in mini or medium?
Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peachylv

BagLover79 said:


> Just purchased my first Phillip Lim Pashli today! It's new to me from an online consignment shop, but I'm really looking forward to receiving it. I think it's an old version as it doesn't have the strap, but it was listed in Excellent condition and only $475.


So pretty!


----------



## feudingfaeries

Anyone have any experience with this style and can tell me how it's holding up and any thoughts or comment about it. I really liked it but want some input before dropping the money for it. 

mini croc embossed


----------



## atingeofpink

Hi everyone! i'm new to the forum but I have been reading all your posts and comments and they definitely helped me in my decision to get the mini pashli in jade!! Thank you! 

I received this baby just a few days ago and took it out for a walk in the park today. i'm absolutely in love with it!


----------



## BagLover79

peachylv said:


> So pretty!


Thank you. So excited to get it.


----------



## peachylv

BagLover79 said:


> Thank you. So excited to get it.


You're welcome!   I'm glad you love it.  Beauty, quality, practicality and durability.  I have a few weeks yet before I can take the plunge.


----------



## ninjanna

atingeofpink said:


> Hi everyone! i'm new to the forum but I have been reading all your posts and comments and they definitely helped me in my decision to get the mini pashli in jade!! Thank you!
> 
> I received this baby just a few days ago and took it out for a walk in the park today. i'm absolutely in love with it!



Love it!! I originally wanted the jade but decided on the petrol green  still love the jade though!!


----------



## birkin girl

I just bought the medium in cobalt blue..!!!very happy..!!!!


----------



## Nomii

I just found AMAZING pashli bag, but I just need your help identifying if this is real colour or some fake chinese colour. I found this on google but found only one pic. 

http://aijaa.com/4Ua5ZK


----------



## tambles

Can anyone tell me or post a picture of what all fits in the mini pashli?


----------



## birkin girl

Tambles if you go on youtube...mel soldera has a review on a mini..


----------



## peachylv

birkin girl said:


> I just bought the medium in cobalt blue..!!!very happy..!!!!


Congratulations!


----------



## atingeofpink

ninjanna said:


> Love it!! I originally wanted the jade but decided on the petrol green  still love the jade though!!


it took me forever to decide on a colour, wanted a safe one like black or navy but decided on jade and didn't regret it at all! Curious to see how the petrol green look like, i don't think they sell it online currently though


----------



## phinanta

Hi everyone 
I'm new to the Purseforum . I have been reading all your posts to get the medium pashli in Taupe Thank you! 

 I received this baby today  but when I checked the bag it has a small defect (don't know how to explan )I don't know. and when I tried contacting the seller she said the other pashli from store has the same strap like mine. pleeeeaaaaase can anyone at least look and analyze the picture and tell me something please....


----------



## tambles

birkin girl said:


> Tambles if you go on youtube...mel soldera has a review on a mini..



Birkingirl, I checked it out and looks like she was able to fit a couple LV pouches and full size wallet.  I'm thinking I may be able to downsize to this bag and still fit what I need in there. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Jaime

Wow that seems like heaps! I couldnt get my sunglasses in there with my wallet and keys so I ended up getting rid of my mini, decided to stick with the medium. Plus it had this really annoying habit of flipping over and tipping my stuff out everywhere I went if it wasnt clipped closed properly. It was almost off balance with the proportions. Its a shame because it was so cute but just wasnt working for me. The medium I can actually fit the stuff I need to take out and it doesnt flip over. The long strap also had a way of unhooking itself all the time too just on one side as I went to pick it up which doesnt happen with the medium Im not sure if they clasp was faulty, looked normal though.


----------



## ninjanna

atingeofpink said:


> it took me forever to decide on a colour, wanted a safe one like black or navy but decided on jade and didn't regret it at all! Curious to see how the petrol green look like, i don't think they sell it online currently though





I hadn't actually seen it before too, my sister found it for me in New York when she was over there and thought the petrol green was nicer than the jade! Lol. I find this one is probably less vibrant and more mellow than the jade? A bit more safer to match outfits with but the jade still is stunning!

It looks a bit more blue in the photo though lol but it's a bit darker than the jade! (Similar shade). 




phinanta said:


> Hi everyone
> I'm new to the Purseforum . I have been reading all your posts to get the medium pashli in Taupe Thank you!
> 
> I received this baby today  but when I checked the bag it has a small defect (don't know how to explan )I don't know. and when I tried contacting the seller she said the other pashli from store has the same strap like mine. pleeeeaaaaase can anyone at least look and analyze the picture and tell me something please....



I don't find a photo attached?


----------



## ninjanna

tambles said:


> Can anyone tell me or post a picture of what all fits in the mini pashli?



I can actually fit my full sized wallet (Prada continental wallet), an average size 600ml water bottle, sunnies, phone and keys in there. That's usually what I bring with me. Gets pretty full after that. I was surprised how much I could fit too


----------



## Jaime

I am surprised at what people are fitting in it! Definitely wasn't my experience


----------



## nycmamaofone

Jaime said:


> Wow that seems like heaps! I couldnt get my sunglasses in there with my wallet and keys so I ended up getting rid of my mini, decided to stick with the medium. Plus it had this really annoying habit of flipping over and tipping my stuff out everywhere I went if it wasnt clipped closed properly. It was almost off balance with the proportions. Its a shame because it was so cute but just wasnt working for me. The medium I can actually fit the stuff I need to take out and it doesnt flip over. The long strap also had a way of unhooking itself all the time too just on one side as I went to pick it up which doesnt happen with the medium Im not sure if they clasp was faulty, looked normal though.


Jaime, interesting to hear your experience.  I am deciding between this bag (mini Pashli) and the Prada wallet on strap.  I think the mini pashli is soooo cute, but the thing that keeps stopping me is the annoying aspect of the knob holder and the clasp (I tried it on in the store and it seemed hard to manage). I have a toddler so I need something that is EASY to use/open/close.  The last thing I need is my contents falling out in the middle of the playground.  Did you find the bag annoying in these other respects?


----------



## Jaime

I actually didn't find the clasp all that hard to do up properly it was just the few times I was lazy and didn't it managed to flip itself and spill out. It's when everything pushes against the front part which expands and the weight causes it to flip due to its proportions and the harder I tried to stop it the quicker it fell, most inconveniently once in a car park. That was about the last time I used it, went home and ordered a medium that day.


----------



## Mininana

atingeofpink said:


> Hi everyone! i'm new to the forum but I have been reading all your posts and comments and they definitely helped me in my decision to get the mini pashli in jade!! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> I received this baby just a few days ago and took it out for a walk in the park today. i'm absolutely in love with it!




Love it! Inspired me to use my jade pashli again. Not sure what size but I assume it's a large? It's one of the older versions.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Jaime said:


> I actually didn't find the clasp all that hard to do up properly it was just the few times I was lazy and didn't it managed to flip itself and spill out. It's when everything pushes against the front part which expands and the weight causes it to flip due to its proportions and the harder I tried to stop it the quicker it fell, most inconveniently once in a car park. That was about the last time I used it, went home and ordered a medium that day.


Thanks, Jaime for the info!


----------



## phinanta

HI everyone (sorry for a mistake on previous post)
I have been reading all your post and help me decide to get Medium pashli in Taupe.
I recived the bag yesterday but when I check the bag it has a small stitches defect. I went back to Nordstrom and the manager help me made a call to another Nordstrom but they all said the other pashi has the same defect like mine.Pleasee help me take a look at the picture and give me opinion.Thank you so much


----------



## phinanta

MORE defect this is on the left side


----------



## phinanta

More defect on the left side


----------



## phinanta

More defect on left side


----------



## tambles

ninjanna said:


> I can actually fit my full sized wallet (Prada continental wallet), an average size 600ml water bottle, sunnies, phone and keys in there. That's usually what I bring with me. Gets pretty full after that. I was surprised how much I could fit too



Thanks for the info!  I think it should be able to fit what I need.  Im pretty sure this will be my next bag 
:thumbup:


----------



## Jaime

phinanta said:


> HI everyone (sorry for a mistake on previous post)
> I have been reading all your post and help me decide to get Medium pashli in Taupe.
> I recived the bag yesterday but when I check the bag it has a small stitches defect. I went back to Nordstrom and the manager help me made a call to another Nordstrom but they all said the other pashi has the same defect like mine.Pleasee help me take a look at the picture and give me opinion.Thank you so much


Most of my bags have similar stitches in a couple of areas its like where theyve back stitched it to secure where it has been finished off. I have never ever looked at those stitches on my bags and thought it was a defect? 
Have always just thought thats where the stitch has ended and its just secured there so it doesnt come undone. Rather than a big knot tied ten times so it didnt come undone as me the very unprofessional sewer would do. Sorry but I dont see anything wrong with it. Especially if youve been shown other bags at the store and theyre all the same.


----------



## phinanta

Jaime said:


> Most of my bags have similar stitches in a couple of areas its like where theyve back stitched it to secure where it has been finished off. I have never ever looked at those stitches on my bags and thought it was a defect?
> Have always just thought thats where the stitch has ended and its just secured there so it doesnt come undone. Rather than a big knot tied ten times so it didnt come undone as me the very unprofessional sewer would do. Sorry but I dont see anything wrong with it. Especially if youve been shown other bags at the store and theyre all the same.


 
Thank you so much for the info . Now I am more happy to keep the bag
Thanks again!


----------



## dalhousiekid

chessmont said:


> Well, I couldn't stop thinking about it, so it is on its way to me...


Lucky you! I want one too!


----------



## eunbeelee

Just wanted to share my teal pashli and what it looks like when on my arm! 
Excuse the scrubbiness, was in bum mode


----------



## joni80

eunbeelee said:


> Just wanted to share my teal pashli and what it looks like when on my arm!
> Excuse the scrubbiness, was in bum mode


beautiful! What size is that?


----------



## BagLover79

BagLover79 said:


> Just purchased my first Phillip Lim Pashli today! It's new to me from an online consignment shop, but I'm really looking forward to receiving it. I think it's an old version as it doesn't have the strap, but it was listed in Excellent condition and only $475.


 
Wanted to share my actual pashli rather than the stock photo. Love the color but on the fence about the size. What do you think?


----------



## Mininana

phinanta said:


> More defect on left side




Mine has double stitching on various areas of the bag
You don't seem to love the bag so much, perhaps you should just get a smaller size?


----------



## eunbeelee

joni80 said:


> beautiful! What size is that?


That is the original large size. Majority of the time I love the size but sometimes i wonder if it is too big for me (i'm 160cm tall). Still love the colour and shape though!


----------



## joni80

eunbeelee said:


> That is the original large size. Majority of the time I love the size but sometimes i wonder if it is too big for me (i'm 160cm tall). Still love the colour and shape though!



It doesn't look big at all in your pic. I am the same height as you and I was torn between size medium and large. Finally ordered a medium in red, but I could have got the large if I had seen your pic earlier


----------



## understatedchic

2 and half months later I still love my Large Pashli.
 It's so big that I always fill the need to fill it up, which causes it to be a little heavy. It's a catch 22. My only complain is that the top handle are a little too small to over my shoulder when I need a little more support to carry  my bag besides my forearm. 
Also with the larger Pashli I think it kind of looks awkward when worm with the strap. So I'm considering buying another, the mini are so cute, but the medium looks practical. I dunno.


----------



## feudingfaeries

feudingfaeries said:


> Anyone have any experience with this style and can tell me how it's holding up and any thoughts or comment about it. I really liked it but want some input before dropping the money for it.
> 
> mini croc embossed




Anyone please?


----------



## xJOLE

feudingfaeries said:


> Anyone please?


It's way too early to be able to tell how the croc embossed Pashlis will hold up. This has only been out for a few months. If you go through the thread you will find that people who own this have commented that it is 'softer' and not as structured as other colours.


----------



## Nomii

Nomii said:


> I just found AMAZING pashli bag, but I just need your help identifying if this is real colour or some fake chinese colour. I found this on google but found only one pic.
> 
> http://aijaa.com/4Ua5ZK



Guys? Please?


----------



## atingeofpink

Mininana said:


> Love it! Inspired me to use my jade pashli again. Not sure what size but I assume it's a large? It's one of the older versions.


it's the mini!  yes use it, the pashlis are such beauties!


----------



## peachylv

Nomii said:


> Guys? Please?


I don't know for sure, but I have not seen this on any of the legit websites.  I saw one color lock Pashli, but not in this color way.


----------



## Nomii

peachylv said:


> I don't know for sure, but I have not seen this on any of the legit websites.  I saw one color lock Pashli, but not in this color way.


 Ok thanks! I didn't find that in any stores so I guess its not legit.


----------



## Emlee1

I want one so so so so bad now thanks to philip lim for target. I never knew his bags were so cute until he made a cheap one, now I want a real one! I either want the taupe/brown or black!


----------



## peachylv

Nomii said:


> Ok thanks! I didn't find that in any stores so I guess its not legit.



You're welcome.  I only saw the blue and cream colorblock online.  Saks and his official website seem to have a big variety.


----------



## joni80

I wanted the "real" one after seeing his Target bags, so here it is 

anyway, does anyone know how to make the sides wide open when upzipped like in stock photos?


----------



## msmsytique

joni80 said:


> View attachment 2369943
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted the "real" one after seeing his Target bags, so here it is
> 
> anyway, does anyone know how to make the sides wide open when upzipped like in stock photos?


 
Once unzipped I just place my fingers in the top middle of the sides and pull out. They stay in place fine.


----------



## peachylv

joni80 said:


> View attachment 2369943
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted the "real" one after seeing his Target bags, so here it is
> 
> anyway, does anyone know how to make the sides wide open when upzipped like in stock photos?



This is too gorgeous!!  Is it the medium?


----------



## eunbeelee

joni80 said:


> It doesn't look big at all in your pic. I am the same height as you and I was torn between size medium and large. Finally ordered a medium in red, but I could have got the large if I had seen your pic earlier




I quite like the medium too! The size looks like it goes well for out height! Post a pic!


----------



## joni80

msmsytique said:


> Once unzipped I just place my fingers in the top middle of the sides and pull out. They stay in place fine.



I tried the same but they just went back to the same shape as it's zippered. I don't know if it is supposed to be so in the medium size, coz I searched for pics of the medium and most of them didn't have the sides open wide; or it is just my bag which is abnormal? 



peachylv said:


> This is too gorgeous!!  Is it the medium?



Thanks. Yes it is the medium.


----------



## ablueteacup

Hi ladies, I'm thinking of biting the bullet and getting the medium Pashli in Taupe! This thread has been so useful, especially all the photos. 

I just wanted to ask more about the color. Is 'taupe' closer to a brown or beige in real life? 
I was thinking of something closer to this (http://www.neimanmarcus.com/31-Phillip-Lim-Pashli-Satchel/prod133990206/p.prod) or this (http://www.barneys.com/3.1-Phillip-Lim-Pashli-Satchel-with-Strap/00505023039759,default,pd.html), but the ones in stock seem to be darker (http://www.31philliplim.com/shop/products/pashli-medium-satchel-taupe). 

Would be great to get your input! TIA


----------



## ipekkeles

I recently bought Mini Pashli with leopard print calf panels on the front and back. (http://www.31philliplim.com/shop/products/pashli-mini-satchel-19)

After using it for a week i realized that there are patches on the back of the bag where the leopard hairs fell off due to friction between the bag and my clothes (jeans, winter coat etc.) At first it was a small patch on the bottom left edge of the bag, then it spread and became bigger, the middle of the back also started losing hairs. The photo shows how it all started...

I returned the bag and got a gift check. Thinking of buying the simple black or another leather color one. I wanted to make sure you are aware of the problems with these animal print ones, as i feel this shedding will happen to any of those eventually.

http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/...41C29FF-3323-0000053E5A92DE7C_zps75a41610.jpg


----------



## LizLovesBags

Ahh I recently fell in love with the pashli.  Wanted the mini leopard bag but now am afraid of balding


----------



## xJOLE

ipekkeles said:


> I recently bought Mini Pashli with leopard print calf panels on the front and back. (http://www.31philliplim.com/shop/products/pashli-mini-satchel-19)
> 
> After using it for a week i realized that there are patches on the back of the bag where the leopard hairs fell off due to friction between the bag and my clothes (jeans, winter coat etc.) At first it was a small patch on the bottom left edge of the bag, then it spread and became bigger, the middle of the back also started losing hairs. The photo shows how it all started...
> 
> I returned the bag and got a gift check. Thinking of buying the simple black or another leather color one. I wanted to make sure you are aware of the problems with these animal print ones, as i feel this shedding will happen to any of those eventually.
> 
> http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/...41C29FF-3323-0000053E5A92DE7C_zps75a41610.jpg


That was my biggest concern when I first saw this bag.. The SA kept pushing for me to make the purchase, but when I asked about the possibility of it balding, she kept denying that it would. When I pointed out that it all calf hair tends to fall off when you constantly rub on it, she kind of deflated and was all 'oh yes, you make a good point.' 

Such a shame, as the bag is really beautiful! If only the back panel wasn't also calf hair..


----------



## kaydelongpre

Don't think this belong in Deals and Steals, so I'm posting it here. 

For anyone whose been coveting the Pashli Messenger Shopbop currently has them at 50% off. Jade and Taupe...as well as Black and Ink (blue) which are are going in and out peoples carts pretty fast.


----------



## rosettav

just recently fell in love with pashli messenger....does anyone have the gold or fuchsia one they are willing to sell??


----------



## bluegreys

Does anyone know if it is easy to make a fake Pashli? Because the one I have, kinda feels weird. Like the leather and the zips don't feel like they're proper. 
And I'm not certain about the signature on the inside, if that's genuine and such. 
If anyone has clue, I'd be really grateful =)


----------



## Glamnatic

kaydelongpre said:


> Don't think this belong in Deals and Steals, so I'm posting it here.
> 
> For anyone whose been coveting the Pashli Messenger Shopbop currently has them at 50% off. Jade and Taupe...as well as Black and Ink (blue) which are are going in and out peoples carts pretty fast.




Thanks for the info!!!!


----------



## joni80

the Pashli in Rust is on sale for 20% off at Shopbop.


----------



## msmsytique

joni80 said:


> I tried the same but they just went back to the same shape as it's zippered. I don't know if it is supposed to be so in the medium size, coz I searched for pics of the medium and most of them didn't have the sides open wide; or it is just my bag which is abnormal?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Yes it is the medium.


 
Not abnormal but you have to train the flaps to stay open. I have one side that is always more "in" than the other. I like both looks and actually use it zippers up and zippers down so that could be why one stays in place more than the other. 

Had to use indoor light as it is a rainy and gloomy day.


----------



## kaydelongpre

joni80 said:


> the Pashli in Rust is on sale for 20% off at Shopbop.



Yes! Do you think it will be a permanent markdown? Anyone know if Rust has been around for a while? 

They've temporarily marked down a few Lim bags this fall (31 hour bag, 31 minute bag, and 31 cosmetic clutch). So unlike them as most of their sales are permanent.


----------



## joni80

msmsytique said:


> Not abnormal but you have to train the flaps to stay open. I have one side that is always more "in" than the other. I like both looks and actually use it zippers up and zippers down so that could be why one stays in place more than the other.
> 
> Had to use indoor light as it is a rainy and gloomy day.



Thank you for sharing the info and your pics. I haven't had a chance to use the bag yet, but will definitely "train" the flaps because I like it opened better. 



kaydelongpre said:


> Yes! Do you think it will be a permanent markdown? Anyone know if Rust has been around for a while?
> 
> They've temporarily marked down a few Lim bags this fall (31 hour bag, 31 minute bag, and 31 cosmetic clutch). So unlike them as most of their sales are permanent.



Actually I don't know, I just came to know Lim bags after his collaboration with Target. I didn't even know if his bags would go on sale, so I got mine from Neiman Marcus during their gift card event.


----------



## tam12

I bought my black medium pashli in September but i just took it out of the box and noticed the sides of the purse were indented from the packaging. Does anyone have any good purse shaper or organizer suggestions? Any help is appreciated


----------



## emilyliuu

Does anyone own a mini pashli? And how much have you guys been getting them for? 

They're about $795 USD currently. I'm in Canada so the price is a bit higher here... but I've been seeing some on eBay for $550... I'm wondering if I should take the risk :\


----------



## nanotube

Hi Ladies, are there 2 different burgundy colors? I found one at shopbop (http://www.shopbop.com/pashli-satch...1/1510244894.htm?fm=search-viewall-shopbysize) and it's like a darker purple color. when I googled burgundy the color seemed to be dark red? 

Thanks!


----------



## Nicque

Been lurking for a long time , but I have decided to pull the trigger and get this bag. Does the code for forward still work and if so where do you enter it


----------



## kaka

Does anyone knows how much fits in a pashli messenger ?  Im loving the messenger but afraid it might be too small


----------



## LizLovesBags

Finally did it... I bought the large black pashli today! Can't wait to use it (and take pictures for you all, of course )


----------



## kaydelongpre

joni80 said:


> the Pashli in Rust is on sale for 20% off at Shopbop.



Just an update for anyone crazy like me...The Rust Pashli Satchel at Shopbop is now back up to full price! BUMMER. I hate these temp sales. 

The Pashli  messengers (permanently marked-down 50% off) are sold out but I'm sure a couple will get  returned over the next few weeks.


----------



## sofieuh

hatsuyuki said:


> pixiesparkle,
> 
> I just purchased the croc-embossed bag recently and I love it. I don't think it holds its shape as well as the normal Pashli leather, but I prefer it that way.  I fell in love with the soft leather and slouchy look of this particular bag and that's what made me decide to finally get the Pashli.  Hope that helps!
> 
> Below are images of my bag (brand new out of the bag, and in use, respectively).
> 
> View attachment 2349298
> 
> 
> View attachment 2349299


Are you interested in selling this bag?


----------



## nanotube

Finally made the decision and got this one!


----------



## Cait

kaka said:


> Does anyone knows how much fits in a pashli messenger ?  Im loving the messenger but afraid it might be too small



I don't have the Messenger, but chelseawears on Youtube did a pretty in-depth review on it. She doesn't do a What's in my Bag? with it, but she does go into a good amount of detail.


----------



## LizLovesBags

Ok... Here it is! My beautiful Pashli  (I'm so in love it's kind of ridiculous haha) 




And a mod shot:




It's the largest size in black leather. I'm 5'10" and 125lbs for reference.


----------



## nanotube

LizLovesBags said:


> Ok... Here it is! My beautiful Pashli  (I'm so in love it's kind of ridiculous
> 
> And a mod
> 
> It's the largest size in black leather. I'm 5'10" and 125lbs for reference.



It looks awesome on you!! I am too short to wear the large as messenger style.


----------



## missbagwathi

Hi

I'm now in love with the Pashli, and want one in the medium size. Any chances of any sales on them?


----------



## xJOLE

nanotube said:


> Finally made the decision and got this one!


Gorgeous! Did you purchase this online?


----------



## nanotube

xJOLE said:


> Gorgeous! Did you purchase this online?


 
I got it at saks as I wanted to see how it looked on me in person! It's also available online too.


----------



## Morisa

nanotube said:


> Hi Ladies, are there 2 different burgundy colors? I found one at shopbop (http://www.shopbop.com/pashli-satch...1/1510244894.htm?fm=search-viewall-shopbysize) and it's like a darker purple color. when I googled burgundy the color seemed to be dark red?
> 
> Thanks!



There were two colors from Fall 2012 -- oxblood, which has more red undertones, and aubergine, which had more purple undertones.  (But the colors are very similar.  The easiest way to tell the difference is that the aubergine did not come with the strap, IIRC.)  The picture of Reese Witherspoon is the aubergine bag from 2012, not the newer burgundy/black color.

Aubergine: http://coralsandcognacs.com/2013/01/phillip-lim-pashli-aubergine.html
http://www.thehishersblog.com/2012/09/her-pick-aubergine-dream.html

Oxblood:
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Aut...Pashli-Satchel-Large-in-Oxblood-NWT/106501953

Huh, this reminds me.  I should pull out my oxblood pashli and use it now.


----------



## nanotube

Morisa said:


> There were two colors from Fall 2012 -- oxblood, which has more red undertones, and aubergine, which had more purple undertones.  (But the colors are very similar.  The easiest way to tell the difference is that the aubergine did not come with the strap, IIRC.)  The picture of Reese Witherspoon is the aubergine bag from 2012, not the newer burgundy/black color.
> 
> Aubergine: http://coralsandcognacs.com/2013/01/phillip-lim-pashli-aubergine.html
> http://www.thehishersblog.com/2012/09/her-pick-aubergine-dream.html
> 
> Oxblood:
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Aut...Pashli-Satchel-Large-in-Oxblood-NWT/106501953
> 
> Huh, this reminds me.  I should pull out my oxblood pashli and use it now.


 
Thanks!

I am thinking to get the regular size!!! love the color!


----------



## Shelly95

Hi everyone, do pashli bags ever go on sale? If so, how many percent? Like 15%-30%? I'm thinking of purchasing 2 pashlis, 1 medium and 1 mini from Forward using the app code as well next month :/


----------



## Jaime

They do sometimes but they never stay reduced because apparently they're not supposed to reduce them. I got a mini on sale from forward (which I've since sold) then used the code as well so I got a great price but that sale price was only up for a short time before it was back at full price.
Same with shopbop they had the medium on sale the other day but was back at full price the next day.


----------



## Bebe_35248

I agree with sofieuh as well. I bought the same bag (medium black croc pashli)just last month and the shape doesn't hold very well. I have to keep adjusting it here and there in order to get it to look the way I want.... It's a lovely bag but can get kind of annoying.


----------



## Bebe_35248

sofieuh said:


> Are you interested in selling this bag?


I agree with sofieuh as well. I bought the same bag (medium black croc pashli)just last month and the shape doesn't hold very well. I have to keep adjusting it here and there in order to get it to look the way I want.... It's a lovely bag but can get kind of annoying.


----------



## Bebe_35248

Shelly95 said:


> Hi everyone, do pashli bags ever go on sale? If so, how many percent? Like 15%-30%? I'm thinking of purchasing 2 pashlis, 1 medium and 1 mini from Forward using the app code as well next month :/


If you live in Canada, try holt renfrew. They have promotions every now and then where you get a certain percentage back in the form of a gift card. They just had one where you got 25% back.


----------



## Ditchwitch27

funsized said:


> The little cobalt is so adorable!! Im resisting the urge to pick up a mini since I have a Coach mini Tanner that has a similar shape. Though let's be real--the mini Pashli is way more badass than the mini Tanner.
> 
> Here is my new Pashli medium in Taupe! I'm 5'3" and the size is perfect on me. It fits my 13in Macbook air and alot of room to spare. Color is great for all seasons! The primary con is that she is on the heavy side...



OMG thanks for mentioning that a medium fits a 13inch macbook air. I was already contemplating on what color to get for a large satchel then I saw your post! Thank you! I can now proceed in choosing what color to get for a medium pashli. Thanks again!!


----------



## Morisa

Bebe_35248 said:


> I agree with sofieuh as well. I bought the same bag (medium black croc pashli)just last month and the shape doesn't hold very well. I have to keep adjusting it here and there in order to get it to look the way I want.... It's a lovely bag but can get kind of annoying.



Interesting.  I'm surprised to hear that the croc doesn't hold its shape, given how stiff the leather is on these bags.  I have the large/regular pashli in oxblood, and it always holds its shape (although i don't carry it with the zippers down). 

What's more frustrating to me is that although the bag is really quite unique looking, it is not very user-friendly because it lacks any sort of organization in the interior.  How do you all carry things in your bag?  I have to sort everything into little pouches...


----------



## Vickaikai

Shelly95 said:


> Hi everyone, do pashli bags ever go on sale? If so, how many percent? Like 15%-30%? I'm thinking of purchasing 2 pashlis, 1 medium and 1 mini from Forward using the app code as well next month :/


You can sometimes find them on eBay or other secondary sellers (just make sure you get them authenticated!)


----------



## evonii

Hey guys! I am thinking about getting a Mini Pashli but I am not too sure what colour I should get. I am deciding between Ink and Red. Help me out? 

Personally I like Red better because it gives a pop of colour to my outfits. But I also feel that I feel get less wear out of it than the Ink one because of this reason...


----------



## chickaboomboom

evonii said:


> Hey guys! I am thinking about getting a Mini Pashli but I am not too sure what colour I should get. I am deciding between Ink and Red. Help me out?
> 
> Personally I like Red better because it gives a pop of colour to my outfits. But I also feel that I feel get less wear out of it than the Ink one because of this reason...


Me too, I am confused to choose between Red and Ink but at last I choose Ink because you know Im not rich to get a lot of fabulous bag so I decide to buy Ink color then no one notice to my bag and they don't know exactly how many bags I own, one thing, in the day you can see clearly its Ink but in the night its almost become black, hahaha! One bag, 2 colors!!! But this is my opinion, you should choose what makes you confident in carrying them!!!


----------



## evonii

chickaboomboom said:


> Me too, I am confused to choose between Red and Ink but at last I choose Ink because you know Im not rich to get a lot of fabulous bag so I decide to buy Ink color then no one notice to my bag and they don't know exactly how many bags I own, one thing, in the day you can see clearly its Ink but in the night its almost become black, hahaha! One bag, 2 colors!!! But this is my opinion, you should choose what makes you confident in carrying them!!!



Thanks for the advice chickaboomboom! You made a good point there  In the end I decided to get a red one because most of my outfits are boring black, navy and neutral colours. I got red so it will give my outfits a pop of colour 

I am so looking forward to receiving it!


----------



## suisui00

UGH. 

I took out my pashli today to carry it, and i just so happened to flip over the pocket inside randomly and noticed that there is a rip in the entire top lining under the pocket!!!!  you can see glue on the edge as well as shredding in the lining...I'm not too sure if it's a rip or if it was cut with scissors? the rip is so big it exposes the inner side of the leather from the back of the bag. 

has anyone experienced this? I carried it maybe twice in the past year, so I suspect that it's defective and sold this way  and I just never noticed  i don't know what to do  should i take it to a store? i don't know what they could do for me there since its from fall 12.......


----------



## Nicque

Finally ordered the medium in military and antique white. It should be in this week. Husband got tired of me looking at it everyday and trying to find it on sale and said go on and order the thing already. I caved in but I was hoping for a Black Friday deal.


----------



## Vickaikai

evonii said:


> Thanks for the advice chickaboomboom! You made a good point there  In the end I decided to get a red one because most of my outfits are boring black, navy and neutral colours. I got red so it will give my outfits a pop of colour
> 
> I am so looking forward to receiving it!


I think red was a great choice - so easy to add a POP with the red!  I've had blue bags in the past, and sometimes it's hard to match, since denim is a closet staple, and blue on blue is sometimes weird...


----------



## sofieuh

xx not allowed


----------



## sofieuh

_xx please read our rules_


----------



## Xyp

_x off topic_


----------



## Dressyup

HI LADIES! I caved in and bought myself a mini pashli.  I had my heart set on getting the black one but my SA brought me the navy with black embossed one just in case. I really liked the color combination so that is what I got!

How well do these bags hold up? Can I be fairly rough with it?


----------



## Morisa

Dressyup said:


> HI LADIES! I caved in and bought myself a mini pashli.  I had my heart set on getting the black one but my SA brought me the navy with black embossed one just in case. I really liked the color combination so that is what I got!
> 
> How well do these bags hold up? Can I be fairly rough with it?



The leather is super durable, IMHO.  Doesn't scratch at all.


----------



## smalls

Dressyup said:


> HI LADIES! I caved in and bought myself a mini pashli.  I had my heart set on getting the black one but my SA brought me the navy with black embossed one just in case. I really liked the color combination so that is what I got!
> 
> How well do these bags hold up? Can I be fairly rough with it?



This bag is gorgeous!  I love the color.  I don't own one myself, but I read in this thread that some people had issues with gunmetal hardware chipping.


----------



## Dressyup

smalls said:


> This bag is gorgeous!  I love the color.  I don't own one myself, but I read in this thread that some people had issues with gunmetal hardware chipping.



Oh no!! Do the brass colored ones hold up better?  I have some metal glaze... do you think that will work to prevent chipping?


----------



## smalls

Dressyup said:


> Oh no!! Do the brass colored ones hold up better?  I have some metal glaze... do you think that will work to prevent chipping?



I think most of the chipping issues were with the gunmetal and black hardware.  If you do a search on this thread on the word chipping some of the posts will come up.  One poster said she put clear nailpolish on the hardware so maybe a glaze will work.


----------



## mystar9898

Here's my mini Pashli in burgundy/black shark embossed leather that I got back in September...just wasn't able to post this earlier. It definitely fits more than I thought - even my Balenciaga continental wallet fits with lots of room left for my cellphone and sunglasses (in a smaller case though) and other essentials. The photo doesn't capture the exact color as this has an Instagram filter over it (LOL sorry) but it's this really, really dark purple that's almost black (kinda like dark dark cherry) and I love it! AND I'm not a fan of the color purple. 

At first I was very apprehensive about the leather because it had an almost plasticky look to it, but now it's a little softer but still absolutely sturdy the way it should be. I love this little bag for going out and about, running errands, nights out.

PS - this has gunmetal hardware and because I read about the chipping issues here, I try to be really careful. But the clasp design itself somehow lends to scratching the metal if you can't master the best way to secure it...So just be careful!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Hi Ladies, I just purcahsed this Pashli on eBay. There's only a few photos, but any red flags? It looked fine to me but I hope I didn't just purchase a counterfeit bag!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111220822631?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Thanks so much!


----------



## SWlife

mystar9898 said:


> Here's my mini Pashli in burgundy/black shark embossed leather that I got back in September...just wasn't able to post this earlier. It definitely fits more than I thought - even my Balenciaga continental wallet fits with lots of room left for my cellphone and sunglasses (in a smaller case though) and other essentials. The photo doesn't capture the exact color as this has an Instagram filter over it (LOL sorry) but it's this really, really dark purple that's almost black (kinda like dark dark cherry) and I love it! AND I'm not a fan of the color purple.
> 
> At first I was very apprehensive about the leather because it had an almost plasticky look to it, but now it's a little softer but still absolutely sturdy the way it should be. I love this little bag for going out and about, running errands, nights out.
> 
> PS - this has gunmetal hardware and because I read about the chipping issues here, I try to be really careful. But the clasp design itself somehow lends to scratching the metal if you can't master the best way to secure it...So just be careful!




THAT is seriously beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Shelly95

Zoe Bradley said:


> Hi Ladies, I just purcahsed this Pashli on eBay. There's only a few photos, but any red flags? It looked fine to me but I hope I didn't just purchase a counterfeit bag!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111220822631?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Thanks so much!



Hi there! I'm no expert but in my opinion the pictures are too distorted, no pics of inside, the back or hardware of the bag, description wasn't clear or helpful either. Try and ask if they can provide you a receipt! I'm really scared to buy designer bags on eBay since there are sooo many counterfeits and some of them look or feel ridiculously close to authentic!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Zoe Bradley said:


> Hi Ladies, I just purcahsed this Pashli on eBay. There's only a few photos, but any red flags? It looked fine to me but I hope I didn't just purchase a counterfeit bag!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111220822631?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Thanks so much!


 
OK, I received more photos from the seller. Looks legit right? Thanks!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Zoe Bradley said:


> Hi Ladies, I just purcahsed this Pashli on eBay. There's only a few photos, but any red flags? It looked fine to me but I hope I didn't just purchase a counterfeit bag!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111220822631?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Thanks so much!


 
And one  more, thanks!


----------



## lrkthrn

I've been thinking about the mini pashlis for quite some time now.  Just not sure if should get one in ink or in jade..

Do you think the bag will go on sale after christmas? Or should I just go ahead and purchase one in the upcoming thanksgiving sale on shopbop?


----------



## AngeCS29

Sorry to steal the thunder of such an awesome sale but just wondering...

Does everyone's Pashli slouch like mine? I have both Aubergine and Jade in large with no strap and they both do this. But I never see them do this in photos online. Not knowing if this is normal is dirivng me nuts!


----------



## nwhite

*celinelover4536* - thank you for the list!!!!  I really had my eye one a taupe or ink, but this sale is too good to pass up!  

Does anyone know if the other sites will have a sale this good?


----------



## Morisa

AngeCS29 said:


> Sorry to steal the thunder of such an awesome sale but just wondering...
> 
> Does everyone's Pashli slouch like mine? I have both Aubergine and Jade in large with no strap and they both do this. But I never see them do this in photos online. Not knowing if this is normal is dirivng me nuts!



A few questions:

How long have you had your bags?

Do you store them stuffed?

Do you carry them full?

Mine (oxblood w. strap) does not slouch like that, but I could see if you didn't stuff the bag fully when you stored it the leather naturally tending to crease like that due to the weight of the top flap.


----------



## xJOLE

LocksAndKeys said:


> Wow! Does anyone know how long the sale will last?



I've been emailing back and forth with the SA.. a lot of the bags are sold out, including the black/white stingray, yellow, burgundy, and white/black grooved, all in the medium Pashli.


----------



## LocksAndKeys

xJOLE said:


> I've been emailing back and forth with the SA.. a lot of the bags are sold out, including the black/white stingray, yellow, burgundy, and white/black grooved, all in the medium Pashli.


Thank you for the info. Did she say anything about if the mini Pashlis were selling out quick?


----------



## LocksAndKeys

How is the weight of the mini pashli? Are they heavy or very lightweight?


----------



## lisaphalange

Can anyone describe the difference between the large pashli and the pashli satchel?  I thought they were the same?


----------



## xJOLE

LocksAndKeys said:


> Thank you for the info. Did she say anything about if the mini Pashlis were selling out quick?


I didn't ask about the mini since I was only interested in the medium.. but I would guess that most of the more classic colours would be left, ie green, rust, crimson, etc.


----------



## xJOLE

lisaphalange said:


> Can anyone describe the difference between the large pashli and the pashli satchel?  I thought they were the same?


I'm not entirely sure, but I think they're generally the same size, except one comes with a strap while the other doesn't (first generation).

EDIT:

Just checked Saks and the large Pashli is measured as 14.5 x 11.5 x 4.5 while the Pashli satchel is measured as 18.5 x 11 x 3.75.. but the 3.1 Phillip Lim website has the Pashli satchel measuring at 14.5 x 11.5 x 5. Now I'm confused.


----------



## Morisa

xJOLE said:


> I'm not entirely sure, but I think they're generally the same size, except one comes with a strap while the other doesn't (first generation).
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Just checked Saks and the large Pashli is measured as 14.5 x 11.5 x 4.5 while the Pashli satchel is measured as 18.5 x 11 x 3.75.. but the 3.1 Phillip Lim website has the Pashli satchel measuring at 14.5 x 11.5 x 5. Now I'm confused.



Satchel is just the large pashli with the zippers expanded, i think.  I think the only change to the lineup was to introduce medium and mini, but the large is still the traditional "satchel" Pashli.


----------



## Pursegrl922

Hello,

I just purchased the fuschia large pashli on ebay from a very reputable seller.  I'm wondering if anyone can attest to the bag being kind of noisy when you move the straps around (potentially due to the stiffer leather)? I know the bag is authentic because it has all the details I've known to look for (3.1 phillip lim engraving in white on zipper pull rings).

Thanks!


----------



## lisaphalange

Just an FYI - I think all Barneys are running this sale.  Just got off the phone with Madison Ave and they have the exact same colors on sale in stock.  Got me a Large Pashli in Crimson for about $550...YAY!!!!

Thanks for the help all!


----------



## LocksAndKeys

Does anyone know if the Mini Pashli weighs more or less than the Alexander Wang Rockie?


----------



## Fashionswarrior

LocksAndKeys said:


> Does anyone know if the Mini Pashli weighs more or less than the Alexander Wang Rockie?


It weighs less


----------



## LocksAndKeys

Does anyone know if this sale is online Barneys as well?


----------



## LocksAndKeys

Also, where can I find the mini Pashli black glitter on sale!?


----------



## xJOLE

LocksAndKeys said:


> Also, where can I find the mini Pashli black glitter on sale!?


I don't think this colour combo will be included in a sale any time soon as it is current season.


----------



## Morisa

Pursegrl922 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just purchased the fuschia large pashli on ebay from a very reputable seller.  I'm wondering if anyone can attest to the bag being kind of noisy when you move the straps around (potentially due to the stiffer leather)? I know the bag is authentic because it has all the details I've known to look for (3.1 phillip lim engraving in white on zipper pull rings).
> 
> Thanks!



Mine isn't "noisy".


----------



## keiloj

unfortunately the medium pashli in crimson that i was SO CLOSE to purchasing is sold out  anyway i can get a hold on other medium pashli bags through another SA? I'm in Canada so my connections are quite limited


----------



## MissBalLouis

Just emailed about the Cobalt- I'm so in love with that color in the embossed leather. I really prefer a medium but I have a hunch it'll be hard to find.

I have a red mini but the side supporting the strap broke, hope that doesn't happen with a new one.


----------



## Pursegrl922

Morisa said:


> Mine isn't "noisy".



Can anyone else attest to the pashli being noisy at first? Is it maybe because its new?

Morisa-do you have a fuschia one?


----------



## Jaime

Mines not noisy either. It's not the same colour but made of the same kind of leather.


----------



## Pursegrl922

Jaime said:


> Mines not noisy either. It's not the same colour but made of the same kind of leather.



Should I be concerned? Mine has every detail of an authentic Pashli (engraving on zipper pulls, interior details, etc).  Does this mean by pashli is potentially fake? The noise happens when I move the handles up and down (almost like a faint squeaking).


----------



## momofgirls

Does Phillip Lim bags have a serial number or date code?


----------



## Pursegrl922

momofgirls said:


> Does Phillip Lim bags have a serial number or date code?



Not that I know of, at least not the large Pashli..what I've heard/found helpful to check for:

-3.1 phillip lim engraved on zipper pull rings
-small indentation in zipper ring pulls
-inside middle seam on lining 
-raw leather on inside of inner pouch

Anyone know of anything else?


----------



## Morisa

Pursegrl922 said:


> Can anyone else attest to the pashli being noisy at first? Is it maybe because its new?
> 
> Morisa-do you have a fuschia one?



I have the oxblood one, but it's from the same season/year, and it's the same embossed leather. 

How "squeaky" is it?  Can you post a video/sound clip of the noise?


----------



## Morisa

momofgirls said:


> Does Phillip Lim bags have a serial number or date code?



No.


----------



## xJOLE

keiloj said:


> unfortunately the medium pashli in crimson that i was SO CLOSE to purchasing is sold out  anyway i can get a hold on other medium pashli bags through another SA? I'm in Canada so my connections are quite limited


You can purchase from Shopbop at 20% off w/ code BIGEVENT13: http://www.shopbop.com/pashli-large...715&fm=other-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=12181

Also 20% off at SSENSE, which is in Montreal, so no customs/duties: http://www.ssense.com/women/product/31_phillip_lim/red_leather_pashli_satchel/79549


----------



## keiloj

xJOLE said:


> You can purchase from Shopbop at 20% off w/ code BIGEVENT13: http://www.shopbop.com/pashli-large...715&fm=other-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=12181
> 
> Also 20% off at SSENSE, which is in Montreal, so no customs/duties: http://www.ssense.com/women/product/31_phillip_lim/red_leather_pashli_satchel/79549




Thank you! I will resort to this if the other Barneys SA does not get back to me


----------



## nwhite

I am crossing my fingers for Forward Forward's pashli's to go on sale!!!


----------



## AngeCS29

Morisa said:


> A few questions:
> 
> How long have you had your bags?
> 
> Do you store them stuffed?
> 
> Do you carry them full?
> 
> Mine (oxblood w. strap) does not slouch like that, but I could see if you didn't stuff the bag fully when you stored it the leather naturally tending to crease like that due to the weight of the top flap.



Crap. The green I've had a year and the aubergine only a few months but I'm the second owner and I received it this way. I do not store them stuffed and I carry a decent amount but never full. I guess I need to start storing them stuffed, although it may be a lost cause. It's so ANNOYING that they slouch.


----------



## Jaime

nwhite said:


> I am crossing my fingers for Forward Forward's pashli's to go on sale!!!



Be quick if they do.... Every time they put them on sale they quickly remove the sale price within hours and they go back to full price.


----------



## smalls

Did anyone see if the mini and medium size pashli bags went on sale on the shopbop site today?  They are all sold out as of today.  If so does anyone know what the discount percentage was?  I saw a large rust one show up briefly earlier today and the discount was 20 percent on it.


----------



## smalls

Looks like the sale has started at the 3.1 phillip lim website.  There are several pashlis at 40 percent off but looks like it's final sale so choose wisely.

http://www.31philliplim.com/shop/sale-womens/bags


----------



## teachgirl789

Hi tPfers! Just wanted to share that tonight I purchased the Pashli large shark-effect leather trapeze bag in cobalt from NAP. The U.S. sale just started tonight 

https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/365801

& it was 40% off and I couldn't risk missing out on this discount while I waited around for a 2nd or 3rd cut. In any case, NAP has free shipping and always stands behind their products sold (excellent customer service) so no worries about a hassle if I need to return it (unlike on the Phillip Lim site where this is listed as a final sale item).












"Happy Black Friday Shopping!"


----------



## msmsytique

Pursegrl922 said:


> Can anyone else attest to the pashli being noisy at first? Is it maybe because its new?
> 
> Morisa-do you have a fuschia one?


 
I have the black medium, yes it was squeaky when I first started using it, because the leather is stiff and unused. I've been using it for about 2 months now and no more squeaks.


----------



## LocksAndKeys

Does anyone see any Mini Pashlis on sale anywhere?


----------



## msmsytique

LocksAndKeys said:


> Does anyone see any Mini Pashlis on sale anywhere?



The Philip lim site has 3 or 4 available


----------



## nwhite

ugghh, they are selling out!!!


----------



## nwhite

Forward has one olive mini!

I caved and bought the white from Barneys


----------



## mecheers

nwhite said:


> Forward has one olive mini!
> 
> I caved and bought the white from Barneys


Call Barney's to see if they can get a hold for you...I went to Barney's midtown on Monday and SA told me Phillip Lim sale started 11/29 which is earlier than the rest (12/4). Only certain Pashli are 40% off but I guess it depends on the stores. 

I did a search last night on pashli and most of them were gone in 2 hours on the department websites. Forwardforward had it a few days ago at 50% off and gone overnight.


----------



## mystar9898

gacats said:


> THAT is seriously beautiful! Congrats!



Thank you so much! 

Hope everyone's getting their own Pashlis this weekend at very good prices!


----------



## mystar9898

LocksAndKeys said:


> How is the weight of the mini pashli? Are they heavy or very lightweight?



It's not heavy at all, but I'm not super sensitive to bag weight...Plus with a Pashli if you're wearing it crossbody and especially in the mini size, I think that helps distribute the weight if at all. And with the mini size, you'll kind of be forced to pare down to your essentials which helps with any concerns about weight. I can definitely move around and be out and about from day to night using this bag with no issues!


----------



## MissBalLouis

Exactly, definitely ask around. I called the Barneys Co-op and the flagship about the Cobalt, and was told by both it wasn't on sale. However I called the SA recommended here and was able to get the last Cobalt available on sale. Also they sell out really quickly so just stay alert. 
Farfetch also has a few on sale through their sale preview and few of the current seasons color.


----------



## nwhite

mecheers said:


> Call Barney's to see if they can get a hold for you...I went to Barney's midtown on Monday and SA told me Phillip Lim sale started 11/29 which is earlier than the rest (12/4). Only certain Pashli are 40% off but I guess it depends on the stores.
> 
> I did a search last night on pashli and most of them were gone in 2 hours on the department websites. Forwardforward had it a few days ago at 50% off and gone overnight.



Think I will call them tomorrow to check on the status.  The email confirmation I got said the stock wasn't gaurenteed. I'm still going to keep checking the other sites just to have a back up plan.  Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## Glamnatic

The prices are so good, but I'm on a bag ban right now, it's so tempting, what helps is that the bags sell out quickly, good luck to you all lucky girls!!


----------



## missbagwathi

I desperately wanted a medium Pashli in crimson but the shipping & customs to India was quoted as $150 so I wasn't really saving much. Feel terrible I had to let it go.


----------



## lisaphalange

The Barneys website has crimson and white Pashlis on sale: 

http://www.barneys.com/3.1-Phillip-...ault,pd.html?gclid=COfPiKDQjLsCFWLNOgoduWkAIA


----------



## amandasf

Hello! I could use some help. Did older versions of the Pashli ever come with the 3.1 Phillip Lim signature raised and embossed into the leather inside pocket vs written in gold like I see now. A second hand store in my neighborhood has a green one with gold pulls at the zips and scalloped edges but the 3.1 Phillip Lim is raised on the leather on the inside pocket and not written on in gold. It also comes with a little gold key. This is probably not really, right? This consignment shop probably does not even know. 

Can someone help verify? If it is real, I would buy it!


----------



## Pursegrl922

I checked with the SA at Barneys yesterday and they still had large Pashli in crimson (same as online).  Even with the crazy good price, I just wasn't sold on the crimson color as shown online, it's looks more like a rust red vs deep red color so I wasn't a huge fan.  Anyone seen the crimson IRL and have opinion on how the color looked? I'm just not dying over it....


----------



## arcana

Has anyone seen the bag in the color denim IRL? Opinions on the color would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jaime

Yes, I have it and I love it. So glad I got a colour so different to anything I see on the streets and different from my own collection. Definitely no regrets.


----------



## nwhite

Does anyone know Barney's return policy on these bags?  I'm just not sold on the white I purchased because I'll only get to wear it during the summer.  Of course I might change my mind when I see it in person.


----------



## MissBalLouis

nwhite said:


> Does anyone know Barney's return policy on these bags?  I'm just not sold on the white I purchased because I'll only get to wear it during the summer.  Of course I might change my mind when I see it in person.



I was able to return a AW Rocco from a phone order placed last year so you should be okay.


----------



## smalls

nwhite said:


> Does anyone know Barney's return policy on these bags?  I'm just not sold on the white I purchased because I'll only get to wear it during the summer.  Of course I might change my mind when I see it in person.



I bought a mini rust from Barney's and the receipt says sale items must be returned within 30 days.  Here is my new mini rust with some booties I previously bought that I thought were a good match.


----------



## nwhite

smalls said:


> I bought a mini rust from Barney's and the receipt says sale items must be returned within 30 days.  Here is my new mini rust with some booties I previously bought that I thought were a good match.



Thanks!! The rust is gorgeous!! I was thinking of getting that color, but I already have an orange bag. I really don't think you can go wrong with any color!


----------



## smalls

nwhite said:


> Thanks!! The rust is gorgeous!! I was thinking of getting that color, but I already have an orange bag. I really don't think you can go wrong with any color!



Thanks so much!  Yes I was having a hard time deciding which one since there were so many nice colors that went on sale.  In person the bag isn't as orange as I expected its more subtle in color than what I thought it would be from looking up picture online.


----------



## mystar9898

smalls said:


> I bought a mini rust from Barney's and the receipt says sale items must be returned within 30 days.  Here is my new mini rust with some booties I previously bought that I thought were a good match.



So pretty!


----------



## Ivy Nia

I justed wanted to update everyone who is interested in buying the bag - there is a *20% off* sale on the otteny.com website. The selection is quite limited though and you won't be able to return anything purchased with a discount 
I'm thinking of buying it in black (http://otteny.com/pashli-medium-satchel.html), but not sure yet, since I've been longing for the burgundy one for quite a few months now.. but I totally missed it on ssense.com =/


----------



## nwhite

Saks has the olive Colorblock Shark-Embossed on sale for $585 (reg. $975)
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306418126&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446615702&site_refer=AFF001&mid=13816&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-vbo2Tz5BB9eXySniIyVdVA&LScreativeid=1&LSlinkid=15&LSoid=203720


----------



## k5ml3k

Anybody have any thoughts on the pashli in dark teal or cobalt or even the reddish color? How would you rank the colors? TIA!


----------



## nanotube

k5ml3k said:


> Anybody have any thoughts on the pashli in dark teal or cobalt or even the reddish color? How would you rank the colors? TIA!




I have only seen cobalt and crimson (or red) in person. I really liked the cobalt so that's probably my first choice. The red wasn't as bright as I expected.....I had my black wool coat on and didn't look too flattering on me.

I ended up getting the black glitter one. Speaking of, I have already got it scratched and a tiny piece of glitter came off!!! I am a little disappointed on the quality as I don't remember hitting the bag that hard on anything. BUT, to be fair, I am also rough on my bags so it'd happen eventually.


----------



## LocksAndKeys

nanotube said:


> I have only seen cobalt and crimson (or red) in person. I really liked the cobalt so that's probably my first choice. The red wasn't as bright as I expected.....I had my black wool coat on and didn't look too flattering on me.
> 
> I ended up getting the black glitter one. Speaking of, I have already got it scratched and a tiny piece of glitter came off!!! I am a little disappointed on the quality as I don't remember hitting the bag that hard on anything. BUT, to be fair, I am also rough on my bags so it'd happen eventually.


Can you post pictures of the black glitter Pashli? I have been eyeing the mini black glitter!


----------



## nanotube

LocksAndKeys said:


> Can you post pictures of the black glitter Pashli? I have been eyeing the mini black glitter!




I posted a picture few weeks ago. It's post 818. 

It's more "glittery" when you see it in person. The leather is not as scratch resistant as the regular pashli. I did try scratching it with my finger nail and it was fine....well, I didn't try real hard to scratch it LOL.


----------



## Pursegrl922

Has anyone noticed any sloppy stitching on the inside of their pashli (where the lining meets the leather at the top...mostly on the seams).  I noticed this on mine and was pretty disappointed, then this weekend I looked at Saks on some of the ones that had a different color leather vs. lining and it was also pretty apparent.  Anyone know if this is a new issue or if older versions of the bag have it too?


----------



## Sweet Poison

Just picked up a large Pashli in rust at the Barney's sale! Adore it!!


----------



## nanotube

Sweet Poison said:


> Just picked up a large Pashli in rust at the Barney's sale! Adore it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2419191



Is it more brown or orange?  Looks awesome!!!


----------



## Sweet Poison

nanotube said:


> Is it more brown or orange?  Looks awesome!!!




It is really beautiful! And quite big. I would say it's more of a brownish orange. The color is fairly muted and not really bright, so it pairs well with anything brown or neutral.


----------



## nwhite

Sweet Poison said:


> Just picked up a large Pashli in rust at the Barney's sale! Adore it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2419191



Beautiful!!!!!  Rust is really a great color!! My white one I ordered from Barney's should be here tomorrow.  Cannot wait!!


----------



## nanotube

nwhite said:


> Beautiful!!!!!  Rust is really a great color!! My white one I ordered from Barney's should be here tomorrow.  Cannot wait!!




Would you mind posting a picture? I always want to know if it is off white or more ashy white. TIA!!


----------



## nanotube

Sweet Poison said:


> It is really beautiful! And quite big. I would say it's more of a brownish orange. The color is fairly muted and not really bright, so it pairs well with anything brown or neutral.




That's nice! Do you find it heavy? I like the large size but I'm afraid it'd get too heavy when I put all my stuff in it.


----------



## Ditchwitch27

Ordered mine from Barney's with free shipping to China  

It got here before my birthday so I'm so happy! I'm so obsessed with this bag coz it fits my 13" Macbook Air.  Not that heavy as some said, probably bcoz I'm used carrying heavier bags. 

Love, love, love my new pashli! I want to get another one maybe a mini or a medium in different color


----------



## smalls

Sweet Poison said:


> Just picked up a large Pashli in rust at the Barney's sale! Adore it!!




Congrats I love the rust color!


----------



## smalls

Ditchwitch27 said:


> Ordered mine from Barney's with free shipping to China
> 
> It got here before my birthday so I'm so happy! I'm so obsessed with this bag coz it fits my 13" Macbook Air.  Not that heavy as some said, probably bcoz I'm used carrying heavier bags.
> 
> Love, love, love my new pashli! I want to get another one maybe a mini or a medium in different color



This is so gorgeous and classy looking.  Congrats!


----------



## catherinkadink

Ditchwitch27 said:


> Ordered mine from Barney's with free shipping to China
> 
> It got here before my birthday so I'm so happy! I'm so obsessed with this bag coz it fits my 13" Macbook Air.  Not that heavy as some said, probably bcoz I'm used carrying heavier bags.
> 
> Love, love, love my new pashli! I want to get another one maybe a mini or a medium in different color


such a lovely bag. congrats!


----------



## k5ml3k

Sweet Poison said:


> Just picked up a large Pashli in rust at the Barney's sale! Adore it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2419191




I was debating about this one amongst other colors..I have a lot of brown bags so I didn't think I needed another one. But the color looks gorgeous! The SAs at Barney's that I talked to actually told me how gorgeous this bag was in person. It was hard to resist but I got the cobalt and teal instead. Hopefully I'll love it when they come in.


----------



## Pursegrl922

Anyone's pashli inside stitching look like photo attached? I'm annoyed about the quality in some of the bags, appears to be an issue when lining is a different color than bag.


----------



## nwhite

nanotube said:


> Would you mind posting a picture? I always want to know if it is off white or more ashy white. TIA!!



Yep - sure will!!


----------



## Sweet Poison

nanotube said:


> That's nice! Do you find it heavy? I like the large size but I'm afraid it'd get too heavy when I put all my stuff in it.




I don't find to be too heavy at all! My work bags are really light canvas or fabric bags (Neverfull, Le Pliage, etc) but I found the Pashli to be a lot lighter than my leather bags (like the Stam). I would say it's somewhere in between.


----------



## Sweet Poison

nwhite said:


> Beautiful!!!!!  Rust is really a great color!! My white one I ordered from Barney's should be here tomorrow.  Cannot wait!!




Thank you! I love white bags, please do share when it gets to you. I saw the white in person when I went to pick up my Pashli and it was gorgeous!


----------



## teachgirl789

Pursegrl922 said:


> Anyone's pashli inside stitching look like photo attached? I'm annoyed about the quality in some of the bags, appears to be an issue when lining is a different color than bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2419687



I have a large cobalt Pashli that looks fine inside...


----------



## k5ml3k

teachgirl789 said:


> I have a large cobalt Pashli that looks fine inside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2420597
> View attachment 2420598
> View attachment 2420599




How are you liking the cobalt? Mine should be coming in tomorrow from Barney's


----------



## nwhite

Merry Christmas to me!!! 

I love the color!  It's definitely more off-white / ivory.  She's a keeper . 

I should have removed the price tag before I took the pics...oops.

No flash






With flash





No flash





I'd say she is on the medium-heavy side. I have heavy bags but this might be the heaviest.  I'm used to carrying heavy bags once I get them all filled up, so it doesn't bother me.

I'll post some modeling pics later.  Oh, but I do have a silly question, HOW IN THE WORLD do you open the clasp??? LOL


----------



## k5ml3k

nwhite said:


> Merry Christmas to me!!!
> 
> I love the color!  It's definitely more off-white / ivory.  She's a keeper .
> 
> I should have removed the price tag before I took the pics...oops.
> 
> No flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say she is on the medium-heavy side. I have heavy bags but this might be the heaviest.  I'm used to carrying heavy bags once I get them all filled up, so it doesn't bother me.
> 
> I'll post some modeling pics later.  Oh, but I do have a silly question, HOW IN THE WORLD do you open the clasp??? LOL




Wow! It's so pretty! I wouldn't dare a buy a white bag bc I don't baby my bags and it would get so dirty. Congrats! Question though, do you know how the weight compare to a mulberry bayswater?


----------



## nwhite

k5ml3k said:


> Wow! It's so pretty! I wouldn't dare a buy a white bag bc I don't baby my bags and it would get so dirty. Congrats! Question though, do you know how the weight compare to a mulberry bayswater?



Thanks!! Yes, I'm going to have to be very careful with this one.  I'm glad it is a little off-white.  Stark white would show everything!!

Sorry, I don't own any Mulberry bags (would love one though) so can't compare it.


----------



## smalls

nwhite said:


> Merry Christmas to me!!!
> 
> I love the color!  It's definitely more off-white / ivory.  She's a keeper .
> 
> I should have removed the price tag before I took the pics...oops.
> 
> No flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say she is on the medium-heavy side. I have heavy bags but this might be the heaviest.  I'm used to carrying heavy bags once I get them all filled up, so it doesn't bother me.
> 
> I'll post some modeling pics later.  Oh, but I do have a silly question, HOW IN THE WORLD do you open the clasp??? LOL



This is gorgeous!  Congrats!  Is this the large size?  To open the clasp you push/pinch the 2 little circle things towards each other and the catch will release.


----------



## nwhite

smalls said:


> This is gorgeous!  Congrats !  Is this the large size?  To open the clasp you push/pinch the 2 little circle things towards each other and the catch will release.



Thanks!!  Yes, it's the large.  I just tried it on again, and it's not really that heavy.  I think it's a true medium weight (well, for me).  Haha, I just watched a You Tube video to see how they opened their pashlis....funny.  I was pushing them but didn't think to squeeze them together.

I'm a little bummed that mine didn't come fully wrapped - no tissue inside or on the handles. That probably means mine was on the shelf somewhere. Oh well.  Can't complain too much since I got an awesome deal!


----------



## smalls

I received my medium crimson today and I can officially say that I love the crimson color in person.  It is a beautiful dark red.  I also love the gold hardware against the red.  I took a picture of it next to a red ribbon from Neiman Marcus to try to give a better idea of the shade of red that it is.  Hope this helps for anyone that was curious about crimson.


----------



## smalls

nwhite said:


> Thanks!!  Yes, it's the large.  I just tried it on again, and it's not really that heavy.  I think it's a true medium weight (well, for me).  Haha, I just watched a You Tube video to see how they opened their pashlis....funny.  I was pushing them but didn't think to squeeze them together.
> 
> I'm a little bummed that mine didn't come fully wrapped - no tissue inside or on the handles. That probably means mine was on the shelf somewhere. Oh well.  Can't complain too much since I got an awesome deal!



Funny, no worries it took me some fiddling around with it to figure it out.  Mine didn't come fully wrapped either.  Probably both of mine were displays.  Only the shoulder strap was wrapped up.


----------



## teachgirl789

k5ml3k said:


> How are you liking the cobalt? Mine should be coming in tomorrow from Barney's



I love it, she's definitely a keeper!!! I can't wait to match her up with some outfits!


----------



## smalls

teachgirl789 said:


> I love it, she's definitely a keeper!!! I can't wait to match her up with some outfits!



The cobalt color is so beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## teachgirl789

smalls said:


> The cobalt color is so beautiful!  Congrats!



Thanks &#128515;


----------



## Ditchwitch27

In case anyone's interested, pashli in crimson is on sale at phillip lim website for $537. There are also some minis going for $390 &#128513;&#128522;


----------



## missbagwathi

Ditchwitch27 said:


> In case anyone's interested, pashli in crimson is on sale at phillip lim website for $537. There are also some minis going for $390 &#128513;&#128522;




Everytime I try to buy that Crimson Pashli it says quantity available is 0. Their website is one of the most annoying shops to use.


----------



## Ditchwitch27

missbagwathi said:


> Everytime I try to buy that Crimson Pashli it says quantity available is 0. Their website is one of the most annoying shops to use.




I tried it now..and got the same. It's like you're happy that it's on sale but when it's time to purchase it breaks your heart coz there's actually none left.. &#128546;


----------



## Sweet Poison

nwhite said:


> Merry Christmas to me!!!
> 
> I love the color!  It's definitely more off-white / ivory.  She's a keeper .
> 
> I should have removed the price tag before I took the pics...oops.
> 
> No flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say she is on the medium-heavy side. I have heavy bags but this might be the heaviest.  I'm used to carrying heavy bags once I get them all filled up, so it doesn't bother me.
> 
> I'll post some modeling pics later.  Oh, but I do have a silly question, HOW IN THE WORLD do you open the clasp??? LOL




How lovely! The bag looks wonderful next to your Xmas tree!!!


----------



## Sweet Poison

k5ml3k said:


> Wow! It's so pretty! I wouldn't dare a buy a white bag bc I don't baby my bags and it would get so dirty. Congrats! Question though, do you know how the weight compare to a mulberry bayswater?




My large Pashli feels much, much lighter than my friends Bays. But I've heard that the weight of a Bayswater is really dependent on the leather too. She has the Darwin leather, which feels quite rich and thick (and heavy!).


----------



## xJOLE

All of your bags are so lovely! I ordered one over email from an SA at Barney's last week (I'm in Canada). She said it would be shipped out on December 4th (which is when the sale actually started I believe?) but I haven't heard anything from her despite emailing her yesterday.. fingers crossed that it's still coming! I'm super excited for it, especially after seeing all of your reveals!


----------



## Pursegrl922

teachgirl789 said:


> I have a large cobalt Pashli that looks fine inside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2420597
> View attachment 2420598
> View attachment 2420599



I see a little black thread coming up on the blue leather in that first photo (looks like the corner) but maybe it's just the photo?? Hard to see.  Anyway, thanks for sending! I saw quite a few of the new bags at saks that had this sloppier stitching, it was very upsetting and made me think quality control is slipping a little.


----------



## Sweet Poison

Does anyone know the exact time Phillip Lim  made the switch to the new logo? If you look some bags from Barney's have dust bags with the newer logo the the capital P and L but others have the all letters in lowercase.


----------



## k5ml3k

Got my order from Barney's. They sent me the tote instead of the reg Pashli but I was wondering which Color do you guys like better, the teal or the cobalt? ...ignore the ps1 on the right. They all came in within minutes from each other.


----------



## nanotube

nwhite said:


> Merry Christmas to me!!!
> 
> I love the color!  It's definitely more off-white / ivory.  She's a keeper .
> 
> I should have removed the price tag before I took the pics...oops.
> 
> 
> I'd say she is on the medium-heavy side. I have heavy bags but this might be the heaviest.  I'm used to carrying heavy bags once I get them all filled up, so it doesn't bother me.
> 
> I'll post some modeling pics later.  Oh, but I do have a silly question, HOW IN THE WORLD do you open the clasp??? LOL



LOVE the color!!!! Can't wait for your modeling pics!

I wish I could get light colors bag too but I am not good at keeping my bags clean....this is such a lovely color especially during the winter!


----------



## teachgirl789

After playing around with my new Large Pashli I realize that I may have to leave the top flap open as the clasp is easy to open, but way challenging to close!

Do most of you not bother with closing your clasp?


----------



## smalls

k5ml3k said:


> Got my order from Barney's. They sent me the tote instead of the reg Pashli but I was wondering which Color do you guys like better, the teal or the cobalt? ...ignore the ps1 on the right. They all came in within minutes from each other.
> 
> View attachment 2421445



The ps1 looks nice I can't ignore it .  The teal looks very green from the pics.  Is this maybe the petrol green color instead of teal?  I do prefer the cobalt but I think the teal is still nice.  Did you see my pic of the crimson?  If you are still considering it I love the crimson color now that I have seen it.


----------



## smalls

teachgirl789 said:


> After playing around with my new Large Pashli I realize that I may have to leave the top flap open as the clasp is easy to open, but way challenging to close!
> 
> Do most of you not bother with closing your clasp?



I saw on you tube how some people just tuck the flap into the bag so they don't have to buckle the clasp.  It gives the bag a different look but I would worry if the flap is over the bag and not clasped the metal may hit each other and cause scratched up/chipped hardware.


----------



## k5ml3k

smalls said:


> The ps1 looks nice I can't ignore it .  The teal looks very green from the pics.  Is this maybe the petrol green color instead of teal?  I do prefer the cobalt but I think the teal is still nice.  Did you see my pic of the crimson?  If you are still considering it I love the crimson color now that I have seen it.




I actually really like the crimson but I have too many red bags so I thought I'd go for something different. Here's a closer pic of the teal..
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 with the flash 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 without the flash


----------



## smalls

k5ml3k said:


> I actually really like the crimson but I have too many red bags so I thought I'd go for something different. Here's a closer pic of the teal..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2421618
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2421619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without the flash



It's really pretty.  With the flash it looks more teal and how I expected it to look.  Without the flash it looks more green.  If given the choice I do like cobalt more since it seems so vibrant but this color is really nice and I think cobalt is very hard to track down in the satchel style.  With the teal since it has the gold hardware maybe you wouldn't have to worry as much about the hardware chipping since the cobalt has gunmetal hardware.


----------



## k5ml3k

smalls said:


> It's really pretty.  With the flash it looks more teal and how I expected it to look.  Without the flash it looks more green.  If given the choice I do like cobalt more since it seems so vibrant but this color is really nice and I think cobalt is very hard to track down in the satchel style.  With the teal since it has the gold hardware maybe you wouldn't have to worry as much about the hardware chipping since the cobalt has gunmetal hardware.




I didn't know about the chipping issue. Thanks!!


----------



## smalls

k5ml3k said:


> I didn't know about the chipping issue. Thanks!!



Yes if you do a search on this thread for the word chipping you will find some of the posts.


----------



## k5ml3k

Mininana said:


> I just got one!!!


I know this is from earlier this year but I wanted to know how you're liking the teal? I know it looks a little more greenish but how are you liking the color?


----------



## k5ml3k

smalls said:


> Yes if you do a search on this thread for the word chipping you will find some of the posts.




Thoughts on the cobalt white bag? I was able to find it on sale but it'll be a final sale...here's what it looks like online.


----------



## nwhite

smalls said:


> I received my medium crimson today and I can officially say that I love the crimson color in person.  It is a beautiful dark red.  I also love the gold hardware against the red.  I took a picture of it next to a red ribbon from Neiman Marcus to try to give a better idea of the shade of red that it is.  Hope this helps for anyone that was curious about crimson.



Wow, gorgeous shade of red!!  It is very nice - Congrats!  I really wanted one with gold hardware because it just pops on these bags.


----------



## nwhite

teachgirl789 said:


> I love it, she's definitely a keeper!!! I can't wait to match her up with some outfits!
> View attachment 2421125



Beautiful! Great color! Congrats!!

I love seeing all of the pashlis pics!  Keep 'em coming


----------



## nwhite

Sweet Poison said:


> How lovely! The bag looks wonderful next to your Xmas tree!!!



Thank you! 



nanotube said:


> LOVE the color!!!! Can't wait for your modeling pics!
> 
> I wish I could get light colors bag too but I am not good at keeping my bags clean....this is such a lovely color especially during the winter!



Thanks!  I'll try to post them soon.  I am afraid of getting it dirty too, so glad it's off-white!!  Can't wait to use her =)


----------



## smalls

k5ml3k said:


> Thoughts on the cobalt white bag? I was able to find it on sale but it'll be a final sale...here's what it looks like online.
> 
> View attachment 2421695



It looks nice but I would have to see it in person to tell if the two tone is nicer than solid tone.  Final sale really scares me if I have never seen it in person.  Nordstroms had this color combo on sale maybe you can see if they have any left?


----------



## k5ml3k

smalls said:


> It looks nice but I would have to see it in person to tell if the two tone is nicer than solid tone.  Final sale really scares me if I have never seen it in person.  Nordstroms had this color combo on sale maybe you can see if they have any left?




Yeah I agree...passing up on these. Thanks so much for all the help!


----------



## Pursegrl922

Pursegrl922 said:


> Has anyone noticed any sloppy stitching on the inside of their pashli (where the lining meets the leather at the top...mostly on the seams).  I noticed this on mine and was pretty disappointed, then this weekend I looked at Saks on some of the ones that had a different color leather vs. lining and it was also pretty apparent.  Anyone know if this is a new issue or if older versions of the bag have it too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2418886



Sorry to be such a broken record about this stitching issue! Anyone else notice this? I would assume it would be easier to notice if your bag has a black lining and is a non-black leather color (do you see any black stitching from tbe lining creeping up into the leather or vice versa (colored-stitching creeping into black lining).  This has me very upset and not sure what to do.


----------



## dorcast

Pursegrl922 said:


> Sorry to be such a broken record about this stitching issue! Anyone else notice this? I would assume it would be easier to notice if your bag has a black lining and is a non-black leather color (do you see any black stitching from tbe lining creeping up into the leather or vice versa (colored-stitching creeping into black lining).  This has me very upset and not sure what to do.



If it's  upsetting  you, return the bag. Regardless of whether it bothers anyone else, it's clearly an issue for you. If you don't feel the bag is well made, it's not worth whatever it cost, even if on sale.


----------



## k5ml3k

dorcast said:


> If it's  upsetting  you, return the bag. Regardless of whether it bothers anyone else, it's clearly an issue for you. If you don't feel the bag is well made, it's not worth whatever it cost, even if on sale.




Agree!


----------



## Jaime

Mines denim (blue) with black lining and seems fine. 
I hadn't looked inside before this post and I'm not sure it would bother me being on the inside had it been the same but I agree with above, if it bothers you return it.


----------



## Alebeth

Hello!
On the Phillip Lim website, some more pashli's are available. I'm able to load the medium and large crimson on to check out. Hope every one gets the one they want!


----------



## Pursegrl922

dorcast said:


> If it's  upsetting  you, return the bag. Regardless of whether it bothers anyone else, it's clearly an issue for you. If you don't feel the bag is well made, it's not worth whatever it cost, even if on sale.



Dorcast, this forum is meant to be a place for all to come and give their opinions, seek feedback from others, and share information...and that is my intent.  I appreciate and respect your POV but please also respect my right to seek information from others in this forum.  Thank you!


----------



## Jaime

I actually cant see why what was said is wrong?
Its reasonable advice that if youre not happy with it you should return it and that was advice/opinion given on your issue that you posted requesting as such. No one else has come forward with the same issue but even if they did it seems you would be bothered by it anyway so its perfectly reasonable advice to suggest returning it if you are unhappy.
I am puzzled as to why that was the wrong thing to say... after all you posted on a public forum and got a reasonable solution to the issue, if youre not happy with that solution either dont do it but I hardly think it was disrespectful in any way...


----------



## missbagwathi

mimilo said:


> Hello!
> On the Phillip Lim website, some more pashli's are available. I'm able to load the medium and large crimson on to check out. Hope every one gets the one they want!




Thanks mimilo. I'm desperate for the medium crimson but the duties & fees paid is more than $350!!!! Yikes. So I'm debating whether risk it unpaid but Indian customs is notorious when it comes to these things.


----------



## anonymoose410

Pursegrl922 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just purchased the fuschia large pashli on ebay from a very reputable seller.  I'm wondering if anyone can attest to the bag being kind of noisy when you move the straps around (potentially due to the stiffer leather)? I know the bag is authentic because it has all the details I've known to look for (3.1 phillip lim engraving in white on zipper pull rings).
> 
> Thanks!



I just got my pashli in the mail from Scoop NYC and it's noisy too! I can't believe how squeaky it is. I'm not concerned with it being fake since I bought it from a retail store, but it's definitely strange. Is yours still squeaking? 

Has anyone else noticed this??


----------



## Ditchwitch27

Just visited the new 3.1 Phillip Lim store in Beijing. The store is huge but not a lot of selection on bags. The SA invited me to go upstairs to check out more pashlis but I declined when I found out that a regular pashli (large one) retails for $1400!  

I'd rather order it online from Barney's or other US online store and pay the duties to have it shipped here, it will still be under $1400.


----------



## teachgirl789

momofgirls said:


> Does Phillip Lim bags have a serial number or date code?



There is some type of serial number inside my newly purchased Pashli, it's underneath the inside flap compartment...


----------



## teachgirl789

shopinator said:


> Here is my tri-color that I got from Barney's this past spring.  I don't wear it that much, but it has held up well.



I know that this post ^^^ is quite dated, but that bag is gorgeous! How has it held up over the year, in your opinion?


----------



## Pursegrl922

anonymoose410 said:


> I just got my pashli in the mail from Scoop NYC and it's noisy too! I can't believe how squeaky it is. I'm not concerned with it being fake since I bought it from a retail store, but it's definitely strange. Is yours still squeaking?
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this??



Hi! I doubt it's fake if purchased at scoop! Mine is still a little squeaky but someone told me it gets better over time so I wouldn't worry too much! Enjoy the bag! What color??


----------



## mecheers

k5ml3k said:


> Thoughts on the cobalt white bag? I was able to find it on sale but it'll be a final sale...here's what it looks like online.
> 
> View attachment 2421695



I got this bag. The color contrast is sharper in real life but it's def eye-catching. I am still thinking if I should return mine.


----------



## mecheers

mimilo said:


> Hello!
> On the Phillip Lim website, some more pashli's are available. I'm able to load the medium and large crimson on to check out. Hope every one gets the one they want!


Hi, how long did you wait to receive a confirmation email? I ordered a Ryder but still haven't received an order confirmation after almost 1 day :cry:


----------



## 2pmhottest

ooOo That's my kind of bag..


----------



## MyChanelly

Just ordered crimson medium from the Phillip lim website. So excited!  Thanks for you guys sharing information, I am able to get the bag at almost half the price. I was eyeing this for a while, but was just not wanting to pay full price after learning what I don't actually have to pay full price here. Anyhow, super excited. Can't wait for it to get there. And again. Thx!!!


----------



## Mininana

k5ml3k said:


> I know this is from earlier this year but I wanted to know how you're liking the teal? I know it looks a little more greenish but how are you liking the color?




Sorry for the late reply!! the app on the phone doesn't tell you about quotes and I rarely log on the computer...

the color is awesome, it's a great neutral and I find it goes with quite a lot of stuff. Funny thing because green is NOT my color but I find it just goes with everything and it's different from all the other bags that I own


----------



## milan83

This italian boutique online has a lot of beautiful and particular Pashli,some of that in sale! have you ever seen them? I fell in love with this one..

http://www.bagheeraboutique.com/it-IT/product/5902


----------



## Shimmerstars88

Hi all,

I just received my Pashli in Olive colour (medium size). I purchased from Shopbop. 
After I took the bag out of the dust bag, the leather does not have the normal leather smell. I honestly cant describe the smell- umm something like plastic strong chemical?!?. I own quite a few leather handbags (Michael Kors, Furla, Marc Jacobs, Bally, Prada) so i find it strange that this bag is quite different.
Its advertised as "Cowhide Leather" , did they treat the leather and it smells that way u rekon?
Im trying not to freak out, Ive used it for a few days and hoping the smell would die down a bit, but it hasnt. I leave it in my bedroom and i come back and i can actually smell it from a distance! 
Is there a way to get rid of that smell?
Do i need to put some conditioner or something!!! 
Please help me put my mind to rest !! 
I dont know if anyone had posted a similar comment as I havent been able to find anything.

Thanks heaps!!!


----------



## Shimmerstars88

Jaime said:


> I actually cant see why what was said is wrong?
> Its reasonable advice that if youre not happy with it you should return it and that was advice/opinion given on your issue that you posted requesting as such. No one else has come forward with the same issue but even if they did it seems you would be bothered by it anyway so its perfectly reasonable advice to suggest returning it if you are unhappy.
> I am puzzled as to why that was the wrong thing to say... after all you posted on a public forum and got a reasonable solution to the issue, if youre not happy with that solution either dont do it but I hardly think it was disrespectful in any way...


I agree. I think the suggestion was an honest one and you should in no way feel threatened or unhappy. This is indeed a public forum and we are all trying to help.


----------



## Shimmerstars88

k5ml3k said:


> Got my order from Barney's. They sent me the tote instead of the reg Pashli but I was wondering which Color do you guys like better, the teal or the cobalt? ...ignore the ps1 on the right. They all came in within minutes from each other.
> 
> View attachment 2421445



The cobalt colour is gorgeous! Love it !!


----------



## Alebeth

mecheers said:


> Hi, how long did you wait to receive a confirmation email? I ordered a Ryder but still haven't received an order confirmation after almost 1 day :cry:



Hi!
I'm so sorry for the delay in responding. I ordered my bag on November 28 and got a confirmation the same day. I'm sure that you'll get confirmation soon--if not already?


----------



## Alebeth

MyChanelly said:


> Just ordered crimson medium from the Phillip lim website. So excited!  Thanks for you guys sharing information, I am able to get the bag at almost half the price. I was eyeing this for a while, but was just not wanting to pay full price after learning what I don't actually have to pay full price here. Anyhow, super excited. Can't wait for it to get there. And again. Thx!!!



So glad that you'll be getting your pashli! It is gorgeous!


----------



## gratytude

I am so glad to see on the newer Pashli's, they have changed the leather.  That embossed fake looking and feeling "shark" leather was pretty terrible quality...


----------



## MissBalLouis

Any sales on the tri color? During Black Friday farfetch had two on sale, but they were quickly marked back up to regular price. I'm absolutely in love with the berry color combo.


----------



## milan83

MyChanelly said:


> Just ordered crimson medium from the Phillip lim website. So excited!  Thanks for you guys sharing information, I am able to get the bag at almost half the price. I was eyeing this for a while, but was just not wanting to pay full price after learning what I don't actually have to pay full price here. Anyhow, super excited. Can't wait for it to get there. And again. Thx!!!



Lucky you! please post pics when it arrives..I'd like a crimson too


----------



## MyChanelly

mimilo said:


> So glad that you'll be getting your pashli! It is gorgeous!




Thx. Can't wait. I got the confirmation email but not the shipping one yet. But super excited!!


----------



## MyChanelly

milan83 said:


> Lucky you! please post pics when it arrives..I'd like a crimson too




Sure thing!!


----------



## Alebeth

MyChanelly said:


> Thx. Can't wait. I got the confirmation email but not the shipping one yet. But super excited!!



I'm sure that you'll love your bag! Congrats!


----------



## Sweet Poison

An early Holiday present: Pashli Large Satchel in Black!!


----------



## Pursegrl922

Sweet Poison said:


> An early Holiday present: Pashli Large Satchel in Black!!
> 
> View attachment 2426006




Fab! I do love the classic black Pashli, it's timeless


----------



## nwhite

Sweet Poison said:


> An early Holiday present: Pashli Large Satchel in Black!!
> 
> View attachment 2426006


 
Looks great on you!!! How tall are you, if you don't mind me asking? I am about 5'4 and feel like the large pashli is doable but still a pretty big bag on me.


----------



## smalls

nwhite said:


> Looks great on you!!! How tall are you, if you don't mind me asking? I am about 5'4 and feel like the large pashli is doable but still a pretty big bag on me.



Have you tried out the medium size?  I am just under 5' and feel like the medium is still very large on me but it's a nice size.  I think the large would look like luggage on me.


----------



## smalls

Sweet Poison said:


> An early Holiday present: Pashli Large Satchel in Black!!
> 
> View attachment 2426006



Congrats it's beautiful!


----------



## MyChanelly

mimilo said:


> I'm sure that you'll love your bag! Congrats!




I'm concern. I haven't got the shipment email yet. And when I tried to go back to the official website, it's down!! What's going on??!!


----------



## nessasita

MyChanelly said:


> I'm concern. I haven't got the shipment email yet. And when I tried to go back to the official website, it's down!! What's going on??!!


They had a huge issue with their website this past weekend. I FINALLY got an email from them after placing my order late Friday night saying that the item I purchased was oversold. I think they are drudging through all the orders now. You should hear back soon!


----------



## kaydelongpre

MyChanelly said:


> I'm concern. I haven't got the shipment email yet. And when I tried to go back to the official website, it's down!! What's going on??!!



Right?! Their site has been down for two days!


----------



## Sweet Poison

nwhite said:


> Looks great on you!!! How tall are you, if you don't mind me asking? I am about 5'4 and feel like the large pashli is doable but still a pretty big bag on me.




I'm 5'3". It is a big bag, yes, but I love that it's structured and can fit larger work files, my iPad or a 13" MacBook. I don't think it feels or looks like luggage but actually feels like a sleek, stylish briefcase when I wear it to work or a nice weekend errand bag. When I don't carry much stuff in it, keeps its shape so it doesn't look like an empty slouched bag! I have two large Pashlis and would probably not go smaller.


----------



## Ditchwitch27

Sweet Poison said:


> An early Holiday present: Pashli Large Satchel in Black!!
> 
> View attachment 2426006




Looks great! I got the medium in black and now I'm obsessing on getting a large version


----------



## smalls

Sweet Poison said:


> I'm 5'3". It is a big bag, yes, but I love that it's structured and can fit larger work files, my iPad or a 13" MacBook. I don't think it feels or looks like luggage but actually feels like a sleek, stylish briefcase when I wear it to work or a nice weekend errand bag. When I don't carry much stuff in it, keeps its shape so it doesn't look like an empty slouched bag! I have two large Pashlis and would probably not go smaller.



The large size looks perfect on you!  You carry it very well.  It's good to know it keeps its shape and doesn't slouch even when its not full.


----------



## nwhite

smalls said:


> Have you tried out the medium size?  I am just under 5' and feel like the medium is still very large on me but it's a nice size.  I think the large would look like luggage on me.



I haven't.  The one I ordered is the only pashli I have seen in person. I'm not sure who would carry them in Dallas since Barney's closed.  I would like to try the medium just to compare.



Sweet Poison said:


> I'm 5'3". It is a big bag, yes, but I love that it's structured and can fit larger work files, my iPad or a 13" MacBook. I don't think it feels or looks like luggage but actually feels like a sleek, stylish briefcase when I wear it to work or a nice weekend errand bag. When I don't carry much stuff in it, keeps its shape so it doesn't look like an empty slouched bag! I have two large Pashlis and would probably not go smaller.



Ok!  Well, I am really 5'3 1/2 .  Yeah, it really looks like the perfect size on you.  I don't think I would like it much smaller either but can't compare it to the medium.  I really love mine.   Still worried to carry it because of color transfer.  Plus the weather has been so ugly...


----------



## Sweet Poison

nwhite said:


> I haven't.  The one I ordered is the only pashli I have seen in person. I'm not sure who would carry them in Dallas since Barney's closed.  I would like to try the medium just to compare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok!  Well, I am really 5'3 1/2 .  Yeah, it really looks like the perfect size on you.  I don't think I would like it much smaller either but can't compare it to the medium.  I really love mine.   Still worried to carry it because of color transfer.  Plus the weather has been so ugly...




Glad you love your large! I'd be careful with the white too, but omg I bet it'll look great during a white winter day! Hopefully the weather gets better in Dallas. Can't wait to see some mod shots!

My SA actually fit a mini into the medium and a medium into the large!! The medium is a great size too, I just wouldn't be able to use it as a work bag since it wouldn't fit a lot of my docs. That's why I have two large Pashlis!


----------



## Sweet Poison

smalls said:


> The large size looks perfect on you!  You carry it very well.  It's good to know it keeps its shape and doesn't slouch even when its not full.




Thank you! Does your medium stay structured as well? I haven't heard about any l issues with slouchy leather in the Pashlis.


----------



## Sweet Poison

Ditchwitch27 said:


> Looks great! I got the medium in black and now I'm obsessing on getting a large version




I don't want to be an enabler but...the silhouette is so classic it looks great in any size!


----------



## smalls

Sweet Poison said:


> Thank you! Does your medium stay structured as well? I haven't heard about any l issues with slouchy leather in the Pashlis.



I haven't tested her out yet.  She is waiting in the dustbag for me to carry her, but does seem nicely made and well structured!


----------



## Ditchwitch27

For someone who wears basic colors, mostly black, what color would you recommend? Taupe or jade? 

I want to get my 2nd pashli in large but I can't seem to make up my mind on what color to get.


----------



## smalls

Ditchwitch27 said:


> For someone who wears basic colors, mostly black, what color would you recommend? Taupe or jade?
> 
> I want to get my 2nd pashli in large but I can't seem to make up my mind on what color to get.




Since you already have black my first choice is taupe since it's so different from black.   The jade is really pretty though if you gravitate towards green colors I think its a good choice.


----------



## Alebeth

MyChanelly said:


> I'm concern. I haven't got the shipment email yet. And when I tried to go back to the official website, it's down!! What's going on??!!


Hang in there! I'll cross my fingers and hope that you get good news soon!


----------



## Ditchwitch27

smalls said:


> Since you already have black my first choice is taupe since it's so different from black.   The jade is really pretty though if you gravitate towards green colors I think its a good choice.




Thank you! Now I'm on the hunt for an online shop that has free int'l shipping


----------



## Jaime

Shopbop and forwardforward.com have free shipping. I'm sure I saw taupe on shopbop.


----------



## xJOLE

Just received my bag a few minutes ago and did a mini-reveal on Instagram! I ordered it over email from Christina at Barney's during the 40% off sale. The duties wasn't too bad, considering... one thing though, and I'm not quite sure how I feel about it: she sent me the large instead of the medium! I had specifically requested the medium size, as I am on the smaller side (5'3.5") and I didn't want the bag to overwhelm me. I don't know if she was just mistaken about the size of the bag, or if there were no more mediums in stock and just sent me the large instead. Not sure if there's any recourse at this point... but I do love the colour (such a gorgeous teal!) and the overall design of the bag.


----------



## xJOLE

Forgot the photo! From my instagram:


----------



## MyChanelly

nessasita said:


> They had a huge issue with their website this past weekend. I FINALLY got an email from them after placing my order late Friday night saying that the item I purchased was oversold. I think they are drudging through all the orders now. You should hear back soon!




Oh no!? They charged me for it already!!! That's not good... I'm assuming what I ordered was oversold too since I placed the order late Saturday night...  not cool!!



kaydelongpre said:


> Right?! Their site has been down for two days!




And it's still down!!!


----------



## girlgamerx

I also ordered the Crimson on the 7th and haven't received an email confirmation, but did see a charge on my card =( Have you heard anything back MyChanelly?


----------



## gardienne

i'm seriously thinking about taking the dive and getting a pashli- i've been eyeing one for ages, and with a milestone birthday coming up, it feels like now might be the time?

does anyone use this as their day-to-day bag? how does it hold up? 

if it's a good everyday bag, i think i might get the large in jade or taupe. if not, i may get the medium in red. i'm so indecisive! and so excited!


----------



## smalls

xJOLE said:


> Just received my bag a few minutes ago and did a mini-reveal on Instagram! I ordered it over email from Christina at Barney's during the 40% off sale. The duties wasn't too bad, considering... one thing though, and I'm not quite sure how I feel about it: she sent me the large instead of the medium! I had specifically requested the medium size, as I am on the smaller side (5'3.5") and I didn't want the bag to overwhelm me. I don't know if she was just mistaken about the size of the bag, or if there were no more mediums in stock and just sent me the large instead. Not sure if there's any recourse at this point... but I do love the colour (such a gorgeous teal!) and the overall design of the bag.



Sorry that happened to you.  Hopefully the sa made a mistake versus making the decision to send another bag as a substitute.  Do you like the bag enough to keep it so you don't have to deal with an international return?  Maybe you could call and let them know that they made a mistake about the size and see what they say.  They may be willing to pay for the return shipping and re shipping of a new one if they find the right size or pay the return shipping if they can't find a new one but you don't want to keep the large.  If you decide to keep it maybe they can discount it a little further for making the mistake?  It's worth a shot to say something and see what they say especially if you have emails documenting that you specifically asked for a medium.  Good luck!


----------



## Ditchwitch27

gardienne said:


> i'm seriously thinking about taking the dive and getting a pashli- i've been eyeing one for ages, and with a milestone birthday coming up, it feels like now might be the time?
> 
> does anyone use this as their day-to-day bag? how does it hold up?
> 
> if it's a good everyday bag, i think i might get the large in jade or taupe. if not, i may get the medium in red. i'm so indecisive! and so excited!




I have been using mine for several weeks now and it's holding up well.  I got a medium and want to get a large one also in taupe or jade coz I think a large would be perfect for me as day-to-day bag. Goodluck!


----------



## xJOLE

smalls said:


> Sorry that happened to you.  Hopefully the sa made a mistake versus making the decision to send another bag as a substitute.  Do you like the bag enough to keep it so you don't have to deal with an international return?  Maybe you could call and let them know that they made a mistake about the size and see what they say.  They may be willing to pay for the return shipping and re shipping of a new one if they find the right size or pay the return shipping if they can't find a new one but you don't want to keep the large.  If you decide to keep it maybe they can discount it a little further for making the mistake?  It's worth a shot to say something and see what they say especially if you have emails documenting that you specifically asked for a medium.  Good luck!


I originally thought that I could be happy with the bag and originally told the SA so, but when I got home and had a chance to look at myself in a mirror and open up the sides, I realized just how dwarfed I am by the bag. I emailed the SA again asking if anything could be done, as I was originally promised a medium.. fingers crossed we come up with a solution!


----------



## gardienne

Ditchwitch27 said:


> I have been using mine for several weeks now and it's holding up well.  I got a medium and want to get a large one also in taupe or jade coz I think a large would be perfect for me as day-to-day bag. Goodluck!



oooh, okay! thank you!


----------



## kaydelongpre

Anyone else pissed Lim's site is STILL DOWN? It's been days.


----------



## grapegravity

Barneys has a 40% off Sale on some pashli! 
I got myself a cobalt blue!  Was debating between that and feather grey..


----------



## k5ml3k

grapegravity said:


> Barneys has a 40% off Sale on some pashli!
> 
> I got myself a cobalt blue!  Was debating between that and feather grey..




I just got it too! Randomly checked and there it was!


----------



## kaydelongpre

grapegravity said:


> Barneys has a 40% off Sale on some pashli!
> I got myself a cobalt blue!  Was debating between that and feather grey..



I was also debating about the feather grey. Looks so _white_ on their website but if you google it, the color appears to be a very very VERY light grey. Seems very close to Lim's "putty" which I have in the 31 Hour Bag. I'm tempted but IDK.  

Anyone out there own a feather grey pashli?


----------



## grapegravity

k5ml3k said:


> I just got it too! Randomly checked and there it was!





kaydelongpre said:


> I was also debating about the feather grey. Looks so _white_ on their website but if you google it, the color appears to be a very very VERY light grey. Seems very close to Lim's "putty" which I have in the 31 Hour Bag. I'm tempted but IDK.
> 
> Anyone out there own a feather grey pashli?



They had white and crimson red this morning (which I totally love but was sold out by the time I checkout, hope it goes to a tpfer!)

I really like the lining of feather grey but I'm afraid it will be dirty and stained in no time with my two toddler boys...

Hope Barney will ship the bag out soon!


----------



## k5ml3k

kaydelongpre said:


> I was also debating about the feather grey. Looks so _white_ on their website but if you google it, the color appears to be a very very VERY light grey. Seems very close to Lim's "putty" which I have in the 31 Hour Bag. I'm tempted but IDK.
> 
> Anyone out there own a feather grey pashli?




I'm pretty sure someone did a reveal on here about the Pashli feather gray unless it was on another thread.


----------



## k5ml3k

grapegravity said:


> They had white and crimson red this morning (which I totally love but was sold out by the time I checkout, hope it goes to a tpfer!)
> 
> I really like the lining of feather grey but I'm afraid it will be dirty and stained in no time with my two toddler boys...
> 
> Hope Barney will ship the bag out soon!




Yeah I think the feather gray is really pretty too bit I don't baby my bags and don't want to have to worry about it. 

I hope they don't take long either with the shipping...can't wait to get my cobalt. It sold out on all the websites so quickly!


----------



## chaudoufroid

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/31-Phillip-Lim-Pashli-Medium-Satchel-Bag-Red/prod160020073/p.prod

anyone know which in store neiman marcus still carries the medium pashli in crimson red?


sooo bummed i missed out on the sale online... only $461!!!


----------



## grapegravity

k5ml3k said:


> I'm pretty sure someone did a reveal on here about the Pashli feather gray unless it was on another thread.



Hmmm, I just did a search and can't find the reveal...


----------



## k5ml3k

grapegravity said:


> Hmmm, I just did a search and can't find the reveal...




Post #942


----------



## kaydelongpre

k5ml3k said:


> Post #942


Yes! I saw these and love them...but I think she ordered the White (it was also on sale at barneys)!


----------



## k5ml3k

kaydelongpre said:


> Yes! I saw these and love them...but I think she ordered the White (it was also on sale at barneys)!




Oh sorry...I thought it was the feather gray. Do you know eh difference?


----------



## grapegravity

k5ml3k said:


> Oh sorry...I thought it was the feather gray. Do you know eh difference?



I think you are right.tho, it does look feather grey...







kaydelongpre said:


> Yes! I saw these and love them...but I think she ordered the White (it was also on sale at barneys)!



I think she might be confused.. Because white pashli has black lining and feather grey has light gold lining inside..  

Nonetheless, it's beautiful!


----------



## kaydelongpre

grapegravity said:


> I think she might be confused.. Because white pashli has black lining and feather grey has light gold lining inside..  Nonetheless, it's beautiful!



I had messaged nwhite earlier and no joke, just got a PM back that she purchased the White. Its hard to tell the difference on the Barneys site other than the linings. They needs to get their $hit together and use less flash or calibrate their monitors.


----------



## grapegravity

kaydelongpre said:


> I had messaged nwhite earlier and no joke, just got a PM back that she purchased the White. Its hard to tell the difference on the Barneys site other than the linings. They needs to get their $hit together and use less flash or calibrate their monitors.




Thank you for the clarification! And I totally agree with you!


----------



## nwhite

k5ml3k said:


> Post #942



This is my post, and I did order the white .  It is a beautiful color!  I would LOVE to see the feather grey if anyone decides to buy it


----------



## nwhite

kaydelongpre said:


> I had messaged nwhite earlier and no joke, just got a PM back that she purchased the White. Its hard to tell the difference on the Barneys site other than the linings. They needs to get their $hit together and use less flash or calibrate their monitors.



Yes, when I purchased mine from Barneys, I didn't know if I really bought the white or feather grey. I was secretly hoping they would send me the grey...lol.  But I am very happy with my purchase.    FYI, mine does have the dark lining on the inside.


----------



## k5ml3k

nwhite said:


> This is my post, and I did order the white .  It is a beautiful color!  I would LOVE to see the feather grey if anyone decides to buy it




I would too...I really thought they were the same. Actually I didn't know we white existed, I thought that was feather gray. Whoops!


----------



## grapegravity

nwhite said:


> This is my post, and I did order the white .  It is a beautiful color!  I would LOVE to see the feather grey if anyone decides to buy it





k5ml3k said:


> I would too...I really thought they were the same. Actually I didn't know we white existed, I thought that was feather gray. Whoops!



I found a picture of feather grey pashli on ebay against its white dust bag as background...  
IMO the color looks like light grey with silver undertone which is very pretty!


----------



## k5ml3k

grapegravity said:


> I found a picture of feather grey pashli on ebay against its white dust bag as background...
> IMO the color looks like light grey with silver undertone which is very pretty!




So intrigued by this color, I ended up ordering it. We'll see how I like it!


----------



## grapegravity

k5ml3k said:


> So intrigued by this color, I ended up ordering it. We'll see how I like it!



Congrats! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## bonvivant

Net-A-Porter has a nice Crimson Pashli on sale for $537. Here it is: www.net-a-porter.com/product/378322


----------



## annester2014

Does anyone own a pashli mini? If so, what can you put in it and is better to get the mini or medium?


----------



## Shimmerstars88

I just received my Pashli in Olive colour (medium size). I purchased from ShopBop. 
After I took the bag out of the dust bag, the leather does not have the normal leather smell. I honestly cant describe the smell- umm something like plastic strong chemical?!?. I own quite a few leather handbags (Michael Kors, Furla, Marc Jacobs, Bally, Prada) so i find it strange that this bag is quite different.
Its advertised as "Cowhide Leather" , did they treat the leather and it smells that way u rekon?
Im trying not to freak out, Ive used it for a few days and hoping the smell would die down a bit, but it hasnt. I leave it in my bedroom and i come back and i can actually smell it from a distance! 
Is there a way to get rid of that smell?
Do i need to put some conditioner or something!!! 
Please help me put my mind to rest !! 
I dont know if anyone had posted a similar comment as I havent been able to find anything.

Thanks heaps!!!


----------



## milan83

Oh no is the leather that bad? I hate that smell like "plastic made in china"..I'd like to buy a Pashli but I have to do it on line 'cause in my city there isn't a PL store to see the bag with my eyes(and my nose!)..but I'm a bit worried of what you're saying! anyone else has the same feeling with her pashli?


----------



## nwhite

k5ml3k said:


> So intrigued by this color, I ended up ordering it. We'll see how I like it!



Yay!! Congrats!!  Can't wait to see it!!!!


----------



## kaydelongpre

nwhite said:


> Yay!! Congrats!!  Can't wait to see it!!!!



Holler. I second this! Thought about snagging one this morning but they were sold outttt.


----------



## teachgirl789

Shimmerstars88 said:


> I just received my Pashli in Olive colour (medium size). I purchased from ShopBop.
> After I took the bag out of the dust bag, the leather does not have the normal leather smell. I honestly cant describe the smell- umm something like plastic strong chemical?!?. I own quite a few leather handbags (Michael Kors, Furla, Marc Jacobs, Bally, Prada) so i find it strange that this bag is quite different.
> Its advertised as "Cowhide Leather" , did they treat the leather and it smells that way u rekon?
> Im trying not to freak out, Ive used it for a few days and hoping the smell would die down a bit, but it hasnt. I leave it in my bedroom and i come back and i can actually smell it from a distance!
> Is there a way to get rid of that smell?
> Do i need to put some conditioner or something!!!
> Please help me put my mind to rest !!
> I dont know if anyone had posted a similar comment as I havent been able to find anything.
> 
> Thanks heaps!!!



I ordered my Pashli from Net-A-Porter and it didn't smell at all. I would also add that I'm sensitive to the smell of cheaply made items & have returned many things that have that annoying plastic BPA smell or bad funky odors...gives me a headache & can smell it a mile away.

Can you exchange it? If not, and you keep it maybe you could try some Handbag Candies???


----------



## k5ml3k

Thanks!! I will def take pics when it comes in! Should be in on Tuesday


----------



## MissBalLouis

Finally got my cobalt pashli from Barneys after ordering it two weeks ago. I love the color, but the size is just too large. I'm more set on a medium in the berry color way. I'm probably going to sell it.


----------



## arcana

Does anyone with a medium pashli also have a 15'' macbook? Would it fit with the zippers down maybe?


----------



## Skamanda

arcana said:


> Does anyone with a medium pashli also have a 15'' macbook? Would it fit with the zippers down maybe?




I can JUST fit a 13" MacBook into my medium with the zippers down so I don't think a 15" would fit.


----------



## k5ml3k

Got my package from Barney's today...the feather gray dec has some gray undertones. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Still not sure if they're a keeper...


----------



## grapegravity

k5ml3k said:


> Got my package from Barney's today...the feather gray dec has some gray undertones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2432989
> 
> Still not sure if they're a keeper...



Congrats! I still haven't get a shipping email from Barneys yet for my cobalt... 

But from your pix, cobalt looks very nice!! Hope you do decide to keep it!


----------



## k5ml3k

grapegravity said:


> Congrats! I still haven't get a shipping email from Barneys yet for my cobalt...
> 
> But from your pix, cobalt looks very nice!! Hope you do decide to keep it!




Thanks! Thoughts on the feather gray? Also, is this normal? Or will it go away with wear?


----------



## k5ml3k

Modeling pics...


----------



## grapegravity

k5ml3k said:


> Thanks! Thoughts on the feather gray? Also, is this normal? Or will it go away with wear?
> 
> View attachment 2433010



Feather grey is very nice, but I'm too afraid to get it dirty in no time.. IMO, If you wear lots of business dress or clothes then I would keep feather grey..

I don't know if it's normal or not as I don't own a pashli yet... Sorry...


----------



## grapegravity

k5ml3k said:


> Modeling pics...
> 
> View attachment 2433026
> 
> View attachment 2433030



My vote is cobalt after seen ur pix!


----------



## smalls

k5ml3k said:


> Got my package from Barney's today...the feather gray dec has some gray undertones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2432989
> 
> Still not sure if they're a keeper...



I love the cobalt on you!  You should keep that one for sure!


----------



## nwhite

k5ml3k said:


> Thanks! Thoughts on the feather gray? Also, is this normal? Or will it go away with wear?
> 
> View attachment 2433010


Wow, the gray is gorgeous!!!   That color would definitely go with my work clothes...lol.  What are you asking is normal?  If your wondering if the creasing is normal, mine does that too.  I thought mine did that because it didn't come stuffed.  I think when the bag is full, then the creases will fill out....maybe?


----------



## k5ml3k

grapegravity said:


> My vote is cobalt after seen ur pix!





smalls said:


> I love the cobalt on you!  You should keep that one for sure!







nwhite said:


> Wow, the gray is gorgeous!!!   That color would definitely go with my work clothes...lol.  What are you asking is normal?  If your wondering if the creasing is normal, mine does that too.  I thought mine did that because it didn't come stuffed.  I think when the bag is full, then the creases will fill out....maybe?




Thanks guys! Cobalt is def a keeper. Still deciding about the feather gray. I'm actually not too worried about getting it dirty but just not sure if it suits me. Hmmm, decisions decisions...


----------



## k5ml3k

Oh and yes, I was asking about hue crease. The cobalt didn't have so I ought it was just because it wasn't completely stuffed but I guess not?


----------



## teachgirl789

k5ml3k said:


> Oh and yes, I was asking about hue crease. The cobalt didn't have so I ought it was just because it wasn't completely stuffed but I guess not?



I read on the care card that it's recommended to store this bag stuffed.


----------



## thithi

kicking myself for not jumping on it earlier, but are there any more crimson or cobalt mediums left anywhere that are on sale?


----------



## grapegravity

thithi said:


> kicking myself for not jumping on it earlier, but are there any more crimson or cobalt mediums left anywhere that are on sale?



Mini crimson and large cobalt pashli are on sale at 30% off at this site

http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=21950&sid=179&pid=


----------



## thithi

grapegravity said:


> Mini crimson and large cobalt pashli are on sale at 30% off at this site
> 
> http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=21950&sid=179&pid=


Thank you!  I wish they were in medium.... I'll have to think about the other sizes, or hope that a medium comes my way!


----------



## Shimmerstars88

teachgirl789 said:


> I ordered my Pashli from Net-A-Porter and it didn't smell at all. I would also add that I'm sensitive to the smell of cheaply made items & have returned many things that have that annoying plastic BPA smell or bad funky odors...gives me a headache & can smell it a mile away.
> 
> Can you exchange it? If not, and you keep it maybe you could try some Handbag Candies???



I cant return/exchange it since I've already taken their tag off. Plus even if I could, I'd have to pay quite a bit to ship it from Australia back to the US! 
Am I the only one that has a Pashli that has a strong strange smell from the 'leather'?
I thought Shopbop sells authentic handbags??

I really dont know what I should with my Pashli now!! 
I've hardly used it, and its such a waste!!


----------



## Glamnatic

Mini pashli on sale for 455 color denim
http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=21951&sid=179&pid=

Mini pashli in crimson for sale 455
http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=21950&sid=179&pid=

If anyone sees a Pashli in ink or in blue leopard on sale please let me know!!


----------



## Pursegrl922

Shimmerstars88 said:


> I cant return/exchange it since I've already taken their tag off. Plus even if I could, I'd have to pay quite a bit to ship it from Australia back to the US!
> 
> Am I the only one that has a Pashli that has a strong strange smell from the 'leather'?
> 
> I thought Shopbop sells authentic handbags??
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont know what I should with my Pashli now!!
> 
> I've hardly used it, and its such a waste!!




I wouldn't too much about it. Mine also has a slight strange smell that is unlike my other leather bags.  I believe the leather is treated, which gives it that slightly shiny embossed look.


----------



## grapegravity

White pashli is available and on sale at Barneys again!

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...fault/Product-Show?pid=00505022320841&index=0


----------



## xJOLE

smalls said:


> Sorry that happened to you.  Hopefully the sa made a mistake versus making the decision to send another bag as a substitute.  Do you like the bag enough to keep it so you don't have to deal with an international return?  Maybe you could call and let them know that they made a mistake about the size and see what they say.  They may be willing to pay for the return shipping and re shipping of a new one if they find the right size or pay the return shipping if they can't find a new one but you don't want to keep the large.  If you decide to keep it maybe they can discount it a little further for making the mistake?  It's worth a shot to say something and see what they say especially if you have emails documenting that you specifically asked for a medium.  Good luck!


So I pretty much just gave up trying to come up with a solution with the SA.. after making it clear that I originally wanted a medium and that I was open to try and find some way to correct the mistake, she got back to me with a 'actually, it turns out we sold out of the medium teal Pashli a while ago and there is nothing anywhere.' That's it. No compromise, no offer of another solution, nothing. Now it looks like I'll have to try and sell the bag myself.. super disappointed. Especially because I was interested in other colour choices that were still available, but ultimately went with the teal because she said that it was a medium size.


----------



## milan83

grapegravity said:


> Mini crimson and large cobalt pashli are on sale at 30% off at this site
> 
> http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=21950&sid=179&pid=



Oh wow I'm thinking about the mini in crimson..anyone has ever purchased from this site or knows for sure if it's reliable? thanx


----------



## kaydelongpre

xJOLE said:


> So I pretty much just gave up trying to come up with a solution with the SA.. after making it clear that I originally wanted a medium and that I was open to try and find some way to correct the mistake, she got back to me with a 'actually, it turns out we sold out of the medium teal Pashli a while ago and there is nothing anywhere.' That's it. No compromise, no offer of another solution, nothing. Now it looks like I'll have to try and sell the bag myself.. super disappointed. Especially because I was interested in other colour choices that were still available, but ultimately went with the teal because she said that it was a medium size.


Wait why is returning not an option for you? Did I miss that you took the tags off or something?  IMOP The SA should absolutely give you a free return!  This was Barneys right?


----------



## xJOLE

kaydelongpre said:


> Wait why is returning not an option for you? Did I miss that you took the tags off or something?  IMOP The SA should absolutely give you a free return!  This was Barneys right?


Yes, it was Barney's. Returning isn't an option since I'm from Canada.. super bummed.


----------



## teachgirl789

xJOLE said:


> So I pretty much just gave up trying to come up with a solution with the SA.. after making it clear that I originally wanted a medium and that I was open to try and find some way to correct the mistake, she got back to me with a 'actually, it turns out we sold out of the medium teal Pashli a while ago and there is nothing anywhere.' That's it. No compromise, no offer of another solution, nothing. Now it looks like I'll have to try and sell the bag myself.. super disappointed. Especially because I was interested in other colour choices that were still available, but ultimately went with the teal because she said that it was a medium size.



I am so sorry that this happened to you. I also think that Barney's needs to pay for your return (even from out of the country) as it is clearly THEIR mistake. You should not be forced to keep an item you DID NOT order or be stuck with the shipping fees.

Ask to speak with a manager or someone higher up. Also send a long email to corporate about this poor experience. Hope it works out


----------



## kaydelongpre

xJOLE said:


> Yes, it was Barney's. Returning isn't an option since I'm from Canada.. super bummed.


Is that just because it will take too long in transit, or is there something to "international" orders (barely...cuz we're neighbors!) that rendered them nonreturnable? 

If you really want to return it, I wouldn't hesitate to press the issue and get nasty if you have to. They should make an exception. It's Barneys!


----------



## k5ml3k

xJOLE said:


> Yes, it was Barney's. Returning isn't an option since I'm from Canada.. super bummed.




I really don't care for Barney's honestly..sorry they won't let you return it. I have the large and I do think it's large but i don't mind it too much. Sorry it didn't work out for you!


----------



## xJOLE

teachgirl789 said:


> I am so sorry that this happened to you. I also think that Barney's needs to pay for your return (even from out of the country) as it is clearly THEIR mistake. You should not be forced to keep an item you DID NOT order or be stuck with the shipping fees.
> 
> Ask to speak with a manager or someone higher up. Also send a long email to corporate about this poor experience. Hope it works out



Thanks for the support! I tried asking the SA for a solution, but she was not interested in giving one. Just apologized for the mistake. Even if I were able to return it at their expense, the money that I paid for initial shipping as well as customs/duties would not be refunded, which means I wasted almost 30% of what the bag actually cost me.



kaydelongpre said:


> Is that just because it will take too long in transit, or is there something to "international" orders (barely...cuz we're neighbors!) that rendered them nonreturnable?
> 
> If you really want to return it, I wouldn't hesitate to press the issue and get nasty if you have to. They should make an exception. It's Barneys!



The amount I paid for international shipping and customs/duties was about 30% of what I actually paid for the bag.. That's money that I wouldn't be able to get back and would be equivalent to me pretty much throwing it down the drain.. plus I'm pretty sure they would require that I pay for return shipping. Like I said, the SA was not interested in offering up a solution other than 'oops, I don't know how that happened, sorry!'



k5ml3k said:


> I really don't care for Barney's honestly..sorry they won't let you return it. I have the large and I do think it's large but i don't mind it too much. Sorry it didn't work out for you!



Thanks for the support!


----------



## kaydelongpre

What a bummer. I can't believe your duties/customs are not refunded if an item is returned. That's nuts!


----------



## smalls

xJOLE said:


> So I pretty much just gave up trying to come up with a solution with the SA.. after making it clear that I originally wanted a medium and that I was open to try and find some way to correct the mistake, she got back to me with a 'actually, it turns out we sold out of the medium teal Pashli a while ago and there is nothing anywhere.' That's it. No compromise, no offer of another solution, nothing. Now it looks like I'll have to try and sell the bag myself.. super disappointed. Especially because I was interested in other colour choices that were still available, but ultimately went with the teal because she said that it was a medium size.



This is terrible.  I'm sorry this happened to you.  I agree with the others and speak to a manager.  If you are resigned to keep it (due to the large amount of money you would be losing on customs and initial shipping and possibly return shipping) I would ask them to discount the bag additionally or at least do some gesture to try to make you happy.  Since I bet returns will start trickling in maybe they could still find you a medium and waive shipping to you and you could resell your large one.


----------



## grapegravity

Just received my cobalt Pashli from Barney's! The one I receive looks like was on display since there was no tissue paper wrapping the hardware and the leather is very soft and slouchy... Which I don't mind for the price that I paid 
The colour is more of a dark navy purplish blue at night and IMO it is actually not that big or heavy (maybe I'm just used to my B35 weight and size...)
Gonna see how the colour looks like tomorrow once the sun is out..

Definitely a good diaper bag during Snowy winter time since I don't need to baby it!


----------



## k5ml3k

grapegravity said:


> Just received my cobalt Pashli from Barney's! The one I receive looks like was on display since there was no tissue paper wrapping the hardware and the leather is very soft and slouchy... Which I don't mind for the price that I paid
> The colour is more of a dark navy purplish blue at night and IMO it is actually not that big or heavy (maybe I'm just used to my B35 weight and size...)
> Gonna see how the colour looks like tomorrow once the sun is out..
> 
> Definitely a good diaper bag during Snowy winter time since I don't need to baby it!




Congrats!!


----------



## teachgirl789

Hey tPF! Does anyone know where the bright "red" (not crimson) Pashli in medium or large is on sale? Either directly in store or online...

Thanks!


----------



## xJOLE

smalls said:


> This is terrible.  I'm sorry this happened to you.  I agree with the others and speak to a manager.  If you are resigned to keep it (due to the large amount of money you would be losing on customs and initial shipping and possibly return shipping) I would ask them to discount the bag additionally or at least do some gesture to try to make you happy.  Since I bet returns will start trickling in maybe they could still find you a medium and waive shipping to you and you could resell your large one.


It would help if the SA weren't ignoring my emails now, . Looks like I'll have to go the resale route.


----------



## k5ml3k

xJOLE said:


> It would help if the SA weren't ignoring my emails now, . Looks like I'll have to go the resale route.




Aw man, I'm so sorry! I'm pretty much done with Barney's to be honest with you too. Their SAs aren't the best. But I were you, I would call instead of emailing and speak with a manager. Tell them the situation and hopefully the manager will be more helpful. Even if they give you attitude as long as you can return it and etc then who cares. Good luck!


----------



## k5ml3k

Cobalt Pashlu available in NAP right now...FYI


----------



## Glamnatic

I just bought myself the mini pashli in blue leopard with 30% off for 665 (original price 950) at start I wanted the ink pashli but this one as it has three colors was more appealing I bought it from avenue32.com . Someone in this thread posted having balding problems with the leopard hair at the back of the bag, does anyone know how to prevent or protect the bag from that happening?? Thanks a lot!!


----------



## mecheers

k5ml3k said:


> Cobalt Pashlu available in NAP right now...FYI


Could you provide a link if possible? Just went to NAP and only found a sold out Crimson


----------



## k5ml3k

mecheers said:


> Could you provide a link if possible? Just went to NAP and only found a sold out Crimson




It looks like it's sold out now...it's not on there anymore. Sorry! Next time I see it, I'll leave a link.


----------



## mecheers

annester2014 said:


> Does anyone own a pashli mini? If so, what can you put in it and is better to get the mini or medium?



The mini is perfect for light days when you are just out running errands or shopping quickly. I can fit in my phone, long wallet, small cosmetic pouch, and even a 7-in tablet with the zippers down. 

I got a navy leopard in medium from Barney's and waited almost 3 weeks for it to arrive, but I am debating if I should return it because it is just so not practical with only one inside pocket! I was literally holding it stuffed, walking around my room and trying to open/close it in every possible angle to see if it's easy for me to take things out in seconds...sadly it might be just too pretty to sit in my closet with no use


----------



## Glamnatic

mecheers said:


> The mini is perfect for light days when you are just out running errands or shopping quickly. I can fit in my phone, long wallet, small cosmetic pouch, and even a 7-in tablet with the zippers down.
> 
> I got a navy leopard in medium from Barney's and waited almost 3 weeks for it to arrive, but I am debating if I should return it because it is just so not practical with only one inside pocket! I was literally holding it stuffed, walking around my room and trying to open/close it in every possible angle to see if it's easy for me to take things out in seconds...sadly it might be just too pretty to sit in my closet with no use




I think your new pashli is awesome I just got the same but in the mini version. I understand your point on it being just a big single pocket, I think the same of celine bags that are even bigger. That color combo is a amazing tho! If you don't fell ok about it you should return it as it is very expensive!


----------



## justpeachy4397

mecheers said:


> The mini is perfect for light days when you are just out running errands or shopping quickly. I can fit in my phone, long wallet, small cosmetic pouch, and even a 7-in tablet with the zippers down.
> 
> I got a navy leopard in medium from Barney's and waited almost 3 weeks for it to arrive, but I am debating if I should return it because it is just so not practical with only one inside pocket! I was literally holding it stuffed, walking around my room and trying to open/close it in every possible angle to see if it's easy for me to take things out in seconds...sadly it might be just too pretty to sit in my closet with no use



I sold mine due to the same issues. The bag would also sit crooked (whether carried by hand or in crook of elbow) because it was so large. The flap made it difficult to get in and out of, and I did not like the inside pocket. The unfinished interior would shed little black bits of leather.... Just didn't feel like a high end back to me! The bag photographs beautifully though!


----------



## CCholic

Was debating between a Pashli Mini in Red   and  Pashli Medium in Taupe

Any thoughts?

Easy to match, versatility, care for the bag etc 

I'm 5.5 ft tall.


----------



## pixietinkerbell

Hi guys, 

I'm new to Phillip Lim. I recently bought Mini Pashli in silver, its preloved and still in a very good conditom. I bought it from a trusted seller, only bag and dust bag from year 2012. My question is, does Phillip Lim mini Pashli has a date code? Because I saw a video review about this bag on youtube that has a code behind the flap pocket inside the bag. But mine there is no code. Only "Phillip Lim" engraved on the inside pocket near the zipper.

Maybe someone can share a picture for an authentic Pashli.

Many thanks guys!


----------



## Elliespurse

pixietinkerbell said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm new to Phillip Lim. I recently bought Mini Pashli in silver, its preloved and still in a very good conditom. I bought it from a trusted seller, only bag and dust bag from year 2012. My question is, does Phillip Lim mini Pashli has a date code? Because I saw a video review about this bag on youtube that has a code behind the flap pocket inside the bag. But mine there is no code. Only "Phillip Lim" engraved on the inside pocket near the zipper.
> 
> Maybe someone can share a picture for an authentic Pashli.
> 
> Many thanks guys!



Hi, you could also post in the authentication thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-3-1-phillip-lim-454560.html

It's in the general Authenticate This forum.


----------



## Glamnatic

CCholic said:


> Was debating between a Pashli Mini in Red   and  Pashli Medium in Taupe
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> Easy to match, versatility, care for the bag etc
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 5.5 ft tall.




I think both are awesome, not to question the taupe will be easier to match and the red will be a nice pop of color. I think it depends on what you want the bag for as medium and mini are a world of difference! I've read that in the medium you can fit documents, iPad, and that the mini Pashli fits just your essentials maybe a nice to got out shipping bag? I just ordered a mini pashli because I loved the color I chose and also since I'm just 4'11 so there is no way I can pull a medium without it looking like a briefcase on me lol but if you are 5'5 you can totally pull it off, I say it depends on your needs. If I was you I would go for the medium in taupe


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

agreed - either one is gorgeous, but the size makes the big difference and what you're using it for.



CCholic said:


> Was debating between a Pashli Mini in Red   and  Pashli Medium in Taupe
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Easy to match, versatility, care for the bag etc
> 
> I'm 5.5 ft tall.





Glamnatic said:


> I think both are awesome, not to question the taupe will be easier to match and the red will be a nice pop of color. I think it depends on what you want the bag for as medium and mini are a world of difference! I've read that in the medium you can fit documents, iPad, and that the mini Pashli fits just your essentials maybe a nice to got out shipping bag? I just ordered a mini pashli because I loved the color I chose and also since I'm just 4'11 so there is no way I can pull a medium without it looking like a briefcase on me lol but if you are 5'5 you can totally pull it off, I say it depends on your needs. If I was you I would go for the medium in taupe


----------



## bykaraanne

The Net-A-Porter end-year sale is on and I'm debating between the Crimson and Cobalt Blue bag (since both are on sale).

It's the large on sale and I'm 5'1, so I'm afraid it'll be too big for me. But I measured it against my Michael Kors Jet Set Tote (the one that fits a 15" MBP) and it seems to be around the same size (or it's just me?!?!).

Help me decide on the color and whether the size would be too big for me please  The Crimson seems classier and easier to match, btu the Cobalt is cuter. My MK is in maroon... I'm 22yo and a designer! 

Help!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## k5ml3k

bykaraanne said:


> The Net-A-Porter end-year sale is on and I'm debating between the Crimson and Cobalt Blue bag (since both are on sale).
> 
> 
> 
> It's the large on sale and I'm 5'1, so I'm afraid it'll be too big for me. But I measured it against my Michael Kors Jet Set Tote (the one that fits a 15" MBP) and it seems to be around the same size (or it's just me?!?!).
> 
> 
> 
> Help me decide on the color and whether the size would be too big for me please  The Crimson seems classier and easier to match, btu the Cobalt is cuter. My MK is in maroon... I'm 22yo and a designer!
> 
> 
> 
> Help!!! Thank you!!!




If your MK, which is the similar style, is maroon then I would go with the cobalt blue. The blue is really pretty and you can see others on here that have bought it. 

I personally thought that the large was too big after seeing the medium in person but if you have a bag similar to it that is the same size and you like it then it should be fine. I just have too many big bags.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Glamnatic

bykaraanne said:


> The Net-A-Porter end-year sale is on and I'm debating between the Crimson and Cobalt Blue bag (since both are on sale).
> 
> 
> 
> It's the large on sale and I'm 5'1, so I'm afraid it'll be too big for me. But I measured it against my Michael Kors Jet Set Tote (the one that fits a 15" MBP) and it seems to be around the same size (or it's just me?!?!).
> 
> 
> 
> Help me decide on the color and whether the size would be too big for me please  The Crimson seems classier and easier to match, btu the Cobalt is cuter. My MK is in maroon... I'm 22yo and a designer!
> 
> 
> 
> Help!!! Thank you!!!




I think the large will be to big for your height. I saw a YouTube video of a girl that was 5'8 and the bag looked big on her. For you I would recommend the medium even the mini depending on what daily use you will give the bag.


----------



## bykaraanne

k5ml3k said:


> If your MK, which is the similar style, is maroon then I would go with the cobalt blue. The blue is really pretty and you can see others on here that have bought it.
> 
> I personally thought that the large was too big after seeing the medium in person but if you have a bag similar to it that is the same size and you like it then it should be fine. I just have too many big bags.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Yes the Cobalt Blue is gorgeous!

Thank you, it helped. But I was just worried my measurements were wrong... Because the MK wasn't that big on me...

Thanks again!


----------



## bykaraanne

Glamnatic said:


> I think the large will be to big for your height. I saw a YouTube video of a girl that was 5'8 and the bag looked big on her. For you I would recommend the medium even the mini depending on what daily use you will give the bag.



Thanks for the advice! Gah, I am so tired of my bag search cus of my height... but yes I guess I was just in denial... It really is quite large. Idk if I measured my MK correctly...

Was already going to go for the Mulberry Dorset Tote in medium and in burnt orange but it was already taken down from NAP.

Think no bag for me this year... The search continues...

Thanks!


----------



## CCholic

Glamnatic said:


> I think both are awesome, not to question the taupe will be easier to match and the red will be a nice pop of color. I think it depends on what you want the bag for as medium and mini are a world of difference! I've read that in the medium you can fit documents, iPad, and that the mini Pashli fits just your essentials maybe a nice to got out shipping bag? I just ordered a mini pashli because I loved the color I chose and also since I'm just 4'11 so there is no way I can pull a medium without it looking like a briefcase on me lol but if you are 5'5 you can totally pull it off, I say it depends on your needs. If I was you I would go for the medium in taupe


Thanks for your advice


----------



## Smellyfeet

I finally bought one today after eyeing it up for ages! I got the cobalt on sale at net a porter today!! So excited! I know for sure the large is going to look massive on me since I'm only 5ft3 but I've been buying small bags recently! Tine for a change to the oversized look! Will defo post some pics when it comes!


----------



## nwhite

Well, I took my pashli out for the first time tonight....love her!!  Here are some modeling pics


----------



## teachgirl789

nwhite said:


> Well, I took my pashli out for the first time tonight....love her!!  Here are some modeling pics




Nice! Thanks for sharing


----------



## thithi

Found a large cobalt. pashli at Barneys South Coast Plaza.  Ask for Matt.

If any one finds any mediums please let me know. ..


----------



## nwhite

teachgirl789 said:


> Nice! Thanks for sharing



Thanks!  She's pretty heavy with all my stuff packed in there...oh well...


----------



## LocksAndKeys

nwhite said:


> Well, I took my pashli out for the first time tonight....love her!!  Here are some modeling pics


I love your Pashli. But what brand is your jacket!? Gorgeous!


----------



## nwhite

LocksAndKeys said:


> I love your Pashli. But what brand is your jacket!? Gorgeous!



Thank you!  My leather jacket is by BCBG.


----------



## smalls

nwhite said:


> Well, I took my pashli out for the first time tonight....love her!!  Here are some modeling pics



The bag looks excellent!  I love your whole outfit you are rocking it!


----------



## nwhite

smalls said:


> The bag looks excellent!  I love your whole outfit you are rocking it!



Thanks so much, smalls!  I do enjoy having the larger size


----------



## NANI1972

thithi said:


> Found a large cobalt. pashli at Barneys South Coast Plaza.  Ask for Matt.
> 
> If any one finds any mediums please let me know. ..




May I ask is it on sale and the discount? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SLCsocialite

I seriously love my Mini Pashli!














Id love to order the larger in that cobalt blue, that's stunning!!


----------



## NANI1972

thithi said:


> Found a large cobalt. pashli at Barneys South Coast Plaza.  Ask for Matt.
> 
> If any one finds any mediums please let me know. ..



Thanks for posting! I was able to snag it! Do you recall what color the hardware is? I forgot to ask but will be happy either way.


----------



## Sweet Poison

nwhite said:


> Well, I took my pashli out for the first time tonight....love her!!  Here are some modeling pics




Love it! Such a beautiful color!


----------



## Lorena_tq

I went to NYC and got this gorgeous bag!! I love it
Here i'm wearing it at Le Bain nightclub!


----------



## thithi

NANI1972 said:


> Thanks for posting! I was able to snag it! Do you recall what color the hardware is? I forgot to ask but will be happy either way.


Fantastic! No idea what color hardware but it must be the same as what the other ladies have found.


----------



## nwhite

SLCsocialite said:


> I seriously love my Mini Pashli!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Id love to order the larger in that cobalt blue, that's stunning!!



Love the yellow!  Looks great on you 



Sweet Poison said:


> Love it! Such a beautiful color!



Thank you


----------



## BeaufortBelleXo

If I can find one in the color I like I will buy!


----------



## xaznxsimplicity

Hey guys. Do you think you can check your pashlis and tell me if you see this stamp? I saw a different PL initial on a different pashli. I know the initial logo could've changed but just wanna see what you guys have on yours. Thanks!!


----------



## annester2014

Can the mini hold a long wallet, ipad mini, 5"x7" planner, galaxy, earphones and some small things like pen and eyebrow pencil?


----------



## Jaime

Mine fit a medium wallet, card holder, keys and phone. That was all to be able to do it up properly. I couldn't fit my sunnies in hard case in. I sold it after a week.


----------



## Vinyl

annester2014 said:


> Can the mini hold a long wallet, ipad mini, 5"x7" planner, galaxy, earphones and some small things like pen and eyebrow pencil?


I just bought the Mini - and Jaime is right about its size.  Definitely cannot hold a tablet, BUT mine can hold a Kindle, a long wallet, small hand lotion, lip balm, phone, sunglasses (without case).  I'm trying not to get annoyed, and make it work - but it means downsizing your contents for sure!  It's such a cute bag, I'll make do with it.


----------



## annester2014

Thanks Jaime and Vinyl for the information! I really had my mind set on the mini, but I'm having second thoughts about it and I'm wondering if the medium would be better to get. Would the medium look too big for a five foot frame?


----------



## Smellyfeet

Yay! My large cobalt finally arrived in the post! Really wasn't sure about the colour since I'm usually safe with neutral colours but as soon as I tried it on with my outfits I was sure it was for me! Love the pop of colour!




Modelling shots. I'm 5ft2" about 125lb. Love the size 




I can't wait to get more in different colours!


----------



## teachgirl789

Smellyfeet said:


> Yay! My large cobalt finally arrived in the post! Really wasn't sure about the colour since I'm usually safe with neutral colours but as soon as I tried it on with my outfits I was sure it was for me! Love the pop of colour!
> 
> View attachment 2445345
> 
> 
> Modelling shots. I'm 5ft2" about 125lb. Love the size
> 
> View attachment 2445347
> 
> 
> I can't wait to get more in different colours!




Just simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## k5ml3k

annester2014 said:


> Thanks Jaime and Vinyl for the information! I really had my mind set on the mini, but I'm having second thoughts about it and I'm wondering if the medium would be better to get. Would the medium look too big for a five foot frame?




I'm a little over 5'1" and I thought that the medium was a great size. I didn't find it too big at all.


----------



## Sweet Poison

xaznxsimplicity said:


> Hey guys. Do you think you can check your pashlis and tell me if you see this stamp? I saw a different PL initial on a different pashli. I know the initial logo could've changed but just wanna see what you guys have on yours. Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2444662




My larger Pashli had a logo that looks like this, its from the and earlier season this year:


----------



## annester2014

k5ml3k said:


> I'm a little over 5'1" and I thought that the medium was a great size. I didn't find it too big at all.



Really? How much can you hold, if I may ask?


----------



## whtcldjd

forward by elyse walker has a mini pashli in cobalt & antique white on sale for $417

http://www.forwardbyelysewalker.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=31PH-WY83&d=Womens


----------



## k5ml3k

annester2014 said:


> Really? How much can you hold, if I may ask?




I actually just got them...I had tried them on at the store but they didn't have this size at the time. Pic don't have my 11" Mac here but it seems like it would fit...I can try it later when I get my laptop, if you want! 




But here's a comparison to my ps1 medium if it helps...


----------



## annester2014

k5ml3k said:


> I actually just got them...I had tried them on at the store but they didn't have this size at the time. Pic don't have my 11" Mac here but it seems like it would fit...I can try it later when I get my laptop, if you want!
> 
> View attachment 2446499
> 
> 
> But here's a comparison to my ps1 medium if it helps...
> 
> View attachment 2446500



Thanks soo much! I love the cobalt blue and that rust color you have. It's very pretty


----------



## k5ml3k

annester2014 said:


> Thanks soo much! I love the cobalt blue and that rust color you have. It's very pretty




Thank you!! I've been wanting this bag forever and bc of the amazing ppl here on, I was able to get both at such an amazing price!


----------



## annester2014

Really? That's super lucky!  I've been trying to find some on sale, but they're all out of stock - -


----------



## k5ml3k

annester2014 said:


> Really? That's super lucky!  I've been trying to find some on sale, but they're all out of stock - -




I think I def lucked out w the cobalt bc that was hard to find and to have found it in a medium...I'm very appreciative of the ladies on here!


----------



## annester2014

k5ml3k said:


> I think I def lucked out w the cobalt bc that was hard to find and to have found it in a medium...I'm very appreciative of the ladies on here!



That's like the perfect size and color, huh?


----------



## k5ml3k

annester2014 said:


> That's like the perfect size and color, huh?




For me, it is. But I know others on here that really love the large as well! Just depends on your preference


----------



## annester2014

k5ml3k said:


> For me, it is. But I know others on here that really love the large as well! Just depends on your preference



Yeah, that's true. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## k5ml3k

annester2014 said:


> Yeah, that's true. Thanks for the replies!




Np! Hope you find your perfect one


----------



## msPing

Hi all,
Just wanted to share my new purchase Pashli medium in "cloud" baby blue!
The size is fairly big, and when I tried on the large version it was way too big for my frame (I'm 5'4). This size is perfect, also I took the plunge of getting a light color away from my usual black bags.


----------



## Ditchwitch27

msPing said:


> Hi all,
> Just wanted to share my new purchase Pashli medium in "cloud" baby blue!
> The size is fairly big, and when I tried on the large version it was way too big for my frame (I'm 5'4). This size is perfect, also I took the plunge of getting a light color away from my usual black bags.




Congrats on the new bag! Wear it in good health! I'm so terrified of light colored bags so I envy u for veering away from black &#128522;


----------



## k5ml3k

xaznxsimplicity said:


> Hey guys. Do you think you can check your pashlis and tell me if you see this stamp? I saw a different PL initial on a different pashli. I know the initial logo could've changed but just wanna see what you guys have on yours. Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2444662




Just got around to this but mine has this logo...






annester2014 said:


> Really? How much can you hold, if I may ask?




Here's the pic with my 11" MacBook Air...it fits even with the zippers closed and there's still room. I have a full size wallet, wristlets, brush, lotion, etc.


----------



## annester2014

k5ml3k said:


> Just got around to this but mine has this logo...
> 
> View attachment 2448122
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the pic with my 11" MacBook Air...it fits even with the zippers closed and there's still room. I have a full size wallet, wristlets, brush, lotion, etc.
> 
> View attachment 2448124
> 
> View attachment 2448126


It seems like it holds a lot. Does it get heavy on the crook of your arms?


----------



## Fashionswarrior

I love the new cloud blue Pashli and the Pashli backpacks, clutches, and accessories. I was so excited when we got them at my store lol


----------



## k5ml3k

annester2014 said:


> It seems like it holds a lot. Does it get heavy on the crook of your arms?




It doesn't seem like it but i haven't really taken her out. I'm gonna use it as my school back when the sem start so we shall see! I don't find the long strap comfortable but the handles are fine.


----------



## annester2014

k5ml3k said:


> It doesn't seem like it but i haven't really taken her out. I'm gonna use it as my school back when the sem start so we shall see! I don't find the long strap comfortable but the handles are fine.



Okay, well let me know then!


----------



## k5ml3k

annester2014 said:


> Okay, well let me know then!




Will do!


----------



## nwhite

xaznxsimplicity said:


> Hey guys. Do you think you can check your pashlis and tell me if you see this stamp? I saw a different PL initial on a different pashli. I know the initial logo could've changed but just wanna see what you guys have on yours. Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2444662



Mine also has the "PL" logo with no circle that others have posted.


----------



## whtcldjd

dressed santa barbara has a mini pashli in leather embossed croc on sale for $438 (orig $875)

http://dressedsb.com/products/3-1-phillip-lim-pashli-mini-matte-embossed-croc-satchel-bag/


----------



## Mariz

http://www.purseblog.com/savvy/31-phillip-lim-pashli-size-guide.html

Hi
Im so confused with the size of pashli. I hope somebody can help me. I ordered from neiman and they said its medium but i think they gave me a large...
They gave me the one on the right, you think they made a mistake? Its soo huge!


----------



## xJOLE

Mariz said:


> http://www.purseblog.com/savvy/31-phillip-lim-pashli-size-guide.html
> 
> Hi
> Im so confused with the size of pashli. I hope somebody can help me. I ordered from neiman and they said its medium but i think they gave me a large...
> They gave me the one on the right, you think they made a mistake? Its soo huge!


That is the large. I had an SA from Barney's do the same to me.. except I didn't find out until I had received the bag. Since the return process was too expensive, I'm stuck trying to resell the bag myself!


----------



## Mariz

xJOLE said:


> That is the large. I had an SA from Barney's do the same to me.. except I didn't find out until I had received the bag. Since the return process was too expensive, I'm stuck trying to resell the bag myself!



Correct! Its too huge for me. I'll just return it and pay for shipping than trying to sell this.


----------



## teachgirl789

Hi Ladies! Just sharing that I'll be shipping back a medium bright red Pashli to Kristine Michael boutique in Miami, FL (google them for more info,I have no affiliation with them & have never physically been to the boutique...just sharing info). 

View attachment 2449312

	

		
			
		

		
	
I found them on Instagram. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




They have excellent customer service & will price match large department stores. It's regular price, but I paid the Neiman price of $577, but you must find the exact competitor link having the sale (I no longer have a link) FYI the bag is in great condition, but has no new wrapping/plastic as it's been on display & there's no dust bag.


----------



## teachgirl789

teachgirl789 said:


> Hi Ladies! Just sharing that I'll be shipping back a medium bright red Pashli to Kristine Michael boutique in Miami, FL (google them for more info,I have no affiliation with them & have never physically been to the boutique...just sharing info).
> 
> View attachment 2449312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found them on Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2449315
> 
> 
> They have excellent customer service & will price match large department stores. It's regular price, but I paid the Neiman price of $577, but you must find the exact competitor link having the sale (I no longer have a link) FYI the bag is in great condition, but has no new wrapping/plastic as it's been on display & there's no dust bag.






Here's the pic


----------



## k5ml3k

Red lathe pashli available on NAP for 60% off!

https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/378322


----------



## msPing

Ditchwitch27 said:


> Congrats on the new bag! Wear it in good health! I'm so terrified of light colored bags so I envy u for veering away from black &#128522;



Ahhhh I know exactly how you feel.. I never buy light colored bags, however this was more of a push from the hubby, he liked this color better than the other one.. Which was a more orangey/light brown shade.


----------



## msPing

k5ml3k said:


> Red lathe pashli available on NAP for 60% off!
> 
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/378322



Such a good deal, totally would've gotten it!


----------



## jessl

Hi all, 

Just had to share an amazing deal I stumbled upon this weekend. By a stroke of sheer luck I found a medium cobalt Pashli at my Nordstrom Rack for $275! 

I had my heart set on a large in black but for that price I just couldn't pass it up. It was definitely used and returned (due to Nordies amazing return policy no doubt) as the original tag and dust bag are missing, and there is a small stain on the lining which won't be visible to anyone but me... but for that price i'm not complaining! The cobalt is beautiful in person, I can't wait to wear it


----------



## Glamnatic

jessl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just had to share an amazing deal I stumbled upon this weekend. By a stroke of sheer luck I found a medium cobalt Pashli at my Nordstrom Rack for $275!
> 
> I had my heart set on a large in black but for that price I just couldn't pass it up. It was definitely used and returned (due to Nordies amazing return policy no doubt) as the original tag and dust bag are missing, and there is a small stain on the lining which won't be visible to anyone but me... but for that price i'm not complaining! The cobalt is beautiful in person, I can't wait to wear it




Wow your bag is amazing and the price even more!!! Love it!!! Enjoy it!!!


----------



## k5ml3k

jessl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just had to share an amazing deal I stumbled upon this weekend. By a stroke of sheer luck I found a medium cobalt Pashli at my Nordstrom Rack for $275!
> 
> I had my heart set on a large in black but for that price I just couldn't pass it up. It was definitely used and returned (due to Nordies amazing return policy no doubt) as the original tag and dust bag are missing, and there is a small stain on the lining which won't be visible to anyone but me... but for that price i'm not complaining! The cobalt is beautiful in person, I can't wait to wear it




Congrats!! It's an amazing bag!


----------



## Glamnatic

My new mini pashli!!! I love it!! I made a video on YT of the unboxing, it's uploading now, when it's finished I will post it


----------



## kaydelongpre

jessl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just had to share an amazing deal I stumbled upon this weekend. By a stroke of sheer luck I found a medium cobalt Pashli at my Nordstrom Rack for $275!
> 
> I had my heart set on a large in black but for that price I just couldn't pass it up. It was definitely used and returned (due to Nordies amazing return policy no doubt) as the original tag and dust bag are missing, and there is a small stain on the lining which won't be visible to anyone but me... but for that price i'm not complaining! The cobalt is beautiful in person, I can't wait to wear it


holy ****! What a deal. Were there any other amazing steals hanging around that bag? Did you get in super early or anything?


----------



## shopinator

teachgirl789 said:


> I know that this post ^^^ is quite dated, but that bag is gorgeous! How has it held up over the year, in your opinion?



Sorry, just saw this.  The bag has held up really well, this type of leather on the Pashli is durable...I haven't felt the need to baby it at all.


----------



## NANI1972

Mini Crimson on Avenue32.com $455

http://www.avenue32.com/sale/all-sale-bags/crimson-mini-pashli-satchel-86901.html


----------



## teachgirl789

shopinator said:


> Sorry, just saw this.  The bag has held up really well, this type of leather on the Pashli is durable...I haven't felt the need to baby it at all.




Thanks for responding 
I agree that it holds up really well & I just purchased my 2nd one for that reason!


----------



## Glamnatic

My pashli unboxing video...sorry for the moving camara Im filming from my phone 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0YEI6Homyc


----------



## NANI1972

Finally received the large cobalt Pashli I scored from Barney's sale!!!

It matches my Manolos (another sale score) perfectly!





Also scored a black Scout on sale!


----------



## michellelimmy9

Any more deals?? thanks!!


----------



## jessl

kaydelongpre said:


> holy ****! What a deal. Were there any other amazing steals hanging around that bag? Did you get in super early or anything?



Nope nothing special, just the right place at the right time! My friend and I scoured the store to see if there were any others, but that was the only one. My Nordstrom Rack usually has a pretty crummy selection too so I was super surprised to see this. Just goes to show that you need to keep your eyes peeled at those stores


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

just ordered on a whim a large cobalt pashli from shopbop at 40% off... pretty good deal i think?  would be my first pashli! we'll see how i feel about it once I try putting stuff in etc, but when i've seen them before i've really liked the look.


----------



## nwhite

jessl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just had to share an amazing deal I stumbled upon this weekend. By a stroke of sheer luck I found a medium cobalt Pashli at my Nordstrom Rack for $275!
> 
> I had my heart set on a large in black but for that price I just couldn't pass it up. It was definitely used and returned (due to Nordies amazing return policy no doubt) as the original tag and dust bag are missing, and there is a small stain on the lining which won't be visible to anyone but me... but for that price i'm not complaining! The cobalt is beautiful in person, I can't wait to wear it



WOW, what a steal!!  Congrats on your beautiful bag!


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

i think this mini pashli might go down 60% tomorrow. final sale though - http://dressedsb.com/products/3-1-phillip-lim-pashli-mini-matte-embossed-croc-satchel-bag/


----------



## bykaraanne

Can't decide if I should get a black Pashli medium or meli melo thela... I love the buttery leather of the thela and the slouchiness, and it's unlined so probably lighter than the pashli? 

but the pashli looks soooo good. $825 vs $760.

https://www.shopbop.com/pashli-medium-satchel-31-phillip/vp/v=1/1580775992.htm
http://www.shopbop.com/thela-bag-meli-melo/vp/v=1/1517391765.htm?fm=search-viewall-shopbysize
http://www.shopbop.com/slouchy-thela-bag-meli-melo/vp/v=1/1579797425.htm

Am 5'1" and about 110lbs... Help!  

Didn't manage to catch any sales as well. Sobs!


----------



## bykaraanne

Just wanted to add that I fell for the thela after seeing Olivia Palermo carry it. Ugh! Decisions. I really need to get my bag (i only get one a year!)

http://www.purseblog.com/celebrities/olivia-palermo-bags.html?all=1


----------



## DistrictShopper

LOVE LOVE LOVE the Pashli. Either taupe or oxblood next on my list for sure, I just have to justify a new designer bag... It looks like a great size, since I love big bags. Why is there no 3.1 Phillip Lim forum?


----------



## DistrictShopper

bykaraanne said:


> Can't decide if I should get a black Pashli medium or meli melo thela... I love the buttery leather of the thela and the slouchiness, and it's unlined so probably lighter than the pashli?
> 
> but the pashli looks soooo good. $825 vs $760.
> 
> https://www.shopbop.com/pashli-medium-satchel-31-phillip/vp/v=1/1580775992.htm
> http://www.shopbop.com/thela-bag-meli-melo/vp/v=1/1517391765.htm?fm=search-viewall-shopbysize
> http://www.shopbop.com/slouchy-thela-bag-meli-melo/vp/v=1/1579797425.htm
> 
> Am 5'1" and about 110lbs... Help!
> 
> Didn't manage to catch any sales as well. Sobs!



I personally love the Pashli's structure and instant-recognition zippers... but the Thela also looks very versatile and cool. So I guess it depends on the look you're going for, or the outfits you usually wear. Either way, a great decision to be making!


----------



## bykaraanne

DistrictShopper said:


> I personally love the Pashli's structure and instant-recognition zippers... but the Thela also looks very versatile and cool. So I guess it depends on the look you're going for, or the outfits you usually wear. Either way, a great decision to be making!



I ended up going for the Pashli, thanks for the advice! The Thela was gorgeous but I guess it looked a little huge for me. But I might still give it a try the next time cus I'm a sucker for buttery leather (I already have 2 structured bags now!) .

Waiting for my Pashli from ShopBop! Super excited!


----------



## aikatt

I was in love with the pashli and bought one in taupe last week! I have only used it once and realised that the bag is not the right fit for me.

Given that I bought it from Phillip Lim store in NYC, i cannot even return the bag since they do not accept returns - so now I am trying to sell it, and it has been impossible so frustrating.

Referring to previous posts, I too was debating between the Meli Melo Thela and the Pashli! I guess I will get the meli melo if ever I manage to sell my pashli.


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

aikatt said:


> I was in love with the pashli and bought one in taupe last week! I have only used it once and realised that the bag is not the right fit for me.
> 
> Given that I bought it from Phillip Lim store in NYC, i cannot even return the bag since they do not accept returns - so now I am trying to sell it, and it has been impossible so frustrating.
> 
> Referring to previous posts, I too was debating between the Meli Melo Thela and the Pashli! I guess I will get the meli melo if ever I manage to sell my pashli.




what was it that you didnt like about the pashli?


----------



## cynfria

aikatt said:


> I was in love with the pashli and bought one in taupe last week! I have only used it once and realised that the bag is not the right fit for me.
> 
> Given that I bought it from Phillip Lim store in NYC, i cannot even return the bag since they do not accept returns - so now I am trying to sell it, and it has been impossible so frustrating.
> 
> Referring to previous posts, I too was debating between the Meli Melo Thela and the Pashli! I guess I will get the meli melo if ever I manage to sell my pashli.


oh why don't you like it? i was thinking about the taupe one too!!


----------



## aikatt

I needed a new bag for work everyday and I fell in love with the pashli. I really though it would be perfect, but once I put my shoes, lunch, pencil case, laptop in it, it's too heavy for me to carry. 

I would love to keep it and use it on days where I don't carry as much (since I absolutely love the look of it) - but I'm in need of a work purse!! So I guess I'll have to sell it and find something else


----------



## aikatt

cynfria said:


> oh why don't you like it? i was thinking about the taupe one too!!


I'm sorry - I didn't reply directly to your message :S 
But my answer is above


----------



## aikatt

owen spunkmeyer said:


> what was it that you didnt like about the pashli?


it was too heavy with everything i wanted to put in it for work


----------



## Pursegrl922

Large pashli on sale for $350 at barneys!!!!! I would tots buy it but I already have the pink!


----------



## vintage_lover

aikatt said:


> it was too heavy with everything i wanted to put in it for work


I own one too, black in colour but now, I intend to sell it. Initially I thought that it would be a versatile bag for work and play but I have issues with the buckle. It's a struggle for me each time I have to reach into my bag and for someone like me who likes things on the go - it is inconvenient. No doubt you can carry the bag unbuckled but I rather secure it. 
I DO love the bag and had been eyeing it for some time but I think I will settle for a bag with zipper to carry my stuffs and baby stuffs in
(and also with front pockets) like the LV Reporter GM. ..


----------



## chirushi

jessl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just had to share an amazing deal I stumbled upon this weekend. By a stroke of sheer luck I found a medium cobalt Pashli at my Nordstrom Rack for $275!
> 
> I had my heart set on a large in black but for that price I just couldn't pass it up. It was definitely used and returned (due to Nordies amazing return policy no doubt) as the original tag and dust bag are missing, and there is a small stain on the lining which won't be visible to anyone but me... but for that price i'm not complaining! The cobalt is beautiful in person, I can't wait to wear it


Whoa! Awesome find!


----------



## teachgirl789

k5ml3k said:


> Red lathe pashli available on NAP for 60% off!
> 
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/378322




Thanks for the intel, I noticed that the NAP phone App is not as up to date as using the website on an actual computer. It kept saying sold out all day on the App, then late that night I decided to go to the site on my laptop and Whalaaah...it was there! Went back to my phone & it was gone, went back to the laptop & it was available...anyway I snagged one- THANKS!!!!


----------



## k5ml3k

teachgirl789 said:


> Thanks for the intel, I noticed that the NAP phone App is not as up to date as using the website on an actual computer. It kept saying sold out all day on the App, then late that night I decided to go to the site on my laptop and Whalaaah...it was there! Went back to my phone & it was gone, went back to the laptop & it was available...anyway I snagged one- THANKS!!!!




Yay! Glad I could help  enjoy your bag!!


----------



## Oleandered

teachgirl789 said:


> Thanks for the intel, I noticed that the NAP phone App is not as up to date as using the website on an actual computer. It kept saying sold out all day on the App, then late that night I decided to go to the site on my laptop and Whalaaah...it was there! Went back to my phone & it was gone, went back to the laptop & it was available...anyway I snagged one- THANKS!!!!


Ah, you must be the one who scored right before I could do it - while I was showing my hubby that it was finally back in stock, it was immediately sold out  
Congrats on the bag! ^^


----------



## xolilppox

Holy heck amazing bag at amazing price!!!


----------



## Mininana

aikatt said:


> I needed a new bag for work everyday and I fell in love with the pashli. I really though it would be perfect, but once I put my shoes, lunch, pencil case, laptop in it, it's too heavy for me to carry.
> 
> I would love to keep it and use it on days where I don't carry as much (since I absolutely love the look of it) - but I'm in need of a work purse!! So I guess I'll have to sell it and find something else




The same happened to me actually. I love the look, the size, and the leather but I just can't use it. 

I also have a neverfull and the straps hurt my shoulders so much


So I've been using my longchamp almost exclusively


----------



## Darbanville

Hi ladies! 

Yesterday I came across a cobalt pashli satchel in sale. I never thought about buying a phillip lim, but I love the cobalt blue and the price was ok, so I searched the forum and read this whole thread.
I 'm convinced and just ordered it! 
I hope I will love it as much as you do!


----------



## xolilppox

Pursegrl922 said:


> Large pashli on sale for $350 at barneys!!!!! I would tots buy it but I already have the pink!




In store only? I looked online 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

Darbanville said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Yesterday I came across a cobalt pashli satchel in sale. I never thought about buying a phillip lim, but I love the cobalt blue and the price was ok, so I searched the forum and read this whole thread.
> I 'm convinced and just ordered it!
> I hope I will love it as much as you do!



im in the same boat as you!


----------



## teachgirl789

Oleandered said:


> Ah, you must be the one who scored right before I could do it - while I was showing my hubby that it was finally back in stock, it was immediately sold out
> 
> Congrats on the bag! ^^




It appeared that they had more than 1 return because it was still available a couple of hours after I checked out


----------



## Darbanville

owen spunkmeyer said:


> im in the same boat as you!



Also from Lagarconne?


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

Darbanville said:


> Also from Lagarconne?



From shopbop actually.


----------



## Darbanville

oh, ok, lagarconne had it on sale, and I couldn't find the cobalt one anywhere else, so I ordered there. I love the taupe and black ones as well, but I mostly have very neutral colored outfits, so I thought it would be nice to have a bag that pops out!


----------



## aikatt

Mininana said:


> The same happened to me actually. I love the look, the size, and the leather but I just can't use it.
> 
> I also have a neverfull and the straps hurt my shoulders so much
> 
> 
> So I've been using my longchamp almost exclusively


I have 3 longchamps and 1 small leather one. Thats all I use at this point! They're so light.

I emailed yoogi's closet and fashionphile and they both said they dont sell Phillip Lim items. Still trying to figure out whether I should just keep my pashli...


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

Darbanville said:


> oh, ok, lagarconne had it on sale, and I couldn't find the cobalt one anywhere else, so I ordered there. I love the taupe and black ones as well, but I mostly have very neutral colored outfits, so I thought it would be nice to have a bag that pops out!



yeah. dont know if the cobalt was recently put on sale or was a return on shopbop? either way it showed up.  it was delivered to my office friday, so I look forward to unpacking it tomorrow.


----------



## Mininana

owen spunkmeyer said:


> yeah. dont know if the cobalt was recently put on sale or was a return on shopbop? either way it showed up.  it was delivered to my office friday, so I look forward to unpacking it tomorrow.




May I ask how much it was? Thanks!


----------



## Pursegrl922

celinephoeung said:


> My SA just sent me photos of sale items that are still available... Her number is 602-885-6765 if you are interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2459398
> View attachment 2459399
> View attachment 2459401
> View attachment 2459403
> View attachment 2459404
> View attachment 2459405




What is the 4th photo of? Is that phillip lim? The brown smooth bag.  Thanks!


----------



## Pursefan88

I think it's the Ryder satchel.


----------



## Ditchwitch27

My 2nd pashli, this time in taupe, just got delivered today! &#128525;&#128513;


----------



## bykaraanne

My first Pashli (medium) came in today from Shopbop. I paid full price but still cheaper than getting it from the boutique here I guess.  Got the classic black since I needed one but targeting the cobalt one next!


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

Mininana said:


> May I ask how much it was? Thanks!



Of course. It was $537 - i think 40% off. Not quite as good a deal as some others may have gotten but i was late on the bandwagon and i think this was one of the few sites that still had it.






bykaraanne said:


> View attachment 2461425
> 
> 
> My first Pashli (medium) came in today from Shopbop. I paid full price but still cheaper than getting it from the boutique here I guess.  Got the classic black since I needed one but targeting the cobalt one next!


 
If philip lim is anything like other brands black probably rarely goes on sale anyway...


----------



## Darbanville

The taupe one is sooooo pretty!


----------



## Darbanville

I'm so impatient&#8230; I wonder how long it will take to get here as I ordered from the US and I live in Europe.


----------



## Mininana

owen spunkmeyer said:


> Of course. It was $537 - i think 40% off. Not quite as good a deal as some others may have gotten but i was late on the bandwagon and i think this was one of the few sites that still had it.





Thanks!! that is an AWESOME deal! I hope you enjoy.  I have the Jade and I don't use it much but it's still such a pretty bag


----------



## kaydelongpre

Pursegrl922 said:


> What is the 4th photo of? Is that phillip lim? The brown smooth bag.  Thanks!





Pursefan88 said:


> I think it's the Ryder satchel.



Yup. I have that bag and made a few posts about it in the forum. The zipper is one big disappointment but I loved the bag so much I kept it.


----------



## kukla

I love this bag! I just bought The médium Size ( I am 5,7) and I think it is just perfect 4 me!
However I think I am Gonna need One in another colour and maybe The large...i live in Spain, Does anyone know when is The next period of SUMMER sales in saks, barneys Or any. Other web that might sell 3.1?
Here it is a pic of my lovely bag!
	

		
			
		

		
	





Enviado desde mi iPhone con PurseForum


----------



## mecheers

celinephoeung said:


> It is the Ryder satchel I love that handbag it is so different for Phillip Lim



Hey ladies,

if you are thinking about the Ryder bag, you should definitely check it in store and try out the zipper. I saw one in Barney's and the paint on the zipper peels off heavily, making the zipper 50% in black, and 50% in copper! 

I got a small natural/black Ryder and I already noticed some peeling on my zipper and zipper pull. What a disappointment considering they are marked a higher price than Pashli...:cry:

Also the zipper can be hard to pull at certain angles, so I'd suggest trying one before purchasing it.


----------



## Darbanville

kukla, looks good! Is it the black one? 

By the way, I would really like to see some more modeling pictures! 
I took the large bag, because I will use it for school and to carry my 15 inch laptop


----------



## Blueberry12

I 've just bought the Mini Pashli in Blue at 50 % off.

It's a very cute bag!


----------



## michellelimmy9

Blueberry12 said:


> I 've just bought the Mini Pashli in Blue at 50 % off.
> 
> It's a very cute bag!



Wher did you find that awesome dea!?


----------



## Blueberry12

michellelimmy9 said:


> Wher did you find that awesome dea!?



In Stockholm , Sweden at Nathalie Schuterman.
They have more items at the store than online.


www.nathalieschuterman.com


----------



## michellelimmy9

Blueberry12 said:


> In Stockholm , Sweden at Nathalie Schuterman.
> 
> They have more items at the store than online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nathalieschuterman.com




Its a really good deal but all soldout. Thanks for the info


----------



## kukla

Darbanville said:


> kukla, looks good! Is it the black one?
> 
> By the way, I would really like to see some more modeling pictures!
> I took the large bag, because I will use it for school and to carry my 15 inch laptop



It is The navy One! I got a few others in black, that is why I got this! I also love The large...that is Gonna be The next One...about The next sales time? Anyone knows?


----------



## kukla

Darbanville, thanks for asking by The way!!!!


----------



## Darbanville

Navy is also


----------



## Blueberry12

michellelimmy9 said:


> Its a really good deal but all soldout. Thanks for the info



It said sold out for a week , but they had 2 blue ones at the store. I've bought one , they had one left this afternoon.


----------



## michellelimmy9

Blueberry12 said:


> It said sold out for a week , but they had 2 blue ones at the store. I've bought one , they had one left this afternoon.




Is it possible to place an order by mailing to their cust service (assuming i know there is 1 bag left)?


----------



## kukla

If anyone sees a large on sales, please let me know!


----------



## Blueberry12

michellelimmy9 said:


> Is it possible to place an order by mailing to their cust service (assuming i know there is 1 bag left)?




You'd mail and ask.
Hopefully it is. I live close so I 've never ordered by mail.

Good luck!

They had one more about 8 hours ago.
And also like 4 other PL pags , but no other Pashli bags.


----------



## kaydelongpre

mecheers said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> if you are thinking about the Ryder bag, you should definitely check it in store and try out the zipper. I saw one in Barney's and the paint on the zipper peels off heavily, making the zipper 50% in black, and 50% in copper!
> 
> I got a small natural/black Ryder and I already noticed some peeling on my zipper and zipper pull. What a disappointment considering they are marked a higher price than Pashli...:cry:
> 
> Also the zipper can be hard to pull at certain angles, so I'd suggest trying one before purchasing it.


^^^I have the same exact zipper issues with catching and peeling on the Ryder. I think I even PM'd you about it last month. Bummer!


----------



## Ditchwitch27

Here's my black medium pashli with the top tucked in.


----------



## Darbanville

oh, that looks nice as well! Does the top stay tucked in by itself while you're walking and moving around with it?


----------



## kukla

It is beautiful in black! Hope to take a pic of mine this weekend!


----------



## Darbanville

I have a situation&#8230;I ordered the cobalt blue pashli from La Garconne. The registration, transaction and everything went fine, but 2 days later I received an email from them, asking for the credit card authorization code for my order, which I have to call my bank for, because I'm a first-time customer. I had never heard of it (and I have bought numerous items online and international), so I contacted my credit card issuer&#8230;they have never heard of it either&#8230;
I mailed this to la garconne, and the answer I get : ask your credit card issuing bank for the credit card authorization code &#8230; 

well, that's so helpful (not)

If anyone can help me or knows which code they are talking about (it's supposed to be a 6 digit code), please message me!


----------



## Ditchwitch27

I got the same message when i ordered my 2nd pashli from shopbop.  They offered that aside from the authorization code, I can send them a picture of the cc owner's id and the credit card with only the last few digits visible.  After I sent it to them, they processed my order. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Ditchwitch27

Darbanville said:


> oh, that looks nice as well! Does the top stay tucked in by itself while you're walking and moving around with it?




It won't get tucked in by itself.  It stays tucked in if I lock the two top handles.  It's easier to get items from my bag although I don't do this when I'm commuting. &#128522;


----------



## mecheers

kaydelongpre said:


> ^^^I have the same exact zipper issues with catching and peeling on the Ryder. I think I even PM'd you about it last month. Bummer!



When you PM me I only had mine for comparison and mine was okay...but the two bags I saw in Barney's (one new season, one past season), the zippers are really a headache! I guess that's why the peeling/chipping of the zipper color came from...

Why isn't there a Phillip Lim forum? I bet it'll be popular!


----------



## Ditchwitch27

mecheers said:


> Why isn't there a Phillip Lim forum? I bet it'll be popular!




Yes! There should be one!


----------



## kaydelongpre

mecheers said:


> When you PM me I only had mine for comparison and mine was okay...but the two bags I saw in Barney's (one new season, one past season), the zippers are really a headache! I guess that's why the peeling/chipping of the zipper color came from...
> 
> Why isn't there a Phillip Lim forum? I bet it'll be popular!


I third the Lim forum. Glad your Ryder is still okay -- but wtf Phillip Lim?! Improve that bag asap. I didn't notice the  zipper chipping on mine until I really started using it. Pretty bad for a  $1,050 price tag. Little black flecks fly all over the place...

At least my Pashli's been good to go since I bought it.


----------



## Blueberry12

Yes! Phillip Lim forum!


----------



## teachgirl789

Blueberry12 said:


> Yes! Phillip Lim forum!




Yes!!!!! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Blueberry12

teachgirl789 said:


> Yes!!!!! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## xuenis

Ooooh, this bags looks really classy in taupe. Gorgeous.


----------



## Blueberry12

Blueberry12 said:


> It said sold out for a week , but they had 2 blue ones at the store. I've bought one , they had one left this afternoon.



The other blue one is gone now.
But there are still some PL bags on sale.

No Pashli.


----------



## kaydelongpre

Anyone into the new Pashli backpack?  I AM  
(note: backpacks are actually useful for me)


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

hi ladies (and gents). in case anyone is looking for a large cobalt on sale, i'll be returning the one i just purchased to shopbop. it is a pretty color, but somehow it didnt work for me on the large size. i think i'll be looking for one that mixes colors so it's not just this one giant huge piece of color if that makes sense.


----------



## Ditchwitch27

kaydelongpre said:


> Anyone into the new Pashli backpack?  I AM
> (note: backpacks are actually useful for me)




Drooling over these but I have never worn backpacks since middle school &#128542;


----------



## Jaime

Not really a fan of this bag in back pack style.


----------



## ninjanna

LOL the backpack, how adorable!


----------



## Blueberry12

kaydelongpre said:


> Anyone into the new Pashli backpack?  I AM
> (note: backpacks are actually useful for me)



I don't like backpacks , so no.


----------



## tiphany

Love mine


----------



## Jaime

Just managed to score the large crimson for aud $340 (which is like us$300)
Not sure i need it but the price was too good.


----------



## bykaraanne

kaydelongpre said:


> Anyone into the new Pashli backpack?  I AM
> (note: backpacks are actually useful for me)




I love it too! But unfortunately backpacks are useless for me... So I'm super happy with my regular Pashli.


----------



## bykaraanne

Jaime said:


> Just managed to score the large crimson for aud $340 (which is like us$300)
> Not sure i need it but the price was too good.




Great deal! Where was it from? I'm looking to add a large Pashli to my collection... &#128522;


----------



## Jaime

Net a porters asia pacific site in the sale. Just popped back up 80% off so I grabbed it.


----------



## Oleandered

Wow, lucky you! I've been creeping over NAP US for two weeks now, no returns and also no mentions that it's no longer available :-/


----------



## Jaime

Honestly I was surprised that it even popped up this late in. We are already at the last cut and the pashlis sold out in the first few days so its come back pretty late.
Ive realised from returning things myself and seeing how long they take to pop up on the site what they seem to do it process all returns for the day then put everything that has come back onto the site at one time. So once I notice something new I check out the bags, shoes, accessories etc again and there is always stuff back there that wasnt earlier, or I would have missed the pashli because as stated before I dont need it and probably shouldnt have bought it but the price made me.


----------



## kaydelongpre

Can someone remind me if Phillip Lim has just one annual sale in December/Jan where seasonal colors get marked down? Or do they have a sale in the summer as well?  I'm talking their website and boutiques.

And if anyone grabs a pashli backpack report back on how you like it unless I snatch one before you!


----------



## nutz4purses

Wanting a Black or Taupe Pashli mini... can you please advise the best place to order one? Thanks so much, love these bags!


----------



## bykaraanne

Jaime said:


> Net a porters asia pacific site in the sale. Just popped back up 80% off so I grabbed it.




So awesome!!  great buy, congrats!


----------



## eury.dice

aikatt said:


> I needed a new bag for work everyday and I fell in love with the pashli. I really though it would be perfect, but once I put my shoes, lunch, pencil case, laptop in it, it's too heavy for me to carry.
> 
> I would love to keep it and use it on days where I don't carry as much (since I absolutely love the look of it) - but I'm in need of a work purse!! So I guess I'll have to sell it and find something else


i'm in the same boat as you! i'm torn between the pashli and the thela, and i need a bag that i can load up for work (macbook pro, books, pencil-case, etc). i'm not sure how well the thela would hold up or if it will sag


----------



## bykaraanne

eury.dice said:


> i'm in the same boat as you! i'm torn between the pashli and the thela, and i need a bag that i can load up for work (macbook pro, books, pencil-case, etc). i'm not sure how well the thela would hold up or if it will sag




I was deciding between the two as well and ended up getting the Pashli. It's heavy but all my leather bags are about this weight, give or take. And shopbop shows the thela being heavier than this though...

The Pashli to me is defo more 'formal' for work but can be played down, the thela, while gorgeous, can be a little oversized since it's huge but has no structure like the Pashli! I use it for work and meetings too. I bring it everywhere (shopping, church, work). Hope this helps!


----------



## aikatt

eury.dice said:


> i'm in the same boat as you! i'm torn between the pashli and the thela, and i need a bag that i can load up for work (macbook pro, books, pencil-case, etc). i'm not sure how well the thela would hold up or if it will sag




I sold my pashli. There was no way I was going to carry it everyday. The bag became too heavy for my forearm (I had a numb forearm after a day!) and the messenger strap is very badly located in the back - it pulls the bag from the back and Im not sure how long it would last before the little hooks snatched off. Very unfortunate for such a pretty bag.


----------



## aikatt

bykaraanne said:


> I was deciding between the two as well and ended up getting the Pashli. It's heavy but all my leather bags are about this weight, give or take. And shopbop shows the thela being heavier than this though...
> 
> The Pashli to me is defo more 'formal' for work but can be played down, the thela, while gorgeous, can be a little oversized since it's huge but has no structure like the Pashli! I use it for work and meetings too. I bring it everywhere (shopping, church, work). Hope this helps!




I noticed the weight on shopbop too. But I'm pretty sure it's inaccurate. :S the thela can't be heavier than the pashli !


----------



## Jaime

Received my crimson pashli today, absolutely love it. Was unsure if I'd keep it because I don't need it but it really is a good size. Would never have picked a large if not for the price but the fact I can fit my laptop and all my stuff is awesome.
I'm used to heavy bags, that doesn't bother me.


----------



## Heaviestmatter

I think the mini pashli is super cute and would love an orange one, but I'm not much for the larger ones. I feel the larger look kind of "unfinished" in a way.


----------



## Darbanville

My pashli will arrive today or monday&#8230;I'm so excited! I hope it will be here today  

There's a pashli mini for sale on forward : 
http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=31PH-WY86&d=Womens


----------



## Liyanamz

My Medium Pashli finally arrived today. I knew I should have bought it from Shopbop or some place that offers free shipping but only 3.1 Phillip Lim's website has the red one. I do not want to think of how much I paid for the shipping, the conversion of currency using PayPal which costs a plenty and also the taxes of my country. But all worth it!!!


----------



## Darbanville

beautiful!!


----------



## reesearoo

Hello everyone! I am so torn between the mini and medium size pashli. I feel like the mini is all the room I need, and I already have a good number of medium/large handbags...but am still having difficulty making a decision. I feel like i might want the option of fitting more stuff in my bag? Ahh decisions! Has anyone gotten the mini and ended up regretting it and got the medium in exchange, or vice versa?


----------



## Jaime

Heaviestmatter said:


> I think the mini pashli is super cute and  would love an orange one, but I'm not much for the larger ones. I feel  the larger look kind of "unfinished" in a way.


It is really cute but there is definitely nothing wrong with the bigger two. After having all three sizes the medium is probably the best, but the mini is way to small to be practical IMO. Its also not as in proportion as the others. Had this annoying habit of flipping my stuff out onto the road.



reesearoo said:


> Hello everyone! I am so torn between the mini and medium size pashli. I feel like the mini is all the room I need, and I already have a good number of medium/large handbags...but am still having difficulty making a decision. I feel like i might want the option of fitting more stuff in my bag? Ahh decisions! Has anyone gotten the mini and ended up regretting it and got the medium in exchange, or vice versa?



Yes, I had the mini. It was my first because it was on sale. I wanted to carry my wallet, phone, keys and sunnies. I couldnt fit my sunnies in their case and I wasnt putting them in without it. I could have done it if I traded my wallet for a coin purse but didnt want to do that.
It also used to flip when I picked it up and twice my stuff fell out onto the road after getting something out.
I bought the medium and was instantly in love. Its not TOO big just big enough for everything and didnt tip over. I sold my mini the day I got the medium. And now have a large.
Havent missed the mini for a second.


----------



## reesearoo

Jaime said:


> It is really cute but there is definitely nothing wrong with the bigger two. After having all three sizes the medium is probably the best, but the mini is way to small to be practical IMO. Its also not as in proportion as the others. Had this annoying habit of flipping my stuff out onto the road.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I had the mini. It was my first because it was on sale. I wanted to carry my wallet, phone, keys and sunnies. I couldnt fit my sunnies in their case and I wasnt putting them in without it. I could have done it if I traded my wallet for a coin purse but didnt want to do that.
> It also used to flip when I picked it up and twice my stuff fell out onto the road after getting something out.
> I bought the medium and was instantly in love. Its not TOO big just big enough for everything and didnt tip over. I sold my mini the day I got the medium. And now have a large.
> Havent missed the mini for a second.



Thanks, Jaime. That actually helps the decision making process IMMENSELY. I was actually nervous that the medium might have that "tipping over" effect, but I'm relieved to hear that yours doesn't. MelSoldera on youtube made a video about her mini pashli and I am unsure at how she was able to fit so many things in there! And I have a small handbag that does that flip you're talking about.no thank you! I think I'm on my way to a medium  Thanks!


----------



## Jaime

I know Ive read even on this thread the amount of stuff people were fitting and was amazed because I definitely couldnt. I think a perfect small size would be between the current small and medium. But the small now is just too small for me. The reason for tipping I am assuming is the fact the top is heavier than the bottom, like the flap with hardwear is heavier than the bottom half and the stuff in it is pretty much at the brim so it just flipped backwards. Where as the medium has more weight in the bottom being longer and having all the stuff located down the bottom. Also gives that extra room should you need to throw something unexpected in.
I still think they look cute but just not practical.


----------



## Darbanville

Ladies, I received my Cobalt Pashli and I'm soooo in love with it!!

Took some pictures for you guys!! It's a wonderful bag!


----------



## k5ml3k

annester2014 said:


> Okay, well let me know then!




Sorry for the late reply but I actually used my chloe for the first week of school bd switched over to my Pashli this week. It is perfect! It does get a little heavy bc I have my 11" Mac, notebook, folder, and all my other stuff. I surprisingly use the long strap. At first I thought it would be too long and awkward but it has proven to be very handy when I'm carrying my lunch bag and coffee. 

Only negative is probably getting in and put bc when I use the long strap, I tie the handles together with that buckle to they don't flap around. But it's not anything I can't live with. 

It really is a great bag! Hope everyone enjoy their pashlis!


----------



## annester2014

Thanks for the reply! It sounds like its pretty sturdy and did you use it with very little things inside, too? Im wondering if it slouches or stay structured if you dont fill it up all the way


----------



## k5ml3k

annester2014 said:


> Thanks for the reply! It sounds like its pretty sturdy and did you use it with very little things inside, too? Im wondering if it slouches or stay structured if you dont fill it up all the way




Yeah I have 2 small pencil case, a large wallet, brush, lotion, etc. I don't unzip the 2 zippers bc I don't see a point to it and I like the shape of it zipped better. And even when it's not filled up, it stays structured. I think I may be one of the very few that uses the lock...I'm not sure if that helps w keeping it's structured look.


----------



## annester2014

A lot of people say that they have some difficulty with the lock, is that true for youN


----------



## k5ml3k

annester2014 said:


> A lot of people say that they have some difficulty with the lock, is that true for youN




Not really. Sometimes I miss it and end up pushing it on the leather but nothing other than that.


----------



## annester2014

Oh, thats not bad. Thanks for answering my question  have fun using your bag!


----------



## k5ml3k

annester2014 said:


> Oh, thats not bad. Thanks for answering my question  have fun using your bag!




Np! Did you end up getting one?


----------



## annester2014

Im planning on getting one, but not sure when. I want the plum colored one. Thats super pretty. 
You got the cobalt blue one, right?


----------



## k5ml3k

annester2014 said:


> Im planning on getting one, but not sure when. I want the plum colored one. Thats super pretty.
> You got the cobalt blue one, right?




Yes and the rust? It's the brownish color one.


----------



## annester2014

Ohh that one is nice, too!


----------



## bykaraanne

aikatt said:


> I noticed the weight on shopbop too. But I'm pretty sure it's inaccurate. :S the thela can't be heavier than the pashli !




That's what I thought at first too - but it's definitely possible. I was prepared to receive my medium Pashli much heavier than my Michael Kors Jet Set (Apple version). they were around the same weight even tho the MK had much less hardware and was thinner and flimsier. 

So please consider that if weight was your only issue. I passed up on the Thela for so many reasons. Couldn't be happier with my Pashli - except maybe that I would've went for the large instead (a lot of people said it would be too big for my 5'1" frame...).


----------



## aikatt

Oh wow! This is so interesting! My pashli was so much heavier than the MK jet set. So weird. I sold my pashli because it was making my forearm numb! Haha cant carry a bag that heavy 
But now that you say this, I'm scared to get the thela! 




bykaraanne said:


> That's what I thought at first too - but it's definitely possible. I was prepared to receive my medium Pashli much heavier than my Michael Kors Jet Set (Apple version). they were around the same weight even tho the MK had much less hardware and was thinner and flimsier.
> 
> So please consider that if weight was your only issue. I passed up on the Thela for so many reasons. Couldn't be happier with my Pashli - except maybe that I would've went for the large instead (a lot of people said it would be too big for my 5'1" frame...).


----------



## bykaraanne

aikatt said:


> Oh wow! This is so interesting! My pashli was so much heavier than the MK jet set. So weird. I sold my pashli because it was making my forearm numb! Haha cant carry a bag that heavy
> But now that you say this, I'm scared to get the thela!




Is yours a large? Mine was definitely no significantly heavier. Does your Jet Set have the padded slots and all inside (for the MBP/iPad etc)?


----------



## eury.dice

bykaraanne said:


> I was deciding between the two as well and ended up getting the Pashli. It's heavy but all my leather bags are about this weight, give or take. And shopbop shows the thela being heavier than this though...
> 
> The Pashli to me is defo more 'formal' for work but can be played down, the thela, while gorgeous, can be a little oversized since it's huge but has no structure like the Pashli! I use it for work and meetings too. I bring it everywhere (shopping, church, work). Hope this helps!


Thank you for elaborating on this. I love the structure of the pashli but feel that I would need a large one to use as a work bag  In my opinion, the medium and the small size are the cutest! 

On the other hand, like you said, the thela is a little shapeless and oversized. It might be too bohemian for work. I can't decide!


----------



## eury.dice

aikatt said:


> I sold my pashli. There was no way I was going to carry it everyday. The bag became too heavy for my forearm (I had a numb forearm after a day!) and the messenger strap is very badly located in the back - it pulls the bag from the back and Im not sure how long it would last before the little hooks snatched off. Very unfortunate for such a pretty bag.


a numb forearm sounds terrible! now that you've sold it, are you looking for a replacement bag?
i'm looking for a nice bag (my first purchase) that i can load up heavily for school & work. it's a shame that all the bags i'm lusting after aren't meant to be carried on the shoulder


----------



## eury.dice

bykaraanne said:


> That's what I thought at first too - but it's definitely possible. I was prepared to receive my medium Pashli much heavier than my Michael Kors Jet Set (Apple version). they were around the same weight even tho the MK had much less hardware and was thinner and flimsier.
> 
> So please consider that if weight was your only issue. I passed up on the Thela for so many reasons. Couldn't be happier with my Pashli - except maybe that I would've went for the large instead (a lot of people said it would be too big for my 5'1" frame...).


I'm curious. If you don't mind me asking, what are the reasons you passed up on the thela, apart from the weight? I'm trying to decide between the two myself 

The pashli is beautiful but do you think the medium pashli will comfortably fit a MBP 13 inch with books? I love the medium and the mini, but the large loses a lot of its charm for me.


----------



## bykaraanne

eury.dice said:


> Thank you for elaborating on this. I love the structure of the pashli but feel that I would need a large one to use as a work bag  In my opinion, the medium and the small size are the cutest!
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, like you said, the thela is a little shapeless and oversized. It might be too bohemian for work. I can't decide!




 What do you need in your work bag? I'll see if I have the same and try to fit it into the medium for you! Haha &#128522;


----------



## eury.dice

bykaraanne said:


> What do you need in your work bag? I'll see if I have the same and try to fit it into the medium for you! Haha &#128522;


You are an angel! I usually carry around a Macbook Pro 13, the charger, a couple of notebooks and folders, a makeup bag, cellphone & charger, pencil-case. I just realized how big of a bag I need while I was listing all this out


----------



## k5ml3k

eury.dice said:


> I'm curious. If you don't mind me asking, what are the reasons you passed up on the thela, apart from the weight? I'm trying to decide between the two myself
> 
> The pashli is beautiful but do you think the medium pashli will comfortably fit a MBP 13 inch with books? I love the medium and the mini, but the large loses a lot of its charm for me.




I have the medium and my 11" MacBook Air fits perfectly with a folder, notebook and small things. I don't think a 13" MacBook Pro would fit in the medium, unfortunately, esp if you were to put books with it too.


----------



## eury.dice

k5ml3k said:


> I have the medium and my 11" MacBook Air fits perfectly with a folder, notebook and small things. I don't think a 13" MacBook Pro would fit in the medium, unfortunately, esp if you were to put books with it too.


Thank you for letting me know! I'm sad but I'm not surprised


----------



## bykaraanne

I chose the Pashli because 1) I can find a lot of pictures of it paired with different outfits, it seemed so versatile and can be dressed up or down, whilst the Thela seemed to only be on Olivia Palermo and she looks so flawless in her pictures... I wondered if the bag would lose it's charm on me, y'know?

2) probably easier to sell the Pashli than thela if I really disliked it,

3) the thela is indeed more bohemian, and I've read reviews that it is much larger than you'd expect, there's no boutique in Singapore that I could try it on at, and imagine it being so huge + all my stuff! Id look like a mailman &#128514;

I'll take the photo for you later, I'm out now! I have a MBP 13inch as well! Hehe no problem!  &#128522;


----------



## Skamanda

eury.dice said:


> I'm curious. If you don't mind me asking, what are the reasons you passed up on the thela, apart from the weight? I'm trying to decide between the two myself
> 
> The pashli is beautiful but do you think the medium pashli will comfortably fit a MBP 13 inch with books? I love the medium and the mini, but the large loses a lot of its charm for me.




I am able to fit my 13" MacBook Pro into my medium pashli. it's a bit tight but not bad if you don't carry too much. Here's how it fits with the mbp, a large moleskine notebook, a medium sized book, glasses case, and wallet. It still closes quite comfortably.


----------



## eury.dice

bykaraanne said:


> I chose the Pashli because 1) I can find a lot of pictures of it paired with different outfits, it seemed so versatile and can be dressed up or down, whilst the Thela seemed to only be on Olivia Palermo and she looks so flawless in her pictures... I wondered if the bag would lose it's charm on me, y'know?
> 
> 2) probably easier to sell the Pashli than thela if I really disliked it,
> 
> 3) the thela is indeed more bohemian, and I've read reviews that it is much larger than you'd expect, there's no boutique in Singapore that I could try it on at, and imagine it being so huge + all my stuff! Id look like a mailman &#128514;
> 
> I'll take the photo for you later, I'm out now! I have a MBP 13inch as well! Hehe no problem!  &#128522;


Thanks again!  I love that the pashli automatically adds edginess and style to any outfit. The thela might be hard to pair with outfits, like you said. I was also bummed to only see photos of Olivia Palermo who always looks like she's had a professional blowout. 

The photos I see online of the large pashli aren't as cute as the other sizes...they almost look a little klunky. If someone has gotten a large one and doesn't mind posting modeling pics, I'd be eternally grateful!


----------



## eury.dice

Skamanda said:


> I am able to fit my 13" MacBook Pro into my medium pashli. it's a bit tight but not bad if you don't carry too much. Here's how it fits with the mbp, a large moleskine notebook, a medium sized book, glasses case, and wallet. It still closes quite comfortably.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2478273
> 
> View attachment 2478275


Thank you for the photos. Your bag is beautiful! I've been eyeing that color as well. 
When you load it up with your MacBook, are you able to carry it on your forearm or do you use the shoulder strap?


----------



## Skamanda

eury.dice said:


> Thank you for the photos. Your bag is beautiful! I've been eyeing that color as well.
> When you load it up with your MacBook, are you able to carry it on your forearm or do you use the shoulder strap?




Thanks, taupe is a great color!

I carry it on my forearm mostly, I think the pashli is quite comfortable even with the extra weight of books and a laptop. The shoulder strap is a nice alternative though!


----------



## bykaraanne

For the smaller-sized girls, getting more holes in the shoulder strap is a worthwhile 'investment' IMO. I added 3 holes at one inch each and they fit much much better even if I fit heavier things in my Pashli. &#128522;


----------



## bykaraanne

Skamanda said:


> I am able to fit my 13" MacBook Pro into my medium pashli. it's a bit tight but not bad if you don't carry too much. Here's how it fits with the mbp, a large moleskine notebook, a medium sized book, glasses case, and wallet. It still closes quite comfortably.




Mad cool to be able to fit so much!! So gonna try when I'm home! &#128522;


----------



## eury.dice

The taupe looks so classy! For reference, I am 5' 5.5". Maybe I should order both the large and the medium to try them both out and keep the one I like better


----------



## Skamanda

bykaraanne said:


> Mad cool to be able to fit so much!! So gonna try when I'm home! &#128522;




I bought it without realizing just how much could fit, so it was a pleasant surprise!


----------



## bykaraanne

Skamanda said:


> I bought it without realizing just how much could fit, so it was a pleasant surprise!




It surely is!! I was going for the large (I kinda liked how the large fanned out unzipped) but for my frame I guess a medium was best. I love how the Pashli fits every outfit so well!  

Love your taupe! All the colors look gorgeous! &#128525;


----------



## Skamanda

eury.dice said:


> The taupe looks so classy! For reference, I am 5' 5.5". Maybe I should order both the large and the medium to try them both out and keep the one I like better




I'm about 5'5 and sometimes think the medium looks small when it's handheld. I chose it over the large so I could use it as more of an everyday bag and the fact that proportionally, I felt the medium looked better than the large when used with the shoulder strap. That said... Now that I have the medium, I definitely want the large as well! I think trying both out is a great idea.


----------



## bykaraanne

Skamanda said:


> I'm about 5'5 and sometimes think the medium looks small when it's handheld. I chose it over the large so I could use it as more of an everyday bag and the fact that proportionally, I felt the medium looked better than the large when used with the shoulder strap. That said... Now that I have the medium, I definitely want the large as well! I think trying both out is a great idea.




I feel the same - as a petite girl used to big bags, the Pashli came smaller than I expected! I think a large would look gorgeous on someone your height! I've been wanting a second, but think I should save it for a Givenchy Nightingale... &#128532;


----------



## Skamanda

bykaraanne said:


> It surely is!! I was going for the large (I kinda liked how the large fanned out unzipped) but for my frame I guess a medium was best. I love how the Pashli fits every outfit so well!
> 
> Love your taupe! All the colors look gorgeous! &#128525;




I agree, it works with pretty much every outfit I have!


----------



## Skamanda

bykaraanne said:


> I feel the same - as a petite girl used to big bags, the Pashli came smaller than I expected! I think a large would look gorgeous on someone your height! I've been wanting a second, but think I should save it for a Givenchy Nightingale... &#128532;




As nice as another pashli would be, I think the nightingale would be worth saving for!


----------



## bykaraanne

Skamanda said:


> As nice as another pashli would be, I think the nightingale would be worth saving for!




I quite agree! Still sticking to one bag a year. &#128541; I've found that getting too many prevents me from truly enjoying these luxury bags and it's good for convincing the hubby + savings. &#128516;


----------



## bykaraanne

It's so surprisingly roomy! I fit a MBP 13", charger (I'm not the best at wrapping it, a moleskine, another spiral bound notebook, a book, 1 Manila folder (quite a bit of papers) and a makeup pouch (below, you can't see it), large pencil case, and long wallet. Could probably still squeeze my compact bible in there if I wanted to! 

But it gets heavy! I think wearing it cross shouldered would be good if you really have to carry this much stuff everywhere. Or just handcarry it like a suitcase.


----------



## eury.dice

bykaraanne said:


> I feel the same - as a petite girl used to big bags, the Pashli came smaller than I expected! I think a large would look gorgeous on someone your height! I've been wanting a second, but think I should save it for a Givenchy Nightingale... &#128532;


I definitely agree--the nightingale looks like a dream! It's in a class of its own 
Does anyone condition their pashli? I have a history of being tough on the nice things I own and worried about stories I hear about scratches/chipping


----------



## eury.dice

bykaraanne said:


> It's so surprisingly roomy! I fit a MBP 13", charger (I'm not the best at wrapping it, a moleskine, another spiral bound notebook, a book, 1 Manila folder (quite a bit of papers) and a makeup pouch (below, you can't see it), large pencil case, and long wallet. Could probably still squeeze my compact bible in there if I wanted to!
> 
> But it gets heavy! I think wearing it cross shouldered would be good if you really have to carry this much stuff everywhere. Or just handcarry it like a suitcase.
> View attachment 2478324
> View attachment 2478325


Omg thank you so much!!!  I feel like I could definitely get a medium now! I love that you can load it up without it bulging weirdly. Your bag is gorgeous


----------



## bykaraanne

eury.dice said:


> Omg thank you so much!!!  I feel like I could definitely get a medium now! I love that you can load it up without it bulging weirdly. Your bag is gorgeous




No problem!! Glad to be of help. You can head to the boutique to see if the large really is too big. Think the large can be fitted over the shoulder (short handles) more comfortably as well (the medium totally can't IMO). 

Thanks! The classic black never disappoints. &#128512;


----------



## Jaime

eury.dice said:


> The photos I see online of the large pashli aren't as cute as the other sizes...they almost look a little klunky.



I thought the same of the large. I always wanted the large until the medium came out and wanted that (got a mini before the medium but ended up with medium) it truly is a great size... The perfect size. But then I got a large, and it's also perfect for when I need the extra space. Fits my 15" laptop and everything else I need for days when I need more things. Will be GREAT for work more so. I don't think it looks all that much different from the medium in person just larger. Definitely not out or proportion or anything.


----------



## uviolet

I bought a large cobalt and have come to the conclusion that it is too large for me to use, so I will probably buy a medium instead. For anyone who has sold their pashli, which site is the best to use?


----------



## aikatt

uviolet said:


> I bought a large cobalt and have come to the conclusion that it is too large for me to use, so I will probably buy a medium instead. For anyone who has sold their pashli, which site is the best to use?




I emailed both fashionphile and yoogis closet and both said they do not carry Philip lim. I had to sell mine on ebay and lost a lot of money on it.


----------



## xolilppox

Sell it to meeee


----------



## xJOLE

uviolet said:


> I bought a large cobalt and have come to the conclusion that it is too large for me to use, so I will probably buy a medium instead. For anyone who has sold their pashli, which site is the best to use?



I have the same problem, except I wanted a medium teal and was sent the large teal instead.. Shipping/custom fees made it impossible to return, so I've been trying to sell it on Kijiji and Craigslist. It's been about a month so far and no biters.. Ebay might be a quicker option, but you may take a bigger hit due to fees, etc.


----------



## bagness

My baby Lim 






And how much I can fit in the bag..





Please read my blog for a more detailed review of the bag!


----------



## bykaraanne

bagness said:


> My baby Lim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how much I can fit in the bag..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please read my blog for a more detailed review of the bag!




Hi bagness -
Gorgeous!!
I am contemplating over the moschino rabbit cover and a kate spade for my own phone - how's yours holding up? Is it very bulky? &#128514;

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## bagness

bykaraanne said:


> Hi bagness -
> Gorgeous!!
> I am contemplating over the moschino rabbit cover and a kate spade for my own phone - how's yours holding up? Is it very bulky? &#55357;&#56834;
> 
> Thanks for sharing!!



Hello! 
I have been using mine for about 2 months now and its still pretty good! The whiskers havent fallen off or anything.
The thickness of the case is almost 3 times the thickness of the iphone so yes it's a bit bulky but I don't mind it because it is soo cutee and I don't carry a lot in my bag anyway!
Hope that helps!


----------



## Emilyeew102

Hi there,

I was wondering if anyone could authenticate this Medium Pashli for me?

Here is the link -
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151221984334?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

Thank you in advance!

Emily


----------



## teachgirl789

Emilyeew102 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could authenticate this Medium Pashli for me?
> 
> Here is the link -
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151221984334?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Emily



I personally don't think that the seller has enough photos to authenticate. You should probably request up close photos of the hardware & inside serial #, etc.


----------



## illestVee

I'm in love with them all! So fab ladies!


----------



## Liyanamz

I am so in love with the Pashli!


----------



## goyardlove

I use my Pashli to travel all the time, and yet sometimes I feel it's just _too_ big


----------



## bykaraanne

bagness said:


> Hello!
> I have been using mine for about 2 months now and its still pretty good! The whiskers havent fallen off or anything.
> The thickness of the case is almost 3 times the thickness of the iphone so yes it's a bit bulky but I don't mind it because it is soo cutee and I don't carry a lot in my bag anyway!
> Hope that helps!




Thanks for the reply!! I am a bunny mama so when I saw the Moschino one I was sorta in love. But then I'm kinda used to the thin plasticky kinda cases and not much into the rubber kinds. Gah, dilemma! But glad to hear that it holds up! I work from home mostly though I do go out to meet clients from time to time, so maybe cuteness may triumph... Thanks!!


----------



## momtok

bagness said:


> And how much I can fit in the bag..



That Moschino rabbit is *adorable*.
.


----------



## MAGJES

bagness said:


> My baby Lim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how much I can fit in the bag..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please read my blog for a more detailed review of the bag!



This bag is so cute!  I want a Yellow one.


----------



## Shelly95

Hi everyone! How much does the large size fit? Since i'm going back to study now and need a big bag to fit my ridiculously huge folder with other stuff comfortably (a tad bigger than A4). I normally carry a folder, a small notebook, bottle of 750ml water, full size wallet, small pouch and other stuff. I'd also like to see someone 5'3 carry it on crook of arm and on shoulder using long strap please. Thanks!!!


----------



## Morisa

Shelly95 said:


> Hi everyone! How much does the large size fit? Since i'm going back to study now and need a big bag to fit my ridiculously huge folder with other stuff comfortably (a tad bigger than A4). I normally carry a folder, a small notebook, bottle of 750ml water, full size wallet, small pouch and other stuff. I'd also like to see someone 5'3 carry it on crook of arm and on shoulder using long strap please. Thanks!!!



I probably wouldn't try to carry that much stuff with the long strap with the large sized-pashli -- it just is very clunky.  I hand-carry mine with a 13" macbook pro, file folder, umbrella, flat cosmetic case, second flat cosmetic bag (but acts as a slip pocket for my cell phones and card case), and sunglasses case.  That's pretty darn heavy already, and the long strap would not be comfortable by any means.


----------



## Shelly95

Morisa said:


> I probably wouldn't try to carry that much stuff with the long strap with the large sized-pashli -- it just is very clunky.  I hand-carry mine with a 13" macbook pro, file folder, umbrella, flat cosmetic case, second flat cosmetic bag (but acts as a slip pocket for my cell phones and card case), and sunglasses case.  That's pretty darn heavy already, and the long strap would not be comfortable by any means.



I probably won't carry the folder everyday but I absolutely have to carry at least one thin A4 textbook, small notebook, full size wallet with bottle of water three days/week though. I actually don't carry that much, most of my stuff are very small and lightweight. I wonder if medium size would be better for me? Does it fit A4 documents comfortably? I'm always been a long shoulder strap girl, can't see myself hand carry that much stuff X.X


----------



## tiphany

Finally took it out to use today!!!!!! Love it. I decided to use it without the long strap today. I love how it's kinda wide so it's easy to see my stuff


----------



## Shelly95

Will Phillip Lim come up with new colours for Pashli soon?? I just bought a large pashli in taupe but it's kinda dull and I don't like any other colours available right now


----------



## Purse Freak 323

tiphany said:


> Finally took it out to use today!!!!!! Love it. I decided to use it without the long strap today. I love how it's kinda wide so it's easy to see my stuff




Beautiful bag!

I've been lurking this forum for the past couple of months deciding if I should get a Pashli. All of the bags here are so beautiful that I got my first teal green Pashli in eBay. Got it brand new for a good price. She arrives sometime today. Will post pics when I get it.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

I am eyeing Large/Medium Pashli Satchel for sometime now but I just can't commit on getting one. Can anyone please tell how are you liking it and how its quality. TIA


----------



## michellelimmy9

Shelly95 said:


> Will Phillip Lim come up with new colours for Pashli soon?? I just bought a large pashli in taupe but it's kinda dull and I don't like any other colours available right now




I think they did come up with new colors. They are in sage, memphis blue, pollen and buff i think!


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Purse Freak 323 said:


> Beautiful bag!
> 
> I've been lurking this forum for the past couple of months deciding if I should get a Pashli. All of the bags here are so beautiful that I got my first teal green Pashli in eBay. Got it brand new for a good price. She arrives sometime today. Will post pics when I get it.









Happy Valentines Day to me I love this bag and the color!


----------



## Dressyup

Purse Freak 323 said:


> View attachment 2504307
> View attachment 2504308
> View attachment 2504310
> 
> 
> Happy Valentines Day to me I love this bag and the color!



That is a great color!!


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Dressyup said:


> That is a great color!!



Thanks. It the perfect teal green:0


----------



## Shelly95

michellelimmy9 said:


> I think they did come up with new colors. They are in sage, memphis blue, pollen and buff i think!



Thanks! I just looked them up and I'm pretty disappointed they're all kinda pastel colours... I think Pashli looks best in bold and bright colour like Cobalt or Fuchsia they did last years.


----------



## Ditchwitch27

Purse Freak 323 said:


> View attachment 2504307
> View attachment 2504308
> View attachment 2504310
> 
> 
> Happy Valentines Day to me I love this bag and the color!




Wow it looks gorgeous!


----------



## michellelimmy9

Shelly95 said:


> Thanks! I just looked them up and I'm pretty disappointed they're all kinda pastel colours... I think Pashli looks best in bold and bright colour like Cobalt or Fuchsia they did last years.



Yes i agree with you!!! I love it in fuchsia! But i think the memphis blue is kinda unique! Gonna order it and when it arrives i will snap some photos !


----------



## Mininana

I'm starting to think the medium might have been a much better choice than the large...


----------



## Glamnatic

Has anyone seen the new iridescent pashlis?? What are your thoughts on them??


----------



## andreaVvintage

scoobiesmomma said:


> I am really falling for this bag!! Was wondering if anyone here has one or has seen it IRL? Is it heavy, functional, thoughts...? Loving Reese's green as well as the taupe version. Seems like a pretty classic and refined tote with a bit of edge and funky detail!
> 
> www4.images.coolspotters.com/photos/756766/reese-witherspoon-and-31-phillip-lim-pashli-shark-effect-leather-tote-gallery.jpg


The smaller version looks even cuter in person. I saw some girl wear it crossbody in New York.


----------



## tienandtruc

I love the Medium Pashli in Cobalt Blue. Unfortunately I missed out on all the sales like 2-3 months ago and now I can't even find it for sale at regular price


----------



## EtherealDreams

I'm hoping to buy the Pashli bag for my 19th birthday this year. I'll probably buy one in black or taupe because I'm starting to get into designer bags, so black and brown being staple colours are a good choice. I love the beautiful design of it.


----------



## LouChanMiuBal

Hi, im new to pashli here. I've been wanting to get one, but not sure which size to get. I can't try it on since there is no stores carrying the bag here in my city. What I have in mind is either the medium or the large one. 
I'm going to use this bag mainly for travelling with a 7months old baby. I love how this bag has the cross body strap, yet still looks stylish. 
What I consider is a good size bag for tavelling with my baby is Chanel GST and MiuMiu Bow Bag regular size. Balenciaga City is slightly too small. 
Help me please!!! Thank you...


----------



## tiphany

LouChanMiuBal said:


> Hi, im new to pashli here. I've been wanting to get one, but not sure which size to get. I can't try it on since there is no stores carrying the bag here in my city. What I have in mind is either the medium or the large one.
> I'm going to use this bag mainly for travelling with a 7months old baby. I love how this bag has the cross body strap, yet still looks stylish.
> What I consider is a good size bag for tavelling with my baby is Chanel GST and MiuMiu Bow Bag regular size. Balenciaga City is slightly too small.
> Help me please!!! Thank you...



I have the large size and it's pretty roomy. I haven't seen the medium size in person. I was able to carry my macbook air and charger along with my wallet and make up bag and water bottle. I wasn't able to close it though but it was easy to carry with just the handles. The outside looks bigger than it is though


----------



## LouChanMiuBal

tiphany said:


> I have the large size and it's pretty roomy. I haven't seen the medium size in person. I was able to carry my macbook air and charger along with my wallet and make up bag and water bottle. I wasn't able to close it though but it was easy to carry with just the handles. The outside looks bigger than it is though




Hi Tiphany, thank's for replying. Just wondering if you have a modelling pic using it cross body? 
-TIA-


----------



## xJOLE

Introducing my new medium Pashli in black/white crackled leather! I knew it had to come home with me when I first laid eyes on it.. I was really rough with the crackled leather to see how it would do and no flakes fell off. Uber excited to take this baby out.


----------



## Mimmy

xJOLE said:


> Introducing my new medium Pashli in black/white crackled leather! I knew it had to come home with me when I first laid eyes on it.. I was really rough with the crackled leather to see how it would do and no flakes fell off. Uber excited to take this baby out.




Wow! This is a beautiful, edgy looking bag! I can see how it could be used with so many different outfits!


----------



## Dressyup

xJOLE said:


> Introducing my new medium Pashli in black/white crackled leather! I knew it had to come home with me when I first laid eyes on it.. I was really rough with the crackled leather to see how it would do and no flakes fell off. Uber excited to take this baby out.



I saw this in store!! It looks better in person and I am excited for you!  I touched the bag and the finish is pretty durable.


----------



## Shelly95

xJOLE said:


> Introducing my new medium Pashli in black/white crackled leather! I knew it had to come home with me when I first laid eyes on it.. I was really rough with the crackled leather to see how it would do and no flakes fell off. Uber excited to take this baby out.



Wow, its gorgeous!!! I hope Forward stocks them soon and with more colours!


----------



## michellelimmy9

I am a happy gurl! S/S 2014 color!


----------



## xJOLE

Mimmy said:


> Wow! This is a beautiful, edgy looking bag! I can see how it could be used with so many different outfits!





Dressyup said:


> I saw this in store!! It looks better in person and I am excited for you!  I touched the bag and the finish is pretty durable.





Shelly95 said:


> Wow, its gorgeous!!! I hope Forward stocks them soon and with more colours!



Thank you!


----------



## rng422

The Memphis Blue is beautiful!! Congrats  I do have a dilemma of my own... First of all contemplating between mini and medium size. Most of my bags are around medium size (bal city, ps1 medium, etc) ... I think the mini would definitely make me downsize, but I just wondered what others prefer. Essentially I'm debating between a Medium in Cloud (light sky blue) and a mini in Memphis Blue (seen above). Help please ladies! Thanks in advance!


----------



## michellelimmy9

rng422 said:


> The Memphis Blue is beautiful!! Congrats  I do have a dilemma of my own... First of all contemplating between mini and medium size. Most of my bags are around medium size (bal city, ps1 medium, etc) ... I think the mini would definitely make me downsize, but I just wondered what others prefer. Essentially I'm debating between a Medium in Cloud (light sky blue) and a mini in Memphis Blue (seen above). Help please ladies! Thanks in advance!




The mini actually fits a lot! I am surprised! The cloud is a bit pastel, while the memphis blue is like a pop of color! 
For reference I am 5'4 






Clearer photos




Btw buy it in forwardforward's iPhone app, use the coupon 'iforward15' and get an additional 15% off. It will end on the 28th of Feb! Good luck, hope this helps


----------



## Skamanda

rng422 said:


> The Memphis Blue is beautiful!! Congrats  I do have a dilemma of my own... First of all contemplating between mini and medium size. Most of my bags are around medium size (bal city, ps1 medium, etc) ... I think the mini would definitely make me downsize, but I just wondered what others prefer. Essentially I'm debating between a Medium in Cloud (light sky blue) and a mini in Memphis Blue (seen above). Help please ladies! Thanks in advance!




I have both the mini and the medium and love them both. I do have to downsize a bit to use the mini, but it does fit everything I actually need (sunglasses case, keys, phone, lipstick, and wallet). I would be able to fit more if I didn't have such a large wallet. When I use the medium, I also carry a pouch with makeup/medication/tissues and a water bottle, with enough room I can pack my lunch somedays.

If you have mostly medium sized bags, I would definitely choose the mini.

As to which I prefer.... It's too hard to decide between the two!


----------



## Jaime

rng422 said:


> The Memphis Blue is beautiful!! Congrats  I do have a dilemma of my own... First of all contemplating between mini and medium size. Most of my bags are around medium size (bal city, ps1 medium, etc) ... I think the mini would definitely make me downsize, but I just wondered what others prefer. Essentially I'm debating between a Medium in Cloud (light sky blue) and a mini in Memphis Blue (seen above). Help please ladies! Thanks in advance!



Definitely the medium, I've posted about the differences a few times in this thread but I didn't last more than a few days with the mini before getting the medium and getting rid of the mini. It fit next to nothing. 


Here was one of my previous posts about it (rather than re type it!)

"Yes, I had the mini. It was my first because it was on sale. I wanted to carry my wallet, phone, keys and sunnies. I couldnt fit my sunnies in their case and I wasnt putting them in without it. I could have done it if I traded my wallet for a coin purse but didnt want to do that.
It also used to flip when I picked it up and twice my stuff fell out onto the road after getting something out.
I bought the medium and was instantly in love. Its not TOO big just big enough for everything and didnt tip over. I sold my mini the day I got the medium. And now have a large.
Havent missed the mini for a second."


Absolutely love the look of the mini though and I'm always jealous when I see people say they fit heaps in it because it definitely wasn't my experience and the whole flip over thing was a proportion issue and where the strap was connected etc...
So for me the vote lies with medium. I just bought another medium today in the shopbop sale.


----------



## annester2014

michellelimmy9 said:


> The mini actually fits a lot! I am surprised! The cloud is a bit pastel, while the memphis blue is like a pop of color!
> For reference I am 5'4
> View attachment 2519843
> 
> View attachment 2519844
> 
> View attachment 2519845
> 
> Clearer photos
> View attachment 2519860
> 
> View attachment 2519863
> 
> Btw buy it in forwardforward's iPhone app, use the coupon 'iforward15' and get an additional 15% off. It will end on the 28th of Feb! Good luck, hope this helps



Hi, I love the color of your bag, it is super adorable!  I was wondering if you think that there would be any color transfer with jeans if you wear jeans with this bag? Thanks!


----------



## Jaime

Received my medium in sage today... What a gorgeous colour. Haven't heard much about it but it is stunning and very different to anything else I have.


----------



## SpookyGal

Glamnatic said:


> Has anyone seen the new iridescent pashlis?? What are your thoughts on them??



Hi! I am kind of a lurker but I thought I'd contribute today.  This weekend I ordered the medium Pashli with the iridescent panel. I was a bit scared because I hadn't seen one in the flesh and it's a big investement for something that's not really considered "timeless"... Well I couldn't be more pleased! The color is absolutely gorgeous. It's really hard to take a picture of because the color changes with the light/sun. It's blue, green, yellowish... It reminds me of a mermaid! lol

I only took one picture so far but here it is!

http://instagram.com/p/lHjmFghnoZ/


----------



## SWlife

SpookyGal said:


> Hi! I am kind of a lurker but I thought I'd contribute today.  This weekend I ordered the medium Pashli with the iridescent panel. I was a bit scared because I hadn't seen one in the flesh and it's a big investement for something that's not really considered "timeless"... Well I couldn't be more pleased! The color is absolutely gorgeous. It's really hard to take a picture of because the color changes with the light/sun. It's blue, green, yellowish... It reminds me of a mermaid! lol
> 
> 
> 
> I only took one picture so far but here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/lHjmFghnoZ/




That is so pretty!


----------



## Skamanda

In case anyone's interested, Saks has a studded mini pashli on sale:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306418110&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446630793&R=883965859759&P_name=3.1+Phillip+Lim&N=306418110+1553&bmUID=kidMy33


----------



## teachgirl789

SpookyGal said:


> Hi! I am kind of a lurker but I thought I'd contribute today.  This weekend I ordered the medium Pashli with the iridescent panel. I was a bit scared because I hadn't seen one in the flesh and it's a big investement for something that's not really considered "timeless"... Well I couldn't be more pleased! The color is absolutely gorgeous. It's really hard to take a picture of because the color changes with the light/sun. It's blue, green, yellowish... It reminds me of a mermaid! lol
> 
> 
> 
> I only took one picture so far but here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/lHjmFghnoZ/




That's nice, congratulations!


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

SpookyGal said:


> Hi! I am kind of a lurker but I thought I'd contribute today.  This weekend I ordered the medium Pashli with the iridescent panel. I was a bit scared because I hadn't seen one in the flesh and it's a big investement for something that's not really considered "timeless"... Well I couldn't be more pleased! The color is absolutely gorgeous. It's really hard to take a picture of because the color changes with the light/sun. It's blue, green, yellowish... It reminds me of a mermaid! lol
> 
> I only took one picture so far but here it is!
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/lHjmFghnoZ/



Whoa. That looks way nicer than in the stock photos.may have to consider it if they make it to sale. You should post modeling pics.


----------



## SpookyGal

I will try to post some pictures next week.  And yes it does look much better in reality than in the stock photos. I actually bought it after seeing a really great picture from the Selfridges Instagram account.


----------



## BagLover79

Skamanda said:


> In case anyone's interested, Saks has a studded mini pashli on sale:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main....1+Phillip+Lim&N=306418110+1553&bmUID=kidMy33


 

Just purchased this bag in the lapis! Excited to get it! I am a stud fanatic!


----------



## BagLover79

BagLover79 said:


> Just purchased this bag in the lapis! Excited to get it! I am a stud fanatic!


Just received my Mini Phillip Lim Pashli in color Lapis. What do you think? Is it a keeper? On the fence cause I was hoping it would be a more vibrant blue but it is more of a navy.


----------



## AnnZ

BagLover79 said:


> Just received my Mini Phillip Lim Pashli in color Lapis. What do you think? Is it a keeper? On the fence cause I was hoping it would be a more vibrant blue but it is more of a navy.




So cute!


----------



## michellelimmy9

Hi guys, does any of you experience the slouchiness on the sides of the mini pashli? Thanks!


----------



## Dressyup

BagLover79 said:


> Just received my Mini Phillip Lim Pashli in color Lapis. What do you think? Is it a keeper? On the fence cause I was hoping it would be a more vibrant blue but it is more of a navy.



Navy might be a good thing because it will help enhance the studded details. I also think it looks pretty vibrant from your pic. It is quite stunning though.


----------



## aroc

Received my new medium Pashli last night!


----------



## gardienne

it's goooorgeous!
I've been hemming and hawing about getting one but it seems that they're in short supply in the original style/colors that I liked, so I might have to just do it!


----------



## teachgirl789

aroc said:


> Received my new medium Pashli last night!





BagLover79 said:


> Just received my Mini Phillip Lim Pashli in color Lapis. What do you think? Is it a keeper? On the fence cause I was hoping it would be a more vibrant blue but it is more of a navy.



These new season Pashli's are CLEAN!


----------



## xJOLE

aroc said:


> Received my new medium Pashli last night!


I have the exact same one!  Love how your wings are already so expanded! I'm working on getting mine to stay that way..


----------



## k5ml3k

aroc said:


> Received my new medium Pashli last night!




Oh I love it! Congrats!!


----------



## aroc

xJOLE said:


> I have the exact same one!  Love how your wings are already so expanded! I'm working on getting mine to stay that way..


They are not staying expanded. I received it with one expanded and one not...
Its stuffed with lots of paper in that photo. Its currently still stuffed and laying flat with the wings expanded 

Hopefully it'll help it stay open!


----------



## Dressyup

aroc said:


> They are not staying expanded. I received it with one expanded and one not...
> Its stuffed with lots of paper in that photo. Its currently still stuffed and laying flat with the wings expanded
> 
> Hopefully it'll help it stay open!



Oh that is how you do it!! I gave up and just let the wings stay hidden.


----------



## phy91

Hi ladies, I'm thinking about getting this bag so I can use it as a work bag. Do you think it would fit that purpose?


----------



## JennyErin

phy91 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm thinking about getting this bag so I can use it as a work bag. Do you think it would fit that purpose?





I just picked up the medium for a work bag. I haven't used it yet but just with playing around with her I can't wait to use her for a work bag. The interior is so roomy!!


----------



## JennyErin

I have been eyeing this beauty since September, found her on sale this week and could not resist! I can't wait to use her!









Medium in Amber


----------



## slickskin

Your patience paid off! Love the amber color; enjoy the bag!


----------



## Dressyup

JennyErin said:


> I have been eyeing this beauty since September, found her on sale this week and could not resist! I can't wait to use her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium in Amber



Great color!! Where did you get it?


----------



## JennyErin

slickskin said:


> Your patience paid off! Love the amber color; enjoy the bag!





Dressyup said:


> Great color!! Where did you get it?





Thank you ladies!! I found her at Holt Renfrew.


----------



## michellelimmy9

Anyone experienced this on the edges?
	

		
			
		

		
	






Thanks!


----------



## msmsytique

phy91 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm thinking about getting this bag so I can use it as a work bag. Do you think it would fit that purpose?



Depends on how much you are carrying. I have the black medium and love it because it looks professional zipped up and wings in.


----------



## Skamanda

michellelimmy9 said:


> Anyone experienced this on the edges?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2544298
> View attachment 2544299
> View attachment 2544300
> View attachment 2544301
> 
> Thanks!




The sides of my medium started to look like that so I just made sure to store it rather stuffed and with the zippers up, which has helped it keep its shape better.


----------



## Jaime

After having to return my sage medium because there was a flaw with the leather on one side and I was unable to get a replacement I ended up scoring a mini in sage for $260!! So as much as I'm sure mini is way too small for me I have decided to give it another go just because the price was too awesome to pass up!! Now to wait for its arrival..


----------



## JennyErin

Jaime said:


> After having to return my sage medium because there was a flaw with the leather on one side and I was unable to get a replacement I ended up scoring a mini in sage for $260!! So as much as I'm sure mini is way too small for me I have decided to give it another go just because the price was too awesome to pass up!! Now to wait for its arrival..





That is amazing! Congrats on such a stellar find!!


----------



## Jaime

Pretty excited about it! The medium was gorgeous but when I was able to get the mini at that price I felt it was probably best to get it in the smaller size. I love coloured bags but I prefer them in smaller sizes so theyre not too much. I think a mini in this colour will be perfect so long as the leather is nice and I can actually fit my stuff in it (and it doesnt flip on me which has happened with a mini before haha) but I did think for that price if it didnt work out and I do have to sell I'll be able to at least get what I paid back on it.


----------



## JennyErin

Jaime said:


> Pretty excited about it! The medium was gorgeous but when I was able to get the mini at that price I felt it was probably best to get it in the smaller size. I love coloured bags but I prefer them in smaller sizes so theyre not too much. I think a mini in this colour will be perfect so long as the leather is nice and I can actually fit my stuff in it (and it doesnt flip on me which has happened with a mini before haha) but I did think for that price if it didnt work out and I do have to sell I'll be able to at least get what I paid back on it.





I am sure it will be beautiful, I have heard even a full size water bottle can fit in the mini and that is it extremely roomy for a small bag so maybe it will be perfect


----------



## Jaime

I've had one before and sold it because it just wouldn't fit enough. But I have a smaller wallet now and with the price I'm willing to try again haha


----------



## JennyErin

Jaime said:


> I've had one before and sold it because it just wouldn't fit enough. But I have a smaller wallet now and with the price I'm willing to try again haha





Really hope it does work and can't wait to see pics when she arrives!


----------



## kaydelongpre

michellelimmy9 said:


> Anyone experienced this on the edges?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2544298
> View attachment 2544299
> View attachment 2544300
> View attachment 2544301
> 
> Thanks!


Wow....what's going on the bottom edge? Is the leather peeling away???


----------



## Liyanamz

Seen the new colours??? They are gooooorrrrrgeeeeeouuussss!!!!


----------



## teachgirl789

Liyanamz said:


> Seen the new colours??? They are gooooorrrrrgeeeeeouuussss!!!!



Yes, I love that YELLOW!!!


----------



## hansta123

Liyanamz said:


> Seen the new colours??? They are gooooorrrrrgeeeeeouuussss!!!!


wow i love that mint green!


----------



## Liyanamz

Agree with both of you!!! Feels like getting one of each colour!!!!


----------



## Jaime

I love them but they look exactly like the current colours.


----------



## nwhite

Love the nude and mint pashlis!!!!  Since it's FINALLY Spring, I need to take out my white pashli!!  She's been stored away most of the winter (only carried her twice).  I need to get over my fear of getting her dirty...lol.


----------



## collegechic

Liyanamz said:


> Seen the new colours??? They are gooooorrrrrgeeeeeouuussss!!!!


The mint is gorgeous! I wish I could afford one of them this season


----------



## Jaime

My sage mini is here:






I LOVE this bag, I like it more than the medium because while it was gorgeous in the medium it was just too much "green" for me to wear.
This size vs the colour is PERFECT. Hoping my stuff fits ok. It will probably be a special occasion or going out bag because its too small to fit much.


----------



## JennyErin

Jaime said:


> My sage mini is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this bag, I like it more than the medium because while it was gorgeous in the medium it was just too much "green" for me to wear.
> This size vs the colour is PERFECT. Hoping my stuff fits ok. It will probably be a special occasion or going out bag because its too small to fit much.




Oh wow she is gorgeous!!! Looks as yummy as bowl of ice cream! Glad you are happy with her! I assume she is a keeper!


----------



## nwhite

Jaime said:


> My sage mini is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this bag, I like it more than the medium because while it was gorgeous in the medium it was just too much "green" for me to wear.
> This size vs the colour is PERFECT. Hoping my stuff fits ok. It will probably be a special occasion or going out bag because its too small to fit much.



BEAUTIFUL!!  Such a gorgeous shade of green!!  Even better IRL than the stock pics!


----------



## acrawle3

Hi I'm considering bidding (and hopefully buying) a pashli from a user on eBay. I've compared pictures and it seems to be authentic but I would like other opinions from people who actually own one. thanks


----------



## Liyanamz

collegechic said:


> The mint is gorgeous! I wish I could afford one of them this season


I get what you mean. Would love to be able to afford one for each new season they are out!


----------



## Jaime

JennyErin said:


> Oh wow she is gorgeous!!! Looks as yummy as bowl of ice cream! Glad you are happy with her! I assume she is a keeper!



For the price I paid DEFINITELY!!
Until I get annoyed at not being able to fit my stuff in it but it's worth a try.


----------



## k5ml3k

Jaime said:


> For the price I paid DEFINITELY!!
> 
> Until I get annoyed at not being able to fit my stuff in it but it's worth a try.




I hadn't seen the sage before and it's a gorgeous color! Congrats! Do you mind saying where you got the awesome deal from?


----------



## Glamnatic

Ladies, I want to purchase a new mini pashli, I'm contemplating getting the taupe color as I don't have any bags on that shade and I think is very versatile and easy to match. But part of my heart screams for the iridescent/holographic new pashli, I think is so cool, not sure how easy is to match. Also I already have a mini pashli and it works for me, it's the blue leopard hair pashli, that has black and the wings are dark brown. Thanks for your advice !!


----------



## Jaime

k5ml3k said:


> I hadn't seen the sage before and it's a gorgeous color! Congrats! Do you mind saying where you got the awesome deal from?



Shopbop, I had some discounts on my account and I asked a rep about applying them to it so she did but when I asked how much it would be after discount the amount was A LOT less than I had worked out. Still don't get how she came to that figure but I took it!


----------



## JennyErin

Glamnatic said:


> Ladies, I want to purchase a new mini pashli, I'm contemplating getting the taupe color as I don't have any bags on that shade and I think is very versatile and easy to match. But part of my heart screams for the iridescent/holographic new pashli, I think is so cool, not sure how easy is to match. Also I already have a mini pashli and it works for me, it's the blue leopard hair pashli, that has black and the wings are dark brown. Thanks for your advice !!





I would probably get the taupe, as you already have a more "fun" printed mini p, and I see you also have an acid Rockie  probably adding a more neutral bag to the mix would be good for outfit co-ordinating. IMHO it has more long term "staying power" in that color as opposed to the holo, which while beautiful and very fun, may look dated in a few years.


----------



## rng422

After much debate, I did go with the pashli mini. I have so many medium size bags so the mini was a perfect choice. I fit a lot in it! small hairbrush, lipsticks, keys, and even my louis vuitton insolite wallet. It is a PERFECT on the go bag and I so, so recommend it. Cloud and Memphis Blue are my favorite colors in it right now! I even just featured it on an inspiration board on my blog: http://palmandpeachtree.com/2014/03/23/current-obsessions/. I'll also attach a photo of it... I always like having outfit inspiration with my purses!


----------



## Jaime

Ive just crammed all my stuff into my mini, I still dont get how people fit so much. Although my biggest problem is probably my sunglasses case but theyre a necessity so they need to be in there.
Definitely will be good for going out where I take very little, especially at night where I dont take sunnies, but will stick to my other bags for when I need to carry my normal days stuff.


----------



## xJOLE

Jaime said:


> My sage mini is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this bag, I like it more than the medium because while it was gorgeous in the medium it was just too much "green" for me to wear.
> This size vs the colour is PERFECT. Hoping my stuff fits ok. It will probably be a special occasion or going out bag because its too small to fit much.


Congratulations! The Sage is soooo beautiful.


----------



## M.I.A.

Darbanville said:


> Ladies, I received my Cobalt Pashli and I'm soooo in love with it!!
> 
> Took some pictures for you guys!! It's a wonderful bag!


love love the colour


----------



## M.I.A.

nanotube said:


> Finally made the decision and got this one!


Love it, considering getting this one myself, how are you managing the gunmetal hardware and the smooth leather finish.


----------



## M.I.A.

I personally love the look of the smooth leather, but it seems from the posts that is easily scratched, also lots of lovely colours come with the gunmetal hardware and that also seem to have issues, any ideas??


----------



## xJOLE

M.I.A. said:


> I personally love the look of the smooth leather, but it seems from the posts that is easily scratched, also lots of lovely colours come with the gunmetal hardware and that also seem to have issues, any ideas??



Lots of people have tried painting clear nail polish over the gunmetal clasp and that seems to work for some. When I purchased mine, it came right from the stock room and it actually had a little piece of plastic covering the tab.. and I've kept it on since then! It's barely noticeable since it's clear, and it keeps the hardware from getting scratched!


----------



## tiphany

M.I.A. said:


> I personally love the look of the smooth leather, but it seems from the posts that is easily scratched, also lots of lovely colours come with the gunmetal hardware and that also seem to have issues, any ideas??



My hardware has scratches on it from trying to close the top. I personally don't care because it's expected from wear of the bag  it can be avoided if you carefully close the bag


----------



## kaydelongpre

Jaime said:


> Shopbop, I had some discounts on my account and I asked a rep about applying them to it so she did but when I asked how much it would be after discount the amount was A LOT less than I had worked out. Still don't get how she came to that figure but I took it!


Mind if I ask what kind of discounts you had from Shopbop!?!?!?  I didn't think you could get discounts other than their occasional deal codes...


----------



## Jaime

They email our random coupons occasionally.
But I combined a coupon with their last big event deal.


----------



## M.I.A.

Jaime said:


> My sage mini is here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this bag, I like it more than the medium because while it was gorgeous in the medium it was just too much "green" for me to wear.
> This size vs the colour is PERFECT. Hoping my stuff fits ok. It will probably be a special occasion or going out bag because its too small to fit much.


Hi, Love this colour, what colour is the hardware silver or gunmetal.
You are right medium might be too much sage green,


----------



## Jaime

It's silver hardware.


----------



## kaydelongpre

Jaime said:


> They email our random coupons occasionally.
> But I combined a coupon with their last big event deal.


really??? I've n-e-v-e-r been emailed a coupon. What do I gotta do? I drop a **** ton of $$$ on their site too.


----------



## Jaime

It's totally random according to customer service and there's no way they can influence it. They once told me it came from their marketing department and they aren't sure what criteria is used when choosing who to send them to.


----------



## princessDD

Are the Minis heavy or uncomfortable on the shoulder?


----------



## Jaime

Not heavy, not uncomfortable from my experience - just super tiny.


----------



## bagness

princessDD said:


> Are the Minis heavy or uncomfortable on the shoulder?



Minis are not heavy because you can't fit much in them..

If you are interested, you can have a look at my review on my mini as well as how much can fit in there.

http://www.evonii.net/2014/01/31012014-31-phillip-lim-pashli-mini.html

Hope it helps!


----------



## Googleme

aroc said:


> Received my new medium Pashli last night!


OMG! How freakin gorgeous is that back??!


----------



## Vancang

I want to get the medium pashli,but can't decide the color,between Taupe and classic black,I already have a Rocco in latte color...and I am selling my old large pashli that have no straps it get the medium with straps,what would you do??? Helppp


----------



## JennyErin

Vancang said:


> I want to get the medium pashli,but can't decide the color,between Taupe and classic black,I already have a Rocco in latte color...and I am selling my old large pashli that have no straps it get the medium with straps,what would you do??? Helppp





Black, since you have the Rocco in a brownish color already, just adds more variety having different color neutrals  good luck deciding! I have the medium and I LOVE it!!


----------



## Vancang

Thanks for your opinion,I think you are totally right,I will get the black one!!! And sell my big one that have no strap!!! &#128540;


----------



## rng422

Finally... Modeling pic of my fab *pashli min in cloud*! Thank you so much to all of you ladies for helping me select size. I adore the mini... I have plenty of medium bags (Bal Cities, Celine mini and trapeze, Fendi 2Jours), so this was absolutely perfect. I can fit a ton in it! My LV Insolite wallet, small hairbrush, lipstick, and car key. Sometimes it gives me problems when I try to fasten it, but I believe all of the bags do that occasionally. I love the cloud color... It is the perfect pastel for spring and is light enough that it goes with almost anything. Will be featuring it on my blog, Palm and Peachtree later this week! Link is below in signature!


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

How come there isn't 3.1 Phillip Lim section in the forum? The Pashli alone (not to mention his other bag styles) have become so popular that I am pretty surprised there isn't a section devoted to this designer. I am relatively new to posting in tPF and was curious how we go about getting this added? Thanks all!


----------



## blackrosesred

Hi guys - great to see all the phillip lim fans!

I'm deciding on my first medium bag and can't decide between the jade or ink.
My wardrobe is mainly light coloured and i'm indian, so brown skinned! I'm not too sure if either of the colours would be too dark for me?

Thoughts?


----------



## JennyErin

rng422 said:


> Finally... Modeling pic of my fab *pashli min in cloud*! Thank you so much to all of you ladies for helping me select size. I adore the mini... I have plenty of medium bags (Bal Cities, Celine mini and trapeze, Fendi 2Jours), so this was absolutely perfect. I can fit a ton in it! My LV Insolite wallet, small hairbrush, lipstick, and car key. Sometimes it gives me problems when I try to fasten it, but I believe all of the bags do that occasionally. I love the cloud color... It is the perfect pastel for spring and is light enough that it goes with almost anything. Will be featuring it on my blog, Palm and Peachtree later this week! Link is below in signature!




First of all, love this look and the cloud color is gorgeous!! Mini looks awesome on you! Secondly, you can fit an insolite wallet in there! Color me shocked! I never would have guessed that wallet would fit in the mini! Ugggg I am trying not to want the mini but this makes it so hard not too! 



THELOGICOF_LUV said:


> How come there isn't 3.1 Phillip Lim section in the forum? The Pashli alone (not to mention his other bag styles) have become so popular that I am pretty surprised there isn't a section devoted to this designer. I am relatively new to posting in tPF and was curious how we go about getting this added? Thanks all!




You could request for them to start one in the feed back section! It eventually happened for Longchamp, I am sure PL could be next!



blackrosesred said:


> Hi guys - great to see all the phillip lim fans!
> 
> I'm deciding on my first medium bag and can't decide between the jade or ink.
> My wardrobe is mainly light coloured and i'm indian, so brown skinned! I'm not too sure if either of the colours would be too dark for me?
> 
> Thoughts?




I would go with Ink, I think it would really pop against light colors and it would be easier to match with then the Jade. Can't wait to see what you choose, the medium is an amazing bag!


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

JennyErin said:


> First of all, love this look and the cloud color is gorgeous!! Mini looks awesome on you! Secondly, you can fit an insolite wallet in there! Color me shocked! I never would have guessed that wallet would fit in the mini! Ugggg I am trying not to want the mini but this makes it so hard not too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could request for them to start one in the feed back section! It eventually happened for Longchamp, I am sure PL could be next!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would go with Ink, I think it would really pop against light colors and it would be easier to match with then the Jade. Can't wait to see what you choose, the medium is an amazing bag!




Awesome, thanks so much! I appreciate your feedback


----------



## JennyErin

THELOGICOF_LUV said:


> Awesome, thanks so much! I appreciate your feedback



You got me wanting one too haha, so I started a thread asking for one, hopefully one day soon!


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

JennyErin said:


> You got me wanting one too haha, so I started a thread asking for one, hopefully one day soon!




Wonderful - thank you!!! I literally just got a new Pashli in the mail and am dying for a place to reveal it! Anyone wanna see? Hehe


----------



## JennyErin

THELOGICOF_LUV said:


> Wonderful - thank you!!! I literally just got a new Pashli in the mail and am dying for a place to reveal it! Anyone wanna see? Hehe



Heck yes I do!!! I got my Pashli about a month ago and I am soooo obsessed with it!!


----------



## nwhite

rng422 said:


> Finally... Modeling pic of my fab *pashli min in cloud*! Thank you so much to all of you ladies for helping me select size. I adore the mini... I have plenty of medium bags (Bal Cities, Celine mini and trapeze, Fendi 2Jours), so this was absolutely perfect. I can fit a ton in it! My LV Insolite wallet, small hairbrush, lipstick, and car key. Sometimes it gives me problems when I try to fasten it, but I believe all of the bags do that occasionally. I love the cloud color... It is the perfect pastel for spring and is light enough that it goes with almost anything. Will be featuring it on my blog, Palm and Peachtree later this week! Link is below in signature!



Love that color!!  Looks great on you.  You wear it well!


----------



## nwhite

THELOGICOF_LUV said:


> Wonderful - thank you!!! I literally just got a new Pashli in the mail and am dying for a place to reveal it! Anyone wanna see? Hehe



Of course!!

Been using mine these past 2 weeks and LOVE it.  I have the large and don't think it's too big at all!


----------



## Ditchwitch27

THELOGICOF_LUV said:


> Wonderful - thank you!!! I literally just got a new Pashli in the mail and am dying for a place to reveal it! Anyone wanna see? Hehe




Do share! Do share! &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

Ok ladies! Finally had an opportunity to share my latest purchase. Been looking for this style for quite a while since they unfortunately don't sell it anymore. So you can imagine my excitement when I not only found it randomly while surfing eBay one day, but also won the auction at an incredible price. Check out my latest acquisition:


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

A few more shots 




3.1 Phillip Lim Medium Pashli Satchel

What do you guys think?


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

JennyErin said:


> Heck yes I do!!! I got my Pashli about a month ago and I am soooo obsessed with it!!




OMG tell me about it! I am typically a Bal/Alexander Wang girl but have not been able to stop using my Medium Pashli with White/Black cracked leather from this seasons collection since I got it back in February. I am completely obsessed! Would love to see photos of your baby, too!


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

nwhite said:


> Of course!!
> 
> 
> 
> Been using mine these past 2 weeks and LOVE it.  I have the large and don't think it's too big at all!




Is that the one in your avatar? It looks so beautiful! Is it in the color feather? I love the look of a white Pashli but would be so nervous I'd get it dirty 
I have the medium Pashli in white/black cracked leather and feel like I can get away with it because the black 'cracks' make any dirt/imperfections blend in so you can't notice them at all which I LOVE! It's seriously such a gorgeous bag and I love it so much!


----------



## Vancang

THELOGICOF_LUV said:


> A few more shots
> View attachment 2574844
> 
> View attachment 2574845
> 
> 3.1 Phillip Lim Medium Pashli Satchel
> 
> What do you guys think?




I loooooove it&#128525;!! Beautiful color...but can you please tell me if it is confortable to use cross body,or using it every day? I've been wanting the same size in black...but I am not sure &#128524;


----------



## beadharmony

Although I am not a fan of heavy, leather bags, I love my Pashli. I normally remove the strap and carry it as a tote but if I have to use the strap, I wear it as a cross body. I find the leather is so hardy.


----------



## EmoKuu

The Pashli is really growing on me. I'd love a colourblock one.


----------



## nwhite

THELOGICOF_LUV said:


> Is that the one in your avatar? It looks so beautiful! Is it in the color feather? I love the look of a white Pashli but would be so nervous I'd get it dirty
> I have the medium Pashli in white/black cracked leather and feel like I can get away with it because the black 'cracks' make any dirt/imperfections blend in so you can't notice them at all which I LOVE! It's seriously such a gorgeous bag and I love it so much!


 
It is!  It's the white one (really should be called "off-white") .  I've been nervous about getting it dirty too, but so far so good!  I am very cautious about where I hang it, and I make sure to keep my hands clean of make-up/ink.  I'm really more concerned about the leather getting stratched.  The color seems like it's some type of coating that's been painted on (instead of dyed/stained).  I already have a few tiny nicks here and there where the coating seems to be stratched off.  It's not that noticeable but still....Maybe it's just more noticable on the white.

I do love these bags and tempted to buy a medium in a darker color!!  Congrats on yours!


----------



## JennyErin

THELOGICOF_LUV said:


> A few more shots
> View attachment 2574844
> 
> View attachment 2574845
> 
> 3.1 Phillip Lim Medium Pashli Satchel
> 
> What do you guys think?





This is gorgeous!! Plus it will match with everything and is perfect for all seasons! Love it!


----------



## JennyErin

beadharmony said:


> Although I am not a fan of heavy, leather bags, I love my Pashli. I normally remove the strap and carry it as a tote but if I have to use the strap, I wear it as a cross body. I find the leather is so hardy.





Bag twins!!









Here is my Pashli out an about on Friday with me.


----------



## beadharmony

Good taste.&#128522;


----------



## noobie

Hi everyone, 

For those of you who has the Large pashli satchel, do you use it daily? Is it too big for a casual day/night out? Or is it more like work/functional purse? Can you please share a bit what do you use you pashli for? I am contemplating on exchanging my large for a medium, but not sure if the medium will be a more "appropriate" size fo me. As a reference, I'm 1.73 m tall, 60 kg. I'm definitely not petite, but the bag is Big on me. However the reference pictures that I could find on google make the medium pashli looks A LOT smaller than the large. I love big bags, and for daily use I wear my large Longchamp le pliage, which in size is not actually smaller than the large Pashli. Maybe I should keep my large and wear it often enough so that the leather will slouch? Help!!


----------



## Vancang

noobie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who has the Large pashli satchel, do you use it daily? Is it too big for a casual day/night out? Or is it more like work/functional purse? Can you please share a bit what do you use you pashli for? I am contemplating on exchanging my large for a medium, but not sure if the medium will be a more "appropriate" size fo me. As a reference, I'm 1.73 m tall, 60 kg. I'm definitely not petite, but the bag is Big on me. However the reference pictures that I could find on google make the medium pashli looks A LOT smaller than the large. I love big bags, and for daily use I wear my large Longchamp le pliage, which in size is not actually smaller than the large Pashli. Maybe I should keep my large and wear it often enough so that the leather will slouch? Help!!




Hey there,I am exactly in the same situation,and after a lot Of thinking I will sell my Large pashli and I will get the medium size,I have not used it a lot because of the size,but I love the style...so...I been looking at the pros and cons and medium fit all that I carry for daily use&#128076;


----------



## Shelly95

Anyone with crackled leather black/white pashli please share your experience with this bag so far?? Any wear and tear??


----------



## xJOLE

Shelly95 said:


> Anyone with crackled leather black/white pashli please share your experience with this bag so far?? Any wear and tear??


I've used it quite frequently over the past month and it still looks fantastic! When I rub my hand across the front flap, I don't see any flaking, but I have noticed that inside the bag there are white specks. The back panel is a smooth leather so it's a bit more delicate than the typical embossed Pashli leather.


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

Shelly95 said:


> Anyone with crackled leather black/white pashli please share your experience with this bag so far?? Any wear and tear??




I have literally used my medium cracked leather Pashli every single day for the last 2+ months and I am pretty shocked at how it's holding up - it still looks as perfect as the day I got it (Actually better!). I have not experienced any flaking or white specks at all and am SO pleased with this bag. Like most, I was a little cautious about how this leather would hold up, especially since the cracked leather is white. I love that the back of the bag is black so you don't have to worry about color transfer and the black cracks make any dirt or marks completely undetectable. The handles are also black, so you don't have to worry about dirty hands ruining the handles either. It's like they strategically thought about these things when making this bag! Haha. 

I loved the bag so much from the moment I laid eyes on her and just had to take the risk and pull the trigger and I am SO glad that I did, as I can't get enough of this bag! Definitely my baby/pride and joy at the moment and I get so many compliments on this bag it's crazy! I truly feel like you will not regret purchasing this Pashli. It's so different and edgy while still having classic lines and a sophisticated vibe. Uhhh, can you tell that I am obsessed with mine yet? LOL! Good luck and keep us posted if you decide to take the plunge!


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

Hi everyone! 

Was just curious if anyone had leads on any deals and/or store discounts/promotions on any Pashlis? My 29th birthday is approaching and I feel that it's the perfect excuse to add to my Pashli family 
Also trying to hunt down some styles from past seasons but don't really know where to search other then eBay or Poshmart? Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## nwhite

noobie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> For those of you who has the Large pashli satchel, do you use it daily? Is it too big for a casual day/night out? Or is it more like work/functional purse? Can you please share a bit what do you use you pashli for? I am contemplating on exchanging my large for a medium, but not sure if the medium will be a more "appropriate" size fo me. As a reference, I'm 1.73 m tall, 60 kg. I'm definitely not petite, but the bag is Big on me. However the reference pictures that I could find on google make the medium pashli looks A LOT smaller than the large. I love big bags, and for daily use I wear my large Longchamp le pliage, which in size is not actually smaller than the large Pashli. Maybe I should keep my large and wear it often enough so that the leather will slouch? Help!!



Hi!  I hope I can shed some light.  I've been using mine daily, back and forth to work.  I have taken it out shopping on the weekend, but I feel like it can get in the way.  I love using it during the day to carry all my stuff.  For a night out, I'd probably choose something small, unless I was doing a casual dinner.  I wouldn't want to carry this bag around for a long period, that's for sure!  I just fill it up, so it gets heavy .  I'm 5'4 and this bag is pretty big for me but not "too big" to where it looks funny.  To me, the medium is significantly smaller.  I wouldn't want to trade my large for the medium, but I might get a medium to use when I don't want a big bag.  Hope that helps!  

BTW, mine is starting to slouch more on the sides because I leave the zippers about halfway down.


----------



## Shelly95

xJOLE said:


> I've used it quite frequently over the past month and it still looks fantastic! When I rub my hand across the front flap, I don't see any flaking, but I have noticed that inside the bag there are white specks. The back panel is a smooth leather so it's a bit more delicate than the typical embossed Pashli leather.






THELOGICOF_LUV said:


> I have literally used my medium cracked leather Pashli every single day for the last 2+ months and I am pretty shocked at how it's holding up - it still looks as perfect as the day I got it (Actually better!). I have not experienced any flaking or white specks at all and am SO pleased with this bag. Like most, I was a little cautious about how this leather would hold up, especially since the cracked leather is white. I love that the back of the bag is black so you don't have to worry about color transfer and the black cracks make any dirt or marks completely undetectable. The handles are also black, so you don't have to worry about dirty hands ruining the handles either. It's like they strategically thought about these things when making this bag! Haha.
> 
> I loved the bag so much from the moment I laid eyes on her and just had to take the risk and pull the trigger and I am SO glad that I did, as I can't get enough of this bag! Definitely my baby/pride and joy at the moment and I get so many compliments on this bag it's crazy! I truly feel like you will not regret purchasing this Pashli. It's so different and edgy while still having classic lines and a sophisticated vibe. Uhhh, can you tell that I am obsessed with mine yet? LOL! Good luck and keep us posted if you decide to take the plunge!



Wow thank you! That was really helpful! I was so close to purchasing the last one from Shopbop but I was disappointed they didn't include this in the F&F sale so it was quite expensive for me. It took me a lot of self control to resist buying this bag haha! I was hoping they would come out with the black crackled leather and white smooth leather or other colors, I'm more of a dark colored bag person and feels like they suit my lifestyle and clothes better


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

Shelly95 said:


> Wow thank you! That was really helpful! I was so close to purchasing the last one from Shopbop but I was disappointed they didn't include this in the F&F sale so it was quite expensive for me. It took me a lot of self control to resist buying this bag haha! I was hoping they would come out with the black crackled leather and white smooth leather or other colors, I'm more of a dark colored bag person and feels like they suit my lifestyle and clothes better




Aw man, tell me about it! I also was sad to see the 3.1 Phillip Lim exclusion for the Shopbop F&F sale. I toats would have made a purchase since I have a birthday looming and couldn't possibly let it pass without acquiring a new handbag (or two, mwahaha)! Lol. I am still contemplating which Pashli will be next on my list, since all of the styles/colors I seem to be drawn to are discontinued from past seasons. Like you, I am typically a dark handbag gal myself (I would say 90% of my bags are black, the other 10% are probably gray, lol) which is why it was so strange that I was so taken with the cracked white leather. If it didn't have so much black leather on the bag, I am not sure I would've been as in love with it. I was a punk rock kid back in the day, and even though I am almost 30 (yikes!) and have become more 'refined' over the years, I still have to inject a little rock and roll edge into everything I wear so this bag was perfect for my lifestyle (I work in corporate America by day, but am a true rocker by heart! haha). 

Not sure if you are into Alexander Wang, but about a few weeks after I got my Pashli I was on the AW site randomly one day and saw that they had a Prisma wallet that is (ironically) black with white (more of a cream/light tan IRL) cracked leather. I had to scoop it up to match my Pashli immediately. I truly adore the wallet and love the combo since it's the opposite of the bag but not TOO matchy matchy. I know it's not a Pashli, but AW makes a few bags/accessories in the same leather if you are interested in a black cracked leather option. You should check it out!  

Oh, and I am happy to post a photo of my Pashli with the Prisma wallet for reference if you are curious to see what I mean, just let me know


----------



## Shelly95

THELOGICOF_LUV said:


> Aw man, tell me about it! I also was sad to see the 3.1 Phillip Lim exclusion for the Shopbop F&F sale. I toats would have made a purchase since I have a birthday looming and couldn't possibly let it pass without acquiring a new handbag (or two, mwahaha)! Lol. I am still contemplating which Pashli will be next on my list, since all of the styles/colors I seem to be drawn to are discontinued from past seasons. Like you, I am typically a dark handbag gal myself (I would say 90% of my bags are black, the other 10% are probably gray, lol) which is why it was so strange that I was so taken with the cracked white leather. If it didn't have so much black leather on the bag, I am not sure I would've been as in love with it. I was a punk rock kid back in the day, and even though I am almost 30 (yikes!) and have become more 'refined' over the years, I still have to inject a little rock and roll edge into everything I wear so this bag was perfect for my lifestyle (I work in corporate America by day, but am a true rocker by heart! haha).
> 
> Not sure if you are into Alexander Wang, but about a few weeks after I got my Pashli I was on the AW site randomly one day and saw that they had a Prisma wallet that is (ironically) black with white (more of a cream/light tan IRL) cracked leather. I had to scoop it up to match my Pashli immediately. I truly adore the wallet and love the combo since it's the opposite of the bag but not TOO matchy matchy. I know it's not a Pashli, but AW makes a few bags/accessories in the same leather if you are interested in a black cracked leather option. You should check it out!
> 
> Oh, and I am happy to post a photo of my Pashli with the Prisma wallet for reference if you are curious to see what I mean, just let me know



Could you post some modeling pictures of how you wear it with outfits? Now I think about it, maybe I should've bought yesterday but dang I got other priorities in my life haha! I do know Alexander Wang, his bags are beautiful and very edgy! I actually have a Diego bucket bag in black with silver hardware, I don't carry it much though because it's super heavy from the bottom studs. I think I saw that picture of Prisma wallet in other thread, was it the one that have the metal parts in the two bottom corners??


----------



## bambijo

rng422 said:


> Finally... Modeling pic of my fab *pashli min in cloud*! Thank you so much to all of you ladies for helping me select size. I adore the mini... I have plenty of medium bags (Bal Cities, Celine mini and trapeze, Fendi 2Jours), so this was absolutely perfect. I can fit a ton in it! My LV Insolite wallet, small hairbrush, lipstick, and car key. Sometimes it gives me problems when I try to fasten it, but I believe all of the bags do that occasionally. I love the cloud color... It is the perfect pastel for spring and is light enough that it goes with almost anything. Will be featuring it on my blog, Palm and Peachtree later this week! Link is below in signature!


I love the color, can i ask you if it get dirty or you notice any color transfer from jeans??


----------



## bambijo

Can you please help me choose between these two beauties im so confused!! Does the light one gets dirty easly ? I love the blush color but im scared mostly from the denim transfer.. Any opinion ??!


----------



## michellelimmy9

bambijo said:


> Can you please help me choose between these two beauties im so confused!! Does the light one gets dirty easly ? I love the blush color but im scared mostly from the denim transfer.. Any opinion ??!




Fyi, even the denim gets color transfer


----------



## bambijo

michellelimmy9 said:


> Fyi, even the denim gets color transfer


What ??? You mean even the blue will get color transfer??


----------



## Vancang

Well,I did it...I will sell my large pashli and got the medium size...


----------



## Jaime

bambijo said:


> What ??? You mean even the blue will get color transfer??



I have denim in the medium. I wear jeans ALL the time, dark jeans, light jeans, black jeans - never had an issue with colour transfer. Although I am wary of it because I own lighter bags so I dont let any bag constantly rub against my clothes but there are times where it cant be helped and so far I have not had any issues with the denim.


----------



## Ditchwitch27

I have black in medium and taupe in large.  I thought the large was hella big at first but it's kinda growing on me. It tends to be heavy when I have my laptop inside but I'm loving the size &#128513;&#128556;&#10084;&#65039;&#128525;


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

Vancang said:


> Well,I did it...I will sell my large pashli and got the medium size...
> View attachment 2587305




I was thinking of doing the same thing! I also have a black large Pashli that is an early model which does not have the extra strap. I recently bought two Medium Pashlis over the last few months and LOVE the size, so I was thinking of selling my large black for the medium black with the extra strap but am not sure! Can't seem to decide and keep going back and forth, lol. I love the size of the medium but think maybe having the large size is good to have just in case. Are you happy with your decision? I assume yes, because your black medium is beautiful!


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

bambijo said:


> Can you please help me choose between these two beauties im so confused!! Does the light one gets dirty easly ? I love the blush color but im scared mostly from the denim transfer.. Any opinion ??!




I think the blush looks beautiful against the silver hardware! Although the color transfer would make me nervous, I am sure if anyone has experienced color transfer with this color or not. Regardless, I prefer neutrals as I think they have more longevity as they tend to match more outfits/items of clothing so the blush would be my choice hands down over the blue (not really a fan of the baby blue to be honest). Good luck and post pictures when you decide!


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

Hello all - I thought I would quickly share this discount that I came across while crusing the Neiman Marcus app this afternoon in case any of you wanted to purchase a new Pashli 



Happy shopping everyone!!


----------



## Jasluxe

I'm so torn between the mini and medium. I'm not much of a handbag girl and usually only purchase shoes so this will be my first big handbag purchase ever. This will be my every day bag for work which makes me want the medium. But I know on the weekends I would rather have the mini because that fits better with my actual lifestyle. I'm so torn! I guess I'll have to go see them in person. I'm very petite so I'm worried I won't be able to pull it off. The handbag I've been carrying for the past two years is pretty small. If I can't make a decision I'm just going to get the Rockstuds I've been eyeing lol


----------



## JennyErin

Jasluxe said:


> I'm so torn between the mini and medium. I'm not much of a handbag girl and usually only purchase shoes so this will be my first big handbag purchase ever. This will be my every day bag for work which makes me want the medium. But I know on the weekends I would rather have the mini because that fits better with my actual lifestyle. I'm so torn! I guess I'll have to go see them in person. I'm very petite so I'm worried I won't be able to pull it off. The handbag I've been carrying for the past two years is pretty small. If I can't make a decision I'm just going to get the Rockstuds I've been eyeing lol



I have the medium and think it is awesome for everyday use. I don't find it looks overly big on me and I am also very small. Here is a pic of me with mine, I am 5'2 and 108 lbs.


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

JennyErin said:


> I have the medium and think it is awesome for everyday use. I don't find it looks overly big on me and I am also very small. Here is a pic of me with mine, I am 5'2 and 108 lbs.




@JennyErin You rock your Pashli so well! Looks great 

@jasluxe I have two mediums and one large and truly think the medium is the PERFECT size, especially if you will be using the bag everyday and/or for work. I actually just ordered my first mini today and will let you know what I think once I receive it!


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

Guess who just ordered yet ANOTHER Pashli for her birthday tomorrow? Hehe 



I think I may have a Pashli abuse problem, ey carumba! haha. Happy birthday to me from me!


----------



## Jasluxe

THELOGICOF_LUV said:


> I actually just ordered my first mini today and will let you know what I think once I receive it!



Yes please let me know how it compares to your medium! My only concern is that I hate the bag I carry now because it isn't hands free so I might eventually buy both.


----------



## Jasluxe

JennyErin said:


> I have the medium and think it is awesome for everyday use. I don't find it looks overly big on me and I am also very small. Here is a pic of me with mine, I am 5'2 and 108 lbs.



It looks great on you! We are definitely built the same and the bag doesn't overpower your figure at all. I'm just worried that it gets heavy. Do you ever wear it with the long strap?


----------



## ninjanna

bambijo said:


> Can you please help me choose between these two beauties im so confused!! Does the light one gets dirty easly ? I love the blush color but im scared mostly from the denim transfer.. Any opinion ??!



I just have to say, i've seen the yellow one in real life and it's so absolutely stunning. i totally love it. it's the right amount of pop if you don't want to stand out so much!


----------



## ldvcool

I am going to save for my first designer bag, and my choice is the Pashli medium! Today I looked on eBay to find if there's any good deal, and I spotted this one. I love the color and can afford the price. However, the pictures are so dark and blurry that make me wonder if it's an authentic bag. Could lovely ladies in tPF help me authenticate this bag? Thank you so much!!! Here is the link to the bag:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161284161629


----------



## beadharmony

Hi Idvcool.  Comparing to my own medium Pashli, this bag looks legit to me. The only thing I want to mention is the price is kinda high for a pre-owned esp since the hardware looks scratched. After paying for shipping and import tax you can almost buy a brand new Pashli. JMHO


----------



## ldvcool

@beadharmony: Thank you! Yes, considering it has so many scratches on the hardware and that price I will not buy it. I think I will buy a new bag instead


----------



## ldvcool

I'm thinking about buying my first medium Pashli, but wonder if black or ink would be a more beautiful color. I'm 18. Sometimes I think black makes me look older but at the same time black is more versatile. Ink in my opinion is a gorgeous color. Can anyone help me? Thanks!


----------



## vanillasoul

does anyone know if there is a purple/maroon medium pashli in this season?


----------



## juleeanna

I have a large Ink Pashli and the color is stunning. I vote for the Ink. You can absolutely wear it with everything. It looks sophisticated but still not as serious as the black.


----------



## palmbeachpink

vanillasoul said:


> does anyone know if there is a purple/maroon medium pashli in this season?



i know last season they had a crimson, i don't recall seeing any ones available in purple currently, it may be more of a fall color!! 

try doing a google of lim pashli crimson, you may be able to find or at least see the color

HTH


----------



## palmbeachpink

ninjanna said:


> I just have to say, i've seen the yellow one in real life and it's so absolutely stunning. i totally love it. it's the right amount of pop if you don't want to stand out so much!



sounds so pretty! i am thinking about this one! 

does anyone have real life pics? have only seen online at store pics! thanks!


----------



## beadharmony

Here is my yellow medium Pashli. I love this colour. In real life it is a rich colour and not bright.


----------



## palmbeachpink

beadharmony said:


> Here is my yellow medium Pashli. I love this colour. In real life it is a rich colour and not bright.



thank you so much! it's so pretty!

is the the new yellow called pollen? it looks so different IRL pics!!


----------



## dorcast

juleeanna said:


> I have a large Ink Pashli and the color is stunning. I vote for the Ink. You can absolutely wear it with everything. It looks sophisticated but still not as serious as the black.



I agree.  I have a medium in ink, and the color is beautiful.  I was also wavering between black and ink, and when I saw them side by side,  I liked the ink so much more.


----------



## palmbeachpink

Pashli Large Zip Tote Bag, CRIMSON on sale for 626 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/3-1-Phi...ements%3D&eItemId=prod160020072&cmCat=product


----------



## ldvcool

juleeanna said:


> I have a large Ink Pashli and the color is stunning. I vote for the Ink. You can absolutely wear it with everything. It looks sophisticated but still not as serious as the black.



Thank you so much for your opinion! I personally also prefer Ink, I just wondered if it was versatile. I think I'm gonna get the medium ink pashli!


----------



## xJOLE

palmbeachpink said:


> thank you so much! it's so pretty!
> 
> is the the new yellow called pollen? it looks so different IRL pics!!


I don't believe that's Pollen.. This looks more like the mustard yellow from previous seasons.


----------



## JennyErin

Jasluxe said:


> It looks great on you! We are definitely built the same and the bag doesn't overpower your figure at all. I'm just worried that it gets heavy. Do you ever wear it with the long strap?





Thank you! I do not, personally I am a hand held girl


----------



## JennyErin

palmbeachpink said:


> thank you so much! it's so pretty!
> 
> is the the new yellow called pollen? it looks so different IRL pics!!





I am pretty sure this one is Amber


----------



## Liyanamz

Jasluxe said:


> It looks great on you! We are definitely built the same and the bag doesn't overpower your figure at all. I'm just worried that it gets heavy. Do you ever wear it with the long strap?


It does get heavy and the strap do come in useful although they have such a weird placement for the strap. 

If you were to every use the strap, ensure that the bags are zipped up and clasped or all your things will go flying about.


----------



## Kimmeh

Has anyone got the backpack version I can see on? I'm hoping to get one because the leather quality looks really good!


----------



## beadharmony

Liyanamz said:


> It does get heavy and the strap do come in useful although they have such a weird placement for the strap.
> 
> If you were to every use the strap, ensure that the bags are zipped up and clasped or all your things will go flying about.


The Pashli is heavy even before you put stuff in it so I seldom use the strap because it is hard on my shoulder. The placement of the strap I believe is such that it is meant to be worn as a crossbody. Nevertheless, I love my Pashli. I love the structure of the bag and the leather.


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

Jasluxe said:


> Yes please let me know how it compares to your medium! My only concern is that I hate the bag I carry now because it isn't hands free so I might eventually buy both.




So I finally had a chance to use my mini this past weekend and love it! I purchased the mini to use as a weekend bag and to be hands free since my medium cracked leather is my everyday bag that I just can't get enough of, but get nervous using it when I do my flea marketing and what not, lol. The mini is the perfect cross body bag and is roomier then I was expecting! I would absolutely still recommend the medium as an everyday bag, but I also recommend the mini as the medium's weekend counterpart!  LOVE!


----------



## closet_bagsnob

I'm so glad that there is an ongoing thread about the Pashli and I've loved reading all of your comments! I've been obsessed with the Pashli for ages and I finally got up the courage to buy one. I chose the iridescent in medium 

http://www.shopbop.com/pashli-mediu...e=USD&ef_id=U1gp5AAAAXOoATyg:20140507154613:s

I'm OBSESSED with this bag and am so glad I waited for the iridescent finish because I am not a fan of neutrals and the front panel really adds excitement to the bag. I hear what you all are saying about the strap, in my case I am planning on using it to carry books and paper  and such, so in that instance I plan on using the strap, but I'm not a huge fan of the messenger bag look for it's own sake so I definitely prefer to hand carry. In other reviews I heard that the bag smelled like plastic, but mine definitely smells like leather. I'd also heard that the strap wasn't very adjustable, but my shoulder strap can adjust down to very small. The latch IS definitely a pain but if you have the strap-holder-thingy clasped, the straps sort of hold the top shut anyway so I have been leaving mine unlatched, I would probably only latch it if I were on an airplane or public transport.

I sort of feel this urge to buy more Pashlis because I love this one so much but ultimately I don't think that any of the other colorways have captured me like this one has.


----------



## closet_bagsnob

THELOGICOF_LUV said:


> So I finally had a chance to use my mini this past weekend and love it! I purchased the mini to use as a weekend bag and to be hands free since my medium cracked leather is my everyday bag that I just can't get enough of, but get nervous using it when I do my flea marketing and what not, lol. The mini is the perfect cross body bag and is roomier then I was expecting! I would absolutely still recommend the medium as an everyday bag, but I also recommend the mini as the medium's weekend counterpart!  LOVE!


What exactly were you able to fit inside?


----------



## JennyErin

closet_bagsnob said:


> I'm so glad that there is an ongoing thread about the Pashli and I've loved reading all of your comments! I've been obsessed with the Pashli for ages and I finally got up the courage to buy one. I chose the iridescent in medium
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/pashli-mediu...e=USD&ef_id=U1gp5AAAAXOoATyg:20140507154613:s
> 
> I'm OBSESSED with this bag and am so glad I waited for the iridescent finish because I am not a fan of neutrals and the front panel really adds excitement to the bag. I hear what you all are saying about the strap, in my case I am planning on using it to carry books and paper  and such, so in that instance I plan on using the strap, but I'm not a huge fan of the messenger bag look for it's own sake so I definitely prefer to hand carry. In other reviews I heard that the bag smelled like plastic, but mine definitely smells like leather. I'd also heard that the strap wasn't very adjustable, but my shoulder strap can adjust down to very small. The latch IS definitely a pain but if you have the strap-holder-thingy clasped, the straps sort of hold the top shut anyway so I have been leaving mine unlatched, I would probably only latch it if I were on an airplane or public transport.
> 
> I sort of feel this urge to buy more Pashlis because I love this one so much but ultimately I don't think that any of the other colorways have captured me like this one has.



Oooo please post pics!!


----------



## closet_bagsnob

JennyErin said:


> Oooo please post pics!!



I'm having trouble figuring out how to post pictures :/ but here is a link to instagram 
http://instagram.com/p/ntLePOlP5m/
http://instagram.com/p/ntLHhzlP5H/


----------



## hira247

Hi  I've got a bit of a dilemma
I've been saving up for a medium Pashli in taupe based on what I've seen online but I haven't been able to see it IRL. I was happy with the colour until I came across the medium Pashli in ink IRL... The colour is gorgeous especially against the GHW so I'm not sure which one would be better. I thought if you have the Pashli in ink or taupe - could you help me out? Which colour is more stunning against the GHW? I'd really appreciate your input!
Thank you for reading


----------



## alexandra28

hira247 said:


> Hi  I've got a bit of a dilemma
> I've been saving up for a medium Pashli in taupe based on what I've seen online but I haven't been able to see it IRL. I was happy with the colour until I came across the medium Pashli in ink IRL... The colour is gorgeous especially against the GHW so I'm not sure which one would be better. I thought if you have the Pashli in ink or taupe - could you help me out? Which colour is more stunning against the GHW? I'd really appreciate your input!
> Thank you for reading


I have not seen the ink, but i did see the taupe one yesterday and I feel in love with it... I truly want the medium size in taupe, it looks stunning!


----------



## closet_bagsnob

hira247 said:


> Hi  I've got a bit of a dilemma
> I've been saving up for a medium Pashli in taupe based on what I've seen online but I haven't been able to see it IRL. I was happy with the colour until I came across the medium Pashli in ink IRL... The colour is gorgeous especially against the GHW so I'm not sure which one would be better. I thought if you have the Pashli in ink or taupe - could you help me out? Which colour is more stunning against the GHW? I'd really appreciate your input!
> Thank you for reading


I feel like a rube and I don't know what you mean by GHW but I definitely prefer the ink, the taupe is just a little plain for me


----------



## Jaime

GHW=gold hardware


----------



## la_gamine

alexandra28 said:


> I have not seen the ink, but i did see the taupe one yesterday and I feel in love with it... I truly want the medium size in taupe, it looks stunning!



Both taupe and ink have GHW and both are stunning. Personally I am in love with ink and it looks better with GHW and is better standalone. But taupeis more versatile and goes with more colors.

I had a hard time drciding, especially since navy is one of my favorite colors but I figured that I have tons on navy things and wearing navy bag woth navy coats and dresses will drown out the bag. And pashli bag is meant to be the statement piece, so washing it out would not be good idea


----------



## g_racee

I just bought the medium pashli in Taupe and I love it! Ink was also one of the colours I was considering. But eventually I settled for Taupe as I feel that it would match better with my clothing


----------



## shaochun

hi everyone, 
I am quite new to Phillip Lim bag. But recently i finally got one! (the left one without the rabbit fur)
And it's the mini pashli studs one with nickel and brass in black. 

i do have some questions, did anyone see this style or own this one?

Some details are different to the classic pashli.
- no serial number in the back of the inner pocket
- no "3.1 Phillip Lim" engraved on the zip pull rings (all three rings; two in the front, one inside)

i am so anxious now...


----------



## hira247

Dear alexandra28, closet_bagsnob, la_gamine and g_racee,
Thank you for all your input and advice 
I've decided to go with taupe - I think it'd be better for me, just because it would be more versatile with my current wardrobe and I need a lighter neutral bag rather than dark colours. I guess I was seduced by the ink lol but taupe seems more sensible given my current situation. Thanks again and have a good day!


----------



## mad_caliope

hira247 said:


> Dear alexandra28, closet_bagsnob, la_gamine and g_racee,
> Thank you for all your input and advice
> I've decided to go with taupe - I think it'd be better for me, just because it would be more versatile with my current wardrobe and I need a lighter neutral bag rather than dark colours. I guess I was seduced by the ink lol but taupe seems more sensible given my current situation. Thanks again and have a good day!


 
Congrats on the taupe!   I have been on the fence about getting another pashli (I have the mini in black with gold hardware).  I have been considering the taupe because it is such a versatile color.  I love the ink and the jade too though.  

I would love to see pics when you get yours.  I hope you love it


----------



## mad_caliope

shaochun said:


> hi everyone,
> I am quite new to Phillip Lim bag. But recently i finally got one! (the left one without the rabbit fur)
> And it's the mini pashli studs one with nickel and brass in black.
> 
> i do have some questions, did anyone see this style or own this one?
> 
> Some details are different to the classic pashli.
> - no serial number in the back of the inner pocket
> - no "3.1 Phillip Lim" engraved on the zip pull rings (all three rings; two in the front, one inside)
> 
> i am so anxious now...


I have seen this style (without the fur) on various websites and think it is really cute.  Where did you purchase it from?  I hope that someone who owns one can help you out with the details.  I never realized that my pashli had a serial number on the back of the pocket until you mentioned it.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you that everything is okay.


----------



## CCholic

Guys, I need some opinions here.

I wanted to buy a Pahsli in Large size, but can't decide which color to go, Taupe or Black

Can you guys give me some opinions such as what do you like or don't like the color. I'm 5'7 and don't have any black or taupe bag.


----------



## la_gamine

CCholic said:


> Guys, I need some opinions here.
> 
> I wanted to buy a Pahsli in Large size, but can't decide which color to go, Taupe or Black
> 
> Can you guys give me some opinions such as what do you like or don't like the color. I'm 5'7 and don't have any black or taupe bag.



It all depends on which colors prevail in your wardrobe? And what is your color type (spring, summer, autumn or winter)?


----------



## closet_bagsnob

CCholic said:


> Guys, I need some opinions here.
> 
> I wanted to buy a Pahsli in Large size, but can't decide which color to go, Taupe or Black
> 
> Can you guys give me some opinions such as what do you like or don't like the color. I'm 5'7 and don't have any black or taupe bag.


A lot of people love the taupe and it's DEFINITELY a beautiful bag in any color! But it does depend on what you wear most. In my case I have pink hair and I wear a lot of black, if I do wear colors they are usually bright solids, so I prefer the black. It feels a little bit edgier to me than the taupe. I'm sure you've considered the medium size? The large size is very large!


----------



## VernisCerise

Hi everyone, a question to owners of the medium pashli, can you wear it on a shoulder using two short handles? I have a Bal city and I manage to wear it on shoulder, but it doesn't have a flap though. TIA!


----------



## Jaime

I definitely cant wear it over the shoulder by the two small handles.


----------



## VernisCerise

Jaime said:


> I definitely cant wear it over the shoulder by the two small handles.




Thank you for response, smth to think about


----------



## Ditchwitch27

CCholic said:


> Guys, I need some opinions here.
> 
> I wanted to buy a Pahsli in Large size, but can't decide which color to go, Taupe or Black
> 
> Can you guys give me some opinions such as what do you like or don't like the color. I'm 5'7 and don't have any black or taupe bag.




I have a medium black and a regular in taupe. I wear a lot of blacks and now that it's almost summer, i have been using the taupe more often. I thought it was huge when i got it being that the medium black came first but the taupr grew on me. 

As what the others have said, you can either base it on what u usually wear and what your gut also says. Goodluck! &#128515;


----------



## Manelieht

I just found the Pashli bag, and I don't really have any experience with Philip Lim. But the bag is very pretty, I especially adore the Mini Version!

I am thinking it might be a bag I would want to get in the future, but I was wondering how long the Pashli Mini will be available on sites?

I don't think I will be able to buy another bag before fall or even winter, since I just recently bought two.

Does anyone have experience with Philip Lim bags and knows how long certain models are available? 

TIA!


----------



## Jaime

They will be available for a while they just come out in different colours each season. The mini is VERY small though.


----------



## Manelieht

Jaime said:


> They will be available for a while they just come out in different colours each season. The mini is VERY small though.



I know, I have seen pictures of it worn  I hardly ever carry a lot, so a small bag is just perfect. I also like the look of it better small.

And that is great to know about the colors!


----------



## Jaime

I think the mini looks the nicest too. I have one after getting rid of one I had a while back for its size (I dont carry much either) and Ive not used my new one because of its size. The only reason Ive held onto it is the colour but might be time to give it up soon :cry:


----------



## bagness

Manelieht said:


> I know, I have seen pictures of it worn  I hardly ever carry a lot, so a small bag is just perfect. I also like the look of it better small.
> 
> And that is great to know about the colors!




I have a red one in the mini and I think it looks really pretty and the size is perfect!


----------



## Manelieht

bagness said:


> I have a red one in the mini and I think it looks really pretty and the size is perfect!



I have seen the red one! It is very pretty! I have my eye on all the colors with gold hardware.



Jaime said:


> I think the mini looks the nicest too. I have one after getting rid of one I had a while back for its size (I dont carry much either) and Ive not used my new one because of its size. The only reason Ive held onto it is the colour but might be time to give it up soon :cry:



Is the new or the old bag a mini? I'm confused 

I think the mini looks more structured in a way and the zippers look rather small on the bigger versions. On the Mini they really stand out as well as the buckle and flap. Some bags I just prefer small


----------



## Jaime

Both, I had a mini in rust and used it a few times but I couldn't fit enough in it and because of where the strap is attached it would flip over and tip everything out if I didn't pick it up a certain way. So I sold it and got a medium. 
Then I got a great deal on a mini in sage so I snapped up up hoping to give the mini another go but haven't been able to bring myself to use it yet. Scared of it flipping, waiting for a day that isn't sunny so I can leave my glasses behind, etc. 
Starting to think I should just sell it while it's new but I love the colour. Jealous of those who can make the mini work.


----------



## Manelieht

Jaime said:


> Both, I had a mini in rust and used it a few times but I couldn't fit enough in it and because of where the strap is attached it would flip over and tip everything out if I didn't pick it up a certain way. So I sold it and got a medium.
> Then I got a great deal on a mini in sage so I snapped up up hoping to give the mini another go but haven't been able to bring myself to use it yet. Scared of it flipping, waiting for a day that isn't sunny so I can leave my glasses behind, etc.
> Starting to think I should just sell it while it's new but I love the colour. Jealous of those who can make the mini work.



Yeah I think it probably has to be picked up by the handles? 
You should try to make it work one more time. If I really love the look of a bag, I will deal with some impractical features .
For small bags I downsized everything, I have a tiny wallet for smaller bags with just a few cards and bills and a very small Make Up Zipper pouch, I only take a few Make Up items.
Sunglasses stay on my head if not worn, shirt or even hung onto the bag


----------



## eury.dice

If anyone is looking to part with a well-loved medium Pashli, I'd love to purchase one and get it off your hands. I'm looking for neutral colors like taupe


----------



## CCholic

la_gamine said:


> It all depends on which colors prevail in your wardrobe? And what is your color type (spring, summer, autumn or winter)?



I have a lot of black and also a lot of white and neutral colours in my closet. It's rare for me to wear something super bright. 

I do love both color but i feel this is going to be a heavy duty bag so maybe black will be easier to take care of (I can throw it on the ground etc.) Taupe would be easy to get dirty?

Thanks for your opinion


----------



## kisskissbagbag

Hey Ladies, 

I was wondering if Philip Lim 3.1 pashli's  age well? I'm college student, and I can be pretty brutal to bags, so I wondering if this would be a choice for person who carries an iPad, and a notebook?

I'm currently lusting over the black& iridescent medium pashli


----------



## LadyLibertyEsq

I have several Lim pashli bags, in both the large and med sizes. I have found them to be durable. One of my bags got liquid spilled on it and there was no stain when it dried, I was very happy and impressed. They can get a bit heavy, so when shopping for your bag, bring along several items you will be carrying in them and try it on filled. You may also like using the shoulder strap as an alternative. I hope you enjoy your bag.


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

shaochun said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> I am quite new to Phillip Lim bag. But recently i finally got one! (the left one without the rabbit fur)
> 
> And it's the mini pashli studs one with nickel and brass in black.
> 
> 
> 
> i do have some questions, did anyone see this style or own this one?
> 
> 
> 
> Some details are different to the classic pashli.
> 
> - no serial number in the back of the inner pocket
> 
> - no "3.1 Phillip Lim" engraved on the zip pull rings (all three rings; two in the front, one inside)
> 
> 
> 
> i am so anxious now...




Hello @shaochun! So I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I recently purchased the exact same bag and mine DOES have both the signatures on the zipper pulls and also the serial number embossed in gold on the underside of the inside pocket  (AH13-0226SDV) like all of my other Pashlis (I have four total). Where did you purchase your bag? Perhaps you can get a refund?


----------



## Liyanamz

kisskissbagbag said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I was wondering if Philip Lim 3.1 pashli's  age well? I'm college student, and I can be pretty brutal to bags, so I wondering if this would be a choice for person who carries an iPad, and a notebook?
> 
> I'm currently lusting over the black& iridescent medium pashli


I find the leather very tough especially since it is shark embossed. Really durable!


----------



## namie

MaeNguyen said:


> My SA just sent me a list of 40% off Phillip Lim handbags and I can't decide between a large and small ryder satchel.  I am 5'5, can anyone recommend a size for me?
> 
> 
> 
> *   Medium pashli in ox blood/berry with brass hardware $589
> 
> *   Large pashli in amber with gunmetal hardware $539
> 
> *   Pashli satchel in black shine with dark navy and nickel hardware $619
> 
> *   Mini pashli satchel in black shine/dark navy with nickel hardware $449
> 
> *   Small ryder satchel in tan with nickel hardware $319
> 
> *   Pashli small clutch in mandarin with nickel hardware $259
> 
> *   Mini pashli black rabbit fur with nickel and brass studs $749
> 
> *   31 travel wallet black stingray with gunmetal hardware $209
> 
> *   31 travel wallet black/champagne with nickel hardware $209
> 
> *   Pashli zip around wallet mandarin with nickel hardware $189
> 
> *   31 travel wallet black embossed with nicel hardware $199
> 
> *   Pashli cell wallet in madarin with nicel hardware $139
> 
> *   Ryder satchel in natural and black watersnake $769
> 
> *   Medium pashli in black stingray with gunmetal hardware $599
> 
> *   Medium pashli in amber with gunmetal hardware $499
> 
> *   Large pashli in amber with gunmetal hardware $539
> 
> *   Pashli satchel in mandarin with nickel hardware $539
> 
> *   Pashli satchel in black shine with dark navy piping and nickel hardware $619
> 
> *   Mini pashli satchel in mandarin with nickel hardware $389
> 
> *   Mini pashli satchel in black shine with dark navy piping and nickel hardware $449
> 
> *   Small ryder satchel in black embossed with nickel hardware $629
> 
> *   Medium pashli satchel in raffia $629
> 
> *   Large ryder satchel in tan with nickel hardware $629
> 
> *   Small ryder satchel in tan with nickel hardware $319
> 
> *   Frame clutch in black leather with nickel and brass studs $839
> 
> *   Pashli backpack in mandarin with nickel hardware $539
> 
> *   Pashli backpack in white shine with nickel hardware $569
> 
> *   Mini pashli in black stingray with gunmetal $479
> 
> *   Mini pashli satchel in raffia $479
> 
> *   Travel wallet in natural and black snakeskin $239




Can to share your SA contact? You can PM me.


----------



## la_gamine

CCholic said:


> I have a lot of black and also a lot of white and neutral colours in my closet. It's rare for me to wear something super bright.
> 
> I do love both color but i feel this is going to be a heavy duty bag so maybe black will be easier to take care of (I can throw it on the ground etc.) Taupe would be easy to get dirty?
> 
> Thanks for your opinion



I have one in taupe and so far have not noticed it getting dirty. If you have a lot of black in your wardrobe, black Pashli might blend in too much. That's exact reason why I did not get it in navy - I have a lot of navy in my wardrobe. Also taupe is not the best color to wear with black. I love how taupe looks with navy, green, beiges, grays, and even orange and yellow


----------



## Chipl

I'm looking for a *Red Mini pashli.* Does anyone know where to get it? It seems like this bag sold out everywhere.


----------



## MyChanelly

I'm looking for s discount on the mini pashli, are there any promotion going on right now for it?


----------



## la_gamine

MyChanelly said:


> I'm looking for s discount on the mini pashli, are there any promotion going on right now for it?


 The cheapest I know of is in Ron Herman for $556 - black mini pashli with studs. But I have no clue if Ron Herman site is authentic, I never used it or heard of it


----------



## jessl

MyChanelly said:


> I'm looking for s discount on the mini pashli, are there any promotion going on right now for it?


SSENSE has a couple for 20% off - black & white crackle and black & iridescent, $660 and $680 respectively.


----------



## Glamnatic

The ssense sale is so good! I'm trying to behave and not get a pashli in iridescent leather, as I really don't need it, I just find it cute, lol, maybe if there are further discounts I will think about it, for now I'm passing!


----------



## la_gamine

Has anyone ever bought from ssense.com? Are they an authorized retailer?


----------



## juleeanna

Raspberry said:


> I want a Chanel 2.55 in white caviar leather with silver hardware.



Yup they are! From Montreal, Canada.


----------



## JennyErin

la_gamine said:


> Has anyone ever bought from ssense.com? Are they an authorized retailer?



I have bought from them before and would anytime! Love them!


----------



## la_gamine

JennyErin said:


> I have bought from them before and would anytime! Love them!




Do the charge taxes and shipping?


----------



## JennyErin

la_gamine said:


> Do the charge taxes and shipping?




I am in Canada and I think over $50 was free shipping, and tax was just GST as I am in Alberta. I have no idea about international shipping or anything though.


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

la_gamine said:


> Do the charge taxes and shipping?


they are legit, but if you're in the us and need to send them a return you have to pay out of pocket and include insurance etc. it cost me like 50 dollars to return a bag.... not worth it.


----------



## la_gamine

owen spunkmeyer said:


> they are legit, but if you're in the us and need to send them a return you have to pay out of pocket and include insurance etc. it cost me like 50 dollars to return a bag.... not worth it.



Thanks Owen


----------



## la_gamine

MyChanelly said:


> I'm looking for s discount on the mini pashli, are there any promotion going on right now for it?



There are some for $500-600 on sale on net-a-porter


----------



## winglessx

la_gamine said:


> There are some for $500-600 on sale on net-a-porter


I just bought the off white/blue medium pashli. is the leather different on these bags? Anyone have this particular bag?


----------



## iLuvShoesNBags

Does anyone have a Pashli in the black/white cracked leather combo? I am considering purchasing, but I am concerned about staining, and durability of the leather... Also, i wear a lot of black, but sometimes wear navy and brown or a pop of color.. do you think this bag would clash with different colors?


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

iLuvShoesNBags said:


> Does anyone have a Pashli in the black/white cracked leather combo? I am considering purchasing, but I am concerned about staining, and durability of the leather... Also, i wear a lot of black, but sometimes wear navy and brown or a pop of color.. do you think this bag would clash with different colors?


I think it would look great with other colors.  I have numerous black and white skirts that I pair with a different color shirt. i imagine that kind of contrast would work well with this purse. hope you can get info on the durability issue.


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

MyChanelly said:


> I'm looking for s discount on the mini pashli, are there any promotion going on right now for it?


most of the sites that carry pashlis have them on sale now, starting the past couple days, including minis. availability will just depend on what color you want.


----------



## J. Fisk

I just ordered my first Pashli, and I'm so excited!! The Specchio Mini Satchel http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...6587&catargetid=500002830003805875&cadevice=c

I hope I love it in person


----------



## mecheers

Has anyone got this color combination? I think it is from Winter 13 or Spring 14...It's not shark embossed and I am concerned it gets scratched easily. Looks like they have used this type of leather in previous versions. Please share your experience on the leather quality if you have one. Thanks!







J. Fisk said:


> I just ordered my first Pashli, and I'm so excited!! The Specchio Mini Satchel http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...6587&catargetid=500002830003805875&cadevice=c
> 
> I hope I love it in person


----------



## iLuvShoesNBags

mecheers said:


> Has anyone got this color combination? I think it is from Winter 13 or Spring 14...It's not shark embossed and I am concerned it gets scratched easily. Looks like they have used this type of leather in previous versions. Please share your experience on the leather quality if you have one. Thanks!


 

I don't own that color combo, but I was contemplating buying it.  I think it's gorgeous, and I went to Barney's intending to buy it, but I winded up getting something else.  The leather seems super sensitive to me.  It is smooth and it seemed like it would scratch *very* easily.  The SA even agreed.  I would go with one of the embossed leathers if you're concerned about durability.  I hate having to baby a bag and that is why I passed on it.


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

hi all - phillip lim's sale is starting! plenty of pashlis on sale. apologies if the link doesnt work. it's the preview/private sale I received an email about. http://www.31philliplim.com/shop/sa...NEW&utm_campaign=SS14_SALE_EARLY_ACCESS_FINAL


----------



## Oleandered

Barneys designer sale has some Pashlis at 40% off!  I scored large amber for $539


----------



## manderz

if anyone sees any Pashli Backpacks on sale that's not orange, let me know! !


----------



## Shelly95

After how many months literally drooling over this bag (lol!), I finally pulled the trigger and placed an order for the Medium Pashli Crackled Leather in Black/White from Saks  it was on sale on other websites as well but Saks works out to be cheaper plus free shipping for me!


----------



## iLuvShoesNBags

Shelly95 said:


> After how many months literally drooling over this bag (lol!), I finally pulled the trigger and placed an order for the Medium Pashli Crackled Leather in Black/White from Saks  it was on sale on other websites as well but Saks works out to be cheaper plus free shipping for me!


 
I bought the same one!!! Should be delivered today or tomorrow. I had a 10% off saks code + e*bates cash back so it was a pretty good deal! But I am soooo nervous about the leather though :weird:!!!! I will definitely post pics when it arrives.

I also bought a Pashli in Amber from Barney's so I will _most_ likely return one of them.


----------



## Persephassa

I love these bags! I'm looking for a mini one in a purple or wine shade right now. So if anyone here knows of any please let me know!


----------



## Shelly95

iLuvShoesNBags said:


> I bought the same one!!! Should be delivered today or tomorrow. I had a 10% off saks code + e*bates cash back so it was a pretty good deal! But I am soooo nervous about the leather though :weird:!!!! I will definitely post pics when it arrives.
> 
> I also bought a Pashli in Amber from Barney's so I will _most_ likely return one of them.



Oh bummer! I wish I knew about the extra 10%! But I don't think I'll be able to stack coupons on website anyways since I live in Australia  please please please post some modeling shots with different outfits if that's possible! I have yet to see how ppl pair this bag :/


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

iLuvShoesNBags said:


> Does anyone have a Pashli in the black/white cracked leather combo? I am considering purchasing, but I am concerned about staining, and durability of the leather... Also, i wear a lot of black, but sometimes wear navy and brown or a pop of color.. do you think this bag would clash with different colors?




I have the cracked leather version in medium and have been using it non-stop since I got it back in the middle of February. I can't stop using it, it's just so beautiful! I too had the same concerns you mentioned and can honestly say I am completely surprised at how well it has held up. I typically don't care as much about matching a bag to my outfit/clothes, so I am not sure I am the best person to ask about that, but I feel like this bag looks awesome with everything I wear (I wear mostly neutrals). I know with all of the current sales going on, that the medium is on sale right now so you have a chance to get a decent deal. I believe there is a mini cracked on eBay currently too if you wanna check it out. You won't regret this purchase I promise you that... Good luck!


----------



## msmsytique

manderz said:


> if anyone sees any Pashli Backpacks on sale that's not orange, let me know! !



Saks online has the bicolored black and turquoise on sale. I ordered the same color combo in the mini pashli from the Phillip lim website.


----------



## mystorybook

mecheers said:


> Has anyone got this color combination? I think it is from Winter 13 or Spring 14...It's not shark embossed and I am concerned it gets scratched easily. Looks like they have used this type of leather in previous versions. Please share your experience on the leather quality if you have one. Thanks!



I just received this bag from Net a Porter today.  It's gorgeous!


----------



## AnonymeN

Dear tpf ladies,

I am a newcomer to the Pashli love. I have a couple of question regarding a color and material (Please see photo). Have anybody had any experience with this materials? How does it hold up? Is there any color transferring issue?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## les0411

Hi Ladies! First time poster but a Pashli freak  !  I am not familiar with the site at all but I just saw the black and white medium Pashli on a site called Ron Herman for just under $500! I have this bag which I purchased recently at full price and am obsessed with it! Again don't know much about the site but thought it was a screaming deal so wanted to share!!!


----------



## Jaime

I took my medium pashli out for the first time in a while yesterday and I have a shocking confession: I AM OVER THE PASHLI!
I discovered I am just not that into it anymore and I can not explain why. After the huge desire to get one and stalking the best price and colour to get this one and now I can't see myself using it again :S
So I am going to get rid of it but I am going to keep my sage mini for a little bit longer just because I love the colour but it hasn't been used once yet.


----------



## Glamnatic

I just bought the mini Pashli in iridescent\holographic finish, because I just don't have self control and I saw it was selling out quickly on ssense which is by far my favorite online store to shop at, there is actually only one bag left if anyone wants to join the club https://www.ssense.com/women/produc...-iridescent-leather-mini-pashli-satchel/99128

Has anyone got this bag? How has it worn out? Any pictures?


----------



## SLCsocialite

I love my pashli, such an amazing bag but perfect for daily use too! :hearts:


----------



## Minkette

Does anyone have this bag? It looks stunning!


----------



## mecheers

Minkette said:


> Does anyone have this bag? It looks stunning!


What color code is this? Looks metallic. Very eye-catching! 

Does anyone has recommendation of PL bag other than Pashli and Ryder? I have been spotting more and more fake on the street and it kinda makes me want to give up Pashli. The Ryder holds up pretty well but the design is on the plain side.


----------



## Minkette

mecheers said:


> What color code is this? Looks metallic. Very eye-catching!
> 
> Does anyone has recommendation of PL bag other than Pashli and Ryder? I have been spotting more and more fake on the street and it kinda makes me want to give up Pashli. The Ryder holds up pretty well but the design is on the plain side.


electric blue!


----------



## Jaime

I see those ad accounts on instagram all the time. I would never had assumed they were selling authentic...


----------



## ReiChan1

The taupe is TDF! I've seen the mini Pashli on a small handful of people, and it looks gorgeous worn as a top-handle or a crossbody. Haven't seen the regular size, but I assume it's also amazing


----------



## SartLove

I just purchased a medium Pashli with turtle embossed accents from Nordstrom. In an effort to start getting some control over the size (and heft) of the bags that I am carrying, I found the medium to be ideal. I had to streamline the usual contents of my bag (catharsis) and found the overall weight on my arm to be ok. The bag is a marvel of design up close - a breath of fresh air in what I consider to be a dearth of creativity in the marketplace (if I see one more boring boxy bag without any character...). Construction is immaculate.  Also - truly love the fact that he also hasn't plastered his name all over the bag (class).  In short - am a big fan.


----------



## kaleidoscopeyes

I just received an older (I assume from the logo/dust bag) version of the mini Pashli in ink but there is no serial number under the flap.  Is it fake?


----------



## kaleidoscopeyes

kaleidoscopeyes said:


> I just received an older (I assume from the logo/dust bag) version of the mini Pashli in ink but there is no serial number under the flap.  Is it fake?



Okay I see from older posts in the thread that the older Pashlis did not come with serial numbers. But if anyone has an old mini Pashli and could check I would be grateful


----------



## Fashionswarrior

In love with these new mini colors for the mini Pashli bags!!


----------



## Vancang

kaleidoscopeyes said:


> Okay I see from older posts in the thread that the older Pashlis did not come with serial numbers. But if anyone has an old mini Pashli and could check I would be grateful




I have the large pashli old style and I checked,it does not come with serial number like the newer versions...


----------



## sheilaR

Hi, guys! My first post on this thread. I got this baby from the Saks Fifth designer sale. I'm in love with her! Perfect size for everyday.


----------



## shirlyee

Hi ladies! Need your expertise advise, just recieved my new pashi from ebay! The bag looks great but the only red flag is the dust baht he handles are white rope rather than the normal black??? Should I be worries?! Please let me know your feedback


----------



## JennyErin

Fashionswarrior said:


> In love with these new mini colors for the mini Pashli bags!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2665097



I love that blue!!! Thanks for the spy pic!


----------



## Mallhaciel

Ladies i'm undecided whether to get this one or not:

https://www.ssense.com/women/produc...-polka-dot-calfhair-pashli-mini-satchel/89005

How does a mini pashli compare in size to a celine micro luggage tote?


----------



## Jaime

Going by the pics of the Celine with people carrying it, that's alot bigger than the mini Pashli. 
I find the mini Pashli just slightly too small but I think it's the style too because I have bags a similar size but they seem to fit my stuff better. 
I am about to sell my mini which was unused.


----------



## Mallhaciel

Jaime said:


> Going by the pics of the Celine with people carrying it, that's alot bigger than the mini Pashli.
> I find the mini Pashli just slightly too small but I think it's the style too because I have bags a similar size but they seem to fit my stuff better.
> I am about to sell my mini which was unused.



Thanks for the reply - sounds like the mini pashli maybe too small for me.


----------



## Glamnatic

I can get enough on how pretty is this bag!!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Hi ladies! 
Quick question: Does the Pashli become slouchy overtime like Celine Luggage?


----------



## JennyErin

Glamnatic said:


> View attachment 2680424
> View attachment 2680425
> View attachment 2680426
> 
> 
> I can get enough on how pretty is this bag!!




This is stunning!! I love it!! 



jadeaymanalac said:


> Hi ladies!
> Quick question: Does the Pashli become slouchy overtime like Celine Luggage?




While I have only had my bag since February, I have noticed the side panels have softened up a bit, the rest of my bag is still very structured. I would definitely not use the term "slouchy" to describe it.


----------



## Shoebaglady

kaleidoscopeyes said:


> I just received an older (I assume from the logo/dust bag) version of the mini Pashli in ink but there is no serial number under the flap.  Is it fake?




I just bought an older Medium Pashli and I don't have a serial number either. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




It's the patent leather with blue sealant and I LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

JennyErin said:


> While I have only had my bag since February, I have noticed the side panels have softened up a bit, the rest of my bag is still very structured. I would definitely not use the term "slouchy" to describe it.




Thanks for the info.
Btw when you said "side panels" do you mean the "bat wing"? I have the large pashli on my radar for a while actually. I like the shape and I love the price but I always ending up
getting different handbag. I guess my biggest concern about this bag is its closure mechanism, I don't know if its going to be a pain getting in & out of my stuff. 

Right now, I'm still on ban but for my next handbag I am considering Large Pashli or Medium Antigona. Bet two Pashli seems to be winning over because duh its cheaper and gender bender quality but still Antigona is such a stunning bag and it will be a delight to have it in my collection


----------



## sheilaR

jadeaymanalac said:


> Thanks for the info.
> Btw when you said "side panels" do you mean the "bat wing"? I have the large pashli on my radar for a while actually. I like the shape and I love the price but I always ending up
> getting different handbag. I guess my biggest concern about this bag is its closure mechanism, I don't know if its going to be a pain getting in & out of my stuff.
> 
> Right now, I'm still on ban but for my next handbag I am considering Large Pashli or Medium Antigona. Bet two Pashli seems to be winning over because duh its cheaper and gender bender quality but still Antigona is such a stunning bag and it will be a delight to have it in my collection




I got the mini and the closure doesn't seem to bother me at all because it opens really small and i sometimes carry it around not even closing it. I'm not sure about the large size though. From the looks of it, there's a possibility you might get annoyed with it because it's really wide open and might spill all your stuff if you don't close it properly. Maybe try it out in store and play around with it


----------



## JennyErin

jadeaymanalac said:


> Thanks for the info.
> Btw when you said "side panels" do you mean the "bat wing"? I have the large pashli on my radar for a while actually. I like the shape and I love the price but I always ending up
> getting different handbag. I guess my biggest concern about this bag is its closure mechanism, I don't know if its going to be a pain getting in & out of my stuff.
> 
> Right now, I'm still on ban but for my next handbag I am considering Large Pashli or Medium Antigona. Bet two Pashli seems to be winning over because duh its cheaper and gender bender quality but still Antigona is such a stunning bag and it will be a delight to have it in my collection



Haha yes that is what I meant lol, I always have mine zipped up so I call them side panels  


The closure doesn't bother me to much usually, but most of the time I just tuck the whole front panel into the bag and then it is out of the way and very user friendly.


----------



## samyeung

has anyone every seen a new black pashli go on sale (from nordstrom, saks or any other online retailer) ?


----------



## la_gamine

samyeung said:


> has anyone every seen a new black pashli go on sale (from nordstrom, saks or any other online retailer) ?



I saw black mini pashli on sale for $552 on Monnier Freres


----------



## samyeung

la_gamine said:


> I saw black mini pashli on sale for $552 on Monnier Freres


Oh thanks! I have never purchased from them. Has anyone else?


----------



## Divealicious

Can't believe I just found this thread  here's a pic of my floral pashli with me at the office today. I have another medium pashli on the way, at 80% off I couldn't resist... One of my favorite bags


----------



## AEGIS

Divealicious said:


> Can't believe I just found this thread  here's a pic of my floral pashli with me at the office today. I have another medium pashli on the way, at 80% off I couldn't resist... One of my favorite bags



Where did you find one for that price?!

I just ordered my first Pashli...mini taupe.  I have and have used the Target version so much I figured I could upgrade.


----------



## Divealicious

AEGIS said:


> Where did you find one for that price?!
> 
> I just ordered my first Pashli...mini taupe.  I have and have used the Target version so much I figured I could upgrade.



Net-a-porter.com 

I'll share a pic when it arrives


----------



## AEGIS

Does the taupe ever go on sale? I just ordered it from Saks but reading the thread I realize this bag goes on sale in many color ways.


----------



## kb23

I have to say the pashli mini was never a bag I thought I will like. One year on wards, its the only bag I use and it seems to get better with time! Any avid bag lover would understand! Thinking about getting another mini pashli


----------



## Jaime

I wish other people loved it that much been trying to sell one new for ages and always watchers never buyers.... Didn't think I'd have this much trouble selling a new never used bag that was still quite popular.


----------



## Shelly95

Jaime said:


> I wish other people loved it that much been trying to sell one new for ages and always watchers never buyers.... Didn't think I'd have this much trouble selling a new never used bag that was still quite popular.



Totally agree! I see bags already crazy cheap at least 40% plus and ppl still want it to go down more and in better condition, even the regular wear and tear in the wings are just a bit wavy


----------



## Sulli

How does the new red pashli mini compare to last year's red?
They look similar to me...anyone knows?


----------



## Sulli

Glamnatic said:


> View attachment 2680426



Heart that 
Does the iridescent part wear off easily?


----------



## Glamnatic

Sulli said:


> Heart that
> 
> Does the iridescent part wear off easily?




I've used it only 4 times, no problems so far.


----------



## JennyErin

Divealicious said:


> Can't believe I just found this thread  here's a pic of my floral pashli with me at the office today. I have another medium pashli on the way, at 80% off I couldn't resist... One of my favorite bags





This is beautiful!! I have never been one to peruse net-a-porter but 80% off!! That is amazing!! Can't wait to see her when she arrives!


----------



## SLCsocialite

I got this bad boy from the Saks Fifth Avenue sale!


----------



## Divealicious

Tadah!!


----------



## JennyErin

Divealicious said:


> Tadah!!





Love this!! Congrats she is beautiful!


----------



## JennyErin

SLCsocialite said:


> I got this bad boy from the Saks Fifth Avenue sale!





Is that silver? I have never seen this combo before, love it!! Congrats!!


----------



## Divealicious

JennyErin said:


> Love this!! Congrats she is beautiful!




Thank you  I love the combination of colors on this one, it's a great addition next to my floral pashli


----------



## jamespen

This one is just so beautiful. Filled with excitement to see the silver ptterns.


----------



## authenticplease

At Les Nouvelles, This cute mini is marked down to $750 and code PLUS25 will take an additional 25% off.  Free US shipping and $35 international shipping

http://www.shoplesnouvelles.com/bou...illip-lim-black-stud-pashli-mini-satchel.html

Hope someone here snags it!


----------



## AEGIS

SLCsocialite said:


> I got this bad boy from the Saks Fifth Avenue sale!





Divealicious said:


> Tadah!!



Great bags ladies!!


----------



## AEGIS

Jaime said:


> I wish other people loved it that much been trying to sell one new for ages and always watchers never buyers.... Didn't think I'd have this much trouble selling a new never used bag that was still quite popular.



Yeah I tried to find one pre-loved first.  But it's hard to find minis in the color I wanted.


----------



## Divealicious

AEGIS said:


> Great bags ladies!!



Thank you!

I brought it with me to the office today. I wonder how this glossy leather will develop, does anyone know it it will stay really structured or not?


----------



## AEGIS

Divealicious said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I brought it with me to the office today. I wonder how this glossy leather will develop, does anyone know it it will stay really structured or not?



I think it eventually flops.  From what I have seen.


----------



## AEGIS

here is my mini pashli.  It works so well with my Marant kicks. Perfect for fall.


----------



## Divealicious

AEGIS said:


> here is my mini pashli.  It works so well with my Marant kicks. Perfect for fall.



Love it, great combo!


----------



## JennyErin

AEGIS said:


> here is my mini pashli.  It works so well with my Marant kicks. Perfect for fall.



Love these together! It is like they were made to go together


----------



## hatsuyuki

Not sure if Mr. Lim has released any other combination similar to this one since last year, but for those of you who were wondering  about the softer material/leather-this how my mixed nubuck & croc-embossed Pashli is holding up after about 10 months.   This is from the Fall 2013 collection. I use the bag quite often.  It is definitely not as structured as the sturdier, classic embossed leather. There's a bit of cracking of the leather edges (couldn't handle the weight of the items inside  ).   Hope this info helps someone!

I still love this bag though.  Hope you are all enjoying your Pashli bags as well!


----------



## hatsuyuki

AEGIS said:


> here is my mini pashli.  It works so well with my Marant kicks. Perfect for fall.



Gorgeous!  This colour & size combo always catches my eye when I see it.


----------



## Divealicious

AEGIS said:


> I think it eventually flops.  From what I have seen.



Thanks, I hope so. It looks 'too new' right now, if you know what I mean.

P.S. nice blog


----------



## AEGIS

Divealicious said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I brought it with me to the office today. I wonder how this glossy leather will develop, does anyone know it it will stay really structured or not?



thank you!


----------



## liliane314

Hey everyone,

I've been considering treating myself to a Mini Pashli lately. I have been using my 3.1 Phillip Lim for Target version for a while now, and I just really love it. However, it is from Target, so it has really been showing it's age and it's time to upgrade.

I have the mustard yellow in the Target one, and I noticed in my research that there are pretty much no similar colors to it in the legitimate Phillip Lim collections. Does anyone know when the new colors generally come out? I really love the idea of getting another yellow mini bag, because I just love the look of a brightly colored tiny bag in the summer. 

Also, does anyone have a picture of the inside of the Mini Pashli, or does anyone have any issues with them that I should take note of? I live in Pittsburgh and there are no stores around me that carry his bags .


----------



## sondos

does anyone have pashli in buff color ??


----------



## jamespen

It's a super-cool look bag but unfortunately I haven't come across with any online. I saw a similar kind of stuff from DVF named as Sutra Bold Duffle Deergrn Leather bag which is available online at Boutique 1 store. i attached a link here which I am certain will help you matching the item that you're looking for. Thanks!


----------



## Divealicious

A family pic  still very much in love with both of them


----------



## anonymoose410

Ooh somehow I missed your reveal the first time around. Can't believe you found that bag for 80% off! I was eyeing it a few months ago and definitely would have snapped it up at such a great deal 



Divealicious said:


> A family pic  still very much in love with both of them


----------



## somanybags333

do you guys know where the mini pashli in red can be bought? I have tried looking online at saks, barneys, nordstrom... nothing?? D:


----------



## la_gamine

http://www.shopstyle.com/p/3-1-phillip-lim-pashli-mini-satchel/354788439?pid=iOS_app_v3


----------



## somanybags333

la_gamine said:


> http://www.shopstyle.com/p/3-1-phillip-lim-pashli-mini-satchel/354788439?pid=iOS_app_v3



thank you! I have never used any of these sites apart from the ones I have mentioned!  do they pack the bags nicely? how long does their shipping take?


----------



## la_gamine

I have not bought from that one. Google it, there should be reviews


----------



## AEGIS

Does anyone's straps just come unbuckled on the mini bag? I am not sure why this keeps happening.  I think I am going to return it unfortunately bc of this defect.


----------



## Jaime

If you mean the shoulder strap coming unclipped then yes. Mine did that on one side alot as well as flipping over and tipping my stuff out a few times. I sold it. 
Bought another because I liked the colour but didn't use it and sold that too. 
I now have no Pashlis anymore as I sold my medium recently as well.


----------



## la_gamine

It happened once on my mini so far. No issue with the medium Pashli, but for medium I rarely use the shoulder strap


----------



## Meaghanb123

I'm looking into getting the medium size for fall but can't decide between the taupe and black.... both are classics and I wear more black so I lean towards the black but the taupe just looks so fabulous! My only concern would be fading with the taupe over time...


----------



## JennyErin

Meaghanb123 said:


> I'm looking into getting the medium size for fall but can't decide between the taupe and black.... both are classics and I wear more black so I lean towards the black but the taupe just looks so fabulous! My only concern would be fading with the taupe over time...





I have had mine (in amber so a lighter brownish yellow color) since February and I use it  a lot and so far I have not noticed any fading at all.


----------



## ferrylights

Thanks to everyone in this thread, you were all imperative in helping my  descion - I just bought a Phillip Lim pashli bag in the large size in  Rust, and REALLLLLLY like it. I was afraid it would be really massive (I'm only 5'4"), but it doesn't feel any bigger than my Mulberry Mitzy tote which I use every day. The colour is lovely - it's looks like a beautifully oaky brown in my opinion. 
Can't wait to use it! I got it from Labels  Most Wanted at the bargin price after lusting after it on their  website for a few weeks, and it's brank spankin' new. Pictures to  follow.


----------



## JennyErin

ferrylights said:


> Thanks to everyone in this thread, you were all imperative in helping my  descion - I just bought a Phillip Lim pashli bag in the large size in  Rust, and REALLLLLLY like it. I was afraid it would be really massive (I'm only 5'4"), but it doesn't feel any bigger than my Mulberry Mitzy tote which I use every day. The colour is lovely - it's looks like a beautifully oaky brown in my opinion.
> Can't wait to use it! I got it from Labels  Most Wanted at the bargin price after lusting after it on their  website for a few weeks, and it's brank spankin' new. Pictures to  follow.



Congrats!! Can't wait to see!


----------



## Divealicious

^me too 

Congrats! Btw I love the mitzy too, I have one in butter


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

Who else is loving all the new Pashlis this season? I have taken a bit of a break from Lim over the last few months and have converted to Alexander Wang as of recent; however once I saw the new colors this season, I am FOR SURE making a pit stop bag to Lim! 
Here are a few of my favorite pieces from this seasons new releases:

Black mini with silver hardware: 


Grey mini with silver hardware:


Oil slick (iridescent) medium/mini with gunmetal hardware:




And last but not least, my new HG that I am actually seriously considering buying in both sizes (medium and mini!) because I love it that much...
Black and cream with gunmetal hardware:




Anyone else drooling right now besides me? LOL. I have a bit of a dilemma on my hands as far as choosing between all of the beautiful options this season, and will follow this post up with another shortly in hopes that I might receive some feedback/help. For now, I will proceed to mop up the floor below me! Hehe.


----------



## JennyErin

I have been staring at them at Holt haha, I am loving the dark green as well.


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

THELOGICOF_LUV said:


> Who else is loving all the new Pashlis this season? I have taken a bit of a break from Lim over the last few months and have converted to Alexander Wang as of recent; however once I saw the new colors this season, I am FOR SURE making a pit stop bag to Lim!
> Here are a few of my favorite pieces from this seasons new releases:
> 
> Black mini with silver hardware:
> View attachment 2703932
> 
> Grey mini with silver hardware:
> View attachment 2703934
> 
> Oil slick (iridescent) medium/mini with gunmetal hardware:
> View attachment 2703935
> View attachment 2703938
> 
> 
> And last but not least, my new HG that I am actually seriously considering buying in both sizes (medium and mini!) because I love it that much...
> Black and cream with gunmetal hardware:
> View attachment 2703946
> View attachment 2703947
> 
> 
> Anyone else drooling right now besides me? LOL. I have a bit of a dilemma on my hands as far as choosing between all of the beautiful options this season, and will follow this post up with another shortly in hopes that I might receive some feedback/help. For now, I will proceed to mop up the floor below me! Hehe.




***EDIT: Actually looking back at the photos I posted on my ipad, I realized the first bag is purple (thought it was black).


----------



## leechiyong

THELOGICOF_LUV said:


> Who else is loving all the new Pashlis this season? I have taken a bit of a break from Lim over the last few months and have converted to Alexander Wang as of recent; however once I saw the new colors this season, I am FOR SURE making a pit stop bag to Lim!
> Here are a few of my favorite pieces from this seasons new releases:
> 
> Black mini with silver hardware:
> View attachment 2703932
> 
> Grey mini with silver hardware:
> View attachment 2703934
> 
> Oil slick (iridescent) medium/mini with gunmetal hardware:
> View attachment 2703935
> View attachment 2703938
> 
> 
> And last but not least, my new HG that I am actually seriously considering buying in both sizes (medium and mini!) because I love it that much...
> Black and cream with gunmetal hardware:
> View attachment 2703946
> View attachment 2703947
> 
> 
> Anyone else drooling right now besides me? LOL. I have a bit of a dilemma on my hands as far as choosing between all of the beautiful options this season, and will follow this post up with another shortly in hopes that I might receive some feedback/help. For now, I will proceed to mop up the floor below me! Hehe.


I'm a sucker for a good grey and that is an amazing grey.  Too bad I've already bought one grey bag this year and have another on pre-order.


----------



## Metrowestmama

Jaded81 said:


> I like it! But don't think I would get it bc it is too similar to my Celine Luggages



Agree.


----------



## ferrylights

Divealicious said:


> ^me too
> 
> Congrats! Btw I love the mitzy too, I have one in butter


Mitzy's are so underrated, I would love one in that colour!


----------



## ferrylights

Look who I took to work today! I bought this off Labels Most Wanted and couldn't be more stoked. It's big, but I actually don't think its much bigger than my Mulberry Mitzy, just way more structured. 
I hope it will soften up a little bit with time.


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

Sup all! &#128075;
Ok, so as I noted in my post yesterday I need some advice. I am in the process of deciding which Pashli will be my next acquisition and can't seem to make up my mind. I have narrowed it down between these two:




I am completely obsessed with this black/cream color but cannot for the life of me pick which one I should get - The mini or the medium? 
A little background info:
Back in February, my BF took me to NYC for our ten year anniversary and took me shopping on 5th ave which was amazing. He wound up getting me my prized medium Pashli in cracked leather which meant so much to me, as he is NOT into luxury material possessions, thinks my addiction for handbags is a bit crazy and excessive, and he has never spent this type of money on bag before (We aren't normally very lavish with gift giving, but this was a very special occasion). This bag is not only gorgeous, but completely represents my style and is by far my favorite bag that I own. I have purchased other Pashlis since but haven't touched the medium version because I reach for the cracked leather version more because it means so much to me. One of the Pashlis purchased after my HG, was a studded mini that I use very often but only on weekends or if I need to be hands free. 

I know that I would absolutely use the medium more then the mini, as it would be an everyday bag but could also see that mini getting a lot of use as well. I would love to buy both but think it might be a little excessive. If I go with the medium, it sounds silly but I kinda feel like I would be cheating on my HG! Ironically the medium that I bought after my HG was the same exact style as the photos above, but the colors are more taupe and white (even though it says black and white on the tag). I bought the bag preloved from eBay but when it arrived it had more wear then I expected, in addition to being more taupe then black (I was expecting it to be black and white). I got a good deal on it which is why I decided to keep it, but that has also effected my wanting to use the bag. Still to this day have never used it since I bought it, wishing that it was black and white instead of taupe. So you can understand my excitement to see that there is actually now a TRUE black and white version! Woo hoo!! Lol. Thinking of getting rid of the taupier version and getting the new medium instead, but not sure. 

If you have read through my entire novel of a post, I commend you! Lol. I would truly appreciate any feedback and opinions since I can't make up my mind and would love to hear from  an unbiased source who understands my crazy handbag obsession. Which should I choose and why? TIA everyone!!


----------



## leechiyong

THELOGICOF_LUV said:


> If you have read through my entire novel of a post, I commend you! Lol. I would truly appreciate any feedback and opinions since I can't make up my mind and would love to hear from  an unbiased source who understands my crazy handbag obsession. Which should I choose and why? TIA everyone!!



I understand. My SO bought me my HG, so anything else that may impact my frequency of using it makes me feel guilty. My infatuation with purses will always find me looking at what's new; they're like art to me. Yes, while there may be one singular piece I covet, I'm not simply going to have only that piece. There's no harm in having multiple bags, even though my debit card has seen better days.

Get what you really want. If possible, I'd suggest seeing them in person. You may find you love the details on one more than the other.


----------



## JennyErin

ferrylights said:


> Look who I took to work today! I bought this off Labels Most Wanted and couldn't be more stoked. It's big, but I actually don't think its much bigger than my Mulberry Mitzy, just way more structured.
> I hope it will soften up a little bit with time.




So pretty!!



THELOGICOF_LUV said:


> Sup all! &#128075;
> Ok, so as I noted in my post yesterday I need some advice. I am in the process of deciding which Pashli will be my next acquisition and can't seem to make up my mind. I have narrowed it down between these two:
> View attachment 2704946
> 
> View attachment 2704947
> 
> I am completely obsessed with this black/cream color but cannot for the life of me pick which one I should get - The mini or the medium?
> A little background info:
> Back in February, my BF took me to NYC for our ten year anniversary and took me shopping on 5th ave which was amazing. He wound up getting me my prized medium Pashli in cracked leather which meant so much to me, as he is NOT into luxury material possessions, thinks my addiction for handbags is a bit crazy and excessive, and he has never spent this type of money on bag before (We aren't normally very lavish with gift giving, but this was a very special occasion). This bag is not only gorgeous, but completely represents my style and is by far my favorite bag that I own. I have purchased other Pashlis since but haven't touched the medium version because I reach for the cracked leather version more because it means so much to me. One of the Pashlis purchased after my HG, was a studded mini that I use very often but only on weekends or if I need to be hands free.
> 
> I know that I would absolutely use the medium more then the mini, as it would be an everyday bag but could also see that mini getting a lot of use as well. I would love to buy both but think it might be a little excessive. If I go with the medium, it sounds silly but I kinda feel like I would be cheating on my HG! Ironically the medium that I bought after my HG was the same exact style as the photos above, but the colors are more taupe and white (even though it says black and white on the tag). I bought the bag preloved from eBay but when it arrived it had more wear then I expected, in addition to being more taupe then black (I was expecting it to be black and white). I got a good deal on it which is why I decided to keep it, but that has also effected my wanting to use the bag. Still to this day have never used it since I bought it, wishing that it was black and white instead of taupe. So you can understand my excitement to see that there is actually now a TRUE black and white version! Woo hoo!! Lol. Thinking of getting rid of the taupier version and getting the new medium instead, but not sure.
> 
> If you have read through my entire novel of a post, I commend you! Lol. I would truly appreciate any feedback and opinions since I can't make up my mind and would love to hear from  an unbiased source who understands my crazy handbag obsession. Which should I choose and why? TIA everyone!!





If I were you I would go for the black and white in the medium size, you wouldn't be cheating  but I get what you mean, just sounds like the medium would get more use in the long run. Another option, sell the taupe/black you got on ebay that you never wore and buy both the medium and small, worth it if you are going to wear the black and white small and medium.


Good luck deciding!! Also you should post a "Pashli collection" pic I want to see these beauties!


----------



## OsloChic

Divealicious said:


> A family pic  still very much in love with both of them



I &#9829; your floral print one! Is it all leather btw?


----------



## Divealicious

OsloChic said:


> I &#9829; your floral print one! Is it all leather btw?



Thank you! No, the floral parts are canvas


----------



## AEGIS

Jaime said:


> If you mean the shoulder strap coming unclipped then yes. Mine did that on one side alot as well as flipping over and tipping my stuff out a few times. I sold it.
> Bought another because I liked the colour but didn't use it and sold that too.
> I now have no Pashlis anymore as I sold my medium recently as well.





la_gamine said:


> It happened once on my mini so far. No issue with the medium Pashli, but for medium I rarely use the shoulder strap



Yea I returned it due to that defect and got something else. I just find that unacceptable for a bag. It's not the most expensive thing but still.  If i find it on ebay for a cheaper price I will pick it back up...or if it goes on sale.


----------



## sammie225

Just received my mini and it's totally cute and it fits so much more than i thought


----------



## OsloChic

sammie225 said:


> Just received my mini and it's totally cute and it fits so much more than i thought



Yey! 
It looks beautiful, congratulations 

P.S. how's that chanel book?


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

Thanks so much for the feedback everyone! After much deliberation I finally figured out which Pashli to purchase and just placed my order!! I won't give away the details of my order just yet, but I feel very good about my decision (I think, lol). I still haven't seen the bag in person but I am almost certain that I will love it. I will be sure to post a reveal when my new bag arrives! 
Also, as requested I will try to also post a family shot sometime soon as this will make for my fifth Pashli and I think comparison shots will be helpful for those thinking of pulling the trigger on a Lim in the future. 
Anddddd now we wait... &#128230;&#128555;&#128092;


----------



## natot

Hi, this is my first and only 3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli bag, bought in Singapore on early 2014




Love the combination of teal, white and black even though the white part easily gets stained and dirty by dust.


----------



## annester2014

Finally got my pashli! &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Divealicious

natot said:


> Hi, this is my first and only 3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli bag, bought in Singapore on early 2014
> 
> View attachment 2712531
> 
> 
> Love the combination of teal, white and black even though the white part easily gets stained and dirty by dust.



Bag twins! 



annester2014 said:


> Finally got my pashli! &#128513;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2712951
> View attachment 2712952



Very pretty, congrats!


----------



## cparroyo777

Hello ladies! I would just like to ask, considering versatility, which would color would you go for, Ink or Black? TYIA =)


----------



## annester2014

Divealicious said:


> Bag twins!
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty, congrats!




Thanks!  I'm kinda bummed that the gusset aren't as structured as they used to be.  It's more flimsy now on the sides, but the middle part where it is woven with silver is still structured so far!


----------



## sammie225

OsloChic said:


> Yey!
> It looks beautiful, congratulations
> 
> P.S. how's that chanel book?


it's great,the photography is beautiful to look at


----------



## Jnly

I really want a pashli bag but i have yet to see one with non grainey leather? I really like smooth leather and looks less cheap.. anyone else feel this way too?


----------



## Jaime

Never been a fan of the smooth leather myself. Not on that style anyway.


----------



## Divealicious

I have  one with grainy leather and one smooth. I like both. The smooth looks more polished and the grainy more casual imho


----------



## Nikoru0111

I'm thinking about getting a pashli for work. How much can you fit in the medium? What is the inside of the bag lined in? Does it feel luxurious or cheap? I'm very particular with the inside of the bag haha. The other bag I'm considering is a prada. This one is much cheaper though. Is it made in China?


----------



## la_gamine

Into a medium pashli you can fit a MacBook Air and any documents in A4 format. It is very spacious and sturdy. Does not feel or look cheap and is very well made. All the stitching is perfect and hardware is great. The only thing I am not sure about is the clasp as I don't use it much


----------



## la_gamine

I'd go for the ink but it depends on your personal wardrobe. I wanted the ink one badly because it is stunning but ended up getting taupe because it would be a better fit for my wardrobe


----------



## heeleenaaa

I am a mini bag lover who just cannot resist mini bags!!! I just got a givenchy mini antigona in black but it might be a little too formal for daily use. I have the 3.1 phillip lim mini pashli satchel in mind but I am contemplating between black, taupe and electric blue!!! Help, anyone?


----------



## Nikoru0111

la_gamine said:


> I'd go for the ink but it depends on your personal wardrobe. I wanted the ink one badly because it is stunning but ended up getting taupe because it would be a better fit for my wardrobe



Yes that's the exact one I was thinking of. Love the colour and for some reason I'm really into navy atm. Thanks for your help! I'm  probably going to pick on up at the 3.1 Philip Lim boutique in Tokyo at the weekend


----------



## OsloChic

Nikoru0111 said:


> Yes that's the exact one I was thinking of. Love the colour and for some reason I'm really into navy atm. Thanks for your help! I'm  probably going to pick on up at the 3.1 Philip Lim boutique in Tokyo at the weekend



I would consider navy or a similar dark color in this bag for sure. It's such a classic design that, in my opinion at least, looks very nice in colors such as navy or forest green. I have an aubergine/burgundy one from a few years back though so I'm biased  But I do get a lot of complements on it! Fits my grey/black/blue winter wardrobe very well


----------



## jayohwhy

After years of wanting one, I'm finally in with my medium black pashli! I love how it looks just like a normal bag but it's made with nicer material. I think I'm over anything with logos and want the "stealth wealth" look. I ended up paying FP because I wanted the black to wear everywhere...


----------



## princeali189

Hello All! Does anyone know about the quality of the strap on the pashli? I want to get the large size (probably black) for school, and I have a tendency to pack a lot; 13 in Macbook Air, iPad mini, wireless keyboard, chargers and basic essentials. I won't put my textbooks in it (I have LV and I don't think those bags could hold up to my science textbooks :greengrin. Since I'm a guy I probably won't use the handles and will just use the strap exclusively. My main concern is with where the strap connects with the bag. It doesn't look like it can take much weight for long periods of time. Has anyone had issues with this? If needed I could use carry my iPad and leave my computer at home, but that might lead to me using the bag less than I would like. Thank you!!!!


----------



## NFOM16

I love this handbag, YouTube have a few good reviews & un boxing of this style.


----------



## quynh_1206

jayohwhy said:


> After years of wanting one, I'm finally in with my medium black pashli! I love how it looks just like a normal bag but it's made with nicer material. I think I'm over anything with logos and want the "stealth wealth" look. I ended up paying FP because I wanted the black to wear everywhere...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2717889





Love the bag! Like you, I have been lusting over this bag for over a year now and finally got one a month ago, and I love it! The leather really is so nice and durable!


----------



## jessdressed

princeali189 said:


> Hello All! Does anyone know about the quality of the strap on the pashli? I want to get the large size (probably black) for school, and I have a tendency to pack a lot; 13 in Macbook Air, iPad mini, wireless keyboard, chargers and basic essentials. I won't put my textbooks in it (I have LV and I don't think those bags could hold up to my science textbooks :greengrin. Since I'm a guy I probably won't use the handles and will just use the strap exclusively. My main concern is with where the strap connects with the bag. It doesn't look like it can take much weight for long periods of time. Has anyone had issues with this? If needed I could use carry my iPad and leave my computer at home, but that might lead to me using the bag less than I would like. Thank you!!!!




I had the large and just the bag alone it's heavy. I've stuffed it and carried it by the strap and had no issues except for the weight. So that's something to consider.


----------



## amberlee9

Hello everyone, I am thinking about this bag for school and some days might have to carry a 15" macbook pro... will the large fit it? I am between this style and a Rebecca Minkoff Jules satchel. Also, I came across this ebay listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301278651052?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648 and was wondering if anyone had seen/heard of this style before? I like the smooth leather and silver hardware the most. Thanks for any input!


----------



## Jaime

I bought a large with that intention. Yes it fit but it didn't feel strong enough at all. I imagine it wouldn't have lasted long carrying that. So I sent the bag back.


----------



## la_gamine

Nikoru0111 said:


> Yes that's the exact one I was thinking of. Love the colour and for some reason I'm really into navy atm. Thanks for your help! I'm  probably going to pick on up at the 3.1 Philip Lim boutique in Tokyo at the weekend



Enjoy your bag!
I am so jealous First because you are getting the navy one ( I went through agony choosing between navy and taupe) and second because I am dying to go to Tokyo


----------



## juleeanna

amberlee9 said:


> Hello everyone, I am thinking about this bag for school and some days might have to carry a 15" macbook pro... will the large fit it? I am between this style and a Rebecca Minkoff Jules satchel. Also, I came across this ebay listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301278651052?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648 and was wondering if anyone had seen/heard of this style before? I like the smooth leather and silver hardware the most. Thanks for any input!



I had a large one and then sold it, I wanted to use the shoulder strap with it but it was waaaay too long (I'm 5'5), and even if I would have adjusted the strap by punching more holes, I don't think it would have looked good. So, if you want to carry school stuff and a laptop in there, I wouldn't rely on the shoulder strap. If you carry with the handles, it'll probably be too heavy. 
Hope this helps


----------



## amberlee9

juleeanna said:


> I had a large one and then sold it, I wanted to use the shoulder strap with it but it was waaaay too long (I'm 5'5), and even if I would have adjusted the strap by punching more holes, I don't think it would have looked good. So, if you want to carry school stuff and a laptop in there, I wouldn't rely on the shoulder strap. If you carry with the handles, it'll probably be too heavy.
> Hope this helps




Thanks this does really help. I still really love the style of the bag and I want a designer purse regardless of using it for school. Would you recommend as a purse only? I am thinking of getting the smooth leather only because it has silver hardware and I don't like the look of gold + black. For school I decided to just get a back pack (:

Also, I really only use the long strap on my purses and it's one of the reasons I really love this bag... I'm 5'6" tho /:


----------



## Jaime

I'd probably go the medium as it's the best size. Not as awkward as the large and actually fits my stuff unlike the mini. 
I got over the style really quickly though so I no longer have any Pashlis (have had 4 total) and I'm not a fan of this bag in smooth leather for a few reasons but that's just me/my preference.


----------



## juleeanna

amberlee9 said:


> Thanks this does really help. I still really love the style of the bag and I want a designer purse regardless of using it for school. Would you recommend as a purse only? I am thinking of getting the smooth leather only because it has silver hardware and I don't like the look of gold + black. For school I decided to just get a back pack (:
> 
> Also, I really only use the long strap on my purses and it's one of the reasons I really love this bag... I'm 5'6" tho /:



I would probably go for the medium size Pashli as a purse, or maybe even the smallest one. I haven't been the owner of the medium (it's currently on my wishlist) but I think the shoulder strap works much better than with the large. I think that the size too is just right. Not too big, not too small. 
I've also been eyeing the Alexander Wang Marion bag as a purse. Cute alternative!


----------



## amberlee9

juleeanna said:


> I would probably go for the medium size Pashli as a purse, or maybe even the smallest one. I haven't been the owner of the medium (it's currently on my wishlist) but I think the shoulder strap works much better than with the large. I think that the size too is just right. Not too big, not too small.
> I've also been eyeing the Alexander Wang Marion bag as a purse. Cute alternative!




I'm going for the medium! Do you think $600 is a good price for a taupe? I found one on poshmark but have there been taupe mediums that sell in the $500-$550 range?


----------



## amberlee9

Jaime said:


> I'd probably go the medium as it's the best size. Not as awkward as the large and actually fits my stuff unlike the mini.
> I got over the style really quickly though so I no longer have any Pashlis (have had 4 total) and I'm not a fan of this bag in smooth leather for a few reasons but that's just me/my preference.




What are you into now?


----------



## amberlee9

Sorry for so many post but could someone authenticate this: https://poshmark.com/listing/RESERVED-31-Phillip-Lim-Pashli-Medium-Satchel-53f2a3382d2490396001d264

I know she provides receipt but it is still advised to be weary. Thank you!

Also, how do others find the leather? I've come across a lot of people saying the leather is weird and rubbery and looks cheap.


----------



## Meaghanb123

amberlee9 said:


> Sorry for so many post but could someone authenticate this: https://poshmark.com/listing/RESERVED-31-Phillip-Lim-Pashli-Medium-Satchel-53f2a3382d2490396001d264
> 
> I know she provides receipt but it is still advised to be weary. Thank you!
> 
> Also, how do others find the leather? I've come across a lot of people saying the leather is weird and rubbery and looks cheap.



I think this is actually the large, looks that way from the pictures and also the receipt shows it as $895 which is the price of the larges- mediums are less.

That being said I just received this exact bag today new from Saks and I love it! The leather is beautiful- very thick and it feels incredibly durable. It is large though! I debated between the medium and the large and I went with the large because I wanted to use it as a work bag. If I were going to use it more as an everyday purse I would Definitely go with the medium


----------



## lvlouis

How much was this? I love the colors & the fur detail


----------



## xolilppox

After my last splurge (jumbo cavier chanel) I said that was it for a while... But after a year long wait I took the plunge and purchased a pashli online! I live in NYC and always eyeing every girl who has one, so why not- I deserve it! One thing I'm finding quite annoying/ interesting is that these bags seem to ways be changing with serials #s, interior, etching in medal etc  makes it hard to read up on them when there is not much out there- whateves love it and I can now rock mine!!


----------



## JennyErin

xolilppox said:


> After my last splurge (jumbo cavier chanel) I said that was it for a while... But after a year long wait I took the plunge and purchased a pashli online! I live in NYC and always eyeing every girl who has one, so why not- I deserve it! One thing I'm finding quite annoying/ interesting is that these bags seem to ways be changing with serials #s, interior, etching in medal etc  makes it hard to read up on them when there is not much out there- whateves love it and I can now rock mine!!





She is gorgeous!


----------



## mekj1986

OMG have you guys seen the new Orchid colour? I have always had a soft spot for these bags but this pink/purple with the gunmetal hardware is a stunner!!! I think the saving will have to begin now!


----------



## Minkette

xolilppox said:


> After my last splurge (jumbo cavier chanel) I said that was it for a while... But after a year long wait I took the plunge and purchased a pashli online! I live in NYC and always eyeing every girl who has one, so why not- I deserve it! One thing I'm finding quite annoying/ interesting is that these bags seem to ways be changing with serials #s, interior, etching in medal etc  makes it hard to read up on them when there is not much out there- whateves love it and I can now rock mine!!



Is this the medium?


----------



## xolilppox

Minkette said:


> Is this the medium?




Hi yes medium  I normally have the largest of every bag I own but decided to mix things up!


----------



## la_gamine

xolilppox said:


> After my last splurge (jumbo cavier chanel) I said that was it for a while... But after a year long wait I took the plunge and purchased a pashli online! I live in NYC and always eyeing every girl who has one, so why not- I deserve it! One thing I'm finding quite annoying/ interesting is that these bags seem to ways be changing with serials #s, interior, etching in medal etc  makes it hard to read up on them when there is not much out there- whateves love it and I can now rock mine!!



Medium is the best!


----------



## Minkette

I love large bags too! I'm very short tho so I haven't found the shape of the pashli to be flattering.


----------



## Jesssh

mekj1986 said:


> OMG have you guys seen the new Orchid colour? I have always had a soft spot for these bags but this pink/purple with the gunmetal hardware is a stunner!!! I think the saving will have to begin now!



Beautiful!


----------



## mekj1986

Jesssh said:


> Beautiful!


I was looking at the MK Selma with my husband and he had nothing good to say about it then he saw the Pashli in orchid and as good as insisted I needed it.. he's not usually super excited about me spending my money on expensive items so if he likes this it must be a stunner, haha.. expect pictures in the next month or two once I've saved up!


----------



## Meaghanb123

mekj1986 said:


> I was looking at the MK Selma with my husband and he had nothing good to say about it then he saw the Pashli in orchid and as good as insisted I needed it.. he's not usually super excited about me spending my money on expensive items so if he likes this it must be a stunner, haha.. expect pictures in the next month or two once I've saved up!



Is it an exclusive color to the Phillip Lim website or have you seen it elsewhere?


----------



## mekj1986

Meaghanb123 said:


> Is it an exclusive color to the Phillip Lim website or have you seen it elsewhere?


I'm in the UK, the only place I've been it online is MyWardrobe.com but I saw it in Harvey Nichols Leeds (not that that will help you, haha) so I'm assuming it's not exclusive just brand new. The only blogger I've found that's featured it is within the past 2 weeks so like I say.. brand new. There's also an amazing metallic teal I LOVE but think I'd get more use from the Orchid.. such a beautiful colour! If I got back to 'visit' I'll take a photo


----------



## babysunshine

Wondering if this bag will get smooshy after using for some time. I like smooshy leather over structured and stiff leather.


----------



## jayohwhy

babysunshine said:


> Wondering if this bag will get smooshy after using for some time. I like smooshy leather over structured and stiff leather.




I had one and returned it for being too heavy. However, before I returned it I found that the leather is really stiff from the way they treat it and seems like it will stay that way forever, which makes the good side that it will always look good and the bad side that it will never soften up.


----------



## babysunshine

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

So this is very late, but I finally wanted to post photos of my newest Pashli purchase. I got this a few weeks ago but haven't had the chance to do a reveal. A few weeks before, I made a post about my dilemma, as I just couldn't make up my mind which Pashli would be my next acquisition. A few of you replied with feedback which I truly appreciated and with that, finally made a decision! 
Here is my brand new 3.1 Phillip Lim medium Pashli satchel in black/cream:







I am so pleased with this choice and very glad I listened to everyone's feedback! As previously mentioned I had another one that was almost identical but was more of a taupe and white rather then the black and white that I was going for. Several of you suggested selling that one and purchasing the new version. I recently took the older Pashli to a consignment store near my work, and they actually listed it on eBay a few days ago (actually ends today so fingers crossed, I hope it sells!). I am too impatient and bought the new bag before selling the old one anyway, and if it does sell I will put that money towards the same Pashli but in the mini size (I am weird I know, but I just loved this color way so much!). Hopefully sooner then later because I can't wait to get the mini, too! 

Ironically I found out about this consignment store/eBay seller by coming across a beautiful 3.1PL cracked leather Wednesday Boston satchel two weeks ago that was listed for a steal that I just couldn't pass up. Would anyone like me to post pictures? It's in perfect condition and it's really stunning.
Thanks for letting me share everyone


----------



## Wudge

THELOGICOF_LUV said:


> So this is very late, but I finally wanted to post photos of my newest Pashli purchase. I got this a few weeks ago but haven't had the chance to do a reveal. A few weeks before, I made a post about my dilemma, as I just couldn't make up my mind which Pashli would be my next acquisition. A few of you replied with feedback which I truly appreciated and with that, finally made a decision!
> Here is my brand new 3.1 Phillip Lim medium Pashli satchel in black/cream:
> View attachment 2740003
> 
> View attachment 2740005
> 
> View attachment 2740006
> 
> 
> I am so pleased with this choice and very glad I listened to everyone's feedback! As previously mentioned I had another one that was almost identical but was more of a taupe and white rather then the black and white that I was going for. Several of you suggested selling that one and purchasing the new version. I recently took the older Pashli to a consignment store near my work, and they actually listed it on eBay a few days ago (actually ends today so fingers crossed, I hope it sells!). I am too impatient and bought the new bag before selling the old one anyway, and if it does sell I will put that money towards the same Pashli but in the mini size (I am weird I know, but I just loved this color way so much!). Hopefully sooner then later because I can't wait to get the mini, too!
> 
> Ironically I found out about this consignment store/eBay seller by coming across a beautiful 3.1PL cracked leather Wednesday Boston satchel two weeks ago that was listed for a steal that I just couldn't pass up. Would anyone like me to post pictures? It's in perfect condition and it's really stunning.
> Thanks for letting me share everyone



Congratulations, it's such a beautiful colour. I'd love to see pictures of your Wednesday Boston.


----------



## drspock7

What do you guys think is a good price for a BNWT large pashli. Last years, rust color.


----------



## ldvcool

Meaghanb123 said:


> Is it an exclusive color to the Phillip Lim website or have you seen it elsewhere?



I think I saw it not only on Phillip Lim website but also Neiman Marcus


----------



## xolilppox

Not a happy camper this morning...  I have had my pashil a few weeks and noticed theres like this weird color transfer/ dirty etc / not sure what it is... what should I do? I have had success with baby wipes in the past/ apple leather cleaner what do you all think I should do to help? I haven't even carried the bag that many times


----------



## Skamanda

xolilppox said:


> Not a happy camper this morning...  I have had my pashil a few weeks and noticed theres like this weird color transfer/ dirty etc / not sure what it is... what should I do? I have had success with baby wipes in the past/ apple leather cleaner what do you all think I should do to help? I haven't even carried the bag that many times




I have the same bag/color and had some color transfer from jeans in the same spots. I used baby wipes and it came off right away. Hope that helps you too!


----------



## xolilppox

Skamanda said:


> I have the same bag/color and had some color transfer from jeans in the same spots. I used baby wipes and it came off right away. Hope that helps you too!




Thanks for your reply it def helped going to work harder on it this weekend ... It was like a maroon color rubbing off, not even sure what it could be &#128513;


----------



## YST

Hi, it's been over a year since I purchased the Pashli Mini and this happened to the clasp on the shoulder strap. I bought it at Saks online and they stated since a year has passed since the purchase date they can't take it in for repairs. (I live in the Netherlands). Has anyone else had this problem and know what to do?


----------



## missmoimoi

jayohwhy said:


> I had one and returned it for being too heavy. However, before I returned it I found that the leather is really stiff from the way they treat it and seems like it will stay that way forever, which makes the good side that it will always look good and the bad side that it will never soften up.



Our downtown Winners (Canada) has a large buff Pashli for $699.  It is amazingly heavy but imo it also even looks heavy.  I'm happy not to pursue - my wish list is plenty long as it is


----------



## juleeanna

missmoimoi said:


> Our downtown Winners (Canada) has a large buff Pashli for $699.  It is amazingly heavy but imo it also even looks heavy.  I'm happy not to pursue - my wish list is plenty long as it is



Was this in Toronto at Queen West? I had no idea that Winners has them!


----------



## nwhite

Skamanda said:


> I have the same bag/color and had some color transfer from jeans in the same spots. I used baby wipes and it came off right away. Hope that helps you too!



I had the same thing happen to my white one from my jeans.  I've just left it, but I'll try the baby wipes now.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## nwhite

xolilppox said:


> After my last splurge (jumbo cavier chanel) I said that was it for a while... But after a year long wait I took the plunge and purchased a pashli online! I live in NYC and always eyeing every girl who has one, so why not- I deserve it! One thing I'm finding quite annoying/ interesting is that these bags seem to ways be changing with serials #s, interior, etching in medal etc  makes it hard to read up on them when there is not much out there- whateves love it and I can now rock mine!!



Love this color!!  Gorgeous.  She is the perfect size for you.


----------



## Kdiane

Hello!

I really want the Pashli in Taupe, medium (but still thinking about the large -i'm 5'3) and i am travelling to New York next week!

I have a few questions of you girls/guys and your experience with the Pashli:

1. Does the push lock on the front, easily scratch on each other (when unlocked, and grazing on one another - if you get what i mean?). Or does it get easily scratched in general? (Pics would be great!)

2. How easy do jean stains transfer on the Taupe colour?

3. Where would be the cheapest place to purchase the Pashli in New York City?

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hi ladies,  after scouring pages of luscious bag candy, I've fallen head over heels with the Pashli but am still pondering whether the mini or medium works better for me. I noticed I have just missed the sale in May with discounts going up to 40% off. Will anyone know when the next sale is going to happen again? I am completely smitten with the Orchid color and wonder whether is it a Spring/Summer color? *just worried it'll no longer be available if I were to wait till the next sale. Thanks in advance for sharing.


----------



## gurlsaved

Kdiane said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> I really want the Pashli in Taupe, medium (but still thinking about the large -i'm 5'3) and i am travelling to New York next week!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few questions of you girls/guys and your experience with the Pashli:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Does the push lock on the front, easily scratch on each other (when unlocked, and grazing on one another - if you get what i mean?). Or does it get easily scratched in general? (Pics would be great!)
> 
> 
> 
> 2. How easy do jean stains transfer on the Taupe colour?
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Where would be the cheapest place to purchase the Pashli in New York City?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!




I can answer one of your questions based on experience. I have the mini taupe and so it always runs on jeans but no color transfer! It doesn't seem like a bag to easily get color transfer.


----------



## xolilppox

Sharing what I think is a brilliant idea &#128540;&#128540;&#128540; I have been reading that a lot of people are having issues with locks scratching/ peeling on pashli I wrapped thread around the lock to keep it from scratching the clasp!!


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

xolilppox said:


> View attachment 2754150
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing what I think is a brilliant idea &#128540;&#128540;&#128540; I have been reading that a lot of people are having issues with locks scratching/ peeling on pashli I wrapped thread around the lock to keep it from scratching the clasp!!




Such a smart idea! You will definitely have to report back and let us know how it works out!


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

I am in desperate need of an opinion!
Torn between two these mini Pashlis for my next Lim purchase:

Option #1:


Pros:
- I already own this in Medium and know that I LOVE the color 
- Will match most of what I wear
- Will get a ton of use out of it

Cons:
- Already own it in medium. Is it silly to buy the same bag but in the mini?
- Would wear the bag crossbody and worry about possible color transfer on the cream portion of the print 

Option #2:


	

		
			
		

		
	
 (Oil slick version)
Pros:
- Love the look of this bag! 
- Different and unlike anything I have in my collection
- Like the thought of having a bit of color while still keeping things on the dark/somewhat neutral side

Cons:
- Have always loved the 'Oil slick' trend, but worry about how much use I will get out of it since I am not a very colorful dresser
- Not a huge fan of the fingerprints that come with patent leather 
- Worry about the 'Oil slick' fading or rubbing off and onto my clothing
- Higher price for a mini Pashli
- Is it too trendy?

Which one should I choose? TYIA!&#9996;&#65039;


----------



## JennyErin

I vote option 2


----------



## ajindoll

As another preventative scratch option, I've placed a screen protector on top of the gold buckle. It's working really well and you can't tell there's anything on it.


----------



## Skamanda

Kdiane said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> I really want the Pashli in Taupe, medium (but still thinking about the large -i'm 5'3) and i am travelling to New York next week!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few questions of you girls/guys and your experience with the Pashli:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Does the push lock on the front, easily scratch on each other (when unlocked, and grazing on one another - if you get what i mean?). Or does it get easily scratched in general? (Pics would be great!)
> 
> 
> 
> 2. How easy do jean stains transfer on the Taupe colour?
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Where would be the cheapest place to purchase the Pashli in New York City?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!




I have gotten denim transfer from carrying it crossbody, but it easily came off with baby wipes. 

The front lock scratches but I honestly don't have a problem with it. It isn't noticeable unless you're closely inspecting the lock. Here's what mine looks like after ~10 months of use.
	

		
			
		

		
	




I love my medium taupe pashli and would recommend it to anyone. Hope that helps!


----------



## bacmap

Hi everybody, Is it possible if the same bag but they have different colored lining inside? Thanks!


----------



## mintyinti

Hi All,

I recently purchased an Oxblood Pashli at the New York sample sale, but the hardware seems to be broken for the strap, any ideas on how I can get it fixed?

I've e-mailed Phillip Lim and they said they can send me the hardware for $75 (so expensive!) and then I would have to find a leather specialist...any recommendations around this?






Thank you!


----------



## Drunk Shopper

Who wants to see what arrived today?? &#128525;


----------



## cpdoll

THELOGICOF_LUV said:


> I am in desperate need of an opinion!
> Torn between two these mini Pashlis for my next Lim purchase:
> 
> Option #1:
> View attachment 2754329
> 
> Pros:
> - I already own this in Medium and know that I LOVE the color
> - Will match most of what I wear
> - Will get a ton of use out of it
> 
> Cons:
> - Already own it in medium. Is it silly to buy the same bag but in the mini?
> - Would wear the bag crossbody and worry about possible color transfer on the cream portion of the print
> 
> Option #2:
> View attachment 2754335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Oil slick version)
> Pros:
> - Love the look of this bag!
> - Different and unlike anything I have in my collection
> - Like the thought of having a bit of color while still keeping things on the dark/somewhat neutral side
> 
> Cons:
> - Have always loved the 'Oil slick' trend, but worry about how much use I will get out of it since I am not a very colorful dresser
> - Not a huge fan of the fingerprints that come with patent leather
> - Worry about the 'Oil slick' fading or rubbing off and onto my clothing
> - Higher price for a mini Pashli
> - Is it too trendy?
> 
> Which one should I choose? TYIA!&#9996;&#65039;



The first one!! It seems like you love it more and you know you will get good use out of it!!


----------



## Slc9

Drunk Shopper said:


> Who wants to see what arrived today?? &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2762734


Stunning color!  I'm looking to get my first Pashli Mini 



THELOGICOF_LUV said:


> I am in desperate need of an opinion!
> Torn between two these mini Pashlis for my next Lim purchase:
> 
> Option #1:
> View attachment 2754329
> 
> Pros:
> - I already own this in Medium and know that I LOVE the color
> - Will match most of what I wear
> - Will get a ton of use out of it
> 
> Cons:
> - Already own it in medium. Is it silly to buy the same bag but in the mini?
> - Would wear the bag crossbody and worry about possible color transfer on the cream portion of the print
> 
> Option #2:
> View attachment 2754335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Oil slick version)
> Pros:
> - Love the look of this bag!
> - Different and unlike anything I have in my collection
> - Like the thought of having a bit of color while still keeping things on the dark/somewhat neutral side
> 
> Cons:
> - Have always loved the 'Oil slick' trend, but worry about how much use I will get out of it since I am not a very colorful dresser
> - Not a huge fan of the fingerprints that come with patent leather
> - Worry about the 'Oil slick' fading or rubbing off and onto my clothing
> - Higher price for a mini Pashli
> - Is it too trendy?
> 
> Which one should I choose? TYIA!&#9996;&#65039;


I vote Black Cream!


----------



## la_gamine

Drunk Shopper said:


> Who wants to see what arrived today?? &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2762734



Lovely color!


----------



## nwhite

Drunk Shopper said:


> Who wants to see what arrived today?? &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2762734




Gorgeous!!  Love the color.


----------



## Bubach

Hi ladies,

I've just got large Pashli satchel and I love how it can fit all my stuff, but I'm having a problem with its shape. I plan to wear it unzipped, but the corners do not stick out like in the stock photos (i.e. shape is rectangular and not trapeze as I'd like it to be).

Is there a way to achieve this trapeze shape without overloading the bag with too much stuff (it's already quite heavy even when it's half full)??

Thanks!


----------



## JennyErin

Drunk Shopper said:


> Who wants to see what arrived today?? &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2762734



Oooooo wow!!! That is absolutely gorgeous!! Congrats on her!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Drunk Shopper said:


> Who wants to see what arrived today?? ]



Gorgeous!


----------



## Drunk Shopper

Thanks all! She's out for her first spin today at work, and I keep turning around to make sure it's still on my desk. The metallic was obviously a little frivolous, but why buy if it's not fun?


----------



## bagness

AEGIS said:


> Does anyone's straps just come unbuckled on the mini bag? I am not sure why this keeps happening.  I think I am going to return it unfortunately bc of this defect.



This has happened to my a few times and I thought mine was the only one!

One time it became unbuckled and i dropped my whole bag onto asphalt ground and the hardware got really scratches because of it...
i usually take good care of my bags and i can't believe that after all these efforts to keep my baby in a mint condition, it still got these ugly scratches...


----------



## clauvert

Kdiane said:


> Hello!
> 
> I really want the Pashli in Taupe, medium (but still thinking about the large -i'm 5'3) and i am travelling to New York next week!
> 
> I have a few questions of you girls/guys and your experience with the Pashli:
> 
> 1. Does the push lock on the front, easily scratch on each other (when unlocked, and grazing on one another - if you get what i mean?). Or does it get easily scratched in general? (Pics would be great!)
> 
> 2. How easy do jean stains transfer on the Taupe colour?
> 
> 3. Where would be the cheapest place to purchase the Pashli in New York City?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!


i just received the medium pashli in storm and i loooove it! but i'm 5'10" an it looks totally huge on me. i had to buy this size because i needed something to carry a macbook 13" and it fits perfectly. i wouldn't pick the large one if i was you, the medium is already quite heavy and big.


----------



## lazeny

Drunk Shopper said:


> Who wants to see what arrived today?? &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2762734



What a gorgeous bag!


----------



## ElleKaye

Hello everyone. Started lurking on this board a few weeks ago and becoming obsessed with the mini. I'm sure these questions have been answered before, but I became very distracted by the pictures when going through all the posts!

Can you give me your opinion on the following: Would the mini look too small on someone 5'7" (clothing size 6)? Would a Kindle fit in the mini? And lastly, where are you ladies finding these on sale? I haven't narrowed down a color yet, but I'm thinking either ink or taupe. TIA!


----------



## palmbeachpink

ElleKaye said:


> Hello everyone. Started lurking on this board a few weeks ago and becoming obsessed with the mini. I'm sure these questions have been answered before, but I became very distracted by the pictures when going through all the posts!
> 
> Can you give me your opinion on the following: Would the mini look too small on someone 5'7" (clothing size 6)? Would a Kindle fit in the mini? And lastly, where are you ladies finding these on sale? I haven't narrowed down a color yet, but I'm thinking either ink or taupe. TIA!



the straps are long, mini would be great! ill try kindle later and let you know!


----------



## ElleKaye

Thank you palmbeachpink!! Any idea if the colors ink and taupe ever go on sale?


----------



## Realitychick

Hi, can any one help me out with these pics on ebay of mini in ink? The seller doesn't accept questions or allow returns but ebay with cover me if the product is not as described ( fake ) Thankshttp://www.ebay.com/itm/3-1-Phillip-Lim-Mini-Pashli-Satchel-In-Ink-/321539700074?


----------



## Realitychick

Sorry, I don't know why I can't post the link.


----------



## Jaime

I don't know about its authenticity but the pictures aren't very clear, zero feedback of the seller and if they cannot be sent questions that to me is unsettling. 
Ebay would cover you for item not as described but I wouldn't risk it or give them the business since they aren't able to accept communication.
I'd be steering clear of this one.


----------



## Realitychick

Jaime said:


> I don't know about its authenticity but the pictures aren't very clear, zero feedback of the seller and if they cannot be sent questions that to me is unsettling.
> Ebay would cover you for item not as described but I wouldn't risk it or give them the business since they aren't able to accept communication.
> I'd be steering clear of this one.


Thanks! good advice, I am passing but kinda sad!


----------



## lawyer2121

Drunk Shopper said:


> Who wants to see what arrived today?? &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2762734


What a stunning color! I have this bag in the deep green and I truly hope you enjoy her as much as I have mine! XO


----------



## Drunk Shopper

lawyer2121 said:


> What a stunning color! I have this bag in the deep green and I truly hope you enjoy her as much as I have mine! XO




Seriously, it's AMAZING. I am obsessed! So glad I have yall who understand me. I've carried it for two weeks solid!!


----------



## sheilaR

ElleKaye said:


> Hello everyone. Started lurking on this board a few weeks ago and becoming obsessed with the mini. I'm sure these questions have been answered before, but I became very distracted by the pictures when going through all the posts!
> 
> 
> 
> Can you give me your opinion on the following: Would the mini look too small on someone 5'7" (clothing size 6)? Would a Kindle fit in the mini? And lastly, where are you ladies finding these on sale? I haven't narrowed down a color yet, but I'm thinking either ink or taupe. TIA!




My ipad mini fits perfectly if that helps. A small compact wallet, MAC mineralize skin finish powder, lipstick, boscia oil blotting paper, wet ones or tissue, and my iphone 5s.. I still have a bit of room left after that. I'm 5'6 (size0-2).


----------



## h4lfad1me

Hi everyone, I've been carrying my pashli for a while now but don't like the fact that the handles keep "sagging/falling down" when I'm using the strap. Does everyone else's handles do this or is there a way to keep it stiff and sitting strait up when using the straps?


----------



## Jaime

Wrapping the little leather strip around both handles usually keeps them together.


----------



## h4lfad1me

Jaime said:


> Wrapping the little leather strip around both handles usually keeps them together.


oh, i meant the part of the handles attached to the bag are saggy--not the ends where the leather strip holds them together. i guess everyone else's is okay then?


----------



## Alycia

hi everyone, where can i get a philip lim mini pashli on sales right now ?


----------



## Alycia

need a pashli mini urgently


----------



## MsMarcel

I have the large Pashli in black, white and rich teal color block. I purchased it at the Nordstrom Anni sale in August and it was an absolute STEAL, I think it's a perfect combo of colors for fall and winter. These days I love colorblock anything!! 

The bag is really cool. It looks amazing; edgy and sophisticated, a little bit of masculine energy to it. Aside from the gussets, it doesn't remind me of the Celine at all as everyone fusses about -- the Pashli has more of a downtown cool vibe. 

I'm not sure how long I'll hold on to it though. I love it, I love the IDEA of it, but I'm not sure if I love carrying it. Like everyone else is saying, It's HEAVY DUTY. The medium is less cumbersome, and the mini is fine, but I basically feel like I'm toting around a piece of luggage. I can fit my Macbook Pro inside but NOPE, not gonna lug that around all day. 

I'm 5'4" and the strap is ridiculously long. This can be remedied with a trip to a leather repair shop to punch more holes in the strap but it almost seems like the strap should be more substantial width-wise to stand up to the mass of the bag. It's just proportionally uncomfortable. 

I'm also scared about the top flap being white. It's a smoother leather, not the pebbled texture like the rest of the bag, so it will probably scratch easily, and I'm terrified of getting it dirty. The closure is pretty tricky and also scratches easily. 

I would love it if he made a Pashli-like tote, without the top flap, maybe a little more lightweight, that could be worn on the shoulder comfortably. A girl can dream...

/rant


----------



## SartLove

Agreed - can be a bit cumbersome. When I'm carrying the large version, I tuck the main flap into the bag and carry like a tote sometimes. That might also help preserve the white of the flap as it will get less friction.


----------



## Theresazm

Hello ladies! I hope someone can help me. I am buying this bag, but now I've become unsure whether it is the real deal or not. I've read that some of the new pashlis have serial number and this does. Can someone please tell if this pashli looks ok? 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Slc9

So exciting about my new Mini Pashli


----------



## MsMarcel

Theresazm said:


> Hello ladies! I hope someone can help me. I am buying this bag, but now I've become unsure whether it is the real deal or not. I've read that some of the new pashlis have serial number and this does. Can someone please tell if this pashli looks ok?
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 2784236
> 
> View attachment 2784237
> 
> View attachment 2784238


Looks fine to me. Real deal. 

I LOVE that color combo. 

Good job!


----------



## Drunk Shopper

Small update: my Pashli squeaks when I walk. Like, the metal rubbing. Anyone else?


----------



## Jaime

Mine never used to when I had it but I remember some people in the thread saying theirs did.


----------



## Theresazm

MsMarcel said:


> Looks fine to me. Real deal.
> 
> I LOVE that color combo.
> 
> Good job!



Thank you so much!


----------



## linda2705

I wear my shoulder strap on the shortest hole as i am 160cm.... But does the remaining strap from adjusting bug anyone else? I wish there was a way to hide it


----------



## xJOLE

linda2705 said:


> I wear my shoulder strap on the shortest hole as i am 160cm.... But does the remaining strap from adjusting bug anyone else? I wish there was a way to hide it
> 
> View attachment 2790685


You can try threading the end of the strap back through the loop so that it doesn't hang quite so far down.


----------



## linda2705

xJOLE said:


> You can try threading the end of the strap back through the loop so that it doesn't hang quite so far down.


Thank you for your advice =)


----------



## SweetP101

I love my Pashli, but not the one pocket. It really sucks for a bag that has so much room. One more inside would have been fine.

And I have scatched the metal latch trying to click it in all the time.

But it's my husband's fave bag of mine, so there.


----------



## fayden

i went through this whole thread, and i'm surprised no one has bought the backpack version of this bag yet?  i am looking to get a backpack as i'm getting tired of my shoulders and crook of arm going numb as i stand a lot during my commute to and from work.  anyone?


----------



## Jaime

I personally have never liked the look of it in backpack form. There are so many nicer ones around that I'd go for first.

But if you like it go for it.


----------



## sammysprinkle

This is my new Pashli bag! I have decided to go against getting black for high end bags for the simply reason that many people buy black because it will go with everything. After a while you will end with lots of black and neutral! As I look through my wardrobe I am a very jeans and white shirt kinda girl with silver jewellery. I didnt need another beige or black bag so Orchid it was! Super happy with it, medium size, fits my textbooks and notebooks for uni with the zips closed. Will take some time to get the flaps to stick out more with use. Very early x-mas present. My wardrobe (UK) always have great discount sales with free international shipping. Couldnt resist. Hope you ladies enjoy =)


----------



## sammysprinkle

linda2705 said:


> I wear my shoulder strap on the shortest hole as i am 160cm.... But does the remaining strap from adjusting bug anyone else? I wish there was a way to hide it
> 
> View attachment 2790685



I also wear mine on the shortest hole. I awkwardly tuck the excess strap into the bag.


----------



## Slc9

sammysprinkle said:


> This is my new Pashli bag! I have decided to go against getting black for high end bags for the simply reason that many people buy black because it will go with everything. After a while you will end with lots of black and neutral! As I look through my wardrobe I am a very jeans and white shirt kinda girl with silver jewellery. I didnt need another beige or black bag so Orchid it was! Super happy with it, medium size, fits my textbooks and notebooks for uni with the zips closed. Will take some time to get the flaps to stick out more with use. Very early x-mas present. My wardrobe (UK) always have great discount sales with free international shipping. Couldnt resist. Hope you ladies enjoy =)




Congrats! Gorgeous color!  I'm guilty of always buying black and neutral bags.


----------



## sammysprinkle

Slc9 said:


> Congrats! Gorgeous color!  I'm guilty of always buying black and neutral bags.



Thank you! My shoes are all black and beige, my bags are all relatively neutral too - black, brown/white, brown/tan, one dark navy and now this stunner! It was time for change!


----------



## Meeri

Does anyone have the Pashli in blush? I'm thinking about getting it (I already bidded on one in eBay, oops!) and it would be nice to see more pictures of it  I've always had black bags but now I'm willing to try something new (still not too colorful) that would fit my monochromatic wardrobe and all seasons.


----------



## kaydelongpre

Last year this thread was insane from black friday to christmas with winter sales.  Anyone eyeing on-sale Pashlis right now?


----------



## JennyErin

ssense.com has a lot of great ones they just put on sale if anyone is interested.


https://www.ssense.com/women/sale/31_phillip_lim/bags


----------



## jessl

Hi all, 

Just got this guy in the mail from the Barney's Warehouse sale  black hair & croc stamped leather...

I'm wondering if anyone has a Pashli with the croc embossed leather that can help me out... the leather is extremely stiff, especially on the side panels toward the bottom & I'm wondering if anyone has advice on the best way to condition it. 
The croc pattern happens to fall so that the croc panels meet right where the bag bends and i'm afraid that the leather will crack. I can even feel the edges when I run my finger along the side (i'm attaching pictures because this sounds confusing). This is only an issue on one side because of the way the croc pattern lands.

Long story short, i'm planning to contact the PL customer service, but wanted to see if anyone here had any tips. I'm also thinking about reaching out to Barneys to see if they can send a different one if this can't be remedied.

Any thoughts/advice? TIA!


----------



## palmbeachpink

sammysprinkle said:


> This is my new Pashli bag! I have decided to go against getting black for high end bags for the simply reason that many people buy black because it will go with everything. After a while you will end with lots of black and neutral! As I look through my wardrobe I am a very jeans and white shirt kinda girl with silver jewellery. I didnt need another beige or black bag so Orchid it was! Super happy with it, medium size, fits my textbooks and notebooks for uni with the zips closed. Will take some time to get the flaps to stick out more with use. Very early x-mas present. My wardrobe (UK) always have great discount sales with free international shipping. Couldnt resist. Hope you ladies enjoy =)



that color is divine! it reminds me of a hermes color, tosca + looks fantastic w/jeans!! congrats + enjoy! love these bags!!


----------



## msmsytique

sammysprinkle said:


> This is my new Pashli bag! I have decided to go against getting black for high end bags for the simply reason that many people buy black because it will go with everything. After a while you will end with lots of black and neutral! As I look through my wardrobe I am a very jeans and white shirt kinda girl with silver jewellery. I didnt need another beige or black bag so Orchid it was! Super happy with it, medium size, fits my textbooks and notebooks for uni with the zips closed. Will take some time to get the flaps to stick out more with use. Very early x-mas present. My wardrobe (UK) always have great discount sales with free international shipping. Couldnt resist. Hope you ladies enjoy =)


 
Beautiful! Congrats ^_^


----------



## Minkette

Has anyone had any challenges with wear/tear on the medium pashli crossbody strap?

I have a medium in cobalt on order and still not 100% sure I plan to keep it.

Thanks!!


----------



## Ditchwitch27

Minkette said:


> Has anyone had any challenges with wear/tear on the medium pashli crossbody strap?
> 
> I have a medium in cobalt on order and still not 100% sure I plan to keep it.
> 
> Thanks!!




Had mine for almost a year now. No issues with the strap so far.. &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Minkette

Any additional feedback you all may have on the length of the crossbody strap on the medium pashli. I don't carry many bags by hand and will likely carry it on my shoulder or as a crossbody; however, I am only 5 ft so I want to make sure it is reasonable in terms of length. Otherwise, I'll be returning it!


----------



## Drunk Shopper

Minkette said:


> Any additional feedback you all may have on the length of the crossbody strap on the medium pashli. I don't carry many bags by hand and will likely carry it on my shoulder or as a crossbody; however, I am only 5 ft so I want to make sure it is reasonable in terms of length. Otherwise, I'll be returning it!




I'm 5'2" and often carry it on my shoulder using the strap and haven't had a problem. I tucked the excess strap back into the loop on the strap and it hasn't bothered me since.


----------



## Ilovepurse007

Drunk Shopper said:


> Who wants to see what arrived today?? &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2762734



Love it! Congrats!


----------



## Meeri

Minkette said:


> Any additional feedback you all may have on the length of the crossbody strap on the medium pashli. I don't carry many bags by hand and will likely carry it on my shoulder or as a crossbody; however, I am only 5 ft so I want to make sure it is reasonable in terms of length. Otherwise, I'll be returning it!



It is quite easy to add more holes to the strap (or you can take it to an expert to do it). If you love the bag and the strap is the only thing that bothers you, I don't see a point in returning it because that problem is easily fixed


----------



## Minkette

Great! Thanks guys!


----------



## GeeSmith

Yay!! Santa is coming early. Just opened my naiman marcus package 
And here my medium pashli turqoise metallic.&#10084;&#65039; It


----------



## Minkette

Very pretty! I got my medium pashli in cobalt today and it was quite cumbersome and heavy on my 5 ft average sized frame. I'll be returning it to Neimans in the morning, unfortunately.


----------



## GeeSmith

Thanks. I am 5.2ft tried the large one and its way to bulky on me so i choose medium size which fit me well. Might u consider the small one ? Its kinda cute too.


----------



## Minkette

GeeSmith said:


> Thanks. I am 5.2ft tried the large one and its way to bulky on me so i choose medium size which fit me well. Might u consider the small one ? Its kinda cute too.



It is cute but def not for the price!


----------



## legaldiva

GeeSmith said:


> Yay!! Santa is coming early. Just opened my naiman marcus package
> And here my medium pashli turqoise metallic.&#10084;&#65039; It


 
Did you buy online or find in a store?  I literally JUST emailed NM in Chicago about this exact bag this morning.  I'm hoping they can find it!!!!


----------



## legaldiva

It seems like a lot of the bloggers I follow on Insta have the Pashli, so I've caught the bug.  I love the design, and there are some really unique color combinations.  Great thread!


----------



## GeeSmith

Hi , I bought it from NM on black friday with 30% discount . Hope you can get it too. Have you checked other shopping online ? Or philip lim directly ?


----------



## GeeSmith

I saw orchid color on NM website . I love the color too and wud luv to have it. Really  need to saving up.


----------



## legaldiva

GeeSmith said:


> Hi , I bought it from NM on black friday with 30% discount . Hope you can get it too. Have you checked other shopping online ? Or philip lim directly ?


 
NM Chicago had one, and they are sending it to me. 50% off, too, plus triple points!


----------



## GeeSmith

I saw one on NM and Nordstrom web.
Or have u got it already ? Wud love to see the pic .


----------



## GeeSmith

Ahhh lucky you. Happy for you. .


----------



## rumdrop

hi
this is going to be my first phillip lim
could anyone verify this mini pashli? the first 2 pics are stock photos. 
the seller is fairly new to ebay with 1 feedback....thanks,

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-1-Phillip...r-/221635137426?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## deltalady

I just ordered the medium Pashli in African Violet from ssense for 30% off. I can't wait until it arrives!


----------



## Swtshan7

Have had my eye on the large pashli for a while now, almost got a preowned but this morning before work I saw the large nordstroms colorblock (turq, black and white) for about 60% off....under $400 so I HAD to buy it...should arrive tomorrow....my first phillip lim


----------



## GeeSmith

Swtshan7 said:


> Have had my eye on the large pashli for a while now, almost got a preowned but this morning before work I saw the large nordstroms colorblock (turq, black and white) for about 60% off....under $400 so I HAD to buy it...should arrive tomorrow....my first phillip lim




 Pashli Nordstrom with turq black  and white is very nice. Especially  with 60%off . Defo take it.


----------



## deltalady

My African Violet medium Pashli with a close up of the color


----------



## Slc9

deltalady said:


> My African Violet medium Pashli with a close up of the color



Beautiful!  I adore this bag!


----------



## deltalady

Slc9 said:


> Beautiful!  I adore this bag!



Thank you! 

I really like that it can transform from a winged bag to a more boxy shape (once the winged bag trend is over).


----------



## deltalady

I just got a $194 price adjustment on my bag. Ssense dropped it to $488! So happy!


----------



## louvigilante

Just joined the Pashli club!




Large in blush. The photo doesn't do the color justice.


----------



## carolynmei

jessl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just got this guy in the mail from the Barney's Warehouse sale  black hair & croc stamped leather...
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone has a Pashli with the croc embossed leather that can help me out... the leather is extremely stiff, especially on the side panels toward the bottom & I'm wondering if anyone has advice on the best way to condition it.
> The croc pattern happens to fall so that the croc panels meet right where the bag bends and i'm afraid that the leather will crack. I can even feel the edges when I run my finger along the side (i'm attaching pictures because this sounds confusing). This is only an issue on one side because of the way the croc pattern lands.
> 
> Long story short, i'm planning to contact the PL customer service, but wanted to see if anyone here had any tips. I'm also thinking about reaching out to Barneys to see if they can send a different one if this can't be remedied.
> 
> Any thoughts/advice? TIA!


Just wondering did you contacted barneys or PL? what did they say? I just ordered one not long ago from barneys as well. having the exact same issue


----------



## Alebeth

It's gorgeous! Congratulations! I thought Ssense only does price adjustments on full price items that go on sale. It sounds like you got a price adjustment on a sale item that was further reduced. May I ask if this is correct? If so, how wonderful!


----------



## deltalady

mimilo said:


> It's gorgeous! Congratulations! I thought Ssense only does price adjustments on full price items that go on sale. It sounds like you got a price adjustment on a sale item that was further reduced. May I ask if this is correct? If so, how wonderful!



That is correct. Their policy does not specify full priced to sale. It only states as long as the item is a permanent mark down and isn't final sale, they'll do a price adjustment.


----------



## gail13

louvigilante said:


> Just joined the Pashli club!
> 
> View attachment 2846937
> 
> 
> Large in blush. The photo doesn't do the color justice.



I like the black accents on here....finally got your bag for the season!


----------



## jessl

carolynmei said:


> Just wondering did you contacted barneys or PL? what did they say? I just ordered one not long ago from barneys as well. having the exact same issue


Yes, I did contact PL and this was their reply: 

_"Thank you for your inquiry.

The leather used in this particular style actually softens nicely, each scale of the croc-embossed panel is hand cut. A leather conditioner wont be necessary as it will soften in time. But feel free to consult Leather Spa for the best conditioning methods.

However, we do suggest for you to be mindful of the calf-hair as it is very delicate  avoid being in contact with rough surfaces. This goes the same for the leather, as any leather will get scratched when in contact with a rough surface.

Let us know if you have further questions."_

I didn't contact Leather Spa because i've heard mixed reviews on them, so I'm planning to just wear it with care and hope for the best. Glad to hear i'm not the only one though, I was concerned that I just got a bad one.


----------



## Alebeth

deltalady said:


> That is correct. Their policy does not specify full priced to sale. It only states as long as the item is a permanent mark down and isn't final sale, they'll do a price adjustment.


Thanks for the info! And congratulations again on the beautiful bag. The sweet deal makes it all the better!


----------



## carolynmei

Thanks for your reply. It is good to know this is not really a defect. I was kind disappointed when I open the package. Hopefully it will turn out nice after the leather softened. Thanks again for your info.


----------



## ag681

jessl said:


> Yes, I did contact PL and this was their reply:
> 
> _"Thank you for your inquiry.
> 
> The leather used in this particular style actually softens nicely, each scale of the croc-embossed panel is hand cut. A leather conditioner wont be necessary as it will soften in time. But feel free to consult Leather Spa for the best conditioning methods.
> 
> However, we do suggest for you to be mindful of the calf-hair as it is very delicate  avoid being in contact with rough surfaces. This goes the same for the leather, as any leather will get scratched when in contact with a rough surface.
> 
> Let us know if you have further questions."_
> 
> I didn't contact Leather Spa because i've heard mixed reviews on them, so I'm planning to just wear it with care and hope for the best. Glad to hear i'm not the only one though, I was concerned that I just got a bad one.


Thank you for sharing!! I just got the same bag today at Barneys Warehouse


----------



## ag681

Went to look for snow pants and came home with her :giggles: My first pashli! Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## Slc9

louvigilante said:


> Just joined the Pashli club!
> 
> View attachment 2846937
> 
> 
> Large in blush. The photo doesn't do the color justice.





ag681 said:


> Went to look for snow pants and came home with her :giggles: My first pashli! Thanks for letting me share!!



Very nice!  Love the Pashli bags!


----------



## jessl

ag681 said:


> Thank you for sharing!! I just got the same bag today at Barneys Warehouse


No problem! It's a beautiful bag, enjoy


----------



## deliriousdrug

Hi ladies! I've been looking for a bag mainly for work, and fell in love with this one from the past season!  







Does anyone own this particular one? I'd like to know if the white embossed part dirties easily and how has the bag held up for you? I'm looking for a bag that I don't have to baby it too much. 

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## alexisarcher7

Got my Pashli today  I returned my LV Speedy 30 because I just wasn't in love with her even though I tried so hard and was looking for something to replace her with and today my Pashli in medium came in the mail today







I prefer to carry the bag with the flap tucked into the bag.

 I am so happy with this bag.


----------



## GeeSmith

alexisarcher7 said:


> Got my Pashli today  I returned my LV Speedy 30 because I just wasn't in love with her even though I tried so hard and was looking for something to replace her with and today my Pashli in medium came in the mail today
> 
> View attachment 2856510
> 
> 
> View attachment 2856511
> 
> 
> I prefer to carry the bag with the flap tucked into the bag.
> 
> I am so happy with this bag.



Congrats. I have medium Pashli in metallic Torques  and  also speedy 35. Love them both.
Problem with my pashli is its not easy  to lock but over all its a great bag.


----------



## hro2

louvigilante said:


> Just joined the Pashli club!
> 
> View attachment 2846937
> 
> 
> Large in blush. The photo doesn't do the color justice.


What a gorgeous colour!!!


----------



## kawanii

Am really hoping to get the Pashli medium. But cannot decide on color.

anybody have the azure/raspberry/fuschia for pics to help me decide?? I did try see one at Holts but i couldnt tell if it was the Fuschia or the Raspberry. Help!

Really cannot choose


----------



## sammysprinkle

kawanii said:


> Am really hoping to get the Pashli medium. But cannot decide on color.
> 
> anybody have the azure/raspberry/fuschia for pics to help me decide?? I did try see one at Holts but i couldnt tell if it was the Fuschia or the Raspberry. Help!
> 
> Really cannot choose



This is my a bag in Orchid, it is quite bright IRL but not fluro or neon. It's bold and I love it


----------



## xJOLE

sammysprinkle said:


> This is my a bag in Orchid, it is quite bright IRL but not fluro or neon. It's bold and I love it


This is gorgeous! I've seen it in store as well, and I really think it's a beautiful take on the Orchid color, It's bright and definitely a pop of color, but not too 'in your face' or neon-y.


----------



## JennyErin

alexisarcher7 said:


> Got my Pashli today  I returned my LV Speedy 30 because I just wasn't in love with her even though I tried so hard and was looking for something to replace her with and today my Pashli in medium came in the mail today
> 
> View attachment 2856510
> 
> 
> View attachment 2856511
> 
> 
> I prefer to carry the bag with the flap tucked into the bag.
> 
> I am so happy with this bag.




Congrats!! She is beautiful! 



sammysprinkle said:


> This is my a bag in Orchid, it is quite bright IRL but not fluro or neon. It's bold and I love it




I have seen this color before at Holts too, it is gorgeous!! I think it can carry through all seasons too, a perfect pop of color!


----------



## Tsundere

Pashli is a crazy gorgeous bag, I love it in Orchid.


----------



## Queenie28

Anyone seen or have the Pashli Medium in black with embossed tortoise shell? I ordered it from Saks Online on sale so I'm hoping it look good in person.


----------



## Sammy1987

My mini pashli from net a porter sale - complete bargain at £195  would have loved different colour but couldn't justify a full price purchase, now that it arrived I actually love the colour and will enjoy the fact that not many people have this one


----------



## Jaime

Congrats!
I bought that one too but it went back. It was a bargain but knew I wouldn't use the colour (was a bit more orange in real life than I would like).


----------



## JennyErin

Sammy1987 said:


> My mini pashli from net a porter sale - complete bargain at £195  would have loved different colour but couldn't justify a full price purchase, now that it arrived I actually love the colour and will enjoy the fact that not many people have this one


 
That is beautiful! Congrats on an amazing deal!


----------



## Sammy1987

Thank you both! I know what you mean about the colour, I had to try it on with half my wardrobe to make sure i'd get some use out of it, completely different to what i'd usually go for but I'm determined to make it work somehow


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Sammy1987 said:


> My mini pashli from net a porter sale - complete bargain at £195  would have loved different colour but couldn't justify a full price purchase, now that it arrived I actually love the colour and will enjoy the fact that not many people have this one




Wow great price!!! Congratulations shes a beauty.


----------



## Divealicious

Sammy1987 said:


> My mini pashli from net a porter sale - complete bargain at £195  would have loved different colour but couldn't justify a full price purchase, now that it arrived I actually love the colour and will enjoy the fact that not many people have this one



Love it! To bad I missed this in the sale.


----------



## baglover1973

I love this bag! Eyeing a mini......


----------



## marietejero

Got mine from net-a-porter sale as well last Wednesday. Ended up paying final price of $323 (with sale, discount code, free shipping, and ebatescash back).  Not really a fan of the black/lava colour but for that discounted  price, I'm gonna have to make it work! Looks more orangey in person.


----------



## ewilson96

Just ordered my first luxury handbag EVER.... I can't wait for it to arrive OMG!
I've been eyeing the black Pashli for ages now and as soon as I saw this combo, I had to get it. I'm in love with the smooth leather and snakeskin, so worth it!!!


----------



## Divealicious

ewilson96 said:


> Just ordered my first luxury handbag EVER.... I can't wait for it to arrive OMG!
> I've been eyeing the black Pashli for ages now and as soon as I saw this combo, I had to get it. I'm in love with the smooth leather and snakeskin, so worth it!!!



It's beautiful! Congrats  Please share mod pics when your bag arrives, I'm really curious how the material looks on a real person


----------



## xJOLE

ewilson96 said:


> Just ordered my first luxury handbag EVER.... I can't wait for it to arrive OMG!
> I've been eyeing the black Pashli for ages now and as soon as I saw this combo, I had to get it. I'm in love with the smooth leather and snakeskin, so worth it!!!


Wow, that is GORGEOUS! I remember when the croc-skin print came out.. I totally regret not snatching it up when I had the chance. I ended up with the white/black crackle print that I do adore though. Can't wait for mod pics!


----------



## Kdiane

Sammy1987 said:


> My mini pashli from net a porter sale - complete bargain at £195  would have loved different colour but couldn't justify a full price purchase, now that it arrived I actually love the colour and will enjoy the fact that not many people have this one



I bought this in the sale too and I completely agree, I wil enjoy the fact that not many people have this one. I was worried about the colour as I didn't see it in real life before I purchased it, but once it arrived, fell in love!


----------



## Kdiane

My mini pashli in black/lava that I nabbed for $390 in the net-a-porter sale. I was worried about the strap as I am 5'2. But, its perfect.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Kdiane said:


> My mini pashli in black/lava that I nabbed for $390 in the net-a-porter sale. I was worried about the strap as I am 5'2. But, its perfect.




Congrats! Great deal!


----------



## bluegreys

Dear PF-ers

I need help and advice from all of you. 
I have to lovely 3.1 Phllip Lim Pashlis. A great blue one that I love and the black one is I like, but don't really love. The blue is the first image, the black the second one. Sorry for the crappy image quality.

My problem is that I am uncertain if I should sell them or not. 

I bought the blue one three years ago, and I really love it. The problem is that I have realised that I don't really use it all, in the three years I think I have used it maybe ten times. And for a cost of £350, it has not been used so much. My issue with it, is that it is too long for me, I'm 5'4', and the bag nearly touches the ground every time I carry it.

And the black Pashli was bought two years ago. I'm not so in love with it, as with the blue Pashli, but I am really uncertain if I need it. I have a Marc by Marc Jacobs Marchive Hilli in black that I've used more. So my need for a black bag is covered, really. 

However, I love the Pashli bag look. And I really am unsure of what I should do. So this is where you lovely PF-ers come in. 

Do I sell one bag? If yes, which one?
Do I sell both bags?
Do I keep one, which should I keep? 

Please help me, 
bluegreys


----------



## Jaime

I'm of the opinion if you don't use them and don't think you will, sell them.
I've had 5 Pashlis in total returned 2 and sold 3.
I like the look of the mini the best but I find it unusably small for me. I've tried them 3 times. I had the large and returned it and a medium which I used until one day I looked down and suddenly disliked the look of it.

Sold it the next week and the mini I had went soon after. I had sold a mini before I got the medium also.
So if you don't think you will use them sell them now while they fetch some sort of value still. They don't hold their value very well IMO so if you decide to sell later the value might drop even further.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sell them and get blue Pashli that looks like the black one.


----------



## cparroyo777

Here are some photos for reference.

(photos grabbed from google)


----------



## cparroyo777

Apologies. My first post didn't go through.

I need your help ladies. What size do you think I should get, considering functionality. Something that you could use from day to night. TIA


----------



## bluegreys

cparroyo777 said:


> Apologies. My first post didn't go through.
> 
> I need your help ladies. What size do you think I should get, considering functionality. Something that you could use from day to night. TIA


It depends on how much you stuff you carry and perhaps a little on how tall you are.
I think that maybe a size medium would be okay, it's a good size for work and then going somewhere after. I have a large Pashli and I'm 5'4, and that is maybe a little too big for me. If I get a new bag, I'll go for a medium one. Good luck.


----------



## Slc9

bluegreys said:


> Dear PF-ers
> 
> I need help and advice from all of you.
> I have to lovely 3.1 Phllip Lim Pashlis. A great blue one that I love and the black one is I like, but don't really love. The blue is the first image, the black the second one. Sorry for the crappy image quality.
> 
> My problem is that I am uncertain if I should sell them or not.
> 
> I bought the blue one three years ago, and I really love it. The problem is that I have realised that I don't really use it all, in the three years I think I have used it maybe ten times. And for a cost of £350, it has not been used so much. My issue with it, is that it is too long for me, I'm 5'4', and the bag nearly touches the ground every time I carry it.
> 
> And the black Pashli was bought two years ago. I'm not so in love with it, as with the blue Pashli, but I am really uncertain if I need it. I have a Marc by Marc Jacobs Marchive Hilli in black that I've used more. So my need for a black bag is covered, really.
> 
> However, I love the Pashli bag look. And I really am unsure of what I should do. So this is where you lovely PF-ers come in.
> 
> Do I sell one bag? If yes, which one?
> Do I sell both bags?
> Do I keep one, which should I keep?
> 
> Please help me,
> bluegreys



Take baby steps and sell one first.  Sell the black and keep the blue since you love the blue more.  Try to use it and see if it really doesn't work for you.  If not, fund it for another bag.  I love the pashli.  I have the mini in black and I'm 5'4".  I love how long it hangs.  I dislike short crossbody bags.  
GLD


----------



## Slc9

cparroyo777 said:


> Here are some photos for reference.
> 
> (photos grabbed from google)



Love this color and size... if it's the medium get this.  Looks like a great size to cross from day to night.  Large may be too big and the mini is small for everyday unless you carry light


----------



## k5ml3k

cparroyo777 said:


> Apologies. My first post didn't go through.
> 
> I need your help ladies. What size do you think I should get, considering functionality. Something that you could use from day to night. TIA




For me, the medium was the perfect size. I purchased the large but I found it too big...I used my medium a lot throughout school. I usually carried a folder or a notebook, 11" MacBook Air, wallet, pencil case, etc. I found the size quite perfect. Not too big, not too small. In 5'2" for reference.


----------



## nartpeid

My medium baby in orange. The bag is very spacious! Perfect as a school bag 

https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net...=1df1c96dfb49be4cde13fccd4bef8eab&oe=554E7341


----------



## nartpeid

marietejero said:


> Got mine from net-a-porter sale as well last Wednesday. Ended up paying final price of $323 (with sale, discount code, free shipping, and ebatescash back).  Not really a fan of the black/lava colour but for that discounted  price, I'm gonna have to make it work! Looks more orangey in person.



I was super excited when I saw it on sale on net-a-porter and was debating whether to get one since I already had a Pashli in medium. Now seeing how pretty the color is makes me regret not buying the bag while I could


----------



## LVoeletters

k5ml3k said:


> For me, the medium was the perfect size. I purchased the large but I found it too big...I used my medium a lot throughout school. I usually carried a folder or a notebook, 11" MacBook Air, wallet, pencil case, etc. I found the size quite perfect. Not too big, not too small. In 5'2" for reference.




If I pack light, do you think it would fit size 13 Mac book air?


----------



## cparroyo777

k5ml3k said:


> For me, the medium was the perfect size. I purchased the large but I found it too big...I used my medium a lot throughout school. I usually carried a folder or a notebook, 11" MacBook Air, wallet, pencil case, etc. I found the size quite perfect. Not too big, not too small. In 5'2" for reference.



Thanks for the reply. Isn't it too heavy though?


----------



## cparroyo777

Slc9 said:


> Love this color and size... if it's the medium get this.  Looks like a great size to cross from day to night.  Large may be too big and the mini is small for everyday unless you carry light



I'm actually leaning on medium but just worried about the weight.


----------



## LVoeletters

Hi all. I'm extremely interested in buying a pashli medium. I've looked through the past 45 pages and it seems like everyone gets great deals on these bags. Currently are there any sales? I'm interested in any of the greens, cobalt, taupe, or the color block.  Also black. Thanks!


----------



## ewilson96

I'm obsessed!!!


----------



## collegechic

k5ml3k said:


> For me, the medium was the perfect size. I purchased the large but I found it too big...I used my medium a lot throughout school. I usually carried a folder or a notebook, 11" MacBook Air, wallet, pencil case, etc. I found the size quite perfect. Not too big, not too small. In 5'2" for reference.


Thanks for sharing! I'm on the fence about buying one but I need one that will nicely fit my Air 11"


----------



## k5ml3k

cparroyo777 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Isn't it too heavy though?




It does get heavy but not too bad. I don't use the shoulder strap though when it's completely filled...it slips off or snaps off too often plus I prefer the handheld look bc I'm only 5'2"



collegechic said:


> Thanks for sharing! I'm on the fence about buying one but I need one that will nicely fit my Air 11"




Yes the 11" will nicely fit in there plus some. I'm pretty sure I have pics on here from when I first got it with the 11"...


----------



## cparroyo777

k5ml3k said:


> It does get heavy but not too bad. I don't use the shoulder strap though when it's completely filled...it slips off or snaps off too often plus I prefer the handheld look bc I'm only 5'2"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it does? awww..  I often wear the bag on the shoulder (satchels) so that my hands are always free, since I'm a commuter.


----------



## LVoeletters

cparroyo777 said:


> k5ml3k said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does get heavy but not too bad. I don't use the shoulder strap though when it's completely filled...it slips off or snaps off too often plus I prefer the handheld look bc I'm only 5'2"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it does? awww..  I often wear the bag on the shoulder (satchels) so that my hands are always free, since I'm a commuter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snaps off? What do you mean?
Click to expand...


----------



## LVoeletters

I think I am buying my first one today!


----------



## nartpeid

LVoeletters said:


> Hi all. I'm extremely interested in buying a pashli medium. I've looked through the past 45 pages and it seems like everyone gets great deals on these bags. Currently are there any sales? I'm interested in any of the greens, cobalt, taupe, or the color block.  Also black. Thanks!



Yes the pashli bags do go on sale sometimes. I remember it was on sale on Black Friday in Saks and was sold out online in a few hours


----------



## k5ml3k

LVoeletters said:


> cparroyo777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snaps off? What do you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have it on my shoulder and one of the clips would snap off. It happened once and it could be due to the amount of stuff in the bag. But regardless, it's one of my favorite and most useful bags.
Click to expand...


----------



## k5ml3k

.


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

So I am developing quiet the collection of Pashlis! Just as I start looking at new designers because I thought I was very content with my Pashli collection, they bring me right back! 
Found two super rare styles online that I have lusted over for what seems like forever, and snagged them each for less than half of the retail price and I could not be more stoked! I got one in the mail yesterday and am waiting on the other to ship to me from Australia. I will take photos of them both when the second one arrives! &#128522;&#128513;&#128525;

Now I have my eye on yet another rare style in a mini that has come on my radar, that I have also longed for since I became interested in the brand. I've gone Pashli crazy! Haha. I just can't seem to get enough of these beautiful bags lately, and still can't believe that I was able to get my hands on these rare styles. 

...To be continued! 

Oh, I almost forgot - If anyone is interested in checking out some of my collection, I have a few photos on my Instagram for your viewing pleasure &#128523;  

IG: thelogicof_luv


----------



## LVoeletters

Does this bag have lasting power as a classic?


----------



## jade

LVoeletters said:


> Hi all. I'm extremely interested in buying a pashli medium. I've looked through the past 45 pages and it seems like everyone gets great deals on these bags. Currently are there any sales? I'm interested in any of the greens, cobalt, taupe, or the color block.  Also black. Thanks!



I have seen them on sale at department stores during end of season clearance and also at the barney's outlet.


----------



## Jaime

LVoeletters said:


> Does this bag have lasting power as a classic?



For me it would depend on the colour. I think in black it would because all bags in black are 'in' really but I've always been someone who often buys 'it' bags when they go out of fashion because I still like them. So if I like a bag whether it's still popular or not isn't a factor. I think the style in general will die down which is why I sold mine when I did, I got over it and wanted to make sure I got as much back as I could on it. Regret selling one mini which I liked but it really was too small as much as I liked it.


----------



## deltalady

LVoeletters said:


> Does this bag have lasting power as a classic?



I believe so because you can zip up the wings and make it into a regular satchel. And satchels are classic in general.


----------



## wishiwasinLA

Does anyone have the metallic copper Pashli? I have the mini, and it's ADORABLE. But the metallic effect seems to rub off in areas that sit against clothing etc. So annoying!
http://instagram.com/p/xmbIHD-8/?modal=true


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

Okay, so I just couldn't resist posting a little sneak peek of one of my newest Pashlis - she's just too beautiful not to show off! &#128525;



Also awaiting another Pashli in the mail, and will be sure to post a photo on Instagram the moment she arrives! Thanks for letting me share &#128522;

Instagram: thelogicof_luv


----------



## Slc9

THELOGICOF_LUV said:


> Okay, so I just couldn't resist posting a little sneak peek of one of my newest Pashlis - she's just too beautiful not to show off! &#128525;
> View attachment 2890208
> 
> 
> Also awaiting another Pashli in the mail, and will be sure to post a photo on Instagram the moment she arrives! Thanks for letting me share &#128522;
> 
> Instagram: thelogicof_luv


That's a gorgeous bag!  Congrats!


----------



## wishiwasinLA

Does anyone have an issue with the metallic copper pashli? I've worn mine maybe 4 times and the metallic finish is wearing off on the back of the bag! Annoyed. I'm thinking Barney's will take it back. Sucks because I got it for an amazing price at the end of year sale.


----------



## CaliChic

LVoeletters said:


> Hi all. I'm extremely interested in buying a pashli medium. I've looked through the past 45 pages and it seems like everyone gets great deals on these bags. Currently are there any sales? I'm interested in any of the greens, cobalt, taupe, or the color block.  Also black. Thanks!




Def with you. I hate waiting for sales cuz i want it right now so badly T-T


----------



## kaydelongpre

stephlny78 said:


> Does anyone have an issue with the metallic copper pashli? I've worn mine maybe 4 times and the metallic finish is wearing off on the back of the bag! Annoyed. I'm thinking Barney's will take it back. Sucks because I got it for an amazing price at the end of year sale.


That sucks. Obviously shouldn't be happening. I always wonder about metallics & wish they gave us the straight dope about how they hold up.  

Let us know what happens with Barneys!


----------



## kaydelongpre

CaliChic said:


> Def with you. I hate waiting for sales cuz i want it right now so badly T-T


From Phillip Lim's site, to Barneys, Ssense, Saks...the best deals always seem to be around Thanksgiving & Christmas. I'm not sure Pashlis get marked down during the summer -- even the SS colors & styles. 

Stuff pops up on Barneys Warehouse now and then though...


----------



## cparroyo777

I love the color of this mini and I would love to have one since i don't have a blue mini bag yet. The only thing Im concerned about is that the exterior unlike other pashlis, is kind of suede. Will this bag be a high maintenance bag when it comes to caring? Would it look awful as it ages? Opinions? TIA


----------



## cparroyo777

These are the other colors available..


----------



## Lushi

Anybody was able to fine this bag on sale anywhere? Thanks in advance.


----------



## CaliChic

kaydelongpre said:


> From Phillip Lim's site, to Barneys, Ssense, Saks...the best deals always seem to be around Thanksgiving & Christmas. I'm not sure Pashlis get marked down during the summer -- even the SS colors & styles.
> 
> Stuff pops up on Barneys Warehouse now and then though...




Thanks! Yea i figured. Everything always goes on sale during the holidays.


----------



## escety

I own a mini pashli and I use it A LOT! It's so versatile and even better cause it can hold quite a bit of stuff. I use it as an everyday bag cause I prefer using small bags over large ones. It fits an ipad mini quite comfortably. It can also hold my small water bottle and small umbrella. The leather is pretty sturdy and I don't worry too much about getting scratches on the bag. I would highly reccommed it!


----------



## katillathehun

I just ordered a Pashli medium in agave, but I find I'm still going back and forth about my color choice, haha. I never carry black bags, but the black Pashli just looks so _sexy_. And then there's jade, and ink, and... argh!


----------



## gurlsaved

katillathehun said:


> I just ordered a Pashli medium in agave, but I find I'm still going back and forth about my color choice, haha. I never carry black bags, but the black Pashli just looks so _sexy_. And then there's jade, and ink, and... argh!




It's so hard to pick a pashli color for me because they are all so Damn beautiful. I love the jade and I'm not even really a green fan! The leather really makes any color look good.


----------



## katillathehun

I ended up buying two - one in ink and one in agave - with the intention of returning the one I like the least (all the stores here seem to only have black in stock, unfortunately, so this is the only way I can compare in person!). But now I have a problem--I STILL CAN'T DECIDE. GAH.

Both of them go with most of my wardrobe. I'm leaning toward the blue because I already have a lot of green bags, I prefer gold hardware, and it wouldn't show dirt as much... but the green one is such an _unusual_ green, and I love how spring-like it looks. 

Help me pick!


----------



## k5ml3k

katillathehun said:


> I ended up buying two - one in ink and one in agave - with the intention of returning the one I like the least (all the stores here seem to only have black in stock, unfortunately, so this is the only way I can compare in person!). But now I have a problem--I STILL CAN'T DECIDE. GAH.
> 
> Both of them go with most of my wardrobe. I'm leaning toward the blue because I already have a lot of green bags, I prefer gold hardware, and it wouldn't show dirt as much... but the green one is such an _unusual_ green, and I love how spring-like it looks.
> 
> Help me pick!




Oh goodness, that's a tough decision! The blue might be more versatile bc it's to dark, almost black in the picture. But that green is so gorgeous and unique! If you have a lot of dark/black bags then I would def go w the green but since you said you have a lot of green bags then maybe go for the blue. Honestly, I hate when ppl say this bc it doesn't help, but you can't go wrong w either! GL!!


----------



## missmoimoi

I don't know where to post this  because I don't see a Philip Lim thread.  I just saw the Philip Lim 31 Hour tote in clay today for the first time.  It's on clearance at The Bay and I see it's on clearance at Barney's etc.


It's very nice to say the least...very minimalistic in a Celine way.  What you can barely see online is the full zip pocket on the rear of this tote.  This type of thick nappa leather will show scuffs but I am a sucker for this "clay" colour!


As much as I like this tote, I do feel it has 2 "design flaws" and I wondered if anybody else had comments:



the top handle strap: if you were to open/close, the button hole will get ragged
side snaps - what real purpose?  I could not tuck in the sides of the tote and snap the snap closed, not even once!  Are the side snaps there just for show?  Like to add extra hardware?  What's so special about side snaps for decorative purposes LOL


----------



## missmoimoi

More photos of Philip Lim 31 Hour med tote - in clay


----------



## missmoimoi

Ok, found images of 31 Hour tote with side snaps closed.  I think the one I saw must have been ever so slightly misaligned - that plus the leather is thick, the sides have never been tucked in before so it was a struggle but the side snap would NOT click closed, not at all.  I will have to go back to see if they have this tote in any other colours and/or if there's another one in clay.


----------



## deltalady

missmoimoi said:


> I don't know where to post this  because I don't see a Philip Lim thread.  I just saw the Philip Lim 31 Hour tote in clay today for the first time.  It's on clearance at The Bay and I see it's on clearance at Barney's etc.
> 
> 
> It's very nice to say the least...very minimalistic in a Celine way.  What you can barely see online is the full zip pocket on the rear of this tote.  This type of thick nappa leather will show scuffs but I am a sucker for this "clay" colour!
> 
> 
> As much as I like this tote, I do feel it has 2 "design flaws" and I wondered if anybody else had comments:
> 
> 
> 
> the top handle strap: if you were to open/close, the button hole will get ragged
> side snaps - what real purpose?  I could not tuck in the sides of the tote and snap the snap closed, not even once!  Are the side snaps there just for show?  Like to add extra hardware?  What's so special about side snaps for decorative purposes LOL



There's a thread here that might help answer your questions http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/31-hour-bag-men-894899.html


----------



## SmallTalk

katillathehun said:


> I ended up buying two - one in ink and one in agave - with the intention of returning the one I like the least (all the stores here seem to only have black in stock, unfortunately, so this is the only way I can compare in person!). But now I have a problem--I STILL CAN'T DECIDE. GAH.
> 
> Both of them go with most of my wardrobe. I'm leaning toward the blue because I already have a lot of green bags, I prefer gold hardware, and it wouldn't show dirt as much... but the green one is such an _unusual_ green, and I love how spring-like it looks.
> 
> Help me pick!



That green is so gorgeous! You're right, it's a great spring color, but it's muted enough (not too pastel-y) that i think it would transition into other seasons too

Such a tough decision!


----------



## Andara7

scoobiesmomma said:


> I am really falling for this bag!! Was wondering if anyone here has one or has seen it IRL? Is it heavy, functional, thoughts...? Loving Reese's green as well as the taupe version. Seems like a pretty classic and refined tote with a bit of edge and funky detail!
> 
> www4.images.coolspotters.com/photos/756766/reese-witherspoon-and-31-phillip-lim-pashli-shark-effect-leather-tote-gallery.jpg


I love the Phillip Lim bags, I recently bought a Phillip Lim Pashli in Blush. I bought it from a so called reputable online shop. However it didn't have a serial number or any additional tag. It does have a small envelope with a small booklet. I also notice slight color variations the bag like the straps and the actual body of the bag. Does anyone else notice his with a light colored Pashli, should it have a serial number? please HELP!!!!"


----------



## CU418

stephlny78 said:


> Does anyone have the metallic copper Pashli? I have the mini, and it's ADORABLE. But the metallic effect seems to rub off in areas that sit against clothing etc. So annoying!
> http://instagram.com/p/xmbIHD-8/?modal=true



The same thing happened to me with my electric blue mini pashli


----------



## gail13

katillathehun said:


> I ended up buying two - one in ink and one in agave - with the intention of returning the one I like the least (all the stores here seem to only have black in stock, unfortunately, so this is the only way I can compare in person!). But now I have a problem--I STILL CAN'T DECIDE. GAH.
> 
> Both of them go with most of my wardrobe. I'm leaning toward the blue because I already have a lot of green bags, I prefer gold hardware, and it wouldn't show dirt as much... but the green one is such an _unusual_ green, and I love how spring-like it looks.
> 
> Help me pick!



I think the Agave is beautiful.  It seems like such an ususual but neutral color. It looks like it has a grey undertone?  I would go with that.


----------



## kphan

Any chance that anyone might have a medium Aubergine Pashli?  Or know if it ever came in a medium?  I'm obsessed and have been scavenging eBay for months.. They seem to only ever pop up in large or mini.  I'm convinced it doesn't exist :cry:


----------



## skyqueen

I love this bag for spring/summer! 
Anyone have this or seen it IRL...is it a true pink? They call it "bright fuchsia".


----------



## Lushi

Does the medium size pashli in black leather with ghw ever be on sale, like say end of the year? Thanks in advance.


----------



## louvigilante

Lushi said:


> Does the medium size pashli in black leather with ghw ever be on sale, like say end of the year? Thanks in advance.




You never know but I doubt it since black is a very neutral color.


----------



## Drunk Shopper

louvigilante said:


> You never know but I doubt it since black is a very neutral color.



I haven't seen the black go on sale, but taking advantage of a sale like Shopbop's spend more, save more is the way to go if you want to get a black one discounted.


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

Drunk Shopper said:


> I haven't seen the black go on sale, but taking advantage of a sale like Shopbop's spend more, save more is the way to go if you want to get a black one discounted.



I just got a navy/gold one from Shopbop's sale a few days ago. It was 20% and the black was available too when I checked out, but I prefer navy 

I just received it today and it is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

Mini pashli in ink I bought off Shopbop a couple of days ago (when they had their Big Event sale)


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

It's been a minute since I've done a reveal (I'm actually a few Lims behind) in this thread, but I knew I had to post my most recent 3.1PL purchase ASAP! 
I never have much luck finding high end bags at Nordstrom Rack from designers that I love like 3.1 Phillip Lim, Alexander Wang, etc. In fact I have never even seen anything from either designer at my local NR. On Friday after work, I went to NR to buy some perfume and figured I would hit up the purse section before making my way to checkout. The clearance section was stacked, but I didn't see anything that tickled my fancy enough that I would've considered purchasing. That was, until I noticed a familiar looking handle peaking out of a mountain of markdowns. To my surprise I had some how stumbled upon a bag that I have seriously been considering buying for the last year...


The 3.1 Phillip Lim Ryder satchel in croc embossed leather!
I literally could not believe my eyes, that of all the items in the world I could have found, that this bag was in my hands. Crazy!! Not only was the bag in perfect condition (Even still had the wrapping on the hardware!), but the price was a STEAL! Normally this bag runs about 1K (It's still available and sold retail!) for the 'small' size, but the handbag gods were looking down on me that day because I would up taking this beauty home for $309.00!!! &#128561; 
After I picked myself off the floor, I sprinted to the register to check out. To me, this is the find of all finds!! 

Thanks for letting me share everyone! &#128522;


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

THELOGICOF_LUV said:


> It's been a minute since I've done a reveal (I'm actually a few Lims behind) in this thread, but I knew I had to post my most recent 3.1PL purchase ASAP!
> I never have much luck finding high end bags at Nordstrom Rack from designers that I love like 3.1 Phillip Lim, Alexander Wang, etc. In fact I have never even seen anything from either designer at my local NR. On Friday after work, I went to NR to buy some perfume and figured I would hit up the purse section before making my way to checkout. The clearance section was stacked, but I didn't see anything that tickled my fancy enough that I would've considered purchasing. That was, until I noticed a familiar looking handle peaking out of a mountain of markdowns. To my surprise I had some how stumbled upon a bag that I have seriously been considering buying for the last year...
> View attachment 2922163
> 
> The 3.1 Phillip Lim Ryder satchel in croc embossed leather!
> I literally could not believe my eyes, that of all the items in the world I could have found, that this bag was in my hands. Crazy!! Not only was the bag in perfect condition (Even still had the wrapping on the hardware!), but the price was a STEAL! Normally this bag runs about 1K (It's still available and sold retail!) for the 'small' size, but the handbag gods were looking down on me that day because I would up taking this beauty home for $309.00!!! &#128561;
> After I picked myself off the floor, I sprinted to the register to check out. To me, this is the find of all finds!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share everyone! &#128522;




... And another quick shot from work today &#128536;



Oh and if interested, you can find more of my 3.1PL collection on my Instagram account: THELOGICOF_LUV  &#128527;&#128075;


----------



## JennyErin

THELOGICOF_LUV said:


> It's been a minute since I've done a reveal (I'm actually a few Lims behind) in this thread, but I knew I had to post my most recent 3.1PL purchase ASAP!
> I never have much luck finding high end bags at Nordstrom Rack from designers that I love like 3.1 Phillip Lim, Alexander Wang, etc. In fact I have never even seen anything from either designer at my local NR. On Friday after work, I went to NR to buy some perfume and figured I would hit up the purse section before making my way to checkout. The clearance section was stacked, but I didn't see anything that tickled my fancy enough that I would've considered purchasing. That was, until I noticed a familiar looking handle peaking out of a mountain of markdowns. To my surprise I had some how stumbled upon a bag that I have seriously been considering buying for the last year...
> View attachment 2922163
> 
> The 3.1 Phillip Lim Ryder satchel in croc embossed leather!
> I literally could not believe my eyes, that of all the items in the world I could have found, that this bag was in my hands. Crazy!! Not only was the bag in perfect condition (Even still had the wrapping on the hardware!), but the price was a STEAL! Normally this bag runs about 1K (It's still available and sold retail!) for the 'small' size, but the handbag gods were looking down on me that day because I would up taking this beauty home for $309.00!!! &#128561;
> After I picked myself off the floor, I sprinted to the register to check out. To me, this is the find of all finds!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share everyone! &#128522;


 


THELOGICOF_LUV said:


> ... And another quick shot from work today &#128536;
> View attachment 2922419
> 
> 
> Oh and if interested, you can find more of my 3.1PL collection on my Instagram account: THELOGICOF_LUV  &#128527;&#128075;


 
Wow that is one gorgeous bag!!! Huge Congrats on her!!


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

JennyErin said:


> Wow that is one gorgeous bag!!! Huge Congrats on her!!




Thank you so much! Very excited about this little guy &#128522;


----------



## abbie.rose.nyc

My new medium Pashli in powder/black that I bought at Saks today! So pleased


----------



## nwhite

THELOGICOF_LUV said:


> It's been a minute since I've done a reveal (I'm actually a few Lims behind) in this thread, but I knew I had to post my most recent 3.1PL purchase ASAP!
> I never have much luck finding high end bags at Nordstrom Rack from designers that I love like 3.1 Phillip Lim, Alexander Wang, etc. In fact I have never even seen anything from either designer at my local NR. On Friday after work, I went to NR to buy some perfume and figured I would hit up the purse section before making my way to checkout. The clearance section was stacked, but I didn't see anything that tickled my fancy enough that I would've considered purchasing. That was, until I noticed a familiar looking handle peaking out of a mountain of markdowns. To my surprise I had some how stumbled upon a bag that I have seriously been considering buying for the last year...
> View attachment 2922163
> 
> The 3.1 Phillip Lim Ryder satchel in croc embossed leather!
> I literally could not believe my eyes, that of all the items in the world I could have found, that this bag was in my hands. Crazy!! Not only was the bag in perfect condition (Even still had the wrapping on the hardware!), but the price was a STEAL! Normally this bag runs about 1K (It's still available and sold retail!) for the 'small' size, but the handbag gods were looking down on me that day because I would up taking this beauty home for $309.00!!! &#128561;
> After I picked myself off the floor, I sprinted to the register to check out. To me, this is the find of all finds!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share everyone! &#128522;



Wow, great score and that bag is beautiful!  I am actually looking to buy a Ryder.  How do you like it so far?  How does the size compare to the large Pashli?  I feel like my large Pashli is too large at times.


----------



## skyqueen

Took a chance...got it, love it!


----------



## louvigilante

skyqueen said:


> Took a chance...got it, love it!




Love the color! Super cute!


----------



## Lushi

g
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
got this ink medium pashli from eBay, new with tag but no dustbag. For $500. Is this a good deal?


----------



## skyqueen

louvigilante said:


> Love the color! Super cute!


Thanks! Very cute and I'm 5'10". LOL! Well...mini's are "in"!


----------



## louvigilante

Lushi said:


> View attachment 2936004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2936005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this ink medium pashli from eBay, new with tag but no dustbag. For $500. Is this a good deal?




I do since a color like that doesn't seem to go on sale much. It's beautiful!!! Congrats!


----------



## kawanii

Bought this for spring 

Medium pashli in Raspberry.


----------



## shortstuff3804

skyqueen said:


> Took a chance...got it, love it!


Is this the fuschia? It looks darker than stock photos.. Now I want it!! Do you have any more photos?


----------



## skyqueen

shortstuff3804 said:


> Is this the fuschia? It looks darker than stock photos.. Now I want it!! Do you have any more photos?


It's a gorgeous color...a bit brighter then in the pics. More true to color in the second pic.
I paired it with a Burberry jacket in fuchsia...almost the same.
Hope this helps....................


----------



## Hjordandavies

Hi there! I am new here and was wondering whether anyone could please help me out with my large shark effect taupe Pashli, purchased from eBay back in 2013. As the seller had loads of positive feedback for designer items and users on these forums seemed to be giving her the thumbs up I didn't question the bag's authenticity, however I've since noticed a couple of red flags, namely:

-the lack of serial number 
-a small 'made in china' tag in the inner pocket
-the fact that the zippers are not etched with PL
-the way in which the bag is ageing badly, e.g.: fraying around zip pulls

All of these things are making me thinking it is a very proficient copy rather than the real deal. As for the first picture sorry the logo isn't particularly clear - the logo was crossed out in pen when I received it. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Lushi

Hjordandavies said:


> Hi there! I am new here and was wondering whether anyone could please help me out with my large shark effect taupe Pashli, purchased from eBay back in 2013. As the seller had loads of positive feedback for designer items and users on these forums seemed to be giving her the thumbs up I didn't question the bag's authenticity, however I've since noticed a couple of red flags, namely:
> 
> 
> 
> -the lack of serial number
> 
> -a small 'made in china' tag in the inner pocket
> 
> -the fact that the zippers are not etched with PL
> 
> -the way in which the bag is ageing badly, e.g.: fraying around zip pulls
> 
> 
> 
> All of these things are making me thinking it is a very proficient copy rather than the real deal. As for the first picture sorry the logo isn't particularly clear - the logo was crossed out in pen when I received it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance




I think all of the Phillip lim is made in China, and does not have a serio # tag. It's a handbag under $1000 I'm not expecting to much detailed work.


----------



## deltalady

Lushi said:


> I think all of the Phillip lim is made in China, and does not have a serio # tag. It's a handbag under $1000 I'm not expecting to much detailed work.



Mine has a serial number under the zip pocket.


----------



## Lushi

deltalady said:


> Mine has a serial number under the zip pocket.




Ohh, yeah. Mine does too. I didn't even know that Until now. Lol


----------



## Hot 4 handbags

I just revived my Pashli in the mail today. I love the orchid color!


----------



## louvigilante

What a beautiful color!!!


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

nwhite said:


> Wow, great score and that bag is beautiful!  I am actually looking to buy a Ryder.  How do you like it so far?  How does the size compare to the large Pashli?  I feel like my large Pashli is too large at times.




Thanks so much! I actually really love it, but it's a bit tight for me for weekday use (but again I have it in the small size so you might want to go bigger). I would say it's between the mini and the medium Pashli in terms of size, and I really want to get one in the larger size now that I have the small because I really love the bag so much! I would definitely say to pull the trigger and go for it [emoji106]


----------



## Hot 4 handbags

louvigilante said:


> What a beautiful color!!!




Thanks. I really love it.


----------



## Wanglover39

Can someone please help? I found this pashli on ebay it looks the same as the same pashli I saw on a reputable site it's such a low price im unsure. I asked the seller but no response.  Is this authentic?

http://m.ebay.com/itm/291422145601?nav=WON&trxId=0


----------



## Jaime

A seller with zero feedback and doesn't answer emails....pass.
I wouldn't care if it was authentic and super cheap...not trustworthy or reliable IMO.


----------



## Wanglover39

Jaime said:


> A seller with zero feedback and doesn't answer emails....pass.
> I wouldn't care if it was authentic and super cheap...not trustworthy or reliable IMO.
> 
> Hi Jamie,
> Thank you for your feedback, she answered other questions but not about the authenticity. I know that should be a dead giveaway, I'll just pass on it


----------



## Divealicious

Wanglover39 said:


> Can someone please help? I found this pashli on ebay it looks the same as the same pashli I saw on a reputable site it's such a low price im unsure. I asked the seller but no response.  Is this authentic?
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/291422145601?nav=WON&trxId=0



Red flags allover then. Pass. There will be other bags don't worry


----------



## TejasMama

I don't own a Phillip Lim back but I saw these at Target and it made me think immediately of the brand.  Has anyone else seen these?


----------



## jyuinness

Hello! I'm only 5 feet. Will a medium pashli be too big on me? What about the strap length? My only concern is that the mini pashli might not be able to store much. That's why im considering a medium instead.


----------



## Leto

I don't think a medium will be too big on you! And I also agree that a mini in will not hold much. What do you plan on doing with the pashli? Recreational use? I have the medium and I think it holds a good amount of stuff! I personally believe that the mini is a waste of money...


----------



## Jaime

I agree. I think the mini looks the nicest and is better proportioned than the others but fits next to nothing in it. Just wasn't practical for me. I tried a mini twice but just couldn't use it so had to sell.


----------



## Leto

TejasMama said:


> I don't own a Phillip Lim back but I saw these at Target and it made me think immediately of the brand.  Has anyone else seen these?




I haven't seen these IRL but I agree that they look pashli inspired!


----------



## jyuinness

Leto said:


> I don't think a medium will be too big on you! And I also agree that a mini in will not hold much. What do you plan on doing with the pashli? Recreational use? I have the medium and I think it holds a good amount of stuff! I personally believe that the mini is a waste of money...



thank you so much for the feedback! I would love using Pashli as an everyday bag. ))))) im just worried it'll be too heavy for my tiny body. Haha! Yesss, i would want a more practical day to day use kinda bag.


----------



## jyuinness

Jaime said:


> I agree. I think the mini looks the nicest and is better proportioned than the others but fits next to nothing in it. Just wasn't practical for me. I tried a mini twice but just couldn't use it so had to sell.



Agree! Now I'm sure that medium would be my best choice & I'm thinking of getting a taupe. What do you think? I've got tons of blacks & reds & blue... so I'm thinking of getting something brownish or neutrals.


----------



## abbie.rose.nyc

jyuinness said:


> Agree! Now I'm sure that medium would be my best choice & I'm thinking of getting a taupe. What do you think? I've got tons of blacks & reds & blue... so I'm thinking of getting something brownish or neutrals.




Hi! First of all, I'm only 5'2 and have no problem with my medium at all... If you shorten the shoulder strap to the tightest hole it is quite short!

I also wanted neutrals and ended up going for the black/powder colorblock because I thought it was both neutral and interesting! Here's a pic of mine on the train with me right now:


----------



## skyqueen

Leto said:


> I don't think a medium will be too big on you! And I also agree that a mini in will not hold much. What do you plan on doing with the pashli? Recreational use? I have the medium and I think it holds a good amount of stuff! I personally believe that the mini is a waste of money...







Jaime said:


> I agree. I think the mini looks the nicest and is better proportioned than the others but fits next to nothing in it. Just wasn't practical for me. I tried a mini twice but just couldn't use it so had to sell.




I bought the mini in fuchsia and I'm 5'10".  IMHO...perfect for a casual night out but too small for an everyday bag! 
The cross-body strap length is perfect!


----------



## TejasMama

Leto said:


> I haven't seen these IRL but I agree that they look pashli inspired!



Very inspired--almost uncomfortably so!  You can tell the quality isn't anything close to a real pashli but I was surprised this was so close.


----------



## kaydelongpre

Divealicious said:


> Red flags allover then. Pass. There will be other bags don't worry



I agree. 0 feedback, half answering your questions, but that's looks pretty authentic to me (from the limited photos posted. I have 3 pashlis FWIW and 6 other 3.1 bags). 

Is the Pashli is a prime target for fakes guys?


----------



## raspberrycobble

Has anyone bought a pashli off Tradesy? There are a few on there I really like, but Im not sure of the authenticity


----------



## abbie.rose.nyc

TejasMama said:


> I don't own a Phillip Lim back but I saw these at Target and it made me think immediately of the brand.  Has anyone else seen these?




Are they from the Philip Lim for Target line?


----------



## louvigilante

I don't think they are. Target's line has copies of lots of different bags, even saw a copy of a RM Cupid the other day.


----------



## Leto

abbie.rose.nyc said:


> Are they from the Philip Lim for Target line?



They shouldn't be from the Philip Lim for Target line. That is way too long ago when he created the line and is probably sold out.


----------



## TejasMama

louvigilante said:


> I don't think they are. Target's line has copies of lots of different bags, even saw a copy of a RM Cupid the other day.



Yes,  I think it is more of an inspired bag.  I saw a backpack that is very similar to the RM Julian backpack.  Again, not the same quality but very close to the same design.


----------



## skyqueen

Wore this last weekend...out to dinner.


----------



## JennyErin

skyqueen said:


> Wore this last weekend...out to dinner.


 
Love this!!


----------



## skyqueen

Out to dinner with my mini Pashli. Holds just enough!
For reference I'm 5'10 and it's not too small.......................


----------



## Leto

skyqueen said:


> Out to dinner with my mini Pashli. Holds just enough!
> For reference I'm 5'10 and it's not too small.......................




It looks gorgeous on you! Great color too!


----------



## skyqueen

Leto said:


> It looks gorgeous on you! Great color too!




[emoji8]


----------



## Slc9

skyqueen said:


> Out to dinner with my mini Pashli. Holds just enough!
> For reference I'm 5'10 and it's not too small.......................



Very nice!


----------



## skyqueen

Slc9 said:


> Very nice!




[emoji39]


----------



## le_mode

*skyqueen* omg i love the color so muchh! you're luckyyyy!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

skyqueen said:


> Out to dinner with my mini Pashli. Holds just enough!
> For reference I'm 5'10 and it's not too small.......................


Great colour!!!


----------



## skyqueen

le_mode said:


> *skyqueen* omg i love the color so muchh! you're luckyyyy!







BerlinArtGirl said:


> Great colour!!!




[emoji8]


----------



## mekj1986

skyqueen said:


> Out to dinner with my mini Pashli. Holds just enough!
> For reference I'm 5'10 and it's not too small.......................


I have the medium Orchid from last season but absolutely LOVE that pink colour!!!
Here's mine.. had it since the end of last summer and it's been everywhere with me, carried things WAY too heavy and still looks brand new. I wouldn't think twice about buying one of these second hand.. they're practically indestructible!! I've been trawling eBay for a mini recently but there aren't many here in the UK


----------



## skyqueen

mekj1986 said:


> I have the medium Orchid from last season but absolutely LOVE that pink colour!!!
> Here's mine.. had it since the end of last summer and it's been everywhere with me, carried things WAY too heavy and still looks brand new. I wouldn't think twice about buying one of these second hand.. they're practically indestructible!! I've been trawling eBay for a mini recently but there aren't many here in the UK


Orchid looks fabulous with your coloring but I could also see you with the mini bright fuchsia...a nice size for casual dinners! I got mine at FORWARD by Elyse Walker...lovely company to work with!


----------



## mekj1986

skyqueen said:


> Orchid looks fabulous with your coloring but I could also see you with the mini bright fuchsia...a nice size for casual dinners! I got mine at FORWARD by Elyse Walker...lovely company to work with!


Thanks! it seems like a well priced site, I will keep an eye out! Love the pink, kicking myself for not getting the mini teal/metallic they had a while ago, LOVED that so much but think it was a bit much in a larger bag


----------



## skyqueen

mekj1986 said:


> Thanks! it seems like a well priced site, I will keep an eye out! Love the pink, kicking myself for not getting the mini teal/metallic they had a while ago, LOVED that so much but think it was a bit much in a larger bag


Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## thedseer

mekj1986 said:


> I have the medium Orchid from last season but absolutely LOVE that pink colour!!!
> Here's mine.. had it since the end of last summer and it's been everywhere with me, carried things WAY too heavy and still looks brand new. I wouldn't think twice about buying one of these second hand.. they're practically indestructible!! I've been trawling eBay for a mini recently but there aren't many here in the UK



Beautiful!


----------



## Vancang

I looove all the colors I see in your bags ladies,and I just couldn't resist this find in Neiman Marcus Last call...a Mini pashli in Tourquoise,love the color and love that even it is a tiny bag it can handle a lot of things inside[emoji106]


----------



## Vancang

A little obsessed with my mini,here is another look of the color and close up...


----------



## skyqueen

Vancang said:


> A little obsessed with my mini,here is another look of the color and close up...
> View attachment 2979320


What a color! 
I find the mini perfect for casual dinners out and can be worn crossbody! Just seems a bit dressier............................


----------



## Scully Piper

Hello everyone. I've had my eye on the Cobalt Pashli. This would be my first Phillip Lim bag. I've noticed the older posts (I think from when Pashli first came out) talk about the lock chipping off from frequently locking/unlocking the bag. My question is has the quality improved from the newer releases? And to those who have had their Pashli for a long time, how has it held up? Are you still happy with it? 
Thank you in advance to anyone who responds.


----------



## k5ml3k

Scully Piper said:


> Hello everyone. I've had my eye on the Cobalt Pashli. This would be my first Phillip Lim bag. I've noticed the older posts (I think from when Pashli first came out) talk about the lock chipping off from frequently locking/unlocking the bag. My question is has the quality improved from the newer releases? And to those who have had their Pashli for a long time, how has it held up? Are you still happy with it?
> 
> Thank you in advance to anyone who responds.




Hi, I was actually taking closer pics of my cobalt Pashli bc I'm planning on selling it, and I didn't see much of chipping or anything on the hardware. The only wear that I've really noticed is a little bit of softening of the leather on the sides. I can post the pics, if you'd like!


----------



## Scully Piper

k5ml3k said:


> Hi, I was actually taking closer pics of my cobalt Pashli bc I'm planning on selling it, and I didn't see much of chipping or anything on the hardware. The only wear that I've really noticed is a little bit of softening of the leather on the sides. I can post the pics, if you'd like!


 
Yes please =)  I hope you don't mind me asking but what made you decide to sell it?


----------



## k5ml3k

Scully Piper said:


> Yes please =)  I hope you don't mind me asking but what made you decide to sell it?




I used it a little bit for school but now I'm graduating so I won't really be needing it plus I'm trying to narrow down my collection to a few bags that I can rotate in between. The medium was a perfect size though! Not too big, not too small. The color was also hard to find when it first came out so I felt lucky to have found one.

Here's a pic of the hardware. You should be able to zoom in to get a closer look. HTH and GL!


----------



## Scully Piper

k5ml3k said:


> I used it a little bit for school but now I'm graduating so I won't really be needing it plus I'm trying to narrow down my collection to a few bags that I can rotate in between. The medium was a perfect size though! Not too big, not too small. The color was also hard to find when it first came out so I felt lucky to have found one.
> 
> Here's a pic of the hardware. You should be able to zoom in to get a closer look. HTH and GL!
> View attachment 2984360


 
Your bag looks amazing!  It's hard to imagine that you used this for school and still look this good.  Thanks for posting a pic.  
 Did you say this is in cobalt? I want a bright blue bag so it's good to know that cobalt is actually in the darker side of blue.


----------



## k5ml3k

Scully Piper said:


> Your bag looks amazing!  It's hard to imagine that you used this for school and still look this good.  Thanks for posting a pic.
> Did you say this is in cobalt? I want a bright blue bag so it's good to know that cobalt is actually in the darker side of blue.




Aw thanks! Yes, this is the cobalt...it looks lighter in different lightning but in this pic, it def looks dark.


----------



## Scully Piper

k5ml3k said:


> Aw thanks! Yes, this is the cobalt...it looks lighter in different lightning but in this pic, it def looks dark.



Thank u so much again for being so helpful.


----------



## k5ml3k

Scully Piper said:


> Thank u so much again for being so helpful.




Np! GL [emoji4]


----------



## samale

Hello TPFers !

I love the 3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli bag ! I bought my first one, the large one, in 2012 (during NYFW, I think it was the last one at barney's) and loved it so much. I sold it not long ago because it was losing its shape and because it didn't have the strap. I do miss it a lot but I was thinking that maybe the mini pashli would be the perfect alternative. What do you think ? I also heard the strap is too long on the mini (and I am 5'2), is that correct ? 

Xx


----------



## skyqueen

samale said:


> Hello TPFers !
> 
> I love the 3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli bag ! I bought my first one, the large one, in 2012 (during NYFW, I think it was the last one at barney's) and loved it so much. I sold it not long ago because it was losing its shape and because it didn't have the strap. I do miss it a lot but I was thinking that maybe the mini pashli would be the perfect alternative. What do you think ? I also heard the strap is too long on the mini (and I am 5'2), is that correct ?
> 
> Xx


The strap is long on the mini...I'm 5'10" and I can wear mine crossbody.


----------



## samale

skyqueen said:


> The strap is long on the mini...I'm 5'10" and I can wear mine crossbody.




Ok, thanks ! Do you think it would be too long on me for my frame ?


----------



## skyqueen

samale said:


> Ok, thanks ! Do you think it would be too long on me for my frame ?


Hard to judge. You could have it professionally altered or tie a knot at the top of the strap.
Maybe someone shorter can chime in. I love the bag, though!


----------



## samale

skyqueen said:


> Hard to judge. You could have it professionally altered or tie a knot at the top of the strap.
> Maybe someone shorter can chime in. I love the bag, though!




That's an idea ! Thank you for your help Skyqueen


----------



## Asemok

guys who have pashli bag!
please take a look and is it authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=231555538969
thanks!


----------



## samale

Asemok said:


> guys who have pashli bag!
> please take a look and is it authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=231555538969
> thanks!




Hey Asemok ! It looks authentic to me (the card, zippers, inside look good IMO). But you might want to have someone else's opinion as well, as I do not have a Pashli anymore for an exact comparison.


----------



## CU418

Hey guys! I would love to have your opinions! I bought an electric blue mini pashli back in September. I love the color but I'm not too sure about the style. I've only worn my bag three times. I saw that Philip Lim has a pashli mini messenger in the same color and I love it! I feel like it's more of my style. Do you guys think I should sell the pashli and buy the messenger or keep the pashli?


----------



## Vancang

CU418 said:


> Hey guys! I would love to have your opinions! I bought an electric blue mini pashli back in September. I love the color but I'm not too sure about the style. I've only worn my bag three times. I saw that Philip Lim has a pashli mini messenger in the same color and I love it! I feel like it's more of my style. Do you guys think I should sell the pashli and buy the messenger or keep the pashli?




Hello there,IMO I will sell the bag I don't use very often and buy the one it's catching my eye and eventually will use a lot more...so if you like the messenger better go for it and get rid of the mini pashli...good luck


----------



## MochaCoco

Hi, can anyone tell me if this is authentic? Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221780428353?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## whynott

Could anyone advise as to how the croc pashli wears over time? Im thinking of purchasing and I am a little unsure as to the "suede"


----------



## fashiolista

I've been in love with Pashli satchels for absolutely ages and think I'm going to treat myself this time (eeek!). I'm 5.3"/5.4" and not sure whether to go for a mini (ivory dove) or medium (silver). How much can both fit and how heavy are they on its own? My biggest concern is that the medium may look too big on me...


----------



## noobie

fashiolista said:


> I've been in love with Pashli satchels for absolutely ages and think I'm going to treat myself this time (eeek!). I'm 5.3"/5.4" and not sure whether to go for a mini (ivory dove) or medium (silver). How much can both fit and how heavy are they on its own? My biggest concern is that the medium may look too big on me...




I'm 5'8" and I have a medium Pashli and I love it. I had a large, but I found it too big for me, so I've sold it a few months ago, because I didn't use it at all. And I find the medium is roomy enough for my stuff ( I carry an iPad, water bottle, a long wallet, keys and cellphone) when I need them, but small enough to be used daily. I've never seen the mini IRL, so I can't really comment on that. It was also not in my consideration, because I generally like big bags. But keep in mind, the Pashli is on the heavier side, even when it's empty. I recently just bought a Balenciaga bag, and it's heaven compared to my Pashli. HTH!


----------



## casseyelsie

noobie said:


> I'm 5'8" and I have a medium Pashli and I love it. I had a large, but I found it too big for me, so I've sold it a few months ago, because I didn't use it at all. And I find the medium is roomy enough for my stuff ( I carry an iPad, water bottle, a long wallet, keys and cellphone) when I need them, but small enough to be used daily. I've never seen the mini IRL, so I can't really comment on that. It was also not in my consideration, because I generally like big bags. But keep in mind, the Pashli is on the heavier side, even when it's empty. I recently just bought a Balenciaga bag, and it's heaven compared to my Pashli. HTH!




I have Med Pashli in my wish list. Since u said its heavy, I have to consider the bag now. If it's equivalent to weight of Antigona Medium....I definitely won't buy!  I only carried my med Antigona 2 times n now it's inside its dust bag for more than 6 months already. Lol


----------



## noobie

casseyelsie said:


> I have Med Pashli in my wish list. Since u said its heavy, I have to consider the bag now. If it's equivalent to weight of Antigona Medium....I definitely won't buy!  I only carried my med Antigona 2 times n now it's inside its dust bag for more than 6 months already. Lol




Unfortunately, I also have no idea how heavy Antigona is.. I was actually considering it for the longest time, lol. But I now have to wait until I can actually try it on. I really do find Pashli heavy, maybe because I live in my Bric's and Longchamps, lol and as mentioned, my Balenciaga is nothing compared to it.


----------



## fashiolista

noobie said:


> I'm 5'8" and I have a medium Pashli and I love it. I had a large, but I found it too big for me, so I've sold it a few months ago, because I didn't use it at all. And I find the medium is roomy enough for my stuff ( I carry an iPad, water bottle, a long wallet, keys and cellphone) when I need them, but small enough to be used daily. I've never seen the mini IRL, so I can't really comment on that. It was also not in my consideration, because I generally like big bags. But keep in mind, the Pashli is on the heavier side, even when it's empty. I recently just bought a Balenciaga bag, and it's heaven compared to my Pashli. HTH!




Thanks, I'll definitely won't go bigger than a medium, as I feel like the large would swallow me up. I'm slightly worried hearing you say it's on the heavy side. Though how heavy is heavy? Do you maybe have any other bags you can compare it with?

Also, what do you (guys) think of the silver pashli?


----------



## linda2705

I've just started to use my medium pashli as my everyday bag but I just have to say, boy that buckle is a pain to close!!! Takes me ages and a few tries to snap the flap back on


----------



## casseyelsie

fashiolista said:


> Thanks, I'll definitely won't go bigger than a medium, as I feel like the large would swallow me up. I'm slightly worried hearing you say it's on the heavy side. Though how heavy is heavy? Do you maybe have any other bags you can compare it with?
> 
> Also, what do you (guys) think of the silver pashli?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027557
> View attachment 3027558




Hat silver is TDF! So gorgeous. I hope to find that color if I do get the bag.


----------



## casseyelsie

linda2705 said:


> I've just started to use my medium pashli as my everyday bag but I just have to say, boy that buckle is a pain to close!!! Takes me ages and a few tries to snap the flap back on




Hmm....another point I will have to consider. Non of my friends has that bag and the brand is not available in my country. So I rely on this forum lol.


----------



## fashiolista

linda2705 said:


> I've just started to use my medium pashli as my everyday bag but I just have to say, boy that buckle is a pain to close!!! Takes me ages and a few tries to snap the flap back on




I've read online that many people just tuck the flap in, would that be an option? Also, I'm starting to get really worried about this weight thing... There's no counter nearby, so I'm just relying on what the internet says haha


----------



## fashiolista

casseyelsie said:


> Hat silver is TDF! So gorgeous. I hope to find that color if I do get the bag.




Ah I'm so relieved you said that! I was a bit worried I was the only one living this colour, as I've been unable to find anyone wearing it online.


----------



## jessl

fashiolista said:


> I've been in love with Pashli satchels for absolutely ages and think I'm going to treat myself this time (eeek!). I'm 5.3"/5.4" and not sure whether to go for a mini (ivory dove) or medium (silver). How much can both fit and how heavy are they on its own? My biggest concern is that the medium may look too big on me...


I'm 5'4" and have the medium as well, I think it's the perfect size for our height. I originally was looking at the large but stumbled upon a deal for the medium that was too good to pass up, although thinking back the large would have been way too cumbersome for me. 

I agree with the others who say it is heavy, but not unbearably so, and I like the style of the bag so for me the weight isn't a dealbreaker... I actually ended up buying another medium in a different color. 

As someone else said, the clasp can be a bit of a pain though so I find myself just tucking the flap in or not actually locking the clasp... not sure if that's an option with the mini because i've heard stories of it just tumbling over and spilling the contents since it's top heavy, but I can't say for certain.


----------



## Easyeve

THELOGICOF_LUV said:


> It's been a minute since I've done a reveal (I'm actually a few Lims behind) in this thread, but I knew I had to post my most recent 3.1PL purchase ASAP!
> I never have much luck finding high end bags at Nordstrom Rack from designers that I love like 3.1 Phillip Lim, Alexander Wang, etc. In fact I have never even seen anything from either designer at my local NR. On Friday after work, I went to NR to buy some perfume and figured I would hit up the purse section before making my way to checkout. The clearance section was stacked, but I didn't see anything that tickled my fancy enough that I would've considered purchasing. That was, until I noticed a familiar looking handle peaking out of a mountain of markdowns. To my surprise I had some how stumbled upon a bag that I have seriously been considering buying for the last year...
> View attachment 2922163
> 
> The 3.1 Phillip Lim Ryder satchel in croc embossed leather!
> I literally could not believe my eyes, that of all the items in the world I could have found, that this bag was in my hands. Crazy!! Not only was the bag in perfect condition (Even still had the wrapping on the hardware!), but the price was a STEAL! Normally this bag runs about 1K (It's still available and sold retail!) for the 'small' size, but the handbag gods were looking down on me that day because I would up taking this beauty home for $309.00!!! &#128561;
> After I picked myself off the floor, I sprinted to the register to check out. To me, this is the find of all finds!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share everyone! &#128522;


Hi, I recently purchased the Ryder croc bag and I wanted to know if on your bag, you find the leather feels scaly. If you rub the bag upwards, can you feel the edges of the leather lift a bit? I purchased the bag from Canada so I didn't have the opportunity to feel it in advance. I love the bag so much but the edges lifting has me concerned. Especially over time I fear it will lift even further and possibly fall off? Please let me know your experience. Your help is so much appreciated.


----------



## linda2705

fashiolista said:


> I've read online that many people just tuck the flap in, would that be an option? Also, I'm starting to get really worried about this weight thing... There's no counter nearby, so I'm just relying on what the internet says haha




I like the look of the wings flaring out so I keep them both unzipped. Today I don't have a lot in my bag, just my wallet, card holder, coin purse and hand wipes. This is what it looks like when I tuck the flap in and carry it on the shoulder strap, which is how I always carry it. It spills over =( sorry it doesn't help that all the contents in my bag is black so it kind of blends in haha


----------



## fashiolista

jessl said:


> I'm 5'4" and have the medium as well, I think it's the perfect size for our height. I originally was looking at the large but stumbled upon a deal for the medium that was too good to pass up, although thinking back the large would have been way too cumbersome for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the others who say it is heavy, but not unbearably so, and I like the style of the bag so for me the weight isn't a dealbreaker... I actually ended up buying another medium in a different color.
> 
> 
> 
> As someone else said, the clasp can be a bit of a pain though so I find myself just tucking the flap in or not actually locking the clasp... not sure if that's an option with the mini because i've heard stories of it just tumbling over and spilling the contents since it's top heavy, but I can't say for certain.




Thanks, so glad you said that as I ordered mine yesterday, I just couldn't resist. [emoji85] I think it should arrive next week Monday. I'm so excited!


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

Easyeve said:


> Hi, I recently purchased the Ryder croc bag and I wanted to know if on your bag, you find the leather feels scaly. If you rub the bag upwards, can you feel the edges of the leather lift a bit? I purchased the bag from Canada so I didn't have the opportunity to feel it in advance. I love the bag so much but the edges lifting has me concerned. Especially over time I fear it will lift even further and possibly fall off? Please let me know your experience. Your help is so much appreciated.




Hello! I love my croc Ryder so much I am in the process of purchasing another. I do know what you mean about feeling the edges of the croc embossing, but mine isn't bad enough that I feel like it's a defect or an issue. I actually feel like it adds to the authenticity of the croc. I do have the same concern about the edges pulling up and tearing, but so far I haven't had an issues at all. Hope this helps!


----------



## christinactg

I am about to get my first Pashli. I am definitely go with a medium. But i can't decide on the color. They on sale... so Either the Silver one that postet more up on this site or the peach/white what is more a beige light pinkish... or the black one what is more expensive with the white/black snake in the middle and the gunmetal hardware. 

Do you guys think that model tend more to be scratched? Cause the leather not structured?

http://s.thestore.com/media/catalog...alladium__gunmetal_one_size-tsnky5p6nw_1n.jpg

I have to decide soon. I'm afraid they gonna be out of stock too soon!


----------



## fashiolista

Eeeeek! The mail man just arrived. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## christinactg

Ahhhh!!!! Show us!


----------



## Yuki85

fashiolista said:


> Eeeeek! The mail man just arrived. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032480




cant wait to see the pictures


----------



## fashiolista

Phew! So it took me about 10 minutes to get all the wrapping off the bag, but it was worth all the effort ha. Will upload the rest as fast as I can, but first a lil' tease. [emoji85]


----------



## fashiolista

I got the Medium Pashli in Silver (AW14, I believe) and I'm in love. I was afraid it'd be too big, heavy or long for me, based on all the reviews/posts I've read, but I'm so glad none of that actually bothers me. 

It's not that heavy (my Mulberry Postman Lock Backpack is much heavier), the size is perfect for me (I'm 1.64/5.4") and although the strap is long, you can easily shorten it. Please don't mind the attire. I'm working on my dissertation from home today, hence the yoga pants and super old sweater. [emoji23]

I tried different ways to 'style' the bag and wear it in different ways to show it proportionally. Hopefully that'll help those who are hesitant or aren't able to view the bag in person! The only negative thing I've noticed so far is that it's quite difficult to close the clasp when the bag's empty/flat, and the side zippers are quite difficult to zip up/down, but that's probably because it's new. End of ramble. 











Edit: I'm holding my iPad as I'm using it as a remote to take pictures, fyi. I'm not that weird lol.


----------



## christinactg

Ohhhhhhhh.... you ordered the one im struggling with! Its pretty. The silver not that shiny right?


So hard to decide if the peach white the silver or the palladium with gunmetal hardware... ahhh


----------



## casseyelsie

fashiolista said:


> I got the Medium Pashli in Silver (AW14, I believe) and I'm in love. I was afraid it'd be too big, heavy or long for me, based on all the reviews/posts I've read, but I'm so glad none of that actually bothers me.
> 
> It's not that heavy (my Mulberry Postman Lock Backpack is much heavier), the size is perfect for me (I'm 1.64/5.4") and although the strap is long, you can easily shorten it. Please don't mind the attire. I'm working on my dissertation from home today, hence the yoga pants and super old sweater. [emoji23]
> 
> I tried different ways to 'style' the bag and wear it in different ways to show it proportionally. Hopefully that'll help those who are hesitant or aren't able to view the bag in person! The only negative thing I've noticed so far is that it's quite difficult to close the clasp when the bag's empty/flat, and the side zippers are quite difficult to zip up/down, but that's probably because it's new. End of ramble.
> 
> View attachment 3032490
> View attachment 3032491
> View attachment 3032493
> View attachment 3032494
> View attachment 3032495
> View attachment 3032496
> View attachment 3032497
> View attachment 3032498
> 
> 
> Edit: I'm holding my iPad as I'm using it as a remote to take pictures, fyi. I'm not that weird lol.




Congrats! Such a beautiful color


----------



## fashiolista

christinactg said:


> Ohhhhhhhh.... you ordered the one im struggling with! Its pretty. The silver not that shiny right?
> 
> 
> So hard to decide if the peach white the silver or the palladium with gunmetal hardware... ahhh




Oh great choices! The Silver is not shiny at all. It's got this great metallic finish on, and the leather makes it look amazing. 

I'm just in love and can't wait to wear it out. I think it's such a cool, yet sophisticated colour. I could see myself wear it with most of my wardrobe, so I'd decide based on that! Hope my pics helped a bit though 



casseyelsie said:


> Congrats! Such a beautiful color




Thank you!


----------



## christinactg

fashiolista: ja you did you took the silver back to the game  Do you think the not struktured leather from the palladium with the snake gonna scratch easily?


----------



## Sparkletastic

fashiolista said:


> I'm just in love and can't wait to wear it out. I think it's such a cool, yet sophisticated colour. I could see myself wear it with most of my wardrobe, so I'd decide based on that! Hope my pics helped a bit though



Gosh! It's GORGEOUS! I'm soooo tempted by this bag. I think I want it in the mini. But, I've just bought 2 others this month so, I need a couple more of my current bags to sell! C'mon eBay!!!


----------



## louvigilante

fashiolista said:


> I got the Medium Pashli in Silver (AW14, I believe) and I'm in love. I was afraid it'd be too big, heavy or long for me, based on all the reviews/posts I've read, but I'm so glad none of that actually bothers me.
> 
> It's not that heavy (my Mulberry Postman Lock Backpack is much heavier), the size is perfect for me (I'm 1.64/5.4") and although the strap is long, you can easily shorten it. Please don't mind the attire. I'm working on my dissertation from home today, hence the yoga pants and super old sweater. [emoji23]
> 
> I tried different ways to 'style' the bag and wear it in different ways to show it proportionally. Hopefully that'll help those who are hesitant or aren't able to view the bag in person! The only negative thing I've noticed so far is that it's quite difficult to close the clasp when the bag's empty/flat, and the side zippers are quite difficult to zip up/down, but that's probably because it's new. End of ramble.
> 
> View attachment 3032490
> View attachment 3032491
> View attachment 3032493
> View attachment 3032494
> View attachment 3032495
> View attachment 3032496
> View attachment 3032497
> View attachment 3032498
> 
> 
> Edit: I'm holding my iPad as I'm using it as a remote to take pictures, fyi. I'm not that weird lol.




Oh she's just beautiful!


----------



## fashiolista

louvigilante said:


> Oh she's just beautiful!



Thank you!



Sparkletastic said:


> Gosh! It's GORGEOUS! I'm soooo tempted by this bag. I think I want it in the mini. But, I've just bought 2 others this month so, I need a couple more of my current bags to sell! C'mon eBay!!!



Oh my, 2 others? I'm jealous! Which ones did you get? The mini is adorable, but now I've seen the size of the medium, I'm so glad I didn't go for the mini, as this is just big enough to fit daily stuff in without having to carry a mega-big bag. But yes, I totally recommend this colour!



christinactg said:


> fashiolista: ja you did you took the silver back to the game  Do you think the not struktured leather from the palladium with the snake gonna scratch easily?




[emoji136]&#127995; I'm not sure as I've never seen it, but the one I've got will definitely not show scratches (which I love about it). Is it patent leather or smooth? If it's the latter I guess it's inevitable to get some scratches on it, but I guess it really depends how careful you are!


----------



## christinactg

Fashiolista: It is smooth. Here is a Link to the bag. (I don't know how to post it here) Its Snake in the middle but the up an the sides look like they really sensitive... does anybody know something about it? 

http://s.thestore.com/media/catalog...alladium__gunmetal_one_size-tsnky5p6nw_1n.jpg


----------



## fashiolista

christinactg said:


> Fashiolista: It is smooth. Here is a Link to the bag. (I don't know how to post it here) Its Snake in the middle but the up an the sides look like they really sensitive... does anybody know something about it?
> 
> 
> 
> http://s.thestore.com/media/catalog...alladium__gunmetal_one_size-tsnky5p6nw_1n.jpg




Just did a quick browse, apparently smooth leather is very very scratch prone. Check out this thread, p. 19 (app) or 25 (desktop). It's post #361. Hope this helps!


----------



## Leto

fashiolista said:


> Just did a quick browse, apparently smooth leather is very very scratch prone. Check out this thread, p. 19 (app) or 25 (desktop). It's post #361. Hope this helps!




I have a medium Ashli in glazed leather. I believe it is the same material as the one above. So far I was able to polish all scratches out and it still looks great! Glazed leather is stiffer want from patent leather and in my opinion easy to take care of. It doesn't scratch like smooth leather. However, it will also depend how you treat it. I can post pictures once I get home.


----------



## casseyelsie

Any one here around 165cm height have Pashli medium size? I would really love to see mod pic if possible! TIA


----------



## christinactg

Leto said:


> I have a medium Ashli in glazed leather. I believe it is the same material as the one above. So far I was able to polish all scratches out and it still looks great! Glazed leather is stiffer want from patent leather and in my opinion easy to take care of. It doesn't scratch like smooth leather. However, it will also depend how you treat it. I can post pictures once I get home.




Oh yes some Pictures would maybe help me. I just can't  decide and i can't order all 3 just to look at it.  Thank you!


----------



## fashiolista

casseyelsie said:


> Any one here around 165cm height have Pashli medium size? I would really love to see mod pic if possible! TIA




I'm 1.64, and have posted some modeling pics one page back. That may help?


----------



## Leto

christinactg said:


> Oh yes some Pictures would maybe help me. I just can't  decide and i can't order all 3 just to look at it.  Thank you!




Here are some close ups:








It is in need of a good polish but I think the last picture gives you an idea how it might look after a while. But overall, I think it is holding up great. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## christinactg

*Leto* Thank you so much! I guess I just have to choose one and go for it. Before they all out of stock


----------



## casseyelsie

fashiolista said:


> I'm 1.64, and have posted some modeling pics one page back. That may help?




Saw them, Thanks!  Nice to know the med size will look nice on my height. [emoji16]


----------



## fashiolista

casseyelsie said:


> Saw them, Thanks!  Nice to know the med size will look nice on my height. [emoji16]




Glad I could help! I searched high and low for some pics so thought I may as well contribute to those myself haha. Which colour are you thinking to get? [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## christinactg

I'm only 1.55m i hope its not gonna get too big on me... but the mini is to small for everyday issues...


----------



## jessl

fashiolista said:


> I got the Medium Pashli in Silver (AW14, I believe) and I'm in love. I was afraid it'd be too big, heavy or long for me, based on all the reviews/posts I've read, but I'm so glad none of that actually bothers me.
> 
> It's not that heavy (my Mulberry Postman Lock Backpack is much heavier), the size is perfect for me (I'm 1.64/5.4") and although the strap is long, you can easily shorten it. Please don't mind the attire. I'm working on my dissertation from home today, hence the yoga pants and super old sweater. [emoji23]
> 
> I tried different ways to 'style' the bag and wear it in different ways to show it proportionally. Hopefully that'll help those who are hesitant or aren't able to view the bag in person! The only negative thing I've noticed so far is that it's quite difficult to close the clasp when the bag's empty/flat, and the side zippers are quite difficult to zip up/down, but that's probably because it's new. End of ramble.
> 
> View attachment 3032490
> View attachment 3032491
> View attachment 3032493
> View attachment 3032494
> View attachment 3032495
> View attachment 3032496
> View attachment 3032497
> View attachment 3032498
> 
> 
> Edit: I'm holding my iPad as I'm using it as a remote to take pictures, fyi. I'm not that weird lol.


SO beautiful, what a fun color choice! Enjoy!


----------



## christinactg

I first ordered at Monnier Freres. My first try was the white peach... after it quitted my first transaction i tried the black with the snakeskin and it kicked me out of the paying process again. Then of course both bags where sold out. I was so angry. The customer servies wasn't helpful at all. sad but true. i wish they would treat you nicer, after spending a lot of money. 

So nooow I tried to figure out where in Europe the Pashli Medium is on Sale too. Now I ended up ordering with Avenue32 and the white peach pashli bag in medium was reduced 60%!!! I am so happy. I can't wait to see it in real life. I hope the color not gonna be too pinkish.


----------



## Leto

christinactg said:


> I first ordered at Monnier Freres. My first try was the white peach... after it quitted my first transaction i tried the black with the snakeskin and it kicked me out of the paying process again. Then of course both bags where sold out. I was so angry. The customer servies wasn't helpful at all. sad but true. i wish they would treat you nicer, after spending a lot of money.
> 
> So nooow I tried to figure out where in Europe the Pashli Medium is on Sale too. Now I ended up ordering with Avenue32 and the white peach pashli bag in medium was reduced 60%!!! I am so happy. I can't wait to see it in real life. I hope the color not gonna be too pinkish.




Where are you from?


----------



## Graefka

Has anyone seen the color ivy in person? Is it metallic? Every picture I have seen makes it look metallic, but none of the descriptions of the color mention it being metallic. 

TIA for any help!


----------



## christinactg

Leto said:


> Where are you from?



Austria 




Graefka said:


> Has anyone seen the color ivy in person? Is it metallic? Every picture I have seen makes it look metallic, but none of the descriptions of the color mention it being metallic.
> 
> TIA for any help!




No sorry. I haven't seen it. But the white peach looks metallic on some Photos too.. Lets see if it is in real life.


----------



## Yuki85

christinactg said:


> I first ordered at Monnier Freres. My first try was the white peach... after it quitted my first transaction i tried the black with the snakeskin and it kicked me out of the paying process again. Then of course both bags where sold out. I was so angry. The customer servies wasn't helpful at all. sad but true. i wish they would treat you nicer, after spending a lot of money.
> 
> So nooow I tried to figure out where in Europe the Pashli Medium is on Sale too. Now I ended up ordering with Avenue32 and the white peach pashli bag in medium was reduced 60%!!! I am so happy. I can't wait to see it in real life. I hope the color not gonna be too pinkish.




Avenue 32 delivers to Austria?


----------



## christinactg

Ja. They deliver to Austria. 20 Euro is the delivery fee, but the white peach was only 336 Euro cause it was 60% off


----------



## christinactg

It arrrrived! [emoji177] here are some fotos! They forgot about the gift package.... The bag is more pinkish then I thought it's gonna be... 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Soon I will post more!


----------



## Yuki85

christinactg said:


> It arrrrived! [emoji177] here are some fotos! They forgot about the gift package.... The bag is more pinkish then I thought it's gonna be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3037344
> View attachment 3037345
> 
> 
> 
> Soon I will post more!




Congrats!!!! The color is stunning!!!


----------



## legaldiva

I love the Pashli. I found it to be a great "mom" bag for me at this point in my life, because I could wear it cross body and adjust the height.  

Alas, I just sold my metallic turquoise on Tradesy for a vintage Chanel ... I might regret this one.


----------



## fashiolista

christinactg said:


> It arrrrived! [emoji177] here are some fotos! They forgot about the gift package.... The bag is more pinkish then I thought it's gonna be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3037344
> View attachment 3037345
> 
> 
> 
> Soon I will post more!




Beautiful!


----------



## fashiolista

jessl said:


> SO beautiful, what a fun color choice! Enjoy!




Thank you, I love it!


----------



## christinactg

fashiolista said:


> Beautiful!




Thank you! I First was Not sure about keeping it... Because it's more pink than I thought


----------



## christinactg

Here is one more Photo of my Pashli 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
[emoji177]


----------



## casseyelsie

christinactg said:


> Here is one more Photo of my Pashli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3038634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji177]




Omg. The color is so feminine and sweettttt! I love it.


----------



## Leto

christinactg said:


> Here is one more Photo of my Pashli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3038634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji177]




I love the color. Not too pink in my opinion. The only worry I have is color transfer. Let me know how the bag will hold up in the future and if you can clean it easily. 
I'm from Germany btw but live in the U.S.


----------



## christinactg

Ja that's what I'm afraid of too... I hope that's not gonna happen.


----------



## fashiolista

christinactg said:


> Thank you! I First was Not sure about keeping it... Because it's more pink than I thought




I personally love it and don't think it's too pink!


----------



## fashiolista

Leto said:


> I love the color. Not too pink in my opinion. The only worry I have is color transfer. Let me know how the bag will hold up in the future and if you can clean it easily.
> I'm from Germany btw but live in the U.S.







christinactg said:


> Ja that's what I'm afraid of too... I hope that's not gonna happen.




I've just worn mine out once, but no colour transfer so far. (Thank god).


----------



## christinactg

Ja yours is darker in color. I'm just afraid that my dark jeans gonna transfer color on the bag.


----------



## MsSusan

christinactg said:


> It arrrrived! [emoji177] here are some fotos! They forgot about the gift package.... The bag is more pinkish then I thought it's gonna be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3037344
> View attachment 3037345
> 
> 
> 
> Soon I will post more!



Oh, I love that color! I have the same in a mini version.. I do not think it's too pink. I think the color adds a bit girlytouch/ softness to an edgy style of Pashli.


----------



## christinactg

MsSusan said:


> Oh, I love that color! I have the same in a mini version.. I do not think it's too pink. I think the color adds a bit girlytouch/ softness to an edgy style of Pashli.




Ohhh. How pretty! You want to Post some Fotos? [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## christinactg

Today I wore my Pashli out and my pants put little color on it... How to take it down? [emoji24]


----------



## TheClassyPeach

please help, ISO Phillip Lim medium Pashli in Fuchsia. I'm in the market for the medium Pashli and decided I needed the fuchsia color in my life. I thought I'd try this community first because I don't mind purchasing preloved bags. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## jenniferstu

Hi everyone! New here! I've been eyeing the pashli for a while and always thought i would get a mini. I have been waiting for a color i like to go one sale because i didn't want to purchase one at full price  finally saw on shopbop.com today the medium in ivory/dove on sale! i decided to purchase on nordstrom and have them price match  excited for it to come! 

does anybody happen to have this color and would be willing to post a picture?!  I'm kind of scared the light color will stain, but the color is so beautiful!


----------



## Leto

jenniferstu said:


> Hi everyone! New here! I've been eyeing the pashli for a while and always thought i would get a mini. I have been waiting for a color i like to go one sale because i didn't want to purchase one at full price  finally saw on shopbop.com today the medium in ivory/dove on sale! i decided to purchase on nordstrom and have them price match  excited for it to come!
> 
> does anybody happen to have this color and would be willing to post a picture?!  I'm kind of scared the light color will stain, but the color is so beautiful!




Hi Jennifer!
Congrats on your find. That's so exciting. I don't have a pashli in that color. But with any light colored bag, no matter the designer, no matter the type of leather, it will stain, especially if you wear jeans. The color will rub off and it will be hard to remove. I'm at this point where I don't buy light colored bags anymore unless I can be sure to wear it only with a non-jeans items. So in the summer I often wear everything but jeans so I wear my light colored bags without worry. 
So, I can only advise you to be careful with it and definitely don't wear it with jeans.  I think I ruined at least three contemporary designer bags with jeans dye transfer. I definitely learned my lesson [emoji6] hope this helps!


----------



## Leto

christinactg said:


> Today I wore my Pashli out and my pants put little color on it... How to take it down? [emoji24]




Try baby wipes very carefully!


----------



## kelles

I have the medium Pashli but thought I might like mini for summer. Been looking at this hardly used pre loved one today. http://labelsmostwanted.co.uk/produ...skin-leather-mini-pashli-satchel-bag-receipt/

The mini seems to hold a lot of essentials too.


----------



## kelles

mekj1986 said:


> I have the medium Orchid from last season but absolutely LOVE that pink colour!!!
> Here's mine.. had it since the end of last summer and it's been everywhere with me, carried things WAY too heavy and still looks brand new. I wouldn't think twice about buying one of these second hand.. they're practically indestructible!! I've been trawling eBay for a mini recently but there aren't many here in the UK


Love this colour


----------



## kelles

Delete


----------



## missmoimoi

Didn't know where to post this. Found this months ago on 2nd floor The Bay downtown and loved it but no good reason to buy. Today I got it 60-70% off I guess for 400.50 cad.  31 Hour med NS tote I think. I'm doing sbs comparison with Chloe Marcie in ash


----------



## missmoimoi

Mark down at The Bay downtown Vancouver $700 cad


----------



## JennyErin

missmoimoi said:


> Didn't know where to post this. Found this months ago on 2nd floor The Bay downtown and loved it but no good reason to buy. Today I got it 60-70% off I guess for 400.50 cad.  31 Hour med NS tote I think. I'm doing sbs comparison with Chloe Marcie in ash
> View attachment 3063683
> 
> View attachment 3063684
> 
> View attachment 3063685
> 
> View attachment 3063686
> 
> View attachment 3063687
> 
> View attachment 3063688



Wow!!! What a find!!! Huge congrats! So jealous of your amazing Bay!


----------



## Ellep85

OMG that metallic blue pashli is gorgeous! I hope you snagged it.


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi. Anyone with medium size Pashli can let me know if u can fit 13" laptop inside? TIA [emoji4]


----------



## Amays4759

Hey,

I been on the hunt and finally found a large jade pashli on eBay but I was wondering where I could get it authenticated or if I would be able to post photos here and maybe you ladies can give me your opinion?


----------



## Rocket_girl

THELOGICOF_LUV said:


> It's been a minute since I've done a reveal (I'm actually a few Lims behind) in this thread, but I knew I had to post my most recent 3.1PL purchase ASAP!
> I never have much luck finding high end bags at Nordstrom Rack from designers that I love like 3.1 Phillip Lim, Alexander Wang, etc. In fact I have never even seen anything from either designer at my local NR. On Friday after work, I went to NR to buy some perfume and figured I would hit up the purse section before making my way to checkout. The clearance section was stacked, but I didn't see anything that tickled my fancy enough that I would've considered purchasing. That was, until I noticed a familiar looking handle peaking out of a mountain of markdowns. To my surprise I had some how stumbled upon a bag that I have seriously been considering buying for the last year...
> View attachment 2922163
> 
> The 3.1 Phillip Lim Ryder satchel in croc embossed leather!
> I literally could not believe my eyes, that of all the items in the world I could have found, that this bag was in my hands. Crazy!! Not only was the bag in perfect condition (Even still had the wrapping on the hardware!), but the price was a STEAL! Normally this bag runs about 1K (It's still available and sold retail!) for the 'small' size, but the handbag gods were looking down on me that day because I would up taking this beauty home for $309.00!!! &#55357;&#56881;
> After I picked myself off the floor, I sprinted to the register to check out. To me, this is the find of all finds!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share everyone! &#55357;&#56842;


Congrats! Yours may be the best lucky-find story ever! That was fun to hear about- thanks for sharing. 

I too just found this bag @NR. Same deal, except the cross body strap was missing. For that price, I'll use one of the dozens of straps I have from other bags!


----------



## luvcoach2

Did anyone purchase the pink/black snakeskin mini Pashli that Nordstrom offered in the Anniversary Sale? Thanks!


----------



## ho_chris

Hi tpf-er, anyone knows where i can get a preloved pashli in Aubergine online?

TIA


----------



## kelles

ho_chris said:


> Hi tpf-er, anyone knows where i can get a preloved pashli in Aubergine online?
> 
> TIA


Have you been checking eBay and preloved sites like labels most wanted and yoogis closet


----------



## ho_chris

kelles said:


> Have you been checking eBay and preloved sites like labels most wanted and yoogis closet


checked...but there is none...lol...just trying my luck here...gray colour also looks nice..


----------



## Mininana

Amays4759 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I been on the hunt and finally found a large jade pashli on eBay but I was wondering where I could get it authenticated or if I would be able to post photos here and maybe you ladies can give me your opinion?




Did you get your bag yet?


----------



## Jazzy S

Yummy..medium pashli in jade.


----------



## MsSusan

Jazzy S said:


> Yummy..medium pashli in jade.



That is gorgeous!


----------



## casseyelsie

I don't own Pashli yet even though it's been on my wishlist since last year.  Still can't decide if it's better for me to get Pashli backpack or just Pashli bag.  They both look so alike?  With the backpack having extra strap to use as backpack which I like for versatility. However I also like regular Pashli for its crossbody strap.  What do u girls think?  Any comment?


----------



## Mininana

Jazzy S said:


> Yummy..medium pashli in jade.




Is it brand new? It looks just like mine congrats!!


----------



## floatinglili

casseyelsie said:


> I don't own Pashli yet even though it's been on my wishlist since last year.  Still can't decide if it's better for me to get Pashli backpack or just Pashli bag.  They both look so alike?  With the backpack having extra strap to use as backpack which I like for versatility. However I also like regular Pashli for its crossbody strap.  What do u girls think?  Any comment?




If you haven't seen in store yet, might be good to visit in person. I was crushing seriously in this style and very nearly bought online sight unseen. 

Thank heavens I checked it out irl as the sizing was unusual to me - medium was still a very compact bag (too small lengthwise for me) and the large was huge!


----------



## casseyelsie

floatinglili said:


> If you haven't seen in store yet, might be good to visit in person. I was crushing seriously in this style and very nearly bought online sight unseen.
> 
> Thank heavens I checked it out irl as the sizing was unusual to me - medium was still a very compact bag (too small lengthwise for me) and the large was huge!




I wish I could.  Unfortunately there is no Phillip Lim store in my country [emoji57]


----------



## Divealicious

Wearing my Pashli today


----------



## glover*

I got the mini one..


----------



## _purseaddict_

glover* said:


> I got the mini one..




So cute. Can mini fit kindle or mini iPad?


----------



## glover*

_purseaddict_ said:


> So cute. Can mini fit kindle or mini iPad?



Yes. Here's pic of my bag with mini ipad inside.


----------



## _purseaddict_

glover* said:


> Yes. Here's pic of my bag with mini ipad inside.




Thank you glover!


----------



## Sulli

glover* said:


> Yes. Here's pic of my bag with mini ipad inside.



Nice  Is that a pink mini or red?

Has anyone order from 3.1 Philip lim official site? How's the package size ? Does it come in a big box? How about Neiman Marcus packaging - does it ship in a big box too? 

TIA


----------



## skyqueen

glover* said:


> I got the mini one..


I have the mini in fushcia and it holds quite a bit. I'm also 5'10" and it doesn't look all that small. Great crossbody style!


----------



## zg2172

I really like the style of the mini pashli (cause it looks kinda like the celine nano, but that's a little out of my budget as a student right now), but I'm worried that the front buckle (clasp?) will become annoying to close.


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi. Does medium size comes with strap long enough for crossbody?


----------



## linda2705

casseyelsie said:


> Hi. Does medium size comes with strap long enough for crossbody?


 
Yes the strap is really long! I'm 160cm and I have it placed on the shortest hole


----------



## glover*

Sulli said:


> Nice  Is that a pink mini or red?:



The color is raspberry. From SS15 if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Sulli

glover* said:


> The color is raspberry. From SS15 if I'm not mistaken



 Oh thank you. 
It does look strawberry red in one pic and totally pink in another while online 

Is Barney warehouse an authentic place to get the Pashli bags? Seems like not much places on sale currently...

Btw, nobody order from 3.1 Philip lim website before? I'm worried about huge shipping box :boxing:


----------



## casseyelsie

linda2705 said:


> Yes the strap is really long! I'm 160cm and I have it placed on the shortest hole




Thanks Linda!  Now I only need to consider size.  Mini looks too small while medium kinda too big.  I wish there's a in between size!


----------



## snowymittens

Hi everyone, 

I am thinking of getting one of the medium pashli bags, my first phillip lim, and I'm so excited. Currently Neiman Marcus has a 100 off coupon, bringing down the bag total to about 800. How's the prices like when they are on sale? Any chance I will get a better deal if I wait a little more or for the next event? Thanks in advance for helping me out, the 100 off coupon ends tomorrow so I have to decide fast ~~~


----------



## lilymy

Just bought my first pashli in black. But I'm not sure whether I should use a protective spray like Collonil, as I would do with my Mulberry bags.. The sales assistant at Phillip Lim told me they don't recommend using a chemical spray, as there could be a risk that it may ruin the color. However, I'm a big proponent in spraying my bags and have always sprayed all my leather bags before use.

What do you guys think? Spray or not to spray a pashli bag?


----------



## msmsytique

lilymy said:


> Just bought my first pashli in black. But I'm not sure whether I should use a protective spray like Collonil, as I would do with my Mulberry bags.. The sales assistant at Phillip Lim told me they don't recommend using a chemical spray, as there could be a risk that it may ruin the color. However, I'm a big proponent in spraying my bags and have always sprayed all my leather bags before use.
> 
> What do you guys think? Spray or not to spray a pashli bag?




I've had my medium pashli for over 2 years and I've never sprayed it. It's really not needed, the leather is fantastic.


----------



## lilymy

msmsytique said:


> I've had my medium pashli for over 2 years and I've never sprayed it. It's really not needed, the leather is fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175378


Thanks for the reply. The bag looks amazing. Will definitely not spray my bag then


----------



## Pretty Bags

Got my first medium Pashli in Cobalt... Love it so far....


----------



## Metope

Obsessing over the mini! I really want to get one right now but I know I'd feel silly since sales season is right around the corner, I'd be kicking myself if I got it for full price when it will probably be cheaper in just a couple weeks. Can't decide between black or ink, they're both so great looking!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

The Medium is on sale in Military Green and Red/Black here:

http://www.hartlyfashions.com/product/pashli-medium-satchel-military-green/

http://www.hartlyfashions.com/product/pashli-medium-satchel-redblack/


----------



## Metope

Metope said:


> Obsessing over the mini! I really want to get one right now but I know I'd feel silly since sales season is right around the corner, I'd be kicking myself if I got it for full price when it will probably be cheaper in just a couple weeks. Can't decide between black or ink, they're both so great looking!



Turns out I didn't have to wait long: Purseblog posted about the 20% off friends and family event at Forzieri, and they had a few Pashlis left, mini black included. I took the plunge and my new bag will be here in 4-5 working days, so excited!!


----------



## Merodie

Are the Pashli made in China?  I love the look of the bag for a while now but just can't bring myself to spend the over 1000$ on a bag made in China...  I am hoping to eventually find a deal on eBay or a used one.


----------



## Metope

Merodie said:


> Are the Pashli made in China?  I love the look of the bag for a while now but just can't bring myself to spend the over 1000$ on a bag made in China...  I am hoping to eventually find a deal on eBay or a used one.



I think they're made in China, yes, but I don't think it affects the quality. I don't have one yet but I know it's praised for its durability! I don't know which size you're after, but they're all under $1000 (although the large just barely).

You could also check out the Forzieri sale right now, they have 25% off all bags over $475 with the code ITBAG25 
I just pulled the trigger on one too soon with the 20% off code they also have now, luckily I was able to cancel the order and place a new one with the higher discount! Yay!


----------



## snowymittens

Metope said:


> I think they're made in China, yes, but I don't think it affects the quality. I don't have one yet but I know it's praised for its durability! I don't know which size you're after, but they're all under $1000 (although the large just barely).
> 
> You could also check out the Forzieri sale right now, they have 25% off all bags over $475 with the code ITBAG25
> I just pulled the trigger on one too soon with the 20% off code they also have now, luckily I was able to cancel the order and place a new one with the higher discount! Yay!



Thanks for the information! I have been waiting for a good deal on the pashli. Have you shopped on Forzieri before this? The discount is great I've never shopped from them before...


----------



## Metope

snowymittens said:


> Thanks for the information! I have been waiting for a good deal on the pashli. Have you shopped on Forzieri before this? The discount is great I've never shopped from them before...



I haven't shopped with them before, and it's a little scary to order a bag from so far away, but I did some research and there are a lot of good reviews online. Besides, they were advertised on Purseblog and they wouldn't advertise for something not legit! 

They ship with DHL, and the package is tracked and seems to be getting here pretty fast. It said 4/5 days on regular shipping which seemed too good to be true from Europe to the US west coast, but the tracker says it's already in Germany and will arrive on Monday! All good so far


----------



## jun3machina

Metope said:


> I haven't shopped with them before, and it's a little scary to order a bag from so far away, but I did some research and there are a lot of good reviews online. Besides, they were advertised on Purseblog and they wouldn't advertise for something not legit!
> 
> They ship with DHL, and the package is tracked and seems to be getting here pretty fast. It said 4/5 days on regular shipping which seemed too good to be true from Europe to the US west coast, but the tracker says it's already in Germany and will arrive on Monday! All good so far


great tip. thanks!


----------



## Metope

The bag arrived yesterday! It's so perfect and I'm in love with it already, instant new favorite! Forzieri are great, incredibly fast shipping and really beautiful and secure packaging. I definitely recommend shopping with them if anyone else are thinking about it. Not sure if the deal I found is still on, but it's worth a try!


----------



## snowymittens

Metope said:


> The bag arrived yesterday! It's so perfect and I'm in love with it already, instant new favorite! Forzieri are great, incredibly fast shipping and really beautiful and secure packaging. I definitely recommend shopping with them if anyone else are thinking about it. Not sure if the deal I found is still on, but it's worth a try!



I'm glad it turned out so well! Congrats on your new pashli!! Any pictures to share with us Pashli lovers? =)


----------



## snowymittens

Hi all, as posted earlier I'm deciding between the taupe and the ink pashli. Can fellow pashli lovers who own or have seen a taupe pashli let me know if the taupe is more of a grey or brown color please? Thank you so much. I'm looking for a neutral shade that would make a good everyday bag, hopefully in all the seasons as well. Asking for too much I know, but if any bag could do it it will be the pashli =) =) Thanks everyone ~~


----------



## Metope

snowymittens said:


> I'm glad it turned out so well! Congrats on your new pashli!! Any pictures to share with us Pashli lovers? =)



Thanks!! And of course, here's the first picture of the most perfect bag I own, I'm sure it won't be the last!


----------



## leechiyong

Metope said:


> Thanks!! And of course, here's the first picture of the most perfect bag I own, I'm sure it won't be the last!



Stunning!  Congrats!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Metope said:


> Thanks!! And of course, here's the first picture of the most perfect bag I own, I'm sure it won't be the last!




Gorgeous bag! Congrats!


----------



## Tiare

My beloved mini iridescent Pashli. Got it for a fabulous price during a Saks sale over a year ago


----------



## Purse Freak 323

snowymittens said:


> Hi all, as posted earlier I'm deciding between the taupe and the ink pashli. Can fellow pashli lovers who own or have seen a taupe pashli let me know if the taupe is more of a grey or brown color please? Thank you so much. I'm looking for a neutral shade that would make a good everyday bag, hopefully in all the seasons as well. Asking for too much I know, but if any bag could do it it will be the pashli =) =) Thanks everyone ~~




I ordered the taupe online. I don't see any grey undertones to it. It's more like a nude brown. Attached some photos of it I found online if people wearing it. I also tried it on today in Nordstroms. Can't wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## snowymittens

Purse Freak 323 said:


> I ordered the taupe online. I don't see any grey undertones to it. It's more like a nude brown. Attached some photos of it I found online if people wearing it. I also tried it on today in Nordstroms. Can't wait for mine to arrive.
> 
> View attachment 3187767
> View attachment 3187768
> View attachment 3187769



Thank you so much!! I love the nude brown color. Did you get yours online from Nordstrom? Was there a promotional price you got yours at? It will be great if you don't mind sharing your experience.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

snowymittens said:


> Thank you so much!! I love the nude brown color. Did you get yours online from Nordstrom? Was there a promotional price you got yours at? It will be great if you don't mind sharing your experience.



Sure. I got mine from eBay. The seller had good feedback and and accepted my best offer. They received a lot of good feedback with selling Pashlis. I saw the taupe Pashli  in Nordies shopping today to see how it looked on my frame. I pretty much knew how it looked already, but wasn't too familiar with the taupe color. I owned the shark embossed teal a couple of years ago and loved the bag but hated the color with my wardrobe. So I sold it on ebay. Recently, I knew I wanted a nude bag but not too light in color, kept it's structure and was durable. 

If I didn't find one on ebay, I would have waited until the Shopbop Black Friday sale. They typically run 20-25% off purchases on black Friday. They have the taupe color also.


----------



## snowymittens

Purse Freak 323 said:


> Sure. I got mine from eBay. The seller had good feedback and and accepted my best offer. They received a lot of good feedback with selling Pashlis. I saw the taupe Pashli  in Nordies shopping today to see how it looked on my frame. I pretty much knew how it looked already, but wasn't too familiar with the taupe color. I owned the shark embossed teal a couple of years ago and loved the bag but hated the color with my wardrobe. So I sold it on ebay. Recently, I knew I wanted a nude bag but not too light in color, kept it's structure and was durable.
> 
> If I didn't find one on ebay, I would have waited until the Shopbop Black Friday sale. They typically run 20-25% off purchases on black Friday. They have the taupe color also.



Thank you so much for being so helpful with my questions. I plan to do the same, head into the store some time next week to try out the colors and then wait out for a good deal. I'll definitely check out shopbop and eBay =) Can't wait to see pictures of your new pashli when you get her ~~


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Picked up my Taupe medium Pashli from the post office today. Excuse the PJ bottoms I'm already wanting a mini Pashli. Love this bag!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Purse Freak 323 said:


> Picked up my Taupe medium Pashli from the post office today. Excuse the PJ bottoms I'm already wanting a mini Pashli. Love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193159
> 
> View attachment 3193160
> 
> View attachment 3193161




Gorgeous bag


----------



## Leto

Purse Freak 323 said:


> Picked up my Taupe medium Pashli from the post office today. Excuse the PJ bottoms I'm already wanting a mini Pashli. Love this bag!
> Love the color. It looks much darker thank expected!


----------



## maya_fechtberg

Metope said:


> I haven't shopped with them before, and it's a little scary to order a bag from so far away, but I did some research and there are a lot of good reviews online. Besides, they were advertised on Purseblog and they wouldn't advertise for something not legit!
> 
> They ship with DHL, and the package is tracked and seems to be getting here pretty fast. It said 4/5 days on regular shipping which seemed too good to be true from Europe to the US west coast, but the tracker says it's already in Germany and will arrive on Monday! All good so far



Hi Everyone!
It seems we bought the same bag from the same store at the same time 
I love my mini pashli in black too! 
I can recommend the bag to everyone who still doubts.


----------



## k1zuna

Metope said:


> I think they're made in China, yes, but I don't think it affects the quality. I don't have one yet but I know it's praised for its durability! I don't know which size you're after, but they're all under $1000 (although the large just barely).
> 
> You could also check out the Forzieri sale right now, they have 25% off all bags over $475 with the code ITBAG25
> I just pulled the trigger on one too soon with the 20% off code they also have now, luckily I was able to cancel the order and place a new one with the higher discount! Yay!


 


... this code no longer works and the 25% off code on their website right now doesn't apply to phillip lim bags... do you know any other sale going on?


----------



## Metope

k1zuna said:


> ... this code no longer works and the 25% off code on their website right now doesn't apply to phillip lim bags... do you know any other sale going on?




It's been a couple weeks and I don't think codes usually work that long, I'm sorry you missed it! I don't know about any other shops with codes right now, I kind of stopped looking when I got my Pashli... I'm sure you'll find a discount somewhere eventually though, this is the season for it so just keep looking! Good luck


----------



## Metope

maya_fechtberg said:


> Hi Everyone!
> It seems we bought the same bag from the same store at the same time
> I love my mini pashli in black too!
> I can recommend the bag to everyone who still doubts.



Yayy bag twins! It's my new favorite bag, goes with everything and the size is perfect!


----------



## tetsubean

Purse Freak 323 said:


> Picked up my Taupe medium Pashli from the post office today. Excuse the PJ bottoms I'm already wanting a mini Pashli. Love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193159
> 
> View attachment 3193160
> 
> View attachment 3193161


Very pretty!


----------



## k1zuna

Metope said:


> It's been a couple weeks and I don't think codes usually work that long, I'm sorry you missed it! I don't know about any other shops with codes right now, I kind of stopped looking when I got my Pashli... I'm sure you'll find a discount somewhere eventually though, this is the season for it so just keep looking! Good luck


ok T_T! If you come across any sales please let me know!!! I'm literally dying to get this bag zzz...


----------



## Metope

k1zuna said:


> ok T_T! If you come across any sales please let me know!!! I'm literally dying to get this bag zzz...



I will! Seems like people usually post codes they find in this thread so I'd definitely pay attention here, and also look at Purseblog every day, that's how I came across the code I used! And I know how you feel, I was obsessing over it for so long, looking at every picture on GIS and every Youtube video I could find before I finally found a discount code. I'm sure you'll find your bag soon!


----------



## Greenpea1

Oooh the taupe is amazing! 

I'm new here (hi!) and I'm so tempted to buy a Pashli...they're so expensive here in the UK..has anyone bought over here? 

Also I have a large MK Selma in navy but I figure I definitely don't  need both. Would you always choose a medium Pashli over a Selma for an everyday / work bag?! I think I'll sell the Selma..what do you guys think?


----------



## Lushi

Greenpea1 said:


> Oooh the taupe is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new here (hi!) and I'm so tempted to buy a Pashli...they're so expensive here in the UK..has anyone bought over here?
> 
> 
> 
> Also I have a large MK Selma in navy but I figure I definitely don't  need both. Would you always choose a medium Pashli over a Selma for an everyday / work bag?! I think I'll sell the Selma..what do you guys think?




I would keep both, they are very different bags. Personally I thing Pashili is a much dressier bag then Selma. I wouldn't pair it with office outfit. But that's just me.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Greenpea1 said:


> Oooh the taupe is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new here (hi!) and I'm so tempted to buy a Pashli...they're so expensive here in the UK..has anyone bought over here?
> 
> 
> 
> Also I have a large MK Selma in navy but I figure I definitely don't  need both. Would you always choose a medium Pashli over a Selma for an everyday / work bag?! I think I'll sell the Selma..what do you guys think?




I would keep both if I were you. They are too different styles. The Pashli is a little more edgier with the zipper details and tassels. I would get it in a different color than the Selma so you can alternate bags with different out fits. I alternate between my Coach Crosby and the taupe Pashli mainly for work.


----------



## missmiu

Nordstrom's has some on sale.  Check out the website!


----------



## k1zuna

missmiu said:


> Nordstrom's has some on sale.  Check out the website!


 
omg great sale!!! but the colors are ehhhhhhhhhhh....
I'm waiting on the black medium pashli... it will probably never go on sale... waiting for Black Friday MAYBE?!?!


BTW Shopbop has 25% off... Maybe I'll pull the trigger!


Update: pulled the trigger! $671 + ~50 tax


----------



## k1zuna

k1zuna said:


> omg great sale!!! but the colors are ehhhhhhhhhhh....
> I'm waiting on the black medium pashli... it will probably never go on sale... waiting for Black Friday MAYBE?!?!
> 
> 
> BTW Shopbop has 25% off... Maybe I'll pull the trigger!
> 
> 
> Update: pulled the trigger! $671 + ~50 tax


btw, can I put nail polish top coat on the hardware? I heard the hardware chips easily.


----------



## missmiu

k1zuna said:


> btw, can I put nail polish top coat on the hardware? I heard the hardware chips easily.




Congrats! Not so much chipping, but rather scratching from how you close the lock. I have heard of others doing that.


----------



## Metope

k1zuna said:


> btw, can I put nail polish top coat on the hardware? I heard the hardware chips easily.



I think that would work, yeah! If you have the black bag with gold hardware I don't think chipping is a big issue, since there's no paint/lacquer involved. Chipping is more of an issue if your bag has gunmetal or black hardware. Gold will scratch though, so nail polish will probably protect against that. 

I've not had my bag for very long so I can't tell you how easily it scratches, but I can say that there are no scratches yet, and judging by how many people complain about how soon scratches show up, I thought it would be much worse than it actually is. We'll see how it hold up, but I personally don't really care if the lock scratches since that's normal wear and tear in my book.

Congrats on your purchase, btw! You'll definitely be happy with it, it's such a beautiful bag!


----------



## michieloo

I finally got this baby in crimson for my birthday! SO SO happy with it, but terrified of damaging it! I've heard the leather holds up well, so cross your fingers...

instagram.com/p/-ZtnzsSPEi/?taken-by=michieloo24


----------



## WednesdayAddams

I really want the mini in black with silver hardware. Such a beauty!


----------



## k1zuna

WednesdayAddams said:


> I really want the mini in black with silver hardware. Such a beauty!


get it on shopbop for 25% off..


----------



## WednesdayAddams

k1zuna said:


> get it on shopbop for 25% off..



I want to but I literally JUST bought an Alexander wang bag that should arrive next Monday


----------



## WednesdayAddams

k1zuna said:


> get it on shopbop for 25% off..



I double checked and they don't even stock the mini one with silver hard wear in black anyway :/


----------



## midichlorians

Got myself an early Christmas present. I am smitten!  

They did mark down seasonal items 30% after I flew out, and I just saw the new colors (purple and cerulean) at the 3.1 official website just a few days after I got mine but it's all good. Very happy with my purchase. Out of curiosity, do they ever mark down classic colors?

WednesdayAddams - they still have this in stock at the Phillip Lim store where I got mine. Where are you located?


----------



## k1zuna

midichlorians said:


> Got myself an early Christmas present. I am smitten!
> 
> They did mark down seasonal items 30% after I flew out, and I just saw the new colors (purple and cerulean) at the 3.1 official website just a few days after I got mine but it's all good. Very happy with my purchase. Out of curiosity, do they ever mark down classic colors?
> 
> WednesdayAddams - they still have this in stock at the Phillip Lim store where I got mine. Where are you located?


30% where?


----------



## Realitychick99

I am traveling to Toronto soon and want to try to find a pashli in person? Any fellow Canadians have any advice? I live in a tiny town and my only retail option is a poorly stocked Walmart! Thanks!


----------



## MahoganyQT

I ordered the mini Pashli in Taupe from Fwrd.com for $487 shipped. That's the best price I've seen. I can't wait to get my new bag. Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## k1zuna

MahoganyQT said:


> I ordered the mini Pashli in Taupe from Fwrd.com for $487 shipped. That's the best price I've seen. I can't wait to get my new bag. Merry Christmas to me!


this is a great deal! too bad I just got the medium black one for 671 + tax... If it was 487 and no tax I'd totally go for it...


----------



## MahoganyQT

k1zuna said:


> this is a great deal! too bad I just got the medium black one for 671 + tax... If it was 487 and no tax I'd totally go for it...




No tax for me. I'm in FL. I'm not sure where they are located though.


----------



## MahoganyQT

k1zuna said:


> this is a great deal! too bad I just got the medium black one for 671 + tax... If it was 487 and no tax I'd totally go for it...




That's a good deal on the medium!


----------



## k1zuna

MahoganyQT said:


> No tax for me. I'm in FL. I'm not sure where they are located though.


yeah I'm in NY ~$45 tax lmao


----------



## MahoganyQT

k1zuna said:


> yeah I'm in NY ~$45 tax lmao




Boo!!!


----------



## k1zuna

Got my black medium pashli from shopbop!!! The bag looks kinda dull and the zipper doesn't have "PL" initials. Can anyone authenticate this?

postimg.org/image/p071f1fsj/
postimg.org/image/uqx7srnsj/
postimg.org/image/u04hmzlf7/


----------



## Metope

k1zuna said:


> Got my black medium pashli from shopbop!!! The bag looks kinda dull and the zipper doesn't have "PL" initials. Can anyone authenticate this?
> 
> postimg.org/image/p071f1fsj/
> postimg.org/image/uqx7srnsj/
> postimg.org/image/u04hmzlf7/



I'm not an expert, but it looks right to me, that's what the hardware looks like on my bag too. The only place on the entire bag the brand name appears is on the inside pocket, where it says "3.1 Phillip Lim" in gold cursive writing, no "PL" initials anywhere that I can see. The leather is very matte, hope you don't find it too dull!


----------



## k1zuna

Metope said:


> I'm not an expert, but it looks right to me, that's what the hardware looks like on my bag too. The only place on the entire bag the brand name appears is on the inside pocket, where it says "3.1 Phillip Lim" in gold cursive writing, no "PL" initials anywhere that I can see. The leather is very matte, hope you don't find it too dull!


thank you for your reply as always!!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

I love my new Mini Pashli in Taupe. It's such a gorgeous little bag. I thought it was a little small until I wore it cross-body. I think it's cute that way. I love the color.


----------



## exchangecoupons

Hey there! Wondering if anyone knows what season the ivy/black colour with gunmetal hardware came out? Any tips on caring for the metallic finish? 

cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0259/0359/products/mini.ivy2_1024x1024.jpg?v=1439028027


----------



## beachkaka

MahoganyQT said:


> No tax for me. I'm in FL. I'm not sure where they are located though.




You guys are soon lucky, I bought my small ash blue one few years ago in farfetch around Au$650, at that time it was just released probably would be a bit more than others. today I saw the normal small black one in David Jones( Australia one of the biggest lux department store) they are selling for about Au$1500=us$1080. Now you know how hard are our lives here!lol!


----------



## Metope

beachkaka said:


> You guys are soon lucky, I bought my small ash blue one few years ago in farfetch around Au$650, at that time it was just released probably would be a bit more than others. today I saw the normal small black one in David Jones( Australia one of the biggest lux department store) they are selling for about Au$1500=us$1080. Now you know how hard are our lives here!lol!



Oh god, tell me about it! I'm from Norway and everything is super expensive there, if you try ordering online from abroad they'll slap a hefty 20% of the value on top as an extra tax, and then there's shipping fees... Needless to say my shopping frequency exploded once I moved to the states, ha. WA has tax on stuff too, but it's not nearly as high as I'm used to, and if you order online from certain stores, there's no tax for reason.


----------



## MahoganyQT

beachkaka said:


> You guys are soon lucky, I bought my small ash blue one few years ago in farfetch around Au$650, at that time it was just released probably would be a bit more than others. today I saw the normal small black one in David Jones( Australia one of the biggest lux department store) they are selling for about Au$1500=us$1080. Now you know how hard are our lives here!lol!




Wow! This makes me even more grateful that I found this bag on sale!


----------



## darcychn

Hello! Do you think the medium is big enough as a weekend trip (just bare essentials) bag? Skincare & makeup (both very minimal), toiletries, a set of clothing and underwear. I was already thinking of buying the medium size and was just wondering if it could serve as a weekend trip bag as well. If it could, that would seal the deal for me!

Also, do any of you have experience with their metallic leathers? Specifically looking at the electric blue color. I have noticed their 'colouring' isn't very good as my friend's mini in yellow has already rubbed off after barely using it a couple of times, exposing a light brown leather color.

Thanks ladies!


----------



## HotRedBag

scoobiesmomma said:


> I am really falling for this bag!! Was wondering if anyone here has one or has seen it IRL? Is it heavy, functional, thoughts...? Loving Reese's green as well as the taupe version. Seems like a pretty classic and refined tote with a bit of edge and funky detail!
> 
> www4.images.coolspotters.com/photos/756766/reese-witherspoon-and-31-phillip-lim-pashli-shark-effect-leather-tote-gallery.jpg


Now this is a nice looking bag!


----------



## shoppyjoyce

it's a bit too heavy for me.. I bought it like 3 years ago but it has only been used for not more than 5 times


----------



## panduhbear

Just got a Medium Pashli in Raspberry last weekend from Maison Simons... wasn't in the market for a new bag but it was... $300 from $1050 CAD!!!


----------



## Leto

panduhbear said:


> Just got a Medium Pashli in Raspberry last weekend from Maison Simons... wasn't in the market for a new bag but it was... $300 from $1050 CAD!!!




What a great deal! [emoji87] I wouldn't have hesitated to buy one as well for such a price. You should post pictures!


----------



## iiheartbags

My Christmas present...feather pashli


----------



## beachkaka

iiheartbags said:


> View attachment 3224000
> 
> My Christmas present...feather pashli




nice colour&#65374;


----------



## WednesdayAddams

MahoganyQT said:


> I love my new Mini Pashli in Taupe. It's such a gorgeous little bag. I thought it was a little small until I wore it cross-body. I think it's cute that way. I love the color.
> 
> View attachment 3206043



the colour is absolutely stunning!


----------



## MahoganyQT

WednesdayAddams said:


> the colour is absolutely stunning!




Thank you!


----------



## Metope

So I have completely fallen in love with the new fern green Pashli. It's the perfect summer color! I've never seen a green bag I really loved before but this one's perfect, really want a new mini for summer now... Still loving my black mini and I'll probably wear it all summer since I can't really afford another bag other than what I have planned already, but this is the second time this month I've considered getting another color of a bag I already own. I've never considered doing that before, so weird!


----------



## Divealicious

I recently sold one of my two medium pashlis and bought this mini pashli instead! Love the color [emoji1]


----------



## leechiyong

Divealicious said:


> I recently sold one of my two medium pashlis and bought this mini pashli instead! Love the color [emoji1]


Stunning!  Congrats!


----------



## Lushi

leechiyong said:


> Stunning!  Congrats!




I just sold my medium pashili too, it's not a very practical bag, seems like the mini is a much better choice.


----------



## skyqueen

Divealicious said:


> I recently sold one of my two medium pashlis and bought this mini pashli instead! Love the color [emoji1]


 


Lushi said:


> I just sold my medium pashili too, it's not a very practical bag, seems like the mini is a much better choice.


Love the mini!


----------



## Glorioushb

Love the bag, but it does look heavy. Haven't seen it in IRL.


----------



## Emily57

hi,

can anyone please help me?
is these authentic?? im thinking to getting one of them.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-1-Phillip-Lim-The-Pashli-Messenger-Purple-/381562944278?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-3-1-Phi...330405?hash=item25b7da5a25:g:-rgAAOSwP~tW21hU

thank you
Emily


----------



## idvinexpnai

Found this beauty today at Saks Off Fifth. Been eyeing this bag for awhile..almost bought a medium light grey once 2 months ago but I decided to hold off but decided this was a sign to finally get it. I am totally lovin the gunmetal hardware on this. And what is great is that I was on a hunt for a bag that would hold my 14 in laptop when I travel and this fits it perfectly! It is a heavy bag but I'll sacrifice for it since I am lovin this bag!


----------



## Lovvelier

Hi! My first time posting here but a long time lurker &#128513;  So I'm thinking of purchasing my first ever medium Pashli but am a little concerned about the shoulder strap. I've noticed a lot of people say how annoying long it is and that they don't really likes that it attaches to the back of the bag so that it sort of falls forward when you wear it. Is it that annoying? I'm also heading to Japan in a couple months and would love to take it along with me while I go do touristy things. And as much as I love carrying a purse on the crook of my arm I'll be needing that hands free long strap to come in handy as to avoid a broken arm lol. Other than that I'd like to use it as an everyday bag. I don't carry all that much on a daily basis (wallet, small make up bag, agenda) but I do have days when it can fill up with other random junk. Can anyone provide some insight on the shoulder strap situation? I'm also 5'0" will the medium just swallow me?


----------



## Leto

Lovvelier said:


> Hi! My first time posting here but a long time lurker [emoji16]  So I'm thinking of purchasing my first ever medium Pashli but am a little concerned about the shoulder strap. I've noticed a lot of people say how annoying long it is and that they don't really likes that it attaches to the back of the bag so that it sort of falls forward when you wear it. Is it that annoying? I'm also heading to Japan in a couple months and would love to take it along with me while I go do touristy things. And as much as I love carrying a purse on the crook of my arm I'll be needing that hands free long strap to come in handy as to avoid a broken arm lol. Other than that I'd like to use it as an everyday bag. I don't carry all that much on a daily basis (wallet, small make up bag, agenda) but I do have days when it can fill up with other random junk. Can anyone provide some insight on the shoulder strap situation? I'm also 5'0" will the medium just swallow me?




I'm 5'11" and it's the perfect length for me. It doesn't bother me at all that the bag is leaning forward but only if the bag is locked and the handles closed together. I assume the crossbody will be too long for you but you could potentially get a cobbler to shorten it...


----------



## rednails

Got mine today! I love it  The color is ceruleo


----------



## Divealicious

rednails said:


> Got mine today! I love it  The color is ceruleo



Gorgeous! I love all shades of blue for bags


----------



## twinzluvagrl

This bag is a bit heavy, but it's super versatile and durable! It's like it would survive even an atomic bomb! I have it in gold ware and ink (navy blue) and mini and just love love it so so much! Super chic and perfect for daily use!


----------



## MsAltoa

I just ordered a pre loved matte Croc embossed mini. I love everything about it apart from it not being new; however I could not pass up the price [emoji6] 
I do have to say though, the mini in Lapis stole my heart first!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

rednails said:


> Got mine today! I love it  The color is ceruleo



What do you thin about the closure of the bag? Do you find it annoying to constantly unhook and hook it?


----------



## Divealicious

lotusflowerbaum said:


> What do you thin about the closure of the bag? Do you find it annoying to constantly unhook and hook it?


I do find it annoying some times, also because the lock is prone to scratching. But I do like the look


----------



## rednails

Divealicious said:


> Gorgeous! I love all shades of blue for bags



Thank you  Most of my bags are black so when i want something different i always choose blue! 




lotusflowerbaum said:


> What do you thin about the closure of the bag? Do you find it annoying to constantly unhook and hook it?



I keep mine open all the time and so far no problem with it!


----------



## jujuly

Divealicious said:


> I recently sold one of my two medium pashlis and bought this mini pashli instead! Love the color [emoji1]



Cute one!^^


----------



## Divealicious

jujuly said:


> Cute one!^^


Thank you! Growing to like this one more than the medium ons


----------



## christinactg

I do not use my Pashli Medium in Rosè often... But i did on the weekend and the back is allll black from jeans 

Do you have tips for cleaning? plzzzzzz


----------



## twinzluvagrl

lotusflowerbaum said:


> What do you thin about the closure of the bag? Do you find it annoying to constantly unhook and hook it?


Hey! I reviewed this purse throughly here! Feel free to take a look! It talks more in depth about the lock closure you're asking about!

Pashli REVIEW


----------



## jadeaymanalac

twinzluvagrl said:


> Hey! I reviewed this purse throughly here! Feel free to take a look! It talks more in depth about the lock closure you're asking about!
> 
> Pashli REVIEW




Nice review very informative


----------



## twinzluvagrl

jadeaymanalac said:


> Nice review very informative


Thanks! Glad it helped!


----------



## VFW

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/3-dot-1-phillip-lim-pashli-satchel-98

Can someone please verify authenticity of this bag I recently purchased it


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

VFW said:


> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/3-dot-1-phillip-lim-pashli-satchel-98
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please verify authenticity of this bag I recently purchased it




I would prefer to see additional photos, as the selection they have available is a bit disappointing from an authentication website, but overall it looks pretty good to me. Therealreal is known for selling authentic items so you should be in the clear either way &#128579;


----------



## VFW

http://s1321.photobucket.com/user/Vfw27/library/Mobile Uploads

Here's additional photos thank you


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

VFW said:


> http://s1321.photobucket.com/user/Vfw27/library/Mobile Uploads
> 
> 
> 
> Here's additional photos thank you




Looks good [emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## VFW

Thank you


----------



## Emsnz

could you help me out, I am wary of buying a fake and we have no stores in nz that sell Phillip lim that I can authentic this at 

http://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing-fashion/women/bags-handbags/handbags/auction-1070966430.htm


----------



## Selleverything

Does anyone know whether the Phillip Lim Pashli large old version have a serial number? Thanks


----------



## Scully Piper

Finally I have a Pashli in medium Orchid. Purchased from the Phillip Lim website with 30% off. Early birthday gift from my husband. Coincidentally matching my Little Mermaid wallet &#128516;
I'm so in love with this bag &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Leto

Scully Piper said:


> Finally I have a Pashli in medium Orchid. Purchased from the Phillip Lim website with 30% off. Early birthday gift from my husband. Coincidentally matching my Little Mermaid wallet [emoji1]
> I'm so in love with this bag [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Very pretty! A very nice early birthday gift!!!


----------



## Scully Piper

Thanks Leto&#128522;


----------



## gunamich

Hi,
Can someone please help me to verify the authenticity of this bag? Thx.


----------



## Leto

I'm definitely not an expert. But I didn't know pashlis were made in saffiano leather?! Is that a new design? Where did you get the bag from?


----------



## gunamich

I found this seller in Depop.


----------



## joschita

Bought the mini Pashli in black/mauve from Reebonz. Super love!


----------



## Asemok

hi,
can anyone please help me with authentication?
im thinking to getting it.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/231917608079
thank you


----------



## Scully Piper

joschita said:


> Bought the mini Pashli in black/mauve from Reebonz. Super love!


Congrats! This is a beauty &#129303;


----------



## Scully Piper

Asemok said:


> hi,
> can anyone please help me with authentication?
> im thinking to getting it.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231917608079
> thank you


I think it is legit.


----------



## Leto

Asemok said:


> hi,
> 
> can anyone please help me with authentication?
> 
> im thinking to getting it.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231917608079
> 
> thank you




Looks good to me too. But for that price I would rather buy from the official site since the medium pashli is $895. I guess you save on tax but not sure if this is worth it.


----------



## keli234176

Hello, I just purchased this bag here, http://www.ebay.com/itm/121992152222?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I own one other mini pashli and I asked for photos of the hardware and number, everything looks authentic but I have never heard of the hardware fading to bronze. Any ideas on authenticity or normal flaws with the pashli? Help is appreciated, thank you.


----------



## breathe.love

keli234176 said:


> Hello, I just purchased this bag here, http://www.ebay.com/itm/121992152222?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I own one other mini pashli and I asked for photos of the hardware and number, everything looks authentic but I have never heard of the hardware fading to bronze. Any ideas on authenticity or normal flaws with the pashli? Help is appreciated, thank you.




You can try posting your request here: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this-/authenticate-this-3-1-phillip-lim-454560.html


----------



## xelaint

Does anyone know if the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale will have solid colored Pashli's on sale? Like possibly Ink or khaki?


----------



## Leto

xelaint said:


> Does anyone know if the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale will have solid colored Pashli's on sale? Like possibly Ink or khaki?




I'm not sure about the colors, but I saw a bunch of mini and medium ones on sale on Nordstrom and Saks online!


----------



## xelaint

Leto said:


> I'm not sure about the colors, but I saw a bunch of mini and medium ones on sale on Nordstrom and Saks online!



i purchased the mini in cerulean at nordstorm on sale but if these colors that i want come out for the anniversary sale i want them instead haha


----------



## twinklebee

My mini pashli in Fern! Bought it for $390 on Neimanmarcus.com - super happy with my purchase!


----------



## MahoganyQT

twinklebee said:


> My mini pashli in Fern! Bought it for $390 on Neimanmarcus.com - super happy with my purchase!



Pretty color and great price!


----------



## breathe.love

twinklebee said:


> My mini pashli in Fern! Bought it for $390 on Neimanmarcus.com - super happy with my purchase!



That's a very wonderful price and the color is really nice and refreshing.


----------



## twinklebee

MahoganyQT said:


> Pretty color and great price!





breathe.love said:


> That's a very wonderful price and the color is really nice and refreshing.



Yes the price is fantastic indeed!  The green is surprisingly not as difficult to match as it looks!


----------



## Alelovesbags

Hi ladies, I bought this medium pashli from tradelee and paymet is currently processing. I am a little nervous so could someone please help me authenticate it ? It is my first pashli and designer bag  

https://www.trendlee.com/products/handbags-3-1-phillip-lim-pashli-satchel-leather-medium46164626039


----------



## Scully Piper

twinklebee said:


> My mini pashli in Fern! Bought it for $390 on Neimanmarcus.com - super happy with my purchase!


Lovely color & great price! Congrats[emoji4]


----------



## Scully Piper

Alelovesbags said:


> Hi ladies, I bought this medium pashli from tradelee and paymet is currently processing. I am a little nervous so could someone please help me authenticate it ? It is my first pashli and designer bag
> 
> https://www.trendlee.com/products/handbags-3-1-phillip-lim-pashli-satchel-leather-medium46164626039


Based on the pics, it seems legit to me because of the similarities with the pashli I bought from PL site. But I'm far from an expert [emoji16] 
Have you received it yet?


----------



## HotRedBag

scoobiesmomma said:


> I am really falling for this bag!! Was wondering if anyone here has one or has seen it IRL? Is it heavy, functional, thoughts...? Loving Reese's green as well as the taupe version. Seems like a pretty classic and refined tote with a bit of edge and funky detail!


Absolutely love those two bags!


----------



## Alelovesbags

Scully Piper said:


> Based on the pics, it seems legit to me because of the similarities with the pashli I bought from PL site. But I'm far from an expert [emoji16]
> Have you received it yet?


I received it and I am in love!!! It came with an authentication printout from *****************.com, some Nordstrom tags from where it was purchased and the philipp lim care booklet. My main concern was that trendlee described the color as Metalic royal blue and for the life of me there was no record of such a color on a pashli online but when it arrived the old Nordstrom tag said electric blue which I definitely recognize as a color that was once released. The bag looks authentic to me as far as I can tell and i have watched every video and seen every pashli picture there is online. If it is a fake then it must be a super fake and I will never find out because the stitching, the leathere, lining, and overall quality is spot on. I adore the bag and use her everyday !


----------



## Alelovesbags

A picture of my beloved pashli at home 

Now the problem is all my other more modest handbags seem blah next to my pashli and I don't care for the mayority of them anymore! This is what happens when you are always lurking in TPF after work and you finally pull the trigger on a nice bag . 



Scully Piper said:


> Based on the pics, it seems legit to me because of the similarities with the pashli I bought from PL site. But I'm far from an expert [emoji16]
> Have you received it yet?


----------



## Leto

Alelovesbags said:


> View attachment 3409159
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A picture of my beloved pashli at home
> 
> Now the problem is all my other more modest handbags seem blah next to my pashli and I don't care for the mayority of them anymore! This is what happens when you are always lurking in TPF after work and you finally pull the trigger on a nice bag .



I love the color! Let us know how it holds up. I'm always a little worried about metallic colors as I had seen some that would rub off. 
Also, I had the same feeling with other bags feeling inferior [emoji4]


----------



## Alelovesbags

Leto said:


> I love the color! Let us know how it holds up. I'm always a little worried about metallic colors as I had seen some that would rub off.
> Also, I had the same feeling with other bags feeling inferior [emoji4]


So far it is withholding every day use but as it is Metalic I expect it to rub off eventually. I knew that but had to have her anyway. I saw a used Metalic large gold pashli in yoogi's closet that had lost a lot of the gold but I was happy to see it was black underneath. I wouldn't mind black as it won't look bad with the blue. I have had coach Metalic SLGs and they rub off to leave this ugly grey. I will post again in a month or two to show how it's holding up . Worst case scenario if it gets too bad one day I will remove the Metalic coating that is left and paint it black. This bag will stay for me for atleast a few years before I let her die


----------



## Scully Piper

Alelovesbags said:


> View attachment 3409159
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A picture of my beloved pashli at home
> 
> Now the problem is all my other more modest handbags seem blah next to my pashli and I don't care for the mayority of them anymore! This is what happens when you are always lurking in TPF after work and you finally pull the trigger on a nice bag .


I'm so happy for you [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] I wondered the same thing about the color but I just kept thinking good thoughts for you! The pic u took shows off the bag much better than from the website. Beautiful shade of blue!!! Congratulations [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


Alelovesbags said:


> I received it and I am in love!!! It came with an authentication printout from *****************.com, some Nordstrom tags from where it was purchased and the philipp lim care booklet. My main concern was that trendlee described the color as Metalic royal blue and for the life of me there was no record of such a color on a pashli online but when it arrived the old Nordstrom tag said electric blue which I definitely recognize as a color that was once released. The bag looks authentic to me as far as I can tell and i have watched every video and seen every pashli picture there is online. If it is a fake then it must be a super fake and I will never find out because the stitching, the leathere, lining, and overall quality is spot on. I adore the bag and use her everyday !


----------



## Alelovesbags

Scully Piper said:


> I'm so happy for you [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] I wondered the same thing about the color but I just kept thinking good thoughts for you! The pic u took shows off the bag much better than from the website. Beautiful shade of blue!!! Congratulations [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


Thank you so much !


----------



## Heart Star

I've just pulled the trigger on a pre-loved medium Pashli in Memphis Blue! 
I've been eyeing this style for years but had other bag priorities...then a self imposed ban.
I found one for a great price in my favorite color - so the stars were finally aligned!
I'm just a little concerned of what the condition of the bag will actually be. It was described in "excellent" condition but I couldn't see ANYTHING wrong with it in the pictures - even with with description of the flaws noted. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Alelovesbags

Heart Star said:


> I've just pulled the trigger on a pre-loved medium Pashli in Memphis Blue!
> I've been eyeing this style for years but had other bag priorities...then a self imposed ban.
> I found one for a great price in my favorite color - so the stars were finally aligned!
> I'm just a little concerned of what the condition of the bag will actually be. It was described in "excellent" condition but I couldn't see ANYTHING wrong with it in the pictures - even with with description of the flaws noted. Fingers crossed!!


I think it should be fine, I read and watched everything available online about the pashli before purchasing mine and the only damages I ever saw were the closure being scratched and the color rubbing off on some Metalic leather bags. Other than that the pashli seems indestructible because even the first generation pashli's with the zig zag edges are being sold in excellent conditions . Post a picture when you receive it!


----------



## Divealicious

Heart Star said:


> I've just pulled the trigger on a pre-loved medium Pashli in Memphis Blue!
> I've been eyeing this style for years but had other bag priorities...then a self imposed ban.
> I found one for a great price in my favorite color - so the stars were finally aligned!
> I'm just a little concerned of what the condition of the bag will actually be. It was described in "excellent" condition but I couldn't see ANYTHING wrong with it in the pictures - even with with description of the flaws noted. Fingers crossed!!


Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## Heart Star

Yes, I've noticed the big thing for damage is the hardware scratches. The description says there are scratches but I looked at the picture VERY closely and couldn't seen any. We shall see!! I will post pictures for sure. Thanks for making me feel better about it! 



Alelovesbags said:


> I think it should be fine, I read and watched everything available online about the pashli before purchasing mine and the only damages I ever saw were the closure being scratched and the color rubbing off on some Metalic leather bags. Other than that the pashli seems indestructible because even the first generation pashli's with the zig zag edges are being sold in excellent conditions . Post a picture when you receive it!


----------



## Heart Star

Divealicious said:


> Looking forward to the pics!


I will share for sure!


----------



## lepasion

twinklebee said:


> My mini pashli in Fern! Bought it for $390 on Neimanmarcus.com - super happy with my purchase!



Hi does your bag has an inner small white label inside the pocket with the word China print on it? Thanks


----------



## Alelovesbags

lepasion said:


> Hi does your bag has an inner small white label inside the pocket with the word China print on it? Thanks


I have a medium pashli and mine does have that small white label


----------



## ima_delr

Hi everyone! I posted this inquiry on the authenticate thread but I noticed a lot of posts are left unanswered for months so I was wondering if you ladies (and gentlemen ) could perhaps take a look at this Mini Pashli I want to buy and authenticate it? I'm not so sure but I think it's got the old logo, does this bag have to have a serial number since it's old? I attached some photos. Hope you could help me. Thanks so much


----------



## Scully Piper

ima_delr said:


> Hi everyone! I posted this inquiry on the authenticate thread but I noticed a lot of posts are left unanswered for months so I was wondering if you ladies (and gentlemen ) could perhaps take a look at this Mini Pashli I want to buy and authenticate it? I'm not so sure but I think it's got the old logo, does this bag have to have a serial number since it's old? I attached some photos. Hope you could help me. Thanks so much
> 
> View attachment 3473227
> View attachment 3473228
> 
> View attachment 3473229
> 
> View attachment 3473230
> View attachment 3473231
> View attachment 3473232
> View attachment 3473233


Hello. I'm not an expert on Pashli but the pics are not clear enough to be 100% sure on the authenticity. Not sure how much this one is being sold for but maybe it would be worth it to wait for a sale on the Pashli site. I got an orchid pashli for 30% off the original price. Black Friday sales will be here before you know it too.


----------



## Vancang

ima_delr said:


> Hi everyone! I posted this inquiry on the authenticate thread but I noticed a lot of posts are left unanswered for months so I was wondering if you ladies (and gentlemen ) could perhaps take a look at this Mini Pashli I want to buy and authenticate it? I'm not so sure but I think it's got the old logo, does this bag have to have a serial number since it's old? I attached some photos. Hope you could help me. Thanks so much
> 
> View attachment 3473227
> View attachment 3473228
> 
> View attachment 3473229
> 
> View attachment 3473230
> View attachment 3473231
> View attachment 3473232
> View attachment 3473233



The 3.1 look weird...it doesn't look like mine...but the rest look fine..mmm...experts pleaseeee enlighten us!!!


----------



## afroken

Loved looking at everyone's Pashli's (and all the unique and different ones that everyone chose)  After lusting after it for so long, I finally bought a pre-loved medium Pashli from Kijiji at a really good price. Would love to have your thoughts on some of this:

The bag looks practically new and the only "defect" was some hairline scratches on the lock/buckle. Paid $500 CAD ($380 USD) - did I get a good deal?

Based on the photos, does anyone know which year this was made in?

And last but not least, the bag looks real and feels real, the seller even gave me the original cards that came with the bag - but of course, would love a second opinion on whether this is authentic or not! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## chickaboomboom

ima_delr said:


> Hi everyone! I posted this inquiry on the authenticate thread but I noticed a lot of posts are left unanswered for months so I was wondering if you ladies (and gentlemen ) could perhaps take a look at this Mini Pashli I want to buy and authenticate it? I'm not so sure but I think it's got the old logo, does this bag have to have a serial number since it's old? I attached some photos. Hope you could help me. Thanks so much
> 
> View attachment 3473227
> View attachment 3473228
> 
> View attachment 3473229
> 
> View attachment 3473230
> View attachment 3473231
> View attachment 3473232
> View attachment 3473233



I hope yours is not fake but the leather also a form of the bag look weird!!!


----------



## afroken

afroken said:


> Loved looking at everyone's Pashli's (and all the unique and different ones that everyone chose)  After lusting after it for so long, I finally bought a pre-loved medium Pashli from Kijiji at a really good price. Would love to have your thoughts on some of this:
> 
> The bag looks practically new and the only "defect" was some hairline scratches on the lock/buckle. Paid $500 CAD ($380 USD) - did I get a good deal?
> 
> Based on the photos, does anyone know which year this was made in?
> 
> And last but not least, the bag looks real and feels real, the seller even gave me the original cards that came with the bag - but of course, would love a second opinion on whether this is authentic or not!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Would love to have someone's opinion on this! Really appreciate your time, effort and assistance!
Specifically, is this bag authentic?


----------



## Leto

afroken said:


> Would love to have someone's opinion on this! Really appreciate your time, effort and assistance!
> Specifically, is this bag authentic?



It looks fine! The creasing on the sides is normal. I'm pretty sure Phillip Lin changed the design of the logo at some point. So that's why you some with a different font.


----------



## Leto

Question to all you ladies who have a metallic Pashli. How did it hold up so far? I found a medium one at Nordstrom Rack today in metallic nude & platinum gold and it's gorgeous. But I do worry about the metallic rubbing of with time. Thanks!


----------



## Alelovesbags

Leto said:


> Question to all you ladies who have a metallic Pashli. How did it hold up so far? I found a medium one at Nordstrom Rack today in metallic nude & platinum gold and it's gorgeous. But I do worry about the metallic rubbing of with time. Thanks!


I bought a pre loved Metalic blue pashli in July (go back about two pages in this tread to see pictures of the bag when I received it) and have used it almost every work day so 5 days a week, sometimes 4 if there is a day I know I need a more care free bag and you can see in the pictures how it has held up. The back has some discoloring below the handle on that strip of leather that looks more silvery to the right. There is also some discoloring on that same strip in the left side since I mostly carry the bag on the crook of my left arm the back right side of the bag rubs against my body. The handles are also a little darker and less shiny than the rest but the bag came like that already. Now does any of this bother me? Not at all! It is the most beautiful bag I have ever owned and I get compliments on it all the time! I think the darkening if the handles and discoloring on the bag just give it more character and make it feel more like MY bag, somehow the design of the bag also makes the wear and tear look good. The pashli is a beautiful bag and the leather is so thick and durable I say buy the bag and just love how it wears and grows with you 
And sorry the lighting in the pictures is so bad, it's night so it's the best I could do to reply to you asap.


----------



## Leto

Alelovesbags said:


> View attachment 3513433
> View attachment 3513431
> View attachment 3513429
> View attachment 3513428
> 
> I bought a pre loved Metalic blue pashli in July (go back about two pages in this tread to see pictures of the bag when I received it) and have used it almost every work day so 5 days a week, sometimes 4 if there is a day I know I need a more care free bag and you can see in the pictures how it has held up. The back has some discoloring below the handle on that strip of leather that looks more silvery to the right. There is also some discoloring on that same strip in the left side since I mostly carry the bag on the crook of my left arm the back right side of the bag rubs against my body. The handles are also a little darker and less shiny than the rest but the bag came like that already. Now does any of this bother me? Not at all! It is the most beautiful bag I have ever owned and I get compliments on it all the time! I think the darkening if the handles and discoloring on the bag just give it more character and make it feel more like MY bag, somehow the design of the bag also makes the wear and tear look good. The pashli is a beautiful bag and the leather is so thick and durable I say buy the bag and just love how it wears and grows with you
> And sorry the lighting in the pictures is so bad, it's night so it's the best I could do to reply to you asap.



Thank you so much for taking the time to write about your experience and attaching pictures! That is so sweet of you! I remember reading about you a while back. I wish this thread is more active. I have a black medium Pashli and it is one of my favorite bags and I just love how it holds up. I was just a little worried about the metallic color but I see I don't have too much to worry about! I offered my best friend the bag as she has been looking for one for a decent price for the longest time. But is she doesn't want it I will just keep it for myself! It's just such a unique looking bag. I love the color you have as well! You're the best! [emoji8]


----------



## Alelovesbags

Leto said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to write about your experience and attaching pictures! That is so sweet of you! I remember reading about you a while back. I wish this thread is more active. I have a black medium Pashli and it is one of my favorite bags and I just love how it holds up. I was just a little worried about the metallic color but I see I don't have too much to worry about! I offered my best friend the bag as she has been looking for one for a decent price for the longest time. But is she doesn't want it I will just keep it for myself! It's just such a unique looking bag. I love the color you have as well! You're the best! [emoji8]


My pleasure ! I wish this thread was more active too, pashli's are such beautiful bags they deserve more credit. 
I thought about buying my pashli in black too but the Metalic blue was too irresistible. I figured if with time the color rubbing off gets REALLY bad I would just dye it black since if you look closely the bag is really blue with black and the cloth on the zippers and the lining is black already. Shouldn't be too hard to dye and it would feel like a new bag then. Since yours will be nude if it comes to that your "base" color will be lighter and you will have more options of colors to dye it to and there is lots of information in the purse forum about how to do this and it's cheap :3


----------



## Leto

Alelovesbags said:


> My pleasure ! I wish this thread was more active too, pashli's are such beautiful bags they deserve more credit.
> I thought about buying my pashli in black too but the Metalic blue was too irresistible. I figured if with time the color rubbing off gets REALLY bad I would just dye it black since if you look closely the bag is really blue with black and the cloth on the zippers and the lining is black already. Shouldn't be too hard to dye and it would feel like a new bag then. Since yours will be nude if it comes to that your "base" color will be lighter and you will have more options of colors to dye it to and there is lots of information in the purse forum about how to do this and it's cheap :3



Great idea! I hope you have lots of wear left though! But always good to have a plan b [emoji4]


----------



## afroken

Leto said:


> It looks fine! The creasing on the sides is normal. I'm pretty sure Phillip Lin changed the design of the logo at some point. So that's why you some with a different font.


Thanks so much!


----------



## DaniM731

Scully Piper said:


> Finally I have a Pashli in medium Orchid. Purchased from the Phillip Lim website with 30% off. Early birthday gift from my husband. Coincidentally matching my Little Mermaid wallet &#128516;
> I'm so in love with this bag &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


I'm so jealous of you! I sent this bag to my husband as a Christmas "hint" lol. Best of luck with this beauty, hopefully we'll be twins soon.


----------



## DaniM731

rednails said:


> Got mine today! I love it  The color is ceruleo


Could you possibly send more pictures of this bag? Maybe in the sunlight? I also saw that this bag was on sale on the website.


----------



## la_gamine

Hi ladies!
I am in need of a pashli in burgundy/aubergine/oxblood, but the only one I found in oxblood is large, while I need medium or mini. Unfortunately there is nothing out there in the color I need. I saw crimson but only online so I do not know whether it is more red or burgundy. Does anyone own one in crimson? Could you tell me anything about the color?


----------



## bex08

la_gamine said:


> Hi ladies!
> I am in need of a pashli in burgundy/aubergine/oxblood, but the only one I found in oxblood is large, while I need medium or mini. Unfortunately there is nothing out there in the color I need. I saw crimson but only online so I do not know whether it is more red or burgundy. Does anyone own one in crimson? Could you tell me anything about the color?



Funny, I just received my pre-owned Pashli Mini in Crimson today and decided to check out this thread.
As far as the color, it's definitely more of a darker red, but I wouldn't call it Oxblood. It's somewhere in the middle of a bright red and an Oxblood... maybe Burgundy is more accurate.
I always picture Oxblood as a deep red/brown which this is definitely not.
I can upload photos later of the bag if that'll help


----------



## gswpurse

bought this at the boutique today during club 21 sale...mini pashli in the color khaki.


----------



## la_gamine

bex08 said:


> Funny, I just received my pre-owned Pashli Mini in Crimson today and decided to check out this thread.
> As far as the color, it's definitely more of a darker red, but I wouldn't call it Oxblood. It's somewhere in the middle of a bright red and an Oxblood... maybe Burgundy is more accurate.
> I always picture Oxblood as a deep red/brown which this is definitely not.
> I can upload photos later of the bag if that'll help


Thank you! I have decided on Oxblood, crimson is too red for me. It's just that they are nearly impossible to find. I was only able to find ine in large


----------



## la_gamine

Ladies, I found this beauty in oxblood but they only have it in large and I feel like it us too big for me What do you think?


----------



## la_gamine

bex08 said:


> Funny, I just received my pre-owned Pashli Mini in Crimson today and decided to check out this thread.
> As far as the color, it's definitely more of a darker red, but I wouldn't call it Oxblood. It's somewhere in the middle of a bright red and an Oxblood... maybe Burgundy is more accurate.
> I always picture Oxblood as a deep red/brown which this is definitely not.
> I can upload photos later of the bag if that'll help


Hi. I am still trying to decide between oxblood and crimson. I really need a burgundy bag with gun metal or black hardware in medium. Pashli oxblood would work as I saw it live and it does look burgundy but I could only get it in large. Crimson on the other hand is available in medium and with black hardware but I am worried there is toi much red in it. The pictures I find online do not help much I asked one of the sellers and she said it was more red Could you please post yours?


----------



## bex08

la_gamine said:


> Hi. I am still trying to decide between oxblood and crimson. I really need a burgundy bag with gun metal or black hardware in medium. Pashli oxblood would work as I saw it live and it does look burgundy but I could only get it in large. Crimson on the other hand is available in medium and with black hardware but I am worried there is toi much red in it. The pictures I find online do not help much I asked one of the sellers and she said it was more red Could you please post yours?



Sorry about the delay, I will post photos shortly. I did come across this burgundy Medium Pashli on sale though:
https://www.ssense.com/en-ca/women/product/31-phillip-lim/burgundy-medium-pashli-satchel/1539044


----------



## bex08

Here are a couple photos of my crimson Mini Pashli:


----------



## la_gamine

bex08 said:


> Sorry about the delay, I will post photos shortly. I did come across this burgundy Medium Pashli on sale though:
> https://www.ssense.com/en-ca/women/product/31-phillip-lim/burgundy-medium-pashli-satchel/1539044


Thank you!

That one actually is Black cherry color. It looks way too brown in person, I had to return that one


----------



## la_gamine

bex08 said:


> Here are a couple photos of my crimson Mini Pashli:
> View attachment 3534097
> View attachment 3534096


Thank you so much for posting photos! I really appreciate it. Crimson is exactly what I thought it would be


----------



## la_gamine

Hello ladies, wanted to share my Pashli collection. Unfortunately I had to return the black cherry mini - it had too much brown in itand it looked more brown in some light then it did burgundy. 
I amso sold the tiger print one and selling the taupe as it no longer works for my color scheme.


----------



## la_gamine

And here is my new oxblood beautythat can fit my work laptop and a good chunk of my wardrobe


----------



## diva7633

Just "discovering" the brand. Got this beauty yesterday


----------



## la_gamine

diva7633 said:


> Just "discovering" the brand. Got this beauty yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543137


Lovely! That's the orchid one?


----------



## diva7633

la_gamine said:


> Lovely! That's the orchid one?



Yes!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Hot 4 handbags

I really enjoy this bag. It can get heavy but honestly, what quality leather bag doesn't. It does have a shoulder strap to help distribute the weight. I have it in the bright violet/ purple color and always get compliments on it. I'm just a little sad that some of my threads came loose on the handle keeper and when I contacted the company about it they did not respond. [emoji20] still love my pashli tho


----------



## diva7633

First world problems. Before I ordered my orchid one I ordered a blue pashli. I thought that it wasn't shipping and in the meantime found an orchid. I love purple so didn't hesitate and ordered. Well my blue came it was $360 and only wear is scratches on lock. 

So should I sell the blue? Or keep both? If I keep both should I wear blue now and save orchid for summer? Both are pretty in different ways. Any opinions would be great.


----------



## Leto

diva7633 said:


> View attachment 3546340
> View attachment 3546341
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First world problems. Before I ordered my orchid one I ordered a blue pashli. I thought that it wasn't shipping and in the meantime found an orchid. I love purple so didn't hesitate and ordered. Well my blue came it was $360 and only wear is scratches on lock.
> 
> So should I sell the blue? Or keep both? If I keep both should I wear blue now and save orchid for summer? Both are pretty in different ways. Any opinions would be great.



If I had to keep one I would go for the blue one because it goes with so much more. But if you can keep both I would do that. I think you can also wear the purple in the winter time for a pop of color.


----------



## Ditchwitch27

Since I wear mostly black, I thought of buying a bag with prints. Lo and behold, this one caught my eyes.  Cheaper viaN Netaporter than Shopbop [emoji4][emoji3]


----------



## IStuckACello

Hello all! Thinking about purchasing a large pashli, but I'm short-4'11. However, I'm not skinny, would this bag look way too large and overwhelming if I wore it cross body? I would use it for work to carry laptop and files-tired of looking a bit sloppy at the office with my timbucktu (sp?) I throw around...


----------



## IStuckACello

Also, does anyone know if there's a serial # underneath the nordstrom exclusive colorblock pashlis?


----------



## nwhite

I really love the look of this bag, but unfortunately the large is just sooo heavy! Now that I have a child, I just can't imagine carry that bag and him at the same time!
Has anyone had any luck selling theirs?  And if so, where? TIA!


----------



## Skamanda

nwhite said:


> I really love the look of this bag, but unfortunately the large is just sooo heavy! Now that I have a child, I just can't imagine carry that bag and him at the same time!
> Has anyone had any luck selling theirs?  And if so, where? TIA!



I sold a large ink pashli to Fashionphile last March. It was in excellent condition and I want to say I got paid $300, but I can't remember the exact amount.


----------



## la_gamine

nwhite said:


> I really love the look of this bag, but unfortunately the large is just sooo heavy! Now that I have a child, I just can't imagine carry that bag and him at the same time!
> Has anyone had any luck selling theirs?  And if so, where? TIA!


I sell on ebay and poshmark. They sell pretty well, I just sold 2 pashlis, a mini and a medium. Ebay has lower fees but poshmark is a quicker sale


----------



## nwhite

Skamanda said:


> I sold a large ink pashli to Fashionphile last March. It was in excellent condition and I want to say I got paid $300, but I can't remember the exact amount.


Thanks.  Yeah I was thinking about using that site since I heard they pay better than others.  Going to see what my local consignment stores quote me first but online might be best.


----------



## nwhite

la_gamine said:


> I sell on ebay and poshmark. They sell pretty well, I just sold 2 pashlis, a mini and a medium. Ebay has lower fees but poshmark is a quicker sale


I could try Poshmark.  I just feel like I wait and wait with Posh.  Ebay seems to sell faster, but I haven't had much experience selling with both.  I tend to keep my bags forever, even if they just sit in their dust bag.  I'm doing a cleaning and trying to only keep the bags that I know I will use again.


----------



## Gabrie

Hello to the owner of mini Pashli, is long wallet (like LV sarah or 19cm length of wallet) can fit in your mini bag? and what else can fir on your mini bag? Thanks


----------



## Fikaccnut

Gabrie said:


> Hello to the owner of mini Pashli, is long wallet (like LV sarah or 19cm length of wallet) can fit in your mini bag? and what else can fir on your mini bag? Thanks



I can fit a full-size continental wallet in my mini Pashli (Balenciaga arena is the one I used), but both side zippers have to be opened and I can't fit much else in there besides maybe a checkbook. If you're going to use a mini, I suggest switching out wallets to a smaller style - I use a tri-fold and had way more room. HTH.


----------



## Gabrie

Fikaccnut said:


> I can fit a full-size continental wallet in my mini Pashli (Balenciaga arena is the one I used), but both side zippers have to be opened and I can't fit much else in there besides maybe a checkbook. If you're going to use a mini, I suggest switching out wallets to a smaller style - I use a tri-fold and had way more room. HTH.


Thank you, I went to store and yes fit but really tight for long wallet


----------



## goldenfountain

Gabrie said:


> Hello to the owner of mini Pashli, is long wallet (like LV sarah or 19cm length of wallet) can fit in your mini bag? and what else can fir on your mini bag? Thanks


My long wallet fits inside my mini Pashli but you wouldn't have space in the bag for much more. I would suggest either go medium size or get a mini wallet (like the LV Rosalie or Victorine, or a zippy coin purse). I own the Victorine and it fits great with space for a small mirror and lipstick, and tissue packet, maybe even my LV cles on top (as the pashli's leather is quite forgiving). HTH!


----------



## gossipkween

considering the mini pashli in cashew. do you guys think this bag will be dated soon? not sure if i should drop the money for something i cant wear long term.

i generally stick to classics like LV speedy, chanel classic flap, goyard tote - as i want to wear my bags long term


----------



## Gabrie

goldenfountain said:


> My long wallet fits inside my mini Pashli but you wouldn't have space in the bag for much more. I would suggest either go medium size or get a mini wallet (like the LV Rosalie or Victorine, or a zippy coin purse). I own the Victorine and it fits great with space for a small mirror and lipstick, and tissue packet, maybe even my LV cles on top (as the pashli's leather is quite forgiving). HTH!


Thank you  I went to local boutique and yes my big Sarah wallet can fit but not give me an extra room. Now no reason for me not to get mini Pashli, probably will get in magenta colour.


----------



## goldenfountain

Gabrie said:


> Thank you  I went to local boutique and yes my big Sarah wallet can fit but not give me an extra room. Now no reason for me not to get mini Pashli, probably will get in magenta colour.


Yay, please reveal once you've got her! Mine's in the fuchsia colour with gunmetal hw!


----------



## Alelovesbags

gossipkween said:


> considering the mini pashli in cashew. do you guys think this bag will be dated soon? not sure if i should drop the money for something i cant wear long term.
> 
> i generally stick to classics like LV speedy, chanel classic flap, goyard tote - as i want to wear my bags long term


The pashli is definitely not an it bag anymore but the silhouette is classic so it doesn't look dated. The resell value on the pashli is not that great but I would say that is a good thing because if you don't mind gently used bags you can score a good deal and it will is such a beautiful handbag with thick durable leather. I love my medium pashli and it is by far my favorite bag since it transitions nicely from office to casual wear and the quality is so nice, I get compliments on it all the time. The only thing is mini bags are on their way out but if that is your bag size preference regardless of fashion trends I say I get it, the pashli is a beautiful bag and I plan to use mine for years .


----------



## les0411

Hi girls! Saks off 5th website is showing large pashlis for $499. Just heads up if anyone was looking. [emoji2]


----------



## goldenfountain

I own the mini Pashli in fuchsia with gunmetal hardware! It's so durable and such a fun bag to wear!


----------



## Rindafebri

bex08 said:


> Here are a couple photos of my crimson Mini Pashli:
> View attachment 3534097
> View attachment 3534096




Haii may i know where you got your phillip lim on this color 
Thanks


----------



## Rindafebri

la_gamine said:


> Hello ladies, wanted to share my Pashli collection. Unfortunately I had to return the black cherry mini - it had too much brown in itand it looked more brown in some light then it did burgundy.
> I amso sold the tiger print one and selling the taupe as it no longer works for my color scheme.



Haii may i know where you got your phillip lim bag
Thanks


----------



## twinzluvagrl

Gabrie said:


> Hello to the owner of mini Pashli, is long wallet (like LV sarah or 19cm length of wallet) can fit in your mini bag? and what else can fir on your mini bag? Thanks


Hi. I have pictures of what I can fit inside over here if you want to check it out. I also review it and talk about the lock closure. You can also see how it fits on a 5'2 body. So if you want in depth details, check this out.


----------



## brilliantgift

I need some insight. I´ve finally decided it was time to treat myself with the 3.1 Phillip Lim bag as my graduation gift to myself.
For as long as I can remember, I though that I wanted the large one. The girl I talked to today about bying it from, wrote "large" in the ad. 

After reading a lot in this thread, I started getting second thoughts about bying the large one. And then I just realised that she is actually selling the medium, and it is in perfect condition.

Now I am just confused, not sure what size I should go for.  Keep looking for the large one or go for the medium? 

I wanted the large one so that I could fit my Macbook pro 15", but I am afraid that I should be carrying around my 15" in that bag anyway. 
I do like the idea of the medium, since I see myself using it on a more regular basis. 
On the other hand, I am a workaholic and my computer is kind of my third hand. Even though, again. I do not carry it with me everywhere  

I've never been so unsure my entire life. Finally I decided to get the bag and I am super excited, which is why I am probably not thinking clearly. 

Any expert insight?


----------



## chpvtt

brilliantgift said:


> I need some insight. I´ve finally decided it was time to treat myself with the 3.1 Phillip Lim bag as my graduation gift to myself.
> For as long as I can remember, I though that I wanted the large one. The girl I talked to today about bying it from, wrote "large" in the ad.
> 
> After reading a lot in this thread, I started getting second thoughts about bying the large one. And then I just realised that she is actually selling the medium, and it is in perfect condition.
> 
> Now I am just confused, not sure what size I should go for.  Keep looking for the large one or go for the medium?
> 
> I wanted the large one so that I could fit my Macbook pro 15", but I am afraid that I should be carrying around my 15" in that bag anyway.
> I do like the idea of the medium, since I see myself using it on a more regular basis.
> On the other hand, I am a workaholic and my computer is kind of my third hand. Even though, again. I do not carry it with me everywhere
> 
> I've never been so unsure my entire life. Finally I decided to get the bag and I am super excited, which is why I am probably not thinking clearly.
> 
> Any expert insight?



I have a medium pashli right now and my 13" Macbook fits perfectly in it. If fitting a 15" is a priority, get a large because the sides of a medium Pashli will not fit the 15" if you want to close the bag. If you are okay with leaving the bag open and carrying it kind of like a tote, I think a 15" would fit the M if you put it in on the short side but the laptop would probably stick out. (does this make sense? ) 

However, the Pashli is already a heavy bag and carrying a Macbook pro in it would make it even heavier. Just another thing you should think about. 

Also, imo, the Medium size is comparable to a large purse from other brands. I've seen the large irl and it is hugeee. I'm 5"3 for reference. Can you carry your laptop in a separate bag when you go to work? Do you intend to use the Pashli more for work or general everyday use? If for everyday, I would go with the M. But if it's intended more for work and the laptop, I would get the L.


----------



## twinzluvagrl

twinzluvagrl said:


> Hi. I have pictures of what I can fit inside over here if you want to check it out. I also review it and talk about the lock closure. You can also see how it fits on a 5'2 body. So if you want in depth details, check this out.



LINK updated to here ---> PASHLI MINI DETAILS, LENGTH, LOCK CLOSURE


----------



## binarybrain

Hi! I've just bought this bag on ebay but now doubting if it's real or not http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/3-1-phillip-lim-/262937074794?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=gyjz9SozFd7e7ikLD23PlX64nSQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
pashli bags normally have serial numbers? because this one has it. You think it's real?


----------



## shopaholicss

Hi, I just bought a phillip lim bag last month. I only used it for five times and I the back part of the bag has already become like this. How come it become like this? Is it possible the cause of this because I wiped it with a wet tissue?


----------



## shopaholicss

hey all, do you know how to take care a phillip lim bag?


----------



## chpvtt

shopaholicss said:


> hey all, do you know how to take care a phillip lim bag?



TBH, I don't think it happened because you wiped it with a wet wipe. I've had mines for years now and have never had any issues with using wet wipes on it. It looks like it rubbed against something rough to me. Did this occur on any other part of the bag? Is this the only section you wiped with a wet wipe (if it is it might be the reason).


----------



## beachkaka

shopaholicss said:


> Hi, I just bought a phillip lim bag last month. I only used it for five times and I the back part of the bag has already become like this. How come it become like this? Is it possible the cause of this because I wiped it with a wet tissue?



I have mine for more than 5 years, i used to take it very often but not recent couple of years, but it is still in perfect condition, from what I saw in your photo, it looks like the leather has been kind of bleached and faded out by some chemical stuff.


----------



## CrazyAlpacaLady

gossipkween said:


> considering the mini pashli in cashew. do you guys think this bag will be dated soon? not sure if i should drop the money for something i cant wear long term.
> 
> i generally stick to classics like LV speedy, chanel classic flap, goyard tote - as i want to wear my bags long term



Hi gossipkween,
I saw the mini in cashew in person today and it's a beautiful colour. It's not too beige or white, just a really lovely neutral but not boring colour. Have you purchased a pashli?

If anyone has a light coloured Pashli can you please comment on colour transfer? Apologies if this has already been discussed.... I should probably go back through the thread to find out.....


----------



## beachkaka

CrazyAlpacaLady said:


> Hi gossipkween,
> I saw the mini in cashew in person today and it's a beautiful colour. It's not too beige or white, just a really lovely neutral but not boring colour. Have you purchased a pashli?
> 
> If anyone has a light coloured Pashli can you please comment on colour transfer? Apologies if this has already been discussed.... I should probably go back through the thread to find out.....



Mine is a light blue like ash blue, there is no color transfer at all from any of my clothes and jeans, but it gets dirtier by the time, because it "ash-ish" so I think it's not noticeable for someone who never have seen its brand new condition to compare with. Not sure about other light color.


----------



## MahoganyQT

So I decided to wear my Pashli with this dress and couldn't get over how nice it looked with it until I realized that the dress is Phillip Lim for Target [emoji5]


----------



## CrazyAlpacaLady

beachkaka said:


> Mine is a light blue like ash blue, there is no color transfer at all from any of my clothes and jeans, but it gets dirtier by the time, because it "ash-ish" so I think it's not noticeable for someone who never have seen its brand new condition to compare with. Not sure about other light color.



That's awesome to know, thanks so much


----------



## mandylaw

*Hi pretties,
I just got a philip lim black medium from the second hand, 
but i found the top of the lock has a word "amiet".(as picture 3)
Is it a older version of philip lim?
As i own a black mini that have no word on the lock...
Do your philip lim have any word on the lock?
Thank you all! *


----------



## Scully Piper

mandylaw said:


> *Hi pretties,
> I just got a philip lim black medium from the second hand,
> but i found the top of the lock has a word "amiet".(as picture 3)
> Is it a older version of philip lim?
> As i own a black mini that have no word on the lock...
> Do your philip lim have any word on the lock?
> Thank you all! *


Mine has 3.1 Phillip Lim on it.


----------



## blushes_pink

From shopbop, Mini pashli black


----------



## Deetob88

I love the pashli!! I currently have two but would love to add too my collection. Both I purchase used and got great deals on them. The green/yellow one is a large, ive been carrying this bag everywhere lately because it surprisingly matches with almost all of my outfits. The only down side is this bag is older and didnt come with a crossbody strap.


----------



## Scully Piper

Deetob88 said:


> I love the pashli!! I currently have two but would love to add too my collection. Both I purchase used and got great deals on them. The green/yellow one is a large, ive been carrying this bag everywhere lately because it surprisingly matches with almost all of my outfits. The only down side is this bag is older and didnt come with a crossbody strap.


Wow...i love that shade of green/yellow [emoji7] I only have one in medium in the orchid color. I'm hoping to get a large someday.


----------



## Deetob88

Scully Piper said:


> Wow...i love that shade of green/yellow [emoji7] I only have one in medium in the orchid color. I'm hoping to get a large someday.


Thank you so much! I love the orchid color you have, it is absolutely beautiful. The large pashli is amazing to have because there is a noticable size difference between the two. The only issue I have is the bag itself is heavy and then you start adding items. But regardless of how heavy the bag is I'd never consider selling my large pashli, ever! I hope you find a large bag youre looking for.


----------



## Deetob88

blushes_pink said:


> From shopbop, Mini pashli black


Simple but beauitful! Congratulations [emoji4]


----------



## Deetob88

Please help!!! Does anyone have a pashli in raspberry? I'm considering purchasing one online, but I'm not 100% sure about the color. I have a RM bag in coral. I know its a different designer but are the colors similar?


----------



## Scully Piper

Deetob88 said:


> Thank you so much! I love the orchid color you have, it is absolutely beautiful. The large pashli is amazing to have because there is a noticable size difference between the two. The only issue I have is the bag itself is heavy and then you start adding items. But regardless of how heavy the bag is I'd never consider selling my large pashli, ever! I hope you find a large bag youre looking for.


Thank you for the feedback on the large pashli. I sure hope to get one soon...either black with gold hardware or the emerald green.


----------



## amstevens714

If anyone is looking for a large pashli there is one in oxblood for $399 Limited stock so I imagine there is only one left.


----------



## amstevens714

Random question. I'm a bit shocked by how big the medium pashli is. Probably just because I'm on the short side  but is there any way to tell if one is a medium vs large beyond dimensions which are a bit hard to pin down ? Thank you!


----------



## Deetob88

amstevens714 said:


> Random question. I'm a bit shocked by how big the medium pashli is. Probably just because I'm on the short side  but is there any way to tell if one is a medium vs large beyond dimensions which are a bit hard to pin down ? Thank you!


I wouldn't say there are any differences besides the sizes between the two. My green/ yellow pashli is an older style so my large pashli does have some visible differences but that is because of its age. My navy pashli is newer and has the "d rings" for the detachable shoulder strap and connector for the handles. Otherwise, I'd have to say they are the same bag but different sizes. I agree that the medium pashli is pretty large considering its labeled as a medium bag, and I'm 5'7. I do prefer larger bags though, I tend to carry my life around with me. 

Please share a picture of your pashli we'd live to see it.

I've also added a picture of my large pashli with my large ryder- the ryder I feel is larger. These are my two favorites and I'm always switching between them.


----------



## shermainelimxn

Hello. Does anyone have the mini in bright fuchsia? I tried to find online but all the colours online are different base on the different lightings.


----------



## shermainelimxn

goldenfountain said:


> I own the mini Pashli in fuchsia with gunmetal hardware! It's so durable and such a fun bag to wear!



Is this bright fuchsia?


----------



## shermainelimxn

This is the website that I'm purchasing from but the bright fuchsia look so dark!


----------



## goldenfountain

shermainelimxn said:


> Is this bright fuchsia?


I'm not sure if it's bright Fuchsia, but the colour in the tag when I got it said "fuchsia".


----------



## goldenfountain

shermainelimxn said:


> View attachment 3795058
> 
> This is the website that I'm purchasing from but the bright fuchsia look so dark!


that looks exactly like the one i owned!


----------



## amstevens714

Deetob88 said:


> I wouldn't say there are any differences besides the sizes between the two. My green/ yellow pashli is an older style so my large pashli does have some visible differences but that is because of its age. My navy pashli is newer and has the "d rings" for the detachable shoulder strap and connector for the handles. Otherwise, I'd have to say they are the same bag but different sizes. I agree that the medium pashli is pretty large considering its labeled as a medium bag, and I'm 5'7. I do prefer larger bags though, I tend to carry my life around with me.
> 
> Please share a picture of your pashli we'd live to see it.
> 
> I've also added a picture of my large pashli with my large ryder- the ryder I feel is larger. These are my two favorites and I'm always switching between them.



Thank you so much! I just want to make sure the bag I received is a medium as indicated on the website. The plastic bag is came in has it labeled as a medium pashli. I just want to make sure  I was hoping there was a stitching or zipper count or something that would confirm it's a medium. Will definitely post photos when I can  I'm obsessed with the color!


----------



## eyelovemonogram

Do you think I should buy this bag Pashli large in ink? Pls anyone encourage me to buy it hahaha or tell me the good things of this bag. I'm so confused seriously, couldn't sleep at night


----------



## Scully Piper

eyelovemonogram said:


> Do you think I should buy this bag Pashli large in ink? Pls anyone encourage me to buy it hahaha or tell me the good things of this bag. I'm so confused seriously, couldn't sleep at night


Sadly I only have one pashli and it's a medium in orchid. But I love the pashli so much that now I also want a large one in a dark green. I just don't have the funds yet and I'm also hoping to catch it on sale.
Maybe you can find some videos on YouTube discussing pros and cons of the large one.


----------



## amstevens714

Hey everyone!

Okay - may I get opinions from those who know the med vs large? This looks like a medium right ? Lol. For reference I'm 5'2, so I'm on the shorter side . Please excuse the outfit, I had a baby a week ago and can only fit in my husbands gym shorts at the moment . Thank you all!




Deetob88 said:


> I wouldn't say there are any differences besides the sizes between the two. My green/ yellow pashli is an older style so my large pashli does have some visible differences but that is because of its age. My navy pashli is newer and has the "d rings" for the detachable shoulder strap and connector for the handles. Otherwise, I'd have to say they are the same bag but different sizes. I agree that the medium pashli is pretty large considering its labeled as a medium bag, and I'm 5'7. I do prefer larger bags though, I tend to carry my life around with me.
> 
> Please share a picture of your pashli we'd live to see it.
> 
> I've also added a picture of my large pashli with my large ryder- the ryder I feel is larger. These are my two favorites and I'm always switching between them.


----------



## Scully Piper

Looks like a medium to me [emoji4]


----------



## amstevens714

Scully Piper said:


> Looks like a medium to me [emoji4]


Thank you !  the dimensions are all over the place online so I'm having a difficult time confirming☺️


----------



## Alelovesbags

amstevens714 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Okay - may I get opinions from those who know the med vs large? This looks like a medium right ? Lol. For reference I'm 5'2, so I'm on the shorter side . Please excuse the outfit, I had a baby a week ago and can only fit in my husbands gym shorts at the moment . Thank you all!



It is definitely a medium. You can tell because the rectangular closure is the same size on both the medium and the large so it looks different in proportion to the size of the bag. On the medium the closure, handles and zippers are all closer together.


----------



## amstevens714

Alelovesbags said:


> It is definitely a medium. You can tell because the rectangular closure is the same size on both the medium and the large so it looks different in proportion to the size of the bag. On the medium the closure, handles and zippers are all closer together.



Thank you SO much! I really appreciate the help.


----------



## amstevens714

Hello Fellow Pashli Fans 

I was at my local off fifth and found two large pashli in oxblood on clearance for $399. I took some photos for comparison purposes to my lapis medium, which I had on me. I'm 5'2 for reference. Hopefully this helps someone deciding on the medium vs large. If anyone is interested in the bags, just pm me and I can let you know the location .


----------



## Scully Piper

amstevens714 said:


> Hello Fellow Pashli Fans
> 
> I was at my local off fifth and found two large pashli in oxblood on clearance for $399. I took some photos for comparison purposes to my lapis medium, which I had on me. I'm 5'2 for reference. Hopefully this helps someone deciding on the medium vs large. If anyone is interested in the bags, just pm me and I can let you know the location .


Wow what a difference! Thank you for posting these amazing comparison pics [emoji4]


----------



## twboi

Hi Pashil Lovers!!! i am in on the hunt for a Pashil for my Birthday!. if anybody has one they're willing to get off their hands or know where I can get them for deal please let me know!!! willing to spend 400 so I dont mind second hand but in excellent condition.  THANK YOU EVERYBODY for the input!


----------



## Stephanieg218

twboi said:


> Hi Pashil Lovers!!! i am in on the hunt for a Pashil for my Birthday!. if anybody has one they're willing to get off their hands or know where I can get them for deal please let me know!!! willing to spend 400 so I dont mind second hand but in excellent condition.  THANK YOU EVERYBODY for the input!


Fashionphile has several in that price range.


----------



## twboi

Stephanieg218 said:


> Fashionphile has several in that price range.



thank you so much for your feedback.. i will check them out!


----------



## amstevens714

Scully Piper said:


> Wow what a difference! Thank you for posting these amazing comparison pics [emoji4]


I know! I was pretty shocked. Im now realizing that I still looked pregnant in these photos haha . My little guy was about one month here I think.


----------



## amstevens714

twboi said:


> Hi Pashil Lovers!!! i am in on the hunt for a Pashil for my Birthday!. if anybody has one they're willing to get off their hands or know where I can get them for deal please let me know!!! willing to spend 400 so I dont mind second hand but in excellent condition.  THANK YOU EVERYBODY for the input!



Yes, check out fashionphile and keep an eye on the off saks website as some pop up there and you might be able to tack on a coupon or something


----------



## kaydelongpre

Do any of the pashli fans on here have a rough estimate on how much I should anticipate to spend on a NWT (or barely used) medium Pashli in the Navy or Colbalt through one of the second hand sites like ebay, real real, etc?

It is easy to get deals?


----------



## amstevens714

kaydelongpre said:


> Do any of the pashli fans on here have a rough estimate on how much I should anticipate to spend on a NWT (or barely used) medium Pashli in the Navy or Colbalt through one of the second hand sites like ebay, real real, etc?
> 
> It is easy to get deals?


I got my lapis, which is pretty much a navy, from saks off fifth. Fashopnphile has a lot of pashlis. I'd say $400 second hand, or closer to $500 through off 5th. You have to be SUPER fast with off 5th though. I missed out on quite a few before I finally got it. It popped up and I was on immediately and then paid for next day shipping.


----------



## Scully Piper

amstevens714 said:


> I know! I was pretty shocked. Im now realizing that I still looked pregnant in these photos haha . My little guy was about one month here I think.


Oh my goodness! You looked great in this pic, not to mention gorgeous hair!


----------



## amstevens714

Scully Piper said:


> Oh my goodness! You looked great in this pic, not to mention gorgeous hair!



You are just the nicest. I haven't had my haircut in over 10 months and I feel like its becoming a nightmare so your kind words mean a lot


----------



## aidore

twboi said:


> Hi Pashil Lovers!!! i am in on the hunt for a Pashil for my Birthday!. if anybody has one they're willing to get off their hands or know where I can get them for deal please let me know!!! willing to spend 400 so I dont mind second hand but in excellent condition.  THANK YOU EVERYBODY for the input!




hey...if you still need one... I have brand new one large blue color  for $600. PM


----------



## kaydelongpre

amstevens714 said:


> I got my lapis, which is pretty much a navy, from saks off fifth. Fashopnphile has a lot of pashlis. I'd say $400 second hand, or closer to $500 through off 5th. You have to be SUPER fast with off 5th though. I missed out on quite a few before I finally got it. It popped up and I was on immediately and then paid for next day shipping.



TY!  Amazed at the stuff that comes through Saksoff5th -- and I alwayssss miss it.


----------



## amstevens714

twboi said:


> Hi Pashil Lovers!!! i am in on the hunt for a Pashil for my Birthday!. if anybody has one they're willing to get off their hands or know where I can get them for deal please let me know!!! willing to spend 400 so I dont mind second hand but in excellent condition.  THANK YOU EVERYBODY for the input!



Fashionphile has an outlet on eBay and they have a medium taupe at $158 with two days to go. Just wanted to let you know  although there is a flaw with the shoulder strap that needs to be repaired but you might be able to get it quite cheaply.

https://www.ebay.com/i/292314606867


----------



## amstevens714

kaydelongpre said:


> Do any of the pashli fans on here have a rough estimate on how much I should anticipate to spend on a NWT (or barely used) medium Pashli in the Navy or Colbalt through one of the second hand sites like ebay, real real, etc?
> 
> It is easy to get deals?


Fashionphile has an ink in mini in very good condition for $395. It discounts 10% every month for three months (assuming no one buys it). Just wanted to let you know


----------



## Deetob88

Hello everyone, I know it isn't a pashli but, does anyone have a 31 hour tote? I'm considering purchasing one but wanted to know everyone's thoughts before I decided to add one to my collection. Thanks ladies!!


----------



## kaydelongpre

I have a 31 hour tote.  Had it for years. I never use it.  It's not practical for everyday use due to the crazy ass zippers & the big leather fold.  I also think they're soooooonot not worth $895 of whatever I paid for it. I've found it great for travel. Very easy to stuff with clothes for a weekend trip.  It is unlined, so take that into consideration.  FWIW, I've used my large & mini Pashli 5000x more than my 31 hour bag will ever see.  It is a beautiful bag through. Very Acne, if you ask me.


----------



## Deetob88

kaydelongpre said:


> I have a 31 hour tote.  Had it for years. I never use it.  It's not practical for everyday use due to the crazy ass zippers & the big leather fold.  I also think they're soooooonot not worth $895 of whatever I paid for it. I've found it great for travel. Very easy to stuff with clothes for a weekend trip.  It is unlined, so take that into consideration.  FWIW, I've used my large & mini Pashli 5000x more than my 31 hour bag will ever see.  It is a beautiful bag through. Very Acne, if you ask me.


Thank you so much for your help! I did purchase one off of eBay for only $200 brand new. The good thing is I didn't spend too much on it and if I'm not happy with it I'll resell it. I love my large and medium pashli so much, and I especially love phillip lim bags in general. I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## kaydelongpre

^ that's perfect!  Totally worth 200.  It's a really gorgeous bag, just not the most practical.  Whenever I look at street style shoots with it I kinda side eye the girls because the thing is so hefty & cumbersome for everyday.  Perfect if you need to run around the city with a change of clothes though!


----------



## pianolize

Thanks for this tip! Just found this thread, as I happen to be eyeing a mini teal pashli (but would LOVE to see it IRL first, since it's the color I'm leaning on, less the bag itself!). If anyone sees one, pls let me know!  





amstevens714 said:


> Fashionphile has an ink in mini in very good condition for $395. It discounts 10% every month for three months (assuming no one buys it). Just wanted to let you know


----------



## pianolize

That's exactly MY qualm- I'm on the lookout for a teal mini! And can't really see what color it is online! 


shermainelimxn said:


> Hello. Does anyone have the mini in bright fuchsia? I tried to find online but all the colours online are different base on the different lightings.


----------



## pianolize

!!! I know this is a late reply, and I've been reading this thread backwards! I'm looking to see a mini blue pashli (going it's on the teal side)- or maybe they're two different blues. If you still have it, could you pls post?  Thx! I love this blue and hope you kept it (though I hate getting duplicate bags, both colors are gorgeous! And hard to find.) Thanks! 





diva7633 said:


> View attachment 3546340
> View attachment 3546341
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First world problems. Before I ordered my orchid one I ordered a blue pashli. I thought that it wasn't shipping and in the meantime found an orchid. I love purple so didn't hesitate and ordered. Well my blue came it was $360 and only wear is scratches on lock.
> 
> So should I sell the blue? Or keep both? If I keep both should I wear blue now and save orchid for summer? Both are pretty in different ways. Any opinions would be great.


----------



## marakiave

Joining a little late, but I only bought a large oxblood satchel from Saks off 5th at a phenomenal price less than a year ago and am already considering reselling it..... It is immensely heavy, the handles are rough and the long strap is practically useless. Any advice? Would be very much appreciated. Maybe a replacement strap recommendation? Should I just give up and sell it? I have used it quite a lot, though I've been careful and since it truly is in tip top condition it would go for a decent amount of money I assume.


----------



## Sparkletastic

kaydelongpre said:


> I have a 31 hour tote.  Had it for years. I never use it.  It's not practical for everyday use due to the crazy ass zippers & the big leather fold.  I also think they're soooooonot not worth $895 of whatever I paid for it. I've found it great for travel. Very easy to stuff with clothes for a weekend trip.  It is unlined, so take that into consideration.  FWIW, I've used my large & mini Pashli 5000x more than my 31 hour bag will ever see.  It is a beautiful bag through. Very Acne, if you ask me.


Thanks for sharing this. I've been wanting a 31 hour bag but was hesitant to buy. This really helped. I think I'll take a pass because of the size.


----------



## Leto

marakiave said:


> Joining a little late, but I only bought a large oxblood satchel from Saks off 5th at a phenomenal price less than a year ago and am already considering reselling it..... It is immensely heavy, the handles are rough and the long strap is practically useless. Any advice? Would be very much appreciated. Maybe a replacement strap recommendation? Should I just give up and sell it? I have used it quite a lot, though I've been careful and since it truly is in tip top condition it would go for a decent amount of money I assume.



I’m kind of in the same situation. But I only have the medium and that one is also super heavy once filled with my belongings. I can’t even imagine how heavy the large one is. The medium has a decent length strap, so luckily I can wear it crossbody easily. But it still gets too heavy. If you don’t use your bag, sell it. I don’t think a short strap will make a big difference.


----------



## Deetob88

A "new to me" pashli in jade green that I got for an absolute steal off of eBay. This is my second large pashli now in my collection (my first one doesn't have a strap). Everyone is correct though, the crossbody strap is utterly useless. I'm about average height, and with the crossbody extension at the shortest point it still sits almost below my hip. This is my personal opinion though.


----------



## pianolize

marakiave said:


> Joining a little late, but I only bought a large oxblood satchel from Saks off 5th at a phenomenal price less than a year ago and am already considering reselling it..... It is immensely heavy, the handles are rough and the long strap is practically useless. Any advice? Would be very much appreciated. Maybe a replacement strap recommendation? Should I just give up and sell it? I have used it quite a lot, though I've been careful and since it truly is in tip top condition it would go for a decent amount of money I assume.





Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks for sharing this. I've been wanting a 31 hour bag but was hesitant to buy. This really helped. I think I'll take a pass because of the size.





Leto said:


> I’m kind of in the same situation. But I only have the medium and that one is also super heavy once filled with my belongings. I can’t even imagine how heavy the large one is. The medium has a decent length strap, so luckily I can wear it crossbody easily. But it still gets too heavy. If you don’t use your bag, sell it. I don’t think a short strap will make a big difference.





Deetob88 said:


> A "new to me" pashli in jade green that I got for an absolute steal off of eBay. This is my second large pashli now in my collection (my first one doesn't have a strap). Everyone is correct though, the crossbody strap is utterly useless. I'm about average height, and with the crossbody extension at the shortest point it still sits almost below my hip. This is my personal opinion though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3962826


Thanks All, for this input- I have always been wary, thinking it's a weird shape/design for my needs. Convinced! Thx for saving me some remorse...


----------



## Scully Piper

Deetob88 said:


> A "new to me" pashli in jade green that I got for an absolute steal off of eBay. This is my second large pashli now in my collection (my first one doesn't have a strap). Everyone is correct though, the crossbody strap is utterly useless. I'm about average height, and with the crossbody extension at the shortest point it still sits almost below my hip. This is my personal opinion though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3962826


Wow!!! I love it!!! That chair is also beautiful[emoji1]


----------



## Sora_V

Beautiful color! May I ask how much you got the bag for? I missed out on a pre-owned light blue pashli 


Deetob88 said:


> A "new to me" pashli in jade green that I got for an absolute steal off of eBay. This is my second large pashli now in my collection (my first one doesn't have a strap). Everyone is correct though, the crossbody strap is utterly useless. I'm about average height, and with the crossbody extension at the shortest point it still sits almost below my hip. This is my personal opinion though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3962826


----------



## Deetob88

Sora_V said:


> Beautiful color! May I ask how much you got the bag for? I missed out on a pre-owned light blue pashli


I'm sorry you missed out. I purchased my pashli through eBay for only $100 plus shipping. I was very nervous though because I dont believe the seller knew that they had. The description was simple and short. I wasnt aware it was a larger pashli until I closely reviewed the photos. 

I hope you find another deal out there. I'm positive something will pop up. [emoji6]


----------



## striveforluxury

Hi, guys! I just got my Mini Pashli and I have a problem with the strap.. it's too long for me even after adjusting  im only 4'11 so yeah haha any suggestions or tips on how i should wear it? should i go to a shop and ask to add additional holes on the strap?


----------



## Sora_V

Wow $100 is such a bargain, especially that your bag looks quite in good condition! All the pre-owned pashli I saw so far are around $300, and they don't look as mint as yours. I could just pay a little more for a new one on sale.


Deetob88 said:


> I'm sorry you missed out. I purchased my pashli through eBay
> for only $100 plus shipping. I was very nervous though because I dont believe the seller knew that they had. The description was simple and short. I wasnt aware it was a larger pashli until I closely reviewed the photos.
> 
> I hope you find another deal out there. I'm positive something will pop up. [emoji6]


----------



## Deetob88

striveforluxury said:


> Hi, guys! I just got my Mini Pashli and I have a problem with the strap.. it's too long for me even after adjusting  im only 4'11 so yeah haha any suggestions or tips on how i should wear it? should i go to a shop and ask to add additional holes on the strap?


Hello, I'm sorry your strap isn't very useful, but I would suggest taking it to a tailor that could add a hole to the leather. I have a large pashli and the strap I hardly use because its too long, and I'm 5'7. It looks like the bigger the bag the longer the strap goes.


----------



## Deetob88

Sora_V said:


> Wow $100 is such a bargain, especially that your bag looks quite in good condition! All the pre-owned pashli I saw so far are around $300, and they don't look as mint as yours. I could just pay a little more for a new one on sale.


Thank you & exactly! All of my PL bags I've purchased pre-loved, but I really wait and search to find a good one for a bargain. Finding a great deal on a Pashli is hard but keep searching. I havent purchased a Pashli on poshmark, but I did pick up my Rocco from there, and it was in excellent condition, and included pages. Maybe check them out?
Also, if you live in the NYC area or close to it, there is a sample sale coming up next week starting Tuesday, April 2nd until Sunday, April 7th. I believe (from price lists I've noticed online from previous sales) that a medium pashli can be $300.


----------



## striveforluxury

Deetob88 said:


> Hello, I'm sorry your strap isn't very useful, but I would suggest taking it to a tailor that could add a hole to the leather. I have a large pashli and the strap I hardly use because its too long, and I'm 5'7. It looks like the bigger the bag the longer the strap goes.



i might go to a local tailor for additional holes or maybe sell it and just buy a different bag. still thinking about it. anyway thanks for your reply!


----------



## Deetob88

striveforluxury said:


> i might go to a local tailor for additional holes or maybe sell it and just buy a different bag. still thinking about it. anyway thanks for your reply!


You're welcome! It does stink that the straps aren't shorter. I wish you luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Sora_V

Deetob88 said:


> Thank you & exactly! All of my PL bags I've purchased pre-loved, but I really wait and search to find a good one for a bargain. Finding a great deal on a Pashli is hard but keep searching. I havent purchased a Pashli on poshmark, but I did pick up my Rocco from there, and it was in excellent condition, and included pages. Maybe check them out?
> Also, if you live in the NYC area or close to it, there is a sample sale coming up next week starting Tuesday, April 2nd until Sunday, April 7th. I believe (from price lists I've noticed online from previous sales) that a medium pashli can be $300.


Thanks for the info! I'm travelling there on the 5th, fingers crossed there will be some good deals left. I really like the look of 31 hour bag too, though it does seem impractical.
I'll check poshmark, maybe I'll find a bargain like you have


----------



## Deetob88

Sora_V said:


> Thanks for the info! I'm travelling there on the 5th, fingers crossed there will be some good deals left. I really like the look of 31 hour bag too, though it does seem impractical.
> I'll check poshmark, maybe I'll find a bargain like you have [emoji2]


Best of luck!! I'm probably not going until the weekend. Please share your finds!!
I actually have a 31 hour in cement. Its a nice bag but huge!


----------



## Deetob88

Sora_V said:


> Thanks for the info! I'm travelling there on the 5th, fingers crossed there will be some good deals left. I really like the look of 31 hour bag too, though it does seem impractical.
> I'll check poshmark, maybe I'll find a bargain like you have [emoji2]


Here is my 31 hour


----------



## MissBagLadyT

New to the forum and new to Phillip Lim's Pashli.  Here are the 2 beauties I recently purchased.  The black I bought from Reebonz and the black with blue croc detail I got  on Tradesy.  The seller had never used....no scratches on the hardware.  I'm in love!


----------



## Deetob88

MissBagLadyT said:


> New to the forum and new to Phillip Lim's Pashli.  Here are the 2 beauties I recently purchased.  The black I bought from Reebonz and the black with blue croc detail I got  on Tradesy.  The seller had never used....no scratches on the hardware.  I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4102180
> View attachment 4102181
> View attachment 4102182


Absolutely stunning! They're both very nice, and I love the mixed materials on the croc. I'm considering getting a black with gold hw to add to my collection. I've never purchased anything from those two site, how was your experience if you dont mind me asking. I'm going on vacation at the end or July and in the market for a good crossbody.


----------



## MissBagLadyT

Deetob88 said:


> Absolutely stunning! They're both very nice, and I love the mixed materials on the croc. I'm considering getting a black with gold hw to add to my collection. I've never purchased anything from those two site, how was your experience if you dont mind me asking. I'm going on vacation at the end or July and in the market for a good crossbody.


I've watched a lot of handbag reviews on Youtube and that's how I learned about Reebonz.  I was pleasantly surprised.  They gave me $50 dollars off since it was my first purchase and they were having a 15% promotion so I saved $143 on the bag.  They also sell pre-owned luxury goods but the bag I got was new.  I ordered on June 4, it shipped on June 6, and it arrived on June 8th by DHL.  I thought that was awesome considering it came from Singapore.  It was beautifully packaged in a black Reebonz bag, wrapped in thick paper, tied with a bow and in its Phillip Lim Pashli bag.   

I have purchased one other bag on Tradesy before so I felt comfortable trusting that the bag would arrive as described based on the pictures the seller posted.  Just be careful b/c some of the seller pictures can be deceptive about the condition of the bag.  I have had experiences with other sites where bags have arrived and looked completely different than the photos.


----------



## Scully Piper

MissBagLadyT said:


> New to the forum and new to Phillip Lim's Pashli.  Here are the 2 beauties I recently purchased.  The black I bought from Reebonz and the black with blue croc detail I got  on Tradesy.  The seller had never used....no scratches on the hardware.  I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4102180
> View attachment 4102181
> View attachment 4102182


Both beautiful


----------



## Sora_V

I'd been looking for this copper color for a while and finally got it. Love the leather and hardware but boy, the bag IS heavy! I read/watched reviews that complain about the weight and I was thinking, aren't all leather bags heavy -> making excuse because I like the style too much to give it a pass xD


----------



## Scully Piper

Sora_V said:


> I'd been looking for this copper color for a while and finally got it. Love the leather and hardware but boy, the bag IS heavy! I read/watched reviews that complain about the weight and I was thinking, aren't all leather bags heavy -> making excuse because I like the style too much to give it a pass xD
> View attachment 4138407


Congrats on finding such a beauty! Definitely a keeper!


----------



## Sora_V

Scully Piper said:


> Congrats on finding such a beauty! Definitely a keeper!


Thank you! Can’t wait to wear it


----------



## chatitoff

Hi! I've purchased two mini Pashli bags off Reebonz in the past year and I've never had an issue with its authenticity ... until I read through the different threads of Pashli bags on Purseforum. For one, I've realised that the Phillip Lim logo on both dustbags are all aligned in the center, while those on Youtube or websites are aligned to the left. Out of curiosity, is this indicative of anything?  I am half-thinking of going down to a local Phillip Lim boutique to see if I can authenticate the bags. Advice please? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sora_V

chatitoff said:


> Hi! I've purchased two mini Pashli bags off Reebonz in the past year and I've never had an issue with its authenticity ... until I read through the different threads of Pashli bags on Purseforum. For one, I've realised that the Phillip Lim logo on both dustbags are all aligned in the center, while those on Youtube or websites are aligned to the left. Out of curiosity, is this indicative of anything?  I am half-thinking of going down to a local Phillip Lim boutique to see if I can authenticate the bags. Advice please? Thanks in advance!


Sorry I have nothing helpful to offer, but mine is aligned to the left too... Maybe it was changed throughout the years? 
Codes on the tag and booklet of my bag differ as well (Tag: AP240179SKCW, booklet: AP14-0179SKCW).


----------



## gswpurse

chatitoff said:


> Hi! I've purchased two mini Pashli bags off Reebonz in the past year and I've never had an issue with its authenticity ... until I read through the different threads of Pashli bags on Purseforum. For one, I've realised that the Phillip Lim logo on both dustbags are all aligned in the center, while those on Youtube or websites are aligned to the left. Out of curiosity, is this indicative of anything?  I am half-thinking of going down to a local Phillip Lim boutique to see if I can authenticate the bags. Advice please? Thanks in advance!



I bought my mini pashi from the boutique in Nov 2016. The print on my dust bag is at the centre bottom position.


----------



## chatitoff

Sora_V said:


> Sorry I have nothing helpful to offer, but mine is aligned to the left too... Maybe it was changed throughout the years? Codes on the tag and booklet of my bag differ as well (Tag: AP240179SKCW, booklet: AP14-0179SKCW).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4144834



Thanks for your reply nonetheless! My patent mini pashli does not come with a serial number behind the inner zipped compartment, but I guess I'll stop doubting its authenticity for now


----------



## chatitoff

gswpurse said:


> I bought my mini pashi from the boutique in Nov 2016. The print on my dust bag is at the centre bottom position.
> View attachment 4145438



I see, thank you for much for your reply!


----------



## Tanasiluv

I have so many memories with my Mini Pashli, it was my first big splurge on a bag. I really appreciate the design, for a bag that is less than $1000, it has a lot of detail to it & the quality is not bad at all. My pashli is over 5 years old & she is still one of my most used bag. So glad that I chose her as my first bag!


----------



## Scully Piper

Tanasiluv said:


> I have so many memories with my Mini Pashli, it was my first big splurge on a bag. I really appreciate the design, for a bag that is less than $1000, it has a lot of detail to it & the quality is not bad at all. My pashli is over 5 years old & she is still one of my most used bag. So glad that I chose her as my first bag!
> 
> View attachment 4201920


She is lovely!


----------



## collegechic

I finally have the means to purchase a Pashli and I always dreamed of a large one. But cannot find them anywhere?! Has the large size been discontinued?


----------



## floodette

Am really liking the new pashli bag. Anyone has it and can review how difficult it is to reach things in the bottom?


----------



## beachkaka

collegechic said:


> I finally have the means to purchase a Pashli and I always dreamed of a large one. But cannot find them anywhere?! Has the large size been discontinued?



I have seen them popped up on some online stores once a while. They are very heavy though.


----------



## collegechic

beachkaka said:


> I have seen them popped up on some online stores once a while. They are very heavy though.


I checked Saks, Neiman & the Lim online store as well and no one had it. I hadn't heard of it discontinued so was just surprised no one had it in stock.
I am worried about the weight but wanted to test it. Maybe I should just go for the Medium when I get a chance to go into a Lim store. 
Thank you!


----------



## Sora_V

I’ve posted this question in the care forum but wanted to ask here as well, since I’m desperate. My pashli medium satchel’s handles turned black quickly and I’m not sure how to clean them. Tried baby wipes, didn’t work. The original color is copper. Would it be possible to clean it at home or do I have to bring it to a bag spa for color restoration? Anyone else has had the same problem? I’ve carried the bag only a few times TIA!
View attachment 4416964


----------



## ntaher7

collegechic said:


> I checked Saks, Neiman & the Lim online store as well and no one had it. I hadn't heard of it discontinued so was just surprised no one had it in stock.
> I am worried about the weight but wanted to test it. Maybe I should just go for the Medium when I get a chance to go into a Lim store.
> Thank you!



Don’t buy the large even if you find it I am 5’8 and physically quite strong yet the weight of it still bothers me daily. You barely fill it and it weighs like there’s bricks in there !


----------



## Leto

Sora_V said:


> I’ve posted this question in the care forum but wanted to ask here as well, since I’m desperate. My pashli medium satchel’s handles turned black quickly and I’m not sure how to clean them. Tried baby wipes, didn’t work. The original color is copper. Would it be possible to clean it at home or do I have to bring it to a bag spa for color restoration? Anyone else has had the same problem? I’ve carried the bag only a few times TIA!
> View attachment 4416964



It looks to me like the color rubbed off. So you can’t clean but need to get it restored. I try to be careful with mine by making sure I don’t wear/handle the handles when I wear hand lotion or use the Crossbody strap when I have sweaty hands.


----------



## Sora_V

Leto said:


> It looks to me like the color rubbed off. So you can’t clean but need to get it restored. I try to be careful with mine by making sure I don’t wear/handle the handles when I wear hand lotion or use the Crossbody strap when I have sweaty hands.


Thanks for your advice. I'm still on the fence about restoring since repair shop told me color match wouldn't be perfect and it will peel off in no time. I put on hand cream constantly, also carrying the bag on the crook of my bare arm for a whole day under hot weather did damage I guess.


----------



## Swtshan7

I used to have a large pashli and sold it and got a medium one which I love, then I recently got a preloved mini in a great fall color! I can’t wait to wear it.


----------



## Sora_V

Swtshan7 said:


> I used to have a large pashli and sold it and got a medium one which I love, then I recently got a preloved mini in a great fall color! I can’t wait to wear it.


Both colours are beautiful. Love the black pom pom on your silver Pashli!


----------



## ninjanna

This might be a long shot but I thought it's worth a try as I don't know what to do and I miss wearing my bag!

I bought a mini Pashli 4-5 years ago that I got my sister to buy at Barneys New York when she was on holiday there. A year or so ago, the strap broke -- in particular, the clip that holds the leather strap to the metal loop on the side of the bag. The part that holds the main clip (the lobster clip) broke, resulting in my bag being unusable (there's a funny way to hold the bag together but it's so impractical, I don't want to wear it). 

I don't have the bag on me so I can't take a photo of it, but has this happened to anyone before? 

Since I live in Australia, I can't simply go back to Barneys (furthermore no receipt and this was bought 5 years ago anyway). 
I doubt i could get it done locally. 
I suppose last resort i end up emailing PL but I read someone had a hardware issue and PL were going to send the replacement hardware at a cost and you had to find someone to do it...

Very annoying as I love the bag and I miss wearing it so bad because it's such a perfect size for my 5'3 frame!

TIA


----------



## runbarbierun

Hello! I really wanted the Bianca fringe crossbody, but missed out on the Saks Off 5th sale, I saw one being sold online, and I was hoping anyone can help me? 

Overall, it looks okay, but the bottom part of the bag is not the same as the ones I see online (one stitch vs double stitch of the others). And I'm also torn about the font of the signature "3.1 Phillip Lim" inside?


----------



## collegechic

I FINALLY purchased one with their current 25% off sale going on online! It should be here in a few days!
Black with gold in medium


----------



## SpeedyJC

Just got my first Pashli in medium a couple months ago. I always wanted one but the weight of it kind of scared me off but I decided to just go for it.

I currently have a mini Pashli on the way.


----------



## Swtshan7

Just added another mini (black with gold hardware) to my collection. I sold my larger color block but I have a medium silver and a mini burgundy one. Pashli is one of my fav bags


----------



## Valeriee

I finally ordered a Pashli today - I have wanted one for sometime now.

Ordered one of the quilted ones for around $600 CAD with shipping from the Phillip Lim website.  Great price IMO.  I had initially looked into getting one pre-loved but the prices for one in excellent condition were not that great, so I decided to add a a few hundred and get a new one.  I can't wait until it arrives.


----------



## Valeriee

Hi Everyone!  I'm loving my new Pashli bag but I am finding it very hard to close the bag with the snap closure.  If it is on my shoulder or cross body, I have to actually pick it up and lean it against myself or my hands and really push down on the clasp to get it closed.  I presume it may be better if I were carrying more things and it were full, but is this normal??  I was hoping to be able to just get it shut without this much effort.


----------



## lovespiepie

Anyone know if a Pashli comes without a crossbody strap? Or does that mean it’s not authentic?
I’m looking to purchase a preloved medium Pashli and the seller said she bought it from a well known department store and it never came with the crossbody. Even the bag itself doesn’t have the loops for it.


----------



## Jolss8787

Anyone know this color? Bought Pre-loved, seller said its Chambray blue but Phillip Lim email help desk said they don't know of color Chambray in the Pashli was ever made. It's not cobalt or Light blue.


----------

